# from bonfire babies ttc to july bumps due!!



## charmed

hi girlies just wanted to make a group over here for all us bonfire babes grads!!!
hope all having healthy first tri, hope we can still support each other and be bump buddies.
of course others due in july welcome to xxx

so im in week 4, and scared, due 20th xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey!

What a good idea! Glad you set this up as it's fab for us all to stick together!

You feeling better today? 

We have booked in for a private scan, it in two weeks tomorrow, I cannot wait! xx


----------



## charmed

nb1984 said:


> Hey!
> 
> What a good idea! Glad you set this up as it's fab for us all to stick together!
> 
> You feeling better today?
> 
> We have booked in for a private scan, it in two weeks tomorrow, I cannot wait! xx

umm yeah tummy not so sore, but other preg sims gone away... i do have annoyer back n shoulder ache today.. hope not ectopic x


----------



## nb1984

[/QUOTE]

umm yeah tummy not so sore, but other preg sims gone away... i do have annoyer back n shoulder ache today.. hope not ectopic x[/QUOTE]

I still dont have any symptons either! So dont worry about that hun and I am 5+1 today! My GP said dont expect them for another week or so.

I think the number one thing to do is do not put your signs into google, it really is the devil and will cause you to obsess over so many things which are so rare. You are young, healthy, you have everything in your favour! xx


----------



## charmed

yeah i have no health probs which would cause ectopic, i dunno i worry to much xxx


----------



## charmed

update i have been using up some my ic opk and when got first postive test sat, faint line, yest 2 3rd postive clue blues i got a postive with fmu took couple mins to show.. today just now did a wee (afternoon only held 2 hours) and line came up as soon wee touched it and it the darkest i ever had! is this a good sign my hcg is getting stronger x


----------



## nb1984

charmed said:


> update i have been using up some my ic opk and when got first postive test sat, faint line, yest 2 3rd postive clue blues i got a postive with fmu took couple mins to show.. today just now did a wee (afternoon only held 2 hours) and line came up as soon wee touched it and it the darkest i ever had! is this a good sign my hcg is getting stronger x

Thats great news hun! I am going to just test once a week now until my scan which is 2 weeks tomorrow, I havent tested since last Wednesday, so hoping for a nice dark line in the morning!!


----------



## charmed

how come you scan so soon


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls. Was just about to come and join you on this thread...but I have lost my little bean. Had terrible bad pains today, so went to docs. He did 2 preg tests and both negative. He said it is most likely chemical, but to be honest, didnt entertain the fact that I was ever even pregnant! 
I am so so upset and feel so stupid for getting even a little bit excited....we just want this so much. I have an appointment booked in with another doctor tomorrow so think I am still going to go to talk about why this has happened. The doctor today was so horrible, he dismissed the positive tests Id had and said his was correct, not mine.
Well, nevermind, suppose there is nothing I can do!
Love and hugs, Im off to join tinseltots
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

:hugs:Yay charmed and nb -I found you at last lol - was searching for ages before i went to check out the old thread and seen the link lol :haha::haha:

Well - I am still terrified, still in denial but so glad to be into the 4 week stage at least, finding out 3w + 3d is just crazy:wacko:

I am going to leave it another few weeks (at least) before contacting my GP and meantime will be testing weekly too nb1984 lol :haha::haha: -just to make sure; sometimes I think I have dreamt it all :wacko::wacko:

Walking around work today and suddenly thought, OMG I have a little baby growing in here (rubbing tummy) and had the biggest urge to shout out yipee :yipee::yipee:- didn't actually shout, but had the biggest grin for the rest of the day :wohoo:

Justmarried -I am so sorry - although remember that your early predictor tests are MORE sensitive than GP's ones, Test again with FMU to make sure and if pain perssits demand blood tests and/or scan to check ovaries. Keep in touch and let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Oh justmarried24 I am so sorry to hear this, I really hope you are ok, so, so sorry to hear your news, I really hope tinseltots is the lucky charm you need.

Wanna and charmed how you girls feeling? We have our first scan 2 weeks today, I cannot wait!

I POAS this morning just to check there is still a line! It went dark in a matter of seconds so thats good, much better than any previous ones I have done. Going to try and wait until a week on MOnday to test again, then got the scan on the Thursday, eek! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Well ladies I POAS this morning.....a clearblue one and got a cross in about 30 secs!!! I just dont understand what is going on? 
I still have metallic taste and heavy bbs but doc says Im not preg!! Dear me, this is mighty confusing! 
I have bad pains on left side so think Im going to make a trip to the hospital for some answers as docs are not helping at all!
Anywhoo, how are you ladies doing? I so hope I am really preg so I can stay in this group!!! We were going to book in for an early scan too nb on 12th Dec! Havent booked it yet and rather glad cos I would have felt silly if we had to cancel it!
Hows the symptoms coming along?
xxxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> Well ladies I POAS this morning.....a clearblue one and got a cross in about 30 secs!!! I just dont understand what is going on?
> I still have metallic taste and heavy bbs but doc says Im not preg!! Dear me, this is mighty confusing!
> I have bad pains on left side so think Im going to make a trip to the hospital for some answers as docs are not helping at all!
> Anywhoo, how are you ladies doing? I so hope I am really preg so I can stay in this group!!! We were going to book in for an early scan too nb on 12th Dec! Havent booked it yet and rather glad cos I would have felt silly if we had to cancel it!
> Hows the symptoms coming along?
> xxxx

That is so strange hun!! If I was you I wouldnt even tell the hospital that you have seen or spoken to your GP, I would just say you are a bit worried about the pains and could they check it out. Or for piece of mind why dont you give NHS direct a call? Just explain your symptons but say you are still testing positive and they might be able to advise you?

Will keep everything crossed that your GP is totally wrong!!

I still dont feel anything, other than overly hungry!!! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Well girls I am back!!
Been to hospital and turns out I have a urine infection, oh and I AM PREGNANT!!!! 
Hospital says the pains are more than likely from the infection and that I just have to take antibiotics for 5 days and keep an eye on the pain. Doc and nurse at hospital were so lovely, especially when I told them about my bad experience yday! 
I am soooo pleased and happy and excited! A bit worried about the water infection, but doc says it should be fine! Woohoo!!
xxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> Well girls I am back!!
> Been to hospital and turns out I have a urine infection, oh and I AM PREGNANT!!!!
> Hospital says the pains are more than likely from the infection and that I just have to take antibiotics for 5 days and keep an eye on the pain. Doc and nurse at hospital were so lovely, especially when I told them about my bad experience yday!
> I am soooo pleased and happy and excited! A bit worried about the water infection, but doc says it should be fine! Woohoo!!
> xxxxxx

Thats BRILLIANT news!! GOd how AWFUl that your doctor left you for 24 hours thinking you weren't, oh I am so happy for you hun! I knew it was right to keep you in my siggy hahaha! Congrats again, this is fab!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I am back!!
> Been to hospital and turns out I have a urine infection, oh and I AM PREGNANT!!!!
> Hospital says the pains are more than likely from the infection and that I just have to take antibiotics for 5 days and keep an eye on the pain. Doc and nurse at hospital were so lovely, especially when I told them about my bad experience yday!
> I am soooo pleased and happy and excited! A bit worried about the water infection, but doc says it should be fine! Woohoo!!
> xxxxxx
> 
> Thats BRILLIANT news!! GOd how AWFUl that your doctor left you for 24 hours thinking you weren't, oh I am so happy for you hun! I knew it was right to keep you in my siggy hahaha! Congrats again, this is fab!! xxxClick to expand...

Me too -lol -I am SO Happy for you -I wasn't removing you from my siggy either -I was sure you were still preggers -silly GP :wacko:
Hope you are keeping well , and OMG what a start to your pregnancy.
Really annoyed at your GP though, what if the stuff he gave you for IBS was harmful to the embryo, and he told you it didn't matter cos you weren't pregnant... and you ARE!!

so excited for us all lol -like a child in a toy store -mainly cos I POAS this morning and the test line came up in about 2 seconds, even before the control yay!! Showed DH and he's like -''yeah I know we are preggers'', I'm all -''but the line came up really quick today''; him - ''well is that good?'' :dohh: Men lol :haha::haha:

And charmed I am due on 20th July too (well going by LMP but I ov'd really early last month and if I put in ov date I get 14th - but I know MW /GP will put me down as 20th until scan can confirm or alter)

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## nb1984

I am 13th July from day of LMP but I think I ov'd around CD13 so I expect to be moved back a bit, got my scan in 13 days, woo hoo!

I was EXACTLY the same over my POAS yesterday, my line came up before the control line too and I was ecstatic!!!

How is everyone feeling? I still dont have sore boobs, any kind of sickness at any time of the day, the only thing I seem to have it feeling quite tired! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 -that's my birthday -13th July lol, and my daughter's is the 10th -going to be a busy month for me lol :haha:

I have had tender boobs since just before I got my first BFP -over a week ago and really bloated especially at night -DH was like 'WOW you are starting to look pregnant' last night -even though we know its just bloat si kinda nice to see haha -although need to be careful what I wear cos dont want anyone guessing before we spill the beans. Other than that no symptoms yet -a bit tired but shift work does that anyways. :sleep::sleep:

Take care everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## nb1984

I feel really bloated too, especially after dinner! But I always have a bit of bloatedness so lucky I dont think anyone will mention it hahaha! 

My Mum is July 25th and my nephew the 7th and my Auntie the 9th so a busy month for us too! 

Obviously a popular time of year!!

Nat xx


----------



## muncho

hi girls

just popped in to say hi and i wish you all the best for the next 8/9 months...

justmarried.so sorry to hear about what happened. i cant even imagine what it must feel like. the old bonfire babies are over in Tinsel Tots...when u are ready

take care everyone xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!!
How are we today? Good I hope! 
I'm good, a bit tired, but good! Still got slight pains in left side, but feel much better than yday! Been going to the toilet loads (for 1 &2 - sorry if TMI!) so not quite sure whats happening in there!
I still need to sort out a new doctor to get midwife etc sorted....I feel like Im putting it off as Im scared of being told "Youre not pregnant" again! Does that sound silly??? I feel like Im being silly....OH is being so good bless him, he was going to stay off today and look after me, but I feel better so I made him go to work!
My due date would be 19th July if my dates are correct! But havent had that confirmed yet! Going for scan when were 8 weeks so hopefully that might help with dates.
July is hubbys and best friends bdays....so will be a busy month for us too! How many bdays between us!! Deffo a busy month!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## muncho

just married ~ sorry didnt read page 2 of this thread..THATS FANTASTIC..bloody GP's!!


----------



## justmarried24

muncho said:


> just married ~ sorry didnt read page 2 of this thread..THATS FANTASTIC..bloody GP's!!

Ah thats ok hun. It was honestly such a nightmare! Hubby and I were so emotional! But fingers crossed its a sticky bean, and a tough one at that! Taking antibiotics for water infection so hoping they work quickly! 
Then gonna book in for an early scan to check things are going well!
Hows the TTC going muncho? What CD are you hun? 
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -OMG your ticker is fab -I cannot wait until mine is at 5w+3d - 'my tiny heart is beating and circulation blood' awww so sweet, cant wait to have my little beans heart beating n circulating blood lol. 

Are you having a private early scan? or is that the norm where you live?
My previous three scans were very early 7-8 weeks, but I never had any more after that, cos they dont(well didn't back then) offr a second here, unless there were complications. I really want to know the gender this time but dont know what DH feels about it yet- so I may have to pay for a gender scan.


Hey muncho - how's things going over in tinsel tots? -WOW cannot believe how quickly that thread has grown - it is huge already lol take care hope you get that sticky bean this month xx

xx


----------



## charmed

hi girlies, well been a super emontion time, family had mixed feeling about baby and even thought about termation, but i stood strong and i will keep and love our baby!
did clear blue again today and says 2 3 weeks yippeee so pleased
opk maga dark.
sorry for your scare just married how horrible!
i want a scan but not gonna pay prive, so have hope ap comes throu soon!!! xxx
i have no feels i so worried not preg, but test would not have gone up would it... boobs ok no pains and not bumping now :( x


----------



## justmarried24

charmed said:


> hi girlies, well been a super emontion time, family had mixed feeling about baby and even thought about termation, but i stood strong and i will keep and love our baby!
> did clear blue again today and says 2 3 weeks yippeee so pleased
> opk maga dark.
> sorry for your scare just married how horrible!
> i want a scan but not gonna pay prive, so have hope ap comes throu soon!!! xxx
> i have no feels i so worried not preg, but test would not have gone up would it... boobs ok no pains and not bumping now :( x

Oh dear Charmed :hugs: I am so sorry. Why would family have mixed feelings? Is it linked to your age? :shrug:
I am so gald you decided to stand strong! And I know you will love and look after your baby! When are you going to docs / midwife?
We just want a scan to make sure all is ok....not even thinking about the cost...we just want this baby so badly! :happydance:
You are deffo pregnant charmed, dont worry...you're right, the digital wouldnt have gone up! I'm using my spare one on Monday, a week since last one, so hoping mine shows 2-3 then!! :cloud9:
I cant believe there are 4 of us in this little thread....all pregnant! Its so exciting!! xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, I've found you again! Yeay for bonfire babies! Well according to my dates I should be due on 14th July! So basically I'll be fat all through the summer! lol!
Hope you are all well! I am doing well. No symptoms as such apart from tiredness and bloating in evenings. The headaches have subsided now thankfully! One of my friends (who ive told) has just given me her pregnancy book to borrow 'what to expect when you are expecting' so i'll prob start reading that this weekend! 

Sticky dust to all! xx x xx x  x


----------



## justmarried24

Beadette said:


> Hi girls, I've found you again! Yeay for bonfire babies! Well according to my dates I should be due on 14th July! So basically I'll be fat all through the summer! lol!
> Hope you are all well! I am doing well. No symptoms as such apart from tiredness and bloating in evenings. The headaches have subsided now thankfully! One of my friends (who ive told) has just given me her pregnancy book to borrow 'what to expect when you are expecting' so i'll prob start reading that this weekend!
> 
> Sticky dust to all! xx x xx x x

Hey Beadette!

Nice to hear from you! How you doing? I have no MS yet, just funny cramps in tummy, bloated, metallic taste and feeling sooo tired! 
All in all, not to bad! LOL!
We havent told anyone yet and its killing me! Going to my mums for a takeaay tonight and I sooo want to tell her, but we've decided to wait til we have scan at 8 weeks!!
xxxx


----------



## Beadette

I know we weren't going to tell anyone either but were so excited that we couldn't keep it in so we've told a handful of people! Ah my gorgeous best pal has just come to the door with a gift bag with a box of maltesers, a bottle of non alcoholic wine, a pregnancy book and a card! I love her! I'm just in bed now having a rest! Got right bags under the eyes today!! Pizza for tea! And do you know what I really really want!!!! Pick and mix!! X


----------



## justmarried24

Ah what a nice person! I'm dying to tell our closest friends...and cannot WAIT to tell my mum as she will be so excited! She is going to take early retirement to look after LO when I go back to work! We've talked about it loads, and when we got married in August I told her we were considering trying, so telling her will be so amazing!!!
When we go for early scan, were going to give both mums a picture as part of their christmas pressie, think thats when were going to tell them too! If we can wait!
Yey pizza for tea!! Bless you having bags, its tiring work making a baby!
Can I ask a quick Q....when you were four and a bit weeks, did you have any AF type cramps that came and went? For the last few hours I feel like period is coming...not painful, just uncomfortable!! Just checking if its normal....
xxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

think it's perfectly normal to have some cramping in the early weeks. I had a few twinges but nothing major. I've still had them
this week but just so long as they are not really persistant and painful you should be fine. I've actually been Reading in my new book that you can have cramps and spotting in the first few weeks which are the embryo bedding itself into lining on womb! They're amazing these bodies of ours! If you feel a lot of pain though Hun I would go docs just to be safe. I got married in august too, the 15th, what about you?? X


----------



## Odd Socks

Charmed,

Congrats on your 2-3 on the CB digi! I'm hoping for my 3+ on Wednesday!

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi All! I'd like to make some buddies for July! EDD is 15th July and I'm expecting first baby with hubby of 5 years. I think I'm starting to get some faint symptoms now like cramping pain that comes very briefly and goes away as quickly as it arrived. It doesn't hurt but its noticeable. Other than that, its like I'm imagining things as I dont have any proof yet like a scan! Thanks for the idea to keep testing for HCG so think I'm going to buy some more tests out tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great evening! x


----------



## Beadette

Hello again mrsbeanbump! Added you to my siggy! Hope you are ok!! Welcome to this buddy group! Everyone is so lovely xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Beadette said:


> think it's perfectly normal to have some cramping in the early weeks. I had a few twinges but nothing major. I've still had them
> this week but just so long as they are not really persistant and painful you should be fine. I've actually been Reading in my new book that you can have cramps and spotting in the first few weeks which are the embryo bedding itself into lining on womb! They're amazing these bodies of ours! If you feel a lot of pain though Hun I would go docs just to be safe. I got married in august too, the 15th, what about you?? X

Morning hun. :happydance:
They seem to have calmed down now, had quite a bit of wind through the night so maybe it was that too? TMI! Hehehe!
I got married on August 9th hun. Had such a lovely day? Did you enjoy it? Did you decide to try after you got married? We did. We've always wanted kids, but also wanted a big wedding, couldnt afford to do both at once, so was best to wait. Came off BCP the day after the wedding!! Only told a few people Ive stopped the pill....just dont want them always asking...."Any luck?" :blush: Now I'm dying to tell them!!! But I will be good and wait!! 
I read that in my book last night, but you still worry dont you?? I think its because there are so many sad stories on here that make you feel so bad for those people and their beans that dont stick. Just pray alll goes well for us!!
Well, I'm off back to bed, my sleeping patterns are all over the place!! Oh, I did a CB digi as soon as I woke up today....got pregnant 2-3 weeks!!!! :cloud9:Woohoo! When I did one on Mon it said 1-2 weeks, so clearly a progression! Does that mean my HCG is rising?
Happy Saturday!! :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Welcome mrsbeanandbump!! 
Hows you today?
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome Oddsocks and MrsBeanbump:wave:

Hi everyone, hows everyone this fine weekend? :flower:

charmed -thats terrible you hve had an emotional time with your family - Is everything ok now, are they all on side now? :hugs:

Justmarried24 -I too had cramping for afew days just before AF would have been due and I was terrified but nothing now and seemingly that is just the uterus stretching and changing to house baby over next coming months -so all good there Yay! :happydance:

I am so desperate to tell ppl lol -I am going to tell one sister over the next few days and swear her to secrecy and hopefully that will get it out of my system for a while -So want to scream it from the rooftops
OMG I AM HAVING A BABY YAY
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

We are going out tonight for dinner with 20 family members and DH will be having a few drinks so thre's ever chance he'll let something slip tonight lol -getting over touchy with my bloated belly, or over cooey with my baby nephew lol :haha::haha: 

Have a good Saturday everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## -Hug-

Hi I am brand new here today! First positive test this morning! I will be due on the 25th!!! So excited!


----------



## Beadette

Hug welcome and congratulations in your BFP!! Wow there are loads of July babs!! I'm so excited. Justmarried I have been trumping like a trooper! And I'm not normally a very windy person! Lol! Hubby is thrilled!!!!!! Lol my sleeping patterns are a little strange at min. I'm struggling to get comfy in bed and hubby is irritating me- bless him! Also although boobs don't feel of look any bigger they felt like they were getting in my way last night! I've been up and into town already this morn to get hubbys gramps a birthday pressie and now I have come back and got in bed! Have a good sat ladies! I'm going to a friends tonight with hubby, there's normally a lovely meal and lots if wine flowing! Bah! I've been to asda and got some bottles of alcohol free carlsberg!!!! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Hug and Huge Congrats again

xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello all!!

Hope everyopne is well? Cannot believe how horrible it is outside today! I got married on the 1st of May and we found out we were having a baby on our 6th month anniversary, seems to be a lucky newlywed thing going on here!

Absolutely no one knows we are trying, and I cannot wait to see their faces on Xmas day when we tell them! My best friends parents live abroad so she will be with us too for lunch so will be brill to have her there too!

I am trying to think of fun ways to break the news but at a bit of a loss at the moment!

Welcome to all the new girls with July babies!! 

justmarried - my cramps were on and off until this week really, now I am just SO uncomfortable at night but someone on here suggested sleep with a pillow between your legs and that seems to help! xx


----------



## nb1984

Also girls I bought this book and it arrived today and it's fab!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Belly-Book...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258222578&sr=8-1


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi All! Happy Saturday! just sat here watching xfactor with the family... travelled across country today to Wales to visit fam in law.... broke the news to MIL & FIL and they're over the moon. Now that we're on a roll telling people I just want to tell everyone hehe but I'm going to try to keep mum now for at least another month!! I'm still waiting to get my first midwife appointment through the post for the scan but I guess I was only at the doctor last Friday and I should try to be patient!!! :)

I've been windy too this week, but hubby is happy that not smelly hehe TMI!! not too much of a change today but I can't wait to be able to see the bean growing... I forgot to buy some more tests today so hopefully I'll get some more tomorrow to keep testing. Hope you all have had a fab Saturday!!! xxxxx


----------



## -Hug-

I'm glad I'm not the only one thats windy!!! Was really cramped up with trapped wind today!!! Oh my, I've forgotten how unglamorous pregnancy is!!! Anyone else here Pregnant with No 2 or more?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Hug -yeah me- I am pregnant with number 4 -but seems so long ago that I was last pregnant so I feel like a newbie lol - worrying about when to make that first doctor appt, scared that the 4 BFP's were all wrong etc- my other kids are 15,12 and 7.

Cant believe that I am going back to nappies and sleepless nights lol - and with a big smile on my face haha



xx


----------



## Beadette

Morning girls! Had a great time last night at my friends house. We told them when we got there (hubbys best man and his wife) and they were so thrilled for us! Managed to keep it from our other friends though as they came round later. Woken up this morning feeling a bit uncomfortably bloated (like I need to do a massive poo) but there is not a chance! Is it normal for constipation to happen this early on????


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi girls 

Well I have phoned the doctors surgery and have been told to hand in a sample of urine to them and they will contact me Re:antenatal care and bloods once they have a result.

This kind of worries me lol -cos I know Hcg levels are highest in FMU and I have already been to the loo lol , and surely if the urine is left in a specimen bottle for an extended period of time then that can affect the Hcg levels (???). Oh well - I am gonna to hand it in just now anyway. FX'd!!! After some of the stories on here, I am so scared that they wont detect anything, but if I dont manage down today or tomorrow then I am working right through until a week on Friday and dont want to leave it THAT long.

xx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well I have phoned the doctors surgery and have been told to hand in a sample of urine to them and they will contact me Re:antenatal care and bloods once they have a result.
> 
> This kind of worries me lol -cos I know Hcg levels are highest in FMU and I have already been to the loo lol , and surely if the urine is left in a specimen bottle for an extended period of time then that can affect the Hcg levels (???). Oh well - I am gonna to hand it in just now anyway. FX'd!!! After some of the stories on here, I am so scared that they wont detect anything, but if I dont manage down today or tomorrow then I am working right through until a week on Friday and dont want to leave it THAT long.
> 
> xx

I wouldnt worry hun, I did a test on Thurs, I would have been 5+2 and the line came up in about 20 seconds! You should have enough HCG now that it shoudlnt matter, I read somewhere on here that HCG levels only halve every hour so even if they have you should still show a positive!

How exciting! My doctor wasnt interested in seeing a test until 8 weeks!

I have really started to feel horrendous today, the 6 week deadline is upon me! I barely sleep and I cannot stop weeing and I feel so nauseous when I wake up!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -I remember MS and feeling really horrible with my first pregnancy -like a constant hangover -hope you are doing okay. BIG plus point -all those pregnancy hormones are causing it, so lil bean must be coming along beautifully !! 

On previous pregnancies I have contacted the docs, and they have just believed I was pregnant, and referred me for MW and antenatal care - so dont know what has changed this time (has been a while though,lol) . I am really excited to have 'gotten the ball rolling' so to speak; now I have just to wait on them contacting me. So exciting lol!! I cant wait. 

How is everyone else doing? Everyone okay I hope.
xx


----------



## nb1984

It is funny isnt it, that although I am very tired and feel yuck if I dont regularly eat I dont really mind at all! In a very bizarre way I actually enjoy feeling bad hahahaha!

As you say, its only due to my body sort of confirming for me what is going on!

I feel like this is an out of body experience, that it is happening to someone else and not me, I am hoping when we have the scan it will all seem more real!

It seems to vary from GP to GP what they offer you, mine doesnt want to see me until 8 weeks, I will have had my scan on the Thurs and then see him on the Tues, I am not going to tell him I have the scan booked until I see him in case he tells me not too as we are so looking forward to it! xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi All! When I went to the Dr he wasn't even interetsted in me! just said he'd write off to the hospital and just believed I was preggers! I'm still waiting for my first mw appt, hopefully that will come soon, i'm so eager to get a real confirmation of this thing growing inside me!! ;)

until then i'm just waiting patiently... I'm still quite windy and gettting pains still, no MS yet, fingers crossed, almost at the 6 wk hurdle but hope that doesn't mean the MS starts then..... 

O and I had the first instance of belly touching at the weekend from the FIL!!! he told me to take care of 'touched my belly' and I was a bit eek already!! Hope this is not what is in store to come!


----------



## nb1984

mrsbeanbump said:


> Hi All! When I went to the Dr he wasn't even interetsted in me! just said he'd write off to the hospital and just believed I was preggers! I'm still waiting for my first mw appt, hopefully that will come soon, i'm so eager to get a real confirmation of this thing growing inside me!! ;)
> 
> until then i'm just waiting patiently... I'm still quite windy and gettting pains still, no MS yet, fingers crossed, almost at the 6 wk hurdle but hope that doesn't mean the MS starts then.....
> 
> O and I had the first instance of belly touching at the weekend from the FIL!!! he told me to take care of 'touched my belly' and I was a bit eek already!! Hope this is not what is in store to come!

I cannot wait to speak to a mw or GP as I am hoping that will make me 'feel pregnant', right now I really dont! The nausea kicked in for me yesterday, and I am 6 weeks today! It isn't too bad, just if I havent eaten for a while I feel a bit yuck!

haha so funny about the belly touching, I will not cope well with that either!! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Absolutely LOVE it when DH touches my belly, kisses it etc, but not so looking forward to the 'free for all' when ppl think its acceptable to touch me lol. My mum will be the worst culprit I think -my sis recently had a baby and my mum used to drive her nuts rubbing her belly -a wee touch maybe okay??? but rubbing lol - no thanks mum lol

Anyways, hate the fact that I am wishing my life away... but I so want to speak to my midwife, get a scan date, have antenatal bloods done, just something to make it all more real lol.

DH and I were talking last night and have decided to tell ppl we ar eexpecting earlier than first planned. We had planned on telling ppl on Xmas Eve (10w+3d) but that's so far away and such a busy day for us already ... so we have decided that we'll tell them at 8 weeks - around 8th December -prob be the weekend before. I am steadliy gaining weight and it is going to be hard to hide after then, plus I want to make the announcement and be all excited for a few days and then have Xmas for my kids that are already here without all the talk about babies. We will be handing out our chrimbo cards from all of us named and then 'and the bump' lol -see if anyone actually reads their Christmas cards lol -plus for that day I'll not be hiding under a huge cardi or fleece lol 

Has any-one else planned when to /how to tell ppl or told them already??

xx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> Absolutely LOVE it when DH touches my belly, kisses it etc, but not so looking forward to the 'free for all' when ppl think its acceptable to touch me lol. My mum will be the worst culprit I think -my sis recently had a baby and my mum used to drive her nuts rubbing her belly -a wee touch maybe okay??? but rubbing lol - no thanks mum lol
> 
> Anyways, hate the fact that I am wishing my life away... but I so want to speak to my midwife, get a scan date, have antenatal bloods done, just something to make it all more real lol.
> 
> DH and I were talking last night and have decided to tell ppl we ar eexpecting earlier than first planned. We had planned on telling ppl on Xmas Eve (10w+3d) but that's so far away and such a busy day for us already ... so we have decided that we'll tell them at 8 weeks - around 8th December -prob be the weekend before. I am steadliy gaining weight and it is going to be hard to hide after then, plus I want to make the announcement and be all excited for a few days and then have Xmas for my kids that are already here without all the talk about babies. We will be handing out our chrimbo cards from all of us named and then 'and the bump' lol -see if anyone actually reads their Christmas cards lol -plus for that day I'll not be hiding under a huge cardi or fleece lol
> 
> Has any-one else planned when to /how to tell ppl or told them already??
> 
> xx

We have told hubby's Mum and my Dad but no one else! It is KILLING me and I am gaining weight fast, hubby said to me the other night I looked like I had a bump! But it's just I get so bloated in the evening! My boobs are def bigger though, yay!!

We are going to tell the family on Xmas Day, I will be 11 weeks then so a nice time to break the news to everyone!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Here's me taken a few nights ago, I know its only bloat but still pregnancy related bloat so I am still allowed to be excited lol 

I dont normally have a washboard flat tummy anyway, and its number 4 lol -but I still love feeling my wee bump lol :haha::haha:

And my pregnancy ticker says baby has a beating heart now -yay!!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 113.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nb1984

Oh how exciting!! I am the same, I love my bump!! Tonight I am gona to get hubby to take a photo of me as I am 6 weeks today and I can put it in my belly book! So i will post it tomorrow so you can see!


----------



## wannabubba#4

cannot wait to see it xx

And I was thinking of buying that belly book -would you recommend it then ?


----------



## nb1984

Yes it is fab!! It is done in a really nice way, so it asks you lots of questions, otherwise I think I may be at a loss as to what to write. It has spaces for pics of you, and scan pics, little keepsakes, and you write each week what food you are craving and what food you cant stand!

It will be such a lovely thing to give to your little one when they are older! x


----------



## Mooncake

Hi girls,

Thought I'd introduce myself in here :) Hope you are all well. :flower: My name is Claire and I'm 25. I'm due on July 22nd. This'll be my first baby and I'm way over excited! I think that I am around about 4 weeks, but don't know how this all works out, I'll just go with my ticker.

x:hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Mooncake said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thought I'd introduce myself in here :) Hope you are all well. :flower: My name is Claire and I'm 25. I'm due on July 22nd. This'll be my first baby and I'm way over excited! I think that I am around about 4 weeks, but don't know how this all works out, I'll just go with my ticker.
> 
> x:hugs:

Welcome hun!

I am 25 as well and expecting my first, it is so exciting isnt it! I am 6 weeks today so only slightly ahead of you!

How long ago did you test positive? xxx


----------



## Mooncake

I tested around 2 weeks ago, and I got a really faint, so I threw it in the bin! :dohh: I tested again last week and the lines were darker and then I bought a ClearBlue with the conception indicator on it and it said I was 1-2 weeks. :happydance: I don't know why but I really want to test again, I guess to make sure it says 3+ this time, think I enjoy POAS's too much! ;P


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mooncake said:


> I tested around 2 weeks ago, and I got a really faint, so I threw it in the bin! :dohh: I tested again last week and the lines were darker and then I bought a ClearBlue with the conception indicator on it and it said I was 1-2 weeks. :happydance: I don't know why but I really want to test again, I guess to make sure it says 3+ this time, think I enjoy POAS's too much! ;P

Haha :haha::haha: I never used the digi ones -but still felt the need to POAS several times lol. Used four in total -the last one was brilliant -the test line came up in about 2 seconds and well before the control line.

Need to physically stop myself from buying more actually - just love checking on those wee lines lol - kind of reassuring that all is going well, isn't it??

:hugs:xx:hugs:


----------



## Beadette

I've done 14!!! Yes FOURTEEN!! I'm mental clearly! But they are still positive so all good if not a little skint!!!! Lol

me and oh have told a few people who are under strict instructions to keep quiet about it all yet! I think we'll prob tell people around Christmas time! Wannabubba, I know what you mean about wishing your life away in relation to wanting midwife appts, scans bloods etc!! My midwife appt is on 8th december at 12! I can't wait! I'm 6 weeks tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh dont worry! I have two tests left, one is a digi which I am going to do tonight and the other is a Superdrug early test, my scan is Thurs so I am going to do it on Wed morning just to reassure myself! I think as I am not suffering from ms or anything I like to see the line so I believe it still!

If I could afford it I would buy more and do them all the time!

I think for me it makes me feel like I am doing something and not just sitting around waiting for my scan or GP appointment!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette said:


> I've done 14!!! Yes FOURTEEN!! I'm mental clearly! But they are still positive so all good if not a little skint!!!! Lol
> 
> me and oh have told a few people who are under strict instructions to keep quiet about it all yet! I think we'll prob tell people around Christmas time! Wannabubba, I know what you mean about wishing your life away in relation to wanting midwife appts, scans bloods etc!! My midwife appt is on 8th december at 12! I can't wait! 6 weeks tomorrow xxxxx

Wow thats so exciting - I wish I at least had a date to look froward to lol and
on 8th Dec I will be 8 weeks pregnant yay!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beadette

I will be 8+6 on my first midwife appt! Hope they book me in for a scan asap near 12 weeks! Although that falls right between Christmas and new year!!! I'm bloatsville at minute! During day not too bad but in evenings I look about 6 month gone!!! X


----------



## Mooncake

I can't believe you've done 14, that's 10 more than me and I've already spent £35! :p Yeah the little lines do give reassurance, I'm definitely keeping mine as souvenirs, I just hope that they don't go mouldy :|

I can't believe I have to wait til I'm 8 weeks to go to the docs to get a MW appt. It's too far away, I just want someone to tell me that the bean is okay and that everything is normal with me. :winkwink: Doesn't quite feel real enough for me yet. Thought I'd instantly have mummy feelings :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am already a mummy - so that maybe helps lol -but I have mummy feelings already - i talk to my lil baby all the time, esp when driving the car and no-one is around to overhear me lol

xx


----------



## Mooncake

Aww, that's so cute, I don't really know what to say to mine, it'll probably come out thinking I'm a nutter :p


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Claire! welcome! I'm 27 and almost 6 weeks on thurs with my first baby!!

Wannabubba, you look great in the photo!! can't believe bumps are starting to show! it seems like only yesterday I tested BFP! 

I do love it when oh touches the belly its just the other people... not many symptoms today, except the craving for cake! mmm...

O and a tip on tests, I found that boots always normally had a bogof on tests so might be worth a try if you all get addicted!! :)

talk soon!


----------



## Mooncake

Definitely will be on to that boots offer! It's too miserable outside to go out tonight to any supermarket so I'll go tomorrow, as long as it's not raining


----------



## Beadette

While we're on subject of offers, Asda have roll back on Pregnacare suppliments at mo so they are only £4 whereas the femibion ones have exact same vits but are a tenner for months worth!!

I haven't spoke to bump yet but I send texts to oh from baby bead!! Lol!! And I keep rubbing tummy!! Xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette said:


> While we're on subject of offers, Asda have roll back on Pregnacare suppliments at mo so they are only £4 whereas the femibion ones have exact same vits but are a tenner for months worth!!
> 
> I haven't spoke to bump yet but I send texts to oh from baby bead!! Lol!! And I keep rubbing tummy!! Xx

Thanks for that, will def be popping into asda later.

And I rub my tummy all the time lol :haha::haha: talk about obsessed... and 35 weeks to go haha
xx


----------



## Beadette

34 weeks to go tomorrow! lol! Am loving having my little secret! Also have any of you seen emma's diary? You should look on www.emmasdiary.co.uk/register


----------



## mrsbeanbump

ooo I got my pregnacare vits at sainsburys and 90 day supply was defo under a tenner.... 34 weeks to go!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I know its really early but....

I have just been on New Look website and they have a sale on some maternity clothes -I bought a pair of jeans, 3 tops and a jumper for under £40

xx
edited - p.s thanks beadette just signed up fro emma's diary too


----------



## Beadette

friend told me about it! You get a goodie bag from Lloyds pharmacy and my friend said she was obsessed with emmas diary throughout her pregnancies! Also you MUST read mylene class's pregno book! It's brilliant! She tells it exactly how it is lol with hormones raging!!! Like if oh goes to shop without asking if you want something he's a selfish ******* but if he does ask you you're like "ARE YOU SAYING IM FAT AND ALL I DO IS EAT!!! WELL??????" so so funny!!! Xx


----------



## nb1984

Afternoon girls! For some reason I didnt get an email to say anyone has posted? Weird! I am just taking folic acid, should I be taking something else??

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2782/4114520585_1659d4d30d_m.jpg

I am not sure if this will work but here is a pic of my 6 week bump last night! I can't believe how bloated I am already! 

xxx


----------



## Beadette

nb1984 said:


> Afternoon girls! For some reason I didnt get an email to say anyone has posted? Weird! I am just taking folic acid, should I be taking something else??
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2782/4114520585_1659d4d30d_m.jpg
> 
> I am not sure if this will work but here is a pic of my 6 week bump last night! I can't believe how bloated I am already!
> 
> xxx

Aw you look so cute! I on the other hand look like I've had one too many pies!! lol x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -wow what a cute bump!!!

and I know you said it didn't work properly but can you get notification that others have left msgs on a particular thread? and how do you do it -I write in theads then spend hours and hours searching for them again lol

Just finished a 12 1/2 hour shift and I am so tired -legs aching, tummy more bloated than ever before and just sooooooooooo tired lol - OMG I am working 7 out of the next 9 days too - I dont think i'll make it haha zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mrsbeanbump

What a cute bump!! 

I dont get email notifications but I just click on 'user cp' as after I've posted a on a thread it autmatically subscribes me and then I can see when there are updates... is it possible to get email notifications?

I registered my interest today for NCT classes, I saw April/May due dates class was full and didn't want to miss out! the class I'm looking at is for late June/July due dates, I wanted to register my interest before it got full!! Just wanted to tip you off as well if you were thinking of doing the same thing... xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

NB - I think Folic Acid is the only thing recommended for pregnancy but at the moment I'm taking pregnacare original which has 19 vitamins, minerals, & folic acid. Been taking for about 2 months now. I checked today at Sainsburys and 90 tablets was £7.82! :)


----------



## Beadette

Yes to get email notifications go to top right hand side of thread and click thread tools and click to subscribe then there should be a drop down menu for email notifications. 

Do any of you girls have an I-phone? Xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Thanks for that Beadette! and no I-phone here! Oh has a touch though...


----------



## Beadette

There's a free app you can download based on that book 'what to expect when you're expecting' and it's got a ticker on there, tells you week by week what's happening to
you and bub and you can take a picture of your bump wah week as like a record! It's cute so I thought I'd share! X


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> nb -wow what a cute bump!!!
> 
> and I know you said it didn't work properly but can you get notification that others have left msgs on a particular thread? and how do you do it -I write in theads then spend hours and hours searching for them again lol
> 
> Just finished a 12 1/2 hour shift and I am so tired -legs aching, tummy more bloated than ever before and just sooooooooooo tired lol - OMG I am working 7 out of the next 9 days too - I dont think i'll make it haha zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Hiya!

Yes at the top of this page click 'thread tools' then 'watch this thread' or something along those lines! Then change it to 'instant notification' xxx


----------



## Mooncake

Hi girls,

How are we all today? I am feeling terrible! I feel like I have a tummy upset and threatening to be sick. I wasn't on yesterday as I was just too tired and lounged around all day. :O

What did you all get up to?

x:hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Mooncake said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How are we all today? I am feeling terrible! I feel like I have a tummy upset and threatening to be sick. I wasn't on yesterday as I was just too tired and lounged around all day. :O
> 
> What did you all get up to?
> 
> x:hugs:

Hiya hun,

I feel pretty awful too today! My tummy is very upset today and not allowing me to eat anything without feeling very nauseous!! I had hubby's sisters birthday but managed to swerve the alcohol! xx


----------



## Beadette

Well I'm off to Dublin in the morning! We booked it before the bfp fir us and my patents for helping out with cost of wedding. Am looking forward to it but not to OH, ma and pa being drunk all weekend! Bah! May treat myself to a teeny glass of red on sat night! Naughty!! What are you all up to this weekend girls?? X


----------



## nb1984

Oh that sounds lovely! My brother in law lives in Dublin and hubby is going to visit him for a weekend in Feb, very jealous! Do your parents know or are you going to have to make excuses for not drinking?

We are having our kitchen tiled this weekend, and then it is finally finished!! And doing hubby's tax return, so as you can see, very exciting times ahead!! NOT!! :dohh:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Dublin sounds much funner than tax returns hehe... Oh grandparents live in dublin but we dont visit often enough. Went to see New Moon this afternoon, soooo good! Its a little guilty pleasure and OH came with me but needed to comment loudly before the movie started 'this movies going to be shit' just to keep a little masculinity... :)

Also got certificate today for free prescriptions on NHS woohoo, but still dont have my booking-in appointment with the midwife. Can't believe I'm just over 6 weeks, haven't really been sick yet but I can smell sausages everywhere!! Its sooo repulsive!

How's everyone else feeling? anyone else smelling funny things? xx


----------



## Mooncake

Yes! I know exactly what you mean, I've been sniffing all over the house like a bloodhound trying to find the source of the disgusting smell that my OH hasn't noticed! I still can't seem to find it, I think it might be moving around. (it's probably him) :p

I was violently sick earlier on, my stomach started doing somersaults and the pain I had made me almost pass out! Everything went grey. :cry: :( I didn't think I'd have these feelings so early on.

:hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, Dublin was great. Yes parents know so didn't have to make any excuses although I did have a glass of red with my meal on sat night and savoured every mouthful! It was delish!

I was sat in a restaurant on sat lunchtime and the table behind me had thai red curry and I wanted to vomit! All I could smell was what I thought was really bad farts! lol


----------



## nb1984

Beadette - glad you had a fab time! I havent told my parents yet, my Mum is RUBBISH at keeping secrets so dont want to risk it for a few more weeks yet!

Got my scan on Thursday!! :happydance: So excited!!

We did the :sex: yesterday and afterwards I had two really tiny spots of red blood, has anyone else had this? It was definitely red and not brown.

Today I am getting bad cramps like AF cramps really low down, I hope this is just my uterus getting a bit bigger as I am 7 weeks tomorrow!!! 

Hope everyone is good girls? xxx


----------



## Beadette

Tmi but I am so constipated! Really bad pains in my gut! Don't know what to do!! So uncomfortable and bloated! Bah what helps! Please help me ladies!!!! X


----------



## nb1984

Beadette said:


> Tmi but I am so constipated! Really bad pains in my gut! Don't know what to do!! So uncomfortable and bloated! Bah what helps! Please help me ladies!!!! X

Try Fruit and Fibre for breakfast, or I find an Actimel a day really helps me! Raisins and currants are good! Brown bread? I feel SO bloated it is crazy! xx


----------



## Mooncake

NB Chick I wouldn't worry, you might have had a wee tear during the "dance" :p. I've heard a lot of people bleeding at 6 weeks, I figured it must be the norm and I'm expecting it. (?) :\ Then again I'd probably go to the docs or hosp if there was anything more than a few dots.

I just got off the phone with the doctors surgery today and I've been informed I'm 3 weeks pregnant. They are counting it from the day of conception it looks like, which was around the 29th October? Does that mean I'm not a July mummy? Please don't say so because I want to stay so much! :nope:  :happydance:


----------



## Mooncake

Oh and Bead I think you can take Fybogel? You should check though, that really does work for me, it's amazing! Drink plenty of warm water, that helps too. I used get those pains a lot.


----------



## nb1984

Mooncake said:


> NB Chick I wouldn't worry, you might have had a wee tear during the "dance" :p. I've heard a lot of people bleeding at 6 weeks, I figured it must be the norm and I'm expecting it. (?) :\ Then again I'd probably go to the docs or hosp if there was anything more than a few dots.
> 
> I just got off the phone with the doctors surgery today and I've been informed I'm 3 weeks pregnant. They are counting it from the day of conception it looks like, which was around the 29th October? Does that mean I'm not a July mummy? Please don't say so because I want to stay so much! :nope:  :happydance:

Thanks mooncake! I am glad I am not the only one! It was literally those two spots and I havent had anything since, so fingers crossed thats it, this wait until Thursday is going to kill me! 

I dont think until they give you a scan you will get an official date, going from my LMP I would be due 13th July but I am expecting it to be more like the 25th, bot dont be silly, stay here!!! Every book you read goes from LMP!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey girls

OMG What withdrawal symptoms I have been having lol :haha::haha:- my keyboard has been broken for a few days and I have been unable to post, although have been popping on to read lol - just bought another one today ,so it's good to be back. 

nb1984 -Hi -I hear that slight bleeding after DTD can be normal, extra blood supply getting to those areas making everything a little more delicate and sensitive. And on that point (way way tmi coming up...) Is everyone else having trhe best sex EVER??? lol

Well, morning (or should I say all day) sickness has just reared it's ugly head - I have been starting to feel really nauseous at work for the past few days but today it has hit me like a tonne of bricks yeugh!!!!! Oh I dont know how I'll get through a twelve hour shift feeling like this, between running to the loo to pee every hour, and running to the loo feeling like I am about to throw up every other hour too (although unfortuunatley not at the same time lol)

I folded and told my sis I was preggers , getting so bloated and constantly having to run to loo lol -suure she was about to guess anyways- good move, she gave me all her maternity clothes lol and a baby name book. So then I had to tell my kids, didn't want them finding out from other ppl by accident. Our daughter is over the moon, big beaming smile on her face all night,and believe me this is a feat - as she is a 15 year old teenage girl lol:haha::haha: Eldest son when asked how he felt says 'I dunno know? :shrug: and says 'if its a boy it'd better not have to share with me and younger brother' lol -oh well prioriites eh??? Haven't told the wee man yet -will tell him this week -he had a friend staying over at the weekend and I didn't want to tell him when the friend was there, and he was in bed by the time I got in from work.

Anyway hope everyone else is well - and not suffering too much from bloatedness, wind, sickness, heartburn, tiredness -i am soooooooooo tired all the time zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, and all the other lovely SS that go along with early pregnancy lol xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mooncake -thats really weird they have said you are 3 weeks preggers -nb is right- they date you from LMP which means at least 4 weeks if you're normally 28 day cycle and your period was late. Apart from a scan they cant really be more accurate, and anyway stay with us -no- one knows when their lil bundle will arrive -my sis was due in Oct and ended up with an Aug baby (bit extreme I know sorry lol)


----------



## nb1984

wanna - YES!! Its SO much better hahahaha! I said to my hubby 'ooh it says it my book its meant to feel different and oh my does it!' hahahaha!

I feel like I want to tell someone too, mil knows but she is so not excited about it, both are parents already have grand kids, his sister has a son who is 4 and my sister has two boys aged 3 and 1 so I dont think my parents are going to be as excited us as, its a shame but nevermind! We sure are!!

Hubby has name it Horgay or Horgett!! Cannot wait to see he/she on Thursday, I know I am just going to bawl my eyes out!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> wanna - YES!! Its SO much better hahahaha! I said to my hubby 'ooh it says it my book its meant to feel different and oh my does it!' hahahaha!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: lol -Def one of the much better symptoms lol - DH cant believe his luck, so horny and so easy pleased lol :haha::haha:



nb1984 said:


> I feel like I want to tell someone too, mil knows but she is so not excited about it, both are parents already have grand kids, his sister has a son who is 4 and my sister has two boys aged 3 and 1 so I dont think my parents are going to be as excited us as, its a shame but nevermind! We sure are!!


Well, as I said I began by telling 'only 1' person and now I fear it has to escalate cos I am now getting scared of someone letting it slip, and I dont want to upset or offend anyone by not telling them ourselvers iykwim?? So...... Is it too soon to hand out Christmas cards next weekend lol???:haha: Dont think ppl will be overtly excited for us either as its grandchild number 14,12 or 10 (depending on the grandparent lol) and I have a suspicion that most ppl will think I am nuts cos there's gonna be such a gap between my two youngest. HO hum :shrug:-who cares I am still excited, if not a bit peeved at feeling sick ALL day lol 

p.s. good luck on Thurs , cannot wait to see our lil bean xx
xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I want a scan appointment!!! I've been waiting over 2 weeks now for a letter or something to arrive so I can have a date to look forward too!

Mooncake- dont feel bad about the EDD, go by the LMP, as when I went to the dr's I had to tell him my EDD as he didn't have the wheel cheat thinger!!! So dont go by dr!!

I'm feeling really achey today and tired as not enough sleep last night due to the wind! (outside that is) Not necessarily sick yet but feelings of sickness. I've lucked out and have been consistent in the no#2 department, until today... and now I'm feeling really crampy.

really wanted to tell bezzy mate at work today but resisted... but now I wish I told her as I wont see her again until next week! :(

Ps I wouldnt worry about red bleeding as would think quite normal spotting, but brown bleeding would be a bit more concerned so you sound safe!

Hubby and I are thinking about going away for christmas to dominican....to have a babymoon....anyone have any thoughts on this as I'll be about 11 weeks or so by then so hoping ms won't be too bad.. I'm thinking sun would be good for the little bean but going all inclusive and not drinking will be a bit of a dissapointment :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

I want an appointment.. or something too Mrsbeanbump - My GP's surgery phoned for me on Friday but I was out and they told my son they'd send a letter, cannot wait for it to arrive now -was so sure it would come today.

See if it just says - phone up for pregnancy test result, I'l be mad lol -I want an appointment to book in with midwife, or to go get bloods done or for my first scan or something baby related lol.

P.s Dominican for Christmas sounds lovely -a nice chance for you and hubby to get a holiday before baby arrives , and you wont be too big and uncomfortable ;as long as like you said - you aren't suffering from morning sickness or any other first tri ailment.

xx


----------



## nb1984

My god I am SO jealous! I would LOVE a holiday over Xmas!! I am going to NYC with my two best friends and my little sis in Feb and I think once you get there and are in holiday mode you will enjoy it!

MS kicked in badly last night, I felt so yuck and sleeping at night is just so uncomfortable, I am fine once I am actually asleep, but getting the way is becoming harder each night, yuck!! I still am not really physically sck, just the nausea last night was horrid!

Charmed - where are you?! xxx


----------



## Beadette

hello ladies! i have got my midwife appt on 8th dec! i rang the surgery a couple of days after finding out and they booked me in straight away. they sent me a booklet with info about all the screenings they do. I have to say that it is dragging though the wait! i'm dying for a scan - just want to see if our bubs is ok! 

started feeling sick last night and have a major headache today so have not been into work. i woke up at 7 and rang work at 8 then fell back to sleep until 12.30!!! and i could have gone for longer!!! so tired!


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
Sorry I have been missing for so long! Ive been in a lot of pain for last couple of days and been to docs then hospital!
Well, had an internal scan today to check that pains werent linked to an ectopic and we saw a HB! Yey!! Little bean is only measuring between 5-6 weeks, so my dates might be a little off, but so pleased to see a HB! Was so tiny! Didnt get a pic as it was at the emergency preg unit and tbh I'm in so much pain in my left side, I forgot to ask!
Just relieved its not baby related pains, as everything looks good! 
Need to rest and keep an eye on the pains, if they get worse I have to go back asap! Docs and nurses were so so lovely. 
Seeing midwife on Thurs, so should hopefully get 12 week scan arranged so thats something to look forward to!
How you feeling Beadette?
Where has Charmed gone? I was wondering where she has vanished to!
xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Sorry I have been missing for so long! Ive been in a lot of pain for last couple of days and been to docs then hospital!
> Well, had an internal scan today to check that pains werent linked to an ectopic and we saw a HB! Yey!! Little bean is only measuring between 5-6 weeks, so my dates might be a little off, but so pleased to see a HB! Was so tiny! Didnt get a pic as it was at the emergency preg unit and tbh I'm in so much pain in my left side, I forgot to ask!
> Just relieved its not baby related pains, as everything looks good!
> Need to rest and keep an eye on the pains, if they get worse I have to go back asap! Docs and nurses were so so lovely.
> Seeing midwife on Thurs, so should hopefully get 12 week scan arranged so thats something to look forward to!
> How you feeling Beadette?
> Where has Charmed gone? I was wondering where she has vanished to!
> xxxxx

Oh hun I just saw your post in the main forum and I am SO happy for you, that is brilliant news!! I bet you must have been so overwhelmed, brilliant!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Yes where is charmed??

I'm feeling a tad better but just not myself!I feel like I've got the worst hangover in the world!! x


----------



## Beadette

btw - are any of you ladies on Facebook? x


----------



## nb1984

I am hun! - the one and only! But dont forget that absolutely no one knows that I am pregnant so if you can not mention it on my wall that would be fab!! xxx


----------



## Mooncake

I'm on FB chick. Claire Dooda I think my name is on there and I think it says I live in Edinburgh.

Actually just found link.
https://www.facebook.com/ClaireHair

:)
:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:hugs:Hey girls

What another horrid sicky day lol :sick:- morning sickness that lasted until about 5pm haha -not funny at the time tho'

Where IS charmed?? I am getting worried now, not like her to be AWOL so long,did she say she was going on holiday or anything???:shrug:

CHARMED - -Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu???????????:shipw:

Still no letter from GP hmmpphhh:grr: - not happy lol - I want confirmation of my lil bubs :baby:

xx:hugs:

p.s FB -Donna Fox -incognito with pregnancy too though so no mentioning please lol xx


----------



## nb1984

Just added you on there hun, how exciting!

I have sent charmed a PM, so hopefully she will reply, her last post was when she had told the family and they weren't too happy so I do hope she is ok.

Glad to hear all good with you justmarried - hope the pain is lessening for you now!

I feel so sick in the evenings, its horrid! I am ok in the day but yuck by about 8pm!!

Only 2 more sleeps until our scan, yay!!!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi all, no symptoms for me today so I'm feeling a bit lucky! I'm away with work now til Friday so see you all back then! I'm on facebook so I'll add you guys!!!, I'm still a bit funny about search engines and putting in my name here yet... esp still being secret... I know I'm paranoid! perhaps we could set up a private group on there?

I still dont have a scan appointment letter, called GP today and they're like, it will come in the post don't worry! easy for them to say!!! geez!


----------



## Beadette

Brill I'll add you! No one knows about me either so no mention yet please!!


----------



## Beadette

Donna you will have to add me in fb as there seems to be a few donna fox's and I don't want to add wrong one! Lol x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hiya, i wasnt in Bonfire babes club :( but im due in July do you mind if i join?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette said:


> Donna you will have to add me in fb as there seems to be a few donna fox's and I don't want to add wrong one! Lol x

lol yes just a few -have added you now.xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey Tudor Rose, yay come and join us - 6 weeks already OMG -isn't it so exciting ??

Although I am off sick today from work -feeling nauseous pratically all the time and spending loads of time with head down the loo . And my youngest son is off school with earache too, so I was up all night with him too. Feeling real yucky - The Joys of pregnancy eh?


----------



## nb1984

Of course Tudor Rose - welcome!

Well girls I am going to get so confused remembering who is whose nicknames on here and who is who on facebook!

I think until we are all past the 12 weeks as long as none of us say anything on there we shouldnt get into hot water!!

I am SO excited about tomorrow, it seemed like forever away when we booked it, we are going to pick up a Chinese on the way home, so excited! Fingers crossed I will have a picture I can send you all afterwards!

I popped to my Mums after work last night and I fel so tired and she said 'are you ok? You seem a bit subdued?' I was so panicked!! So then I was trying to be incredibly upbeat and chatting away, she must of thought I was nuts!! Only 4 more weeks until I can tell her!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb Hasn't that come around really soon -I am so excited for you- gonna see your lil bean - wish I could have at least a day to to look forward to lol -still waiting not -so-patiently on my GP letter 

I am taking my son to the docs today -i may have a word with the nurse and see if I can at least get my antenatal bloods done while I am there -save making another journey.

Good luck tomorrow (listen to that haha -as if I am not gonna be on here all day,minus my afternoon siesta and multiple trips to the loo lol) In case I am not really,all the best for tomorrow and post us that pic -gonna get to see our first bonfire baby yay!!!

xx


----------



## nb1984

haha I know, I refer to tomorrow as if I might not check back today - who am I kidding?! 

I promise to post a pic as soon as I have one, there will be hardly anyone I can show it too so I will be proudly showing it off on here!

I hope the docs let you do some bloods tomorrow, my doctor told me to come back in 4 weeks which is on Tuesday so at least after my scan I will have that to countdown too, and hopefully then a booking in appointment!!


----------



## Beadette

Welcome Tudor rose! 

Well I am 7 weeks today! Woo! Only 33 to go.........,

absolutely shattered despite getting plenty of sleep!!!


----------



## Mooncake

Welcome Tudor! :)

That's so exciting NB, I can't wait to see your LO!

Girls, I have a favour to ask.

When do you think your conception date was?

I think mine was 29th of October, just really needing some kind of gauge. My LMP was October 15th. I really want to change the surgery I am with, they've booked me a midwife appointment on 29th December, and they've told me to bring in yet more proof that I'm pregnant, that's in another month! I'll also probably be at home that week for New Year. I think that's too far away? Looks like I'll only get a scan at 12 weeks.

Am I as far along as you girls? Or a week behind or what? I've never been so confused about anything in my life! :O


----------



## nb1984

Mooncake said:


> Welcome Tudor! :)
> 
> That's so exciting NB, I can't wait to see your LO!
> 
> Girls, I have a favour to ask.
> 
> When do you think your conception date was?
> 
> I think mine was 29th of October, just really needing some kind of gauge. My LMP was October 15th. I really want to change the surgery I am with, they've booked me a midwife appointment on 29th December, and they've told me to bring in yet more proof that I'm pregnant, that's in another month! I'll also probably be at home that week for New Year. I think that's too far away? Looks like I'll only get a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> Am I as far along as you girls? Or a week behind or what? I've never been so confused about anything in my life! :O

I was told by my gyno to have my scan at 7 weeks and base it from the date of my period, which was the 9th of October. Have you been on the baby centre website? If not then google 'due date calculator' and use the baby centre one, it asks the date so enter Oct 15th and how many days your cycle is, mine was only 23, and that will tell you how many weeks you are. 

If you are unhappy with the surgery then def change! I dont think you will get a scan before 13 weeks unless you have complications hun, or you can be nuts like us and pay!

xxx


----------



## Mooncake

I had no idea you were paying for it chick. I've been in a bit of a state because I don't know what was supposed to happen, I thought the midwife would be speaking to me sooner. I'm glad at least I have you girls to talk to about it. It's been a crazy month! :hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Yes I was seeing a gyno previous to us TTC anyway and he recommended when we did fall to have an early scan, its £90 but I think it will be worth it! Any private hospital in your area will offer the same xxx


----------



## Mooncake

It's shame I don't have £90. It really is worth it. I've got terrible abdo pains, I hope that it's because I'm *TMI alert!* constipated, I've been having a sharp pain just left of my belly button, do you think it's anything to worry about?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mooncake -My LMP was 13th Oct and that makes my EDD 20th July and makes me 6w +1today so your ticker looks bang on.

However, if I put in my ovulation date - which was 21st Oct then my due date moves forward a whole 6 days to 14th July making me nearer 7 weeks YAY!!

Unless proved otherwise though,I am going with 20th July cos I know that when I do see my MW or GP (eventually lol) then that is the date they'll give me.

Babies rarely come on time anyway, I had one 3 days early, one 3 days late and another 9 days late -they were going to induce me the next day if he hadn't arrived - so in the face of all that, 6 days prob wont make much of a difference to my pregnancy timeline. (Although still hoping that I am acrtually 7w just now, sickness has less to go then lol; and when I eventually do get my scan the bubba will be bigger and I'll get to see more).

I have just woke up, thought i'd lie down for a bit,after retching in the loo for about an hour and feeling really lousy, and I fell asleep lol- cannot believe it's nearly 2pm. i've been asleep about 3 hours .

xx

GP letter fell through my post box Yay!! I thought, then looked closer -wasn't for me -was my sons invite for H1N1 jab bah!!!! lol

xx


----------



## nb1984

I havent done it off my ovulation date as I assumed that would reduce my due date my 11 days, I might give that a go now and see what it says!

The retching is horrid isnt it? Thats how I spend most of my evenings, I feel fine in the day, just poor hubby gets miserable me!

Glad you had a good rest, with your shifts you need it! xx


----------



## Mooncake

wannabubba#4 said:


> GP letter fell through my post box Yay!! I thought, then looked closer -wasn't for me -was my sons invite for H1N1 jab bah!!!! lol
> 
> xx

Aww chick, you'll get it soon, remember, this is snail mail :p I'm gonna give NHS Direct a call, I've just had some weird things happening. In a bit of panic mode.

Luckily I've only been sick that one time, and feeling yuck through the whole day and can't even look at smelly food. I can't even imagine having to work right now even though I'm looking for a job, I lost my last one a few months ago and it's been a nightmare trying to get one. You girls are braver than me :) x


----------



## Beadette

Oh I've got pains in my tummy on and off but its just because I'm proper bunged up!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Beadette - feeling bunged up is seriously under-rated in my book, its one of the worst feelings in the world -Are you drinking plenty of water ??? -your circulation is expanding to include baby and (even now) amniotic fluid is starting to build up, so can leave your other cells (and you!!lol) dehydrated which causes constipation bad!!!

Maybe thouhg, you are alos needing alil kickstart to get things moving -something gentle like lactulose. Speak to your pharmacist or GP to get something. Painful tums and pregnant ladies dont go very well -lol - only gives you more to worry about.

Mooncake - I am so jealous of you NOT having to work right now, although so grateful to have a job - I am a nurse in an ICU - lots of bodily fluids, lots of weird n wonderful smells that I have honestly never noticed before I was preggers lol

nb -I ov'd really early that month on CD9 - normally CD15-16; had I ov'd at the 'normal' time my EDD would have been exactly the same.

xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi all. I only found out about this site after i got my BFP. Not been a member on here for long.
I'm 23 from High Wycombe and have a very rough EDD of 20th July 10.
Would love to join you July baby's and get some buddies from here!
Look forward to speaking to you all :blush:
xxx


----------



## Beadette

NB - check out facebook - im pretty sure we have the same or very similar wedding dress! lol x x x


----------



## nb1984

Ooh ok going to look now!! 

And welcome military, of course you can join! I think we all need a glittery sig, what shall we call ourselves? xx


----------



## Beadette

NB we clearly have excellent taste! I LOVE my wedding dress! x x x x


----------



## nb1984

Beadette said:


> NB we clearly have excellent taste! I LOVE my wedding dress! x x x x

haha we clearly do! I know its gorgeous isnt it! I loved how it opened at the front to the different type of fabric! How crazy! Did you go to a lot of places before you got it? I got it in the third shop, I liked the designer anyway and thats why I made an appointment in the shop and when I put it on I just knew it was the one! x


----------



## Beadette

It was the first one I tried on! Seriously - I thought I would for something much plainer but I saw this one on internet and decided I would try it on and I loved it! Everyone said how much they loved it and it looked like it had been made for me.

I'm a bit hippy/broad but it was so flattering and mde me look dinky for the day so loved it even more!!! xxx

mine was ivory though not white


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi mIlitarymummy -welcome!!

You have the same EDD as me and charmed Yay - more bump buddies. 

It is going to be so great, going through this with other people in the exact same situation lol -How exciting!!! - first scans and pictures , who feels the first kicks, hears the LO's heartbeat hearing who has a show, who's haing braxton hicks contractions, who goes into labour first, and then there are all the lovely babies to come. 

Yay for July babies

xx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi mIlitarymummy -welcome!!
> 
> You have the same EDD as me and charmed Yay - more bump buddies.
> 
> It is going to be so great, going through this with other people in the exact same situation lol -How exciting!!! - first scans and pictures , who feels the first kicks, hears the LO's heartbeat hearing who has a show, who's haing braxton hicks contractions, who goes into labour first, and then there are all the lovely babies to come.
> 
> Yay for July babies
> 
> xx

Bloody hormones - that brought a tear to my eye!!!


----------



## justmarried24

nb1984 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mIlitarymummy -welcome!!
> 
> You have the same EDD as me and charmed Yay - more bump buddies.
> 
> It is going to be so great, going through this with other people in the exact same situation lol -How exciting!!! - first scans and pictures , who feels the first kicks, hears the LO's heartbeat hearing who has a show, who's haing braxton hicks contractions, who goes into labour first, and then there are all the lovely babies to come.
> 
> Yay for July babies
> 
> xx
> 
> Bloody hormones - that brought a tear to my eye!!!Click to expand...

What a lovely positive comment wanna! Lovely to think of the future and all of the wonderful experiences we can share!! Woohoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Ah bless you!!! How lovely xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -OMG Your scan is today Yay!!!!!

What time?? When do I need to get my groggy sicky self back on here to look see??lol

I went back to sleep after my last post yesterday and slept (again!!!) until after 6pm - was then up to 01:00 am lol but wow, I am sleeping alot haha -it is one of the only things relieving me from the sickness yeugh.

Going to go get some toast to nibble on, see if that can stop the nausea

xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Good luck for your scan today wannabubba! ive got mine on the 7th january which seems ages off:(.
How are you all?


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO excited! I expected to feel nervous and horrid but I am not too bad! My scan isnt until 6pm tonight, so you know that this day is going to draggggggggg! I finish work at 12.30 so going to go and have a much needed nap, cannot wait! 

We are going to go for dinner after so I think it might not be until about 9/10 tonight I get it on here but I promise I will! 

I feel so yuck too, in the mornings its bad until I eat breakfast, bagels are heaven! But in the evenings its HORRIBLE! Had dinner with my sisters last night, so of course they are talking about women who drink when pregnant, it was awful! Kept trying to change the subject without being too obvious!!

Hope everyone is well! I still havent heard from Charmed :( xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose - its nb1984's scan today - not mine (unfortunately for me lol)

I still haven't had my pregnancy confirmed (other than my 4 +ve HPT's, morning sickness, bloated belly,increased urination lol) , nothing from docs,no midwife appt,scan date,no antenatal bloods nothing!!!!

Oh well -sure it will all happen soon 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay!! :happydance::happydance:

I know it's reeally silly and its just telling me what I already know....
BUT...

I just got my GP letter -positive pregnancy result , please make an appointment to discuss this YAY!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

So -after last post saying 'nothing confirmed' - I now have confirmation of my lil bean and an appointment date to look forward to. My first GP appointment is next Friday, yay -I'll be 7w+3 d by then.Omg I can't wait lol :haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## nb1984

It is so annoying isnt it? My GP doesnt want to see me until Tuesday, so had we not booked this scan I would still be waiting until then! Oh god I am starting to get nervous now as almost only an hour left at work!

Hopefully my GP visit on Tues he will tell me some exciting stuff that I can report back to you all with!

Bit worried about Charmed, I hope she is ok.

Justmarried - how are you hun? I hope your pain is wearing off now. Have you got to go in for any follow ups? 

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Morning girls! The nausea last night was terrible! I couldn't eat any tea! I woke up feeling ropey again so went back to sleep and have just woken
up! So tired!! I think I'm going to have to
come clean to my boss next week as I've been off sick all this week and don't want it going down on my sickness record! I'll be nearly 8 weeks by then and at least she might be a bit more understanding that I'm being so scatty at moment!!! Good luck for scan nb!! Excited for ya!! Well its 12 days until my midwife appt!! Can't bloody wait!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Me too beadette - the nausea has been unbearable at times today -there is absolutely no way that I could have gone to work and functioned normally. And I am sooooo tired, Omg zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Could sleep until second tri.

Think I am gonna have to tell my work soon too - didn't plan to until after christmas but if this nausea / sickness doesn't let up i'll need to tell them sooner.

xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey all. wanabubba i would love to be bump buddies with you!!!
i was really lucky i litteraly went to the docs and got an appoinment the day i found out haha. and he confirmed it with another urine test... and i got my 1st midwife appointment on the 9th Dec but seems ages away. lol.
i have no idea when my scan is yet tho... prob not till jan now..:wacko:
I hear all you have really bad morning sickness. i've been quite lucky so far but not who know's what's to come haha. i get the nausea but have only been sick once lol.:blush:
the main thing i get is aches and oh my god i look about 8 months gone with this bloating haha. the only difference is it's more wobbly than a baby belly hehe.:dohh:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MMummy - I am with you there on the bloat issue -I will need to get DH to do a 6 week bump pic -cant believe how big i look ... and i feel huge; and so heavy in my abdomen, like i have a huge rock in my uterus lol 

xx


----------



## Beadette

Gosh I am seriously worried about the bloat! I'm just having nightmares that I will be one of these women who gets to the size of a house and never goes down! IT doesn;t help that I only have to look at a takeaway and put on half stone!!!

I know it will be worth it though. Im just conscious that I'm doing no exercise! Think I might start going swimming or something.


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
How you all doing?
Had my first midwife appt today - she is sooo lovely! Asked a million questions about health and lifestyle etc but all worth it! She said we are both fit and healthy and young enough to hopefully have a healthy pregnancy! She did talk about miscarriage and the chances etc, but said not to worry. She said to keep an eye on the bleeding and to ring her asap if anymore! 
Hopefully going to have scan at 11 and a half weeks as I will be off work and it's easier then me taking time off work. She was so lovely about it, write a letter to the hospital requesting certain dates!
We got a lovely pregnancy book and a letter for free dentist care and prescriptions! Woohoo! Need some movicol for this constipation!
Well, cannot wait to see NB's scan!! Woohoo! 
Hope all other girls are doing well.... :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Ah I'm dead glad it went well hun! Made me excited for mine now x


----------



## justmarried24

When is yours Beadette? 
I hope your's is nice too hunni! I couldnt get over how lovely she was! Feel a bit more relaxed now!
Just keep praying for a healthy pregnancy and a lovely litte bub at the end!!
Been looking at Mothercare online tonight....very naughty of me! There is some gorgeous stuff! I'm at 2 baby showers for ladies at work in next 2 weeks, so gonna buy some nice things for them!! Get me in the baby mood!!
xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Mine is 8th December. Can't wait! I have been having cheeky looks at mamas and papas website for nursery stuff! Obv not gunna buy owt yet but love looking!! Xxx


----------



## nb1984

I just posted the update on my scan over here if you want a read - I will post a pic in the morning!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-my-scan-less-than-6-hours-2.html#post3672795


----------



## Mooncake

Just read it over there and sounds amazing, I almost had a tear when I read LO has hands! :) I bet you're on :cloud9:
I'm so happy you got to see he/she, I cannot wait to see mine and find out everything is okay.

Can't wait to see your pic!

:hugs:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Aww i can't wait to have a scan..... i bet i'll have to wait till January :wacko:
I don't know if i can wait that long lol. If they don't offer me one. I'm tempted to pay private! xxx


----------



## nb1984

I dont think they will offer you one MM, unless they have reason for concern, so fingers crossed that wont be the case! I paid £90 for mine, and I have to say it's the best £90 I have spent in a very long time!! xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Aww i think i may have to pay private then hehe. I don't think i could wait till january lol. I'm so glad you're scan went well NB. xx


----------



## nb1984

MilitaryMummy said:


> Aww i think i may have to pay private then hehe. I don't think i could wait till january lol. I'm so glad you're scan went well NB. xx

Thank you! Me too! I would say if you can, hold out until 9 weeks as you are likely to see a lot more by then! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Wow!! Just looked at your scan pics! They are great! We saw something a lot smaller on Tuesday, but I was only just 6 weeks....so Im hoping my bean is growing just as well as yours!! We can't get a private early scan booked in as the Newcastle Baby Bond is fully booked on any of the times we can go! My hubby is due to go work away before Christmas and he will only be home on a Sunday! Hope he is home for the 12 week scan!
How is everyone feeling? Ok I hope! We have just had the dog on a 3 mile walk...I feel great now! Was feeling tired earlier....but feel marvellous now!!
Happy Friday people!
xxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi All! I'm back! hope you are all doing great today!? yay for the weekend!

I'm 7 weeks now, no midwife appointment still! so I called hospital today and they have said they've not received the letter from the GP yet which was 3 weeks ago!!! So i've called GP surgery and the secretary is going to 'try' to send the fax over to the hospital so I can get my appointment.

However, they told me it will take place between week 11 & 12 regardless.... which means I'm going to be waiting a lot longer for my pregnancy confirmation! all I seem to do is wait!!

I think I'm going to go web surfing now for a private scan... I can't wait this long...


----------



## mrsbeanbump

just went over to your scan pics nb, how cool!! I'm thinking about splurging the £90!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I feel like I have so much to say now I'm back! I don't know if any of you are interested but I got an email from Isabella Oliver 2 days ago..... all clothes 20% off with code TREAT09, ends Dec. 1st. They're really expensive but I thougth it might be worth a mention on here... :) xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies

nb -scan pics look great,congrats! I am so excited for you. What's next on your agenda?

Justmarried - are you feeling better? Forgetting that you have already seen your lil bean too. When do you get another look?

MMummy, Mooncake+ MrsBB - I am sure I am going to have to wait until after Christmas for my scan too, and I am so impatient lol - but I am not sure if I will automatically get a gender scan (as only ever got one dating scan here with previous pregnancies) so am getting prepared to pay for that one and cannot really justify paying for another(espec so close to christmas and 3 other kids to buy for) so I'll just have to wait. 

anyway ttfn -feeling utter crap (still) and going to curl up on sofa and feel sorry for myself.
xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey wanabubba how you feeling today? Hope you feel better than yesterday lol.
I just thought i would let everyone know that i put my xmas tree up today haha. How sad am i? Me and DH are like big kids hehe.
xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

MM dont feel silly, my OH and I did the same thing tonight!! plus I've wrapped presents so we even have some presents under there too!!

wannabubba, hope your feeling better!! xx


----------



## Beadette

i have sat on settee all day today watching reruns of the hills! such a lazy bum x


----------



## nb1984

Evening all!

Well wana next on my agenda is my doc's appointment tomorrow, he told me to come back at 8 weeks but that's Tuesday and I cant do that as I am out of the office all day so thought I would go by a day early!

He will then apparently hook me up with a mid wife so fingers crossed I find out some exciting stuff for us all!

I have got myself in a right situation though!! I told my Mum I was back to see my gyno on Thurs and said I had been given the all clear, so I couldnt say I was back to the doctors tomorrow or she would wonder why, so I said I was going to the dentist...we have had the same family dentist for years and years and it turns out our dentist's daughter is very ill so now Mum has said I need to make sure I get an update for her tomorrow! So now I dont know what to do!!

I never lie, and here is why, you get yourself in such trouble hahahaha!

So if anyone has any inspiration to get me out of this please do let me know hahahaha! 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, I cant wait to put our tree up next weekend! xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Haha. love beadette!
I have felt absolutely rubbish today..... nausea is really really taking it's toll. but i'm not actually being sick! Such a pain!!!!! xxx


----------



## nb1984

MilitaryMummy said:


> Haha. love beadette!
> I have felt absolutely rubbish today..... nausea is really really taking it's toll. but i'm not actually being sick! Such a pain!!!!! xxx

I am the same, I find as long as I eat little and often I can keep it at bay, but the nausea is so annoying! I have only been actually sick twice, but the nausea just reminds me that the little one iis getting comfy which is good to know! xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

nb - either you'll have to say you had to cancel last minute (not go to the dentist) somethings come up that you can't go.... or try to get into the dentist too ;) ... or come clean to your mum....

Either way! good luck at the doctors tomorrow! I've been sat here all weekend dwelling on the fact I have to wait till between 11-12 weeks to see a midwife but in the books I've been reading if you have twins in your family history it says you might get an earlier scan/appointment to check. However, when I said this to the dr he wasn't interested! and said wait for the midwife to give my history and that he'll probably not see me again until after lil one born!! 

Well, I really wish Monday wasn't almost here as I'd like to have a couple more days to lay around.... :( especially since its a rough week at work with several 12 hour shifts. Well I've had my pity party! girls have a good start to the week and NB good luck with the mum and the dr.s!! :)


----------



## nb1984

Thank you hun! My Mum just called to ask if I saw him and I said 'no i only saw the hygenist and I totally forgot to ask, really sorry' and she didn't seem to mind! I think I worry more as I know I am lying!

Doctors went well, he is going to write to the midwife for me today for my referral and said as I am 13 weeks around New years it will probably be slightly later for my scan :( nevermind! 

We just had a chat through my options of the local hospitals and his thoughts on them all and he thinks Guildford is better over Kingston so will just confirm with hubby tonight and we will go ahead, so exciting!

He said to make sure I take all my notes with me when I go to New York so I am glad I mentioned that as I doubt I would have done! He also said a good thing to do is anytime you think of a question is write it down as he said it is likely my memory will become terrible and I will never remember anything I want to know when I visit the midwife! So there's a handy tip for us all!

Hope everyone is doing good today and not got the Monday blues too badly, I still havent heard anything from Charmed :(


----------



## MilitaryMummy

hey all. Just thought i would say hello to all on a happy monday morning. The MS has had good fun with me this morning and the nausea still hasn't gone away.
NB i love the idea of writing the questions down as i have thought of so many and can't remember them now hehe.
Never good. 
I must say i haven't seen charmed post on here for a while!!!!!!!! ????
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well nb -things are definately moving for you now, it must be feeling 'real' now lol - I cannot wait to see my lil bubba, but the sickness is doing real good at making it all 'real' for me lol. 

Mrsbeanbump -yuk 12 hour shifts and MS -know how that feels -although I have had to phone in sick again, I was due back on nightshift tonight but i can not keep anything down for long, am so fatigued by it all and well, really could just cry!! boohoo -sorry -me feeling sorry for self again. I had to tell them today that I was preggers as I will need to see my GP for sickline anyways and wanted their advice really too - never had MS before and keep thinking its not legitimate reason for being off work, even though I cannot function normally. Anyway -she was really nice (boss on hols but spoke to second in command) said I cannot go in constantly being sick and congrats and take care and hope i feel better soon.

Hope everyone else is not suffering too badly with it.Take care everyone

p.s cats out of the bag here - told almost all my family over the weekend - all went well, lots of hugs, cheers and not one 'your mad' look or suggestion. So all good so far lol.

xx


----------



## Mooncake

Hi girls,

Thought I'd just post a wee message, had a pretty horrible couple of days. Started bleeding with pain on Saturday night. Called NHS Direct and they advised me to go A+E. Had urine, blood tests. I had to stay in overnight which was just horrible and I didn't sleep, had a cannula in my hand which was painful the whole time. Then I had an internal scan done Sunday at 11.30, saw a tiny 2mm baby with a heartbeat and confirmed that it was definitely 6 weeks old ( I thought the HB was quite slow for something that size). I got home yesterday and felt buzzed that I'd seen my baby, but I'm still bleeding today although it now looks more darkish brown, like you get at beginning of MP. Completely worried and trying not to move so that the bean stays in :cry: not that I think that will help if it wants to go.


Just hope I can stay here with you girls and I'm hoping that this is a one off and my wee bean is okay.

Hugs to you all
:hugs:
xXx


----------



## nb1984

Oh Mooncake what a terrible few days you have had, i am so sorry hun! :hug:

I really hope the bleeding stops soon as I am sure that will help to put your mind at rest, and also I saw the heartbeat at 7+2 and it seemed slow to me but he assured me it was totally normal.

Keep us posted :dust: to you hun, I really hope you and the little one are ok! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mooncake - I am so sorry you've had a horrible weekend.
Hope you and lil bean are okay. Sending loads of sticky dust and hugs your way.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls just popping by hope u are all well near testing time 4 me again xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh so exciting Gossipgirly -hope its a BFP this month xx

Are you changing your plans about the wedding date or ttc if not BFP this month? - or are you gonna just buy a gorgeous maternity wedding dress and go down the aisle with a bump?


----------



## GossipGirly

not sure keep changing my mind, thing is my mam has bought my dress :( and we have a dep on a honeymoon that we were going to cancel if bfp now im just thinking is not not worth waiting a few month and going on my honeymoon with a bump lol, im not bothered about a honeymoon, would much prefer a baby lol xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

wannabubba what were u symptoms again, my boobs have been sire since o and im sure im getting veiny and they are huge! they r usually sore after o then it dissapears and it comes bk a day before af but they have stayed sore the whole way thru this month xx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck gossipgirl!! 

I've got all afternoon and night sickness!!!! Bah!!! 

How are you all ladies! Lots of love! Cannot believe I'm 8 weeks on wed! A week tomorrow and I've got my midwife appt! So excited!!! Lots of love girls xxxxx

ps any news on charmed????????


----------



## ohmybabybump.

wooohoo!! july 29 in the house lol


----------



## nb1984

Gossipgirly - I had no symptons other than a LOT of CM! Sorry, I know we say nothing is TMI ;) My boobs hurt now though, a LOT! I am sure your dress can be altered I wouldnt worry, they did amazing things changing mine, the seamstresses are miracle workers so do not worry!

Cannot believe I am 8 weeks today! Yesterday was definitely my worst day in terms of how I was feeling, I now fully understand the term 'feel like you've been hit by a bus!' Feeling a lot brighter today and hoping it stays that way as it's my sisters birthday today so family meal tonight, need to keep up the idea that there is nothing wrong with me as I know my Mum is worried about how tired I look!

Is anyone else still incredibly bloated?!

Still nothing from charmed :( I really hope she is ok xxx


----------



## Mooncake

Hey again girls,

I've been in hospital today again with a threatened miscarriage, I'm having to wear a pad because the bleeding is a lot heavier than it was. My cervix is still closed so I'm hoping that this is a good sign, although I've heard that most threatened mc's usually end up completing and loss of everything.

I have all my body parts crossed that we are okay, but it doesn't look too hopeful.
I hope that you are all doing fine and never have to go through feeling like this :(

:flower::kiss:
:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi and welcome Ohmybabybump -another July baby yeah!!

Gossipgirly, I like nb had lots of CM, (enough to keep thinking i'd come on lol) and tender boobs but early stages nothing else really. As time has gone on I have wind (Omg dont get too close DH lol), MS (all day - ALL fecking day and night; only relieved temporarily by eating -then returns with a vengeance or sleeping) extreme lethargy, can fall asleep anytime anywhere (s'pose thats good with the MS), massive bloatedness - know thats not a real word, but it should be lol --OMG I am popping out of my size 10 maternity tops -and they say buy the same size pre-pregnancy yeah right!!!! Baby is the size of a grape -DH says we must have a whole bunch in there lol. I am irritable and teary, but am blaming that on ythe gross MS cos it is making me miserable. Although fx'd -today has been more bearable -been eating crackers n cheese all day lol -well whatever works lol and forced myself to go out to get some fresh air.I have been cooped up since last week feeling so sorry for myself. 

Mooncake hope you are keeping better and feeling well today.

Everyone else -hope you are all feeling good, not too much MS and just think -soon we'll be in second tri and hopefully (please please please ) the MS will stop and we will feel blooming wonderful!!!

I PM'd charmed a few days ago too, but no response -really hope everything is okay there.

take care ladies xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh no -Mooncake!! :hugs:

I really hope you are okay - thinking of you at this time, and really wishing a good outcome for you. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through.I am so sorry. 


sticky baby dust by the tonne xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mooncake

TY wanna hun,

But I really think that I'm out this week.

:( I have the scan on the 10th but I don't think the bleeding is going to stop.

x

Anyway! Enough with the sadness!

What have you ladies been doing!? Tell me all about the morning sickness and horrible smells! :)

xXx


----------



## nb1984

Mooncake - I am really sorry hun, I really hope you are the exception to the rule and your cervix remains closed, I am so sorry, make sure you keep us updated!

Wana - we seem to be exactly the same! I feel nauseous all day, are you actually throwing up? As long as I eat little and often I can cope with it but yesterday was by far the worst day so far, and today is better but still worse than usual!

On Sunday my sister had left her sons nappy in the room and I realised I was going on about it and no one else was so I shut up! Clearly the smell was worse for me!!

Got to get through a meal with my parents and two sisters tonight without them knowing and my sister is already questioning me on why I am drinking!

Have a good evening everyone and lots of good luck for you mooncake xxxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

bfn girls with fmu on a frer at 11dpo im def out and going on wtt for a while xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

You are not out yet Gossipgirly -I got my BFP on 15dpo- i see from your chart you are on 11dpo. And if dpo8 was an implantation dip, then it would be too soon to have sufficient hcg to be picked up yet -can take up to 5 days to implant properly and get proper bedded in. Some women dont get +ve HPT until way after AF is due.

So PMA PMA PMA PMA xx


----------



## GossipGirly

Thanks wanna I think I might only be on 10 dpo cos my crosshairs were bold on cd 18 then i fiddeled about with the temps before O cos realised I was temping a day ahead of myself and it buggered it up.. :( so moved to cd 17 and dotty lines, im really countin myself out...it was a frer and there the best so would of picked anything up!! xx


----------



## Beadette

Hi gossip girl! Sorry you feel you are out but like wanna said it cab be a tad early at the mo! Somebwomen do not release very much hormone in
their urine so close to af due date and one of my friends had got neg after neg but no period! She went docs and they sent her for bloods and she was preg!!! No positive preg test though!! Bizarre but true! PMA! 

Hope you are here soon! Xxx

hey wanna - how are you feeling? Is the sickness any better? Have you tried nibbling Ginger biscuits?? Or sniffing a lemon! My nausea is bad in the evenings and all night! Although touch wood I'm feeling ok now! My boobs feel solid and bigger - very heavy but on a bad note I'm incredibly bloated again! Bah - back on the bran
flakes tomorrow me thinks!!

How are all my other July mummys??? Much love xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Mooncake - how are you darling??? Xxx


----------



## Mooncake

Hi girls,

Just thought I'd let you know I'm out as of tonight.

I really hope that you all have a great pregnancy and would love to keep in touch to find out how you are all doing.

Lots of love,
:hugs:
Claire
:kiss:
xXx


----------



## nb1984

Gossipgirly - Get down to a Superdrug! I had to FRER tests, got a BFN then the next day used a SUperdrug early test and got a BFN! So the next day I used a FRER early test and still BFN!! I FINALLY got a positive on a FRER after 7 days when AF was due so I really dont have much faith in them!

In fact I POAS on Thursday before my scan just to be sure, I had a Tesco cheapy left that the line came up right away, not an early test at all, and the FRER still took about 2 mins to appear! 

Mooncake - I am so sorry hun, please do stay in touch, would love to know how you are getting on xxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Mooncake I am so so sorry for your loss! I'm thinking about you at this difficult time! keep in touch darling xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

awww mooncake im soo sorry xxx

nb thanks for the info, my chart is also playing a crual trick on me, oh said i tossed and turned last night so that could be why its still high and I have a bit cold so that could affect it, I not getting my hopes up im just gonna wait for the witch and not waste any more money lol I dunno I just know she is coming xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mooncake -I am SO sorry. Please keep in touch and let us know if you are okay or if you need to vent or scream or laugh or anything xx

Beadette -I am feeling really bad today. Have tried eating crackers before I get up; nibbling on ginger biscuits, sipping ginger ale, eating small n regualr snacks, steering away from strong smells /odours, nuts (full of protein so sometimes help) Omg I dont know wht else to try -tbh its really getting to me today. Anyone ever tried the seaband things?? I think they are used for motion sickness. Wonder if they would help -I feel like I have got the worst hangover ever, and its been going on for over a week now and I am so sick of it. And whenever I do throw up (couple of times a day at least), its foamy bile which taste lingers for hours even after brushing my teeth, gargling etc.Yuck Sorry TMI xx

GG -I totally agree with nb -Superdrug's own HPT are definately the best -measuring only 10miu of hcg in urine so most sensitive on the market. Good for you if you are patient to wait -too many ppl (myself included lol test too early -I found out on w3 d2 -wtf?? -spent the next week convinced it was gonna be chemical) but fx'd the witch doesn't show and when you do test -pop along to your nearest Superdrug -tests are cheap too -only £5 or £6. Although sometimes, we just know she is coming dont we?
p.s I was *convinced* I was out last month, totally convinced lol -so you never know lol.

take care everyone xx


----------



## nb1984

I am totally with you wana - I was 100% convinced it hadnt worked either! Especially when I got a neg on the FRER as I thought they were the best too! The Superdrugs are usually on offer as well so you get 4 tests for £5 I think.

FRER are BOGOF in Boots but I really think they are not that fab!

Wana I am lucky in that although I feel rubbish I havent actually been physically sick in weeks, touch wood! Neither my Mum or sister were, my Mum had 3 of us and my sister has had 2 boys so fingers crossed its a hereditory thing!

I do feel nauseous the whole time though and plan to try the wrist bands, anything is better than doing nothing in my book! 
I hope today is a better day for you xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Mooncake- sooo sorry to hear whats been happening and for your loss. I second wanna if you want to chat or vent or anything just give me a shout.

Just worked my second like 12 hour day and I'm so exhausted I just wanted to pop in to say hi before I pass out on the sofa!! hopefully tomorrow won't be 12 hours but will be playing it by ear.... 

Have a good night all!


----------



## Beadette

I can't get out of bed!!! O need to go to work! So tired! I'm on my 3rd 12 hour day of the week! Bah! And working with offenders is exhausing at the best of times! I have no patience at moment!! Have a great day girls x


----------



## nb1984

Oh Beadette I do not envy you at all! I struggled enough to get up today!

Had a bit of a scare this morning, I was taking my dog for his morning walk, we have a 12 stone French Mastiff (think Turner and Hooch) and a dog went for him so he pulled me right over :( I fell onto my side so I am hoping that all will be fine.

If I start to get any pain later I will call my doctors. Oh what a pain in the bum!!

My MS and everything seems to be a lot better this week, just the tiredness in the evenings which is getting to me!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -hope you are okay after your tumble -baby is still so tiny and protected just now so should be fine. Glad to hear your MS is easing a bit.

Beadette and Mrsbeanbump -I am so glad I have had this week off my work sick, not looking forward to going back on Monday but s'pose I'd better get back in there lol -cannot stay off forever. I work 12 hour shifts too, and am exhausted at the end of the day at the moment. 

Well -I have not been sick once today (yet -touching wood lol) and the nausea has been bearable so far -hopefully this isn't the calm before the storm lol; I could just about cope if it was like this every day. Even better when it goes completely but I can at least function today. After being sick all yesterday:sick: morning and afternoon, I tell you its a welcome today :yipee:

Have a good day ladies:friends:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

so... what a day!!!! Got a call from the midwife from the GP surgery today.... She was like 'just calling to see why you haven't called me to make an appointment so I can write off to the hospital?' And I was like hold on wait a minute - WTF!!!! The freakin surgery led me to believe they already sent my recommendation to the hospital. And I was like, how would I call you if a) I dont know who you are b) I've never been told to do that c) dont know the number!!! 

Needless to say I'm sooooo angry about this because I called the GP again last week to ask why the hospital hadn't sent letter and they said they sent it on the 10th NOV - so obviously they were full of shite!!!! 

So good news to the end of the story is that I have my first appointment with the midwife next Thursday. Dont' know what we'll do at the appointment but glad to have a day to look forward to none the less. Thinking about writing a letter to complain to the surgery though...

And I'm 8 weeks today wooohooo!!!


----------



## Beadette

Your just a day behind me Hun! Sorry your surgery have been so shit! I've got my midwife appt on Tuesday! So excited! I've felt less nauseous today but felt a bit dizzy at times! Am a little over emotional too! Crying at I'm a celeb tonight!!! The funny bits xxx


----------



## nb1984

Well the cat's out the bag, more like one leg out the bag but I don't think the rest will be staying in until Christmas. After my appointment on Monday I called my GP surgery and said 'as no one knows about this and you still have my parents address on file can you change it as I dont want my referral letters going to my parents house?' 'yes no problem.'

My Mum calls me yesterday, she opened a letter addressed to me by 'accident' she claims which states at the top 'pregnancy referral'. 

She was so naff about it, we honestly must have talked for about 3 minutes before she even said 'congratulations' and her first question was 'so this ust have been a mistake'

I am just so 100% gutted, she is world wide known for being totally incapable of keeping a secret, I have gone over and over it with her at how important it is that absolutely nobody knows and she claims to understand.

I havent told hubby cos he is just going to freak out as he knows what a nightmare my Mum is, oh why is this so stressful!!!!

Otherwise the ms is back ahahaha! Well just the nausea and frequent weeing and tiredness so I am no longer too worried about my fall yesterday! xx


----------



## Beadette

Oh god! Now I would be complaining to GP surgery and would have been cross at mum for opening my mail! Luckily my mum is really good at keeping secrets! She has to tell
someone but she just makes sure it's no one who knows me or anyone I know - like her work pals! Lol!

I feel really ugly today, spotty, none of my clothes fit because of my bloated tum and I just feel poo! Luckily OH said the right thing this morning when I whinged and just said "don't be silly, your my sexy momma" lol! Far from it but at least he didn't say "yep you look shocking!" lol! X


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies, so sorry i haven't wrote for ages!
Gossipgirl.... give it a few more days and see how you get on like all the others have said!
Mooncakes, i'm so sorry to hear about you're loss. Thinking of you hunni.

How is everyone else getting on? My morning sickness or should i say my afternoon sickness has now kicked in! Not good at all! lol

Other than that i am just soooooooooo excited as i have my 1st midwife appointment next week wednesday.... yay. proper excited about it. 
Does anyone know what happens at the 1st one??? xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well girls - been to my first GP appointment lol -a bit of a disappointment lol
At least now ,I have been referred to the community midwife unit and got a sickline for my work and well at least something has happened lol. But never had any bloods done, this is strange to me as everyone else who is preggers can tell you Hcg levels at different stages along the way and I have never even had any done.

Need to wait (impatiently) on my midwife appt now lol

ttfn xx


----------



## nb1984

MilitaryMummy - From what I have read they ask you about yours and your partners medical history, diabetes, blood pressure that sort of thing, then do a health check and take some bloods to check for various things and answer any questions you have.

Apparently it takes a while but you should learn a few new things! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb - cant believe that happened Omg -you must be so mad. With doctors surgery and your mum both. If you think that she wont keep it quiet for you, then i would seriously consider telling those closest to you soon. You wouldnt want her to ruin it by telling them first, or for them to be upset cos they found out from someone other than you.

Militarymummy Hi - Sorry to hear the MS has got you, join the club yuegh!!!!

Beadette - that's so nice of your man to say that awww !!! I know how you feel lol -spotty, bloated tired puffy eyed lol very attractive NOT!! lol 

xx


----------



## nb1984

I know! I am seriously mad! I havent called my doctors yet cos obviously I want to go back there so I need to make sure they know I am upset but not be rude if you know what I mean!!

I dont know what to do, I really, REALLY dont want to tell anyone before and I know hubby thinks the same. I am out with my best friend for dinner on Tues and my Mum is very close with her Mum so I may tell her then.

My Mum knows my sister is a nightmare with keeping things to herself (wonder where she gets it from!) so hopefully if she does tell someone she will limit it to someone that it wont get back, I can see her logic thinking that was ok. I am spending the whole day with my Mum tomorrow as we are going to France so I am going to hammer home that she cannot ruin this for me and fingers crossed she wont!!

Sorry your GP appointment was not all that fab, my GP didnt do bloods either but the lady who just booked me in for my midwife said they will so hopefully you will get some done soon wana! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
Sorry I've been away all week - work is so so crazy at the moment! Supposed to be winding down, but doing end od unit assessments and mock exams with GCSE and Alevel kids, so its busy busy busy! 
Mooncake - so sorry for your loss hunni. Hope you're feeling ok.
NB - Im sure you'll be fine after your fall hun!
Wanna and Beadette - hows the sickness?
I feel generally ok, just so so so tired and my boobs are painful! Had some MS today, at work! But feel ok! Oh, and I am getting up at least twice through the night to go to loo - not convenient when Im so tired!!
I got letter through for scan yday - we are going on New Years Eve at 8.50 in the morning! Soo excited! I'll only be 11w5days, but Im sure we will see enough to be happy bunnies!
Well, happy Friday everyone! 
Hugs and lots of love 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls wont be joining u just yet, witch got me going on wtt for a while for the wedding xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey gossipgirly...sorry to hear the witch got you.
Hope the wedding goes well, make sure you stay in touch!
:hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

GG -Sorry to hear that babe -but think of the wonderful wedding you are going to have...and then ?? a Honeymoon baby !!! Keep in touch. Hope you are feeling okay.xx

Justmarried -Omg that's the best day ever for your scan. You can go into the new year with fresh images of your lil baby kicking his/her legs etc, and a pic of your LO too. Double celebration, Hogmanay and first baby pic awwww. Definately worth a teensy tiny glass of champers at the Bells lol. xx

Sickness/nausea is still here all day and night but haven't been quite as sick, managing to keep hydrated and at the moment thats the most important thing. Was on my way to buy some accupuncture bands today, and got stuck in a huge traffic jam yuegh -with my real distaste for travelling at the moment, motion sickness yukky yukky It was the worst hour of my life and ended up having to turn around and never got to the shop after all lol

xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey girls.... 
WB i wouldn't worry bout not having bloods i my GP didn't do any either!!!
i was wondering why so many people seemed to know what there HcG levels where and i didn't have a clue!!! haha.
Do any of you're midwifes come to you're home?? I believe mine is! Wierd???
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello ladies

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

MS still here, but not quite as debilitating as before so that's good. 

Hugely bloated though,Omg I look about 4-5months gone rather than only 8weeks. And I feel so heavy too -feel as though I am carrying around a huge boulder in my belly lol. With the continued sicknes though, I haven't actually put on any weight -I am exactly where i was 8 weeks ago lol but wiith a huge drum belly lol.

How is everyone else doing??
MM Glad to here it isn't just me who hasn't a clue what my hcg levels are lol - would be nice to know I s'pose but then only something else to worryt about lol -Is it too high? Is it too low ? haha -we are going to worry about every little thing throughout the entire pregnancy aren't we? lol
I haven't got my MW appointment yet but I have heard a few ladies sya that the booking in visit is at home.

take care everyone xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello all!

Sorry for not checking in all weekend but it has been a busy one, poor hubby has got 'man flu' so feeling very sorry for himself at home today, wish I was there, I am shattered!

The bloat is awful isn't it? I am struggling with my jeans etc! I cant bear to get on the scales for fear of gaining over half a stone or something! My Mum told me if you try and gain around a stone it's easy to take that off afterwards, so I am hoping once the nausea subsides I will be able to eat healthier again as the only thing that works for me at the moment is carbs.

My midwife appointment is a week today, I am so excited!

I cannot wait to answer all the quesitons and learn all this new stuff, still waiting on a scan date though, hopefully I will find out this week when it will be.

Hubby said on the weekend that he thinks we should get another done before Xmas so we have some photos! 

Hope everyone is doing ok and the MS is not too bad! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

got my midwife appointment tomorrow- so excited!!

I've been feeling a bit perkier for the last few days! More awake! But jeans don't fit anymore - bad times! Am soooooo bloated! x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Beadette -how exciting your first MW appt -hope it all goes really well xx

nb are you going to pay for another scan if you dont have a scheduled one with NHS? I am sooo tempted lol -but to be honest, so want to know the sex of baby this time and am definately getting prepared for paying for a gender scan this time just incase baby is crossed legs at my 20 week scan or something lol. Maybe not but I cannot justify paying for 2 scans (prob me just being a bit mean lol)

Nothing from charmed anyone? I PM'd her a while abck but nothing. Oh I hope she is okay.

MilitaryMummy -when is your MW visiting? exciting stuff -I cant wait on mine,and I have done this three times before haha -still feel so excited this time too... and it has been a a while lol

Justmarried -hows things? I am so tired too, and have just phoned to resume back to work Omg how tired will I be then haha? I am tired doing practically nothing just now.

Anyway vomitting has stopped (fingers crossed; touch wood) Still nauseous at times but haven't actualy been sick in a couple of days -So hoping that this is it getting better xx

AAAArrghgh and only just over two weeks to Chrimbo ,and I have hardly bought anything OMG Panic Panic -have been too tired,sicky yukky feeling really to do much Chrimbo shopping. Now Panic time aarrghhh Better get my skates on now lol

Take care ladies xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello all!

I was going to wait until my scan but hubby has said he wants another before Christmas so we have a more up to date photo to show people, he hasn't mentioned it again so I might just wait and see what date they give me first!

They have said it would be the week between Xmas and New Year so I might call today and find out!

I seem to be getting my nausea still in the evenings, I can eat ok in the day but can't do a big evening meal, just eat little bits here and there!

I sent a PM to charmed as well but got nothing :( 

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls! Had an excellent midwife appointment! I have done a thread about it in first tri! I loved it! And I've got my scan date for 30th December! Am so so excited!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette - that's lovelynews and I read the post in first tri too. And another Xmas -New Year scan date -turns out this is a great time to be in first tri lol -what a nice Xmas pressie; getting to see your lil baby for the first time.


Well my GP phoned yesterday -I have a UTI -which is prob why I have been feeling so crap,so starting my weeks course of antibiotics as of today. 

Have a good day ladies -I need to pop out and see about getting some Crimbo presents; and its so cold and miserable out there -I really cannot be bothered today.


----------



## nb1984

Wana - so sorry to hear about your UTI, I hope it clears up quickly for you!

I was actually going to put a post in 1st tri myself as last night I was waking up pretty much every hour feeling desperate for the loo, my bladder would actually be hurting. I hadn't drunk anything from about 11pm so there was no reason for me to need to go. And when I did get up there was barely anything to wee!

I have had cystitis before, so I know what that burning pain was like and this wasn't at all...and all day today I have been fine, just going as normal, has anyone else had this at night time? Or have I just gone mad?! hahaha! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb from what I have read -and believe me i have been reading loads of pregnancy stuff lol -that sounds pretty normal, getting up several times in the night to pee 
-I have actually been worried cos I haven't been; and everywhere says that by 8-9 weeks that getting up in the night to pee is expected cos uterus is presing down on the bladder by now; so why is mine NOT iykwim?? lol -Total worry-wort these days lol -so cant wait to see him'her and be reassured thats all going well.

p.s especially with me having a confirmed UTI -I have no urinary symptoms at all -mmmmm-v strange !!

xx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> nb from what I have read -and believe me i have been reading loads of pregnancy stuff lol -that sounds pretty normal, getting up several times in the night to pee
> -I have actually been worried cos I haven't been; and everywhere says that by 8-9 weeks that getting up in the night to pee is expected cos uterus is presing down on the bladder by now; so why is mine NOT iykwim?? lol -Total worry-wort these days lol -so cant wait to see him'her and be reassured thats all going well.
> 
> p.s especially with me having a confirmed UTI -I have no urinary symptoms at all -mmmmm-v strange !!
> 
> xx

That is weird as whenever I had a UTI I either had a burning pain when I went for a wee, or frequent weeing all the time, but I guess it could be a different type! Any UTI usually means your white blood cell count is higher than usual, its why I got referred to a gyno before we started TTC as my white blood cell count was always high, it turned out to be me not producing enough oestrogen so he said we might find it hard to conceive, and here we are 3 months of TTC!


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies.... Beadetter glad you're midwife appointment went well. I had mine yesterday and have been put 5 days further ahead than what i thought i was lol. I'm glad you got you're scan date. I don't have a clue when mine will be but she said she'll send off for it asap hehe.
SO EXCITED.
Wanna - you're not the only one that doesn't get up during the night to pee, i don't seem to be either, but i do have to sprint to the loo as soon as i wake up hehe.
Hope everyone's well xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Militarymummy -why/ how did your MW put your date forward? The reason i ask is because I have worked my EDD out from my LMP -which I thought all MW and Gp's do (they used to anyways lol -but its been a while lol) Did she work out yours on your LMP or change it due to ovualtion dates or something? I know I ov'd early as I was charting which would put me forward 6 days but reckoned I'd need a scan to alter my date any.

Glad it went well anyway.

I have my appt through as well Yay -I cannot believe how excited I am about an appointment lol. My booking in appt (also at home -what did she do/say if you dont mind me asking MM??) is on Monday morning; and my first actual clinic appt is on 5th Jan -with my first scan then too OMG I cant wait -baby should be 12 weeks exactly or 12+6d lol if my ovulation date changes things lol . 

I really need to put this all to the back of my mind for a while and get on with crimbo cos its only 2 weeks to go and I haven't wrapped a thing lol.

xx


----------



## nb1984

Wana - when I saw my gyno for my scan he kept my EDD the same, and he said my measurements worked for that too, the only thing that can change it is your cycle length I think? But maybe your scan is what defines it? 

I have my midwife appointment on Monday and my scan the 4th Jan, so only the day before you, I cannot wait!

My nausea really seems to be wearing off which is fab and my cravings are kicking in, I seem to be very definite about what I can and can't eat. I was craving tuna like mad at lunchtime and there were no sandwiches left in the supermarket, gutted!! So going to make some for tomorrow! Although by then I will probably hate it again :dohh:!

It is nearly the weekend! Just got to get through my office party this weekend then I am on the home stretch to telling everyone!! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

mmmmmmm Tuna sandwiches -that is so what I want right now mmmmmmm
gotta go and make it now mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey wana.... you can ask as many questions as you want lol.
She done mine by LMP but got a different date than me? who know my scan (whenever it is) may possibly put it back or forward again as i have very irregular periods! lol.
She just asked lots of questions and filled out some forms and talked me through some stuff.
She told me i have to book in to the docs to get my blood tests done. Which are for all kinds of stuff haha. And she gave me a form to take to my scan when i recieve it.
It really did make things seem more real lol.
I don't really know what else to tell you. lol. xxxx


----------



## Beadette

It happened to me too! She asked for date of lmp then felt my tummy then looked at this disc thing and said 'right EDD is 10th July.' I thought mine was 14th July! It must be the dating disc thingy that does it!! So I'll be 10 weeks on sat according to her rather than on Wednesday! Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hoping mine does the same lol -would be nice to jump forward in time, even if only by a few days lol. 

Oh wel back to work tonight, and I am really apprehensive about it. I only started this new job in July and dont know anyone that well, and I think there'll be more than a few ppl thinking that just starting a new job and falling preggers at the same time is not really the right thing to do. I mean I am only in the door and will be going off on extended mat leave before I am there even a year. So wish I had stayed in my previous job,they'd have been so supportive and happy for me -I have worked with some of them for 18 years, and the majority at least 6-7 years. Oh well ,it's done now and I just have to get on with it. 

Have a good weekend ladies -I am on night shift tonight and tomorrow night so prob wont get back on until possibly Sunday (if I dont sleep all day) and today I am signing off and going to wrap some Xmas presents (cos its a bout time I got organised!!)

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

:wohoo:Well hello ladies -hope everyone has had a good weekend.

I am feeling much better today, slight waves of nausea very infrequently and no sickness for several days now yeehah!!! :happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo:

Had my booking in appt with MW today -went very well, spent just under an hour asking me questions,filling in paper work and telling me what to expect at future appointments and scans /tests etc. Yeah!! :cloud9: So happy today.
So as I knew already -dating scan is on 5th January... and at that time they will do screening bloods and nuchal scan too for Down's and other chromosomal problems too. At 20 weeks I will get my anomaly scan, and babies sex too. Yay!! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Given loads of books to read through too lol - loads of bedtime reading there!!! :haha::haha:

So all in all -a fab first visit :wohoo::wohoo:

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Mooncake

Hello pretty bump ladies! :)

Hope you girls don't mind me posting in here, missing you all a lot! Well, I just thought I'd let you know I'm still alive and I haven't went too mental.:blush: I'm really hoping to have another BFP pretty soon, looking like we're waiting til end of December/Jan to try again and hopefully won't take long. Still not sure about my ov times after this.:shrug:
Can't wait to let you all know when I have my BFP and hope we can still stay in touch.:happydance:

Take care,
:hugs:

Claire
xx


----------



## Beadette

Hi Mooncake!! Of course we don't mind you coming back here to see us! We miss you too! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your cycles to regulate and for you to have your BFP very soon! Lots of love x x x x x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey Mooncake -really nice to hear from you and glad you are okay:hugs:

PMA and fx'd for your quick BFP in the New Year and then get your butt back over here permamently. Meantime feel free to pop in anytime xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning girls!

So sorry for going AWOL for a bit, our internet is broken at home, well actually our BT line is so we dont have any broadband either and they can't fix it until the 22nd of December! And I was off work yesterday with a scan and my first midwife appointment!

It was really good and I got to as lots of questions, I also survived my Christmas party this weekend with no one rumbling me, I just made sure I had a glass of wine in my hand at all times even though I never drank from it!

Hubby had a bad cold last week which I think I have come down with today :( so feeling a bit sorry for myself!

Tonight we are out for dinner with my parents to tell them our news, then Xmas Eve we will tell the rest of the family and our friends, I cannot wait! I can't believe I am 10 weeks already, I really hope the rest goes as fast as this has!

My nausea seems to be getting better thankfully, but I still feel really tired a lot of the time, I cannot wait for the 2nd trimester and the 'feeling good' stage!

Mooncake - We cannot wait to have you back, I hope you get lucky over the festive season! 

I have got a box of unused ovulation sticks, if you would like me to post them to you then PM me your address as *hopefully* I wont have any need for them!

Ooh I almost forgot, we saw the baby again yesterday, so that we had some pictures to show everyone at Xmas and it was dancing around all over the place, it was amazing!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh nb thats great news -about the scan, midwife appt and also less MS lol - me too and it is amazing how good it feels just NOT being sick lol -despite extreme tiredness, uncomfortable bloatedness lol Did you get apicture -and if so let us see it please -I so want to see it. How fast was the heart beat? Was baby waving or anything? I cannot wait for mine -so excited xx

Well I told a few more ppl at work today,as there is lots of moving and handling and risk of radium exposure etc so really need to let some ppl know lol -and wow it went went -hugs all round :thumbup: - Its funny how no-one noticed my bump (hidden really quite well under my huge baggy work scrubs) until I told them and they actually looked and saw my bump, then they were all like' OMG are you sure you are only 9 weeks?? ' Two of them even wanted to pin me down to use the u/sound machine on me to check for twins lol :haha::haha: Must admit I was tempted but I want my first scan to be done professionally to check heartbeat etc and for DH to be there; alhough it could be great later on yeehah :happydance::happydance:- i didn't even think about it tbh but yay it will be great -we have dopplers too, so I will be able to listen to baby's heartbeat at work too. Definately makes going to work much more interesting lol.

Oh well -Happy 10 weeks nb -and hope it all goes brilliantly at dinner tonight. It makes it feel even more real once you tell ppl.

Hope everyone else is well, cannot believe we are all practically a quarter of the way through already xx


----------



## Beadette

I know I cant believe it! After the first few weeks dragged - these seems to have flown recently! Scan 2 weeks today!! So excited! 

I have to say ladies that I am feeling a lot better but looking a lot worse! Spots and bloating and my hair just looks dull! bah!

IT'LL ALL BE WORTH IT! x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette - lol me too haha, spotty and bloated, and tired n a bit grumpy -so NOT the most attractive person to be around at the moment lol- poor DH 

But you are def right, it is going to be so worth it!!!

Going last minute crimbo shoping tomorrow - hope its not too mental out there; wish me luck lol 

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey there my lovely ladies! 
Sorry I've been missing for a bit! Had the busiest week of the school year this week - Christmas week!! Our school is so big on festivities I feel like I have 2 Christmases per year! Love it though, and so do the kids!! 
So, I have now officially started my 2 weeks off!! Soooooo pleased as I feel soooo tired lately! Looking forward to lots of lie ins!!!! 
How are we all feeling???? Apart from bloated? I have a def fat tummy now, not a bump, just a tummy that is not usually there!! 
Mooncake - lovely to see you hun! How you feeling? Sorted for Christmas? 
Well, hubby is out for mad Friday tonight so I am curled up on the sofa and think I might order myself a takeaway!!! Just fancy a Chinese!! mmmm!
Hope you're good girlies!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi justmarried -glad to hear you are doing well -always a worry when someone goes AWOL for a while (espec in first tri). 

I am starting to feel much better -hope its the stage in pregnancy I am at and nothing more sinister -haven't had a scan yet so it's always a worry until then I s'pose. Who am I kidding? lol -I bet I still worry after that too lol :haha:

nb -How are you feeling now -nauseous still? And how'd it go telling your folks? Bet they were excited. Is this a first grandchild?

I'll put that question out to everyone actually -Are your lil beans going to be first or second or what to their grandparents? Mine is going to be number 14 for my mum, number 12 for my dad and number 10 for my inlaws lol - and a broad mixture of boys n girls so they've 'been there, seen it and bought the t-shirt' lol -but hopefully still a little excited to be getting another lol.:haha:

Beadette - Hi babe how are you? Not too long until your scan now -I am almost a week after you and I cannot wait -although after reading lots of the posts in first tri - I am becoming a bit more scared each day, what if there's no heartbeat? or what if there is something else wrong?

Anyway ladies ,dont think i'll be on much before Christmas now, as I have tomorrow morning to get organised for Christmas day, am working the next 3 night shifts and have the school service and nativity play in between too -So I m going be busy and knackered and busy again lol.

Everyone have a fabulous Christmas -just think last one before your lil babies arrive - Next year Santa will be visiting. Take care everyone and speak to you all soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls! Yes I'm so excited for scan but also a little nervous! Past couple of weeks I've felt really well and was thinking that I hope everything is ok! I'm was 11 weeks yesterday according to midwife although ivenot updated ticker yet as they may put me back again at my scan (hope not though). 

How are the Xmas preparations coming along? I did all my wrapping yesterday- it's my
least gave Xmas job! I was also a teeny tiny bit jealous that all my friends were out for mad Friday but then it turned Baltic and I was glad I'd stayed in! Lol! 

Well I've still got to work mon, tue and we'd but prob not do more than I have to! Then Xmas eve I'm back up to Lancashire with hubby for Xmas day with my parents, then back home to have boxing day with the in-laws and then 29th we're off to darwen Forrest for a week with a bunch of friends to stay in a log cabin for new years!!! Lol! My scan is on 30th so were coming back for that as it's only 40 mins away!!

So excited!!!!! Merry Xmas ladies!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Sorry i haven't been on for a while ladies.... I'm at home for Xmas and don't log on too often hehe.
But thought i would pop on and make sure that you are all ok, and to wish you all a fabulous Xmas and New year and will speak to you all soon xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello ladies,

Well what a week I had!! Its been pretty awful! Telling my parents lats Tuesday was brilliant, they were so excited, this will be their third grandchild and my MIL's 2nd grandchild but both are still really thrilled so I am pleased about that!

I had a bad cold on Tuesday, which became a migraine on Wednesday afternoon, I couldnt do anything but lay in bed in the dark, my GP presecribed me some codeine which he said was safe to take, an hour later I couldnt stop vomiting. I called the out of hours doc who sent me straight to A&E where I was put on a drip, after a 3 hour wait! So glad I am not going to that hosptial for the birth, its AWFUL!

Turns out I have a sinus infection and a chest infection so on antibiotics now to clear it up, so I have been in bed since Wednesday but finally back to work today and feeling a lot more human, thank goodness in time for Xmas!!

Hope everyone is well, justmarried glad you are doing well and nice to hear from you Military Mummy and Beadette.

Wana - are you telling everyone your news at Xmas or waiting a bit longer? xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol nb -plan was to tell everyone at Christmas, but it became impossible to hide by week 7 lol -I am BIG - in maternity jeans since 6-7 weeks - and so sick that I couldn't properly function for a few weeks so we had to tell people earlier.

So loads of ppl know now, DH couldn't wait to tell his work friends, and best pals, and a few neighbours and anyone he met whilst dog walking lol - never was good at keeping secrets, with our last baby (his first) he told ppl when I was only 4-5 weeks.

Hope you are feeling better now nb -its miserable being ill and pregnant cos there's not much you can take. xx

Hi Militarymummy -how you keeping now? When is your scan??

Everyone else Hi and hope you are well.

I didn't plan on being on today, in fact shouldn't be lol -so much to do; but I am impatiently waiting on a parcel being delivered and thought I'd say Hi!!

Merry Christmas everyone !!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well -It's official I am an addict to B n B lol
Said I wouldn't be back on before Xmas... and here I am again lol.

In saying that I am still (more impatiently now lol) waiting on a parcel being delivered so stuck in the house anyways, and am feeling very flulike so have had to phone in sick for work tonight. So am now sitting here feeling sorry for myself,praying that I feel better fro Xmas and hoping my elusive parce larrives before Xmas.

xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi wana, i finally got my scan date through..... it will be on the 12th Jan and i cannot wait. I will be just over 13 weeks. :thumbup: I do kind of wish it was a little earlier as i'm starting to struggle keeping it quiet and i'm really starting to show. but only a couple of weeks to wait hehe.
SO EXCITING xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Happy Christmas everyone!! :flower::flower:

We have spread our news with family and friends today, it has been so exciting to have it out in the open, everyone has just been so excited for us, and no one had guessed!

Hope you all have a FAB day tomorrow!

Lots of love, Nat xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Great news Nat - I am so happy for you.

Its wonderful when others know isn't it? - Was nice having a wee secret between me and DH for a (very short) while (in my case) but its lovely when you get to share it with other loved ones,and talk about the baby -it feels oh so much more real then.

xx
Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Militarymummy - thats good news about your scan date -its nice to know isn't it? Although, I am now wishing my life away for the day to come lol -1 week today for me. 

I am getting bigger everyday practically - and everyone around me is convinced I am having twins now lol :haha:-prob only water retention and fat lol but I am just SO huge. I am normally a size 8 -and I am already wearing size 12 maternity clothes. 

Trying not to think about it too much, or get my hopes up too much, as long as the baby (or babies) are healthy then that's all that matters - but hell, scary, exciting, nerve wracking, OMG!! - What if there are two?? :baby::baby: (or more lol - my sis has taken to calling me octomum now). How exciting and scary all at the one time lol :haha: 

Take care everyone, xx :hugs:


----------



## nb1984

My scan is on Monday and I cannot wait! It just can't come around soon enough. My Mum is dying to go out and buy things now she knows but I have banned her until after all the tests on Monday come back ok!

How is everyone feeling? I am scared to say this but I feel like the sickness and nausea is definitely lessening off, and I am not so tired, in fact I am waking up early if I go to bed too soon!

Roll on second trimester and not feeling so bad!

I hope everyone had a brilliant Christmas, what's everyone's plans for New Years? xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Wana - i know what you mean about the twin thing!!!! I'm a bigger girl anyway but not huge.... and i have a proper pregnant shape belly that is already starting to go solid..... and i look about 5/6 months gone hehe. It's rediculous.... all i can say is thank god for leggings and long baggy tops hehe.

Hope everyone had a fabulous xmas.... nb - i will be going round to a friends for new year's eve and just chilling hehe. 

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well nb -I did have a very brief spell when I felt much better....

but feel terrible just now - been getting gradually worse since Xmas eve and back to being sick 4-5 times a day now. -Not sure if its flu / cold ;UTI again or just preg related -hyperemesis again, vomitting, hot n cold shivers, lower back pain, cough, - have to phone docs tomorrow for the results of my urine test I submitted yesterday. Roll on second tri xx Enjoy your New Year -we are going to my sisters Hogmanay party -she has it every year lol- normally everyone gets a bit tipsy,everyone stays over and its a bit of a riot... me thinks this year will be so different haha -my other sis has a 4 mnth old baby, sis in law 2 month old baby and me up the duff - not so much tipsiness this year lol.I am really looking forward to it though, except for being the designated driver lol.
Oh and all the best with your scan -tomorrow isn't it ?? Yay !!! Is it the combs? NT and bloods you are having done? I know how your mum feelsI am so desperate to buy stuff -the only thing stopping me is the fact that I intend to find out the gender and want to buy gender specific clothes -was on team yellow before with all three other babies and had lots of beiges, lemons,whites n greens. This time I want pinks or blues lol

Militarymummy - Isn't it great haing a huge bump lol - although getting tedious all the monster baby / multiple babies jokes. Gonna be a lot of disappointed ppl in my family next Tuesday when they see one baby only. And I'll have to accept that I am carrying a lot of blubber lol. Would be nice though - I always wanted twins lol. DH is freaking out a bit about it at the mo' lol. 

Have a great Hogmanay /New Year and hope everyone is keeping well xxx


----------



## nb1984

Don't worry girls I have a serious case of bloated belly too! I am usually a size 10 and I cant even do up any of my jeans anymore, Mum went to Mothercare sale yesterday and got me two pairs of maternity jeans, I seemed to just balloon in the last two weeks! Its very nice having some extra boob though, didnt have much of that before!!!!

Militarymummy- enjoy your new years! When is your scan date again?

Wana - I think my New years is going to be the same! We just go to our local pub that our best friends parents own, it is usually very messy but not for me this year, I am so tired I bet I dont make it to midnight! I am so sorry to hear your sickness is back, I hope it passes again soon! How exciting if you are having twins, with all that sickness you never know, I can't wait to hear!

We were in two minds about finding out the sex, but since we have been telling everyone we are expecting we seem to have decided against finding out again. I bet when the time comes and I know there's a chance that someone else knows I might have to know haha! 

I know what you mean about the clothes and everything but I feel like it would be such an exciting surprise, it's so hard to choose!

Can't believe I am stuck at work today, it is SO dead! They sent us home at 3pm yesterday, hoping for the same today!


----------



## wannabubba#4

:flower:Hi ladies, well my nose is dripping , i have a terrible sore throat, and horrendous cough -so loooks like I have the common cold lol -at least that gives me hope that in a few days of rest, liquids and pampering from DH that I will feel much better.:thumbup:

Justmarried24 -where are you? How'd your scan go? It's today isn't it -let us know all about it. I am so excited for mine in 5 days whoop whoop!!!! 
MrsBeanbump -likewise -did you not have a scan booked for about now too? How are you hun, haven't heard from you in ages?
Beadette -I know you're away in the woods, but how did your scan go yesterday?
Ohmybabybump -how are you??? Anyone else I am missing sorry -but feel free to pop in anytime.
nb and Militarym -its our turn soon yay!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its all so exciting, with nb on Mon, me on Tues and then Militarym the following week -we will very soon have all seen our babies. Cant believe we are all so close to entering second tri - Yay!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was buying more maternity clothes today -online -Blooming marvellous have an up to 75% off sale -maybe worth a look ladies, even if your not needing them this week it wont be long til we are all sporting huge glorious bumps lol. They also have baby and nursery etc items in the sale too.

I am going to post something on FB after my scan on Tuesday (all being well fx'd - touch wood!!), has anyone else done so yet? How did you tell ppl? There is a thread in first tri asking the same and some of the ideas are great lol. :cloud9::cloud9:

On a sadder note -NADA from charmed -so would just like to say to you if you do pop in -we miss you and hope all is well.:hugs::hugs:

Happy New Year to all you lovely mummies-to-be. As from tomorrow, we can all say " This year we are having a baby" Yay!!!:cloud9::cloud9:

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey hey lovely ladies!!!
Sorry for going awol again, been sooooo busy with Christmas stuff! Had a house full for days! It was my 25th bday on Sunday too, so very busy! Went to Edinburgh with hubby for a couple of days....was lovely! 
Had scan today!!!! Woohooooo! It was fab! Hubby is going to upload photos later on for me, as I am pretty hopeless with technology! Baby was so gorgeous! I got put forward 4 days so now due 15th July! And officially 12 weeks! 
Ladies who have scans coming up - good luck! 
This is the best New Years gift EVER! Just found out one of my best friends is engaged also, so we're going to have an amazing 2010 planning her wedding too!!!!
Lots and lots of love, and lots of New Years wishes!! Can't believe how quickly time is flying by!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi All! Yes wannabubba, I had my scan on tuesday and it was fab! well besides there being absolutely no parking and then having to walk to the hospital and then losing my parking ticket! but anyways, scan was great, they booked me in by accident on a day when they were only doing 20 week mummies so the sonographer was a bit confused at first, she put me ahead 3 days so moving edd from 15th july to 12th july (not done ticker yet). I've got some pics but haven't uploaded them yet... saw heart beating and it was amazing! ..she also found a cyst on my left ovary but she said it was nothing to be worried about and is probably just fluid retention and will probably go away on its own. We've just booked a gender scan in now for Jan 26th as we both want to find out and I can't wait to see little baby again!

Sorry to hear your so ill wannabubba! are you feeling any better today? Beadette - how did the scan go?

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrsbeanbump - so glad everything went well at your scan and you were also put forward a few days - lol - i know its only days but i so hope mine is put forward too lol.
We are planning on finding out babies gender too -although if my dates are correct it will be beginning of March for us, at our 20 week anomaly scan (as long as baby behaves and shows us the bits lol); if not then we will pay for a gender scan too, as we defiantely want to know this time.

Thanks I am feeling a bit better today -just a bit rundown and tired all the time but not so achey or shivery so thats good. I am going to need to sleep before the hogmanay party tonight though, or I will never make it to midnight.

Justmarried -so glad your scan went well too- I know I cant believe time is going so quickly either -When we found out on 3w+2 d (you were really early too, I remember lol) I thought it was gonna drag in; but nearly second tri and gonna see baby in 5 short days yeah!!! 
And Happy 25th birthday - I loved turning 25, early twenties a lot of ppl still class you as young n immature, and late twenties (sorry if I offend -really dont mean to,and I think I am the oldest here lol) you start 'hitting thirty' lol but 25 was just lovely. Oh to be 25 again lol. 

Have a great time everyone, whatever you are doing and speak to you all in 2010.
Lotta love Donna x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy New Year to everyone

Hope you all had a good time New Years'Eve.

Well mummies to be (and daddies to be too) we are having our babies this year!!! Yay!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## justmarried24

Yay! How exciting does that sound!! 
Happy New Year to you all too! 

Back to work tomorrow, so cannot be bothered! Snow is really bad and roads are scary to drive on!! Here's hoping for a snow day! Hehe!

Love and hugs
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope all goes well today nb Lets us know how things go, when you get a chance. I have mine tomorrow and I am getting nervous now. xx

Justmarried -know how you feel about the snow n ice -It has been so cold here for the past 2 weeks that the snow has never had a chance to thaw and it is really icy all over. Then it snows on top, freeze again and we have lots more horrid ice. We had to abandon our car at the bottom of the hill leading to our house (10 min walk in snow and on ice with bags of shopping - not fun) as we couldn't get up last week lol - 7 car crashes on the one bit of road befoe the police came along to close the road too. Seems to have been a distinct lack of gritters out- it is really treacherous at times. 

Hope you get your snow day though lol 

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Just wondering when is Beadette back??? We need an update on her scan!! 
Wanna - you excited for tomorrow??? 
We didnt have a snow day today, but ended up being a great day as I got to annouce about the baby at work! Everyone was so excited for me! People are so nice!!! 
Weather is getting worse again here, hoping it doesnt continue as Im happy being back at work now that people know!!! It means that if I am tired they understand why!!
Hope everyone is well!!
xxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I told work today too justmarried! what a relief! But I did start wearing maternity trousers now though too so it was only a matter of time til someone noticed my new wardrobe!

beadette how was the scan?

we're supposed to have a lot more snow tomorrow, Its not great to drive around here as lack of gritters but I quite enjoy the snow.... :)
x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

And I'm moving over to second tri forum now... how exciting!! :)


----------



## Beadette

I'm so sorry to come with bad news girls but our baby has sadly died! Found out at scan which was just so awful. We are heartbroken as you can imagine but we are feeling positive for the new year. I am back at EPU on Wednesday. Strangely the evening of the scan I started bleeding and have not stopped since.

I haven't even changed my ticker yet. We are going to wait until I get a period again then ttc. Hopefully i won't be too long behind you girls and I just want to thank you for all of the help and support you've given me in first tri. I can't believe I mmc because although I've read about so many girls on here I just never thought it would happen to me!!! So so sad!

Lots of love to you all! Pray for me girls XXXXXXX


----------



## mrsbeanbump

sooo sooo sorry to hear beadette. let me know if you need anything or need anyone to talk to. I'll be thinking of you and so sorry for your loss. keep me posted as the journey of your life continues. 

Thinking of you...
xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Thank you Hun! I'm just so so sad! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette - I am so sorry!! Sending you hugs and all my best wishes.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

What a horrible time you must be having, keep in touch and glad you are staying positive 
Dont know what else to say - Just I am so sorry :hugs:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well I am just back from my scan and everything looked good -baby waved and stuck his/her tongue out at us heehee - looked a bit like a lizard lol
:haha::haha:
And they put my date forward by one week Yay!! So now 13 weeks today and due date is now on 13th July -which is my birthday yay!!:happydance:
:happydance::happydance:


feel kinda bad posting this after beadette's bad news but wanted to let you know. Sorry if this is insensitive. xx


----------



## nb1984

Hi girls,

So sorry for not coming on yesterday, we have no electricity at home, it is FREEZING! We don't know why, even the electrician doesn't know why, hoping they can sort it today :(

Beadette - I am so sorry to hear your news hun, I am really, really sorry, and I know exactly how you feel about never thinking it would happen to you, I stopped reading anything to do with miscarriage as I didnt want to obsess over it, I really hope your cycle regulates quickly for you so you can come back and join us very soon!

Wana - I feel the same, sorry if this is insensitive but our scan was brilliant too, the baby waved at us! We got a brilliant picture which I will attempt to post, but I am not sure I am very good at that sort of thing! My dates have gone back and I am now due 16th July so I need to change my ticker. Only 4 days change so not too bad!

Mrsbeanbump - It must be weird going over to 2nd tri, I feel like my time in 1st tri has gone so fast!

Justmarried - I hope your snow is thawing, we were watching the news last night and it's so odd to see it as we have nothing down here! I live in Surrey, about 35 mins from South London, and although we had a little bit just before Christmas now we have nothing at all, just freezing cold!

I can officially no longer fit into any of my jeans and my boobs are increasing massively, which hubby thinks is brilliant! Starting to feel less tired too which is brilliant and also my nausea in the evenings is passing, long may this continue!

Again Beadette I am so sorry to hear your news, a happy new year to everyone else and here's to a brilliant 2010 for everyone! xxx


----------



## nb1984

https://render3.snapfish.com/render...Up7BHSHqqy7XH6qgXGQQJa|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442

Not sure if this will work girls but here is my scan photo!

And you can check out my bump this week!

https://render3.snapfish.com/render...Up7BHSHqqy7XH6qgXGQQJl|Rup6aQQ|/of=50,332,442


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb - lovely scan pic and lovely bump too.

I dont have a scanner but was thinking of trying to photograph my scan to put on but I haven't been able to get a decent pic yet -i'll keep trying lol

We have had more snow here last night and today too - luckily DH was still up last night when it started getting blizzardous and he moved the car up onto the main road... or we may have been stuck and not got to our scan appointment. I love looking at the snow, love building snowmen with the kids and loved sledging once upon a time but this is just ice - it snows and then freezes over so quickly that it is just layer upon layer of ice out there. And its to stay below freezing here all week, so looks like we're stuck with it a bit longer.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!

Wanna, we're just a day apart!
NB - couldn't see your scan pics, there was an error. Im not bril on technology though!

I love the snow, we've got quite a few inches here in the midlands and it was quite an adventure driving home from work on the back roads. But I love driving in the snow too! Everyone take care! the Met office says this is the coldest ever consecutively in 20 years! 
xx


----------



## Beadette

I'm so glad your scans went well I really am! don't feel bad for me - I will be back soon I'm sure!!! And I'll be popping in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I wish you all the luck and love in the world! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Beadette I am so so so sorry hun. MMC are rare and I honestly didn't even consider anyone from pur group having one, hence why I bet you are so shocked sweetie. 
Are you feeling ok physically? I can't imagine how upset you are hun. Did they give you any idea of when it happened? I hope they monitor future pregnancies for you so that you don't worry. I'm sure you will have your BFP again soon!
I am so shocked and so so sad for you sweetie. 
I hope you and hubby are ok, and please let me know if you want to talk about anything. 
:hugs:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Mrsbeanbump - if you PM me your email address I can email you my scan pic if you want to see? 

I couldnt get the image to go into my post, no idea why, I am not very good at this sort of thing either!

Wana - so glad you got to your scan ok! I want to see a photo! I just uploaded mine to a flickr account and posted the link, so see if you can take one on your mobile and do that! I couldnt believe how much he/she had developed since the scan we had 10 days before! 

My little sister is so excited and brought us round a baby book of Humphreys Corner last night, thats what we have decided on for the nursery, it's so lovely, you can record all the baby's information right up until it is one, I really recommend getting one!

Also ladies, I am not sure if I mentioned this but I had the swine flu jab on New Years Eve, my doctors caught me off guard when I was really ill before Christmas and I agreed without thinking about it, if you have any doubts then feel free to PM me as I really regret it. My arm is still hurting a week later, my throat is all up, I have constant ear ache and I am so bunged up.

Anyone else with a cold, have you found when you blow your nose sometimes it bleeds a bit? I think it might be all the high pressure in my head but I might post in the 1st tri forum if no one has had this, bit worried! 

Other than that, not too much to report my end, have a good day everyone xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol nb - I am with you with the nose bleeds -bloody nuisance too, as I am constantly snuffling and blowing my nose just now lol -

Gonna try uploading scan pics now, not sure how good quality they'll be as taken from scan pic with my camera at lowest definition setting to make it small enough to fit

Hi baby- CRL - 67mm, says 13w +1 d but only 13

close up of babies head


Have another one of baby's arm and hand only -i'll upload that next

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And here he /she is waving lol 


So cool xx
I am so excited about seeing my 20 week one now, it will be brilliant

xx


----------



## nb1984

Oh wow!!! Your pictures are brilliant!! They said my bowel was low and casting a shadow on the baby which is why ours are not that good, yours are so clear!!

Oh it is SO exciting isn't it!

So wana is finding out the sex, and we aren't, where does everyone else stand? xx


----------



## justmarried24

We're not finding out the sex up to now ladies.....unless it's obvious at 20 week scan!
How is everyone doing?? I feel so so so sick at the moment! I'm really struggling!! Smells and standing up suddenly make me want to throw up...I constantly gag!! It's getting on my nerves!!
xxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi all. sorry i haven't wrote for a while, i haven't been able to get on.
Hope everyone is good and all the scan pics are looking fabulous ladies!!!!
So excited for mine on tuesday!!!!!

Beadette..... so so sorry about you're news! Hope you're as ok as you can be! Sorry it took me so long to write!

xxx


----------



## nb1984

Ooh MilitaryMummy, it's amazing! You are going to love it, I was amazed at how much the LO was moving around, he/she was upside down at one point!

Once everyone has had their scans let me know your EDD as I am going to put them in my sig so we can keep up! All those that know already let me know xxx


----------



## justmarried24

NB - My due date is now 15th July 2010
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nb mine is 13th July woohoo (think I MAY have mentioned before -Its my birthday lol) That's a great idea for on your sig. xx

Militarymummy -Not long until Tuesday -its so exciting!! Our Lo was doing somersaults too lol, and sticking his/her tongue out heehee - so cool to watch!!

Justmarried -hope you are feeling better -do you think its MS or what? -maybe you have an UTI -I was awfully sick last tiem I had an UTI -and didn't have any urinary symptoms so just put up with it until my scheduled GP appointment a few weeks later, when she sent a specimen just to check and it came back positive. Maybe worth handing in a sample to see. Hope you feel better soon.

Anyone still really tired? My MS is practically gone, although gets worse when I am tired still,and I need to eat very regular to keep it at bay (I am gonna be huge by the end of all this lol) BUT... I get so tired so easily still lol - I have been off work since 23rd Dec -Combo of UTI, MS and annual leave and find I am really enjoying my lil naps of an afternoon. I am back at work next week so thought I had better stop the naps but today was impossible. Today I went out shopping for a few of hours (4 hours approx maximum) and by the time I got back I was so tired -I couldn't keep my eyes open, yawn yawn yawn -Lay down on the sofa for a bit and fell asleep, woke up an hour n a half later -oo-er!!! How the hell will I cope with 12 hour shifts and on my feet all day????

xx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, hope you and beans are all keeping well!! Am missing you all. Friday went as well as can be expected- was very emotional but me and hubby are feeling a little better today!

Looking forward to TTC again! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies! Xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Beadette - I saw your updates on fbook, I hope it all goes well and you're back with us very soon!

I have updated my sig girls, just need militarymummy and mrsbeanbump, sorry if I have forgotten anyone else!

I am feeling so much better, finally only my cold and the dreaded swine flu jab and feeling a lot better, still tired but the sickness seems to have passed, touch wood! You know I will probably spend the evening in the bathroom now!

Got our nephew who is 4 and his Mum over for dinner tonight, my sister in law, he is none too happy about not being the only child in the family anymore so we are trying to butter him up ;)

I really want to know when my next midwife appointment or scan date is so I have something to focus on! I am off on a weekend shopping trip with the girls to New York on the 19th of Feb which is when I am 20 weeks so hoping I will get my scan before I go!

Militarymummy - good luck tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette -hope you are doing okay babe - you are being so strong, stay positive. xx

nb1984 -WOW New York sounds fab -I am so jealous lol -although my spd is kicking in already ouchie!! - wouldn't be much fun with me waddling round the shops lol - I was in a lot of pain by about 5-6months with my last pregnancy and have been being careful this time but its really starting to get a grip now- and I am due back at work on Wednesday -they are not gonna be chuffed if I end up off sick again. Oh well, I'll just have to see how things go I s'pose.
Glad to hear you are feeling better too xx

Militarym -good luck for tomorrow , remember and come back and post us a pic xx

ttfn ladies xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies.... the scan was amazing and of course i ended up lying there crying like a div hehe.
I have tried to upload a pic but it isn't letting me but will keep trying!!!!
They put me back 3 days but all is still good hehe. Will be moving over to 2nd tri now me thinks hehe. xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh congrats hun! I was exactly the same, was your's a real mover? Ours never stopped!

I just uploaded my pic to my flickr account and then posted the link if that helps, what's your due date so I can add you to my sig?
xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

hey nb, my edd is 12th july so everyone pretty much in a one week span!! how cool! nb I saw your scan on fb how cool! I've got to put mine on there soon! We've got a private gender scan this month on the 26th, I can't wait to get another picture and try to find out the sex if the lo cooperates!

I've not been on a lot lately, quite tired when get home from work and going to bed real early too. 

Nb- You'll have so much fun in New York! I'm originally from Boston area and the east coast is so lovely, I'm sure you'll find loads to buy! (make sure you prebook extra luggage as luggage allowances changed recently if you didn't know) We're going back to Boston hopefully in March!

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

hey nb, my edd is 12th july so everyone pretty much in a one week span!! how cool! nb I saw your scan on fb how cool! I've got to put mine on there soon! We've got a private gender scan this month on the 26th, I can't wait to get another picture and try to find out the sex if the lo cooperates!

I've not been on a lot lately, quite tired when get home from work and going to bed real early too. 

Nb- You'll have so much fun in New York! I'm originally from Boston area and the east coast is so lovely, I'm sure you'll find loads to buy! (make sure you prebook extra luggage as luggage allowances changed recently if you didn't know) We're going back to Boston hopefully in March!

xx


----------



## nb1984

Excellent mrsbeanbump I will update my sig today and add you in! That is nearly all of us now! 

I still sometimes have moments of wanting to know the sex but I am 99% sure I don't, although that may all change when the baby is on the screen! I should find out the date of my next scan in the next few days, I hope someone is before me and can let me know if it is easy to tell!

I cannot wait for New York, I have always wanted to go to Boston, it will be some time before I do haha! I had heard luggage had changed, I will see what the limit is with Virgin, thanks hun! 

We are going to try to go away in May for our first anniversary, but my husband is self employed so with all this snow he hasn't worked in a month so that plan may have to be shelved for a while :(

We went out for dinner last night and then I got a terrible pain when I got home and into bed which I still have if I cough or bend in half to stand up or sit down, I had a look on the baby centre this morning and it seems to be something called Round Ligament Pain from the ligaments around my uterus as it is stretching, apparently it is common in the second trimester, oh the things no one tells you!!

I was in the shower this morning and realised I can really only see the tips of my toes from above now!! I do have very small feet but even still, I can't believe how much I have ballooned!! 

Hope everyone else is well, I am 14 weeks tomorrow, eek so exciting!! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hey Nb, I'm looking to fly virgin too and it is I believe £32 for the 2nd bag and first bag is free up to 23kg? or is it 32? I can never remember! I know it is 50lbs though! Hope you're feeling better now! I'm finding this growing bump more constrictive on my movements. Who knew getting out of the bathtub could become so difficult! And i'm not even that huge yet!! It is nice and roomy in these new maternity clothes though, o how I will ever go back to normal clothes I do not know!

Going shopping this weekend for some new bras! how exciting! but I've realized the underwire does hurt and I've kind of gone up a couple sizes! eek! Plus I need to get some more tops for work... if only I wore a uniform it would be so much easier!

Hope all is well, 14 weeks is exciting, officially second tri now!! x


----------



## justmarried24

Hey hey ladies!
Sorry I've not been on in a while.....very very tired at the min and work is mad due to exam season!! 
NB I am going to New York on 15th February with my mam!! So excited! I went for honeymoon on the way back from Miami and we loved it! My mam decided we needed a girly trip there!! Will be nice to go at a different time of the year, August was so hot! And Feb is expected to be cold!! Brrrr!
Anyway, I hope everyone is feeling good! I am in the main, but very tired still! Also, still very sick on an evening!! 
Mrs Beanbump - we are only 3 days apart! How exciting!! 
When is everyone starting their maternity leave?? And how long are people taking off?
xxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies, sorry for the late reply!!!!
My EDD is 18th July..... which funnily enough is also my Wedding Anniversary.... That will be one hell of a present for us won't it? hehe. Sooooooo excited. lol
As for maternity leave, i will be taking mine as late as possible hehe. so maybe a week or 2 before i'm due, and i will be taking my full entitlement... which is roughly 6 1/2 months hehe. What bout everyone else??
Nb you're so lucky going to New York i'm so jealous lol.
xxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

I am 14 weeks today, feel very excited about this mile stone! I have a mid wife appointment Monday so I have started to make my list of questions as my memory is SHOCKING, I am usually brilliant but nothing seems to stay in my head anymore!

I went on Virgin's website mrsbeanbump and it says you can have two bags up to 32kg but I am going to call them and double check when I do our on line check in, I wont need it going out but you never know what I might buy!!!

justmarried24, ooh where are you staying when you go? I cannot wait, I have been once before and went in November, it was fine apart from when you were in the wind which was bitterly cold, so I am hoping it will be much the same, or that they will have a freak warm February! 

I am going to try and stay at work until I am 34 weeks, which would be Friday 11th June, but my boss has said I can just play it by ear and if I want to go earlier of leave later then he is totally fine with it which is brilliant and I get a year from my company! There are times I hate working for a small family run business, but in instances like this when it is brill.

What about you? xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I can't wait for maternity leave!!! I'm planning to go off June 10th, so about 4 weeks before the edd. I can't risk getting myself stressed out with work and I've heard the closer you work to your edd the more likely you could suffer from high blood pressure.... and since work stresses me out most of the time, I'm going to make sure I have some 'relax' time. Then I'm taking the full year off! At least it should be nice weather during the 'relax' time! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -I am so jealous too -I want to go to New York lol xx

As for maternity leave question - I need to take all my holiday entitlement prior to mat leave to make sure I dont lose any of it so I will have 6 weeks holiday to take, plus I'll take 2 weeks paternity prior ( eldest sons entitlement runs out soon lol - need to use it up before he is 14) so I could stop 9th of May, then start officially my maternity leave on 5th July (week before EDD) and i'll be retuning March - ish, maybe even stretch it out til after Easter Hols . Would rather work right up and take annual leave after baby is here to give me longer at the other end, but I would just lose them cos we'd have entered a new financial year .And my spd is getting worse everyday -didn't get helped by me jumping on a bed to do CPR today but hey ho that goes with the territory I s'pose. -so I think I'll end up with very limited movement by the end. Oh well - baby will be 8-9 months by then -not quite the year but not too bad I s'pose.

And then going part time when I return -Oh bliss!!!! 

I have loads of holidays to take still from this year, so with nearly 2 weeks off in Feb, 2 weeks in March , 2 weeks at Easter then stopping in May WOW it should go in so quickly yay!!! 

Cant wait for baby time xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies....just a quick one as Im really tired, but got busy day tomorrow, so thought I would check in!
NB - Im staying in the Paramount on Times Square. Stayed at the Hudson last time (which was on Sex in the City when I was watchin it the other night! Hehehe!!)
I'm planning to leave about 4 weeks before, and just have a relaxing time and sort final things out. I'm taking a year off (last three months unpaid, but will be worth it!) and then I will be going back 4 days a week. My job is so child friendly I can't complain, I get all school hols off and I can leave work at 2.45pm when pupils leave unless I have a meeting (usually once per week). I can bring planning and marking home and do it when baby is alseep....all the mums at work have been giving me lots of tips for time management! Plus my mum is going to be our full time childminder, so I know I dont have to worry about rushing from work if anything does crop up!
So glad everyone is ok! 
Wanna - you have loads of time off, which will be fab leading up to bubs!! You can get all sorted and also catch up on much needed rest! 
I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and I will try to check in at some point for a catch up! Big hugs and love to all bumps!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to everyone reaching 14 weeks Yay - It really does feel like a milestone doesn't it?

How's everyones lil bumps developing. I have lost a lot of the bloat and am loving my bump. Here's todays pic at 14w +5 d.



DH and I went to Mothercare today - never bought anything (was actually hoping to buy a support belt -but they had none left ) but it was fun looking at prams and cribs, and bedding and lil tiny baby clothes. Oh I can't wait to go shopping for real lol!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Hello all!

I saw my midwife yesterday and she confirmed that all my bloodwork came back fine and she is happy with everything from my scan. Hubby came with me which was great as we got to hear the heartbeat!

She answered all my flying questions about NY and I have my scan booked for the 8th March when I will be just over 21 weeks, yay! 

I was really pleased as she weighed me and I have only gained a kilo, it feels like a lot more! So I am glad I am not piling it on like I thought I was. 

I was sick on Sunday night, I thought it had all stopped but no such luck, I am definitely not doing well with meat at the moment so I had pasta last night which was great, I am even a bit funny with chicken which is annoying.

I am hoping this stops soon so we dont have to keep having seperate dinners!

A friend of mine went to Kiddicare on the weekend, I am not sure if it is near anyone, it is is Peterborough, but she said it's brilliant, it's apparently like an Ikea but 4 floors of baby only! We might go, but its a 2 hour drive so we shall see.

Hubby is still off work due to this stupid weather so busy painting the house and finishing off jobs before he is too busy!

I hope everyone is well and not feeling too bad, just think, only a few more months of work! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well ladies -I am feeling so GOOD and its fabulous. :happydance: :happydance: Just not being nauseous ,not being sick is great. I am still tired at the end of a 12 hr shift lol -but thats to be expected I s'pose and I am doing my pelvic floor exercises religiously everyday (about 10 times a day) and being really careful with my pelvis and that seems to be helping loads too. :thumbup::thumbup:

NB -Well done only putting on a kilo -I am up to between 4 - 5 kilo's so far, OMG Couldn't believe it when I stood on the scales.:wacko:
Kiddicare sounds fab -wish we had one -Is that the same company as kiddicare.com?

How much weight has everyone else gained so far?

Just over a month til I find out if we are on team pink :pink:or team blue :blue:-getting really excited!!! Hope lil one behaves on the day and isn't too bashful lol :haha:

Hope everyone is keeping well xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Well I must admit my kilo is only in the one month between my midwife weighing me! I am usually 9 stone 9 and I was 10 stone 3 on Monday so overall I have put on 6 pounds which seems more like it!

I am ridiculously envious of you not feeling sick anymore, I am almost a vegetarian! Even chicken is not nice to me now! My pelvis is killing me, can you point me in the direction of pelvic floor exercises?

Glad to hear you are better, that is great news! Have you got your scan date? Mine is the 8th of March which seems ages away! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> My pelvis is killing me, can you point me in the direction of pelvic floor exercises?

Ow !!! -pelvic girdle pain ( pubis symphis dysfunction as it used to be called) can be so sore and debilitating so be careful and I hope some of the hints below help. I have a self referral system for physiotherapy here where I am, dont know how it works in your area but worth while getting yourself referred via midwife or Gp or phoning up yourself for advice and assessment. There are support belts which help a little too -which my physio supplied last time; i haven't got one yet this time but am waiting on my appointment.

Try this website for advice on how to do pelvic floor exercises properly

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshealth/sui/pelvicfloor_005167.htm 

I do them up to 10 times a day, always when walking up and down stairs / watching the tv, driving the car etc lol 

#Try to keep your knees together as best as you can, I know not always practical ( lol jumping on beds doing CPR etc -not so good). 
#Take stairs one at a time -I feel like a fool when I do it outside but my pelvic pain is so much less since doing so.
#Limit driving -last time round I was advised latterly not to drive at all -and i DO find it painful just now, BUT I got so depressed being isolated last time as I didn't go anywhere the last 6 or 7 weeks of my pregnancy (couldn't drive then so no choice)
#Never stand on one leg -sit down to put on trousers, socks, boots etc rather than stepping into them etc
#No ball kicking
#No hoovering (like this one lol)
#no pushing supermarket trolleys (also like this one)

Sure there are more, so see your physio but hope this helps meantime xx

p.s my next scan is 23rd Feb Yay!!! cant wait 

xx


----------



## nb1984

Thank you so much! That's fantastic! If it gets much worse I am going to get a support band, as I dont want to be wandering the streets of New York and be in agony, that's fab thank you!

It seems to come and go, and is very obvious if I cough, but it isn't unbearable at the moment which is great.

Oh you lucky thing, your scan is the day I get home from New York!

I have had to resort to tracky bottoms at work today, jeans are just too uncomfortable!! xx


----------



## nb1984

I totally forgot to add - justmarried24 I hope you are ok? xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> I totally forgot to add - justmarried24 I hope you are ok? xxxxxxxx

Yep - I hae been thinking of you too -hope you are okay.

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies.
I am feeling slightly better today. A good friend has popped by to see me and has really cheered me up! So that has made me feel better. No sickness so far today, managed to keep my breakfast down....so I think that is an improvement....
Get the results of the other tests later on today so I will let you all know what happens with these. 
Thanks again for all of your advice and support! Love you ladies!
xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> Hey ladies.
> I am feeling slightly better today. A good friend has popped by to see me and has really cheered me up! So that has made me feel better. No sickness so far today, managed to keep my breakfast down....so I think that is an improvement....
> Get the results of the other tests later on today so I will let you all know what happens with these.
> Thanks again for all of your advice and support! Love you ladies!
> xxxxxxx

Oh I am so pleased to hear you have been able to keep your breakfast down, I bet you feel so much better for it!! Did you end up having to go to hospital? Fingers crossed they find something nice and easy to resolve form your tests, good luck and keep us posted !xxx


----------



## justmarried24

No didn't have to go to hospital hun. Doc said she is worried about me, but wants to try these new tablets and get test results first....was such a relief! Hubby said he thought I was going to cry when she said it is still an option! Hopefully, these new tablets are going to help...fingers crossed. I have had a small glass of water, and it came back up! Oh dear!! But, I am still positive. 
I promise to keep you updated ladies....thanks for your concern xxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls hope u are all well! just popping in to check up on you! were still not trying offically but oddly think we actually did this month but are just not admitting it lol i think were gonna start again next month with the cbfm again no temping tho cos my sister in law had her little boy on tues, although we were overwelmed with joy for her we just felt so sad aswel that it isnt us yet! im sure i will squeeze into my dress at 6/7 months preg? hehe xxx


----------



## nb1984

GossipGirly said:


> hi girls hope u are all well! just popping in to check up on you! were still not trying offically but oddly think we actually did this month but are just not admitting it lol i think were gonna start again next month with the cbfm again no temping tho cos my sister in law had her little boy on tues, although we were overwelmed with joy for her we just felt so sad aswel that it isnt us yet! im sure i will squeeze into my dress at 6/7 months preg? hehe xxx

Hello hun! I think thats the best way, a nice relaxed attitude and just see what happens! None of you happen to have heard from charmed have you? She told us about her :bfp: and then vanished!

You will most definitely squeeze into your dress, you must make sure to let us know what happens!! Good luck hun! :dust:

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Ooh I just saw from my post that my ticker is 15 weeks today, I had actually forgotten!! How exciting! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi GossipGirly -Isn't time flying by?? -your wedding will be here before you know it.
Good Luck when you do start ttc too - baby and wedding , how exciting!!!

nb - It is great and exciting when you reach another week isn't it? lol Wow - talk about wishing your life away lol. I promised myself I wouldn't do it this pregnancy too, cos it will prob be my last (Notice how I said probably - lol -in the height of my MS i was saying never ever again lol and I am gradually getting back to probably no more lol )and i want to cherish every minute but it's not exactly working out that way, I have a countdown in my diary to my next scan date; countdown to my maternity leave, countdown to baby EDD -I just cant wait for any of it, so looking forward to holding my lil baby in my arms and being a mummy of a new born again.

Anyhow, going to visit my sis and 5 mnth old nephew now for lunch -he is all smiley now and oh so cute.

And I am working all weekend -that's a bummer -doesn'y happen too often I s'pose thats a blessing (in my old job I worked 3 out of 4 weekends but still I don't want to work all weekend lol) 

ttfn ladies, hope everyone is well and bumps are all growing beautifully. xx


----------



## nb1984

I know! Wishing the time away is terrible, I spent all last year doing that in the countdown to the wedding and now I am doing it again. I have just set up 2 wishlists on amazon and mothercare of all the baby things I would like, hubby sold his fish tank, PSP and xbox on ebay this week and made £500!! So we can use that for baby stuff, very exciting!

I think we are pretty much decided on names...we have always liked Leo for a boy, we are hoping we might hit the jackpot and get in the star sign bracket! It starts on the 23rd July and I am due on the 16th so it could happen as I am likely to be a week late!

And for a girl we like Ruby, I picked up the baby club info in Mothercare and it had some names on the front and I saw that and liked it, then I noticed on some peoples sigs on here that there was a club called July Rubies, like our bonfire babies, so I looked it up and it is the July birthstone! Told hubby it has to be a sign! I was really pleased he liked it as we hadnt been able to agree on a girls name until now!

Has anyone else got names picked out yet?

Wana I know just what you mean, I cannot wait to hold a teeny tiny baby, it is so exciting, hubby tells me to hurry up and pop s/he out everyday!! Sorry to hear you have to work all weekend, we have a DIY weekend ahead of us so not too many exciting plans in my house anyway! xx


----------



## haylie_bbz

hiya everyone just found this thread and thought id stop by.
im due my first baby on the 23rd of july :thumbup: and currently waiting for my second scan. any thoughts on whether or not i should find out the gender??


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Haylie_bbz and welcome to the thread :flower:

My 20w scan is 23rd Feb and I am definately hoping to find out the sex.
This is baby number 4 for me, and strangely enough I never wanted to find out before; felt it ruined the suprise and anticipation so I can see both sides of the coin here. :shrug:

This time I want to know, because I want to buy pink or blue for my moses basket, blankets, towels, tiny babygrows, vests everything lol. I think its because this will probably be my last pregnancy and with every other baby I have had the neutral beiges, lemons, mints and whites so this time want gender specific. Also I have seen a lovely pram I want and it comes in a variety of colours, some more suited to boy,some more suited to girl.

Also, I have had terrible MS this time and was only like this with my daughter (no sickness or nausea at all with my two boys) so keep getting the feeling that this one is pink flavoured lol - as does my DH and I need to know before the birth to prepare for another blue one, if thats what we have.( Not that I will be disappointed really, as long as LO is healthy but it would be nice to buy frilly knickers and wee tights and dresses again -my daughter is 16 this year lol -well past that stage haha)

Nb -lovely names, I love both of them. We haven't really sat down and spoke about it in length yet -waiting until we can limit it to one gender -try and make it easier lol.
I love Sienna, Willow, Evie, Gracie or Allysa for a girl or for a boy Cole, Max (although doesn't sound right with my surname), Finlay (DH vetoed it -just doen't like it), Oliver and Tyler. But we'll see lol -Last time we only came up with one girls name and one boys name we both liked and agreed on and that was it haha :haha::haha: I s'pose we only need one!!!

Middle names we have already lol - Lily (after DH's gran who passed away last July) or David (DH's name)

Have a great weekend everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi! we've got our gender scan on tuesday, I can't wait! and then we're going to go to kiddicare next weekend as its only about an hour away from us and I've heard its amazing!! we've not picked out names as hubby has been suggesting ridiculous ones and I can't be fussed to take him seriously until we know gender and then we'll just choose 1 or 2 to have for the birth and then see baby and match with name... and I've got another mw appt next week for 16 weeks! eek how did this time pass so fast!? Well I've not got anything else exciting to say! we're in for a very exciting night of movies and pizza! Tomorrow I'm supposed to be tackling my closet and getting rid of clothes that I dont want anymore as my 'closet' aka second bedroom, will soon become a nursery... anyone buy any furniture / prams yet? any ideas for anything? xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey haylie.... I am defo finding out!!! This is my 1st aswell and i am FAR to nosey not to hehe. I wouldn't be able to wait lol.! We have our gender scan on 24th feb, so hopefully will be able to find out as im going to be abit earlier but that's what they've given me hehe. So excited.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Have i uploaded them??? i think i've learnt how lol xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Militarymummy -what brilliant scan pictures- they are so clear!
And your next scan is getting closer too -its the day after mine This time next month we should hopefully know if we are having boys or girls Yay!!!!!

About the pram question - I am currently looking at the Jane slalom pro pushchair and matrix cup car seat but haven't yet taken it for a test drive so not 100% decided, but looking very favourable. It is very light, all terrain with pneumtic wheels, suspension, dual braking system, large winter hood/ summer canopy and comes in a range of lovely colours to pick from. The car seat has a complete lie flat function which I love as we have a dog and plan to take baby with us on long walks with poochy ensuring the baby is as comfortable as possible. I already have a cot and a swinging crib -the only two items of past baby stuff that I didn't give away so just need new mattresses and bedding for those. Cant wait for the next scan- then going to go mad shopping lol

Hope everyone is keeping well - I am waiting on the physio phoning me back as I am hardly able to walk today because of my SPD -and stairs are a nightmare -and the loo is up there sobsob -oh well a great excuse to have a lazy day and get in some more online baby window shopping lol 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrsbeanbump -just read you post -OMG gender scan tomorrow??? Are you going private? Wow you'll be the first here to find out babys sex!!!!!

Keep us posted - I am so excited for you xx


----------



## nb1984

Oh your scan pics are brilliant MM!!! So clear! God I am quite envious that you will all know soon what gender the baby is, I am going to have to be very strong willed to come out of there and not know!

I got some terrible news over the weekend that a friend lost her baby, and she only had a week to go :( she is doing increibly well, but it really does give you a reality check! :cry:

We went pram shopping on Sunday, just to check out the prices so I could see if I could get anything cheaper in New York and we loved the icandy apple as we can use it as a 3 or 4 wheeler for our off terrain dog walking!

I am so uncomfortable at night, I wake up every 2 hours for a wee and the black bags under my eyes are just awful as I feel so tired all the time, and then I am wide awake at 8am even on the weekends, it is driving me bonkers. I wish my midwife had said I did have a urine infection so that it wasnt just pregnancy doing this to me, I dont even drink liquid during the night so how anything is there is beyond me, is anyone else having this? Or just me going slowly insane!! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb yep me too -terrible insomnia, coupled with the need to pee often overnight, inability to get comfortable when I am in bed - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz so tired 

So sorry to hear about your friend -that is so tragic -a loss at any time is horrible but at that late stage Omg - how would you deal with that? It makes me cry just thinking about it. 

Hope your friend and family and you are okay. So sorry!!


----------



## nb1984

I know it is awful isn't it, it plays on my mind sometimes, my Mum thought I was worried for me but I said I am really not dwelling, just cant imgaine how she must be feeling. I dont know her all that well, just by association really but since being pregnant she has chatted to me a bit on facebook.

I am glad I am not the only one not sleeping! Do you get out of breath really easily too? I find if I am standing up and down too quickly cleaning or something I get so breathless and need to sit down, I am like an old woman hahaha! :haha:

I can't believe I am 16 weeks this week, we are all 4 months, how exciting! Only 5 to go! It won't be long until we are saying we are half cooked! 
Nat xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!
Im not doing too well. Had to be put on a drip on Thursday night! Two bags of fluid and I felt much better on Friday. Had a bad weekend though, not kept much down. Feeling very drained today! Rang midwife and waiting for her to ring me back. It seems that liquids are the major problem....they just make anything in my tummy come back up!

NB - I am so sorry to hear about your friend, that must be so awful. Honestly doesnt even bear thinking about. I am so worried about things going wrong, and having a hard time at the moment worrying that me not keeping things down will affect the baby! Being pregnant is a wonderful, but incredibly scary thing!!!

You guys seem really clued up on buggies and equipment! I have no idea! We have been looking, but just casually so not took that much notice of exact details! We're going to get all the big thinks after the 20 week scan! 
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Justmarried - so sorry you are having such a horrible time - makes you feel kinda sad doesn't it when you re s'posed to be feeling blooming and happy and excited and you just feel sick n miserable. Hope it passes for you soon. My nausea and vomitting seems to have passed over the past few weeks but I still remember how horrid it felt. Hope your mw gets back to you soon. xx

nb -yep breathless, and as of yesterday headachey and dizzy too - oh the joys of pregnancy lol - wondering if I am becoming slightly anaemic, I have my 16w mw appt on wednesday so I am going to mention it then. Between waddling like a duck (yep I waddle already -due to the PSD) and puffing and panting on exertion I feel about 6-7months gone already -so glad I have a rather large bump for dates - so ppl outside dont realise I am such a wreck at only 4 months lol. Loving it really haha

Well physio have not gotten back to me again -second attempt too!!! AAArrghgh - I am so frustrated - they are based in the hospital where I used to work and I couldv'e just popped in anytime whilst working there but I have since moved hospitals and my new hospital doesn't have obstetrics. Think i'll pop in tomorrow and see if I can speak to anyone cos phoning doesn't seem to be working and the physios only work in the self referral clinic for 3 hours in the mornings.

xx


----------



## nb1984

haha I promise I have no idea what I am talking about really, our friends showed us theirs and it fit in the boot so it was a winner! I was feeling totally overwhelmed by the choice, and what swung it was that my sister still has the maxi cosi car seat that works with it, and the iso fix base so saves us £220!!

I thought I would want everything new for the baby but I am loving hand me downs!!

Justmarried I am so sorry you are still suffering, I am sure the nurses have already reassured you but my sister threw up constantly until 7 months and her LO is now 18 months and such a chunky little man so I am sure the baby is growing absolutely fine! But I agree, I have never been so scared and excited at the same time!! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

thought i'd pop in and see how you are all getting on! Hope you are all well and your bumps are growing nicely! Lots of love x x x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wow the thread is busy today! I got today off work as holiday so I could have a lazy 4 day week! 

Wanna- those choices look great, just googled them! my mind is so boggled at the minute I dont know if I'll ever be able to decide! We're going to kiddiecare on saturday though to have a browse... and yup got gender scan tomorrow! There was a special at the private studio in town, £40 this month for a gender scan so I just made the window to get the special deal! we're so excited to find out! Good luck with trying to track down the physio and getting yourself some pain relief!

nb, sorry about your friend, it always brings you back to reality a bit. how awful to get so far along... sorry to hear your not sleeping well either, I'm still getting up in the night for the loo but gradually its getting better and now I can make it until about 5am before waking. I did get the dreamgenii pillow which I just love, they had it at tkmaxx, and tkmaxx online for I think £30 and I'm very happy with it, perhaps this would help give you some support?

justmarried - sorry your not feeling well at the minute! I hope you get some fluid stability soon! stay positive, at least you'll be on first name basis with all the hospital staff...

MM- your pics are well clear! did you scan them onto your computer? we could only manage to take a picture of ours.

I've just had an old friend pop over with her 2 month old son, she brought me loads of preggo books and is going to bring round their moses basket at the weekend! yay to my first hand me downs! If only I could find some more for the cot, wardrobe, dressing table, car seat, pram, etc.... :)

Well I think I'm going to go make some cookies now! yum yum xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Beadette! hope your well! feeling okay? I see your TTC, are you actively trying again now or have you been advised to wait at all? I wish you loads and loads of sticky fairy dust and let me know how your getting on... my bumps not growing that nicely as I've just been told I look the same from my old friend, which obviously means I'm just a bit chunkier now... xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Beadette - fab to hear from you! How are you getting on? I hope you are able to get back on that baby dancing wagon nice and quickly? You must keep us posted on your countdown to the 2ww!!

mrsbeanbump I just got the pillow, praying it helps! I am useless at sleeping on my left but thought I had better train myself! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
I'm off back to docs at 5.50 and have to once again take an overnight bag incase I get to hospital....hubby is really worried. I just feel like I am taking up so much of his time atm,....either being sick or crying or having to go to docs. He is like my babysitter as I cant drive or anything at the moment due to being so exhausted. I am a mess ladies....honestly dont know what I can do. I feel like a differnt person.
I am just so sad xxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I'm off back to docs at 5.50 and have to once again take an overnight bag incase I get to hospital....hubby is really worried. I just feel like I am taking up so much of his time atm,....either being sick or crying or having to go to docs. He is like my babysitter as I cant drive or anything at the moment due to being so exhausted. I am a mess ladies....honestly dont know what I can do. I feel like a differnt person.
> I am just so sad xxx

Oh hun I totally feel for you, I keep saying to hubby I am sorry for being miserable in the evening but with not sleeping very well after a day at work I am shattered, so I cant even begin to imagine what an emotional wreck you must feel, just remember that you are making a little one for both of you to enjoy and he loves you so he wont care, he just wants you to be ok! It is a lot for your body to get used too, lets hope its true when they say this week is when it all gets better! I am still waiting on my super glossy hair...

I really hope it isnt a hospital trip for you, will keep everything crossed xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Thanks hun. I am hoping I feel bette soon and that ive just had a bad few weeks. Ive tried to keep busy today, doing year 8 reports online and it has been a distraction, but also made me just want to be back to work and normal....that upsets me as much as being ill! 
I promise to let you guys know what doc says xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Justmarried -hope everything went okay yesterday at the docs xx

Mrsbeanbump - Are you just going window shopping? or are you going to buy? so exciting -we are waiting until my anomaly scan (also hopefully find out gender then too) at 20weeks and then i'll start some serious shopping lol. If they have a Jane slalom pro pushchair in kiddicare -let me know what you think of it (in the flesh, so to speak lol).

Wow what a great price for your gender scan -only £40 -If our anomaly scan doesn't confirm our LO's sex then we are going to have a gender scan (but DH will freak out when he realises it will be nearly £200; think he probably imagines it will be nearer £40 lol) I think he may be changing his mind about finding out a bit too -he mentioned the other day about maybe us not finding out - I said NO I want to know!!! lol I want to buy blue or pink!!! 

Wel the phsio service eventuallly phoned me back today but only took more details and told me that they'd pass them ontothe appropriate physiotherapist and they'll contact me for an appointment. So I continue to waddle about lol.

xxx p.s reached 16 weeks today yay!!! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

off to the scan... yippeee

wanna - we'll just be window shopping this weekend, its only an hour away and we figured we would do this as opposed to trekking to the baby show (paying hotel/travel/etc) Will look for the Jane slalom!

Its worth looking around privately for a cheaper gender scan, ours is in lincs and normal price is £80 or £50 on thursdays... but £40 in Jan! 

will let you know when I get back team pink or blue! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrsbeanbump said:


> off to the scan... yippeee
> 
> 
> will let you know when I get back team pink or blue! xx


Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So exciting - keep us posted xx


----------



## haylie_bbz

i think alot of people are twisting my leg to find out what im having but i duno whether can hold myself back from finding out the gender i just wanna hold my lil bundle of love already and be a proper lil family :happydance: im just really impatient when it comes to waiting :hissy:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well... I'm on team *BLUE!!* The sonographer was well convinced and he gave us 4 photos of his willy to prove it! I know we got a good deal on the scan but it was worth every penny! they had like a 32' tele on the wall to watch comfortably and he played the heartbeat out loud for us as well... which is when I had the inclination it was a boy as it was 143 and I've heard that 140-150 range is more a boy whereas 170ish is more girl range... I would recommend this to anyone! I think I'm addicted to this scanning place and will be going back in due course for a nice 3d/4d scan! And our lo has HUGE legs too!!

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Congrats mrsbeanbump! That place sounds amazing! Whats the company called? I might see if there is one around in Surrey.

I have two nephews and I would love a boy too, eek how exciting for you! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Mrsbeanbump on joining team :blue:.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you, I can't wait to find out.

Either way is great -a wee girl would be nice after all this time but a wee boy would be fab too -i have one nephew age 5 months and 1 nephew aged 2 and 1 neice aged 1 so either way he/she will have good company lol 

I have been pricing up gender scans and have found babybond which only charges £80 -must have been a 3d/4d scan that I was thinking about when I said £200 lol - thank goodness for that , cos if my anomaly scan doesn't confirm pink or blue then we are definately going for it.

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
Well I ended up on a drip at the maternity unit yesterday!! Feeling much better today and managed to keep some breakfast down. Midwifes at the mat unit are lovely and really made me feel at ease. Was nice chatting to other pregnant ladies. Also, the bit I was in is where they assess people who think they are in labour....so that was exciting! 
So all in all, I was glad I took docs advice and went in. Fluids are such a godsend. I now have no ketones in urine, which is good! When I went in I had 3!! 
Yay - Mrs Beanbump! Congrats on your boy!!! Woohoo!! 
Speak soon ladies xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Justmarried - glad that things are feeling a bit better today - hope you can continue to keep food and fluids down. xx

on a more positive note - you'll be building up a lovely relationship with the midwifes - i have met 3 different ones so far, and expect to meet a fourth different one today too lol. 

xx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried - thats fab news! I am so glad you are starting to feel better and great your ketones are gone, brilliant!

I mentioned to hubby again about finding out the sec and he said no, he def doesnt want to know! There was a picture in my week by week book about a 3D scan and I said what did he think of them and he said he wouldnt want one in case we saw something we didnt want to see! So I need to find someone that has had one and knows if you find out or not!!

I took my nephews swimming yesterday and my pelvis pain is so much worse, I was so uncomfortable last night! So I must have overdone it, quite glad to be back at work and just sitting in a chair today!

Can't believe I am 16 weeks tomorrow, another milestone, yay! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Ah NB sorry to hear about your pelvis....poor thing!
I am 16 weeks today....feels great to see the numbers change! At the midwife on Thurs....and I went an ordered a doppler last night!! I swore I wouldnt but due to being anxious about being poorly etc, hubby and I decided to just get one. We've promised each other not to get stressed if we cant hear anything.....but doc found HB really easily the other day, so Im just gonna give it a try!
Just kept some frosties down so I am feeling very proud!! Silly how the small things can make you smile! Hehe! 
When do you go to New York NB? I go 2 weeks on Monday....getting VERY excited! Just hoping sickness stays at bay while I am there!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> Ah NB sorry to hear about your pelvis....poor thing!
> I am 16 weeks today....feels great to see the numbers change! At the midwife on Thurs....and I went an ordered a doppler last night!! I swore I wouldnt but due to being anxious about being poorly etc, hubby and I decided to just get one. We've promised each other not to get stressed if we cant hear anything.....but doc found HB really easily the other day, so Im just gonna give it a try!
> Just kept some frosties down so I am feeling very proud!! Silly how the small things can make you smile! Hehe!
> When do you go to New York NB? I go 2 weeks on Monday....getting VERY excited! Just hoping sickness stays at bay while I am there!!
> xxxxxxx

I am so tempted to get a doppler too! You'll have to let me know which one you get and if it is any good! 

Great news on the frosties, I'll keep everything crossed it carries on this way! I go to NY 3 weeks tomorrow, so excited!!!

I cannot wait to buy some baby clothes, I havent bought anything yet so I am really excited!!


----------



## justmarried24

Well Ive ordered the Angel Sounds one, from Amazon....came to £29 in total including delivery and 2 bottles of gel....Ive just had an email to say theyve been dispatched so they may arrive as early as tomorrow....so I will definitely let you know what I think!
Just kept some pancakes down too....feels soooo good to be earing again!!!
Ooooh I know NY will be fab for clothes....Bloomingdales, Macy's, Fifth Ave!!! Woohoo! As Im going with my mam, hubby and I are going to buy a few little things next weekend, just so we've bought the FIRST things together....sounds silly doesnt it....but its such a lovely experience to share together! Then my mam and I will buy some more stuff in NY!! 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

That's a really good idea, I might suggest that to hubby in case he feels left out! 

I cannot wait for holiday, I can't believe I will be almost 20 weeks when I get home, half way there woo hoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have started to make a wishlist on amazon so that we know how much money we need to spend, there is such amazing things on there, and so much I would never have thought of either!

Is anyone else suffering from insomnia a bit? xx


----------



## justmarried24

nb1984 said:


> That's a really good idea, I might suggest that to hubby in case he feels left out!
> 
> I cannot wait for holiday, I can't believe I will be almost 20 weeks when I get home, half way there woo hoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have started to make a wishlist on amazon so that we know how much money we need to spend, there is such amazing things on there, and so much I would never have thought of either!
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from insomnia a bit? xx

Me me me!! I really struggled to get to sleep last night, and kept waking up!! I think it's because Im off work at the mo too, so my brain is still active at night....usually Im shattered so Im hoping it will pass when Im back to work next week. 
Ooooh I might have a look at making a wishlist! We have got about £1500 saved so far for baby stuff, and our parents are buying big things like cot, layette, pushchair etc....so I think we have enough! But once I start looking goodness knows!!
I have 20 week scan 5 days after I get back....so exciting! 
Have you felt any proper movements yet hun?
xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Me me me!! I really struggled to get to sleep last night, and kept waking up!! I think it's because Im off work at the mo too, so my brain is still active at night....usually Im shattered so Im hoping it will pass when Im back to work next week. 
Ooooh I might have a look at making a wishlist! We have got about £1500 saved so far for baby stuff, and our parents are buying big things like cot, layette, pushchair etc....so I think we have enough! But once I start looking goodness knows!!
I have 20 week scan 5 days after I get back....so exciting! 
Have you felt any proper movements yet hun?
xxxx[/QUOTE]

It is so annoying isnt it! I wake up feeling like oh my god if I dont wee now I am going to burst and then there is nothing there! :growlmad: It is SO annoying! You are right, I went swimming with my nephews yesterday and slept far better last night as I was so tired so hopefully once back to work you will sleep better. I love making the wishlist, and I love amazon as it has so many reviews!

We are inheriting the cot and moses basket and changing unit from my sister and my parents are buying us a pram which is fab! We have been selling anything we can get our hands on, on ebay at the moment! So have made about £600 for the baby fund which is excellent. I am sure it wont be enough but it is a start!

Oh wow, so soon! That's so exciting, I cannot wait to see the photos and how much the baby has developed. My scan is actually closer to me being 22 weeks as they couldnt fit me in being away :( I thought I felt something the other night, it was like bubbles in my tummy, I felt it cos I happened to have my hand on my tummy cos it felt like I had cramps and then I got hubby to feel and he did too! Have you felt anything? xxx


----------



## justmarried24

I'll be exactly 20 weeks on scan day hun....I know you have to wait a wee bit longer, but baby will be more developed, so could be a good thing as youll get to see more detail! 
I keep thinking I need to toilet too, and it is literally a DRIP when I get there! But I feel soooo desperate!! Haha!! 
I think I've felt a few little bubbles, but just not sure. Nothing definite yet! Cant wait til I can feel big kicks! Hahaha! It is just so exciting! 
Ive just been naughty and ordered 2 pairs of maternity jeans from topshop! Hahaha...hubby hates when Im off as seem to spend a fortune online! 
Thats great about ebay....we should probably do that too, were having kitchen done at the moment and house is upside down so once we get sorted we will probs have some stuff to sell!
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies - So exciting about NY -and such a coincidence that you are both going too lol

nb - I am so jealous of your bubbles lol - I felt what I thought were flutterings a few days ago but nothing since and I am so desperate to feel him or her in there haha
Hope your perlvis id feeling better today, you really should get yourself a physio referral -it can take a while to come through so best to get advice early on. 

I am STILL waiting on my physio getting back to me lol 

I was working last night and by about 5am I was really struggling to move (feels like I have been kicking in the groin and the pain radiates up to both hips. Ouch!!!)- not good in my work, I am a nurse and really need to be light on my toes sometimes - DH says I shouldn't be going in tonight but I feel so bad about having more pregnancy related illness so early on, I have had 3 weeks off with extreme sickness already.

What is the point working in the hopsital but when I need help i cant get a physio to phone me back -no perks in the NHS I tell ya lol .

Spoke to the mw about the headaches etc - she said 'remember you ARE growing a baby' wtf?? Okay could've worked that out myself lol -but Bloods and BP were both great at least lol -she wrote in my notes -advised to eat and drink regularly, and advised me to eat sugary snacks s she thinks my blood sugar is dropping haha -I have put on 6kg already, into size 12 maternity clothing (from a size 8) and eat all the time (cos if I dont the nausea gets me again) Oh well, bring it on - chocalate and candy yum yum yum!!!

Justmaried -congrats on the 16 week milestone -yay!!! And so glad you are sounding a bit better and keeping some food down. Hope it continues now. 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## justmarried24

Oh wanna -maybe you should take some more time off, work will understand, and like midwife says.....you are growing a baby! Hehe! 
Did you have your 16 week midwife appt today? I have mine next Thurs....so excited!! Hubby cant make it as he is working quite a distance away so I think I might take my mam or just go it alone...Ill be ok going alone wont I? 
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> Did you have your 16 week midwife appt today? I have mine next Thurs....so excited!! Hubby cant make it as he is working quite a distance away so I think I might take my mam or just go it alone...Ill be ok going alone wont I?
> xxxx

Yep - well it was yesterday, but I went alone- not much happened to be honest, she checked my bp, urine and told me to eat sugary snacks lol. 
Wouldn't listen in to baby's hb as she said it was too early, and she said no pointing feeling tummy yet either. In and out in less than 5 mins.

I would have been disappointed that DH had missed the hb anyway but really wanted to hear it - confirm there is still something happening in there iykwim?? lol :haha:


----------



## justmarried24

Yeah I suppose hun, we got to hear heartbeat on Monday with me being poorly and it was marvellous! Hubby was so thrilled!!! 
I've gone and ordered a doppler even though I said I wouldnt! It should arrive tomorrow! Hoping I can find HB!! 
Ive booked 2 hours off work as I thought it was going to be another longish appt! Haha! Dont think Ill need that long if my midwife is like yours - in and out!
xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Wana that sucks she didnt find the heartbeat for you, my mw did that at my appointment when I was 14 weeks! And she found it right away!

i am hoping once I have paid all our bills this month that I might have enough to go and see an acupuncture person, I have been before and I love it and they are meant to be great for pelvis pain and anything else pregnancy related, but I might have to wait until after NY!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> Wana that sucks she didnt find the heartbeat for you, my mw did that at my appointment when I was 14 weeks! And she found it right away!

I think she couldn't be bothered actually -like I said in and out in less than 5 mins. maybe cos its baby number 4 they think it's pointless, dont know... but it's just as exciting and nerve wracking fourth time as it was first time lol. The worries and anxieties are always there (maybe even worse in some cases cos I am older now) but hey ho -there's always my 20 week scan to look forward to in just over 3 weeks. :happydance:

Well I have just been to the physio and now have a lovely support belt which is really great -the pain is still there but I just feel more, well more supported lol :wacko:
Also have a not so great pair of crutches and have been told to rest for two weeks -my work are really gonna love me aren't they?? Was s'posed to be in tonight too. In saying that, I was actually in tears when I arrived home this morning after my night shift, could barely get out of the car and went to bed with tears rolling down my face cos I was so sore - so probably for the best. DH was like -phone them now and tell them you are not going in - I was all sob sob:cry:, I cant take any more time off work bawl bawl bawl :cry::cry:-tirednss, pain and pregnancy NOT a good combo :winkwink:

So back to the docs for me on Monday to get advice on analgesia (which I have been avoiding like the plague) and a sickline for two weeks. Then back to the physio next Friday for some manual manipulation (ouch) - she couldn't do it today as everything was too unstable and painful.

Justmarried - hope you are still feeling better and managhing to keep food down okay.
nb -if your pelvis is sore get advice now lol -dont wait like I did, until you are in tears and can hardly walk lol :blush: And congrats on reaching 16 weeks Yay!!! 
MM and Mrsbeanbump -hope you are both well too.. and Haylie too

xx:hugs:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

HI AGAIN!!

I went to Brayford Studio but I think it is in Lincoln and Spilsby.. I was ill all day yesterday which was about the first day I've really suffered and had to leave work early. Feeling so much better now. I had my 16w appointment on Thursay and mine was about 10 minutes max... the midwife actually forgot to hit the 'enter' button to book my appointment so I showed up and I wasn't on the appointment list..grrr... I really do not like my midwife... she's really horrible and not friendly at all, I dont see her again until APRIL! Then I asked if she knew of any local classes for yoga or something and she told me to google it, and I was like, I have and there is nothing so I thought you might know.... and then she said, if it is not NHS I do not know about anything going on privately.. I'm like wtf... So I think I'm going to start trekking up to the hospital to have my appointments as I have not had the best care as of yet... except for the really nice private scan, if only I could afford private midwifery. But I have a good friend that is a midwife so I might go have a moan with her and see if she can help me. :(

Glad to hear everyone is feeling a bit better now, wanna getting your physio and nb with your pelvis! I'm not really showing that much yet so I guess I dont have these pleasures yet. I'm so eager to feel the baby move! it hasn't happened yet, or not that I know of! 

Off to Kiddicare tomorrow! woop woop... will let you guys know if its worth the longer car journeys! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay -sure I just felt bubba moving -felt great -first time I wasn't sure and then felt it again and again and again. Such a wonderful feeling :cloud9::cloud9:

Just needed to share xx :hugs:xx


----------



## justmarried24

Yey!! Bet it's amazing!!!!!
I keep thinking I feel something, but then Im just not sure! Gonna keep an eye on it!! xxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I want to feel baby moving too!! 

So did I mention our boiler was condemned on Thursday and we are living off these electric heaters and the immersion water heater.... this is not fun! Dont think we'll get a new boiler til end of next week and there is snow on the ground!!

I'm still going off to venture to Kiddicare, and there is this place in Grantham too I found on the web called Precious Little Ones so we might stop there to see what the fuss with the icandy is all about... dont know how expensive that is though! just browsing! x


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi all, sorry i haven't been on in a lil while i had a friend over for a few days and didn't want to be rude and have a laptop between us when we haven't seen each other since june!!!! lol.
Sounds like everyone is getting on great....
Im all good, tiredness is my only bad thing!!! Grrrrr hehe.
I'm 16 weeks 2moz.... can't wait and i worked out that my gender scan is pretty early on! It's on the 24th of feb so not long to go now!
Really can't wait to find out what team we are buying for!!!! hehe.
I bet you guys can't wait to go to NY... dead jealous! hehe.
Hope you are all good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

mrsbeanbump said:


> I want to feel baby moving too!!
> 
> So did I mention our boiler was condemned on Thursday and we are living off these electric heaters and the immersion water heater.... this is not fun! Dont think we'll get a new boiler til end of next week and there is snow on the ground!!
> 
> I'm still going off to venture to Kiddicare, and there is this place in Grantham too I found on the web called Precious Little Ones so we might stop there to see what the fuss with the icandy is all about... dont know how expensive that is though! just browsing! x

Have a fab time tomorrow! I need to double check but I think the icandy is £379, we checked Bentalls and John lewis and it was the same in both!

sorry to hear about your boiler, we have been having the same troubles with our electrics! But we went to view a house today and we might make an offer on Monday, very exciting!!


----------



## nb1984

And I totally forgot to say wana that is so exciting!! I really want to feel something!!

Justmarried - how is your doppler? xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!!
Hope you are all having a good weekend! I have! But Im tired now!! 
Got my doppler yesterday! It is the best thing ever!! Listened to baby's heartbeating away for ages yday and then again today! It's wonderful!
Anyway....hope people are ok! I still have obsession for prawns and salad....so much so that I had another one for tea last night and I have bought enough for my lunches this week! Hehe!!
xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hello girls just popping by af due today for me, feel like she is coming all normal signs, rage, the want for chocolate! boobs havnt been as sore the cycle but no real change is cm or anything...oh well gonna use my moniter nxt cycle! how is everyone...how exciting about babies moving and gender scans.. its flying!! nb your ticker says military mum is due 18/01/10?? surely she cant have had baba already lol ;) take care xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Gossipgirly - nice to hear from you. Hope that witch stays away xx

MM -poor you - no heating in this extreme cold weather, Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
How did your baby shopping trip go? - see anything you like?

Justmarried -I am so tempted to buy a doppler -but I would panic if I couldn't find the heart beat so I am a bit scared lol -we haven't heard the heart beat at all yet!!! Defiante movements being felt though, every day since Friday night - yay!!! Have you had any more wee flutters yet?

nb -how exciting, a new house. Are you renting at the mo' or need to sell your property also. We really need more rooms,we only have 3 bedrooms lol but love where we are, have great neighbours, kids have good friends close to school etc so we have decided to revamp what we have got and make another bedroom downstairs.

Hope every one is well today. I am still pottering about with my crutches, but the pain is so much less - bliss!!

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello all!

Sorry for being quiet on the weekend, we were mega busy doing DIY around the house!

Mrsbeanbump - how was kiddicare? Is your heating back on?

I have changed my siggy, sorry! I must have been in work mode and entered the wrong date as I am still trying to get used to writing 2010 and not 2009!

I went to Mothercare with my Mum yesterday to get some sexy flight socks! And they had some lovely bits in the sale but I restrained myself until New York.

I have seen some gorgeous unisex clothing in my bloomin marvellous catalogue though! I bought some pyjamas from there the other week and although £25 they are lovely, and will be perfect for breastfeeding.

We loved the house we went to see on Saturday, we are having our house valued tonight to see what sort of offer we can make. We own ours, we have been there 2.5 years and have really done it up so hoping for a decent profit so that we can move to a 3 bed house. Ours is a 2 bed end of terrace with a lovely big garden so we will have to sacrifice our garden! But the house we like has the potential to be extended so hopefully long term we could make it 4 bedrooms by either going out the side or into the loft, all dreams!!

Hubbys work seems to be back on which is great, I was worrying about my New York savings being seriously eaten into this month but luckily he has picked up three jobs so we should be good to go! He has sold off his xbox and a few other things on ebay and put £500 into the baby fund which is fab! So we will have some good spending to do in a few months time.

So has anyone bought anything yet?! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> So has anyone bought anything yet?! xxx

Not much, as waiting on my 20weeek (hopefully gender) scan.
But I have bought a pack of first size white vests, 
a cream knitted blanket, 
a cream coloured bath towel / hooded robe (because it had a giraffe on it, and I love giraffes lol :haha:)
Johnstone's baby layette box (from ASDA baby event)
first size nappies
and a microwave sterilizer unit - with two starter bottles -actualy plan to breast feed but my daughter was a July baby and it was a hot summer so she enjoyed bottles of cooled boiled water to drink.

I have still my cot and swinging crib from before and my sister is giving me her moses basket (if baby is a boy -dont see the point in buying a blue one when hers is immaculate and they aren't used for very long anyways; but I will need a new one if baby is a girl lol)

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I've bought a few things, newborn boxes at asda event (got quite a few as were a bargain!) some sleep suits and a couple onesies, but thats it!

Went to Kiddicare and it was... not as I had imagined... dont' think I'd go back, it wasn't as big as I imagined, probably as big as asda but on three floors (and one small elevator for prams and trolleys!) I went on sat so it was packed! If anything we're a bit overwhelmed... but we came away from it wanting to go to the baby show in feb in london as think it would be really nice to get demos from vendors as we got a really nice demo from concord pram system... hubby quite keen on it, but only think its cause he would get a 'papabag'..... so all in all, might go again, but if you know what you want its worth buying online and if you dont know what you want then it might be too overwhelming if you dont go during the week and get they're VIB service...

nb -Our boiler was fixed today after 5 days of freezing cold! Its starting to warm up again! we are renting at the minute (we had an offer accepted on a house in Nov but the sellers backed out) so it was good we didn't have to pay for anything!

On a more frightening note, I had my 16w midwife appointment last week, can't remember If I mentioned it. But I had bloods taken for the down syndrom test and the midwife from hospital called today to say I'm high risk and she wanted to offer the amnio test. It is scheduled for thursday, (they wanted to do tomorrow but had to change appt last minute). I'm really really nervous and don't really want to go to work tomorrow... really stressed at minute, just really really hoping everything comes back okay from the test. Midwife said it was my AFP that put the results into a higher risk... Well dont know what else to say just cross all your fingers and toes for me... 

xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I've bought a few things, newborn boxes at asda event (got quite a few as were a bargain!) some sleep suits and a couple onesies, but thats it!

Went to Kiddicare and it was... not as I had imagined... dont' think I'd go back, it wasn't as big as I imagined, probably as big as asda but on three floors (and one small elevator for prams and trolleys!) I went on sat so it was packed! If anything we're a bit overwhelmed... but we came away from it wanting to go to the baby show in feb in london as think it would be really nice to get demos from vendors as we got a really nice demo from concord pram system... hubby quite keen on it, but only think its cause he would get a 'papabag'..... so all in all, might go again, but if you know what you want its worth buying online and if you dont know what you want then it might be too overwhelming if you dont go during the week and get they're VIB service...

nb -Our boiler was fixed today after 5 days of freezing cold! Its starting to warm up again! we are renting at the minute (we had an offer accepted on a house in Nov but the sellers backed out) so it was good we didn't have to pay for anything!

On a more frightening note, I had my 16w midwife appointment last week, can't remember If I mentioned it. But I had bloods taken for the down syndrom test and the midwife from hospital called today to say I'm high risk and she wanted to offer the amnio test. It is scheduled for thursday, (they wanted to do tomorrow but had to change appt last minute). I'm really really nervous and don't really want to go to work tomorrow... really stressed at minute, just really really hoping everything comes back okay from the test. Midwife said it was my AFP that put the results into a higher risk... Well dont know what else to say just cross all your fingers and toes for me... 

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi mrsbeanbump.

How are you today -you must be worried out of your mind. :hugs:

With my second baby I had high risk for Down's due to triple test results also; and had amnio as a result. I was only 24 years old at the time and my risk factor was 1 :30 and I was petrified tbh.

The procedure wasn't nice, a bit uncomfortable with a bit of pushing; but not painful and I felt fine afterwards once the local anaesthetic wore off (with a couple of days rest too)

My results came back fine though and I went on to have my first son, perfectly healthy. 
My friend has had two high risk scares and two amnios and her boys are both fine too. 
Hoping everything goes well for you tomorrow and that you get good news. :hugs::hugs: Try not worry too much (easier said than done I know)

xx


----------



## nb1984

Oh mrsbeanbump I am so sorry to hear you are having to wait around, I will keep everything crossed for you, I am sure you will but make sure to update us.

I am sure they just have to be very over cautious with these things to protect themselves, so try and keep that as a reassurance and follow my golden rule that someone in the 1st tri forum told me, which is do not google!!

I finally slept for a solid 5 hours last night with no getting up to wee so I feel like a new woman today!!! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wana - yup still scared... went to work today, think it helped keep me busy as i'd just be at home with box of tissues otherwise! I've told work i'm off sick tomorrow and friday so will get some of that feet up resting. They said my odds are 1:30 too and I'm 27. Thanks for sharing that it happened to you and at 24 when odds should be more 1:1500! its craziness all these 'odds'. 

nb thanks for the crossing! glad you got five hours! I've started waking up without the urge to wee!! know how you feel there! 

I also talked to the head midwife today and said I wasn't getting on with my current midwife so they're going to switch me to a different one... woop woop.. only bad thing is I told her my reasons and it all has to go on a complaint form... whoops! I hope the mw doesn't hate me but o well. The head mw was really nice about it so I'm glad I dont have to see the other mw again.... but feel a bit guilty too it had to be written down.

Keep you posted! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies

Mrsbeanbump - hope you're ok....try not to worry. Do you get the results on same day as amnio? Fingers and toes crossed that all is ok sweetie!

I am good, eating normally! Only been sick a few times! Got my 16 week mw appt tomorrow! Not sure what will happen at it, but looking forward to seeing mw again! 
I am terribly constipated at the mo so going to mention it to mw and see if she has anything to help!
Well, I am really tired today...being back to work is killing me! Haha!

Hope everyone is well! 
Big hugs xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies 
Mrsbeanbump - good luck for today, it wil lbe a tense few days waiting on results but I am sure everything will be fine and then you'll hae so much relief knowing your lil man is perfect xx

Justmarried -glad to hear you are feeling better, shame about the constipation though -Are you making sure you drink plenty of water? Hope your mw appt goes well today.

nb -woohoo on 5 hours sleep lol -isn't itamazing how little sleep we can celebrate as an achievement after weeks of really broken sleep lol. Hope it continues now.

Hi MM -haven't heard from you in a few days -but then again; other ppl are still working hard and having a life at the moment lol -I am midway through my first week out of 3 off work and getting bored already lol - And we had loads of snow yesterday and last night so I wont be venturing out today. 

Hope everyone is well and bumps growing great - my lil bubba is doing somersaults just now as I write this -it is so cool to feel xx


----------



## nb1984

Mrsbeanbump - I think that is really good that they are taking your complaint seriously, I know it sucks that you have to do something official but hopefully it will make that lady appreciate her job! My SIL would love to be a midwife but it is virtually impossible to get accpeted on the course even though she has been at uni for 3 years studying nursing so she should be grateful really!! I keep hearing that people have a bad time at scans and things and it makes me feel bad as these people might do this everyday but we dont!!!

Wana - Hope you are feeling a bit better and not having to use your crutches still?

Justmarried - so glad you are feeling better and back at work!! Thats great news!

Still got everything crossed for everyone that needs it! Can't believe I am 17 weeks tomorrow, this week has flown by again, only 2 weeks until New York, woo hoo! xxx


----------



## nb1984

Wana I am so jealous! Apart from that vague flutter which could have been nothing I havent felt a thing!! I really want too!

I get the odd twinge, but more so cos I have bent in half or something, I guess I have no idea what it is meant to feel like!! Hopefully in my 17th week the LO will like to make an appearance! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girlies!!
Well, midwife appt went well! I love my midwife....she is really lovely! Got all blood results back - all good. Listened to hb! Found it straight away so that was good! Sounded like a little gallop! Hehe! I have been a bit (ahem) itchy down below so she did swabs for thrush just in case. Get results in a few days. Ive been on antibitotics so she says it is most likely thrush as I am a bit swollen down below too!
I've not felt any proper movements yet Wanna - so jealous!! Hopefully they will happen soon! How you feeling? I know its boring being off work, but its for the best! I hated it when I was off, now Im shattered and so excited for the weekend!!!
NB - One week on Monday til I go to New York! So excited! 
Mrsbeanbump - hope all is ok. :hugs:
Is anyone doing anything for Valentines day? I have secretly booked a room at the country hall we got married at for next Friday! We had planned on going for one year anniversary, but since we will have little bean then, thought it would be nice to go for V day instead! It is also my best friends Valentines themed engagement party on the Sat night, so a nice loved up weekend!!
Well, Im off to see what I can have for tea.....
:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, yes I officially got back on the baby dancing wagon only 2 days after op!! Partly because I was in some weird 'i must be pregnant again immediately' type trance and partly because my sex drive came back with a vengence!!

I've started a TTC journal (link below) I'd love it if you'd pop in and see me there.

At the moment we are taking the relaxed approach to ttc like last time. If I'm still not pg in a few months I may start becoming more obsessive! Lol! Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Justmarried - Iam so jealous lol - both about your lovely mw and also hearing baby's heartbeat . I want to hear my lo's heartbeat!!! We have dopplers in work (doesn't help cos I am off on the sick lol) but I was always scared to try before 16 weeks incase I couldn't find it and then panicked; and my mw refused to listen at 16w as she said it was too early.
I have had a different mw every visit and none of them have been that friendly tbh - the unit they work in is under threat of closure at the moment and they are all fearful of losing their jobs so I doubt morale is very high at the moment and its affecting their work definately. I've just read that back and that's probably a bit unfair lol -they haven't been unfriendly -it has just always felt a bit rushed -get in, get out and get on with it -may be cos its baby number 4 too I s'pose lol.

As for Valentine's Day - I dont know yet! It's my DH birthday the following week (on the 21st), so we'll probably have a joint V day and b'day night out to celebrate both - and then 2 days after that its scan day - more excited about that to be honest lol xx

Beadette - Hi - I already popped into your journal but nice to hear from you xx

Mrsbeanbump- Hope everything went well yesterday and you are having a nice restful day today xx

I am just getting ready now to go to physio -she is gonna try to manipulate my pelvis back into place lol -sounds fun NOT. Wish me luck xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies how are you all?
Im signed off work today as im not feeling very well :-(
Struggling quite abit with headaches and lack of sleep at the min! Not good lol. But couldn't sort myself out for work 2day.
Beadetter..... glad to hear that you are ok, got everything crossed for you!!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MM - I am having headaches too -dont suffer with them normally. My mw says to make sure I am eating enough, and drinking plenty fluids. Thinks its either caused by a drop in blood sugar or dehydration. 

Hope you are feeling better - have a good day xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Still no news. really struggling with it, dissapointed I have to wait over the weekend. Saw another lady that had amnio on Thurs too and she had results friday... I'm so jealous.... 

Also, since I cant feel baby yet when mw calls I'm going to ask If I go to clinic and get a scan or doppler to check baby okay. I'm so nervous.... xx


----------



## nb1984

Hi girls,

I hope everyone had a good weekend and that you get some GOOD news this week mrsbeanbump, that sucks you have had to wait.

I did make a post on Friday but I added two photos in of my bump and it said the administrator's needed to ok them before it would be up so sorry if it looked like I was just being neglectful!

Well justmarried on your recommendation we bought a doppler too, we got the angelsounds doppler and we love it! We struggled to find the baby's heartbeat on our first go, we thought we had but tried again yesterday and it was a lot clearer!

So that was very exciting, and my £££ very well spent!

I have been eating for England these last two days, my appetite has just come out of no where, and I dont even like cheese and found myself eating a lump of cheddar last night!!! It doesnt seem to matter what I eat, I am still not full up!

So I am going to stock up on fruit to keep in my drawer at work so that I dont end up as big as a house. We saw two houses over the weekend, which are both potentials, our kitchen floor is being laid either today or tomorrow, and then the agent will be around to take photos on Wednesday and fingers crossed someone will view it and buy it this weekend (wishful thinking I know!)

Hope everyone else is well, nearly time for New York!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -hope everyone had a nice weekend.
It was my eldest sister's 40th birthday- so we had a party for her Saturday nihgt -not a late one for me,as I am a light weight lol but was good anyway. 3 of my sisters were there, and all the younger children -youngest being 5 months and so cute; and also my eldest sis's sil with her baby too- only 3 months and so cute too. It was so funny to see them looking at each other, and their startled faces when the other one cried lol.

MrsBeanbump -thinking of you today, hope you get some good news; the waiting really sucks.. I remember :hugs:

I have noticed that I have moved up a box on my ticker today yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: -Box 5 already (thought that wouldn't have happened until week 20 but who cares?).OMG I can remember clearly being on box 1 and anxiously awaiting AF despite 4 positive HPT's lol.

Have a good monday everyone xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Still no news... called around 1130 and she had nothing for me. I'm going to call her again in a bit as the MW I've been dealing with is off tomorrow and I really hope she's got something for me... the waiting is awful...

Trying to work from home but keep getting distracted but can't face going into work at moment until I know for sure whats going on.... 

Thanks for the thinking of yous, I appreciate it! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrsbeanbump -How are things -any news yet??

We have started our house renovations as of yesterday -it is gonna be a huge job - we are making a new bedroom for my daughter, her room will then be the nursery, Knocking down walls, putting up other walls, getting a new kitchen, extending the hall OMG!! I started clearing cupbaords yesterday so that DH could get started last night and OWW!! I paid for it -I was sooo sore last night, couldn't move off the couch without my crutches and DH practically carrying me at times. I dont think I done anything too strenuous , but OUCH I felt like my pelvic bone was going to split in two. So today I have been taking it a bit easier -I feel so useless!!!:nope: I am really panicking - I cant possibly stay off work for the entire rest of my pregnancy, but how the hell cna I go back to work like this:cry::cry:

And the physio still couldn't manually work with me on Friday as she said I was still too unstable -so I am back a week on Wednesday.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

MW called at about 4pm, we're all clear on the tests and i'm soooo relieved. Hubby and I going out to celebrate now.... Its taken a lot out of us recently just having to entertain all these possibilities is unbearable. I feel like i'm a stone lighter, so I'm going to go eat for two and really enjoy it!

xxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So glad to hear this good news -must really be a load off your mind.
Something like this really puts everything else into perspective doesn't it?? 

So pleased for you and your hubby -go celebrate!!! :happydance:

xx:hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

Ah that's fab news hun! So pleased for you! Enjoy celebrating!! xxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Awesome news hunni, Well happy for you! xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Thats absolutely brilliant!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you mrsbeanbump!

Well I have some good news and bad news, the bad news is we found out yesterday that our dogs insurance are refusing to continue paying for a condition he has, so we now owe our vets £346.05 :( which has to be settled immediately as they have been appealing the refusal on our behalf for months and not been paid what is owed them so I have had to cancel my trip to New York so that I dont spend all my savings over there. Thankfully I get everything bar £31 on my flight as our hotel is fully refundable so it isnt too much of a hit but I am just totally gutted as I was so looking forward to it.

But in the good news, we have someone interested in our house, we have found a house and everyone wants to move exceptionally quickly, as in by at least the middle of March!!! So another reason why I am going to need the extra cash for all the decorating that needs doing if we get the new place.

To say my day was stresful yesterday would be a very big understatement!

So justmarried please kiss New York for me and tell her hopefully I will make it there one day soon!

I hope everyone else is well? My insomnia is driving me mad, although i think my current stress isnt helping, I am wide awake at about 5am and it is making it very difficult to get through the day at work! 

I am starting to look more pregnant now, my friend bought me a top the other day which says 'hands off the bump' which is very kind of her, so hopefully I can fed off random strangers touching me up!

Wana - very exciting about your renovations, not sure if you have seen my album on facebook but we have done a lot to our house and it is really rewardng, good luck and I hope you havent done too much that you are still in a lot of pain today, fingers crossed it gets better soon hunni xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nb -what a shame you are gonna miss out on NY but great news about your potential buyer -fx'd for you xx Gonna go and have a nosy at you renovation pics lol -keep my spirtis up about mine at the mo' :haha:

Justmarried -congrats on reaching box 5 on your ticker :happydance:

Have a good day ladies -I am off out for lunch to my sisters ( she lives in a bungalow , so once I am there I dont have to contend with the stairs for getting to the loo lol :haha:) AND my house looks like a bomb has hit it just now - DH was pulling down another wall last night and started ripping out kitchen cabinets. OH Joy!!! Will be worth it in the end I know!!

xx
p.s the sun is actually shining here today -I have even managed to hang out a washing yay!!! Spring is on it's way :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Thanks everyone for the support....

nb I saw your facebook renovations... FAB!! and wana talking about these renovations really makes me want to go buy a house!! We had an offer accepted on a house last november but they backed out and put it on the market yesterday for 15k more than the offer they accepted in November.... Obviously hubby and I hope they have a long and painful selling process as we paid out to get a mortgage and everything before they 'changed' their minds.. and then didn't even tell us!

And wana about putting things into perspective... that is sooo true. I was so upset not just at what might be our outcome, but what other people might have gone through as well. It deffo makes us count our blessings!

And I dont think I'll be putting the laundry out anytime soon as it snowed here today! but I love the snow so it made me happy!! xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

AND... NB sorry about new york, its prob best to wait (sorry justmarried) as the exchange rate at the moment is awful... so just think of it that way, maybe when you go the pound will be stronger again and you'll be able to buy more!! good luck for a swift move/exchange process on the house!

I was looking at flights last night to boston in march and was like 2 seconds away from buying but then hubby and I decided we wanted to 'look' at going somewhere sunny as well and didn't buy the tickets, and today the price is £200 dearer... soooo not fair!

xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Sorry to hear about your holiday!!!! That's such a same
But i must add that i am very jealous of you who are going on holiday!!!!
I have not been abroad on holiday since 2002! :cry:
I have been abroad in that time but on detachments.... to some not very nice places haha.
I bet you can't wait for the renovations to be done! Will look lovely in the end tho! hehe.
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hi ladies!

I hope everyone had a good weekend? Our house went on the market on Friday so we had a viewing on Saturday and more booked in for this weekend, the house we liked the vendor has taken it off the market as his sale fell through and apparently it has happened twice so he is not going to move now, there isn't really much else on the market so I am not sure what we will do if someone does make a good offer on ours!

I think I can feel little kicks today, but it is sharp pains on my left, and from using my doppler the heartbeat is most def on the right! Who knows?! 

I am really struggling with my lack of sleep, I am awake from about 4am just tossing and turning trying to be comfortable and I am starting to look really tired too, I have kept my day booked off on Friday which I should have been in New York so I may treat myself to a facial instead in an effort to help my black bags!

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies

nb -thats good news about your house being on the market; but not so good about the property you were looking at :( Maybe something even better will come up.

My baby movements are more like little taps low down in my abdomen, getting them both left and right as little one does somersaults from side to side lol (if you tap yourself with a finger lightly on the outside of you abdomen -thats kind of the feeling)

We hve had a very busy weekend (well DH has . more than me lol -I spent Saturday hobbling on my crutches around DIY stores and Sunday in agony from doing too much on Saturday lol) But our old kitchen is partially ripped out, woodwork painted and DH is putting up new paper this week and then a start on the new cabinets - yay!! I cant wait to see it all completed -poor DH, once kitchen is done, he still has hall and stairs, DD's room, including building new wall and new door way, Living room (wall from renovating DD's room) and then YAY!! the nursery lol - I have been very little help at all aswell. I did manage some painting but on the scale of things thats not much.

Cant beleive its only 1 week tomorrow until we have our anomaly scan -I can't wait !!!
And I am back at GP tomorrow and physio on Wed -wish me luck, I am now on co-codamol for pain (which I would rather not) and using crutches all the time when walking outside. My work is really gonna be pissed at me I know, GP (last week) thought that I shouldn't go back at all b4 baby is born and thinks I am gonna end up on bedrest. Oo-er.

Hope everyone else is well, enjoy your pamper day on Friday nb -not quite NY but there will be other chances for NY :hugs:

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!

Nb - shame about the house further up that you liked the look of... If your 100% into that house it wouldn't hurt approaching the guy trying to strike a deal?? He might still want to move, who knows!!
Wanna - sounds like DH had a busy weekend indeed! your house sounds full of renovating at the minute! 

All good here, I'm away with work for the next couple of days getting some training (they booked me on a course before they found out I was pregnant ) But i'm not complaining, I didn't have to go that far and its always nice to get away from work for a couple days!

I think i'm starting to feel movement but i'm not necessarily convinced either! I feel like my belly button is being tugged on from the inside sometimes, and then just random pain like feelings around the bump... deffo not 'butterflies' Our 20 week scan is a week on wednesday. I can't believe almost halfway there!

We've been looking at loads of prams/furniture but can't decide on anything yet. Its so difficult, there is so much out there to choose from. We're thinking of going to the baby show this saturday but wondering if that will just confuse use more! Any of you going to the baby show?

well talk soon! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

I am off to the GP's again this morning -needing to extend my sickline for work again. I feel Sooooooooooooooo guilty -keep thinking maybe I should just bite the bullet and go back to work but I cant stand for longer than 20 mins without hurting, cant climb stairs without my crutches without hurting and couldn't move swiftly in an emergency if my life depended on it. Co-codamol aren't even helping that much - maybe taking the edge off I s'pose.

My car's in for its MOT today also -wish me luck, I really cant be doing with a huge car bill just now. And DH has to chauffeur me about this morning to get things done, so he's going to have to go to work late and finish even later -boo hiss.

19weeks today YAY!!!!! Almost half there too - in some ways it seems to have flown by since our BFP and in others I feel I have been preggers forever lol and there's still so long to go lol . 

Have a good day ladies, whatever you are up to today. xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning girls!

Mrsbeanbump - We do like the house still, the agent has advised us that we wait until we are under offer and then we could approach him to see if he would still be interested, we shall see!

Hubby and I are thinking of going to the Baby Show on Friday if he is off work, with this weather it looks as if he might be! But we wont know until Thursday night. I still feel odd about buying things so I am not sure if it would be a waste of time!

Wana - I hope you arent in too much pain today, you poor thing!! I have been getting random twinges but nothing worth moaning about really! I am off to see midwife today and get a tour of the maternity wing at Royal Surrey Hospital in Guildford, fingers crossed it is nice! DH sounds like he is doing a cracking job on the house! Get some pics on facebook so we can see!

I hope everyone else is well, can you believe we are all almost half cooked?! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies

Well I had a really down first part of the morning -went to the physio and she is useless - came home in tears -she keeps saying next time we'll try this or that but today you are too sore/ unstable/ or some other excuse (or so it seems - probably not really excuses but I feel like it i a big waste of time.) And I was so fed up -still hoping on my miracle cure lol -not happening !!!

Anyway have now decided to be super positive and take control of the situation lol -may regret this, time will tell . Maybe, just maybe by increasing my activity I will actually gain more strength in my core stability and that will increase my tolerance and I will gradually be able to do more (rather than less n less every day like it is at the moment). So for the next few days I am going to push myself as much as comfortably possible and see how that goes. My bad if it all goes pear shaped but I need to try something other than sitting about / hobbling about getting sorer by the day lol.

So wish me luck lol -think I might need it lol

p.s Some good news, my car passed its MOT -so glad!!!

Take care everyone and love to all bumps 

lotta love Donna xx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Well I had a really down first part of the morning -went to the physio and she is useless - came home in tears -she keeps saying next time we'll try this or that but today you are too sore/ unstable/ or some other excuse (or so it seems - probably not really excuses but I feel like it i a big waste of time.) And I was so fed up -still hoping on my miracle cure lol -not happening !!!
> 
> Anyway have now decided to be super positive and take control of the situation lol -may regret this, time will tell . Maybe, just maybe by increasing my activity I will actually gain more strength in my core stability and that will increase my tolerance and I will gradually be able to do more (rather than less n less every day like it is at the moment). So for the next few days I am going to push myself as much as comfortably possible and see how that goes. My bad if it all goes pear shaped but I need to try something other than sitting about / hobbling about getting sorer by the day lol.
> 
> So wish me luck lol -think I might need it lol
> 
> p.s Some good news, my car passed its MOT -so glad!!!
> 
> Take care everyone and love to all bumps
> 
> lotta love Donna xx


Oh hun I am so sorry to hear this! My hubby slipped a disc about 6 years ago and it trapped a nerve in his lower spine, so he had an operation which was supposed to chisel away some of the disc and remove the pressure from the nerve, but they cut something accidentally and ended up creating a lot of scar tissue which inflamed the nerve even more! He was laid up in bed and literally couldnt move for 6 weeks, and in the end we used to take a short little walk each evening and that lead to him being more active and eventually to the gym where he worked on his upper body to support his lower body, so I really think it may help you, good luck!

Another thing which worked wonders for him was seeing a Chinese doctor, he had a lot of acupunture and something called 'cupping' where they drew all the bruising out, I have never seen such black bruises in my life! They took about 3 weeks to heal but he was so much better off for it, it was abut £20 an hour but money I think was well spent.

I hope you get some relief soon hun!!

I was wide awake at 4am today so feeling pretty yuck, stopped off for a Costa on the way to work and so glad I have the day off tomorrow!!

Hope everyone else is well, am I the only one still not feeling kicks?! xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies how are you all??? Hope you are all well!!!
I had my late 16 week midwife appointment today lol. as she's been on holiday so we mixed the 16 + 20 together lol. She said bump is growing well and i heard heartbeat. so so happy!!!! 
Bad news is that i've been signed off work this week as been sufering from really bad back pain which has been stopping me sleep. I got given paracetamol which im not really happy about taking but it does seem to be helping!!!!
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies

Well I totally over did it lol - couldn't even shuffle by yesterday afternoon without wincing in pain and had to resort to taking cocodamol , which I loath taking at the best of times, never mind being pregnant. Had to actually crawl up the stairs to bed last night and I woke up umpteen times in terrible pain - am so tired now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Am under strict instruction now from DH and GP not to overdo it again -as I could end up causing permament damage oo-er!!!!! By overdoing it -I went to one shop, got two bags of shopping, tidied my kids bedrroms and took the dog to the park; hardly strenuous stuff -and that was over the two days lol!!

nb -how did your hospital visit go? Are you quite happy with what you saw??

I am planning on giving birth in the Community midwife unit -I had a visit last month and it's lush lol -(As long as there's not a few mums in labour at the same time lol -as they only have 3 custom built rooms lol). Anyway the rooms are huge, all en-suite, with a regular hospital bed in the corner - although mw says these aren't generally used for labour and delivery but for resting afterwards, feeding baby etc. A large pool for waterbirths -(which is what I fancy this time), a lounge area, with tv, dvd, radio, soft armchairs, sofa etc. They have a whole array of labour 'props' too that can be used -typical birthing balls and wedges of foam, beanbags etc. After baby is born, they expect most mums go home within 6 hours and prior to that as many family and friends can come into the room to visit. 

Hope you have a nice pampering day today. xx

MM -hope your back is feeling better - it's so miserable being in pain and not being able to do much about it. So glad your mw appt went well and I am soooo jealous -I still haven't heard our lil ones heart beat haha. xx

take care everyone xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

NB- can I come to mexico with you..... please....... :) Hubby and I are trying to sort out our 2 weeks off in March and haven't bought tickets anywhere yet, I have to spend part of it in boston US area to visit family and then the other week we want to go somewhere warm.

Went to a really nice maternity shop today and got a really nice maternity bra and some clothes... I love shopping! Now we're dog sitting my friends dog for the night and the 2 dogs are driving each other crazy and in turn driving us crazy!! Should be an interesting night! 

Donna, hope your feeling better today??? It sounds so awful what your going through, I hope it doesn't last too much longer, get the physio to sort you out pronto!!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -Oh me too -- pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

You'll need a huge suitcase,to squeeze me into lol.

Wow -when do you go?? So wish it was us getting away, lucky you.

Mrsbeanbump - hope you get something nice sorted out for March too - I am so jealous!

Have you bought anything for baby yet?? I am waiting until my scan on Tuesday and then think I will go mad lol -unless baby is bashful and sitting crosslegged, then I'll have another wait for a private scan lol 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well just back from our anomaly scan and everything looks perfect and baby is definately a BOY!!! :wohoo:

So team blue woohoo!!!:blue:

xx It's a Boy xx

and more importantly ... looking perfect AND half way today yay!!:happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

yay donna!! Team blue and halfway! Our scan is tomorrow afternoon.

I've been feeling baby now and its well exciting, moving around a lot today! Its the first day I've felt it more than once and more constant... hubby also said I'm looking 'bigger' today... which would normally get him in trouble!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrsbeanbump -enjoy your scan today, hope everything goes well xx

Girls -please dont hate me for saying this but I feel very down and emotional today and I cant stop crying :cry:-there's a lot going on at the moment though ; with having no working kitchen , the house being in total disrepair and my constant spd pain but I keep focusing on the fact that little one is another boy and I really wanted a girl. I know I should just be glad he is okay but I cant help how I feel , and DH he hasn't said anything but I am sure he is disappointed too and I feel I have let him down. Silly I know but it's how I feel today :cry::cry:

Sorry for this self indulgent selfihs rant :cry:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Aww wanna im so happy for you babes! 
Ive got my scan in about an hour n half. and am just tooooo excited! will update you all when i get back!!!! xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck and thanks MM - hope all goes well at your scan !! xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies..... had my scan and am on......

TEAM PINK!!!

Everything looked absolutely perfect and all went well!!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So thrilled for you MM

Congrats on your little girl xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

wannabubba#4 said:


> Girls -please dont hate me for saying this but I feel very down and emotional today and I cant stop crying :cry:-there's a lot going on at the moment though ; with having no working kitchen , the house being in total disrepair and my constant spd pain but I keep focusing on the fact that little one is another boy and I really wanted a girl. I know I should just be glad he is okay but I cant help how I feel , and DH he hasn't said anything but I am sure he is disappointed too and I feel I have let him down. Silly I know but it's how I feel today :cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry for this self indulgent selfihs rant :cry:

Well ladies - I feel so much better today, spoke to DH and he was really annoyed that I thought he'd be 'let down' by another boy and you know what my two boys are fab, and just having another lil baby around is the best thing, irregardless of gender. And our one daughter is probably secretly glad that she'll always be our one and only princess lol.
I am going blue shopping tomorrow -if I can get out lol; constant snow here for two days lol, and visited my baby nephew today too- which was lovely. And my kitchen is almost omplete -poor DH has a long way to go though, with hall, stairs, livingroom, DD's room then the all important baby boys nursery lol. Poor DH I wish i could help more.

Hope everyone is having a good day, Mrsbeanbump - all go okay yesterday?? -let us see some pics, MM any scan pics of your girl yet? I cant locate my camera --> pc adaptor thingy at the mo' but will put them up as soon as I can xx Justmarried and Nb when are your 20w scans -must be coming up soonish? xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrsbeanbump said:


> yay donna!! Team blue and halfway! Our scan is tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I've been feeling baby now and its well exciting, moving around a lot today! Its the first day I've felt it more than once and more constant... hubby also said I'm looking 'bigger' today... which would normally get him in trouble!

yay for feeling bubs moving -it must be the best feeling in the world :happydance::happydance::happydance: ... lol (i'll probably be taking that back in 2-3 months lol when my lil man is getting his lil feet up under my ribs lol :haha::haha:


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies
Sorry for such a long delay in writing!! Been mad busy since NY!! HAd a fab time tho!
Had scan today...all ok apart from I have a low lying placenta so need to keep an eye. Also baby had a very full tummy and I have to go back for a scan at fetal medicine unit in 10 days. A bit worried although midwife said it is just to double check. They want to make sure that there are no blockages. Has anyone had this before?? 
Hugs and congrats about scans ladies!!
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried -Hi and hope you are okay.

I'm sure they'll be keeping a close eye on your placenta to make sure you and bubs are both safe and on the positive side, you'll get to see him/her agian at 32 weeks. As far as I know, the placenta can still move up out the way of the cervix totally so hopefully this is going to be the case fx'd xx

As for the tummy thing I really dont know, try not to worry though -they are probably just being really thorough and if everything else looks good then thats brilliant!!

Glad you enjoyed NY -Once you feel up to it, you'll need to fill us in on how it all went xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

Hey again ladies.
Feeling less worried about placenta and baby tummy thing today. Hubby and me chatted last night and it is something that we will deal with after the forthcoming scans. 
Spoke to my own midwife today and she said not to worry and that they will be covering all bases at hospital. So in a way I am reassured that at least if there is a blockage in baby's tummy we will be mentally prepared for whatever needs to be done to fix it. 
New York was amazing! Went to see Chicago! Went up Empire State, went to Ellis island (as a geography teacher, I was amazed! I teach so much about migration and it was so cool to be at such a place with immense history of movement!Sad I know!! Haha!) Bought a few baby things too which are lovely!
Well, we're babysitting nephew tonigh and off to collect him from nursery, so I have to dash, but I promise to be back tomorrow to catch up with everyones scan news etc and chat to people properyl! Love and hugs!!!! Happy FRiday!!!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies -
Yay!! It's the weekend lol - as a nurse this is rarely apt for me so its nice to say it just now lol.

Justmarried -NY sounded brilliant - I am so jealoue lol - did you buy any baby stuff over there? And are you still team yellow? 

I went a bit mad today -out shopping for my lil man lol - I bought stuff in lots of sizes ,tiny baby (up to 8lbs), newborn ( 8-10lbs) and 0-3 months too, I even got a gorgeous wee hat and mittens set for 6-12 months lol (it was so cute and I reckoned we'll need it come the winter, and it was reduced to only £1.50 too- which helps lol) 
Need to hide them from DH for the time being he doesn't mind me picking up the odd wee thing but today I bought about 10 outfits, shoes,socks, hats, blankets. I kept coming across so many bargains lol and couldn't resist. Then I came home and had an offer for a vertbaudet catalogue -spend £20, and get a £15 off and free bath toy offer -too good to be true, so I had to order out of their too lol. In total though I only spent about £70 and got about £150 worth of stuff lol -I love a bargain woohoo!!!

Lol -I also bought myself a couple of long tops, non maternity and had to buy a size 20 lol Oh my god -How the hell did that happen?? , baby is only about 23 cms long head to toe and weighs less than a pound and I am normally a size 8 lol. Haha DH will think this is hysterical when he comes home xx I dont care -I am loving my bump!!!

Hope everyone is well, have a great weekend - I am going hob shopping (boring) and am going to pop into our local Next clearance shop (see if there are any bargains in there to be had lol) Also, have heard (on BnB actually) that Adams (childrens clothing shop) has gone into liquidation and is having a closing down sale so I'll try and pop in there too lol

Have a good one, love to all mums and bumps xxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi All!

Had scan and it was all fine. I had to have two scans as baby was moving around so much they coulnd't get the right image so I had to wait to get scanned in another room so they could adjust the bed so I was upside down if they couldn't get the right image (which thankfully they didn't have to do!)

I got some picutres but they're all blurry and I'm not too happy with them. It was fantastic watching the screen and then we get blurry images on the photos... I'll put them on here at some point. 

We're just cleaning out the house this weekend. Bought plane tickets to america for two weeks time, going to the northeast to visit family. Its quite a busy month for us, I've got a hen weekend the weekend before america too at centre parcs... which means I'll be making an appearance in a swimsuit... eek! But I tried on an old one which still fits and looks quite nice actually, hubby says looks better than the maternity one I bought! I'm sure we'll be buying loads in america so going to calm down on the buying... after the scan we went to tesco and got some more little things, a bottle steriliser, scratch mits (only 75p for two pair!), socks (3 and 5 pair packs for £3), and a couple other bits, but I dont like tesco very much as there was an offer on tommee tippee bottle set and it wasn't registering correctly at the til and when I complained I was told that the baby section has been so buys they were in the wrong place, but If I read the label I would know those bottles were not the bottles on sale and they didn't have any more of the sale ones... This lady was so rude I almost cancelled my whole purchase, honestly, the baby section wasn't a mess and the shelves were stacked incorrectly and the label said tommee tippee 2x 250ml bottles which this item was... o well... I won't be back to tesco anytime soon!

Just married- glad you had a good time in NY, did you get any of the snow storms they've had recently? 
Nb must be in Mexico.... i'm soooo jealous!

Well I think I've procrastinated enough, back to cleaning! we've got a new kitchen being installed on monday! 

talk soon! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wannabubba#4 said:


> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> yay donna!! Team blue and halfway! Our scan is tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I've been feeling baby now and its well exciting, moving around a lot today! Its the first day I've felt it more than once and more constant... hubby also said I'm looking 'bigger' today... which would normally get him in trouble!
> 
> yay for feeling bubs moving -it must be the best feeling in the world :happydance::happydance::happydance: ... lol (i'll probably be taking that back in 2-3 months lol when my lil man is getting his lil feet up under my ribs lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...

He's been moving so much the past couple days!!! really funny feeling, but am not looking forward to more 'stronger' kicks.... we'll see when they start to hurt Donna!! ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well hello ladies -hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

I am getting so fed up being off on the sick, I am due back at the physio tomorrow - but all she seems to offer is sympathy and nothing else tbh. I dont think there is anything else they CAN do. 
Anyway-I dont know what to do - I had a very lazy day during the week (just lazing on the sofa for most of it, and shuffling around the house for the rest) and the pain was totally copable -could even walk up the stairs (normally I am on all fours lol- lovely sight for anyone coming in my front door lol) but the next day I drove to the shops and spent a couple of hours on my feet and was straight back to square one by that evening -relying on painkillers, attached to my heated wheatbag constantly, using my crutches to walk and crawling up the stairs on all fours again.

Oh well !! Hope everyone else is well 

Mrsbeanbump -my scan pics aren'tthat great either at 20weeks -although baby is obviously bigger, my 13w scan pics are much clearer - quite disappointing actually !!!

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi! Just passing some time before my dentist appointment this morning! I figured it was worth it to make use of my pregnancy card! 

Donna- maybe you should take up knitting/crochetting? something to pass the time... its becoming all the rage and you could make something for bump! Sorry to hear how much pain your in at the moment and hope it gets sorted soon!

Any names yet? we're no where closer with names.... or any major decisions like prams or furniture. being our first we need everything but its so overwhelming! Boys names are so difficult... 

Well anyways, off to the dentist and then to work!!

Have a great day!

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol -went to the physio yesterday and now i have tubigrip from under my breasts down to my thigh; with a huge girdle type support belt on top -very sexy lol. It does feel nice and supportive though. Physio thinks I have torn my abdo muscles -what next??, broken pelvis, broken abdo muscles lol.

Anyway knitting / crotcheting - I would be rubbish at them tbh -not very creative, cant even sew on a button lol -but thanks for the suggestion lol -I was more wondering though if I should be going backt o work ? or not? I am so torn with guilt at being off, but as i work in a team environment, I am scared to go back and be a burden on everyone else.And bloody hell what use would I be in an emergency situation?? Scary thought!! Physio doesn't think doc wil let me go back anyway, if it means relying on painkillers to get through.

Boys names are hard aren't they lol?? I had loads of girls names thought out too, Sienna, Willow ,Evie, Gracie, Harlowe, Freya. Was probably going for either Sienna Lillie, or Harlowe Lily if she'd been a girl. 

For boys I like Cole (my fave at the moment), Tyler, Mason, Max, Finlay, Ethan, Oliver (Olly).His middle name is going to be David after his dad, but still totally undecided on first name as yet. My other kids are Loren Rose, Conor Andrew and Ben Matthew. Middle names were all grandparents of mine.

Enjoy the dentist lol - I am such a big scaredy cat when it comes tothe dentist lol -I hate going!! 

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies, hope everyone is ok. sorry i haven't been on in a while!
Just been pottering along lol. Got nearly all my big stuff either brought or on order now which is fab lol.
And got a provisional 4d scan booked for 24th April... can't wait hehe.

My 20 week scans were no where near as clear as my 13 weeks ones either. Yet bubs was so so clear on the screen! Grrrrr lol. xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MilitaryMummy said:


> Got nearly all my big stuff either brought or on order now which is fab lol.
> And got a provisional 4d scan booked for 24th April... can't wait hehe.
> xx

Yay -that is exciting :happydance:
I have bought quite a few baby clothes, blankets, socks, even shoes lol but everytime I try and order something big I totally chicken out lol. I have picked my pram, and nursery decor and swinging baby seat; have had them all in my 'basket' ready to order and then can't go through with it lol :haha:

I think I might have to wait until 24 weeks now lol -viability day - I don't know what is wrong with me -maybe because its so much money lol -but the money's there for them so wtf??? I feel him moving everyday and our anomaly scan went brilliantly but I am stil a bit scared.:wacko:

Have you got your pram /travel system? -what did you go for?
Are you having a nursery? Have you decided on decor yet?

If I was having a girl, then I was going to definately buy the fisherprice butterfly papasan cradle swing -it is so lush!! Now I have chosen the fisherprice precious planet one, its so cute. I cant wait to see my lil man in it:cloud9: Our nursery is going to be Lollipop Lane, Fish and Chips - I cant wait to get it done now. :happydance::happydance: - if i ever get around to actually buying it lol :haha::haha:

lotta love to mums and bumps xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hiya ladies!

I hope that everyone is well! We got home from mexico on Wed morning and had the most amazing time, it was almost better than our honeymoon!

The resort was fab, currently uploading pics onto facebook if you want to see!

So exciting to come back and see team blue and pink in peoples sigs, congrats guys!!! wana - I thought I would want a girl but I have 3 nephews and they are all fab so you are gona love it!!

Travelling was not fun, I seem to have developed really awful travel sickness, if I am driving then I am ok but otherwise not so! We did off airport parking at Gatwick and had to get a coach to the airport, so that started me off, the flight outbound was ok, they let us pay £30 each for extra legroom which was brilliant, but then we had a 2 hour transfer, which the tour agent had said would only be an hour! So I had to ask the poor guy to pull over a few times, thank god it wasnt a big coach and just the two of us in the taxi!

The hotel was perfect, we went all inclusive and only spent $40 in the whole week! We had some vouchers as compensation from our honeymoon and just decided it was now or never so off we went, hubby had a week off work before his next contract starts so if we didnt go now by the time he was off again I wouldnt be allowed to fly. So we paid £75 each and off we went!

The return journey was not good, they now decided I wasnt allowed extra leg room as pregnant people are not allowed to operate the emergency exit, so I got quite claustraphobic but the staff were brilliant and let me sit on their seat next to the loo. We got very well acquainted with each other! Poor Jody was having to hold sick bags for me as we landed!

We then got held up another 2 hours as there was a problem getting our lugggage off the plane so it was a long journey home but I still feel totally worth it.

Sleeping seemed to get a lot better while we were away, and I slept the whole night through on Wed but last night I couldnt get to sleep until gone 2am and then was awake when hubby got up at 5.45 today, so its going to be a long Friday.

My scan is on Monday, I am so excited!! Kicks really started to get strong while we were away and I feel them a lot, especially when I am in bed. Hubby is gutted he cant feel them yet! Can anyone else feel them on the outside yet?

Well I think that is all from me, nice to be home and catch up with you all!

Nat xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW!!! Nat that sounds fab -all apart from the travel sickness that is. Thats horrid, I get it too, unless I am driving lol -not much fun but then I only ever do 20-30 minute car journeys at the moment lol

My DH felt our lil man kick for the first time on Wednesday night -YAY!! It was so cool -I have been feeling the odd kick on the outside for about a week but DH was always too late, or as soon as he put his hand on my bump, baby would stop kicking lol -my youngest son is desperate to feel it too, asks every day but unfortunately he isn't quite patient enough to sit for 10-15 mins with his hand on mummy's tum lol.

Your scan date is so soon now too, bet you can't wait to see your lil one again too -are you going to find out he sex, or stay team yellow?

Glad you had a great time, I'll pop onto FB at some time and have a nosy at your pics if thats okay? 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## nb1984

ooh yes do have a nosy at the photos, I love looking at peoples holiday pics!

Oh I am so excited your DH can feel kicks, I will tell mine and he will be pleased, hopefully it won't be long. LO seems to move about when I am laying down in bed so I do keep his hand on it for ages but he never seems to kick when he is holding my belly!!

We are going to stay team yellow, even though we are both convinved it's a boy and refer to the baby as 'he' all the time! Part of me thinks it would be nice to know but also I think it will get me through labour with the excitement of finding out the sex!

My sisters are currently planning me a baby shower for the 6th of June, I am so excited!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

How nice, a baby shower. This is defiantely a tradition that we brits should take up on more often. I have never had one.

Had a look at your holiday pics -the resort looks lovely and you look like you had a great time. You are looking really well too, your bump is just lovely, pregnancy definately suits you. Going by bump shape though, I'd guess girl for you lol -only because I had a lovely neat baby bump with my daughter lol -ppl couldn't tell from behind that I was preggers lol - and was the size of the back-end of a bus with my boys lol -and definately that way again with this little man. Although everyone carries differnetly I s'pose so we'll not know til he or she arrives. 

We were out last night for a nice meal with my dad and family to celebrate his 60th birhtday -OMG cannot believe he is 60!!. All the OAP / bus pass jokes were out in full force lol. Was a really nice evening, except the toilets were at eh opposite end of the restaraunt and my poor wee hands are killing me this morning from using my crutches back n forth back in froth back in forth lol.

Anyway - some exciting news -I bought my pushchair and car seat yesterday. Cant wait to get a shot of 'playing' with it lol. It is the Jane slalom pro pushchair with matrix car seat (lies flat like a carrycot). I am so excited, although terrified too -Is it far too early to buy such things?? Being off work is costing me a fortune lol - on online shopping. Bought loads of stuff for the nursery -to-be too and some more baby clothes lol -so am looking forward to receiving lots of parcels this week. Gives me something to look forward too.

Hope everyone is having / had a good weekend .Take care mummies and bumps xx


----------



## nb1984

Wana - ooh no one has commented on my bump shape yet! How exciting!

And I made our 1st purchase this week too! The cot bed from Humphreys Corner was in the sale from £300 down to £225! It is out of stock until April and being delivered to my Mums, I cant wait to see it!

Our scan is today then we are going to hit mamas and papas on Regent Street, cannot wait!

Have a good day all! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -How exciting - your scan today -hope everything goes really well - keep us posted 

And enjoy your shopping, I have just received an email to say my nursery stuff is getting delivered today -so yay!!!!! Cannot wait to see it all xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey hey ladies!
So sorry Ive been away for a few days...just so busy having kitchen renovated and work is manic so havent had time to catch up!
NB - glad you had a fab holiday! So jealous! 
Wanna - cant believe your furniture is arriving already! We've only just started looking....we have decided on the one now so need to order it at the weekend! Picked pram too, and nursery theme....so just need to order everything at the weekend! Woohoo!
Got scan on Wed to check placenta and babies tummy.
We were team yellow, but hubby wanted to know so they wrote it down.....we werent going to look but couldnt resist......we are team PINK!!! Hehe! So excited! Going to get them to double check again on Wed, and were not telling anyone....we want it to be our little secret for now!
We are concerned about Wed, but not too much! Just hope babies tummy is filtering properly and everything is working the way it should be....midwife says it will probs be a 3D scan to get a detailed view! So I will let you know asap! And hopefully add photos!!
Well, hope everyone is ok ladies.....sorry if I've missed out any important catch ups! I've had Year 9 parents eve til 8 and Im really tired!
Big hugs!!
xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hi girls,

Well the scan was good and bad yesterday, well not bad, but not the news I wanted to hear either! Apparently I have lakes in my placenta which they want to keep an eye on to make sure that the baby continues to grow correctly. So I have to have another scan at 28 weeks, if the baby isn't the size they would like then I will have to have another at 32 weeks, if in that 4 week period the growth is still not as they would like they would induce me! So that's in 10 weeks...which is a very daunting thought!

Our house is on the market, and we havent bought anything, and I dont want to shelve all our plans when there is a chance that none of this will be a problem...but equally I dont want to be in the middle of house moving and be told I have to have the baby!

I am seeing my midwife on Monday, the lady who did my scan was pretty useless, I asked if there was anything I could do, vitamins to take etc to help the baby if the placenta isnt enough and she didnt know anything!!! So once I have seen my midwife on Monday I will hopefully be able to make a more informed decision.

Otherwise, everything at the moment is great, all babys measurements are accurate and he/she was wriggling around like a crazy thing! I couldnt believe how clear the image was, and how big it was compared to last time! 

We have booked a 4d scan for hubbys birthday weekend in April, cannot wait for that! I will be 24 weeks then so maybe I will be able to get them to confirm some measurements for me then, although it is just a babybond clinic so they may not.

Other than that not too much to report from my world, I hope everyone else is good, justmarried24 will keep my fingers crossed for you too!

wana - how is all the nursery stuff?! I am so jealous! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

nb - Glad your lil baby was looing well, bouncing around and fx'd for you that everything progresses as it should. 

I hadn't heard of this but found this on babycentre

''Placental lakes are seen on scans as black areas on the surface or deeper inside the placenta, and are actually pools of blood. 

There have been one or two cases reported where very large placental lakes were thought to be associated with poor placental function, but it is now known that almost all placentas have one or more lakes by the third trimester, and they don't seem to affect your baby in any way. 

Research has found that placental lakes are present in about two per cent of pregnancies and are more common in thicker placentas. There appears to be no association with placental abruption (bleeding from the placenta during pregnancy), high blood pressure or pre-eclampsia, premature labour, small babies or stillbirths. 

Because it would seem placental lakes are so common and have no significance, most sonographers do not report them, or even mention them to women. ''

And you get to see your lil one again in about 6-7 weeks yay!!- think positive xx

justmarried -congrats on your pink bump and Good Luck on Wednesday with your scan xx

And I have to add, Are we all in the process or just had new kitchens fitted ?? lol - Must be a requisite for having new babies lol - good luck everyone with the buiding site lol -if your houses are anything like mine at the moment haha

xx


----------



## nb1984

Hi girls,

I had some light brown discharge today (sorry for TMI) along with sometimes stinging when I pass wee and it touches my skin :(

So my midwife has asked to see me this afternoon to discuss this and my scan results, I am pleased I get to talk about these lakes in my placenta, as it has been playing on my mind! And hoping the rest is just some kind of infection.

Hope all is well with everyone else and I shall update you later,

Nat xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Nat -hope she can reassure you and get you some treatment for (what does sound like) your infection. :hugs::hugs:

Keep us up-dated on your progress xx

I have just been to my 22w mw appt and she has told me I'll need to go consultant -led. And that means delivering in the not so local hospital; as opposed to my lush new local Community midwife unit. She says we'll discuss it later on in depth but for reasons of pain control and safe postioning in birth due to my spd she'd prefer me under a consultant's care. I am only wanting G&A anyway (and epidural's are not recommended for ppl with spd) and what position can I get into in a hospital that I can't get into in a CMU? sob sob -pity party at my house!!! :cry::cry: My last son only just made it, delivered him minutes after going through the doors of my local hospital, he definately wouldn't have made it to the bigger hospital - would have been a hard shoulder baby - place of birth A82 lol. 

Sorry about me going on, when you must be going through hell Nat, Hope everything is okay xx

Also justmarried -Hope your scan went well today. xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning girls!

Well I am feeling a lot better today thankfully! My midwife is a superstar, I love her!

She said I shouldn't worry about the lakes as she is going to keep a close eye on me, she said that provided she is happy with the growth of me and my weight gain then she won't send me off to London again for a scan, I can just go to my local hospital, which is great. She is going to see me in 4 weeks and then every 2 weeks after that to keep an eye on me.

She also did bloods, urine and a swab to test for any infection and said if I dont hear in 5 days then I can assume all is ok, she also checked my cervix and said it isnt as closed as she would like so she will keep an eye on that and if need be she said they can stich it closed, which sounds horrid!! So hopefully that wont be the case but she said it may be the reason for an infection.

On the whole I feel happier and a lot better about it all, and my friend had a baby boy by c-section yesterday!! She had a low lying placenta so knew she wasn't going to be able to have a natural birth, so Hugo was born at 3.30pm yesterday weighing 7pounds 7oz! I cannot wait to meet him for a cuddle very soon, I spoke to her this morning and she sounds fab and said she cannot recommend a c-section highly enough!

So how is everyone doing? I can't believe I am 22 weeks tomorrow, I am hoping this month will fly by as I have my birthday on the 23rd and then hubby's on the 31st and lots of fun things to look forward too over the next few weeks so hoping I will be in the 3rd trimester in the blink of an eye.

Last night we ordered the curtains, tie backs, cot bumper and sleeping bag for the nursery, all Humphreys Corner and I just love it all! Wish I knew how to post pictures on here and I would show you all.

Hope everyone else is doing well, justmarried do update us and Wana I am sorry to hear about your hospital not being the one that you would rather, hopefully they may change their minds if things improve. Are you feeling any better?

Nat xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning all

Nb -So happy for you!! - fx'd everything continues along to plan. xx
I had a lovely midwife yesterday too, and isn't it so nice to have someone who you feel actually cares and spends some time explaining things and reassuring -the way it always should be. I wish I could ask for her every time I go lol. She is arranging for me to have some antenatal massage done, as she believes it could help with my pain and has told me to request home visits if needs be; she also offered for me to have more regualr appt's too if I want.
And I love Humphrey's corner -which design is it?, and I'll go google lol -another 4 week sickline lol, window shopping is almost as much fun as actual shopping. I loved the Humphrey's corner 'little red car' bedding bale and accessories; for me it was a tough decision between that one and the Lollipop Lane 'fish n chips' that I eventually bought.

Congrats to your friend on her lil boy - and Hugo is so unusual, I love it!!!

Well, on Dr's. advice I began taking regualr co-codamol on Tuesday (although she wanted me to take 2 x tabs - 4 times a day - I chose to take1 x tab as I was scared to take more) and my lil man hardly moved last night. I was so scared I'd hurt him. He has had a few stronger movements this morning and I am going to keep a close eye on it, and not take any more co-codamol for now. I'll never forgive myself if I harm him. My physio did tall me to watch out for reduced fetal movement,but my Dr. assured me it was fine, and she said that my baby could be more seriuosly affected by having mummy in pain and depresseed than by the effects of a small amount of codeine -who do you listen to????

justmarried - how did things go yesterday? Hope you and bubbs are both well
Militarymummy and MrsBeanbump -not heard from you both in a while -hope you are both okay!! 

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Just noticed I have moved up a box yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Box 6 OMG !!!!!


----------



## justmarried24

Hey lovely ladies!
Wanna - bless you and the spd....hope the pain isnt too bad petal! 
NB - sorry about the placental lakes...Ive never heard of them either but at least your midwife is being really good about it. It is so reassuring when you are looked after by nice people!
Hehe about getting kitchens done....we have just had the final price quote for ours...I nearly keeled over! Our savings are well and truly going to take a hit, but we both love the design so we will just have to bite the bullet!!!
Scan went well yesterday....baby looks great, got to see her on 4D but she wouldnt play ball and was all scrunched up in a ball! Bless her! Tummy looked ok, still large but within normal range so we feel better. Also placenta looks like its moved so hopefully I can have natural birth! Got next scan at 32 weeks. 
I am so tired today, dont know whats up.....feel like I could sleep for a week!
We have changed our minds about prams (again!) and are now settled (fingers crossed) on the iCandy cherry....I love how light it is for when Im on my own (and will be on my own with having a years maternity!!) so think we are ordering this at the weekend! We are doing the nursery with classic pooh from mothercare....so cute. We were goin to go PINK but decided to keep neutral just incase the scans have been wrong! Haha! And we have also decided on nursery furniture from M&S but it is out of stock so aarrgghh!
Well, Im off to get something to eat.....probs best its just beans on toast on reflection of the kitchen quote! Hahaha!!

Giant hugs and lots and lots of love to mummies and bumps

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried -so glad everything is looking good on your recent scan -fx'd xx

I know what you mena about being a bit worried that the sonographer has got it wrong lol - i have bought a boys pram, blue nursery decor and even getting blue nursery furniture so if he did turn into being a she lol - she'd maybe have gender issues ?? haha -especially wearing all my lil mans clothing lol. But we actually seen it on the screen, pointing up there for all to see -infact it was my DH who said first - It's a boy -even before we were officially told lol.

My midwife has booked me in for antenatal massage therapy -not until end of April but I can't wait -aromatherapy massage -she thinks it may help with my pain, so she has pencilled me in every 3-4 weeks after that until I deliver. Oh How I love that lady lol -all the other mw's I have met have been so apathetic in comparison.

My ypungest son's birthday tomorrow- he'll be 8. I am taking him and a few friends to the cinema and then McD's -dont know how that will be with me unable to sit in the one position for too long lol - but he's worth it!! Poor wee soul wanted a party at home but our house is stil a building site so no way we could do that this year. DH had the realisation last night that if this baby comes early naturally or I get induced a few weeks early then he only has 16 weeks left to finish all the renovations gulp!!! The kitchen is nearly completed, but with him doing all the work himself and working full time -he is limited to how much time he can spend on it. After the kitchen, DD's room to be completed and decorated, Living room (not a big job here -just a freshen up really) hall decorated including new flooring and then the stairway and then the nursery lol.

Wish I could help more -I am normally very helpful with a bit of DIY - but can hardly lift a kettle these days.

Have a good day everyone -oh just thought - my lil man is bouncing about all the time again -sure it must have been the co-codamol made him sleepy or something -so I haven't had any since the night before last

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

omg wanna i cant believe you are in box 6 ! were does time go!! im so sorry to read u cant deliver were u want and your having such a poop time with the spd thingy :( !!! pray for me girls af was due on monday and still no sign, i dont think she will be long but im glad she is not here yet :) but im not getting my hopes up as I was 4 days late last month xx


----------



## nb1984

Hi girls!

Justmarried - so glad everything went well, how exciting! I hope all continues that way.

Wana - Hopefully sitting in the cinema wont be too bad! Fingers crossed!

Here is the link to the Humphreys stuff we got, we have ordered the cot bed in white, the cot bed bumper, curtains, tie backs with the little bears on and the sleeping bag!

https://apple.clickandbuild.com/cnb...CategoryID=57&title=Nursery+Bedding+and+Decor

It has arrived at my Mums today so I am going to check it all out tomorrow, I cannot wait!

Gossipgirly - I will be keeping everything crossed for you that the :witch: doesnt arrive, make sure you keep us posted.

We have a busy weekend ahead, my Uncles 70th on Saturday and on Sunday I am meeting an old school friend for lunch, she is 10 days ahead of me so very exciting to have a bump buddy close by!

Hoping for a cuddle with my friends baby Hugo too but I will leave her alone until next week.

Have a fab weekend everyone, I got an iphone yesterday, gutted I am stuck at work and can't just play with it! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Gossipgirly -fx'd (infact everything crossed) for you this month - Really hope you get your BFP soon xx

Nat - Your Humphrey's Corner stuff is so cute,bet you cant wait to get your nursery done now to see it all in place -I know I can hardly wait lol. 
Any luck with the house selling? 

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## GossipGirly

awww nb humphries corner stuff is soooo cute, cant wait till i can shop! thanks for encouragment girls hope i have some good news for you tomorrow :D xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay - for Gossipgirly -See that ticker xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And YAY!!! fpr you too justmarried -box 6 today on your ticker -getting so close now!! xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

I'm jealous!!!! :wacko:
Want to go up a box too.... lol
Got our cot now, and a mattress, and started sorting the baby's room soooo excited now! hehe. xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hiya ladies!

Happy Mothers Day to you all!!!

Well it seems that my Angel Baby Bead has sent me a Mothers Day Present.............................................................................................















:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


YIPPEE!!!!!!

It's very early days though! Had a feeling yesterday and today so did a FRER this afternoon (so no FMU yet) and got a faint positive!

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to you all!!!
> 
> Well it seems that my Angel Baby Bead has sent me a Mothers Day Present.............................................................................................
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!!!!!!
> 
> It's very early days though! Had a feeling yesterday and today so did a FRER this afternoon (so no FMU yet) and got a faint positive!
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me girls!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So so chuffed for you beadette :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Happy Mother's Day -and that must be the best present ever xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Beadette said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to you all!!!
> 
> Well it seems that my Angel Baby Bead has sent me a Mothers Day Present.............................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!!!!!!
> 
> It's very early days though! Had a feeling yesterday and today so did a FRER this afternoon (so no FMU yet) and got a faint positive!
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me girls!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

YAY Beadette!!! I'm so so soo happy for you!! Happy Mothers day to you too! my fingers and toes are crossed for you, what a wonderful mothers day present for you!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

So hi everyone! Sorry its been a while, I dont know where the time has gone! our kitchen is finished now, lucky for us we didn't have to do any of the work, just had the inconvenience! just slowly moving stuff back in... but I've been away at center parks this weekend on a hen do and we leave tomorrow to go to america for two weeks... and we haven't packed yet... I'm so tired! 

I'm so jealous! it sounds like most of you have your prams and cots all picked out. We can't decide on anything! When we get back from america we're going to have to go back to kiddiecare again and make some purchases this time! 

I met my new midwife on thursday as she wanted to meet me before I went on holiday, she came to my house and was really really nice so I'm very excited now. I feel like I've been in midwife limbo for a while but now it feels all settled. I got another scan booked for april 12th as have cyst on ovary and consultant wants to have a look, then I go back a couple weeks later for another anti d jab, which I'm deffo not looking forward to as not a big fan of needles or injections...

Well, off to do some packing, think I'm going to take the wedding dress to live at my mum's house for a while since space is going to be a bit tight soon when all the baby stuff starts arriving! (once we've chosen and ordered it that is!) 

Hope your all having a lovely Mothers day!!

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MilitaryMummy said:


> I'm jealous!!!! :wacko:
> Want to go up a box too.... lol
> Got our cot now, and a mattress, and started sorting the baby's room soooo excited now! hehe. xxx

Wont be long lol-I am sure it was 22w 2 days only. Isn't it great buying th baby stuff lol -I just love it!! :happydance:

MrsBeanbump- Have a great holiday, you'll need to fill us in when you get back; and there's still plenty of time for shopping. :hugs:

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

yay beadette :) xxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh my goodness! How exciting, I just logged in and saw your post Beadette, that is BRILLIANT news!


----------



## nb1984

Mrs bean bump - you have probably gone already but i hope you have a fgab trip!

Wana - House selling is not going great, we have had only 4 viewings and I did think it would be more, they tried to book a last minute one in on Saturday but we had my Uncles 70th birthday lunch to go too and you may have seen pics of my dog on facebook! So we always try and take him out when a viewing is on as he may be a little overbearing for some, plus the house was a tip as we werent expecting anyone around, I did say I was happy to do it myself on Sunday but didn't hear anything back. We have seen one we like but no rush as they havent found anything and we dont have a buyer so will have to wait and see.

Fingers crossed now Spring is on the way people will be house hunting!

I have been sleeping really well the last 2 weeks, I am probably jinxing myself saying this! But hoping for a bit of respite in that area now as it's been awful waking up so early all the time, but I can't complain really seeing as all is well with bubba!

I went for lunch with a friend yesterday who I havent seen for 10 years! It was lovely as she is about 2 weeks ahead of me with her pregnancy so lovely to catch up. And I got to see my friends baby Hugo who was born on Wednesday, I could eat him!

We saw hubby's Mum yesterday and I had my first 'bump rub' from her, I thought to myself that I could probably deal with the occasional quick 'ooh you are getting bigger' but this was a full on 5-10 seconds all over rub, I said to hubby when we got home that I find it REALLY weird when people do that to me, and he said 'thats what people do when you are pregnant' and I said, 'ok well I find it weird, your Mum never feels the need to rub me any other time!' So I am hoping that gets conveyed to her!!

How is everyone else doing? My kicks are getting stronger but hubby is gutted he can't feel them yet, I read in my week by week book that the baby will double in size over the next 3 weeks so hopefully he will be able to feel them soon!

Can anyone else's partner feel them yet? xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MM -Congrats - you' ve reached box 6 lol xx

nb - lol at the bump rubbing - Why do ppl do that?? I must admit I really dont mind the odd pat from my sis or my mum (on infrequent occassion only) but if my MIL was to start rubbing my tum, I'd be mortified lol. 
My DH felt a kick from baby a few weeks ago, but nothing since - he knows as soon as Dad puts his hand on my belly and stops moving, I swear he does lol. A few nights a go I was holding a book against my bump, and my little man was kicking it so hard lol the book was jumping; until I shouted DH to see -and then he stopped lol 

Fingers crossed on the house front xx

Take care everyone, have a good day xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

YAY im on box six woop woop lol.
I know what you mean about the bump rubbing, i don't mind people i know touching my belly but i can't stand strangers, just makes me think "how would you like it if i came grouping you for not reason??" Talk about personal space invasion lol.
My DH still hasn't felt baby yet and i've started to feel her on the outside but as soon as hubby puts his hands there that's it she doesn't move at all.
Other than that i've been signed off work for the week grrrrrrrrrr. Suffering really bad migranes and been told to take paracetamol and rest!!! :(
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## nb1984

MM - Yay for Box 6!! That's fab! I cannot believe we are less than a month away from the 3rd trimester, this is going so fast, I am ridiculously excited.

Sorry to hear about your migraines, I really hope they pass nice and fast.

Wana - How's your sps? Are you getting around any easier?

Well hubby felt the baby kick for the first time last night! I could feel when I got into bed that they were a lot stronger and he felt it! Which was very exciting but baby was not prepared to continute his/her performance after that. 

I am glad I am not the only one who feels funny about being rubbed by randoms, my little nephew does it while he asks me questions about the baby but he is only 3 so it is really cute! I think next time MIL does it I might have to see if I have the balls to say 'so shall I rub you back now?' But I know I wont! Just will have to shoot hubby a look and hope he notices! Either that or just step backwards as that outstretched hand comes towards me hahahaha! 

I am hoping this week at work goes very nice and fast, the weather is lovely and I want to be at home!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MM -Hope you are feeling better, I have never had a migraine but a bad headahce is bad enough for me -I hope you are getting some relief now.

nb - Thanks for asking - spd is really bad today but I had a relatively good day, pain wise yesterday and am paying now for doing too much then probably. But DH has made lovely little cushions for my crutches out of memory foam, so that is defiantely helping with the sore hand problem.And once he comes in I'll get to go for a nice warm bath, that always helps too but lol I cant get in and out very easily on my own so shouldn't really be doing it when home alone; incase I get stuck lol.

I bet your DH was so delighted at feeling the baby move, mine was -although he admits to being a tad jealous that he cant feel him move like I do; especially when I sit at night rubbing my bump and baby kicks in response and I just sit there grinning and chuckling to myself -he feels a bit left out lol -Aww !! And then he tries to at least feel it from the outside and our lil man stops haha. He's getting a bit of a complex really lol. Wont be that, later on when the kicks are uncomfortable lol -and I am sure he doesn't want the spd either !!! 

Oh well, I am needed with the lego building, youngest son is home from school and needs my help, so I am off for now.
ttfn ladies xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am so jealous today -DH is away snowboarding -I wanna go do something exciting too.

xx


----------



## nb1984

Woo hoo ladies! I am 23 weeks, which I think means I am viable today! How exciting!! :happydance:

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? We have had lots of enquiries about DH's car so fingers crossed we will get that sold this weekend and then going to see some friends who live at Box Hill on Sunday so taking Buster for a nice walk over there.

Loving this spring time weather! Have a fab weekend bump buddies! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello ladies- hope you all had a nice weekend, nb - hope the car sold and you got your nice walk in the nice spring weather (lol - which we aren't having here haha- its totally pissing it down outside, I can hear the rain bouncing off the ground outside lol) :rain:

We had a quiet weekend, DH still busy decorating, another visit to B&Q (although they did have 20% off this weekend so got loads of bargains lol -which I love ) and lots of doing nothing and really unhealthy eating (oo-er , not so good lol but DH was so busy and I really couldn't be bothered cooking much :blush::blush:) but I do feel much better for it today. 

So, another week has gone past and I am nearly 24 weeks now ,I had thought 24 weeks was viable but your probably right nb as thinking about it, babies are rescusitated from 23 weeks onwards and given every opportunity to survive -so Yay!! Viable then!!!WOW Can't believe it -some days/weeks feel so long and dragging and then at other times the time seems to be flying past -DH was talking about the day we got our BFP (back on 5th Nov) and how it seemed it would be ages until 1) we could tel ppl; 2) we got our dating scan; 3) our anomaly scan and finding out he is a boy etc -OMG all the milestones we have passed already and so close to third tri.
:wohoo::wohoo:

Have a great day ladies and bumps xx :hugs:

p.s our little guy is bouncing around in sleep /awake cycles now -he tends to waken up and start bouncing about every morning from about 11am -12 noon, then again about 5pm and his most wakeful time is from 21:15 -when he goes crazy and bounces about for about 1-2 hours constantly lol -my youngest son thinks it is so cool to feel it -he sits n giggles and just looks amazed haha:haha::haha:


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls. 

Hope you all had a nice weekend. I did, just wish it lasted longer! Spent Saturday with my girlfriends enjoying a lovely meal and the cinema. Then went baby and house shopping with hubby yday! Ordered our furniture from M&S!!! Pram is causing a problem as we want a new design edition which isnt available to order til next week.....just hoping we can get it ordered asap!!! 
Kitchen is coming along nicely....hopefully be totally completed in next 3-4 weeks! Hubby is fitting it himself as he is a joiner, so it will take a bit longer with him being at work full time, but it will save us a fortune! Ordered our amazing range cooker yday....cant wait to cook lots of lovely family meals on it (even tho I cant cook! hehe!!)
Wanna - I love that you eat unhealthily when house is being done....we are exactly the same....cant be bothered to make anything, plus kitchen is upside down!!! It's a great excuse for yummy takeaways!!!
NB - hope you got car sold! Are you replacing it? We decided to just part ex hubbys car as garage gave us a really good deal. We have ordered a new Qashqui....very excited for it to be delivered!!! Should be here by 20th April!! It will be our first proper family car as we have two 3door cars at the min...so its our first grown up 5 door! hehe!!
Anyway lovely ladies.....I have a craving for fish finger sandwiches at the min so Im off to have some! Hahaha!!
xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi! just popping in while on hols! internet at my mothers house! 

24 weeks today! wow how time has flown by! I'm back to work next week and i've still not officially given notice of when I want maternity leave to start... because I'm still not sure how close to the due date I want to try to work. And next week we get to send away for the maternity grant!

I feel so behind though, we haven't picked pram or furniture yet!! we might just buy a moses basket for now and a pram and not really rush on the furniture as we dont know how long will be in current house. Hubby in raf and is due to be promoted within next 6 months.

justmarried- we have a qashqai! how exciting, its a really nice car and drives really well... i only have difficulty with parking it.... but I have difficulty parking at all anyways! can't wait to get into those parent & child spaces!

well hope everyone has a great week! we've got some more sales to hit up this week before coming back next week. There are a lot of sales on children clothes at the minute plus a lot of extra %% off coupons floating about. I dont think we will have to buy anymore clothes until he's a year old!! 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

Mrsbeanbump -hope you are having a fab time away and enjoying all the baby shopping lol -I have my appt with HR next week to discuss my current sickness, but also to arange my mat leave and return to work (after bubs is born -doesn't look like I'll get back this side of the pregnancy).I'm sure they are going to be none too happy with me, so not really looking forward to that. Got my MatB1 a few weeks ago, so will need to make sure DH takes it to his work this week to arrange his paternity leave too -Is becoming oh so real now lol!!! :happydance::happydance:

Yay!! :wohoo::wohoo: And congrats on reaching 24 weeks -totally viable now!! 

justmarried -my DH is fitting our kitchen too -so taking a bit longer also, but has really saved us a fortune. We should have it totally completed this week(only last minute trimmings to be done now) , unless he gets side tracked with another job lol (which is totally possible as we bought our new paper for the hall, and new flooring too and he is itching to get that done now lol). I must admit, I think its looking brilliant -we were so badly in need of a new kitchen for soooooooooooooo long and its just great. I love it!!!:thumbup:
I'll be so glad to get the house back to normal though, it is much better than it was, but there is still a constant reminder of all the work thats to be done or going on -power tools lol, wallpapering equipt, and wood n nails etc lol. 

I am a bit sore today so am going to have a nice chilled relaxing day, and the sun is shining here for a change lol- so HOW SAD is it?? that I am excited about getting some washing out on the line lol:haha::haha:

:hangwashing::hangwashing:

ttfn girls -have a good one xx :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is well

Just popped in to say hi really, so ''Hi'' lol

Discovered my 15y.o(going on 25y.o) daughter has been bunking off school and forging letters from me, so I had to go down to her school yesterday to talk to her and her pastoral care teacher about it. Could have killed her lol -she looked so ashamed to be caught and has been put on a 'bad conduct' card for a few weeks so hopefully the lecture, how disappointed we all are etc with have some impact and she'll pull her socks up. She sits her 4th year exams in a few weeks. She is also grounded too, for a fortnight -so plenty of chores to be done around the house and ample time for studying too lol. Teenagers !!!!

I seen my physio yesterday -she says there is nothing else they can do for me, just to take it easy, keep taking the painkillers and to phone her if the pain changes in the future. Probably the best idea actually though, as I was struggling to get there some days and she wouldn't do anything anyways as there is no obvious mis-alignment that can be fixed and my pubis symphis is so unstable and painful so most of the time we met up and just chatted lol. Bit of waste of time really.

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day /week

Hugs to all mums and bumps xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Greetings bump buddies!

Sorry for being AWOL for a bit, it was my birthday on Tuesday and has been a busy week! 

Justmarried - We sold the car, woo hoo! We got the full asking price and the guy left a deposit last week and is coming to collect it on Saturday morning, very exciting! Hubby mentioned to his boss he was selling it and he has offered his a wage increase if he gets a van rather than a car, he is a landscape gardener, so we think he will do that. I have an Audi A3 but it's a 3 door so we need to change it, I love it :( but I am sure I will love a new car too, the Qashqai's are gorgeous!

Mrsbeanbump - I am glad you had a fab trip, cannot wait to hear about all the things you have bought!

Wana - House sounds like it is coming along really well, we had 2 viewings this week who have both said they are interested but got to wait until Sat when they have viewed everything, the house we like is still available so just keeping everything crossed it doesn't go before we are under offer!

Sorry to hear you wont be able to get back to work, I really hope the pain lets up for you, I get the odd twinge and think that's bad so I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. And I hope your daughter has learnt her lesson! I must admit I did the same thing and when I got caught I was mortified!

I am 24 weeks tomorrow, yay! I told hubby we were viable now and he got all excited and we went baby shopping via ebay on the weekend! We got some gorgeous Humphreys Corner bits for the nursery, I found a seller who makes a lamp shade into a hot air balloon with the elephant in the basket, it arrived this morning and it is gorgeous!

My Mum also picked me up some Vegas baby gro's on her trip this week and my birthday present was a gorgeous nappy bag from A Pea in the Pod, so I have been very spolied!

It feels a bit more real now we are buying things! Also the kicks are getting stronger, I was sitting on the sofa yesterday and some of them were so hard I actually saw my belly move, I actually 'feel pregnant' now I can feel the baby and I am a bit fatter hahaha!

I can't believe we are all rapidly approaching the 3rd trimester, it has gone so fast! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay nb -congrats on week 24 -roll on third tri now. :happydance:

FX'd for your house selling soon, that sounds promising that you have had a few interested viewers anyway -so infact everything crossed for you (and thats REALLY difficult to do with spd lol) With you buying more Humphries corner stuff for the nursery you'll be desperate to get one done too, so hope the sale happens quickly. And your lampshade sounds adorable!!! :cloud9:

Well Kind of good news from my DH last night, he currently works a 11am -7 pm shift which means he is there to see me in the morning for a short while, help me get out of bed etc (when I am truly stuck lol) but doesn't get home until between 7:30 and 8 pm and hardly sees our youngest before bed, is never in in time to make dinner or do much around the house etc AND his shift is changing next week to 07:45 -15:45 -yay!!!! Early mornings for him again after a long time of not having to get up until 10am lol and I may need to get the kids to help me out of bed on the really bad days lol but he'll be home in the evenings again. Yay!!! It will be so much better for when the lil man has arrived too. I can't wait :happydance::happydance:

Went to Ben's (our youngest son age 8) parents evening last night and it was fab -my wee man is a superstar -al the teachers love him to bits, and he is doing so well. He's top of the class for maths and in the top group for english. He has always excelled at his maths but he struggled to catrch up with his english in primary 1 and 2 as he had glue ear as a toddler through until he was 6; and spent a lot of his developmental years with very poor hearing and subsequently developed speech problems. [ Bit of history - my health visitor and paediatrician for 18 months refused to believe his hearing was affected, and told me that 1) he was pretending he couldn't hear and 2) I was being a neurotic mother... until I demanded he be referred to ENT and it was discovered his ears were practically filled with the glue like substance. AArgghh - dont always believe what the health 'professionals' say' a mothers intuition is normally right. Anyay, he has since had 2 operations for grommit insertion to release the fluid and also had his adenoids removed, had 2 years of speech therapy and a lot of supported study in primary 1 and 2 and now YAY!!!! - His p3 teacher (new to the school) wasn't even aware there had ever been a problem] 
SO proud !! :cloud9::cloud9:

Sorry for going on lol 

Have a good day ladies and bumps

P.S My little man's kicks are getting so strong now too -It is so fab I love it 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nb1984

Well ladies a little over a week and we are all in the 3rd trimester, i can't believe it! It is so exciting!

Wana that is great news about your hubby's working hours, I love it that mine is at home before and after work and will have a good amount of time with the baby.

I had the exact same thing as a child and ended up with gromits twice and my adanoids out, I have such bad balance and walk into everything all the time as a result of it! I am glad Ben is on the right track though, that is really good news.

Mrsbeanbump - Are you back to normality now?

We have our 4d scan on Saturday, I cannot wait to see the baby again, I have called to say we most definitely don't want to know the sex, so fingers crossed we wont see anything we dont intend on seeing, although there is no chance I won't be having a look!

Loving that it is a 4 day week, then I am off on Tuesday as well and doing something with my nephews so looking forward to a good long weekend, it is hubby's birthday on Wednesday too so a busy week of celebrations too.

Hope everyone is well, I didnt sleep too well last night so I am shattered today but hopefully that means I will tonight.

Lots of love to all and the bumps xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Ooh also I forgot to say, and it just reminded me by another post in the 2nd trimester forum, hubby and I :sex: on the weekend and MY GOD did it hurt, he said everything was def a lot smaller as well!

Has anyone else found this?! Christ knows how I am expected to push a baby out!! Sorry for TMI!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> Ooh also I forgot to say, and it just reminded me by another post in the 2nd trimester forum, hubby and I :sex: on the weekend and MY GOD did it hurt, he said everything was def a lot smaller as well!
> 
> Has anyone else found this?! Christ knows how I am expected to push a baby out!! Sorry for TMI!! xxx

Lol I know how you feel about the feeling a bit more sensitive n swollen down there but as for :sex: WOW!!! It is amazing at the moment, all those extra juices flowing and tighter (yup , but sorry way TMI :blush:- All for the better just now lol:haha:) -OMG I am so horny lol :blush:(prob because we dont do it as often as previously cos of my spd and either me being too sore, or him being too afraid of making me sore lol but O.M.G. I am terrible at the moment - think about it all the time -too much time on my hands too I s'pose cos normally it would be the last thing on my mind after a few night shifts or after a twelve hour shift at all lol :haha:) 

DH has never said anything about it (and I'd kill him if he did lol) but it must be really strange (and a bit gross) for the men -I mean I have put on over 2 stone already; have a huge bump which gets in the way and huge veiny boobs. Not very attractive at all. I mean if he developed a huge beer gut and love handles over the space of a few months I am sure it woiuld put me off a bit lol :wacko:

TTFN Ladies and bumps, I need to go give Ben some TLC -he's jsut come home, with a huge shiner of a blackeye - he bumped heads with another pupil - poor wee soul!!! Always full of bumps n scrapes haha- typical boy!!

Lotta love xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

AAAaaaarrrghhhhhhhhh - It's bloody well snowing AGAIN!!!!!!!!

I am well and truly stuck at home today now -cant get out on the damn crutches in the snow, plus looks like the car will be snowed in anyway.

So much for the start of British summer time lol!!!!!


----------



## nb1984

Oh god what a nightmare! We have rubbish weather but no actual snow, I can't believe how nice it was only a few days ago and now we have this, I bet my well planned summer off work will be a total washout too!

I have never had heartburn in my life before but my god did I get it last night, it was horrendous!!

I went for dinner with some friends and had to stop at MIL's on the way home for some Rennie tablets as there was no way I would have slept, I then watched the last Married, Single, Other and cried for a good hour!!

How is everyone else doing today? xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

HI! we're back to UK now, got back yesterday morning. Boy are those planes cramped!!! I couldn't move for basically the whole 7 hours! and I was so tired and cramped (the lady in front of me put her seat back) I basically cried the whole time! good thing it was a night flight and it was dark! I'm glad to be back now but not looking forward to going on a plane again december time with a lil one to visit family!

Back to work today, glad it was only today and tomorrow then long bh weekend! woop woop! we're thinking of going to kiddicare again but not sure... but we're starting to panic we have not made any of the 'big' decisions yet...

Baby has been kicking loads! all day long practically! Last night hubby saw it happen for the first time, he's felt it for a while now but now you can see my skin literally jump, its really weird! 

We start NCT classes on tuesday... and 25 weeks this week so can apply for the maternity grant anytime now whenever I see the midwife! And being 25 weeks I'm supposed to tell work this week when my last day is but I'm clueless! I dont know when I want to finish, I always planned on June 10th but now I'm thinking I should try to work later into pregnancy, and If I can't hack it will just have to get signed off at the end...I know they wouldn't force maternity on me and I'm not entirely convinced I want to go back to work after... its a bit stressful at the minute and I'm not too keen on senior management of the company.

Well need to get some rest now, thinking it will be a 12 hour day tomorrow to ensure I get the 4 day weekend.... boo

xxx


----------



## nb1984

Mrsbeanbump - Welcome back! Sorry to hear about your flight, fingers crossed it won't be so bad next time!
We have started to feel worringly unprepared as well, we might take the bull by the horns and go and order a pushchair this weekend, we shall see! I don't start NCT classes until the end of April so will be good to hear how yours go, my sister still has lots of friends she met through hers so I am looking forward to that.

What has everyone got planned for the bank holiday weekend? We are car shopping as we have not yet replaced hubby's so one car at the moment which isn't entirely practical for us as neither of us can get to work without one, public transport connections where we live are useless.

We have our 4d scan on Saturday, I cannot wait! But other than that no fixed plans but I have a feeling the weather is going to ruin any chance of doing anything nice.

Roll on 5pm as I am off on Tuesday as well so really looking forward to it! Happy Easter! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -Glad you had a nice time Mrsbeanbump, but sorry the flight was bad, you'd think ppl would be more considerate wouldn't you?

And yay!! the health in pregnancy grant -I'd forgotten about that -what's everyone planning on buying /or putting it towards??? 

Wish we were having a 4d scan now nb - seems so long since we seen our little man, and so long still to go too. If we hadn't found out the sex, then we'd be defiantely having another scan to find out but otherwise I can't seem to justify the extra money( I know I am prob just being tight but I keep thinking of all the other stuff we need /I want for the baby lol). Are you staying team yellow? Cos at 25 weeks and 4d there's a good chance you'll see something inadvertantly. Hope the heartburn is not too bad and settling down a bit -It's one ailment I have never suffered from ,but my poor sister had it terribly every pregnancy.

Well I am just back from HR- handed in my MatB1 and sorted out my maternity leave. I am owed 3 weeks A/L from last year so taking that from 33w -36w, then starting mat leave at 36 weeks. They know not to expect me back in the interim aswell, so that takes the pressure off me abit, I hate making that call saying ' another sickline' - so another 7 week sickline (after this one runs out), then hols then officially maternity leave Yay!!!!!. I should be due to go back next April /May. So Yay!!!
DH sorted out his paternity leave this week too, OMG!!! It makes everything so REAL having those bits of paper lol -strange as this sounds it really does!!!!!

Well have fun car shopping nb, hope the jetlag doesn't get you too hard Mrsbeanbump and everyone have a lovely Easter break, my kids are off from today so nice to have some company about the house (although I am going to feel bad that I am not physically able to get out and do much of anything fun with them) On the plus side, the snow has cleared an it's actually sunny today and feels much warmer than ever before -maybe spring has sprung afterall.

Have a good day ladies and bumps xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

ooo nb, 4d scan! I was just looking online today that the place where I got a gender scan has a special going fri/sat for 4d scans so really tempted... hubby has agreed so think we'll book ours for saturday too as that is the day he had two openings (I called to check today). We'll get some colour photos/ black and white photos and a dvd!
Wanna, glad you got your maternity sorted out with work, what a relief that must be, I've got to decide at the weekend what I want to do..... at least they didn't make you take your maternity leave now, as in my letter (which I said I didn't think they'd really enforce) is that I could be forced mat leave from 25th april! 

So I think I'll put the grant money towards the 4d scan hehe! but wont be in time for that... but we've only got clothes and nappies at the minute so we'll see... We're going to do some shopping this weekend too hopefully and get something sorted! lots of cleaning in our near future too so will be procrastinating on bnb this weekend! Looking forward to having 4 days off!

Hopefully going to kiddiecare again this weekend, but I'm not sure when its open... want to try out some prams!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ooh lucky you, both of you -4d scans at the weekend. Enjoy ,and remember to come back and let me know how it went. I read a story on here last week about a girl who was told boy at 20w scan and then had a girl lol - maybe you;ll get a suprise Mrsbeanbump. I have bought all blue lol- would be a big suprise for me haha. 

Well, I have just won a bid for a Summer prenatal heart listening device from EBay -brand new for £10. I know , a bit late lol -everyoen else seemed to get their dopplers etc much earlier on but I couldn't resisit when I saw it. And so looking forward to hearing our little man's heart beat whenever I want now yay!!!!! He bounces about constantly so that should be reassuring enough but I want to hear it lol - this being off work boredom is going be really hard on my pocket haha.

Have a good weekend xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So how did the 4d scans go???? Any thumb sucking, hand waving etc to tell of? :baby::baby: Any pics to show off?

Mrsbeanbump - congrats on getting your baby furniture -what did you buy? Any pics? And congrats on week 26 and getting down to double digits yay!! :happydance:

I am on double digits today too -yay!!!! So excited, roll on third tri and then baby time :happydance: 99 days on my ticker to go. 

I have just realised this weekend; that we are quickly running out of time with the home improvements lol :haha:
I want it all completed by week 36 (just in case baby makes an early apearance, although he'll probably be late lol :haha:) SO only 10 weeks (weekends really) to get it al done, wouldn't be a problem at all if I could help more, but DH is having to do all the shopping, majority of tidying up too and the renovations lol. OMG Well I am sure it will make the next 10 weeks fly past; and then time will stop still haha.

Have a good week ladies xx Haven't heard from militarymummy or justmarried recently. Everything okay ladies?? xx :hugs:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Wanna - so you should have said you wanted one of those summer heart things, I've got one that I'm prob going to put on ebay because I could only hear my belly rumbling on it... but I haven't tried it again recently so maybe I'll try it again today as baby has gotten a lot bigger since the last time I was trying to use the monitor!

We got furniture at kiddiecare, heres the link, for some reason white and beech colour sets were half off, but the dark wood was only like £100 off or something so we're getting a white set, which I prefer anyways so then I can use whatever in the room and never have to worry about matching furntiure. So.. the sales assistant said 4-6 weeks and I had an internal sigh of relief that I had extra time to sort out the spare bedroom but we got a phone call today that says they want to deliver on April 12th! the best bit about the furniture is they deliver it and put it up!! so no flat packs for hubby! 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_2120_10751_-1_30681_9373_10001_30681

After goign to kiddicare and another big baby warehouse in grantham I think we've narrowed the pram down to a graco symbio, quinny buzz, or concord neo... still not sure but thats the style we like. But we like a city out and about thing too thats not a travel set but folds really easy so having a hard time spending all that money on something we might want to replace in a years time! the plan now is the furniture is out of the way and thats a relief and now we might wait until the baby show in birmingham in May to get the pram as I heard good deals at baby show.... unless theres a huge sale before then.

And best news ever, theres a mamas and papas coming to our town on the 29th April so maybe I'll get a pram there instead, love that store!

we ended up not having 4d scan yet, hopefully they'll be another special offer soon but we really needed to get out and buy some furniture / prams.... so put the 4d off until another day.. we've got another nhs scan on 12th april for the consultant to take a peek at my cyst on my ovary. I believe it hasn't changed size and is 5cm big on ovary so they're just going to check it out...

and wanna... I wont get a suprise about gender :) ... because I had the amnio, not funnest time ever, but the upside was they looked at the chromosomes and theres deffo a boy in there!

well off to cook some lunch, my friend who's getting married next saturday is coming over so I can try out some hairstyles on her as she wasn't real happy with her 'test run'... and I'm trying to de-stress her!

and double digits is exciting!! I think I've decided to have June 18th as my last day at work is well... so something else to look forward too! I'm looking forward to being a domestic goddess for a year! (I'll probably change my mind later on but we'll leave it at that for now)

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey there lovely girls!!!

Sorry Ive been away a while....house is manic and work has been crazy for the past week!
Mrsbeanbump - your furniture looks lovely!!! Ours is being delivered on 1st May, so got a little bit of time to give room a lick of paint and to put up border. Here's our furniture

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Osc...page=&node=192598031&sr=1-4&mnSBrand=core&rh=

I am off work for 2 weeks now so gonna get cracking! Really hard to get completely organised with house still being upside down! Going to buy nursery things this week. Also bought bag for hospital today so going to gradually start to fill it.
We ordered our pram yday!! Eventually decided on the Babystyle Oyster. We loved the iCandy cherry due to the size and how light it is but just not keen on the colours. The Oyster is very similar but can come with funky colour pack. We went for the purple grape colour. It comes automatically in black so if baby turns out to be boy we can still use it and just change the colour pack. They are only £50 each so be a good way to make pram look different without buying a new one!
Here's the link if anyone wants to peek 
https://www.babystyle.co.uk/OysterCP.html 
I am so glad to be off for 2 weeks! So exciting!!
Wanna - Im sure you'll get all the diy done hunni. I know exactly how you feel atm. Did you have your other children early or late? I also want all house done by 36 weeks (when maternity is due to start also) just in case. Also, it means I can chill out for a couple of weeks before baby arrives! Ladies....it is so excting! And time is flying by!!!!
I promise to be on more this week....probs spend all of my time on here! Haha! 
Love to all yummy mummies and bumps!
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies and bumps

Mrsbeanbump -your furniture is lovely, and love the fact that they deliver and erect it for you too. 
And so exciting choosing prams isn't it?? There is so much choice though, it gets a bit over whelming at times haha -I love mine -Jane slalom pro with matrix car seat but worried endlessly about making the final decision to purchase it and continued worrying until it arrived lol -Now I absolutely love it and know it is the perfect one for us. 

Justmarried -I love your pram choice, love the colour you have chosen too, it's gorgeous and I love the fact that you can change the colour scheme too -it' brill!!! 

I got so excited when you mentioned buying your hospital bag, and starting to get things ready!!!! OMG -You are right!!!! Really should start getting bits n bobs ready for that too, more shopping!! haha

Talking about more shopping, I bought our baby swing yesterday - Fisherprice Link-a-doos magical mobile swing. It is so sweet (Sure DH would agree more if I wasn't buying more clutter whilst he was trying to decorate lol, but it was a bargain and I couldn't resist haha). Main things I need now are mattresses for my moses basket, swinging crib and cot -using all beds from previous babies ( It's the only stuff I kept, strangely enough!! When everything else was given away to the local charity shop 5 years ago, I held onto these).
We are having the Mammut wardrobe and chest from IKEA for our little guys room -I just think it is so cute. 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80099163
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90099153

nb -seen your lil bubs 4d pic on FB -WOW -It is so great !!! -the detail is fab, must've been even better seeing him/her moving on the screen. What a cute little button nose. So precious!! :cloud9:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies and bumps

Mrsbeanbump -your furniture is lovely, and love the fact that they deliver and erect it for you too. 
And so exciting choosing prams isn't it?? There is so much choice though, it gets a bit over whelming at times haha -I love mine -Jane slalom pro with matrix car seat but worried endlessly about making the final decision to purchase it and continued worrying until it arrived lol -Now I absolutely love it and know it is the perfect one for us. 

Justmarried -I love your pram choice, love the colour you have chosen too, it's gorgeous and I love the fact that you can change the colour scheme too -it' brill!!! 

I got so excited when you mentioned buying your hospital bag, and starting to get things ready!!!! OMG -You are right!!!! Really should start getting bits n bobs ready for that too, more shopping!! haha

Talking about more shopping, I bought our baby swing yesterday - Fisherprice Link-a-doos magical mobile swing. It is so sweet (Sure DH would agree more if I wasn't buying more clutter whilst he was trying to decorate lol, but it was a bargain and I couldn't resist haha). Main things I need now are mattresses for my moses basket, swinging crib and cot -using all beds from previous babies ( It's the only stuff I kept, strangely enough!! When everything else was given away to the local charity shop 5 years ago, I held onto these).
We are having the Mammut wardrobe and chest from IKEA for our little guys room -I just think it is so cute. 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80099163
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90099153

nb -seen your lil bubs 4d pic on FB -WOW -It is so great !!! -the detail is fab, must've been even better seeing him/her moving on the screen. What a cute little button nose. So precious!! :cloud9:

Anyway - listen to me ramble on and on -Enjoy the Easter break Justmarried, take care everyone xxx :hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

Hey again girls!
Wanna - that furniture is gorgeous! Reminds me of Disney for some reason! So cute and love the colour! Think it will be a contender for little ladies room when she gets older (the same in pink)!! Hoping to start trying again when she is 18 -24 months ish so we are planning on using the nursery furniture again and moving little lady into the spare double room, so no doubt it will turn into a pink palace! Haha!
Eeeee I am just getting so excited! Love my bump at the min and love how much baby moves around! It is such a fab time....I can't wait to meet little lady, but also love being pregnant! I might try to persuade hubby to let us have 3 or 4! Haha! He ideally wants 2 but I would like a big family. What's it like wanna? Is it crazy but fun? How do you manage financially if you dont mind me asking.....I think we're so used to being comfortable and I know this is going to change with one baby, so with 3 or 4 I can only imagine it must be hard at times to manage everyone's wants and demands and run a home too. My mum always says that everything always works out.....hope she is right as I dream of a big family one day!!
Anyway, I have had a semi-productive day. Been into work and done a bit of marking, got some new paint samples for the kitchen (which is coming on Thurs!!), had a clean and tidy as far as is possible with all the building work mess. I'm getting my hair done tonight, needs a good cut to give it some bounce! 
Hope you are all well lovely ladies! :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Justmarried -that described my house totally -when the kids were smaller lol. Lots of activities, lots of dropping off, picking up from friends, friends staying over -never a quiet moment lol BUT great fun- they wanted to go with us to the park and play football/ rounders whatever; they wanted to to all cuddle up on the sofa and watch movies with a huge bucket of popcorn etc; unfortunately my two elder ones have grown up too quickly and do there own thing most of the time, and dont want to do things with us now - apart from my biological clock ticking so loudly and me being scared I was running out of time; this probably went a long way to explaining my broodiness for baby number 4 lol . Our house remains full all the time, kids coming and going lol but they tend to just grunt a hello in my direction now lol. I have 3 sisters, and that means lots of cousins for our kids too, so always a full house at birthdays and occassions lol -this lil guy is grandchild number 14 for my mum, 12 for my dad -and it has been great - All the steps n stages of childhood!!! My only regret is that I wont be able to give this lil guy a 'close' sibling to grow up with, although I have a 7 month old nephew and a 2 1/2 y.o nephew so there will be other small folk about.

And financially -you do cope - Personally for me ,I am more financially secure this time around and am looking forward to dropping my hours at work, but previously worked fulltime with the others and managed fine, Kids always got what they needed and most items they wanted too. My first hubby was a gambling addict, and an alcoholic [which escalated in my second pregnancy - not a nice time for any of us] and I relied totally on my wages to support me and the kids, we split up shortly after my second child was born -so single parent on a crappy wage with no child support -no choice but to work full time (well 30hours /4 days really) then but we managed and still had fun. I did have a fab sister who took care of the child care for me though, or I don't know where I'd have been tbh.

Look at me rambling again lol xx

Have a fab day ladies - I am stuck home today as awaiting some parcels (one was due yesterday but never came, so I sat in all day yesterday too -and getting cabin fever).My new GHD's YAY!!!! My old ones are slowly dying. And a couple of dresses I have ordered for a christening I am attending on Sunday. Just hope they fit, I am not fit enough to go around the shops in search of things so its online all the way now -just a pain when the sizes differ so much from store to store - I have size 12 maternity stuff that are too small, and size 12 maternity stuff that are really huge lol.

Anyway ,going to half hobble / half waddle off and make some tea, maybe hang out a washing -cos it's NOT raining today yay!!!!!! The sun is actually trying to peep through the clouds lol. 

Have a great day ladies, love to all bumps xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello yummy mummys!

Sorry for being AWOL for a bit I had an extra long weekend so played catch up at work all day yesterday so have just read everyone's posts.

Justmarried - I LOVE your cot, the storage underneath is lovely, and we are hoping to try too when our baby is around 20 months, so we could end up being bump buddies again, how exciting!

Wana - I agree that your nursery bits look very Disney, I love it! 

Mrsbeanbump - If you do manage to see an offer for a 4D scan I highly recommend it, it was just amazing! I will try and find a pic but I cannot tell you how much the baby looks like my hubby when he was younger! It is unreal, we both gasped in shock when the little one popped up on the screen as we just couldn't believe the resemblance!

It has made us even more convinced it is a boy now because of how much it looks like my hubby!

We have been shopping a bit over the weekend and even went to look at some buggys, we had decided on the icandy apple but then the lady gave us a demonstration of the peach, which although smaller folds away a lot easier than the apple, so we are unsure which to go for now...my friends sister is the manager but she wasnt in that particular day so we are going to go back when she is working and see what she suggests!

Our Humphreys Corner cot has arrived at my Mums so over the bank holiday weekend at the start of May we are going to get rid of the make shift wardrode and spare bed we have and start on the nursery.

We have reduced our house by £10,000 in the hope to shift it, we have 3 weeks left with our agent that we are contracted to use them, so at the end of those 3 weeks we are going to decide what we do going forward. The house we like they still havent found anywhere, or received any offers either so at least they are not rushing us, if we lose that house we will likely take ours off right away as there hasnt even been anything else that has caught our eye to go and view!

I can't believe I am 26 weeks tomorrow! I see my midwife on MOnday and then I see her every fortnight after that, it is our 1 year wedding anniversary on May 1st and hubby has a surprise planned which is very unlike him so I am really excited! I have so much on over the next few weeks, as I got married in Vegas last year I joined a forum called 'TheKnot' and met a group of fellow English brides getting married over there, we then moved over and have our own facebook group and next Saturday 8 of us are meeting up, I can't wait!

I have already met up with 2 of the girls and I am going shopping with them on Sunday at Bluewater, Vicky is 10 days behind me with her pregnancy so I am really excited about meeting them all in person.

Also on the horizon is a charity cricket match to raise some money for a school friend that died almost 2 years ago from a diabetes attack so with all this to keep me busy I am thinking the next 3 months are going to fly by!!

I am useless at posting pictures on here so feel free to check out my facebook if you want to see my 4d scan!

Lots of love to my lovely bump buddies, this sunshine has made me feel fab today! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -Happy 26weeks and yay for double digits lol

Hope the house sale is quick!! Are you going to start a nursery in your current home, just in case?

Can't believe we are all practically 2/3rds cooked lol - Has anyone left second tri yet for the more scary third tri?? I pop in from time to time but think I'll wait until at least 26+6 haha -so real over there with all the ' I have had my baby ' threads.

nb - hope all goes well with your mw appt and wow every two weeks now - that seems a lot, must be a first baby thing is it? I have my next appt at 28weeks (has been approx 6weekly)then I think it's 4 weekly after that, until 36 weeks then fortnightly -although they have offered me more frequent visits, but only due to my spd so I declined. I have been booked in for aromatherapy massage with the midwifes every 3weeks from end of April until baby is born(they are hoping it will relieve some of the spd pain) which I am really looking forward too; and hoping it works too.

Have a good day / weekend ladies and bumps, speak to you all soon - take care xx


----------



## nb1984

Yay! I am loving my ticker says 26 weeks, I still cannot believe it does! I have seen a lot of posts about people getting to double digits and couldnt imagine when I would be! It still doesnt seem real.

Yes we will start a nursery at our house, the plan at the moment is on the May bank holiday get rid of the bed which is in our spare room, I will be 29 weeks by then. And then by the second bank holiday in May I will be 33 weeks so if we arent under offer by then we will start doing the nursery at ours and putting the furniture together. God I can't believe how quickly that is going to come around!!

I havent even peeked into 3rd trimester yet, I may do today but will hold out a few more days before I say a hello! That will be crazy to see posts about people actually having their babies!

I have been feeling really bunged up this last week, not like I have a cold, just that I need to blow my nose all the time and I am having a LOT of nose bleeds, is anyone else getting this?

A friend of mine said her appointments are every 4 weeks so I am not sure why mine are every 2, perhaps it is something to do with these lakes in my placenta as they said they wanted to keep an eye on the babies growth?

I will ask on Monday!

I cannot believe how gorgeous this weather is at the moment, I love it!

Have a fab weekend everyone, I did 'oven pride' on the BBQ grills yesterday so that they are ready for use this weekend! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
Nb - hope someone offers on your house soon! Is it a 2 bed youre in at the min? Or are you moving to change areas? We moved Nov 2008 and the house has been a complete project.....almost finished now thank goodness! I cant imagine us moving for a long time yet.....its a 3 bed with opportunity to extend and add 4 bedroom and conservatory or downstairs extension as play room.....so think I would rather do that than move as it was so stressful!! Hope you manage to get sorted before baby comes hunni.....fingers crossed for you!
Wanna - hope the massage helps your SPD....poor thing. I cant imagine how painful it must be at times! 
I have had a lovely day today!! Been down the coast since 11am with my 4 friends. One has a 3 month old, one has 3 year old and is about to pop with her second, one has a 6 year old and one is neither a mummy or broody! Such a good combination! We had a lovely lunch and played on the beach....then a yummy cake and hot chocolate! Then we played in the park for a bit.....Im shattered now! Haha!
Off to a friends house for a Chinese takeaway tonight....our kitchen is half done now, but it is so much easier to eat out or have takeaway....hopefully I will be able to cook a proper meal on our new range cooker next weekend! Its being delivered on Thursday hopefully! So exciting but stressful too!!!!
Well ladies, I hope the weather stays lovely for us all weekend!!!!!
Big hugs to bumps and mummies!
:hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Oh NB - I LOVE that you have did 'over pride' on the BBQ equip and grills in prep for nice weather this weekend! Hope you get to have a BBQ sweetie!!
xxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well, I just wrote a big long message and my comp decided to use the back key and move the web... and now I can't be bothered to type it all again.

Basically it said, love everyones furniture /pram choices. our furniture is being delivered on monday (so guess not really 4-6 weeks) and so we've got lots to clean before then. 

we're going to try to get our pram at the baby show in birmingham next month, is anyone else planning on going?

justmarried - are you on facebook?
nb- saw your 4d pic on facebook - looks amazing! I so need to go but have nhs one on monday so will have to stick to the 2d for now. 
wanna-i've not stalked 3rd tri yet but can't believe monday will be 27 weeks so officially 3rd tri, wow how scary, its gone by so quick! home stretch now girlies!

well I'm tired of typing, sorry i've not been on but i've tried and the websites not been working so I was suprised at all the posts that i've missed (guess the email update didn't send either)

Have a lovely weekend all, it should be great weather! finally!
xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

o and I was going to say that hubby and I will prob try soon after for #2 as well, as long as the first experience goes relatively well!!

and is anyone getting a lot of bump movement, my lil boy doens't stop moving, its not just kicking now, we both can feel him moving all around doing spins and such... its so amazing! but sometimes uncomfortable when trying to sleep...and starting to get in the way when :sex: sorry tmi!! :) 

yay for 3rd try, 27 weeks on monday for me! woop woop

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning ladies. 

Hey MrsBeanBump!! I had probs with website the other day, just wouldnt let me on!! 
Glad all is good with you - bet youre so excited for furniture to arrive!! Woohoo! You will have to take piccies once its in!! 
Yeah I'm on facebook hun....Lori Bennett (Newcastle). Add me if you want. 
xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

found you justmarried! I think nb/wanna will agree its nice to keep up on there too, especially later when there are pictures!!! and important updates!! :)

so I'm working from home today, waiting for baby furniture to arrive, then a scan in the afternoon (nhs). I'm so excited for both! hopefully there is nothing wrong with my cyst on ovary which is why i'm assuming I'm getting the extra scan.

so 3rd tri today..... woohoo... seems like only yesterday he was a twinkle in the eye and now I'm in the home stretch.... wanna your next!

and I ordered the car seat last night! boots.com is having another baby event with bonus points and they had 20% off maxi cosi car seats (which is the best I've ever seen) plus I'm getting like £20 back in points to spend too!!
I got this one... bit nervous about the white but I really like the polka dots!
https://www.boots.com/en/Maxi-Cosi-CabrioFix-Coloured-Snow_1035705/
plus the isofix base was 20% off too!

well hope all ladies and bumps are doing well! enjoy the day, looks like another sunny one here!

xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Is it just me or does everyone feel in higher spirits with lovely weather?!

Justmarried - Yes our house is 2 bedrooms, I so wish it was 3! We did have some plans drawn last year to extend but it would mean accessing it via the second bedroom making it very small, and also costing £20,000!! We just didn't think we would ever recoup that so decided to move instead.

We had a viewing on Saturday from a single lady wanting to move down from Wimbledon, so hoping for some positive feedback today, she has no chain which is just too good to be true so please keep everything crossed for us as we really dont want to lose the house we have our eye on! 

When we got ours it was a total project too, I have lots of renovation pics on facebook you can have a look at if you like! The house we like is a 3 bed with potential to extend to 4 and perhaps 5 with a loft so no need to ever move, and in such a lovely quite residential road, man we want it!!

We did get to have our BBQ on Saturday night, it was yummy!!

Mrsbeanbump - Ooooh please tell me where you got the discount code for boots? I just went on line and couldnt see it and I need to order a maxi cosi base and pebble seat for hubby's new car! We went on the maxi cosi website on the weekend and put in his car model and that's what it said to get, my sister is giving me her base and seat which will hopefully work in whatever car I end up with! If you can share the code I will love you forever!!

Wana - I hope you had a good weekend and enjoyed the sunshine, they say the warm weather helps your joints so I hope that is the case for you!!

I met up with 2 friends at Bluewater yesterday for some shopping, Vicky is 11 days behind me with her pregnancy and is way bigger than me :( no fair!! I want a nice baby bump! 

I am seeing my midwife today for my 26 week appointment so will be interesting to see how much weight I have gained and whether she thinks my bump is a nice average size or whether the sonographer was right at my 21 week scan and that I will need another, would be lovely to see the bubba again but I hope not too as well.

Have a fab Monday all! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well - totally gorgeous here today again -and YES Everyone does feel better when the sun is shining !!! Me anyway. 

Although my son, Ben is really annoyed being stuck at home today- ALL his friends are doing something good fun and he is stuck here with me -so far he hates me and the new baby -cos it's his fault according to Ben!! sob!!!:cry::cry: My DH's car broke down yesterday, so he has taken mine and I am totally housebound because of it. Dont see the problem getting resolved in the next few days either. :cry:

Hope the scan goes well today Mrsbeanbump and hope you get good news regarding your house nb

YAY!! I have moved up a box -box 7 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So third tri yay!!!! 

Enjoy the sun ladies and have a good day.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Again!
Scan went well today, cyst shrinking, but very slowly, 5cm to 4.7cm, need to get rescanned at 34 weeks to check again, so yay get to see baby again. But we were at hospital 3 hours, apparently all behind as the consultant died and they've got the registrar in. 
Furniture arrived and looks really nice, Ive bumped it already though with my jumper and the white shows the mark! I've rubbed it out but now I'm wondering if white was the right decision! O well...

wanna, -sorry to hear about your son being grumpy and being without four wheels today... hopefully you'll car will get fixed soon so you can have a car again.
nb, hope you got what you needed for boots, if you decide to wait, i think this is the second baby event with the 10 points per £1 they've had this year so there is bound to be another one! Did you get feedback on the house yet?

well, I've been selling loads of stuff on ebay and its finishing tonight so I've got lots of packing up to do ready for posting tomorrow, hopefully I'll make enough to buy something nice for baby!

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Again!
Scan went well today, cyst shrinking, but very slowly, 5cm to 4.7cm, need to get rescanned at 34 weeks to check again, so yay get to see baby again. But we were at hospital 3 hours, apparently all behind as the consultant died and they've got the registrar in. 
Furniture arrived and looks really nice, Ive bumped it already though with my jumper and the white shows the mark! I've rubbed it out but now I'm wondering if white was the right decision! O well...

wanna, -sorry to hear about your son being grumpy and being without four wheels today... hopefully you'll car will get fixed soon so you can have a car again.
nb, hope you got what you needed for boots, if you decide to wait, i think this is the second baby event with the 10 points per £1 they've had this year so there is bound to be another one! Did you get feedback on the house yet?

well, I've been selling loads of stuff on ebay and its finishing tonight so I've got lots of packing up to do ready for posting tomorrow, hopefully I'll make enough to buy something nice for baby!

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies! 
Hope everyone is well today. 
Any news on the house NB? Hope it's good news so you can get your dream home. I had a peek at your facebooks pics and your current home is fab, but I understand why you want to move.
MrsBeanbump - good news about the cyst, and at least you get to see bubs again soon! Ah that is a long time to be at hospital!! I have to go back at 32 weeks for rescan to check placenta. 
Wanna - 15 years olds are strange creatures arent they? I love my year 10s and 11s but they can be very hormonal at times. But most of the time they make me laugh. Hope Ben is happier today. What's the weather like at your end today? It's bad here, rainy and miserable!!
Well my mam has taken the day off today so we are going baby shopping!!! Woohoo!!! So excited! Got my list ready and hope I can get sorted as much as poss! I will let you know if it is a success! Weather is miserable so looks like the flip flops are going back in the shoe cupboard for another day!! Had them on yday and even took Charlie (our dog) down to the beach.....oh what a diff a day makes!!
Have a lovely Tuesday mummies and bumps :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well.
Loving the sunshine!!!!! Just makes me feel so much happier! lol
Also got my 4d scan on saturday and cannot wait!
Justmarried-sorry to hear about your car, hopefully it will be sorted soon for you!
Mrsbeanbump - glad to hear that your cyst is shrinking!

hope you are all well. xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning all!

Well I am very lucky as so far today looks lovely, and I still have my flip flops on! Hubby is a gardener so he loves this time of year.

I got a call from the estate agent yesterday afternoon, he said that when the lady was walking around our house she said she really liked it and would want a family member to come again with her so that she could get a second opinion as its her first house purchase and she is on her own etc etc so then when they got outside our agent asked her is she had a particular time in mind as we are keen to get under offer on the house we like so would be very flexible etc and she said that she had been told when she saw a house she would 'just know' and she had another viewing after ours so would let them know, he had left her a message yesterday but as of 3pm not heard anything back :(

So I guess it is most likely a no or she would have arranged a viewing by now, oh this is so frustrating!!

Wana - Sorry to hear about your car, I hope you get it sorted! We have an Audi A3 on a lease agreement which hubby is trying to get changed for me this week so we avoid paying another months charges on it, I might be getting an X3, woo hoo! Would love to be a 4x4 Mum even though everyone hates them hahahaha!

Justmarried - have fun baby shopping! And I hope the sun comes out for you!

Militarymummy- good to hear from you, glad all going well, we loved our 4d scan, it is amazing how much you can see, our baby looks so much like hubby, enjoy!

Mrsbeanbump - That is a shame about your furniture! Ours is white too, and second hand from my sister so I hope it is ok!

My sisters have sent out the invites for my baby shower this week, very exciting! And I have made a wishlist on amazon of all the things we would like, I cannot wait for it, although it isnt until the 6th of June and I have another friends to go to on the 5th xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Well, not so nice here today either lol -yeah what a differnece a day makes, right enough, yesterday vest top and shorts and today I'm thankful for the belly tubigrip for extra heat lol.

I am still off the road but at least have sorted out some of my youngest, Ben's grumbles lol (he's the 8 y.o justmarried btw; the elder two go off and do their own thing now; which just adds to the littler owns frustration and anger -poor wee soul SHOULD have a more active fit mummy to play with him :cry:) Anyway got DH to go up into the loft last night and bring down some of the garden toys last night his huge paddling pool ( but shame the sun has gone oops!!) and a basket ball hoop game ( very noisy and I'll have every kid in the street in the garden later lol but he has a smile on his face so far). Hoping the car will be fixed within the next couple of days.

Hope the rain stays off though, or it'll be back to grumbles for me.:growlmad:

Have my sister coming for lunch too, so will be very nice to have some adult conversation -and get a cuddle with my wee nephew too.:cloud9:

nb -fx'd for you -hope the lady gets back to you for another viewing! And yay!! for having a baby shower -how exciting - i have never had or been to one.:happydance:

Militarymummy - nice to hear from you, hope all is well at your 4d scan at the weekend and make sure you come back and post pics - or are you on facebook?- you could post them on there.
:happydance:
Justmarried -enjoy your baby shopping, silver lining to the rain and cold lol -who wants to trail around shops when its too hot? lol Think that's us maybe had our 'summer' lol - but at least it's still dry here today. Are you off to buy something in particular? or just window shopping?:happydance:

Mrsbeanbump - glad to hear the cyst is shrinking, albeit slowly AND you get to see your lil one again yay!!! I keep pricing up scans and then talking myself out of it lol - can't really justify the cost, especially since with my first three children I only had one scan (and that was mega early; between 7-10 weeks lol) and this time at least I have had two scans.:happydance:

Anyway ladies, whatever you are doing today -have a good one, for those lucky enough to still be enjoying the sunshine, I AM SO JEALOUS lol :haha:

love to mums n bumps xxx:hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

Hey peeps.....well I am back after a mammoth shopping spree!! Think I bought half of mothercare!!! I have everything apart from curtains for the nursery now!! So so so cute! I cant stop looking at it! It's all so exciting! I even LOVE the baby bath.....it's so little and I cant wait to be bathing little lady in it!! We went for the Classic Pooh range...pretty neutral but so gorgeous! Off for round 2 tomorrow to get curtains and start to get things for kitchen, accessories etc! This has to be one of the most expensive Easter hols ever! Haha! Oh, and we had a call today to say new car is being delivered next week so it's all go go go here! Kitchen, nursery, new car all in a few weeks! An expensive but exciting time!!

Wanna - sorry I got mixed up! Ah bless Ben, at least he has a smile today. Hope the weather stayed ok and he got to play basketball! Hope you enjoyed lunch with your sister x

Militarymummy - have fun at the scan! We were going to get one but have so much to sort in the house etc we are gonna use the money for something else.

NB - You never know about that lady hun, we 'knew' with this house but were sorting out finances etc so left it 2 days to arrange 2nd viewing and put an offer in. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun!! Hope you get the car you want too hun....let us know! It's all exciting at your end too....house hunting, baby and new car!!

Mrsbeanbump - hope you got all of your things packed and sorted to send off! 

On the subject of baby showers, I havent set a list up or anything, and it's not until 18th June so think Im probs gonna have most of the major things sorted by then, so hoping to just get clothes, bibs, scratch mitts etc as gifts. We have asked for a baby gym from our really close friends, so they can all chip in and get the more expensive one. Oh, and a travel cot from another set of friends. Everyone is so generous....friends have already been spoiling little lady and I havent even had baby shower yet!! 
NB - did your sister make your invites or buy them? My mam is sorting mine and wanted to know if there is anyone that sells cute invites to save her making them....any ideas?

Love and hugs ladies and bumps
xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning girls!

Well hubby and I went for a bike ride last night as it was still looking nice out, it wasn't as nice as it looked though! We were only out for about 15 minutes and when we got back oh my goodness was I in pain! I think it may have been braxton hicks? As I could feel how tight the muscles were really low down under my belly, and I was pacing and rocking trying to get it to subside, it really hurt! Then I started to feel really nauseous and was heaving a bit but hadn't eaten since lunch so I wasn't actually sick, hubby ran me a bath and then I felt ok, I said to him 'my god that hurt, and that's not even labour!!'

So I think cycling may not be the way forward in my exercise regime!!

Wana - Ooh do you think you will have a baby shower this time around? I have been to my sisters and that's it but I have 3 to go to this year, they seem to be a lot more popular now. Hope you are all sorted on the car front today and Ben is busy and happy!

MrsBeanBump - Really great news that your cyst is shrinking, my midwife didnt say anything about another scan to me so I am very jealous you get to see LO again! Thank you very much for the link to Boots, we ordered the maxi cosi base from there and it arrived yesterday!

Justmarried - Ooh we have been doing lots of shopping this week too! We got a cot mattress, changing mat and a base to go in hubby's new car, I am keeping my eye on ebay for the seat we need, which is a maxi cosi pebble as they are £150 and one just sold which was brand new for £85 so would rather save a bit and get it from there.

I really hope the lady does come back about the house but still didn't hear anything yesterday, the estate agent that is selling the house we like called me yesterday and we were talking at length about our position, he seems a lot less sales driven and far nicer than the agents we have, we went with them as at the time we liked a house they had on the market so we got a better rate for buying and selling with the same agent. We wrote to them last night to say we are giving our 2 weeks notice to end our contract, so I am expecting a phone call today! We did warn them last week but I am sure they thought we had forgotten about putting it in writing and thought they would have us for another fortnight! 

I am going to sit down with my Dad this weekend and talk finances and see what he thinks we should do as I think the houses in our area are being over priced and people are thinking the market is stronger than it is, and seeing as we have been on for almost 3 months now and not even had a second viewing I think we need to decide how much we are prepared to take a hit for and what we would have to offer on the house we like. Decisions, decisions!

My sister got my invites from babyshowerhost.com but she also said partydelights.co.uk is a good website too, mine have rubber ducks on them!

Apparently I have lots of surprises to expect so I dread to think what my sisters have up their sleeves! My best friend arranged my hen night so I think they may be taking this opportunity to embarrass me! 

Well have a good day ladies, I might get our new car tomorrow, yipeeeeeeee! xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies... i am on Facebook yes.... if you want to add me my name on there is Chelsie Gornall and my profile pic is one of my scan pics. Im in the london network :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Well, sunny again today (not quite so warm but we can't have everything I s'pose) and more importantly my DH has fixed his car; and I got mine back today yay!!!!

So have taken Ben to the park - it nearly killed me -took us about 50 mins to do a 15 minute walk with me on my crutches lol, hands are blistered, pelvis is sore, hips are aching and my abdo muscles are in spasm lol -BUT it was worth it -just to get out the house for a few hours ,see his little face all happy ,we bought hotdogs and icecream cones (with flakes in yum), he played in the kids play area; on the climbing frame, and with the sand diggers and the poochy got to swim in the Loch before we headed back to the car.
Can't see me doing it every day lol but definately worth it for today. And it will probably rain tomorrow anyway haha. Dog happy ,number 2 son happy so that suits lol. 

nb - I haven't had any painful BH this time so far, but remember after DTD in the last month or so of my last pregnancy I would have really sore BH -was convinced each time that I was going into labour, oh really sore. Brave of you to go cycling tho' -even without my sore pelvis I couldn't cycle just now lol , I think I'd just topple over if I tried haha. 

MM -will go onto FB and add you soon

Justmarried -oh your shopping trip sounds very exciting, I am desperate to go and buy something new now; or maybe just pull all the stuff out of my cupboard and look at it again. I did pick up a few more babygrows today lol - need to watch when Ben is about he was a bit ''you buying more clothes for the baby?? tut'' [seemed apeased after realising that babies can't eat hotdogs or icecream lol] My crib, cot, moses basket, pram, car seat, and swing are all up the loft out of the way just now -cannot wait to have my nursery completed and to get all the stuff put together in there.

Well, I am off to chillax on the sofa for half an hour before I start on dinner, My sun lounger jsut coapsed under me and OW!!! on top of all my other aches too -a sore coxxycc. DH is stil on a shift I hate (11am - 7pm) so cant even wait for hime to come home and make dinner. Roll on next week when he'll be home at a more reasonable hour lol (hopefully !)

Lotta love mums n bumps - hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls.
The weather is lovely here this evening....much nicer than yday! We have someone here helping hubby to do worktops for kitchen, so I am enjoying sitting in the garden! 
Another successful shopping trip today, although ended up buying a lot more maternity clothes for me than things for baby! H&M have huge sale at the Newcastle store so got loads of summer bargains! Very happy....and my mam treat me to a beautiful dress and some lovely linen trousers! So I will be nice and cool as the weather heats up - but hopefully look stylish too! Hehe!! 
I hope all of you girlies are well, sorry it's just a quick hello, but I'm about to eat a yummy MacD's that hubby has brought me in for tea while he's in kitchen. I will catch up with you all properly later.
Lots of love 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!

Wanna - sorry to hear your struggling so much with the pain, wish somebody could go sort you out with some treatment and make you feel better!
nb- hope your finance chat goes well and you can get the house you want
justmarried - i'm well jealous, I want to go shopping 2 days in a row too!

had first nct class last night, nothing really that I hadn't read already was talked about but did meet 4 other couples in the area due around the same time. However, 2 of them know the sex of baby and are keeping it a secret... which I dont understand.... but I guess a lot of people are doing it now. but it was nice as we might share costs on private pregnancy yoga classes as none in our area. 1 week down, 5 more to go! plus I booked in for hospital run active birth class and hydrotherapy/aromotherapy class! but have to wait until June for those!

I dont know about you guys but I'm soo looking forward to maternity leave, my last day is 18th June and I can't wait. Time has been flying by! 

well must go to sleep now! I'm knackered! and i'm constantly getting kicked from inside by my little alien!

sweet dreams all!
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -cannot believe the sun is still shining lol :happydance::happydance:- notice the forecast is for more snow just a wee bit higher upland than us over the weekend tho'; so thinking it must be gonna get cold again soon.

Weighed myself yesterday and I am now 11stone 10lbs haha :blush: -OMG started off at 9stone 4lb -how much weight has everyone lese put on??? I know its baby number 4 and I am a bit less mobile now than I have ever been but still -Are we not meant to put most weight on from now on in???:shrug: I am gonna be enormous lol -am hoping its not a 10lb baby I am growing -dont fancy pushing that out haha.:haha:

I am going for my glucose tolerance test next Wed (due to having PCOS) and am going to ask the mw's about having a home birth. It has taken me a while to get DH on board, he's still a bit nervous about it tbh, but I dont want to travel to the main hospital (30 mins away) and have the risk that they send DH home after the birth. With my last son, even though I requested a maximum 6 hour stay post birth, there was still a period of time that DH was sent home (because I was sent to a ward and it wasn't visiting hours!!!). It wasn't too bad because Ben was born at 08:06 and we were sent up to the ward at about 11am and was still home by 2pm, so the elder kids and my sis got to visit whilst still in the labour ward BUT after that, I was told to wait til the paediatrician had seen the baby, wait for the physio to come round, wait on the breast feeding advisor to come etc etc ,and I know these ppl are worth their weight in gold when needed but I didn't need them and DH and older kids were sent home to wait in limbo until I had 'permission' to leave lol. What if he was born in the evening? ,DH would be sent home and I would more likely have to stay all night, and then wait until all the doctors done their rounds etc the next morning .I know how long these things can take lol!! My last labour was real quick too, and I am more worried about delivering on the motorway roadside, then they'd keep me in for infection risk observation aarrghhh!! No thanks just want to have my baby and be at home. Or if they let me deliver at the CMU -no visitor restrictions,no medics to fight with, just midwifes and then straight home lol.
Not sure if my mw's will be happy though, so wish me luck. :thumbup:
Any thoughts on your birth plans yet ladies?? 


Anyways - so glad it's Friday -another week by, I love it when the weekend comes around and I can get to spend some time with DH - and also that he can do the driving and we can get out more lol :haha:

Have a great weekend ladies, hope the sun is shining for you all.
MM added you on FB -enjoy your 4d scan and add pics so I can see and be jealous lol :winkwink:
nb -hope you get some positve word back about your house :thumbup:
justmarried -yay for more shopping lol - I think I have more clothes maternity wise than I wore pre pregnancy haha -not that all of them still fit me now.:happydance:
Mrsbeanbump -Aren't the kicks just fab?, I can lie and just watch my belly move and see little apendages starting to poke through for ages, never seems to stop amazing me that we have a little baby in there haha :haha: (even fourth time around lol:haha:) 

Lotta love ladies xxx:hugs: xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi ladies just popping by to see how u all are doing xxx


----------



## nb1984

Wow what a weekend! I have a very well travelled baby, s/he has now been to Mexico and France!

My Dad had flown to Geneva on business on Thursday at 6am on probably one of the last flights that day and then was stuck! So I managed to get him on a train to Paris and finally found a hotel after calling around various places for over an hour!

I then booked myself a crossing on the Euro Tunnel for 5.20am which meant leaving my house at 3.45am! I talked Mum into coming with me, and we got to Calais for 8am. Dad text to say he was on a train to Lille (the only one he could get) so thankfully my TomTom had French maps on it and guided us on the 2 hour drive to Lille, it was actually really straightforward!

We got to Lille, Dad jumped in at the train station and we zipped back to Calais, got on the Euro Tunnel at 2pm and back to the UK for 3. I had to drop Dad at Gatwick and then managed to get home for 4pm, my god was I tired!

I had a nap, some dinner about 8pm and then slept!

The new car came on Thursday so it was really lovely driving all that way in my swanky new X3, I LOVE it!

Everyone has been commenting to me this weekend that my bump is looking bigger, but I am starting to feel quite down too when I am wearing summer clothes as my arms have gotten so big. Wana - I am the same my weight in January was 76kg and at my midwife last week it was 86kg :( she actually said she would be happy for me to weigh less when I see her a week on Thursday. My arms have always been my weak point and I did lots of press ups and little arm weights before our wedding last year so I need to have a google and see if I can still do it now.

I met up with all the Vegas brides I got to know over the last 2 years of wedding planning on Saturday night which was really good fun! Had such a good time in Covent garden and it was a gorgeous day for it. I am sure there will be lots of pics on facebook.

Gossipgirly - Cannot believe you are 10 weeks already! Have you kept it a secret or do lots of people know already?

Hubby's brother was due over from Dublin on Saturday which obviously he couldnt but he has just text him now to say he has booked on a coach over and the boat and will be here at 11am tomorrow so he is really pleased. His Mum is stuck in Spain though with her sister!

Well I think that is all of us now officially in the 3rd trimester, how quickly has that happened?! I dont really have any thoughts on a birth plan, other than I think I really want to avoid pethadin, sorry if I spelt that wrong, I am guessing my midwife and I will discuss it a lot over the next few weeks. Wana I can totally understand why you want a home birth and not to have to stay in, I think I would be the same in your position.

My plan at the moment is to try and stay at home for as long as is possible!! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
Wow NB what a weekend!!! Busy busy lady....at least you got to drive your lovely new car! Hehe! And your baby is deffo well travelled! Hehe!
So far I have put on about 1 stone 6lbs....was 1 stone 8lbs last week, but I have somehow lost 2lbs in a week....not sure how though! Think its about 9kgs (ish). Im at midwife on Thurs for 28 week bloods so I will have to check then, and see if Im within the ok range. 
My bump is def getting bigger too! And after 2 weeks off work, people were saying I looked huge today...they also said I am blooming tho, so I was pleased with that! NB I got some lovely maternity tops/dresses in H&M last week and they have floaty type sleeves (if that makes sense), so they are still cool enough for summer, but cover your shoulders and the tops of arms....they are really feminine too. 
Wanna - I hope your mw is happy for home birth to be arranged.....wish I was brave enough to request one.....maybe for 2nd or 3rd I might be brave enough! Hehe!
Well ladies, after a mega busy day at work I am shattered! Loved being back though....totally love my job and I know Im going to miss the kids so much when Im off! They are all so excited about me being pregnant! Bless them! 
And most of them are amazing and have done some fab project work over the hols so I now have a lovely pile of marking to complete! Woohoo! So I best get started! (May need a nap first tho!)
WOW gossipgirly! How exciting! When is your 12 week scan hun?!? Woohoo! 
Love and hugs
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies :flower:

Wow does sound like a busy w/end nb -glad you got your dad back safely though, and like justmarried said -great opportunity to test drive the new car!!! :happydance:

Re: the weight gain thing lol -I really love my bump; but fat knees, fat shoulders, fat elbows -didn't even know you could get fat elbows lol why????:shrug: One good thing here ladies, I cant remember how much weight exactly I gained last pregnancy, but was HUGE then too and had lost all the excess weight and more within 3 months of his birth with breastfeeding (and even much sooner with the previous pregnancies; however dont remember being quite so large with those two -I suspect the spd hasn't been helping and I luckily didn't have it with the first two babies at all so was much more agile and able to keep fitter). There's a girl in my DD's year at school who is expecting, just a few weeks after me (sad I know ,only just turned 16) and my lovely DD and her friends keep commenting on how tiny she is, ''I mean she's got a bump but hasn't put weight on anywhere else'', and then ''why are you so huge???'' lol -NICE!!! Also they've mentioned that I 'd better join a gym after baby arrives and ''OMG, are you still going to be fat after the baby gets here??'' What a horrid teenage daughter I have sometimes lol.:haha::haha:

justmarried -I'd never have considered a home birth for number one (or two for that matter either lol) but felt that with number three it was totally pointles going into hopsital as I laboured in the house until I was ready to push(less than 2 hours) and got to the hospital just as he crowned lol (and that hospital was only 5 mins drive away lol) but still have to broach the subject with the mw's on Wednesday. I know they can't really refuse etc, but I hate confrontational situations and if they really put up a fight I'll probably just say okay lol.:nope:

MM -saw your scan pics on FB -lovely, must have been so exciting to see on screen.:happydance:

Glad everyone seeme to be doing well, it's nice to hear some good news, take care ladies xxx:hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

WE GOT AN OFFER ON OUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

It was a silly offer, at £45,000 less than what it is on for! But they made lots of positive comments and seemed really keen, we asked our agent to tell them that while we are happy to review offers they need to be a little higher and he told them he would definitely be coming back with an increased amount so we are keeping everything we have crossed that we will get a more reasonable offer today! We need him to raise it by about £25k more than he has at the moment, and then we can make a reasonable offer on the house we like, woop woop! We are both very excited but trying not to be too!

So please keep everything crossed, I know thats a bit tricky for you Wana! That we get good news today, god that would just make my year! Obviously in addition to the whole having a baby thing hahahaha! :thumbup:

Justmarried - I am going to weigh myself at my Mums this weekend, we dont have any scales which is probably a good thing or I would be obsessing! I have cut out all crap and just been snacking on fruit at work, I need to do my exercise DVD tonight which I fully intend too and then hopefully I will be the same as when I saw my midwife last week as my bump is most def larger this week.

Thank you for the heads up on H&M, I have a few tops from there which are lovely, I might head into Kingston this weekend. My Mum and I are doing a car boot sale on Sunday so fingers crossed for a good profit for that so I can buy some more baby bits! I am watching about 25 Humphrey's Corner items on ebay at the moment!

I am very jealous of your job, when I left college I wasn't sure what I wanted to do and I really regret not doing a teaching degree, but I only got 2 D's at GCSE Science so I would have had to re-take the exams and I couldn't face it! Two of my friends are teachers though and another is training now and they absolutely love it! While my job is interesting it's a very male orientated industry and can be quite repititve and boring at times.

Wana - Oh you poor thing being compared to a 16 year old!! But brilliant how quickly you took all the weight off last time, I am very fortunate that from our current house or the new one (eek!) I am walking distance to our village shops, and with dog walking and my friend being across the village I plan to walk everywhere this summer and shift those pounds! I did it for my wedding last year so I can do it again!! I really want to breastfeed but I hear such mixed reports on whether it does help with the weight loss, I intend to do it anyway so will just see it as a bonus if it does help I guess!

Does anyone know how long you have to wait to join weight watchers after giving birth?

Hubby's brother has managed to get himself over from Dublin, he was due on Saturday but should get in via ferry and coach around 11am today, his Mum is still stuck in Spain though so she will be disappointed she might not get to see him. Luckily she is staying with her sister so she doesnt have to worry about accomodation etc, just getting home!

The ASDA Baby and Toddler event starts today until the 8th May, going to go and do a little browsing!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Just been to the ASDA baby event - bought a baby walker lol -I know it's a bit premature but thinking that by the time I want one, I'll defiantely not find one for £25 and also will be on maternity leave and reduced wages by then so thought what the hell!! Also bought an activity mat, more baby wipes (12 packs for £9, I mean that's brill -when my youngest son was a baby I remember paying £2.99 a packet or 2 for £5 if I was lucky lol). There were a few other bits n pieces that I thought I'd quite like but not really need (iykwim lol?) so I'll keep an eye out for them at the end of the event when stuff is reduced to half price lol. I had my sister with me and we loaded up one trolley to overflowing (she was buying too lol) , then had to get assistance from a member of staff to push another trolley around for us haha. 

My sis gave me 4 huge boxes of baby clothes today too, so I am off to look through them and start getting things washed and freshened up - I just love looking at tiny baby things yay!!! Lots of Aiden's stuff will be too small but she has given me the up to 7 1/2 lb stuff and a few smaller items(just in case) cos Aiden was so premature (3lb 11oz at birth and 5lb 12 when he was discharged home) but also the newborn and 0-3 month stuff too, so lots to go through.

nb -everything crossed for you on the house front, really hope you can get a good price on your current house and be able to put an offer in on your dream home too. 
We have a dog too ,and I plan on lots of combined dog and baby walking to help shift the extra pounds too (as soon as my pelvis is strong enough of course).

I dreamt last night that LO was a girl haha -I delivered the baby in the house, in a birthing pool and looked down and lo and behold no dangly bits. Said to DH 'well we defiantely can't call him Ethan now'' lol Been thinking all day now, how clear was the gender scan?, could we have been mistaken?? lol I have bought all blue stuff lol
I am quite sure that the sonographer defiantely pointed out penis and scrotum so really not any chance of them being wrong but still lol - it got me a bit worried lol. 

Anyway - ttfn ladies I am away to look at tiny baby clothes xx
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

Wana - Sounds like you got lots at the Asda baby event! I ordered 2 boxes of nappies, newborn and then the next size as well, which I think was 10lb to 14 or something?? My sisters babies were both 10 pounds and Jody wasnt all that small I was about 8 so I am thinking based on that I better be prepared, who knows!

I also got the Tomme Tippee baby kit with thermometor and nail clippers etc for £10 as that seemed a good deal. I have still been going a bit ebay crazy recently on Humphreys Corner things so I didn't need any clothes!

I have bought a HC pyjama case, which is really just a cute stuffed toy! A frame which takes 3 photos, laundry bag, 8x unisex baby vests, a snuggle blanket, 2x sleepsuits and some bookends, and I am still bidding on a lamp, a set of 3 canvas pictures for the wall and once we have the baby and know its name someone on ebay makes these wooden letters at 20cm each, decorated with HC characters and also a wooden toy box too which can have the baby's name on!

So I have gone a little Humphreys Corner crazy but it is just too cute! In Mothercare they dont seem to sell any unisex clothing so I have been pleased to find these bits on ebay!

In other news on the house front, the people slightly increased their offer yesterday, so we made an offer on the house we like, our buyer is ready to exchange in 5 weeks so the people we would like to buy from have said if we offer them £20,000 more!! Then they would accomodate the chain and move into rented accomodation, so we are now waiting on my estate agent to speak to our buyer and ask them for their highest and final offer to see what we can do.

I had that conversation with my estate agent last night though, and I called her at 10am today as the suspense was killing me and she said she hasnt called him yet!! I am quite miffed by that as I dont understand why it wasnt done at either 5.30ish yesterday or this morning?! I will wait for her to tell me what he says and we get this chain underway before I start stressing over little things like that.

Oh man I hope this works!!

Well my little one seems to be having night time disco's in my tummy, last night was hilarious, it was making me giggle how much s/he was dancing around in there, and also definitely a fan of satsumas! I ate two yesterday and got big kicks of approval!

Other than that I haven't got much to report on the baby front apart from loving my ever increasing bump! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow nb -sounds so promising -fx'd for you -hope they put you out of your misery soon and let you know what's happening. 
:happydance::happydance:
Wow 5 weeks is perfect too, give you another 7 weeks (or so) to put your stamp on it and make it homely for baby and get your nursery done lol. So hoping you get it !!!! xxx :hugs:

Lol @ EBay and Humphries corner stuff lol :haha::haha:-I am exactly the same but with my Lollipop Lane nursery stuff haha -have even seen those letters for babies name in Fish n chips design too- If we ever decide on a name then I am getting them too. :shrug:
Maybe should wait until he's born though lol -went to my mw appt/ GTT today and another woman was being tested too -which was great , really made the time pass quicker having someone to talk to -anyway -she has had multiple scans due to placenta praevia and after being told at 20weeks that her lil bump was blue (and picking a name etc) she was then told at 24 weeks that NO defiantely girl lol. She is happy lil one is healthy but after 4 girls and only one son was quite excited about having aother boy. I know this is so rare to get it wrong, but still what if?? Lol - wishing I 'd stayed team yellow now me thinks haha.:haha:

I spoke to mw re:homebirth today and she is getting the community team to contact me in the next few weeks to discuss things further -she can't see it being a problem though as long as all my bloods come back okay (she also mentioned my spd as a possible reason to go to hospital but as I said I was refusing epi or pethidine then she said okay), she did say there is another confinement due the same week so if both babies arrive at the same time then I''ll need to go in but then what are the chances of that? So all good today, all bloods done and BP perfect, babies hb 140 bpm, he is head down and measuring 1 week ahead of dates. And also no mention of going under consultant led care - she was quite happy that I seemed less depressed and that I am coping with the pain only using regular paracetemol now, so even if the home birth doesn't work out, I may still be able to deliver at the CMU YAY!!! 

Had some other lovely news today too -got a msg from an old friend on 'friends reunited' saying that she had been off work for 6 months and was returning on Monday after adoption leave. OMG So excited for her :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:-I haven't spoken to her in about a year and didn't know she'd been approved, never mind got her little one. She fell preggers way back in 1994 (same time as my first baby) and the pregnancy was ectopic- she was really lucky to surive; the tube ruptured and she was really ill. Then she had several miscarriages over the next 5/6 years or so and they couldn't pin-point why. They tried IUI, and eventually IVF which both failed and then when she was about to be granted an adopted child, her mother became ill with cancer and the adoption agency said that because she was going through a traumatic time they had refused her application as they didn't think it was fair on the child. It has been so hard for her, and I am so happy for her now -she'll be a great mum too. Oh happy days. I really could cry (happy tears of course lol) for her.

Anyway - that was abit of a ramble wasn't it? lol - been a good day today xx

Hope all you ladies are doing well and bumps growing nice n big n strong - did anyone see in the third tri July baby thread that there has been a July baby born alreaady?? -wee tike was only 25 weeks gestation but so far is doing okay. OMG -She wasn't due until 30th July either -kind of scary!!!

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!
wow wanna, no I didn't see baby born already... makes you wonder if we should be packing our hospital bags!! 
nb- hope you hear something on your house today! can't believe the estate agent didn't call as the people putting in the offer probably would have liked to talk about an increase overnight! Too bad you can't fire her! or can you? didn't you say you were in a contract with the agent?

Unlike you lot, I didn't have any luck at the asda baby event, but I didn't go to ASDA living either, just the asda store and it was only one aisle(the normal aisle) with nappies and wipes and no 'stuff'. So I left with nothing! (first time ever I think) But we went to morrissons at the weekend and there was a sale there for nappies at £2 per pack so stocked up on those. I've gone a little nappy crazy as of late, I have loads of size 1's, 2's and 3's! I like to buy them when I can get them under 7p a nappy! and I've got loads of wipes too! I'm getting quite obsessed/pathetic at the whole thing, I got a £2 coupon for pampers at sainsburys yesterday in the post and I'm just so excited about it! I've heard pampers are much better than huggies but I've got loads of both so will soon be my own judge!
Have my anti-d 28 week jab tomorrow... not looking forward to it, had it at the amnio and it hurt, I dislike very much injections! and they're going to take bloods. I've not seen my new midwife since week 23 and now it doesn't seem like she's very keen to come to the house anymore and if I want to see her I have to go register at another surgery temporarily (if the surgery agrees) in order to see her. It was my suggestion though, but I felt she might have forgotten me!
Wanna - i'm starting to contemplate home birth.... I've always favoured the hospital approach but I'm starting to think I'd be a lot more relaxed and cared for at home with 2 midwifes and where hubby wouldn't have to leave. starting to get stressed hubby might have to leave....
well not too much else going on here, weather is beautiful and I've got tomorrow afternoon off work for injections and friday off as a lieu day from some overtime last month! yippee, not sure what I'll do with my free day but I'm deffo looking forward to it!

well talk to you all later!!
xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!!
Hope you're all good! Oh dear, scary about the lady having her July baby already!! Glad all is ok though! My hospital bag is pretty much packed, hoping I dont need to use it for a while yet tho!! 
NB - I have everything crossed for your house!!! Hope you get sorted very soon! Moving in 5 weeks would be fab!! 
Wana - I need to get to Asda!! Love getting bargains! So exciting! We have all nursery stuff, so just need essentials and maybe some clothes....we're decorating nursery at the weekend, in prep for furniture arriving on 1st May! I will post piccies when it's done! 
Mrsbeanbump - you are brave to consider a home birth - wish I was! Would be amazing to have a baby in my house....such a family thing to do!! But not sure Im quite brave enough!! 
Well, I have had a lovely day today.....busy busy busy at work as we have 11 staff off stranded abroad....so I did a good deed and covered a class during my free period....but then had loads of marking to do so stayed at work til 18.15!!!! So Im pooped now! Hubby had made tea for me coming in so big smiles!!! 
Hope ladies and bumps are good!
:hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

Well the wait continues on the house, my gent FINALLY called him at 'lumchtime' and then called me back at 3.30pm! Not quite sure what took so long to tell me about their conversation?! She said he was going to speak to his girlfriend and come back to us...very frustrating.

Wana - That is scary about that lady thinking it was a boy and had a girl, but I am kinda jealous we are still on team yellow, although I did watch the last episode of One Born Every Minute last night and it makes me so excited when I see a couple who don't know and how excited they are to find out, I always refer to the baby as he and my sister told me the other day that she thinks I know and that one day I will admit we did all along, I said I promise I dont know!!

MrsBeanBump - We are stuck in a contract with our agent until Wednesday, so just under a week to go with them, but I assume if this negotiation is still on going we cant change agents. I spoke to the agent acting for the house we like yesterday and he was actually telling me what my agent should say to our buyer and I was telling her, doesnt exactly fill me with confidence!!! 

I really wish he was negotiating this on our behalf, I am not sure she is experienced enough but kinda stuck now! 

I have read that pampers nappies are better too so thats what I have been buying, I dont want to have too many to move though, just incase we do, so I think I will have to hold off buying anymore for a few weeks!

Both Jody and I have the day off tomorrow too, I am doing a car boot with my Mum on Sunday so going to empty our loft of crap! Have a good day off, its meant to be lovely and sunny!

Justmarried24 - Well done you on doing your hospital bag already! Can I ask what you have put in it? I feel totally stumped on where to start! 

Well ladies, I am off to attempt to bury myself in work and not think about when the estate agent will call, which isn't going to happen but its nice to think I can take my mind off it! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies 

nb- how frustrating -these ppl just don't realise that this is a HUGE deal to you and you want to know NOW!!!! So hoping for good news today. :thumbup::thumbup:

As for not knowing baby's sex -it IS very exciting, I never found out with any of my previous pregnancies and it is so wonderful on the day finding out. :happydance::happydance:I really don't know with baby 1 and 3 whether I would have found out if I 'd been given the opportunity though -I only had early scans with them; but with baby 2 I had amnio and could have found out but decided not to -it was so hard finding out the baby was high risk for Down's and going through with the amnio that after we found out baby was okay it didn't matter to us at all -boy or girl. This time, I had a slight preference blush:feel terrible saying this now:blush:) for having another daughter and thought that if we knew then it would give me a chance to really get used to it; didn't want to go through the whole pregnancy thinking 'could be a pink one this time' and be, well a tad disappointed on the day:blush::blush:. I am 99% sure that would never have happened but I was afraid it might. I have to add now, I am totally delighted we are having another boy:cloud9::cloud9:, and love him to bits already but just 'needed' to know back then lol. And also, I needed to prepare other ppl too, some ppl are really horrid when they hear you are on boy number three '' oh what ashame!!!, was sure you'd get another girl this time'' etc I have heard and it really pisses me off -NO it's not a shame, I love my boys and will love this one just as much.
Rant over lol!!:haha::haha:

oh justmarried -well done on packing your bag, I will need to start thinking about this I s'pose - even though I am planning a home birth it's better to be prepared. My sister had not bought anything for her impending baby until she was 30w +5 d -she had a family holiday before hand and had always said once the holiday was out the way she'd start buying then. At 30w +5d she ordered her pram and at 30w+6d she went shopping for her hospital stuff. Whilst shopping (luckily had gotten practically everything by then) she started to bleed heavily:nope:, phoned an ambulance and was taken to hospital, where they had to give her a c-sect the following day due to placental abruption. She had all her bags of shopping with her lol -her hospital nighties ,maternity pads, tolietrties, slippers etc lol. I hope this doesn't happen to anyone here but I s'pose pays to be organised -espec since after the birth, she spent every day with lil Aiden in NICU /SCBU so really didn't want to have to be trailing around shops etc.

Mrsbeanbump - hope your mw appt goes okay and that your inj isn't too bad. I must admit, one of the main reasons I want the home birth is so that my DH isn't sent home lol - but also because my spd may make getting about really difficult after the birth for the first 24 hours and I dont want to have to buzz nurses to help me get my lil guy out of his crib or anything. I'll have 4 ready made servants at home all anxious and willing to make tea, hold the baby, change the baby etc so if the worst hapens and I am bedbound for the first day or so, our lil man will have his big brothers, sister and daddy on hand to care for him.:flower: Plus I must say the thought of having 2 midwifes to myself, (rather than sharing the 2 oncall CMU staff with up to three other ladies) is really appealing too lol.:haha::haha:

Have a good day/ weekend ladies -the sun is attempting to break through the clouds here but still a bit chilly brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and after my excursion out yesterday I'll probably be having a home chillaxing day today anyway. Take care everyone ,love to mums n bumps:hugs:xx:hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!
Happy Friday!!! I am so pleased it is Friday! I am shattered today! Woke up thinking it was Sat today, so I was upset to find I had to go to work!! I have a lot of year 8's (12/13 yr olds) on a Friday so it's always tiring as I feel like a childrens entertainer at times!! Hehe! They are fab tho, and they did some AMAZING presentations today....so creative....they blew me away! Bless them!
NB - I'll copy the list I used onto here later on chic, its saved on computer somewhere! Dont seem to have loads of stuff, but think I have all the essentials!! And little lady has a bag too! But thats not completed yet as need to wash stuff and dont want to do that too early! Eeeee not too long now lovely ladies!!!
Wanna - cant believe your sister gave birth so early...bless her. Was bubs ok after his time in hospital? Must have been a scary experience!
NB - Any more news on the house?????? I am so hoping you get sorted!
Mrsbeanbump - how was your appt?

Well I had 28 week appt yday....all was well. I am measuring only 27 weeks, but still within range on chart, so nothing to worry about. Mentioned to midwife about the faint spell I had last week and she said I need to take it easy on hot days, as pregnancy and heat dont mix and can cause low blood pressure!
Ooooh we collected our new car yday! I love it!!! Its a proper family car! Cant wait to get "princess on board" stickers for little lady! Hehe!
Well, we are painting the nursery tomorrow in prep for furniture arriving next weekend!!! 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend and I hope the weather is nice for everyone!
Huge hugs to mummies and bumps :hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi girls n bumps

Justmarried -glad your mw apt went well, is that you onto 4 weekly or 2 weekly appt's now? My next one is in 3 weeks, but my mw said that there are loads of mums-to-be due appt's at the same time and they are getting too thinly stretched so I think they are trying to stagger the appointments a bit.
Good news on your new car too, I am looking forward to getting mine valeted only -as it is so dirty at the moment, I am just unable to clean it right and DH has promised me he'll get it done properly for the arrival of the little man.

My lil nephew is doing great now, thanks!! 
He was hospitalised for 8 week in total (3 1/2 of these in NICU, then down to SCBU) but is doing really well now. He is awaiting neurosurgeon review though, as his skull bones have fused prematurely and they reckon they'll need to break his skull to fix the problem to prevent his wee brain growing incorrectly. Ouch!!!!

Here's a pic of him just born so cute :cloud9:


Have a good weekend everyone -forecast says the sun will shine, so hope so the rain is so depressing 
xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

aww bless wanna, your little nephew is so cute! soo tiny!
justmarried - i'm looking forward to seeing your list too for your hospital bag, i've not done anything about it yet! and I know first babies usually come late, but... I think its best to be safe than sorry!
nb- news on your house yet?? I'm just as anxious for you! hope they put in a higher offer and you dont have to wait the weekend!

I had a lovely day off today in the sunshine! I went to asda living store where the baby sale was much better than at the regular asda. I think I have an obsession with buying nappies on sale! and the wipes too!!! I have some prices set in my head where I dont want to spend more than 8p a nappy and £1 for a packet of wipes, and when I see the sales and I can get cheap nappies I can't help stocking up!! Plus I've started buying pampers which are generally more expensive, so they had pampers boxes for £12 at asda for 144 nappies, so I bought 2! I've started buying size 3!s I'm got an assortment of 1s,2s, and 3s now. Then I went to dunelm and got this really cute safari blackout blind! wasn't too expensive and I've been reading baby is more likely to sleep through the night if the room is completely dark.

I had my 28w appt at the hospital as had the anti-d jab again! :( I dont like injections, and she took blood, and I dont like needles! a friend went with me this time as I couldn't be bothered to go from work to my house to get the husband as its a lot quicker to go straight from work to the hospital. Anyways, they measured fundal height and i'm measuring at 31cm! MW was a little concerned and had to go consult with someone else but came back saying it was good I was going to have a growth scan at 33 weeks (34 week is bank holiday), and that I could be 3cm either way on fundal height and it would be okay and because I wasn't measuring too big last week at the scan she felt it was okay. Plus I'm quite tall. So back to my mw at 31 weeks and growth scan at 33. Think we're going to have a private 3d/4d scan next weekend. The scan place is having a 20% off sale! 

well, hubbys sister is here now for the weekend from wales so hugs to bumps and mummies!!! take care!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hey girls, aw wanna ur neph is a lil cutie :) lil fighter aswel!

aw justmarried u still have bonfire babies in your siggy and im having my very own bonfire baby :) wouldnt it be spooky if i was a week early and had bub on bonfire night! 

hope ur all well jel of all the baby stuff buying im not allowed to buy any yet gotta get wedding over with first! :) xxx


----------



## nb1984

Afternoon all!

Well we finally have some developments on the house situation, after much neogtiation on Friday we FINALLY got the buyers to get their offer up, so it is now only £15k less than what our house was on the market for. They kept going up by 1 or 2 thousand and it was so annoying, luckily we had 2 people who wanted to view on Saturday and we said he needed to make a decent offer or we wouldnt cancel the viewings, so he did!

We then contacted the estate agents to put an offer in on the house we like and the owners were still stuck in Tenerife, they were having to get a boat to Spain, stay over night and then on Saturday catch a flight to Birmingham and then drive home, so they have asked that we wait until Monday to discuss any negotiations which we said was fine.

It is fine, but I would also LOVE to know right now that the house is ours!!

I am trying to not let my mind run away with me and dream about new sofas, and decorating the nursery etc etc!

Justmarried - thank you for the offer of your list of packing items, I would love it whenever you get a chance. When I was planning my wedding last year I was the Queen of lists and felt very organised and now I am just useless when it comes to the baby shopping! We have got a few bits now, I think as we don't have to keep the spare room clear for viewings I ought to get everything out so that we know what we do and don't need!

Mrsbeanbump - You will love the 4d scan, I can't stop looking at our pics as I am just so amazed to have an inkling of what our little one looks like, it is fascinating! Sorry to hear about your injection, I am still waiting to hear if they will want to scan me again, in a way I hope they do!

I got my £190 Pregnancy grant through on Friday and today my Mum and I made £227 at the car boot sale we did so I am going to have to spend it soon! I am going to try and pop it into my savings account and wait until after my baby shower but I think it's really unlikely I will be able to wait that long!!

It is our 1st wedding anniversary on Saturday and hubby is surprising me with a day out, cannot wait!

I hope everyone had a good weekend, we had gorgeous weather yesterday but unfortunately I am full up with a sore throat and cold etc so not feeling too fab today.

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrsbeanbump - sounds like your lil man is growing well, and yay for getting another scan and another chance to see your little guy before he arrives. I am sure fundal height measurements aren't always so accurate to baby size though as my youngest sis had a tiny bump at full term with her son and he was nearly 10lb in weight when he was born, whereas her daughter born 3 years earlier was a tiny 5 1/2 lb's only lol. BIG shock to my sis - poor thing lol and none of the newborn baby things fit him at all (which has worked out really wel for me as she has given me loads of wee shorts/ tees and rompers that she'd bought for him,as he was a summer baby too and they are all brand new lol).

nb -CONGRATS on your house sale!!! Brill news, and good luck for today, hope you get the house you want. So exciting, new house, new baby, new car lol. Is your new house needing anything done immediately or is it in 'walk-in' condition? Apart from the obvious nursery lol.

Well ladies, I know babies have a tendancy to be late but I was just thinking today, its only about 8 weeks until we are all classed full term OMG Getting so close to baby time - I can't wait (although will def miss my bump and the baby wriggling about-inside lol) and I really need to get onto my DH about the decorating lol ,all renovations are completed (thank God?!!) but still the walls need prepped and papered and a bit more paint work.

Have a good day ladies, love n hugs n hope all mums n bumps are well xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

p.s I forgot to ask about my HIP grant D'oh!!!
I'll need to get it next time. xx

And well done at the car bootie nb -that was great!! And have a fab anniversary x


----------



## nb1984

Well no news as yet today, a bit annoying but for some reason it doesn't seem to be playing on my mind as much as selling our house was last week. Perhaps if we were in direct competition with someone to buy the house I might be more worried!

The house is in 'walk in' condition, it isn't 100% to our taste and the kitchen and bathroom will need renewing at some point in time, but other than decorate the nursery and sort out the fence so Buster is safely locked in there is nothing we need to do, which is just fab!

Everything else can wait until next year!

I would love to get this all sorted today, hopefully their journey home wasn't too bad and they are ready to get negotiating!

I am full up with cold today, blowing my nose every 2 minutes and cannot breathe at all it is so blocked! Going to have to get some more Otrivine drops at lunch time as it is driving me bonkers.

I look like Rudolph as well from all the nose blowing!

Wana I am exactly the same, I cannot believe I am 29 weeks on Friday and that I finish work in 9 weeks too! I have so much on between then and now that I hope the time flies by.Hopefully with moving home that will take a lot of my time up so I won't be counting down too much...wishful thinking!

I am going to miss my bump so much too! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies! 
Woohoo NB - so exciting about your house! I have my fingers crossed that it all works out!! 
Wanna - god that sounds scary! 8 or so weeks til we are full term! Goodness me! I am the same as you, going to miss my bump and feeling bubs wriggle! So excited to meet her tho! Got another scan in 3 and a bit weeks so get to see her again!
Mrsbeanbump - make sure you post piccies of the 4d scan! Bet it will be a fab experience! 

I posted HiP form today, so should have it in next couple of weeks. A friend at work got hers within a week. I already have the money spent on various things...I have a list of things from Mothercare I still need! Hehe!!!!


I LOVE lists! I was exactly the same last year when I was getting married! I use them all the time at work....I have a million post it notes around my computer screen at work....reminders of everything! And I have lists for jobs to be done in the house too! Hehe! 
Here's the list I used girlies....Wanna you're already experienced in the birth and hospital thing, so please let me know anything you think I have missed out sweetie....

Maternity notes
Nightie
mags/pens
Dark towels
Wash things - shampoo, cond, shower gel, sponge, creams, make up, face wipes, razor
Toothbrush (I've put one in for hubby too) and toothpaste
Clean nighties x 2 or 3 
Cardie or dressing gown
Slippers
Knickers
Maternity towels or Super size sanitary towels
Breast pads
carrier bags for dirty things
money
mobile
Bra
Comfy outfit for coming home
Camera

Baby:

Nappies
cotton wool
6 vests
6 babygros
scratch mitts
hat
Coming home outfit
Baby blanket

I have a holdall for my things and a smaller bag for little lady.
Hope this is helpful girls....please let me know anything you think I have forgotten or anything you think might be a waste of space. 

We cleared nursery and painted yday and hubby is putting border up tomorrow in prep for furniture coming on Sat!!! I am so excited to get furniture in and to start sorting her drawers and wardrobe out! I will post piccies once it's sorted!!
Well ladies, I am off to have a bath as been having terrible back pains today. Oh, also, how many braxton hicks have you ladies been having on ave per day? I have had about 8 at work today and some were really painful! Does anyone know if this is normal?

Love to mummies and bumps
xxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

justmarried-thanks for the list, guess I should get packing! can't believe the time has flown by, I'm 29 weeks today! re; braxton hicks, I can't say I've had any, I only feel baby repositioning himself a lot, not really kicking. Whenever I rest my arm on my bump its like he is always pushing it off telling me to move! hehe

nb- hope you hear some news today up the chain and that there won't be too much 'negotiating'. you've got so much going on! I dont know how I'd handle all that, plus getting bigger and its harder to move around... or at least thats how I'm finding things.

wanna- even though you are looking forward to having baby, you must also be excited at getting back to being more mobile. You've probably had the worst symptoms of all of us and the end is in sight now. Hopefully you'll have a speedy recovery and you can get right back into being active with your family... you hubby must be really supportive!

well not much going on today. 8 weeks left at work! yippee! and 5 of those I've got as 4 day weeks!! yippee. I finish on 18th June. NCT class tomorrow night, hopefully I'll learn a bit more than I have the past 2 weeks. 

What else does everyone have left to buY? For big things I'd like to get a nursing chair, I think dutailier ones are to be well comfortable but I'd like a stylish chair too. I also need to buy the pram... and i'm still not any closer to deciding! and a moses basket, travel cot for the downstairs and I'd like a vibrating bouncy chair. But I'm hoping to get these at the baby show in may. unless I find some really good deals at boot sales! I wont be opposed to getting a bargain and boot sales are only just starting up with the nice weather... our town has its first one on saturday so watch this space!! I plan to be selling to though, so we'll see if hubby can hold down the fort while I have a nosey around!

Well, I'm off to go make tea now! Enjoy the rest of the day! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies:flower:

Mrsbeanbump -Yep totally cant wait to get my mobility back, just the little things that I take for granted normally lol- like running up the stairs to the loo, or taking a shower:shower: (I need to to take a bath as I cant stand for extended periods but then need assistance in and out lol) or getting up to answer the phone, half the time the other person has hung up by the time I get there lol.I just hope the symptoms fade fast, how the hell do you push a pram with crutches lol??? DH is having 3 weeks off after the baby is born and my older kids will be off school too ,so at least I'll have help around the house.

justmarried -great list, it's been so long since I had to do it lol- I hardly remember anything I packed or wished I had packed in hindsight lol :haha:, but I would add bf-ing bras - if planning to breastfeed, baubles for tying up long hair, and of course car seat for taking baby home. Last time I was home within 6hours so didn't really need to pack too much, but with my first baby I was in hospital for 3 days, and tended to wear nighties with buttons down front for ease of bf-ing with pj bottoms /jogging bottoms around the ward. Comfortable and discreet for those early days with HUGE maternity pads lol. Plus other than coming home clothes, my hospital supplied all the baby things (nappies vests etc and formual too if planning on ff-ing -but check this as some hopsitals differ).

I have had BH most days for the past 2-3 months, usually after a period of activity (which isn't that often for me lol) which I find uncomfortable at times now due to my ever stretching and tearing abdo muscles (which are in fact worse than the spd pain some days :cry:- lol -I tell you, I must be getting too old to be having babies lol), I dont remember getting them in my first pregnancy until the last few weeks but defiantely had them contantly with my youngest too, from about 16 weeks. And I think I have mentioned before but latterly, :blush::blush: all the time after :sex: -thought I was going into labour on several occassions becasue they had me up and pacing the floor for several hours before subsiding. Hear it's great practice for the real thing though, so all good lol :haha::haha:

Hope you get good news about your house today nb.

Have a good day everyone, luv to mums n bumps xxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

Well apparently our offer and the other person who likes the house are pretty much the same, and we both have the same timescales for moving so it was now a decision for the vendor to decide who they would rather sell their house too! We are hoping and praying that due to us living in the village already, we bump into them around and about at the park and in our local pub so we have chatted to them a few times, and they know I am pregnant that they will pick us! The other person lives in London and is renting out his flat and getting a buy to let mortgage to move in, so pick me, pick me!!!!

The estate agent called me about 6 last night and said we should know this morning, its 10am, come on!!!!

Justmarried - Thank you for your list, I am going to get cracking on ordering anything we need, the only thing extra I could add is my friend said she put 2 small bottles of water in the freezer and took them with her, she said it was so nice to have something cool for the back of her neck etc and then cool water to drink as it defrosted in a hot hospital room!

My HIP grant took about 10 days, I got it through on Friday, I was impressed with the speed!

I had braxton hicks after my cycle ride but since then dont seem to have had anything, will keep you posted if that changes! I am so jealous of you decorating your nursery, now that we are potentially moving all plans are on hold. I am still Humphreys Corner shopping on ebay and everything is in boxes but we won't set anything up. If for any reason the baby did come early the moses basket and crib are at my Mums and ready to go so we could make do with those for the meantime. Have fun decorating! Would love to see pics!

MrsBeanBump - I think having the whole house moving thing to focus on actually distracts me from thinking about being pregnant and the baby coming etc, I am sure it might not seem that way in a few weeks time if we lose the house we like and need to find somewhere though! But for now I am going to try and remain calm!

We have our first NCT class tomorrow evening, so I hope we find it useful, I think hubby might get more from it than I do. I am hoping there are some nice Mums for me to befriend. 

The main thing we have left to buy is our pushchair, we have decided on the icandy apple, and now we need to actually do something about it! Other than that I think its just the little bits like most of Justmarried's list for my hospital bag hahahaha! We have the cot, crib and moses basket, and all the bedding, I just need to get the car seat and base out of my sisters loft and the changing station from her house that she is kindly giving us. I am sure there is probably something else I have forgotten but for now I seem to think I am reasonably sorted, I need a list!!

Wana - I hope you have a 'good' SPD day today!

Well everybody please wish me luck that my mobile rings very soon from the estate agents with good news!! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Morning,

Good luck with the house today NB!! and we've (I mean I) have been thinking icandy apple but not entirely positive.... i'm feeling a bit stupid that we've bought the maxi cosi cabriofix car seat and base already and dont have the pram, but the icandy apple is supposed to be compatible and I really like the look and the big shopping basket underneath....
well just wanted to pop in to say hi, off to NCT in a moment, as I said hopefully I learn something tonight! We were in it for the friending opportunities as well, there are 4 other couples and hubby knows 2 of the guys from work!! o well... the ladies in the class might try to get a yoga teacher for us but not sure if it will work out...
was in Hull today for work so had quite a car journey today about 3-4 hours in a car and I wasn't driving and I could feel every time the guy driving was 'braking', I think its the first time I've ever felt car sick!! and I'm supposed to be going to leeds tomorrow as well so another 3-4 hour car journey round trip!! eek, not feeling so well just thinking about it!!
have a lovely evening everyone!!
xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Just saw you can get £5 gift cards to mamas and papas when you click this link

https://secure1.mamasandpapas.com/pr...nd_gift_UK.php

you have to be signed in to mamas and papas website and I've just registered hubby too and will get another one for him :)

Hope all is well today! learned loads in NCT class last night, looking forward to next week. Really tired now so off to be lazy and watch some tele!!
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies

nb -any news?, I am so nervous/ excited for you. Really hope you get it!!! How did the NCT class go ?

Justm - wish it was me painting my nursery lol -I have the paint sitting there but have still to complete my DD's bedroom and move her stuff etc, then I can clear her old room and get the nursery started. Cant wait to see everything come together ,hope its as nice in real life as it is in my head lol. I agree -post pics when you are done, and I'll do the same (althought there may be a bit of a wait for mine still lol)

MrsBB - Did you get booked for a 4d scan? how exciting if you did. And good luck pram shopping, there is so much out there lol -it is quite overwhelming. I bought mine so long ago now ,I am desperate to get it back out and have a shot lol- need to wait on the house being completed for that though -still living in a bit of a building site lol -although much improved on before.

My DD started her standard grade exams yesterday, I am so nervous for her lol- she had PE yeterday, is away sitting her English today and has Chemistry tomorrow -I so hope she does well!!Although I will be out of pocket, as I have told her she wil lget £100 for every 1 she gets £50 for every 2 haha -could be an expensive August lol. Last year she ''really'' discovered boys and found going out with her friends to be the most important thing in her life and she subsequently done really badly in her prelims- I think she thought it was going to be easy though, and she got a shock when the results came in so hopefully that has given her the kick up the backside she needed. She has really pulled it together since then, although I am hoping she didn't leave it too late.
Wish my little princess all the luck in the world xxx (p.s I cannot believe she is nearly 16 and sitting exams lol -time really goes by much more quickly than you'd imagine lol)

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hi ladies,

Well we are still no further with the house buying situation, they can't even name a price that we would need to meet for them to accomodate us by moving into rented accomodation because there is nothing to rent! They are moving to get into the catchment area of a local school and can't find anything temporary. But they are viewing 6 houses in the catchment area on Saturday, so just got to hope that they like one of them and it is an easy chain!

We won't know anything until after the weekend now, which is a little frustrating but we always seem to bump into them in the village so fingers crossed we will!

NCT last night was good, I am not sure I would be best friends with any of the women in the class but they were all nice, there is a South African girl who looks positiviely terrified and asked whether she can insist on a c-section so I have a feeling she was being honest when she said she really knows nothing about birth! We didn't cover a lot as one couple is stuck abroad due to the volcano so I think it may be a little more in depth next week, here's hoping!

I saw my midwife today and she said baby is head down and feels nice and stuck in my pelvis so she thinks s/he may remain that way now, I had the glucose test and she will contact me if anything shows in my results. I wouldnt be suprised if it did as it is so common in my family.

I see her again at 31 weeks and she said I need my hospital bag packed by then, eek! So going to get cracking on that this weekend. Hubby has planned a 'surprise' day out for our wedding anniversary on Saturday so maybe if it includes shopping I can pick up the bits we need still.

Work has been manic the last two days, I used to deal with a lot of the sales and new business but since announcing I was pregnant I handed most of my fresh leads to a colleague to look after while I am off, I touched base with a client yesterday and was horrified with the feedback and impression they had been given of us. I had to report it to our manager, who had a word with our new Sales Guy and suggested that maybe he go on the next visit with him, only if he wanted, and he said he did, then he comes in this morning for about an hour, and then now he has gone AWOL!

So I have spent my morning trawling through his emails and client records to ensure he didn't come in just to take anything important and we still arent 100% sure he hasn't, grrr I hate situations like this! :wacko:

At least it is nearly the weekend, shame the weather is going to totally suck!

Hope all Mums and bumps are well, when I was getting into bed last night, my stomach actually hurt as my muscles were contracting so much, very odd feeling! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies.

Hope you are all well. Just a quick stop off to say Im off to mat assess unit as been having more and more BH since Tues! Very uncomfortable so midwife wants me to get checked!!! I'll update as soon as I know more! Just waiting for hubby to get in so I can go! Really worried, dont want her to come out yet!!! 

Love and hugs
xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

I hope you're ok Hun!!! Good luck & I hope you get to come home soon!

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope everything is okay Justm -update us as soon as you can xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am attending my first aromatherapy massage today, and I am a bit anxious. My spd has been really bad for the past few days and I am so scared she hurts me lol- it's done by the midwife and she recommended it to help with the spd pain so I am hoping she is right. I just cannot imagine how she is going to get me comfy for doing the massage lol. And she solely works on the back, whereas my pain is all in my groin, front of pelvis and inner thigh; so may be a waste of time but I'll give it a shot anyway.

ttfn ladies, nb -fx'd for good news regarding the house this weekend, Justm fx'd for just good news in general xx

Love to mums n bumps xxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Justmarried - been thinking of you, hope all is ok?

Wana - how did it go? I hope it was more of a success than you expected it to be. And fingers crossed it will help to alleviate some pain for you.

I obeyed my midwife and ordered a few bits for my hospital bag from Mothercare, so I will get that packed next weekend! One of my friends asked what do I plan to do about milk in case I can't feed well, is anyone else planning on taking bottles just in case? I am going to have so much stuff they will think I am moving in at this rate!

Hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend, I am looking forward to my 'surprise' day tomorrow for our first wedding anniversary, very exciting!

Lots of love and sending PMA to you justmarried xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

justmarried - how you doing?? you get released yet?? hope all is well! thinking of you!

wanna - hope your aromotherapy goes well and alleviates some sort of pain!

nb - enjoy your suprise day for your anniversary! I can't believe it is going to be May tomorrow!! where did all the time go!!??? Good job on getting your bag together, and re; the feeding, I'm not going to bring anything to feed the baby as I've been told in case of emergency they'll be able to provide whatever you need at the hospital. So if I plan on breastfeeding and it doesn't work, well then hospital will make sure baby has something else to eat...

I've not booked my 4d scan yet, I'm still internally debating with myself whether I can justify the cost, plus all the other people at nct keep talking about how 'bad' it is for the baby to hover on the face.... which I dont necessarily believe but somehow its making me feel guilty!!

Well, I've not much on this weekend, we might go to a boot sale and hubby is out tonight with a works do. I'm going to try to get more bits and bobs together so maybe I'll have a go at trying to put my hospital bag together!

speak soon! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!!
So sorry its taken me so long to get back on!!! All is well but our internet has been keep going off and on! Everything fine with baby, no dilation or anything to worry about. Basically, I have a very active baby, strong ligament muscles in my tummy that are being stretched and a lot of Braxton Hicks! The tightenings they monitored were coming every 10 mins or so and baby seems to then stretch out at same time so OW OW OW! Very uncomfortable!!
Sorry Ive not got long to catch up, were haivng friends round in an hour and I need to go make chilli and pasta dishes to feed them with! Hehe!
Love and hugs, and thanks for your concerns!! 
Catch up with you all soon lovely ladies.....and bumps!
Enjoy the bank holiday weekend!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh hun I'm so glad all is ok! I kept waiting for an email to come into my phone to say you had posted! I hope the BH have eased off for you, I've only had them once & that was bad enough!!

My anniversary was really lovely yesterday, we had bacon sandwiches for breakfast & watched our wedding DVD followed by a trip to London, we went to hamleys to try & find a present from us for the baby but there wasn't really anything that caught our eye, from there we went to Chinatown for lunch, which was SO yummy!! Then we headed to Oxford street & hit up selfridges for some retail therapy. In the evening we had a few drinks with our friends who all came to Vegas with us for the wedding last year. 

Today I went to john lewis with my dad & finally ordered our push chair! We went for the iCandy peach I'm the blackjack colour combo, I love it! It is due in about 6 weeks so in time for the babys arrival. 

Hope you have all had a good bank holiday weekend, enjoy!!x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Justm- so glad everything is okay, and just think -as uncomfortable as it is just now, your mucscles are really putting in some practice for the real thing lol - hopefully make things a bit easier when labour does start. I had really uncomfortable BH with my last pregnancy and went on to have a 2 hour labour lol.

The massage on friday was lovely, a bit uncomfortable getting into and out of the massage chair, but really relaxing and worth every penny of the £5 charge. It didn't help with the spd pain though, in fact my inner thigh ached for hours afterwards after sitting in the same position for so long but nothing my heated whaetbag and paracetemol couldn't cope with. It did however help with my shoulder and lumbar tension -which is probably due to my use of crutches and for my over-compenating parts of my body to protect my pelvis and abs, so that's good. I am booked in for regular sessions from now up until babe is due, that was so surreal being given those appt's -there are only 3 but at 3/4 weekly intervals so the last one is 9th July -OMG so close when you think of it like that haha. Hoping to have had the lil man by then but if not must be real close.

Anyway off now to direct my DD on painting a ceiling as we are now onto her new bedroom -oh the mess!!!! lol

ttfn xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone is well. 

I am now onto decorating my nursery yay!!! DD's room finished, Living room finished, hall practically finished and kitchen just needing a few finishing touches to complete in there too. DD's room is lovely and I cant wait to see my lil man's room all done too.
Only prob is my 8 y.o is so jealous - he wants his siters room lol -but in blue instead of pink haha -his room was only decorated last year but that was ages ago to an 8 yr old - he is going to be worse once he sees his new little brothers room, I just know it!!! Oh Dear!!! 
As it is ,I have started to hide things as I buy them, cos he gets a bit huffy '' MORE things for the baby tut'' but then I s'pose I have gone a little mad lol haha

Anyway, I'll be busy painting this weekend, but whatever everyone else is up to, have fun!!!

Take care, love to all mums n bumps xx


----------



## GossipGirly

how exciting!!! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!!
I am back on line!!!! Woohoo!! BT man has been this morning and fixed our phone line so the Internet now works! Thank goodness!!
Wanna - so pleased your house is nearly done! Ours is almost done too. Kitchen appliances arrived this morning....so excited as they are pretty much the finishing touches! Also, we have bought a dishwasher and we've never had one before.... Hubby wasnt so keen but I said it was a vital part of a new kitchen with a baby on the way!! And I got my way! Hehe!! Bless him! 
Well, I am off to visit my mum and maybe go for some lunch! Hope everyone has a nice weekend! The sun is shining here but it's very windy!! At least I am getting my washing done!!
Love to mummies and bumps
xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies, well what a nice (but definitely overdoing it lol) weekend. 
Saturday was gorgeous here, bit windy too Justm but lovely when the sun got through and we went to the park with my youngest son and two friends -nearly killed me that damn walk again lol. At least I had DH for moral support this time and to keep me company and the boys ran ahead and had extra time playing at the kids play area whilst we caught up lol.

Sunday I started to paint the nursery, just the first undercoat to cover the cerise pink which my daughter had previously, and all the woodwork too; just need to get DD to do the ceiling and tops for me (although I just mentioned it now and got a huge huff and tut -nice!!; now her room's done with all new furniture etc, she is back to being her usual non helpful self).

Keep thinking that if my little guy (God forbid) came really early then I'd not have time to get it all finished - I mean I'd be spending every moment splitting myself between him in hospital and the other three kids at home and it kind of worries me a bit. Not that there is any reason to think I'll have him this early of course lol - just probably on my mind so much because my nephew was born at 31weeks. At exactly this stage in her pregnacy my sis had been admitted and they were anticipating the c-section. I am so going to be gutted when I go 10 days (or even 2 haha) overdue lol, have myself kind of convinced that this one will be at least a tiny bit earlier lol. (2 out of 3 of my previous babies were late)

Anyway, hope everyone else and bumps are doing well xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello ladies!

Sorry for being AWOL life has got manic! 

I can't remember where I was at last time I posted so sorry if some of this is repeated! Our sales guy walked out almost 2 weeks ago now as he went on a client visit which was very unsuccesful so when our office manager started to dig deeper we realised a few had gone the same way, so rather than get a damn good telling off he walked, so guess who has taken over?!

I am supposed to be going to Edinburgh tomorrow but I am keeping a very close eye on the volcanic ash cloud as I do not want to get stuck there!

My back has gone this weekend, I am in agony! Sleeping is ridiculously uncomfortable, laying on my back is not an option at all any longer, and I am living with a microwave beanie bag on my back for the pain, it does seem to help which is good.

We semi-packed my hospital bag this weekend, my midwife told me to get it done for when I see her which is on Friday, so I need to pick up a few more bits this week to finish it off, felt very odd doing that! 

Choosing what clothes to take, which means the babies first photos would be taken in those clothes was such a strange thing to be doing! 

Our buyer is very keen to proceed on our house and luckily something has come up on a water search from our HIPS report so they havent spent any money on conveyancing yet, I am keen to stop them from doing this until we know what we are doing.

The people's house we like asked yesterday if our offer is still there as they have seen something they like, which is an empty property, I am trying to not get too excited at the moment!

So how is everyone doing? Wana your decorating sounds like it is all coming along nicely, you'll have to post some pics! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -so hope the house sale works out for you -you must be going mad waiting.

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay!!! Ladies -I have just reached my 8th box on my ticker- and only 1 more to go after this. So silly that this pointless piece of info has gotten me so excited but it has yay!!!!!

Been to see my mw today, bloods were all perfect from my last appt so its all go for the home birth. Yay!!! And the mws I saw today were great, ''oh home confinement how lovely!!!'', No negativity at all- despite my crutches lol. Only thing was -she said make sure to phone at the first sign of anything starting as it can take them 50 minutes to get to mine lol; especially with labour number 3 being so quick. TBH -as long as one comes along to cut the cord and assist with 3rd stage if neccessary then that's all I care about at the moment haha. Only slight (possible) hiccup is, that my local CMU has been closed from this week at nights and I need to phone the not so local hospital when I go into labour for advice, and if they feel birth is close then they are saying they'll send an ambulance to take me there instead -no no no at least before, I had the option of going to my CMU. Here's hoping for a daytime baby lol.

Midwife actually said to me '' well see you at 36 w for next appt or if not, see you at home for delivery'' -OMG So close lol!!!!
Any news nb on the house??? Hope your back is feeling a bit better xx

Love to all ladies and bumps xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

Wana - I want to be in the 8th box! I still remember adding my ticker and how even reaching double figures on the weeks count seemed so far off, how exciting!

I just got sent one of those 'getting to know you emails' my Mum had filled it out and it said what are you looking forward to this year and she said 'my third grandchild!' Got me all excited!


That is absolutely brilliant news that you can have the home birth, and I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get a during the day baby! I want a nighttime baby! I know that Jody won't cope that well with constant harrasment from his mum, my Mum and both of our sisters so we are going to try and sneak off if we can, but living so close to both of them it is going to be very hard! So I am hoping we go in the middle of the night so by the time they do realise where we have gone hopefully I might be quite far along!

On the house front we are going to see it again tonight, as we havent seen it in months, we basically have £2000 more and thats our top whack, which is still £12,000 under their asking price. So if we see it tonight and agree that we are happy to offer them it we are going to offer it subject to a completion date no later than the 1st of July, the house comes off the market and if they say no then we are going to tell them that we will cancel our own buyer and our offer is off the table.

I kinda am hoping that by being firm and saying that we will cancel everything our end it will make them realise that we are not a bottomless pit of cash!! 

So hopefully by the end of tomorrow we will know for sure whats happening, and then we can set plans in motion this weekend. Either way we need to empty our spare room of an unused wardrobe and rubbish old bed so we will either be emptying it and prepping for a nursery or just emptying it ready to move!

I am seeing my midwife tomorrow, literally everyone I see says to me 'you are 31 weeks?' like I am totally bonkers, and then they say 'but your bump is so small!' so I am hoping this week she doesn't send me off for a growth scan or anything as it has been quite nice not having any of this scary 'lakes in my placenta' stuff discussed recently.

Thats about all from me for now, roll on Friday, hope all you mama's and bumps are well xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies, I'm so sorry i haven't been on in so long!
So much is going on lol.
I found out a couple of weeks ago that i was posted to a new camp, so i've been having to sort out where and when and everything.
I've now started my new job at Northolt and get the keys to the new house tomorrow and will be moving next week which i'm not really looking forward to :)
I've had to be referred to a new hospital and am just waiting to hear back from a new MW now :(
I still haven't had my bloods done as they have struggled to get anything from me since about 28 weeks (i have very naughty veins lol)
I can't believe how quickly the 3rd Tri is going! I feel like i have no time left at all!!!

Wana, the house sounds like it's coming along lovely!

Love to all mummies and bumps xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -Fingers crossed on the house front today and hope you get the entry date you want.:flower: You will have a busy few months ahead with moving and sorting the new house etc, and then your baby will be here- how exciting.:happydance::happydance:

With my second pregnancy we moved house when I was nearly 9months pregnant lol - I had 21 days sorting out the new house and then he arrived; and he was 9 days overdue . Not much needed done right enough, but I made sure the nursery and DD's room (she was only 3 and didn't want her getting upset by the move, so hers was done first to make her feel at home lol) was completed lol. It was really strange lol -I remember the day after my DS was born meeting a neighbour for the first time whilst out at the icecream van and her saying 'so it's a wee girl you've got?' and me adding' yes and a son too' and she hadn't even known I was pregnant - I s'pose if ppl dont know you, then its understandable that they'd maybe think that it was just fat lol.:haha::haha:

Justm -nice to have you abck. Is that your kitchen completed now and nursery? - you'll need to let us see pics xx My nursery is getting there, as is everything else... but DH seems to have been on strike the past few days lol - think the constant decorating of th epast few months has finally gotten to him. I just want it all done NOW lol :haha::haha:

MM -You too, moving house!!! Is it far away? Are you going to have any friends or family close? Hope you get the mw sorted out soon.:thumbup:

I am going for my swine flu jab today, hadn't heard anything about it all in ages until my physio mentioned it a few weeks ago - just about the continuing contingency plans that are being planned at the hospital incase of an outbreak and she was quite concerned I hadn't had it. I wasn't going to bother :shrug: !!! Spoke to my mw and she was a bit stunned that no-one had offered it to me in second tri - they dont offer it first tri here. So more for my little man than me (cos he'll not be able to get immunised until 6 months otherwise and this way he'll get immunity from this) I am going to get it today at lunch time. I am dreading my arm aching (silly I know lol :haha:) and using crutches - I seem to ache everywhere as it is, really feel I shouldn't be ading any more aches n pains lol:haha::haha:

Take care mums n bumps xx


----------



## nb1984

Thank you! We went back for another look yesterday before we sealed our fate and made a final offer, we are in love! I know you should use your head and not your heart in making these decisions but we can't help it, it really is perfect for us. The estate agent told me he is going to be out of the office most of the day but would check emails on his phone so I guess it's just a horrid waiting game for now, I feel slightly better that after today we will know if we are moving or not.

In a way I will be hoping I am overdue so that I get some extra time to unpack and sort the nursery, like you say, as long as the baby has somewhere nice to sleep then we can sort ourselves out!

MM - I hope you get a lovely midwife where you move too, do you know how long until you go?

Wana - be careful with the swine flu jab, I had mine between Xmas and New Year and it really knocked me for 6 for a few days, be prepared to feel like you have the flu! As well as the painful arm, it didn't start to hurt for a good few hours and it was only for a couple of days, fingers crossed you feel right as reign after!

So I had the weirdest thing this morning, I woke up about 4am for a wee and when I got back into bed I was laying on my left side and I felt what I can only describe as similar to a pule in my left hand side, just above my hip, usually if I place my hands on my belly to try and count for 10 kicks I have to wait about 10 minutes, in 30 seconds I felt this 24 times! It didnt feel like kicks either, just little pulses, very strange! Any ideas?

I am off to see my midwife this afternoon so I am going to man up a bit and ask her about the lakes in my placenta as I am usually a total wuss about it and dont mention it!! 

Hope you all have a good day bump buddies and fab weekends ahead, looks like we might get some sunshine, woo hoo! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello just back form docs, arm okay just now but still early I s'pose lol:wacko:


nb1984 said:


> Wana - be careful with the swine flu jab, I had mine between Xmas and New Year and it really knocked me for 6 for a few days, be prepared to feel like you have the flu! As well as the painful arm, it didn't start to hurt for a good few hours and it was only for a couple of days, fingers crossed you feel right as reign after!

Oh I hope its not too bad -the weather has to be nice over the weekend and mil is coming to visit too, really cant cope with her and feeling flu-ish too. Although that may be a good excuse to put her off lol :haha::haha:



nb1984 said:


> So I had the weirdest thing this morning, I woke up about 4am for a wee and when I got back into bed I was laying on my left side and I felt what I can only describe as similar to a pule in my left hand side, just above my hip, usually if I place my hands on my belly to try and count for 10 kicks I have to wait about 10 minutes, in 30 seconds I felt this 24 times! It didnt feel like kicks either, just little pulses, very strange! Any ideas?

Sounds like could be hiccups :happydance::happydance:
My lil man gets them every day and they last for a good 5 minutes some times -weird sensation but good - love to feel him :thumbup:

Good Luck with your mw appt, let us know how it all goes. P.s. I saw in another thread (I think ,dont think it was this one but baby brain hitting me lol:haha::haha:) you were concerned about your bump size -I was tiny with my DD (my first) -didn't even buy any maternity clothes until about 7months and mnaged to wear just a size bigger, leggings etc the rest of the time; was back in my regular size only days after she was born too. She was 40w+3d and weighed a lovely healthy 7lb 8oz. 

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey peeps!! 
Sorry for being AWOL for a little while....so so busy at work, Im exhausted! Currently in the middle of marking courseworks and needed a little break so thought I would pop and say hello!
Hope everyone is well. I'm good. Kitchen is very nearly complete, just need to gloss the woodwork and buy a few more accesories! Nursery is almost done too, apart from the damaged wardrobe that they delivered so we have to wait for the new one to come! So annoyed but nothing we can do!!! 
NB - anymore news on the house?? It's so exciting but stressful at the same time! Especially as you're now so close to due date!!
Wanna - hope the swine flu jab didnt end up giving you any pain or problems. I havent had mine and Im not planning on having it at the moment either!
I have a scan to check placenta on Fri....so excited to see bubs again! Going to ask an estimated weight as midwife thinks shes gonna be big and also long! 
I have glucose in my urine (well did at midwife on Thurs) so need to try and eat more complex carbs....oh the joy! Haha!!
Well, best get back to marking......so tired but need to get them done!!
Love and hugs to all mummies and bumps!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies - well the flu jab was no bother, abit of heaviness in my arm for a few hours but that was it. 

But what a painful w/end I have had with my spd -all my own fault too.

I spent hours on Saturday painting the nursery mural and at the time felt great. Kept thinking I should really just do a bit at a time, but wa desperate to see it completed and kept going and going and going. 
Then Saturdy night had gone to bed about 11pm and forgotten to take my last dose of paracetemol, but though well it's only paracetemol and I have been okay for a few days; just maybe I dont need to take so much!!!!! Bad move -I woke up in agony at 3/4am and haven't been right since -have been taking regular co-codamol to try and ease it slightly, with little effect yesterday (but feeling abit easier today) and spent all day in pian, tired, feeling light headed and drowsy(due to codeine) and just miserable sob sob.


Going to have a chillaxing few days I think, get on top of the pain again, stop the codeine and hopefully start to feel more human again.

Justm -Hope everything goes well with your scan
nb -Any house news yet?

Hope all mums n bumps are well xx


----------



## nb1984

Oh wana! I feel so sorry for you, my back has been really hurting and that's been bad enough, so I can't imagine how you must feel, you poor thing! Luckily using a heated lavendar bag thing seems to be enough at the moment, I really hope you have an easier day today.

We ended up having a baby day yesterday, we gave our double bed to a friend and then went and picked up the changing unit from my sisters, along with the crib, moses basket and new mattresses, all very exciting! So we got a few bits put together, its all a bit scrabbled together at the moment and in no way a nursery but at least if anything does happen we have a crib and a moses basket ready to go!

I have a bedding question...I have got a Humphreys Corner sleeping bag and 2 swaddle me thingies (sorry for terrible description!) do I need to go the whole hog and get sheets and blankets etc as well? I feel a bit lost when it comes to this! I know you can never tell with the British weather but considering it will be July would I need anything more than a swaddle? I can't believe I would need to put blankets on as well, but then I have never looked after a newborn before! What has everyone else gone for?

The forecast looks like the weather should really pick up this week, yay!

On the house front...nothing has really changed, apart from hubby bumped into the owners in our local pub yesterday and he said that if their offer is accepted on the house they like, they will accept our offer. Its a vacant property as it's a probate sale so it may mean we can all move within our time scale of July 1st, how good would that be?! The owner said he would tell us either way by Wednesday, and the estate agent said he hoped for an answer today so just got to keep our fingers crossed the agent is correct! Luckily the agent marketing the house we like is the same one selling the house they are interested in so that's proving very useful for being kept up to date with everything, unlike my useless estate agent!

Justmarried - would love to see some pics of your nursery if you have any!

Mrsbeanbump - is all ok with you?

Anyway, better crack on with some work, have a good Monday! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi All! Sorry I've been awol too... trying to take it easy on the computer, since I'm on the computer all day at work I've kind of gotten sick of it the last couple weeks and only pop on real quick to check the email then I'm too lazy to do anything else!
Had a mw appointment last week, measuring 33cm at 31weeks last monday. I'm getting a growth/cyst check scan next monday, but I'm really dissappointed hubby can't come with me for the scan as he can't get out of work at the time of the scan as he has a meeting :( So I'm going to go to scary antenatel alone! I could ask a friend to go, who said she would go with me but now I can't really bring myself to ask her to take time off work to go to my scan (we are colleagues as well). I've not got any family close to us, hubbys parents live in north wales and my fam live in america.

Works been really stressful lately too, we've gotten in maternity replacements and training is just so time consuming and draining. There is so much I want to get done before leaving (june 18) that its frustrating that I cannot work as fast as normal.

I'm off to dinner tonight with work as we've got some guests visiting our office, I had today off but decided having a free meal can't be that bad! But now I dont really want to go and I'd rather just have a nap!

nb glad your speaking to the people that own the house you want, at least you have some knowledge of what is going on... good luck for wednesday (or hopefully earlier).
In regards to bedding, we've got a fitted cotbed sheet and then I have a gro bag and a couple swaddle bags. I need to get a couple more grobags as I'm unsure of the weather in July, I've got like a 1tog grobag now but I'm planning on getting a 2-2.5 tog before he arrives just so I can switch back and forth depending on temperature. But thats all I plan on using at first anyways.

Ooo and I've found my pram at last, we've not ordered it yet, and its not really out yet being sold, only pre-ordered, but I've spoken to a shop that said they could have it to me in June so we're 98% ready to put in the pre-order. Bit scary to go for it blind but it has really good reviews and I really like a different pram of theirs so this has to only be better, its the baby jogger city select. The seat reverses and it can turn into a tandem with another child ;) So maybe there is some money to be saved in the future!

My baby has hiccups a lot lately too wana/nb. I struggle to feel it on the outside, but I can really feel it on the inside! I've got my first faint stretch mark today, I'm so dissapointed!! I've loaded it with lotion and hopefully it will go away, its not on tummy just on side near my hip and only on one side!! I was hoping with all the lotion I've been putting on this wouldn't happen! 

Well, I've decided while typing I want to go pre-order the pram then I need to get ready to meet for dinner so talk soon! it won't be so long next time! xxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies

Mrsbeanbump I am exactly the same as you about work! So much I want to sort, finish before hand over - 18th June too! It's such a busy time and I get tired so easily!! Hope you enjoy your meal tonight!!
Wanna I hope you're SPD is feeling a bit better. It must be frustrating when you want to get things done and then end up in pain. My back is painful and Im being referred for physio to be shown some exercises! Hopefully they might help although Im not holding my breath!
NB - Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for the house hun!!! 
Well just a flying visit to say hello to everyone! Just had a yummy jacket potato for dinner and now Im going to have a rest and watch some crappy tv!! Hehe!
Love to mummies and bumps 
xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Well I feel like this is all I ever write!! But today they have said we should know on the house. The house they are after is a probate sale and the family has said all offers have to be in by 1pm for them to review, they have basically said if they get that house they will accept our offer, if they dont get that house they cant accoomodate us to move by the 1st of July so wont say yes to our offer unless we can increase by another £10,000 and they will rent, obviously we can't do that! 

So it is now just a long and painful wait until the estate agent calls me to say what happened, I just REALLY hope the family actually decide and give an answer today or it's going to be yet another day of waiting!

MrsBeanBump - Sorry you have to go to your scan alone, I had the same problem with our 20 weeks scan and hubby being able to get the time off work, I promise it is just as amazing! Fingers crossed you get good news ;)

Thank you for the info on bedding, I will check out what tog the sleeping bag is and perhaps get another as well. And very exciting about your pram! Did you go ahead and order it? Ours should come next month and is getting delivered to my Mums. My sister had offered us a maxi cosi car seat and base which works with the icandy peach but then remembered, after we had been in her loft and garage, that she actually sold it all on ebay! So she bought us the base as a present from her and my nephews and I managed to find the seat we need for £32 on ebay, bargain! So it hasnt dipped into our HIP grant too much at all!

Justmarried - I am so jealous of you both finishing work on the 18th of June, I don't finish until the 1st of July, so 6 weeks to go! It is scary to think I wont be here and know what is going on, and then have to catch up after a year! Do you intend to return full time?

Wana - Hope you are having an ok day today and got over all your adventures on the weekend!

Will update later if we hear anything on the house, I cannot stand suspense!! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

nb- I think you've got us all in suspense too!!! so do tell when you know!! but unfortunately, I've not heard anything good about probate sales, families arguing and some members might be more keen for a quick sale while others looking for best price... But once they make the decision at least they will most likely honour it and be less likely to pull out of a chain (compared to non-probate sales)

You're quite daring nb waiting for 1st July to start maternity!! I guess its not too far away, but I've started struggling just recently. Just feel really big and that baby has no room and is constantly moving!

Justm- yay for the same last day! I'm so looking forward to it!

I do plan on going back full time, but after a year! I got a letter from work the other day that said if they don't hear from me before my first day back is June 29th 2011! crazy to think about!

Wanna- how you coping today? fully recovered? Hope you take it easy now! Do you like reading to pass the time? have you read any good books? I enjoy reading and recently I've found it very relaxing to read non-pregnancy related books when I get the time.

I bought my pram today! bought it blind too!! eek, it is either the best or worst decision so we'll just watch this space. He suspects 3-4 weeks delivery but could be sooner, and as we pre-ordered it he gave us quite a good deal on the package (pram/cot/car seat adapters) and then mentioned he had a maxi cosi car seat on clearance so I've added that to my order too!! (I did buy one from boots but returned it last week as decided I didn't really like the colour!!)

Well I'm so excited for the pram... if you want to have a look there is a clip on you tube... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdeMgSm-xe0

well, last nct class tonight!! Its gone by so quick!! and I'm in month 8!! where did the time go??!! apparently tonight we're going to learn about taking care of the baby post birth! how scary!

Anyways, take care everyone, have a good evening!! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -Another terrible night not sleeping well (waking up in agony at 4am seems to be the pattern just now and thats with me taking my final painkillers at midnight too), but coping better during the day today but I just can't stop myself doing stuff lol- nesting gone mad I tell you. Totally gutted the boys bedroom, my bedroom, steam cleaned the sofa yesterday after promising myself an easier day lol, I went to my sis's today to escape the cleaning frenzy -she keeps me in check too lol.
I packed my labour, postnatal and baby bags today ( just incase I need to go in / dont make it past 37 weeks ) and every baby site I have registered with all sent e-mails today saying ''That's you 32 weeks, have you packed your bag yet? '' so I thought I'd better get organised lol.

Mrsbeanbump -your pram looks great, bet you cant wait to take it for a test run - I have just got mine down from the loft, just because it was infront of the cot and crib and I needed them down to measure for new mattresses but I am desperate to put it all together lol.

As for the blanket question, I have several cellulose blankets, and a couple of swaddling blankets which can be used in moses basket and crib, and then a few fleece blankets and a sleeping bag for when baby is older for use in the cot, also bought the cot quilt / bumper set that goes with my fish n chips lollipop lane nursery decor but purely for decorative purposes lol.

I am planning to return to work only part time (hopefully) as between my reduced shifts and DH's we should be able to work the childcare mainly around us only ,saving us a packet on childcare. Also, I worked full time when my other children were young and am looking forward to as much time as possible with this one, as he'll be my last (boohoo). I dont have quite the full year off with baby, aiming to go back next May so he'll be 9-10 months (although I am a bit nervous about returning to work as it will 16 months if you count my sick time too - I'll be the new start again!!!)

1 month today until justm and MrsBB finish for mat leave WOW - Mine officially starts on 14th June, I know I have been off ages but it'll be nice to be on maternity rather than sick lol. 

Hope there's good news soon nb -Keep us updated !!!

MM -how'd the move go?- settling in okay I hope.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## GossipGirly

eee how exciting! I cant believe how far on you all are! I cant wait to see all your baby pics!! x


----------



## nb1984

Gossipgirly - I can't believe it either, I have to pinch myself and remember I could potentially have 8 weeks left, it is madness!

Wana - I was exactly the same on Sunday, once I got started on clearing things out I just couldnt stop! I feel another car boot sale coming on! 

Less than a month until you are on official mat leave, yay! I wouldn't be surprised if I end up leaving sooner as I am starting to feel really tired too, plus if we move I think I will to give us time to get the house sorted, but who knows???

Thanks for the blanket info, I think I will get some fleece and cellulose ones, I can always keep them in the packet and return them if we don't end up using them!

Are you taking a different bag for the baby bits? At the moment I have just one pile of things and I think it will all fit in one bag, but should I keep it seperate?

Mrsbeanbump- I love your pushchair! I can't wait for ours to arrive at Mums, how exciting! Are you all set in your nursery now?

I hope your last NCT class went well, I must admit that hubby and I haven't been back as we were pretty unimpressed, which is a real shame after what we spent! But now I have spoken to a few people, mentioned who the lady taking the course was and they have all said the same thing, if only we had known!

Re the house - today is D-day so to speak, our buyers have asked to book a survey in for Friday, so we have told them they either take our offer today or we are done, I know we have said this before but I was kinda harsh this time and basically said they have messed us around for over a month now, and we need a definitive answer today, if they say no we will formally retract our offer, so they asked for last night to have a think. The problem we have is that they don't have a house to either purchase or rent, and they have received an offer £10k more than ours, but the people offering do not have a buyer, so while they dont have anywhere to go it obviously makes logical sense for them to hold out for the higher offer, we will only be an attractive option if they need to tie up a sale. But we cannot continue to hang around forever, we need to get our own home sorted as I need gates and ramps and things fixed and fitted if we are staying.

Fingers crossed they won't faff all day and will just answer our question this morning! Wish us luck!! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!
Any news NB??? Keeping everything crossed for you hun! 
Thanks for the info on blankets, Im a bit clueless on those sorts of things so thanks for asking NB and thank you to all for answering!! 
Mrsbeanbump I love your pram! It looks very cool!!! Bet you cant wait for it to arrive! Ours should be here in the next few weeks!! Yay that we leave work on the same day....its killing me being full time at the min, but want to hold off as long as I can!
I plan on either going back full time or 4 days per week....all depends on childcare costs and who actually looks after bubs. My mum was planning on taking early retirement (shes only 52) but she recently had a fantastic promotion opportunity at work and I told her to go for it and we would be happy to pay for childcare. My friends mum is a registered childminder so that is also an option too, and she wouldnt charge us full price either bless her! 
I have had a bad day today. Woke up fine but by 10am my feet and hands had ballooned!! People at work were very concerned and made me ring mw. Had to go get bp and urine tested at local docs....all ok. Bp slightly high but nothing to worry about. I have been told to rest until the swelling goes down and if it is no better or any worse I have to visit MAU! Really just want to be able to get on with it atm as it is so busy at work I feel like I am letting the kids down if I miss lessons with them! I only missed 15 mins of last lesson (year 9s) today as managed to get an appt at 2.45 but worried doc will make me go on sick if I am still swollen!! 
Ahhh!!! Well sorry for the rant! And I know I need to look after myself but its hard when Im so used to being able to do everything so easily!!
Wanna - hope you manage to get more sleep....are there no stronger painkillers they can give you that are safe in preg?
Love and hugs 
xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey!

Thought I would drop in with a house update, but I forewarn you it is coming from my iPhone so may not be particularly well Spelt/typed!!

They told us if we got closer to the other buyers offer they would take it off the market, but still weren't prepared to give us a timescale, so we have checked with our solicitor & offered them £2000 as a deposit for them to guarantee to vacate by the 12th of July, if they haven't then we get our £2000 back, so now we are just being kept ganging, AGAIN while they think about it!! God I don't ever want to move again after all if this!!

Justmarried - so sorry to hear you're all swollen, hopefully an evening with your feet up will do the trick! Good luck & I hope it's not so bad in the morning ;)

well that's all for now, will hopefully have some good news in the morning!!

Xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

o bless Nb, your still waiting for a decision!! it sounds like they're really taking the piss now, one can only be so greedy! Sorry to hear you didn't finish nct classes, ours weren't perfect but we made some friends and learned a little bit, the teacher was really nice and insightful and gave some really good tips.... such as, if you are going to breastfeed, if someone comes in to show you how to breastfeed and move the baby to the breast instead of letting the baby 'search' for it, it is a sure sign they are not unicef trained (I think its unicef, actually not 100% sure) but point is, baby should 'search' for your breast and turn head on its own.. something I didn't know. We did hear a lot of the same stories which I get annoyed with but other people didn't seem to mind, our teacher does a lot of classes everywhere so it must be hard to keep everyone straightt!

justm-sorry to hear you've swollen up, get those feet up! perhaps a bath will ease the swelling? yay for same last day!!! I Cannot wait!! not long now!

speaking of bath to ease the swelling, wanna, have you thought of getting a paddling pool if you dont have one already for the nicer weather? perhaps it would helpe with the pain? Its hard for me to fit in the bathtub now, but with a paddling pool you might be able to get more range of comfortable movement?

nothing exciting today going on with me, baby is moving a lot and its quite uncomfortable to lay down! I'm very excited for the pram and hope the shop calls us soon with an estimated delivery date that is more 'firm' as they don't have the stock yet... And we're off to the baby show this weekend at NEC.. anyone else going???

nb- hope you hear soon! let us know!!

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

We got the house!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeee!!! And they have promised we will complete no later than the 12th of July!!!!! We are so excited!!!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay !!! :happydance::happydance:Great news Nat -so pleased for you. Must have been a very stressful few weeks for you there; wondering what if. What a shame about your antenatal classes, can you not complain and get your money back (or some of it).I presume these NCT classes are quite expensive. You are going to be so busy packing and organising for the move that baby time is going to come around so quick for you xx

Liz -LOL :haha::haha: about the paddling pool - I would be a beached whale in the garden with all the neighbours kids peering over (or trying to jump in with me lol) but seriously was thinking of getting my birthing pool earlier and setting it up in the living room - I could lounge in there and watch tv haha - it's the expense of then worrying about damaging it before the baby arrives and having to get another. Plus our weather isn't that great usually even when the rest of the UK is having a heatwave lol. And with my pale scottish skin, I'd fry if it was that nice haha :haha:

Lori - OMG :hugs::hugs:Hoping you are less swollen today and that the rest helps. How uncomfortable for you, and you must have been so concerned. Glad your BP etc is okay -take care and keep your feet up.

The strongest painkillers my GP has given me is codeine (and she recommended taking them regular) but the last time I was in a lot of pain I took them every 4-6 hrs for 1 1/2 days and became very concerned that my baby's fetal movements had significantly reduced and gave myself a bit of a fright. So I went back to the paracetemol only; which did seem to be okay for a while. Then increased to one paracetemol and one codeine and now have given in and have started doubling up the dose on codeine again. Just at bedtime to try and help me sleep a bit better -and little man doesn't appear affected at all so that's good. 

Slept better lst night and am now popping out to visit two of my sis's and my mum for lunch and am going to leave DD a list of things to do about the house -her attempts at cleaning are rubbish but at lesat it's a start haha -she hangs out the washing upside down or all squint and only cleans the floor on visible bits but I s'pose practice makes perfect lol.

I ordered my new mattresses yesterday -for moses basket, crib and cot and other than a baby monitor I think I have gotten all the essentials now. Exciting!!

Have a good day ladies, Congrats again on the house Nat, hope the swelling has gone down Lori, and have a great time at the baby show at the weekend Liz

take care mummies and bumps xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nb1984

Thank you! We are very excited, but trying to not get carried away and plan everything as we have no idea of a moving date! I just hope it is sooner rather than later!

I am sort of tempted to complain, but we live in such a small village and I would just be mortified to bump in the woman and have her know I complained, I am rubbish at that sort of thing!

But yes it was about £140 and it just seemed quite patronising and like she didn't really know the answer to anything!

haha I can just imagine you loughing in your birth pool in front of Loose Women or something! Buster would attempt to get into any sort of paddling pool I had, and then burst it so thats a no go for me!

How exciting you have ordered your mattresses! Hubby said to me yesterday that he is jealous that parcels turn up for me nearly everyday! I have got to stop bidding on things on ebay hahaha! I have become a bit obsessed! I have a few more little Humphrey elephants on their way to me this week!

And the maxi cosi car seat I bought off ebay should come at some point too, I love it!

Justmarried how is the swelling today? I hope it is better.

It is officially sweltering in my office, and I have to be in a suit today as we had a client meeting, i am boiling!!!

I got a really bad pain in my ribs on Tuesday night, it is on my right hand side and feels almost like a lump is there that is bruised? I guess the baby is lying a funnny way, I keep trying to rub it to make it move but it doesnt seem to be helping so far!!

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!
NB that is fab news about the house!! Woohoo!!! Hope everthing goes smoothly for you chic! 
Hehehe Wanna - I def think you should set up pool in living room! Would be so relaxing and soothing in this hot weather!
Mrsbean - were not going to the baby show, I bet it's fab tho! Have fun!!!

Well the swelling seemed better today, still a bit puffy but better than yday. I took today off work to rest and have literally been a lazy cow all day, but the swelling is back!!! Dont understand how or why I am so swollen after doing nothing! Hoping it goes down by tomorrow as I am going back to work....so bored being off! 
I have scan tomorrow to check placenta.....so excited to see bubs again!!! Scan is at 3.30 so Ill make sure I update asap!!
Love to mummies and bumps
xxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
Scan went really well!! Placenta has moved so Im good to have a natural birth! Woohoo!
Also, approx weight at the min is 4lb12!! What a whopper! Hehe! Still got almost 8 weeks to go! Hehe!
Well, Im on cloud 9 after seeing bubs again! Despite my swollen feet, today has been a great day!!
Love and hugs to mummies and bumps xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Justm- that's fab news!!!! And WOW good weight too.

Hope your swelling has gone down a bit (or gone totally would be even better)

Have a good w/end ladies n bumps 
xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

So how was everyones weekend?? It was a scortcher no? My feet are starting to swell up! I'm not sure if its the weather or it is just time for my feet to swell! Have a scan today so we'll see what they say and maybe I'll get to find out weight too! Is 4lb12 a whopper at this point justm?

Went to babyshow on saturday and we got a couple good deals, got a ziggy zebra moses basket and stand for £40 which I thought was a complete bargain and a few other bits and bobs. we expected to get more free samples but o well. Glad we went but not sure we'd go again, especially since we have all the big things now.

well I've got the day off, and scan later so going to have a restful day. Maybe I'll get my feet swelling to go down before off to hospital... anyone have any tips?

Hope everyone had a great weekend in this beautiful weather!! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck today MrsBB and congrats on reaching 33 weeks yay!!! That's me tomorrow haha - midway through third tri!!!!! :happydance:

My feet have been terribly swollen over the past two days too- huge hippo feet and ankles -thinking it must be the heat but I have never suffered from oedema in any other pregnancy -with 2 other mid summer babies too -bloody ugly looking feet at the best of time, but now just HUGE haha( Actually looking better today but then I haven't been out yet and its cooler today here)

I originally thought for 32 weeks 4lb 12oz IS a whopper - just going by the size of my premmie nephew who was born at 31 weeks and weighed 3lb 11oz (and my sis had been on steroids and everyone was pleasantly suprised at how big he was for so early lol ) but then even with gaining half a pound every week until term would only equate to another 4lb (or 5lb if 2 weeks late) so in terms of ppl having 12lb babies these days not SO huge I s'pose xxx 

Seen a programme baby story on Friday where the baby was 11 lb 2oz -and WAS a whopper haha. My other babies ranged from 7lb -8lb so anything above 9lb I would think of as huge lol :haha::haha:

Have a good day ladies - I am ordering my birthing pool today yikes!!!! Feel a bit apprehensive about it (still being so soon lol) but it is on special offer and the size I need has been discontinued so it's now or never for the one I am looking at. 

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello ladies!

MrsBB how did the scan go? I am hoping that for some reason I get to have one when I see my midwife tomorrow!!

Wana I am seriously swollen too! The engagement ring is off, my wedding band looks very lonely! The band has always been too big and spins around but seems to fit now, I just didnt want to get stuck with my e ring on my finger! I am hoping it is just the heat as my ankles look horrendous!!

I had a bit of a silly weekend that I am attempting to snap out of, I had my best friends birthday on Saturday night and I got myself in a state about getting dressed to go out, I just don't feel like me and hubby sympathising tipped me over the edge and I burst into tears!! I didn't feel much better on Sunday which my Mum must have noticed and she called me at work yesterday morning and asked if I was ok, thankfully she realised not to push it as I didn't want to start crying at my desk! I feel better today, hubby and I had a lovely evening last night and I have booked myself some maternity reflexology which starts on Tuesday, hubby's treat!

It is such a strange feeling not being in control of my own emotions, I have always been very lucky and never been one for mood swings when AF was around, anyway, I have lots to look forward too and hubby and I chatted all about our new house last night so I am ultra positive today!

I don't have to go to work until about 11am today as we have the surveyor coming in from our buyer, really hoping he doesn't say anything is wrong with the house, it was built in 1880 so it wouldnt surprise me! Then tomorrow I have the midwife so another late start, fingers crossed this week will go quick.

Well today is certainly not as lovely as yesterday, I hope it is still nice and summery for everyone, hope all is well with my swollen bump buddies!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh nb - I had a very emotional (mad preggy hormones) weekend too lol -I was in tears a lot lol.

I was in pain and unable to do much and DH was amusing the boys by firstly on Sat going to the park (I sat on the bench nearest the car and waited on them returning sob) and then on Sunday ,they all went up the Loch to visit the Islands with my dad and family on his speed boat too -so feeling really sorry for myself. Can laugh about it now but I was so miserable and cried for ages at how useless, fat and sore I was lol. I couldn't even tell DH how I felt cos he'd have stayed with me, whiuch wasn't fair on the boys. As it was my youngest Ben said he wasn't going if I wasn't ''because it wouldn't be nice to leave mummy all alone'' and I had to persuade him that I'd be fine on my own lol and he could go enjoy himself lol 

I eventually had a lovely day, went to visit my sis and sat in her garden in the sun with my huge hippo feet in the paddling pool but WOW Crazy hormonal woman lol !!!!


The sun has gone here too today (please come back!!!! -I'll stop complaining about hippo feet -I promise!!). Hope everyone else is having a nicer day, and good luck at your mw appt nb. How'd the scan go MrsBB??

xx yay!!! 33 weeks today xxx


----------



## nb1984

Wana there must be something in the air! Or perhaps its a 32/33 week thing then! I am glad I am not cracking up :wacko:

Here is my complaining and I am perfectly able to do pretty much anything, except paint my toe nails!!  So I can imagine how frustrated you must be feeling, have you got any more appointments booked to try and help with the pain? Is there any reason why your SPD would cause them to induce you or will they still let you go full term?

The people we are buying from still havent found anything so now I am panicking that baby is going to come early and we will be in the wrong house!!

Have a good day with those hippo feet up, I sure am! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am back at mw for more massage therapy on Friday - dont actually think it helped with my pelvis but IS relaxing and it's a nice pamper hour for me, and the mw who does it is so lovely to talk too. I haven't got another actual mw appt scheduled until 36 weeks so it will be nice to see someone lol- seems like ages to wait tbh -even with baby number 4!!

As for being induced -there was talk of it a few months ago when I was in constant pain and taking lots of co-codamol, they wanted me to go under the consultant care pathway just incase but if I want my homebirth then I need to just shut up and put up lol -I'll see how it goes lol. I am expecting my birhting pool in the next 48 hours so I may be using that for hydrotherapy prior to the big day, as the water is very soothing lol.

I wouldn't worry too much about the house situation -you have it and that's all that matters. I am sure baby will sleeping be in with you and DH for the first while anyway and as long as he/she has a warm safe place to sleep, has clean nappies and is fed then that's all that matters and you'll be in your new house before you know it. 
Although still hopeful that you'll get in before baby xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi again- just finished my nursery yay!!! And wanted to post some pics

Better be a boy lol -blue, blue, blue, hahaha











So exciting lol - you'd think I'd never had a nursery before and it's my fourth lol :haha::haha: and the crazy thing is...baby will be sleeping in his swinging crib in my room for the first 5-6 months lol :haha::haha:


----------



## nb1984

Oh wow wana!! It looks amazing, I love the nautical theme!! Wow! And that baby swing looks very impressive, which one is it?

Oh how exciting, I want to be able to do my nursery now!! 

Just off to midwife, will update later xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks nb -and I painted all the wee fish and chips (wee dog in the boat) myself -so pleased with it. Eldest son says -''looks alright mum, considering you done it yourself'' lol Nice!!! 
The swing is the Fisherprice Link-a-doos one -only prob is - it is battery only -I really fancied one of the Fisherprice papasan crib swings which can plug in too but at £160 I decided against it. Annoyingly though, I could've gotten the pink version for £90 but could only find the blue one at the dearer price.

Good Luck at your mw appt today.

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## nb1984

Wow! I am even more impressed knowing that you painted them yourself, nothing I drew/painted would resemble anything known to man!!

Well the midwife was ok, I started off pleased that I had lost some weight, and chatted to her about the pain in my ribs, and then she measured my fundal height.

And it has reduced by 1.5cm!! She checked and said the baby hasn't moved and with my weight loss as well, she wants me to have a scan at my next appointment in 2 weeks, she thinks that maybe the lakes in my placenta are causing the baby to be thin, and she said that from when I saw her a fortnight ago the baby alone should have gained a pound in weight.

She said from the scan they will see the size of the baby and decide whether I need an induction at 38 weeks, which is around the 2nd of July, I cant believe it! My friend is only 31 weeks pregnant and had a scan yesterday and was told her baby is already 4lb 8oz! And I seem to be the total opposite. Crazy!

So in a way it is exciting that I get to have another scan, but surreal to think I may have the baby early!!

I checked with her about my feet and hands swelling and my BP is fine so she wasnt worried about that, and she said the pain in my ribs is due to me having quite a low rib cage so the cartilage is just getting squashed by my uterus and nothing but good old paracetamol if it gets bad, but it doesn't keep me awake at night so I will just perservere!

On another note, when I woke up this morning I realised that my b00bs were leaking!! Has anyone else had this?! Sorry TMI! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!! I meant to post yesterday but hubby got me caught up in watching the finale of lost that we taped so got a bit sidetracked! by the way, it wasn't that good!

Scan went ok, cyst is now the same size, even though she originally said it was smaller she then measured a different way and got the same size! baby is little bit bigger than normal, and mw said it is about 5lbs at the minute... so another whopper here justm! When they took blood pressure mw at hospital was concerned that it was a bit higher than when I booked in so she wanted me to see my local mw this week so back in on Friday, she also took bloods to check for preeclampsia due to the increase in my blood pressure so we'll see. Works getting a bit more stressful so can't see bp will be any better on friday!!

wanna - your nursery looks gorgeous, I feel like i've only half-assed my nursery now!! :) Guess we still have time to sort it out, maybe you should hire yourself out as interior designer? where did you get the little curtain thing above the cot? very nice, might work lovely in our room too.

nb- i had trouble painting my toes, hubby did it a couple times then he was shit at it so I've since figured out a way to make my way down to my toes! not the most comfortable, but looks a lot better than his half hearted attempts! on the leaking front, I've noticed this too! Its not been a lot but it has happened on several occasions in the last couple of weeks... my current problem is I seem to be leaking another place too!!! sorry tmi!! At first I thought I was sweating a bit in my pants due to hot weather, but I think there is a little wee leakage down there, which is quite embarassing! I thought I had really good pelvic floor muscles so was quite suprised, not sure if its normal. Think I'm going to have to reference my preggo books later!

also dont stress too much about fundal height, It sounds like the same mw that did it, but I've found diff mw are different in measurements. at least you get to see babes again!! I've got another scan in four weeks, 3 weeks left at work! YAY!!

And i'm so excited, my pre-ordered pram should be arriving next week. Which is well in advance of what I thought, a lot of people have ordered the twin model, so because I only wanted the single and not the extra seat they can fill my order!!! yay!! I hope its everything I've been counting on!! I'm so excited to get it and set it up and maybe take it for a spin! (how pathetic I know!)

Well weather has turned a bit ugly now, so hoping the sun will come out again soon, I'm looking forward to maternity leave in the sunshine! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies- thanks for the nice comments re:my nursery.

nb- I am glad they are keeping an eye on babies growth, especially with the placental lakes but agree with MrsBB too -different mw's measure differently -I had two measure me one week ( I think the second mw didn't quite believe the first mw when she said i was smallish for dates lol) and the measures differed by nearly 2cm -putting me spot on for dates haha. However -the weight loss thing too; so definitely worth keeping an eye on -and you get to see baby again too. Although he/she must be so big now to fit on the screen. If there is poor growth at the next scan is that when they will make a decision about induction? Can they actually tell by looking at a scan of the placenta whether or not it is doing it's job adequately or not? -or is it just to check babies size? Doesn't the 2nd of July just sound so much closer- even though we'll all be classed as full term by then haha -just seems so near!!

MrsBB -I bought the canopy/ net thing above the cot in IKEA -was only £7 too.
I am excited to get my pram set up now too, I want to make sure I am a pro at putting it up/ folding it down/ attaching car seat etc before baby arrives and also making sure we know how car seat goes into the car etc lol
Hope all is well with your BP and cyst etc. Is the cyst likely to cause you any problems if it gets bigger? 
Another good sized baby there, I just wont know until DD as I have no more scans but I feel huge and he feels huge in there lol -Dreamt he was a big 10lber lol - half my wee babygrows wouldn't fit him, if that was the case lol 

My birthing pool has arrived yay!!!!! Will need to test it this weekend, make sure it fits in the livingroom and also that there are no punctures etc. My mum came to visit today and she was so excited to see it had arrived -she seemed so proud lol - I thought she'd be a bit against it or apprehensive tbh -dont know why? Am thinking now, that maybe she is now hoping she can be here too lol. Haven't told mil/ fil as they will have negative comments likely and I cant be bothered explaining myself to them; or my dad either lol -he'd probably flip haha.

Anyway, hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning all!

Mrsbeanbump - really pleased to hear your cyst is smaller, that is great news! And I cannot wait for a scan to find out the weight of our LO, it is so cool that you a JM already know!

I dont think I would waste my time asking hubby to assist with toe nail painting hahahaha, it would be a disaster! I managed a touch up yesterday so that might be the answer from now on, or just treat myself to a pedicure! 

Well I asked my midwife about the leaking and she said it is totally normal so I might start sleeping in a vest with the inbuilt bra bit and use some pads! My pelvic floor is most definitely rubbish now, I have to concentrate when coughing or sneezing, slightly concerning!

I think had my fundal height been lower and my weight hadn't dropped as well, and also the lakes in my placenta hadn't been mentioned my midwife probably wouldn't have recommended another scan, but the combination of the three things she advised it. I am lucky I see the same lady each week so she knew how the baby was lying last time etc and said it hasn't moved for a 1.5cm difference, and then losing a kilo too!

Wana - She said the scan will be to check the growth of the baby as she thinks that it is probably the correct length, but not gaining enough body weight, which may be due to lack of nutrition from my placenta, so I think it will be a check what they think the baby weighs and have another look at my placenta to see if 20% of it is still these lakes they mentioned? It isn't until 12.20pm on the 10th of June so feels like ages to wait!!

How exciting your birthing pool has turned up, have you had a dip yet?
 
Well I was out last night for dinner and also on Wednesday so I am shattered today, thankfully the morning has gone quick so far so I am hoping my afternoon does too. Hubby and I are off to Makro tomorrow to see what bargains we can get in an attempt to reduce our food shopping bills! 

I had a bit of a panic this morning as I don't have any bottles, I intend to breast feed but just in case! I don't have any bedding, other than a 2.5 tog sleeping bag which it will be far too warm for, and I don't really feel like I know what I am doing!!! I have everything I need on a wish list on amazon and my baby shower is next weekend so after that hubby and I are going to need to do some serious shopping and get all the last minute bits as there is a small chance this baby could be here in a months time, OMG! :happydance:

It feels ridiculously exciting to be so close to the end now, but equally terrifying at the same time!!

On Sunday I have a charity cricket match which you have probably seen me banging on about on facebook, once that is out of the way my full attention will be focused on baby, oh and the potential of moving house too, hahaha I really don't make life easy for myself do I?!

Have a fab bank holiday weekend ladies, don't forget feet up so we don't all have elephant ankles!!

Lots of love xxxx O:)O:)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi nb - I bought a steam sterilizer in ASDA for £10 -sure that seems to be about the going rate - and got two bottles with it, one regular size and one tiny. I plan on bf-ing too; did exclusively with my other three but wanted to be prepared just incase. In saying that I wont be buying formula, but baby may like a pacifier etc which I would be sterilising anyway. None of my others used dummies either, but you never know lol

Wont be long until the 10th June nb, hoping all is well with baby and he/she is continuing to grow well. xx

I am so jealous that each of you are going to have an estimated fetal weight -I haven't and wont lol except maybe a mw guess- although it's maybe good cos if they told me he was 6 lb already then I'd probably panic lol 

Have a good weekend everyone, weather is crap here but hopefully some of you are getting sunshine xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!
Sorry I've not written for a while...another busy week at work, but now it's half term! Woohoo!

Wow, so much to catch up on!! 

Wanna - so excited your pool has arrived!! It makes you realised how soon our babies might be here!! Do you think bubs will be early? Or late? I keep trying to guess the date! Me and hubby think a few days early, but I know she will probs be nice and cosy and make us wait 2 weeks past due date! Haha! Your nursery is FAB wanna! I promise to post piccies of our as soon as replacement wardrobe arrives....

NB - The 10th of June will be here before you know it....and its great seeing bubs again! However, our scan piccies were rubbish as she is so big it is hard to get clear shots of her....well thats what sonagrapher said! I had some boobie leakage the other day too...strange but at least I know they work! Hehe! Went to breastfeeding workshop the other day....HATED every minute of it....felt like it was being forced down my neck and that if I cant manage to do it I am a bad mother!!! Aaarrgghh! I am off to Tommy Tippee factory on Friday to get sterliser and bottles....they do 6 bottles for £10!! And sterilisers are half price!

MrsBeanbump - Wow at bubs' est weight!! 5lb already!! Did they say what bubs might be at birth? That's great about cyst too hun! Only 2 weeks on Friday til we finish work Mrsbb!! How exciting!!! Are you mega busy sorting things out for handover? I feel like I never stop at the min!!

Well I had my baby shower at work on Tuesday....my goodness little lady and me were both ruined!!! (I've put a few pics on FB!) Honestly, people were so generous!!! I have another baby shower (with close friends and family) at my house on 18th June! So excited!!! 
Off for tea with the girlies tonight then off to my mams with a dvd when they head off pubbing and clubbing. Hubby is out with his mates and keeps saying he would rather stay in cos I'll be home by 8ish, but if he knows Im at my mams he'll not be worried about me being lonely! Bless him! 
Think we have everything for bubs now! Got travel cot and safety gate last week. Just ordered snuggle nest off net as mothercare wont have them for up to 8 weeks. Collected car seat last week and pram due to arrive on 14th June!

Well best get up and do something!
Love to all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Justm - I am thinking he'll probably be late lol - am hoping not but as long as he's fully cooked and healthy I s'pose. My first was T+3; second T+9, and third 39+3 so no real pattern there at all. I just cant envisage having practically the whole of July still being pregnant and being imobile still -the kids finish for their summer hols on 1st July up here so would be nice if we could all do something as a family, without me on crutches, swolllen hippo feet and mega uncomfortable -plus the worry about going too far from the house incase I go into labour lol. But after my nephew being born 9 weeks early I feel kind of selfish hoping he comes early iykwim? I should be thankful for healthy babies really.

Sounds like your baby shower was a success, lucky you and another one to go with family and friends too -have fun xx I think we are organised too now- although I haven't bought a travel cot --but am sure that my sis has one we could borrow if needed. I still have to get a baby monitor and a night light but I keep getting told off for not 'leaving 'anything for other ppl to buy cos I went a bit mad shopping lol so I will leave them just now as they wont be needed immediately anyway. I am sure I'll get them as gifts but if not will buy them after baby is born -I know certain members of family who'll prob send money rather than presents. 

Off now to sit in the garden, as the sun has decided to peek through the clouds and it's hot hot hot !!! ttfn ladies, love to mums n bumps xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Good Morning, 
How awful is it that bank holiday is over! :( However, mine wasn't too exciting as I had to work yesterday! only about 10 hours too! And on saturday I had to go get some new maternity jeans as the old ones were starting to get a bit tight!! oops! I think I've gained quite a bit in my legs and arms, I can't wait to start being more active once baby arrives so I can loose some of this excess weight!

I had mw appointment on Friday as at the scan last monday they wanted to keep their eye on my blood pressure, its not really high basis the figure but its high basis my booking in rate, and I guess anything over about 18 higher than the lower number they like to keep their eye on.. So I'm getting a home visit this morning from mw to take blood pressure again! Plus on friday I was about 33+4 and measuring 37cm fundal height! eek! hope I haven't grown much over the weekend! 

nb- hope your charity cricket match went well, hope your resting now!
justm- i've started the countdown, getting well annoyed with the training of new staff that are covering maternity leave, which might be contributing to high bp! oops! Saw all your loot on fb from your baby shower! how spoilt you and lil ms. will be! 
wanna-did you set the pool up yet? I made hubby buy a pool in argos at the weekend, about 8ft but only £15! I was like, the next time we have hot weather that will be going up and it was a bargain too!!

anyone waking up like 5x to go to toilet at night! and it seems like i've got a full bladder every time!! argh! but luckily I am straight back into bed and haven't gotten too tired from the waking up yet.

Well i'm just waiting now for mw, I should really be at work today as its super busy, but maybe its best that I'm going to have a mw appt first. Its supposed to be a really long week at work with lots of hours... I just hope I have the courage to know when enough is enough and go home. Plus I think I might have to work sat/sun too! 

have a good day mummies and bumps! xxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

Where oh where has my nice long weekend gone?! It doesn't seem right to be back here already! In fact I have just asked to take a half day this afternoon as I am totally wrecked, I think it is a combination of being on my feet all day on Sunday for the cricket match, which went brilliantly! And not sleeping, I am up and down like a yoyo all night and finding it so difficult to get comfortable at the moment!

Mrsbb - I feel the same about my legs and arms, they seem to be the two places I have really gained weight as well, I cannot wait to get out dog walking again and start my fitness DVD's at home etc! I never thought I would look forward to exercise and weight watchers!

Good luck with the midwife this morning, I hope your blood pressure is down a little after a relaxing weekend. Pass some of your growth my way hehe! My fundal height was 28.5cm!

The cricket match went brilliantly, we have raised just over £8000 so we are thrilled!!

Justmarried - I saw your baby shower photos, mine is on Sunday and they got me really excited!! 

Wana - I hope you had a bit less pain this weekend, my back is really getting to me now, so I can only imagine how frustrated you must feel after all this time :(

Only 9 days until the scan, I am so excited to see LO and find out the estimated weight, in a way it is very exciting to think they may induce me and I could actually know what date the baby will roughly come on, but then on the other hand I feel totally unprepared!

Work may be a little shocked too as I am supposed to be here until the 1st of July and I would be 38 weeks on the 2nd!! So I would have to leave earlier than anticipated.

No news on moving as yet, hopefully we might hear something this week so everything can fall into place

Lets hope this 4 day week goes nice and fast for us all, have a good day ladies! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well mw just left... I'm off to assessment centre grrrr... my bp 130/82, which is normal for most people, but because I booked in at a consistant 100/60 (low) they are a bit concerned and when it goes 15 higher than the lower number it needs to be reviewed by consultant/hospital.... so off i go... 

I started to panick a bit too as she was like 'dont worry about bringing a bag'... and In my head i'm thinking, I WASNt worried until you've just mentioned something about a bag!!!! then she saw I was starting to panick so said I wouldn't be staying over but she wouldn't promise!!

well just waiting for hubby to arrive home now from work so he can go up with me... 

and did I mention its the absolute worst day in the whole entire year to be off work.... 

will kup xxx


----------



## nb1984

mrsbeanbump said:


> well mw just left... I'm off to assessment centre grrrr... my bp 130/82, which is normal for most people, but because I booked in at a consistant 100/60 (low) they are a bit concerned and when it goes 15 higher than the lower number it needs to be reviewed by consultant/hospital.... so off i go...
> 
> I started to panick a bit too as she was like 'dont worry about bringing a bag'... and In my head i'm thinking, I WASNt worried until you've just mentioned something about a bag!!!! then she saw I was starting to panick so said I wouldn't be staying over but she wouldn't promise!!
> 
> well just waiting for hubby to arrive home now from work so he can go up with me...
> 
> and did I mention its the absolute worst day in the whole entire year to be off work....
> 
> will kup xxx

Oh I will keep everything crossed for you! I really hope they let you home again soon, and I am not surprised that worried you, it would me too!

Look forward to hearing from you soon, sending you lots of love and happy thoughts! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh MrsBB - hope everything is okay :hugs::hugs: Let us know when you get back, try not to worry too much, you're in safe hands, baby is well developed and a good size and it is good that they are taking all precautions to make sure you and he are both healthy xxxx

nb -congrats on the cricket match -sounds like it went brilliantly -well done you!!!

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Oh MrsBB how you doing? I am sure everything is ok, but at least they are checking you out just in case....I know hospital is scary, but sometimes its the best place. Try not to worry too much!!
Make sure you let us know how things are hun.
Sending big hugs to you and bubs 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Okay so I'm home now, I went in to assessment and my bp was normal!!! which was crazy as mw just did it at my house and got the same reading she did on friday! and then when got in it was like 110/68 when an hour before it was 130/82 ish, I think those were the readings... anyways, it was a great experience though, the mw's at aac were lovely and I was seen to really quickly. As the BP was normalish she didn't want to have me see consultant as they would have done tests that might have been unneccessary so I came home, then went to work!! So got to work about 1 and then was told had to leave at about 7pm (as all colleagues working really late tonight, actually they're all still at work). Feel very guilty but going to get my jammies on and put my feet up. Thanks for the well wishes, but for my first aac visit, It went well and I wouldn't be nervous to go back again so all in all great care! Off for another mw on fri morning for her to check bp again so we will see!! xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

MrsBB - great news that your BP was back down, fingers crossed it will remain so for your appointment later this week, and really great that your visit went so well, that must have been really reassuring.

I ended up taking a half day from work yesterday as I was just totally shattered from the weekend and not sleeping well as my back was hurting so much, I slept for 2 hours which was bliss and then had a reflexology appointment, my god it was heaven!! I really recommend it if anyone had considered it.

She said she thought I would sleep well last night as I was nice and relaxed and I really did, apart from my 4 loo visits but I fell right back to sleep again!

I have ordered some belts she recommended so I am hoping one of those will do the trick to stop me limping around, sorry wana, I feel bad moaning when this is nothing like what you have to deal with!!

So my two questions today are!! What have you got/intend to wear during labour? I have some pyjamas for afterwards but I need to sort out some sort of night dress/shirt...any inspiration for me?

And also, are you getting a present for your hubby from the baby? I want to get him something he can keep but I can't think of anything!!

It is mid week, yay! I am off to Dymchurch in Kent tomorrow with my sister and my 2 nephews to visit my Aunt and Uncle, looks like the weather is going to be perfect for us so really pleased!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

Glad everything went well MrsBB and hoping your next mw appt is good too. xx

nb -hope your back is feeling better from having the reflexology -sounds lovely!!! 

As for clothing in labour -I always just wore a huge nightie/ t-shirt; but this time around am planning on wearing a tankini top (preferably) or just a bra (as going to be at home and in water lol ) and I have a front opening nightie to wear for immediately after for ease of breast feeding. 

And my prezzie to DH is going to be the birth of his new son lol - I expect flowers, and maybe a nice piece of jewellery or perfume for all my hardwork growing and delivering the baby, not to mention the coming months of being attached to a booby monster and doing all the night feeds etc (planning on exclusive bf-ing -my choice but still I expect some gratitude from DH for it lol). It's my birthday in July (actually my EDD lol) though so it will probably be a joint birthday /new baby present for me lol.

Maybe I'd feel differently if this was our first though, so prob the other ladies will be better at this question - my DH has had 10 years of Father's day etc already; and for Xmas I got him a gift from bump - a wee parcel with best daddy socks and boxers set, an I love daddy glass photo frame, superdaddy keyring, best dad mug etc -there were a few other wee things I picked up -all same theme haha but I forget now. 
If you were looking for something to keep- what about a watch which you can get inscribed after baby has arrived?? - In fact Amazon have up to 70% off their watches for a few days only -'Police' and 'Firetrap' etc

Anyways gonna go, get some washing done and hopefully get to my sis's for lunch -I couldn't walk last night (nearly wee'd myself as I couldn't get up to the loo -DH to the rescue haha) so if I can safely make it to the car and drive without too much pain then I'll be out to lunch.

Have a good day ladies, take care xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well...if uve seen my facebook it is true. had baby boy this morning! natural labour, bp was fine, 6lb 2oz..cant imgine full term weight! no name yet as wasnt ready, he in neonatal tonight to watch his breathing. well typing from hospital room so v difficult. will update u all later! cant believe my baby came in june! on hubbys bday too! plus our 5 yr anniversary is tomorrow! guess im on mat leave now!!! xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG WOW I cannot believe this - had to read it twice lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS

You were due only the day before me aswell - 

And not even started maternity leave yet OMG!!!!!!!

I am so happy for you, hope you are well and baby is doing great too- he was agood size for 5 + weeks early wasn't he.

Cant wait for the full birth story and pics
OMG OMG OMG -SO excited, and cannot wait to tell my DH when he comes in

Much love to you all, and well done mummy xxxxx :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Also - have to add, You know I want a homebirth so need to get to 37 weeks; but other than that I am a tad jealous just now lol :haha::haha::haha:- I want my lil man too lol 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS again xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh my goodness how exciting!!! I didn't see anything on facebook this morning so, WOW what a shock your post was, I'm absolutely thrilled for you!!! Hope to hear all about it very soon, in the meantime lots if love, happy birthday to hubby & a big kiss for your new little man!!!

Posting from my iPhone so won't say much other than I gave baby envy too!!!!

Congrats!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

wow congrats!! one of the bonfire babies is here already cant wait to see pics, hope ur both well 

oh and im on team pink!!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats GG - glad the scan went well xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

WOW oh WOW Mrsbb!!!!! So so so happy for you! That must have been a total shock in the most exciting way! Cannot wait to read your birth story and see piccies of your little man!!!!! 
Much love! Congrats to you and hubby!
xxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Congrats GG! I'm team pink too!! Glad scan went well!
Hugs
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Ladies -Exciitng news about Mrsbb; wonder who'll be next lol???

DH and I inflated and filled the birthing pool this morning to check all was okay -and it's brilliant!!! It fits perfectly ,is really nice n deep and I am so looking forward to labouring in water. Took a while to fill with water though- about an hour (only 4 mins to inflate though) so we'll need to be filling as soon as possible when things start happening; just incase LO is quick to arrive -probably wishful thinking though. Its emptying just now and taking forever lol -but that'll be after baby has arrived and DH's job whilst I coo over my new son /sleep/ b-feed etc lol

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

I had momentarily forgotten MrsBB's fab news when I woke up this morning, I can't imagine how elated you must be feeling right now, I hope you had a nice restful night last night!

Cannot wait to hear what name you decide on, and some pics!

We should get a sweepstake going on the order we will be in! 

My back is killing today, I went to Dymchurch with my sister and my nephews yesterday and totally overdid it walking, I have the bump band on today and I did yesterday too, which is helping but still painful, I am going to a friends baby shower tomorrow and then mine is on Sunday so at least not too much activity this weekend!

One of my best friends just found out today she is pregnant, yay!! I am so excited for her! She got married in February and they have been trying for a couple of months so she is thrilled, as am I! 

I can't believe how fast this week has flown by, I thought I would be counting down the days until the scan on Thursday but it isn't too bad, although I am sure Wednesday will be a loooooong day!

Anyway, wanted to check in and say hey, have a fab weekend everyone and enjoy the sunshine! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!

I am still in shock at MrsBB's news! It's amazing!! NB, we should have a little guessing game to see who is next....it's getting so close for all of us now!! Wow!

NB - is your bump band like an elastic thing that supports your back? I have one from the physio on Wed and Ive not used it yet....Im a bit scared of it and dont really want to wear it under my clothes through the day so might just wear it in the house! 
My swollen feet are HUGE today with the glorious weather!! Cant complain tho, at least its not raining! 
Wanna - thats totally fab about your birthing pool!! Bet you cannot wait to use it!! Woohoo!!
I've been and bought steriliser, bottles, weaning things etc from Tommy Tippee factory today....got about £150 worth of stuff (everything I need til little lady is 6 months ish) for £91! So pleased! Steriliser set is worth £110 and I got it for £60! Such a bargain! Highly recommend going to factory if you have one near by! 
We have ante-natal class all day at hospital tomorrow, quite excited but know its going to be a long day! It's 9-4 covering pain relief, labour signs, tour of mat ward and some other bits of info! 
Well, I am off to rest my big fat feet and then enjoy having spaghetti bolognese cooked for me! Yummy!
Love to all mummies and bumps
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

The next baby to be born to the bonfire babies will be .........

NB next - on 2nd July then 
JustM,very closely behind on 8th July then 
ME (Sorry MM but I want someone to come after me haha :haha::haha:) -15th July then last but not least, 
Militarymummy on 23rd July

Funny to think that by the time our babies come along ,Mrsbb' s baby could be 6-8 weeks old.

Hope all is well Mrsbb -impatiently waiting for a pic and name xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

wannabubba#4 said:


> The next baby to be born to the bonfire babies will be .........
> 
> NB next - on 2nd July then
> JustM,very closely behind on 8th July then
> ME (Sorry MM but I want someone to come after me haha :haha::haha:) -15th July then last but not least,
> Militarymummy on 23rd July
> 
> Funny to think that by the time our babies come along ,Mrsbb' s baby could be 6-8 weeks old.
> 
> Hope all is well Mrsbb -impatiently waiting for a pic and name xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Ooooh I love this Wanna!
My predictions are:

Wanna 4th July
NB 10th July
Me 12th July
MM - 19th July

So excited for us to all meet our bubs!! Woohoo!
Went to antenatal class at hospital yday....was fab! The midwife was lovely and the people in our group were fab too! It was a long day, but worth it The hospital staff are great. Was pretty scary seeing the delivery suites, but also VERY exciting!!
Well, I have almost finished little ladies room (apart from the wardrobe!! Bloody M&S!!) I promise to post piccies once its a bit more sorted....just want wardrobe to be here then I can get rest of things sorted!

Hugs to all
xxxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> The next baby to be born to the bonfire babies will be .........
> 
> NB next - on 2nd July then
> JustM,very closely behind on 8th July then
> ME (Sorry MM but I want someone to come after me haha :haha::haha:) -15th July then last but not least,
> Militarymummy on 23rd July
> 
> Funny to think that by the time our babies come along ,Mrsbb' s baby could be 6-8 weeks old.
> 
> Hope all is well Mrsbb -impatiently waiting for a pic and name xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ooooh I love this Wanna!
> My predictions are:
> 
> Wanna 4th July
> NB 10th July
> Me 12th July
> MM - 19th July
> 
> So excited for us to all meet our bubs!! Woohoo!
> Went to antenatal class at hospital yday....was fab! The midwife was lovely and the people in our group were fab too! It was a long day, but worth it The hospital staff are great. Was pretty scary seeing the delivery suites, but also VERY exciting!!
> Well, I have almost finished little ladies room (apart from the wardrobe!! Bloody M&S!!) I promise to post piccies once its a bit more sorted....just want wardrobe to be here then I can get rest of things sorted!
> 
> Hugs to all
> xxxxClick to expand...

Ooh I hope you are right that mine is nice and soon! I find out on Thursday if they are inducing me early...

So to keep my wishful thinking I will say...

Moi on 3rd July
Just married 11th July
Wana 12th July
Military Mummy 18th July

And by typing this I probably won't have mine until the 28th or something hahahaha!!

Had my baby shower today, it was BRILLIANT! Uploading pics to facebook now xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Ah wow!! Loving the dates! 
NB - glad your baby shower went well....off to look at piccies now! 
I am shattered after being back to work today!
Only 9 days left tho! Woohoo!
Love and hugs
xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Well ladies!! When I got into bed last night I realised that I hadn't felt any kicks all day so I tried to wiggle my bump, drink cold water & hubby was talking to baby but nothing! We got out the angel sounds fooled and found a heart beat but I was awake from 3.30am and still no kicks by 6 so hubby called the hospital and they said to come in.

They put a monitor on me right away and said all was fine but have given me a chart to note down the kicks per day, if I have less than 10 I have to call.

They then decided to bring Thursdays scan forward so we got to see the baby, yay!! Baby weighs 5lb 1oz and has a big brain and little legs! We got a new photo which I've popped on fbook if you want to see, sorry I've no idea how to put it on here!

We were at the hospital until about 11 and they were so lively, and it was great that we now know where to go etc. 

So I feel a lot happier now and obviously little one has kicked me all night long now!!!! Typical! Ha!

Hope everyones weeks are going well, we decided today I will finish on the 25th of June now, so only 3 weeks left at work! That's my pay day anyway so makes sense to do it then really.

So I will find out next week when I see my midwife if I am being left now or if I have to have another scan, so I think my prediction for early July may be wrong now!!

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good news nb- glad everything looked well at your scan. I presume, they were happy enough with your placenta and measurements etc?

Justm -Only 9 more days to, until mat leave - wont be long and then after that ...
Baby time will be so close.

I am getting really quite excited now!!! Hve my swinging crib erected and all ready to go, already sitting besides my bed, and got the moses basket from my sister -so now all washed and just waiting for baby.

xx love to mums n bumps xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning girls,

Well I am feeling super positive and excited today! We went on a shopping spree last night and ordered all the last few bits we need, so lots of nice things should be arriving in the post this week, I love internet shopping as I love coming home to the parcels!!

Wana - They said they could still see the lakes in my placenta, she showed them to us actually and they are pretty big! But then I haven't seen any others so who knows if they are or not?! The scan lady said all was fine and the baby was an average weight and has a huge brain, yay!

They are sending everything to my midwife who said I would be contacted to re-arrange Thursday's appointment so I guess when I see her I will find out if they will just leave me now or if I have to have another scan at some point.

I feel so excited too! I took some pics of everything we have set up for the baby, no idea how to post it on here though, how did you do it? Our 'nursery' is currently half of our spare room until we move, which I can't see happening before D-day as our vendor still haven't found anywhere to go. So the baby will have to wait for a lovely decorated nursery! I have the crib ready to go into our room and the moses basket too so I am sure it will survive without it's matching Humphreys Corner cot bed for a while!

So I have only felt two kicks today and marked them off on my chart as they told me to do at the hospital yesterday...last night the baby was going nuts as it likes to do, if only it could have done that on Sunday night!!

The drive to the hospital yesterday was so awful, hubby and I barely exchanged two words but they were so amazing when we got there, it has actually really calmed both of us I think. There was a plastic cot bed on a trolley in our room and I think it got both of us quite excited that next time we are there, there may be a baby in it!!

Anyway, I am babbling, love to all, hope we hear from MrsBB soon!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -brilliant news and yay!! :happydance::happydance: for a big brain -clever little one hopefully. Your scan pic is brilliant - even my DH commented on it ,whilst walking past me sitting on the pc-I normally force all these kind of things on him lol -and he goes 'yeah great ' but he saw it himself and was 'WOW look how clear that is -maybe we should get one?' haha

Not that we will -cos very soon we'll see our little baby in the flesh yay!!!! -Although if the NHS want to offer us another then I'd be delighted lol 

To add pics, go advanced, and then go to attachments above (paperclip icon) up load pics straight from your pc and then click icon again and 'add all' - to add into your text. I had to lower the settings on my camera though as it only accepts small files and my camera's pics normally were too big.

35 weeks -only 5 to go til EDD and 2 until full term -yay!!!! 
starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel; and more and more names I recognize from wtt, ttc and first tri etc having babies -it's so exciting!!!!

love to mums n bumps xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

I can't believe how quick the week is going just from being out of the office for a day! 12 days left at work, woop woop! :happydance:

Wana - Ahh I am glad your DH liked our scan pic, I love it!! But I am biased ;) I couldnt believe we got a 4d scan from the NHS either, and that we paid £150 last time!!! 

I am 35 weeks on Friday, how fast is the time going?! I am so excited to go on my mat leave now and meet up with all my friends before I am busy for a while. Plus I think my nesting must be kicking in as I have a real urge to 'sort things' I feel like ordering a skip!! 

Well I monitored the kicks yesterday and it was a very quiet day in my tummy, it took until almost 11pm last night to get my 10th kick, despite dinner etc which usually gets everything going.

Today has been a little busier though and I am on 6 already!

I think I am sorted on the bedding front now since my baby shower, I dropped a bag of washing off to my Mum yesterday so once she has done all of that I will know where I am with it all.

I got given the most gorgeous outfit from Mamas and Papas with a matching hat, so once it is all washed I will take some pictures, and my friend made me a nappy cake! It is amazing! 

I am in the process of trying to get the photos off my phone I took of the nursery and then I will try and upload.

Hope all is well with everyone! xxx


----------



## nb1984

Right I hope this worked! Here is the 34 week scan we had and our make shift nursery! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies
Just a flying visit as not long been in from work - so tired!
NB-glad all is ok hun! Love the makeshift nursery, your crib looks so cute!!! And love all of bubs' teddies!! Eeee it is so excting! Scan is fab too!!!!
Wanna - I am 35 weeks tomorrow! So excited! Time is flying!!!! 
Well I am gonna fly as I am so tired and swollen!!

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

hi!! this is a flying visit too! i've quickly caught up on the postings but not time to tell all at the moment as just getting some pizza for our first meal at home, celebrating no hospital food! yay! I'm looking forward to telling you all the details, it was really positive experience. Hope to tell more tomorrow and add some pics on facebook. I'm so glad to be home with little Dylan today. We're really lucky at how 'huge' he was at 34+3 as if he wasn't so developed we probably would still be in the neonatal unit. well much love to you mummys and bumps, I'm a bit envious that I've lost the 'bump' a bit earlier than planned. xxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hello ladies, i am so so sorry i haven't written for ages.
I still don't have Internet in the new house :(

Well let me start by say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to MrsBB for her little Dylan. So happy for you hun, if not a slight bit jealous hehe.

Things have been ok with me ladies, had my baby shower the other weekend and had a fabulous time and now little lady has more clothes than me! And shoes... Whats all that about hehe.
My ankles have swollen up massively and to add salt to the wound i have also sprained my right ankle which is so so sore :(
The move has gone well and the house is near enough sorted, just little dancers room to do which shouldn't take too long thank god hehe.

Hope all mummy's and mummy's to be are well... kisses to little Dylan and bumps. xxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

So glad to hear from you Mrsbeanbump and I am even more excited to hear your story after how positive you sound, and see pictures of little Dylan, ooh I can't wait!

And I have to add to the list too of being very jealous you have yours already!

MM - glad the move went well, hopefully you will have some tips on how to do it when my turn comes ;) I hope you have got a lovely new midwife etc. I can't believe how spoiled our little one was at the baby shower too, people are far too generous!

Wana - I havent asked for a while...how is your SPD? Are you feeling any better/worse? I hope the former rather than the latter.

Well I am still monitoring the kicks and so I stoppped off and treated myself to a latte from Costa this morning, that got me 4! I am seeing my midwife tomorrow so I will go over everything with her and explain how drastically the movement patterns have changed. Usually when I have a shower I get a few kicks with the warm water on me but nothing this morning, so bizarre, and again not much last night, which is usually when Tiny Dancer shows me some moves.

I dont know why I am not more concerned, had I not been to the hospital I guess I would be, and I am getting 10 a day, but not much more. Do you ladies count? Do you think you get a lot more than 10?

12 working days left, yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -
first of all I have to say ,I am totally addicted to this site and to my pc in general (long story but kids spilled something on keyboard, I unplugged and dried etc ,couldn't get it plugged back in as bump in the way and no room to manouvre; all kids attempted to help ,broke the prongs inside the adaptor;pc ends up on its head practically, DH then comes in fixes the prongs but in the process pulls the computer out too far and crunch, snap something breaks off that shouldn't lol -he had it to bits and tried to fix it but it died -AAArrrrghghghgh!! OMG I was so sad- hadn't been on since the morning ,no BnB no FB no emails fro me and so 9am this morning we had to go to PC World and buy another lol- I have been without really important stuff longer than that... like washing machine, hoover etc haha -Couldn't face the thought of being without my computer for the next 6 weeks, especially until baby comes lol. How sad is that????
Old pc was 7 years old though so ancient in pc terms I s'pose -kinda think DH done it on purpose lol cos he's been wanting a newer one for years and I kept saying no lol.

Anyway MM -Glad the move went well, hope you and bump are well

NB -Your nursery is looking lovely, and only 12 days to work yay -really wont be long now. I am glad your scan and general visit to mat unit went well, I think it is important to know your own babies movement patterns etc rather than comparing with others cos it comes down to baby position, placental position, mums activities etc -I am sure once you get a chance to stop and relax baby will feel like he/she is moving more -I have been a big blimp for so long that I feel my little guy wriggling about all the time but then I am immobile alot, so get the chance to feel it more. SPD had been good for a few days there ,DH was off work for 6 days and was doing EVERYTHING lol but he went back yesterday and once again I have overdone it - I have been up since 3am this morning and have been really sore all day -struggling with the pc yesterday prob didn't help. 
Thanks for asking xx
Justm -Hope your swelling settles down, rest up, put your feet up - not long now until your mat leave, take care of you an dbump and try not overdo it.

MrsBB - So glad to hear you and Dylan are home -WOW Your lil guy could be 6-8 weeks before mine arrives -how surreal lol. Cant wait for the full story and pics once you get a chance xx

Any I have rambled enough, and haven't gotten around to setting up my email account or anything yet -straight onto internet and BnB lol - soI'd better go and get some other things sorted lol.

Take care mums, bumps and Dylan xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

So nice to hear from you MrsBB!! I bet you are overwhelmed at the moment! So pleased you and Dylan are out of hospital and that all is well!! 
Oh dear wanna - your poor PC!!! Bet you were distraught at the time! I would be lost without my laptop!!!
NB - I dont keep count of movement, but I would say its def more movement than kicks now. I get a lot of elbows, knees, fists etc moving from side to side....probs 20+ per day. I notice when the kids at school are being loud she moves loads....but if Im honest I dont think I realise half the time she is moving unless its at night when Im relaxing or lying in bed. Im sure the number youre feeling is fine chic!
Nice to hear from you MM! Glad the move went well....glad your baby shower went well! People are so generous, its lovely!! 

Well I need to go pack our bags as we are away to Berkshire for the weekend to a fab hotel! Going to have a total chill out! Having a mummy to be treatment on Sat! Then a nice pedicure on Sun....my poor feet need some TLC! 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, I should be back on here on Sunday to catch up! 

Lots of love and hugs to all mummies and bumps (and the new arrival to the gang - Dylan!)
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

Two weeks today and I go on maternity leave, woo hoo!! I cannot believe I am 35 weeks today, it doesn't seem like 10 weeks ago that I was 25 weeks and thinking about second trimester, total madness where this time is going.

I have so much to get through at work too that the days are going pretty quick too. We haven't got much on over the next two weekends so fingers crossed the time will still fly by!

Justmarried - I am the same that anything I feel is more of a prob from a limb than a kick, it's just that they were so strong before and now I can only feel them if I have my hands on my tummy. Also either eating or a cup of tea would get the baby moving before and that just doesn't seem to work now! I am seeing my midwife today so I will stop banging on about it after this, I promise! I hope you have a lovely weekend away, it sounds heavenly! I might treat myself to a pedicure next week while hubby watches the England game.

Wana - I would not know what to do without my PC! I have an iphone, laptop and my work computer and I have actually told myself I have got to leave the laptop and my iphone alone in the evenings as I dont want my hubby feeling neglected!

Mrsbeanbump - I hope little Dylan isn't keeping you awake too much at night and all is well with you and your new family, I have updated my siggy for you!

Just finished all the baby shower thank you notes this morning so I must post those off today, I am loving how many parcels I have been receiving in the post this week from the last few bits I needed to order. This weekend I need to empty a cupboard in the kitchen to use for all the baby bits, so exciting!

We had our survey back on the house we are buying and it is all fine, big sigh of relief, and likewise for our buyers, they are viewing a vacant posession property on Saturday so I hope they bl**dy go for it!!

Anyway ladies, have a fabulous weekend, 2 weeks or less until we are full term!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo -Love the new siggy nb -and cant wait to see it grow in size!!!!

Have a good mw appt today and congrats on reaching 35 weeks - I odnt know why but 35 weeks just seems to much more than 34 weeks IMO lol -I have been in a totally different frame of mind since reaching 35 weeks - it's like OMG we are having a baby soon and I am so excited haha - and I shouldn't be really cos there could still be up to 7 weeks to go haha but it sound so close now; and as from Sunday I can say -1 month to go haha and then i'll be on my last box in my ticker too -countdown time is nearly here ladies woohoo woohoo.

Justm - Have a lovely weekend away, sounds bliss - I am getting a bit too scared to venture too far away now - DH was s'posed to be taking the boys out last w/end (called off last min due to rain!!) and I was like'' its a 4hr round trip, what if something happens???? '' Dont know if it's because its baby number 4, or because my nephew was 9 weeks early or because we already have the gorgeous Dylan... prob a combo of each of these lol but I am not moving too far from home just incase lol 

I am having regular BH now, but only in the evenings lol -I know these dont really mean anything in the sense of when baby will come but it's quite exciting to think that my body is gearing up for labour anyway haha. The night before last ,I had about 8 in the space of a couple of hours,was just starting to think that maybe I should be timing them etc, then they dwindled away to half hourly, hourly then gone lol- DH was saying 'if you have another in the next 10 mins we are phoning the labour ward' haha They weren't too sore but definitley uncomfortable and making me stop in my tracks haha.

Have a good day ladies, bumps and Dylan (will be lovely to add more names on here too, as more babies start to arrive yay!!!) -Hope you are being a good boy for mummy and daddy and letting them get some sleep xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay -I am on the last box!!!!!! 31 days to go, officially in the final month yay!!!!


xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies - just a wee update from MrsBB - wee Dylan has been back in hospital, as he lost too much weight. Has gained some weight now though, and Liz is hoping that he'll be home on Monday. FX'D Liz - hope you get your lil guy home on Monday,
take care mummy and Dylan xxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh thanks for the update Hun, thinking of you Mrsbb, hope all is well!

Well insomnia has truly arrived, I've been awake since 4am and I'm so tired, hoping to fall back to sleep now!!!xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh insomnia is awful isn't it - at least when you are on mat leave you'l be able to catch up through the day. I think it must be the body getting you prepared for sleepless nights and catching power naps during the day when LO sleeps lol.

Hope you managed to get back to sleep okay.

Well raining and pouring here today, so no plans other than getting my lazy sod kids and DH to do some chores around the house lol - 36 weeks as of Tues, so I am expecting a call from the community midwife re: home birth this week yay!!! exciting stuff and I have told them all they WILL be helping me more , cos I am not fit to run around at short notice cleaning and tidying. 

Have a nice Sunday ladies xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey guys!!
Just popped on to say hello! I have had such a fab weekend away, it was so so lovely! I want to tell you all about it, but I am needing to get into work mode for last week at work! So, I shall just say hello and that I hope everyone has had a good weekend and I promise to have a proper read and catch up one night this week!! 
Read the post about Dylan being in hospital - sending love and hugs his way. Hope Liz is ok. 
Lots of big hugs to all, promise I will update and catch up this week!
Oh my gosh - I finish work on FRIDAY!!!! AAarrrgghh!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Evenin' all!

I totally agree that for some reason 35 weeks sounds way more imporant than 34 weeks, and I can't believe it!!!! I am in total denial that in 5 weeks I could have a baby!

I am starting to feel a bit scared too, everytime my tummy tightens and it only hurts a little bit it sets my mind racing about how painful this could be, eek! It will all be worth it, and I know that but still a bit overwhelming!!

I saw someone I know yesterday with her little boy who is 5 months, she text me to say that she took him to the doctor today and he has slap cheek! I need to call my doctor tomorrow and see if they know if I am immune to it or not, fingers crossed I am. After the whole swine flu jab debacle I really don't want to get ill. Especially as I only have 2 weeks left at work so would be really bad timing to be off!

The insomnia I really thought would totally ruin my day today but I have been ok, I have done lots of walking today so I think that made me feel quite energised, nesting is definitely kicking in too! All I want to do is make the house look nice and keep re-arranging baby's things!

we bumped into the owner of the house we are buying at the pub last night where we watched the game and he said he can't see any problem with us moving in 6 weeks, eek! That is exciting but seeing as I am due in 5, a little worrying!!

Really hope all is well with little Dylan, let us know if you hear anything!

Justmarried - glad you had a good weekend away, enjoy your last week at work!!

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hey ladies......not long now! Exciting stuff!

Loads of love to you all x x x x x

Kisses to the first bonfire baby - Dylan x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Damn emotions lol- that made me cry, just seeing our Beadette pop in to wish us well

Thankyou hun, so hope it will be your turn soon xxx

Justm- glad you had a good w/end -looking forward to hearing all about it. And woohoo- last week at work, bet it's tinged with sadness too though -always emotional the last days xxx

nb -yep 35w is so much closer than 34w lol and I am SO EXCITED at nearly being 36 w haha -gonna be a long month at this rate haha

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well I have just built our pram and it's sitting in the hall, all ready and waiting for bubs now.EEEEEkkkk - so exciting. I put it all together before, when I bought it, to make sure it was okay etc but now it is there waiting on our lil man OMG !!!!

I love it ,it is so fab -DD helped lol -we even had a toy elephant in it ,to see how it looked with a 'baby' in it haha -crazy or what????? So far myself, DH and DD have all had a shot of pushing it around the house; folding it up and putting the car seat on/ and off lol. And it's so easy.

I'll be like a fiend now ,watching all the kids as they come and go, making sure no-one touches it with grubby paws haha.

Think that we are almost organised now.

Nb -even if your move is slightly after baby arrives it will still be wonderful - he/she will get to grow up in your new home. xx


----------



## nb1984

Aww beadette thanks for dropping by, really lovely of you. I keep checking in with your journal!

Wana - How exciting about the pram! I think ours arrives at my Mums this week so perhaps hubby and I will have to go and have a look at it on Saturday! I don't think we ordered an umbrella so I need to get one if not!

I bet it must be really mad everytime you see it in the hall, I know it would be for me!

Mum washed all the bedding and bits from the baby shower which we picked up on Saturday so I made the crib up with the sheets we got, it looks so lovely, and the heart shaped pillow I ordered to help with flat head came today, so everything is ready now, famous last words!!

Ooh also I ordered a tommee tippee electric breast pump on Sat, it was down to £24.99 in the amazon sale!! I couldnt believe how cheap it is! So that should arrive in the next few days. Very exciting, when I collected the parcels this morning I didnt even have to show ID, I think I am a bit famous now for the amount of deliveries we get hahaha!

Right well I officially only have 9.5 working days left at work now, yay!!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

nb -I know - I am like a little kid, desperate to take my dolly's pram out for a walk lol -everytime I walk past I have to have a little push haha. 

I bought a parasol last time the sun shone , and I think I jinxed summer haha -its not been sunny since lol -oh well better to be prepared for all eventuallities I s'pose -at the moment my raincover is sitting on top haha

Great price for your breast pump -I am gonna go look now. I never expressed with DS 2 as I had bought a manual pump only and it was such a nuisance -It was too time consuming and I only every got a few drips lol (and as a bit of acontrol freak I loved the fact that only I could feed MY baby lol) -- but did I pay for it lol -I went back to work when he was 7 months and he refused a bottle -always!!! HV said if he's hungry he'll take it ... but no -I worked 12 hour shifs and spent all night feeding him on catch up, and he was really upset and grumpy all day because of it -it was terrible, and I lost so much weight I could fit into my neices 10y.o stuff - way too skinny for me.
So I am off now to have a look 

ttfn , have a good day xx

MrsBB -hope Dylan is home ;or soon to be and that he is gaining weight and thriving xx
Justm -last week at work woohoo
MM -Hi how are things with you? Got your new mw sorted out etc?

xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

Well sorry to duplicate my posts in the main forum but I am very excited as our pram came today!! It has been delivered to my Mums, so guess what we are doing on Saturday?! So excited!

My other post is that I have a feeling the baby might be on the move...in the wrong direction! :wacko: Yesterday my bump was hurting a lot, and felt seriously stretched, and then about 8pm last night I kept saying to Jody that the baby was going nuts and really giving me a good kicking and we were saying if only it had the week before!! Anyway, I always feel hiccups when I eat pineapple and it's usually low down on the left, and today its up high under my ribs, eek!!

So might have to google soon how you work out which was the baby is lying!

haha Wana I hope you havent jinxed our summer, I have been imagning me laid out in the garden getting a tan when my maternity leave starts!

Did you go for the breast pump? I only ordered it on Friday and mine came yesterday, it is fab! Well I say fab, as fab as a breast pump can be ;)

How on EARTH did you manage BF and 12 hour shifts?! I take my hat off to you!

MrsBB - I saw the pics of Dylan on fbook and showed hubby, he is just gorgeous, we are in love with his hat! Really pleased to hear you are both home and well and he is gaining weight. Congrats again!

Justmarried - I saw on facebook last night that you had a very long day at work, you poor thing! Only 3.5 days to go!!

Right ladies, I am off to eat lunch, have a good day! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -

Lol nb -I didn't really cope with the shifts and working -was like a zombie ( a very emaciated one lol ) for a while and didn't have a very understanding GP or HV at the time.
I went onto amazon, no pumps left at that price but I'll keep my eye out- wont be needing it for the first month or so anyway. :flower:

Isn't Dylan just adorable? -I was so happy to see you are both home MrsBB and doing so well -hugs to you both :hugs::hugs:

Has anyone thought of getting a bump pic done, cos I always wanted one but it can be so expensive and with me being immobile and sore I really couldn't be bothered going to a studio etc.... 
Anyway, third tri forum there is a member (mummaofthree) editing your own pics and I have just had one done and I LOVE it -it's fab.
:happydance::happydance:
I took the pic myself, and sent it to her via email and this is the result. She is working on some other pics for me too, and is going to add some writing -like baby on board or something.

Here it's here - hope you like it, and dont think it's too revealing :blush::blush:

I think it's a lovely keepsake of my last ever pregnancy -for you ladies your first ever lol :haha:

Anyway, hope not to offend/ embarrass anyone but here it is :blush:

 



Attached Files:







babyfox.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nb1984

Oh my, WOW! That is amazing!! I saw her post earlier and kept her email, that is superb!! I might have to get one done too! Might get hubby to take one for me tonight, wow, you look gorgeous!

I had thought about getting them done, and wasn't sure what I would do with it, but seeing that now I do want one! I saw one once with little baby shoes sitting on the bump so I might pose for one of those tonight!

Well I gave my belly a jiggle and the movements are very different to usual so I am more convinced now that the baby has moved, I am seeing my midwife a week tomorrow so fingers crossed he/she will turn back around by then!!
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

NB -Thanks for that!! That sounds so cute, the idea with the shoes on bump - I wish I'd been more inventive now lol, could always do some more I s'pose lol - but with DH's help this time. Wanted to do this one on my own, to get framed to give him tomorrow - its our wedding anniversary!!

Does sound like baby has turned if hiccups are under ribs -but still plenty of time to move again though.

xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hello!!

I'm back, Dylans just finished feeding and laying on my chest to have a nice snooze! drained both breasts this time so hoping he gets some fat on his bones!

So, heres my story.... It all started on 2nd June, but I didn't realize it until afterwards. I worked 10 hours at work and right before I was leaving at 7pm, I was having pains in my stomach that went away when I stretched out my legs. Someone saw me wince and made the comment that someone should go get the wet towels, little did they know!! So I left work went home to pick up hubby and then we went out for a meal with some of his friends from work for someones birthday, I was having a couple more contractions maybe 1 every 30-45 minutes and if I stretched out my legs and rubbed bump it seemed to all go away. We went out for a drink afterwards, hubby was drinking as his birthday was the next day (june 3rd). We left about 11 and I drove another couple home and we settled in at home about midnight. I didn't manage to get any sleep but hubby went straight to sleep! I could feel my stomach tightening and having pains that didn't let me get any sleep. I was more annoyed than anything thinking I was going to be tired for work the next day!

Well around 2am I started having to go to the loo quite a bit, and the stomach pains/tightenings were coming every five to ten minutes or so. I felt a lot better sitting on the toilet when getting the contractions. Then after weeing I found mucous with blood in it. Then I went into panick mode and ran into the bedroom to look through my pregnancy books, and realized this could be my 'show'. Well well well.... at 34 weeks didn't expect to have show and woke hubby up. What felt like contractions (stomach tightenings) were coming every 5 minutes and realized it was time to bite the bullet and call labour ward.... which also meant that I had to realize I could be in labour... at 34 weeks!!! A bit surreal....

So labour ward told me to come in and to bring my bag (IT WASNT PACKED YET!!!) because I was early I would be spending the night regardless for observations. It sounded like they didn't really believe me but o well. Hubby and I quickly packed a bag and got baby bag and went out the door. However, hubby had been drinking and didn't want to drive.... I could have gotten an ambulance but I was still in denial that I wasn't really in labour so I convinced hubby I was fine to drive myself and in we went.

Arrived at labour ward around 4am and got checked into a room, got a really lovely midwife who wanted to set me up to be monitored. She checked baby was in head down position with a little scan and put some monitors on. During a contraction she wanted to have a feel of my stomach to gauge the labour and she was quite suprised how 'tight' my bump was... and then she began to realize baby was coming. Consultant came in to check dilation and announced... 8 CM dilated!!!

In my head I was like omg omg omg, and it was hubbys birthday as it was now the 3rd of June!! consultant told us baby would be coming today, talk about reality check!! I asked if it was too late to get a water birth, but because so early I had to give birth on the bed so baby could be monitored. The rest was a bit of a blur. I said I cannot give birth on my back and was able to get on my knees on the bed, which is the best position ever!! I was on gas and air and that was it. waters broke on their own right before birth and Dylan was not too far behind. Contractions got a lot more intense once waters broke but its all a blur now and didn't last long. The gas and air helped a lot. Then little Dylan was born at 636am.

The whole birth experience was amazing and I was soon to tell hubby after it wasn't as bad as I had thought it could/would be and number 2 wouldn't be too far behind Dylan!!

But then Dylan was having trouble breathing and staying warm so had to go to NICU. I was not happy baby was being taken away and baby dr couldn't speak english and explain what was wrong, he was on nicu for 2 days and I was down on transitional care ward, but thankfully in a single room. Dylan was stabilised and joined me 2 days later. After care was alright, but you could tell there were staff shortages and mw's were in short supply. He got jaundice and had to have phototherapy and when that went down we got to go home, but they didn't weigh him before we left so when mw came the day after we got home, she found out that he had lost 15% of his birthweight. Hospital was full so we had to go to a different hospital but hubby got to stay over this time as we got a family room on nicu. His Jaundice was back and needed more phototherapy but he gained the 5% weight back within the first 24 hours at new hospital and that stayed consistant... until today when mw came to weigh and he gained a bit more so now he's within range of weight and he's been feeding like a little milk monkey today so think he'll gain again, mw and health visitor both coming on thursday so we'll see if he gains again. I hope so!!

Well anyways, enough about me! Donna, love love love that photo!! envious that my bump is gone and hubby had been rubbish taking bump photos! I bet your hubby was glad to get a new computer, especially if he'd been asking for a while. it must be something with men and technology, we've not had ours long and hubby already wants a new one!

nb, glad the house purchase is going smoothly with survey and timescale. I've got the tommy tippee electric breast pump. Tried it today its okay, nothing like the commercial grade ones I've gotten used to at the hospital!! but gets the job done! Tip for breast feeding, buy breast pads!! I got lasinoh ones from the baby show a couple weeks back and I already had tommee tippee ones, but the lasinoh ones were like 10x better than the tommee tippee ones so thats my tip to you all!!!

justmarried, only three more days before your maternity leave!!! I bet your so excited. I can't believe mine started a bit early, and I had so much left to do but o well! what can I do now about it!

well anyways I'm back now for good! excited to be here for your journeys!! I'm missing my bump as feel like it could have lasted a little longer, especially since I had all these plans for my time when maternity leave started and before baby arrived. But wouldn't change how things happened at all and now we're home. He's so strong and at 34w+3 days we were really lucky to have a healthy lil boy, while spending time up in nicu it really put our situation into perspective as Dylan was healthy and good sized for his gestation. 

well thats it for now, I'm off to do some cleaning, how quickly the house can get turned upside down and my pile of laundry is next to the ceiling! Its time to start looking for a good cleaner!!

love to mums and bumps!!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW -What an amazing birth story Liz -8cm by the time you got to the hopsital; sounds perfect( other than a tad early of course lol). No wonder you are considering doing it all again lol 

So glad Dylan is doing so well, and you too of course xx
Can't believe Dylan is 12 days already.

Your pics on FB are fab ,daddy looks so proud, and you look great in them and Dylan is so cute... I want mine now lol haha

Take care xx


----------



## justmarried24

WOW MrsBB! I just popped in for a quick hello and I am sitting here almost in tears at your birth story!! Sounds amazing and I am so so so happy for you!! Love and hugs to you and Dylan! He is gorgeous and you and hubby look so proud!!! Big :hugs:

Well, last week at work....so exhausted as I write this, but I know its not long and that is getting me through the week!! 

Wanna - photo is amazing!! I might have to get the email addy from you and get hubby to take a pic this week! Cant believe your pram is all assembled......soooo exciting!! 

NB - Love that you are such a regular for deliveries! Haha!! Shopaholic and baby springs to mind! Hehe!! 

So nice to see Beadette popping by - big hugs lovely lady :hugs:

Well, once again I am so sorry its a flying visit, my feet are huge, I've just finished marking mock exams for year 10s ready for their exam on Thurs and I am completely beat! Going to have a bath and hopefully get a decent sleep tonight as I have a meeting after work tomorrow! Hopefully not another 10 hour day like yday!!
Just wait til next week - Ill never be off here once Im on maternity!!!

Lots of love and hugs to all, sorry if Ive missed any other news!!

xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

If anyone is interested, here's the link to Stephanie's (mummaofthree) lovely offer and her email - plus check out my avatar -yay!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/349978-home-bump-pics.html

xx


----------



## Beadette

Wow Mrs BB! So glad to hear your birth story and that it was a positive experience albeit a slightly premature arrival! Your son is truly beautiful!!

I'm so happy to see everyone doing so well. Can't wait for more FB baby pics!!!

AFM - I'm feeling much better! Am positive that I'll get a healthy bean soon! I tell you, the events of the past 6 months have changed me a lot but I'm still here and stronger for it. Started using the CBFM this cycle to give me an idea of my Ov time as I waited 50 days after second mmc op and have no idea what my cycle will be like!

Thanks for dropping by to my journal girls - I really appreciate the support and makes me really happy how much you care!!

Well yummy mummys - I'll catch up soon! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morninggggggggg!

I am sipping my raspberry leaf tea...and crying :wacko: Mrsbeanbump I loved reading every second of your story, oh my goodness I hope I get to the hospital and I am 8cm dialated!!

That must have been so scary when you had your show so unexpectedly, I only read that that even happens a few weeks ago! You are very brave driving, although I must admit I drive everywhere for fear of my travel sickness starting again so I could see me doing the same, although I hope to be in full on labour before leaving for the hospital so perhaps not a good plan!

Thanks for the info on the breast pump and the pads, my Mum got me some from Mothercare but perhaps I will stock up on the Lanisoh ones too! Sorry if this is a really silly question but do you have to use the breast pads all day everyday while you are b'feeding? 

Justmarried - I can totally relate to the exhaustion, I finish a week on Friday and with not sleeping and up all the time for the loo I am shattered! I get to finish early today for my reflexology, yay! I think I have a serious case of Becky Bloomwood Shopaholic syndrome!! Have you seen her new book is out soon?!

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DONNA!

I hope you get a nice SPD free day to celebrate!

I was sick after my dinner last night :( so I am really hoping that I don't have my evening sickness back, isn't it a bit late for that??

My best friend is home from Sydney today for a month! I haven't seen her since our wedding in Las Vegas in May last year, she is here for a month and leaves on my due day so I need the baby to come early to meet her.

Our solicitors are all talking about exchange and completion dates now, so excited, we are trying to get an exchange done this week to complete on the 2nd of July, which I think is a little ambitious and I don't think our sellers will say yes but fingers crossed!!!

I have emailed some pics off this morning wana to the lady so hoping my bump pics come back as gorgeous as yours!!

Happy Wednesday all and a big kiss to Dylan and Beadette!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

Truly one of the best birth and labour stories I have read MrsBB xx

nb -how much RLT are you drinking? I started at 33w with one cup per day, and increased to 2 this week, with the intention of doubling again after 37w (or 38w lol -depending when they are happy for homebirth - it seemingly varies area to area ). There seems to be so much conflicting advice though, one website I was on, even said if you have had more than a couple of kids and your labour lasted less than 3 hours NOT to take any at all - oh shit!! had already been taking it daily by this point -but searched again and couldn't find anything else backing this up; so I have continued cautiously!!!! 

I beieve that RLT helps second stage more and helps with strength of contractions but only when the body is ready to go anyway, but it still is a bit worrying that there are so many different ideas about how and when it should be taken.

Hope your bf gets to meet your baby before heading off home, I presume her trip was already planned before you got your BFP?? and hoping that you get your move in date beginning of July too- wouldn't that be fab?, new house, new baby and a visit from your bf -lovely !!!

I have been feeling sick in the evenings too, think its just as baby is getting bigger and bigger and squashing our stomachs more n more, I have to eat much smaller portions throughout the day and limit anything I eat after about 7pm as it just sits there in my stomach like a brick and I end up being sick too. And I can't lie down on the sofa of an evening now either - if I am not upright I feel sick or get mad heartburn lol -joys eh?? 

You'll need to let us see your pics when completed, I was thinking that if she isn't too inundated with offers, she may even do some mum (or dad) and baby ones too, after our LO's are here lol -she'll prob be sick fed up of it by then lol. I always wanted a bump to baby shoot -if Stephanie could edit a couple of nice new baby pics it would be so fab,like before and after haha 9in the bump/ out the bump), I'd love a daddy and baby one too -you know the one where dad is topless and cradling the naked baby in his hands, held out in front of him?(Really famous from years ago lol.) Anyway ,when the time comes I was thinking of PM 'ing her to ask lol

Justm -last 3 days at work now- countdown must really be on lol. Hope your swelling isn't too bad -I have hardly had any since about a month ago when it was really hot here -a bit of finger swelling , mw thinks prob from crutches use though and that's it recently. Thank goodness! 

Beadette- nice to hear from you, and good to hear you are so positive -PMA all the way -you'll get your sticky BFP real soon xx

I have my 36 w mw appt today -it seemed ages away when I made it lol- last appt was 31 weeks!!!! And now its here, and probably only 2 more appt after this (hopefully ,or 3 at the most lol).I am sure I go fortnightly after today ,but they may just say come back at 40w if you haven't had him by then lol.
Still haven't heard from the home birth co-ordinator -will chase that up today.

Have a fabbie day ladies, dont overdo it. Cant believe, with the exception of MrsBB for obvious reasons lol -everyone else is still working away ,and I have been off for ever and ever xxx

Hugs and Love to everyone x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Glad I could share my story with everyone, I think one of the things that really helped me is that I didn't dwell on the labour or fear it which really helped. I just worked with it andI think thats why It was such a good experience. Just remember me when its your turn, trust me you want gravity working in your favour so don't be talked into lying on your back!! 

NB- I wear breast pads all the time now, its better to wear them and be safe than not wearing them and leaking! But you dont have to change them all the time, the lasinoh ones are on special at the moment at mothercare, I'd get some of their creme too as its good for cracked/sore nipples. But if your nipples hurt supposedly your feeding wrong anyways, but little D has some big sucks so sometime sore and the creme works wonders and its safe for baby and doesn't have to be wiped off.

I wish I had a bump picture that could be done!! Donna, your pic is really amazing, maybe I'll see if she could do some editing of me and Dylan. But with him being in hospital we dont really have that many pictures at the moment. Will change that soon!!

Beadette - thanks for the love! hoping your cycle regulates soon and the acupuncture helps with baby making. I'm still stalking you, glad your staying so positive. 

wanna- have fun at 36w appt. I never had one, that is when we were going to discuss my birth plan... haha. but you've got one sorted already don't you, I hope you like the pool. I want a pool birth next time at home.

justm - don't overwork yourself! start winding down, only 2 more days to go! 

nb- what is the next shopoholic book!! i love that series! 

I'm off to try find some sort of seat thing that I can use downstairs for dylan to keep him occupied but off the floor a bit to avoid the dog. I like the idea of a swing but i've also heard of a highchair seat suitable from birth that converts so want to google that... plus I was feeding dylan in mothercare today, and they had these lovely dutalier nursing chairs in the feeding room, and now I really want one... going to try to convince hubby now!

any good purchases girls you don't think you could live without? I'm in love with my travel system! Can't believe we got one in time as they're all backordered at the minute everywhere so we were really lucky as the store where we ordered from only had one black one in and since we were the first to preorder we got ours! but other people still waiting.... yay for preorder!! still waiting for car seat converters but hey ho, at least the pram is here!

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Have to totally agree with MrsBB -DONT be persuaded to lie on your back for labour / delivery lol -thats how it was done when I had my DD 16 years ago, and thinking about it now -NO wonder I had such a long difficult time lol- pushing uphill and trying to virtually get her round a u-bend lol.:haha::haha:


Sorry to moan but am a bit pissed off with the homebirth team at the moment!!! :growlmad::growlmad: I had my mw appt today and all went perfect -baby is still head down, hb fab, moving about plenty -kicked the mw several times lol :haha:; all my checks were fine too- had my last set of bloods done to check Hb and platelets and now I am just waiting for the homebirth ppl to contact me - but I think they are fobbing me off a bit tbh -I was told they'd phone me at 34-36 weeks (latest) and today my mw phoned to make sure they had my details etc,hadn't forgotten about me etc; and the girl was very abrupt with her- 
''she' s (meaning me) on the list ,we are very busy and we'll get to her when we can''​SO my mw today says dont worry I am sure they'll phone you soon, but told me that if the appt with the hb team is the same week as my next scheduled appt with her, then just to cancel her appt and get the hb team to do my next antenatal check. Now, this is totally logical and makes sense -no point having 2 appt's in the same week lol; except my next appt is in 2 weeks- what if I go into labour before then????? No-one has even told me who to phone or anything :shrug:-they keep saying the hb team will discuss everything at your home visit. No good if I NEVER get a home visit!!!!:growlmad: 

I think they are stalling so I have to go in :cry::cry: -maybe I am being a bit melodramatic lol and they'll phone tomorrow haha but it is worrying me now.

Anyway, how'd you girls get on with your bump pics??? Any your willing to share?

ttfn ladies, take care everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

sorry to hear hb team not being very friendly to you! I find the people that get the most attention are the people that shout the loudest so maybe best to pop in if it is a place and make them deal with you there and then.

Theres not a hb team in my area and I think you just call hospital labour ward and they dispatcha mw to your house if planning hb... but you have a birthing centre in your area don't you? I only had choice of hospital or hb. glad to hear you bumps very active! (perhaps more so than mummy?) at least your spd should be over soon! hope you had a good anniversary!

we've got health visitor in today and a midwife that is supposed to be coming by. They're going to weigh Dylan again, hopefully he's gaining weight. He gained quite a bit on tuesday, on monday he weighed 2.49 kg and tuesday it was 2.57, so hopefully he keeps gaining and doesn't go backwards, but at least we are currently comfortably within the 10% of birth weight range. 

Nothing else exciting going on today... realised that hubby will eventually go back to work (he had last week and this week as paternity and then next week as holiday) and I'm wondering what I'm going to do without him! he's been such a help and has changed Dylan probably more than I have as he normally takes him off me after feed to go change him. Think its really hard on him at moment as he'd like to feed him too but I dont want Dylan on ebm in bottles yet as he then might have trouble feeding off breast. They say at 6 weeks they can tell the difference so think hubby really looking forward to that. Can't believe I have a year off with Dylan! plus my unused holiday from this year as I was supposed to be on hols from tomorrow until july 1st, so I have to take that after maternity... then I'll have 2011 holiday entitlement! 

well I'm going to do some more online shopping now, its usually browsing for me, i've got to convince hubby I need a nursing chair and dylan needs a swing.... but I wantt o find right one first. 

ps nb - if you like shopoholic series did you see Jane Green has a new book out as well. I bought it yesterday but forgot title, should be good read if anything like her other books, and similar style to sophie kinsella.

Well have a good day mummys and bumps! xxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

I had another reflexology appointment yesterday, oh it was SO lovely, I actually fell asleep for the last 2 minutes as I was so relaxed, the only thing I was gutted about was that last time I slept so well that evening but last night I didn't at all. I am so uncomfortable in bed now, is anyone else finding this? We only have a little double 4ft 6 bed, and if I brought in lots of pillows to stack myself up with then poor Jody wouldn't have any room! When we move we are thinking about getting at least a Queen size, but we also said we have been used to a small bed for 8 years and it would be so odd to be far apart!! Haha, we are sad I know! 

Last night I had 3 really strong braxton hicks, the first a lot more than the other, and I was so excited, I am mental I know! I did some really deep breathing and it was absolutely fine, so MrsBB I will definitely be following your advice and not dwell or fear any of it (if I can) and just be excited about the end result. One of the things I keep telling myself is that if I read someone's birth story after the initial part about the contractions the rest all seems to be a blur so I need to remind myself that at the time however awful it feels I will unlikely remember most of it!

Something Jody and I keep saying is that we worry how it is going to change the dynamic between us, I know your hubby hasn't gone back to work yet but how have you coped with having a bit of time for the two of you? Or am I just living in dreamland?!!!

Thanks for the recommendation on the cream as well, going to do some Mothercare shopping in a minute, my postman will be pleased for another parcel to deliver to me!!

Here is the new book! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mini-Shopa...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276761972&sr=8-2

Did you see the movie? I was so gutted, I wasn't going to watch it but it was the movie on the plane when we went on our honeymoon last year so with little other choice I did, and seriously regretted it, it was so awful!!

Re dog hair I have got this chair:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...TF8&coliid=I2EI2V1TMIQX5V&colid=3KZXB3PBJKC9E

I can't recommend it as it isn't out of the box yet but it seems to get fab reviews! My Aunt and Uncle bought it for us ;)

One present I did get from my baby shower is a wipe warmer, has anyone ever heard of one? Or used one? 

I love Jane Green! My favourite's of hers are 'The Other Woman' and 'Life Swap' I really enjoyed both of those. Have you read any Tasmina Perry? She is fab, and I love Louise Bagshawe too, I still have Girl Friday of Jane Green to read, if you fancy any Tasmina Perry or Bagshawe let me know and I will post them to you.

Wana - I am sorry to hear they are messing you around with your home visit, fingers crossed they do something today, would hubby call for you? Might work for him to say he is worried etc etc?

I will post my bump pics, they are no way as lovely as yours as when I stand my camera on the side with the timer on a lot of them come out blurry! I quite like them but love yours!! Might see if Jody is up for taking some for me this weekend. I want one of us back to back to show my belly!





After my reflexology last night I met my best friend for a drink in the sunshine, so lovely to see her after over a year but didn't feel that long at all!! She couldn't stop laughing and touching my tummy!!

Anyway ladies, better crack on, I cannot believe I finish work next Friday, I am hoping it means that it all goes quickly but I bet it won't!

xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Wow i love these pics.... may have to get myself some.... Hope she will be able to get rid of the stretch marks as they look awful :( xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww wow nb -what are you talking about ?,not as good as mine - they are absolutely beautiful pics -Stunning I'd say -and what a gorgeous bump!!!! I'd love one with me and Dave together too ,but he's being a bit shy about it all lol.
I have been talking to Stephanie on FB and it seems that she'll be up for doing a newborn pic too, as long as she's not too busy in labour or with her own newborn lol -so I am getting a double frame and going to have a before and after pic type thing lol

I get really excited too, when I have BH -mental isn't it? haha even when they are so uncomfortable that I need to get up and move around /breath through them etc, and Dave is flapping and going you okay? you sure? haha -I am all smiles yep Braxton Hicks yay!!!!

As for your wipe warmer -I didn't know you could get these outside of hopsitals etc, but I love them -we use them in ICU to clean iodine off patients post surgery etc, and they are great for that purpose anyway. Must be nicer on baby's bum than freezing cold ones!!

MrsBB -Glad to hear Dylan is putting on weight, and that the b-feeding seems to be going so well- I can't wait -I loved breast feeding my babies - you get such a wonderful bond don't you? Hope he has continued to gain today.
I would have loved a feeding chair -I really dont have the room now but the detailier ones do look fab, I 'won' one on EBay monhts ago and the seller refused to sell it to me a the end of the auction. I was livid haha -I mean it wasn't my fault she wasn't getting as much a she wanted for it and didn't have a reserve price was it??? I had bid something like £45 only so I was so delighted haha -have since done all the renovations to house etc ,and dont have room for it but that's not the point. 
As for swing /seat for Dylan -I would highly recomend a swing - I really wanted the fisherprice papasan cribswing, as it plugs in (saves on batteries) and also it swings both sideways, and back n forth but it was expensive and I bought the link-a-doos fosherprice one instead. My sil and my sis both used swings rather than bouncy seats and they seemed to placate baby so much more and they could get two mins to go to the loo etc. I have my old bouncer too but tbh cant see us using it much as the daft dog will tower over it and swish swish goes her tail lol.

Anyway, as for the hb team go -I am going to wait until Tuesday(they'll prob be in touch before then, I am sure!) and then phone them direct -I'll be 37 weeks then and just to say what happens if I go into labour today??? Will there be any prob getting soemone out /equipment etc as no-one has visited me yet and see what they say. In fact I have aromatheraoy session tomorrow - I will maybe ask the mw who is doing that -cant hurt I s'pose lol.

Anyway ladies, looks like another lovely day here -a bit overcast jsut now ,but looks ike it might just be fab, so I am going to go get dressed and prepare for some sunning. Hope all bumps, mummies and Dylan are well -kiss to wee Dylan, and hugs all round xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MilitaryMummy said:


> Wow i love these pics.... may have to get myself some.... Hope she will be able to get rid of the stretch marks as they look awful :( xxx

I have loads of stretchies - from prev pregnancies (none this time yet lol) so not quite as pronounced as some, but she done a great job editing mine out xxx
She has also posted a pic of herself in the thread, before and after editing -to show you what she CAN do with stretchies. Brave woman lol

I say go for it!!! Fabbie pics, to cherish forever :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nb1984

WE ARE MOVINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I know I have been banging on about this but it is FINALLY happening!! The owners of the house we want found a rental property and paid the deposit last night!! It has tenants in it who are due to vacate on the 9th of July, so we are going to exchange on Monday/Tuesday and then complete on the 12th of July!

I am RIDICULOUSLY excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I never thought in a million years we would move before my due date, I know it is only 4 days before! So if we could all change our predictions and me not have the baby until the following week that would be lovely!!

OH MY GODDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb - brilliant news!!! yay!!!!!

Okay I now predict you lil bundle of joy will arrive, on 18 th July - enough time to get settled but not TOO long to get too impatient waiting haha.

Fabulous news, so happy for you both - and the best thing is.. you'll be 9 months preggers and can watch everyone else do the hard work, and you can just supervise lol

xx


----------



## nb1984

Haha yes I fully intend to take full advantage of all the help we've been offered, I'll be on tea making and dog sitting duties!!!

Wow am I having some braxton hicks tonight & got some serious heartburn going on too!!

One week left at work...yay!!!! Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

wannabubba#4 said:


> nb - brilliant news!!! yay!!!!!
> 
> Okay I now predict you lil bundle of joy will arrive, on 18 th July - enough time to get settled but not TOO long to get too impatient waiting haha.
> 
> Fabulous news, so happy for you both - and the best thing is.. you'll be 9 months preggers and can watch everyone else do the hard work, and you can just supervise lol
> 
> xx

Scratch that idea lol - i forgot the your friend goes home on your EDD, so you'll have to move on 12th July and have bubs on my birthday - 13th July lol or even better have baby on 10th and still be in hospital whilst everyone else does the hard work and still bring baby home to your new house lol :haha::haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Last Day today Justm -have a good one xxx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> nb - brilliant news!!! yay!!!!!
> 
> Okay I now predict you lil bundle of joy will arrive, on 18 th July - enough time to get settled but not TOO long to get too impatient waiting haha.
> 
> Fabulous news, so happy for you both - and the best thing is.. you'll be 9 months preggers and can watch everyone else do the hard work, and you can just supervise lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Scratch that idea lol - i forgot the your friend goes home on your EDD, so you'll have to move on 12th July and have bubs on my birthday - 13th July lol or even better have baby on 10th and still be in hospital whilst everyone else does the hard work and still bring baby home to your new house lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Oh bugger I forgot about her!! I have been thinking now that I wanted to go overdue a few days, I tell you what I will be praying for a move date of the 12th, the volcano to erupt on the 15th so she can't fly and me have the baby on the 18th!!

Sorry, I am sure that none of these plans will be very good for anyone else!!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

:haha::haha: lol :haha::haha:

I' m not taking to the skies any time soon ,so that's fine with me lol..

xx


----------



## nb1984

haha well as long as we don't mess up any pregnant people's plans I am happy with this idea!

One week left at work, eek!

Going for noodles at a local place with some of the girls today, and then have a few lunches spread out over next week, I am hoping it will go fast but I know it won't!!!

Hubby is out tonight to watch the England game so Buster and I are going to my Mum's for dinner, BBQ time! Tomorrow my little sister is out celebrating her birthday, which is on Monday, so I am going to pop along to that for a while, and then Sunday a nice chilled day, hoping the sun will shine and I can sit in the garden but I don't think it looks that fab.

I had seriously strong BH last night, even just wriggling on the sofa was so uncomfortable! Then I got up to the loo and discovered walking really eased it off, should have done that sooner really. 

Packages delivered yesterday were my tens machine! And some Humphreys Corner 4 little canvas plaques to go on the wall, still waiting on a few other bits I have ordered this week, and now we know we are moving I can order a wardrobe for the nursery, very exciting!

The changing unit my sister gave us comes from Ikea so I am going to see if they still do a similar design, failing that get something plain and white that will match the Humphreys Corner cotbed we have. We were browsing sofas and things on line last night, I just want to exchange now and then start measuring up for all the things we need!!! EEkk!!

Have attached some pics of the new house! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb -your new house looks gorgeous, I am so jealous -ours is tiny in comparison lol.

I have just had a lovely massage at the community midwife unit and also whilst there I got to speak to one of the team leaders for the home birth team- yay!! she was absolutely lovely, had to tell me of all the horrid things that can go wrong/ reasons why I'd be blue lighted to hopsital etc but otherwise it went really well. She is going to come and visit me at home next Friday and drop off my G&A etc. She did say that they are incredibly busy in mid -end July and therefore she asked if I would mind going into the CMU if it was needed at the time, for instance if they had a couple of ladies labouring in the unit, then they would struggle to send someone out to me. Which I can totally understand, and although I know that everyone is entitled to a home birth with a mw present; I really dont mind going in if that happens -at least she asked me and didn't just say you' ll HAVE to come in, which would have pi**ed me off lol 

So I am happy with that lol -need to phone my house insurers and tell them that I'll be storing equinox and oxygen though lol- never even thought of that!!!

And also, she looked at my previous labour history and said oh well we'll not expect a call from you until at least 40 weeks so i'll put you in the book from 39 just incase lol but I doubt it - oh well I can still hope /wish for 38 -39 weeks haha. Any time after 37w+3d little baby cos the G&A will be there then lol.

Only worrying thing is -she said if I phone through the night, my call gets put thorugh to the main hospital and they triage over the phone; if they think my delivery is imminent and no time to arrange the home birth team then they'll send a 999 ambulance. The paramedics then will refuse to cut the cord etc, and will transfer me to the main hospital (even if the birth was straight forward and uncomplicated) to complete third stage labour - I so hope that isn't the case -I'd technically be able to leave again within 6 hours but still -I know what hospitals are like and I know I could end up hours on hours waiting on stupid red tape things like a doc to sign the dsicharge papers etc.

FX'd when the time comes, all goes to plan then lol- although what's the chances ??? lol-at the end of the day, once I have my lil bubs in my arms I s'pose I'll be happy.

Rambled on a bit there didn't I -sorry!!!!!

Nb -yay - 1 more week at work to go
Justm -hope your last day went well
MM- when do you stop for maternity leave??
MrsBB -hope you and Dylan are both well and that he did put on weight at last check.

Hugs to everyone ,it's getting closer!!!!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

nb- love the bump pics & glad to hear your moving!!! does it all seem a bit surreal now that the plans are now being finalised!? Hope you've got lots of friends and family nearby that you can call on to help you move as the last thing you should be doing is stressing about moving house! You don't want to get high bp as then you might be sat in hospital waiting for baby to arrive so they can monitor you! saw mini shopolic not out til sep!! bit of a tease on that! I did see the movie and thought it was quite cute, but it had been a while since I read the book so I might not have remembered what should have happened from the book. I hate watching a movie straight after reading a book because always tend to be dissapointed as books are almost always better. I started a chapter in Jane Greens 'love verb' last night and seems to be good start. I've not read any tasmania perry or louise bagshaw, will look them up, if you're willing to post them i'm more than happy to send you postage on paypal? are they quite girly reads? I'm into easy reading at the minute, I go back and forth between girly books like jane green/sopie kinsella and crime novels...

As for couple dynamics... its been quite hard on hubby so far, in the beginning in hospital he could only visit 9am-9pm and then had to go home, so that was for about the first week and then he was allowed to stay in the second time in hospital which made it nicer, but he feels a bit left out at the minute as I'm the one doing the feeding etc. Its a strain in the beginning but we've got good teamwork and hubby changes him after I've fed him. We've probably had a bit more couple time as Dylan was in nicu a couple times and its quite nice not having bump in the way anymore during a nice cuddle! It does change dynamic but its a good change and as long as your a good team you'll be fine and the craziness will soon settle into routine

I've not got a wipe warmer, didn't even know they made them! we've stuck to using cotton wool so far which seems to be working quite well. Although I am very stocked up on wipes when that time comes. Dylan has also changed nappy size now! yay! he's moved from micro/size 0 to size 1's now!!! and when he was weighed yesterday he weighed 2.68kg, about 5lb13. Almost at birthweight now!!

about your braxton hicks, I thought i was having braxton hicks when I was actually in labour! you dont have any pain with them do you? or is it just tightening of the bump? 

I've been looking at a swing and like this one, what you guys think? https://www.boots.com/en/Graco-Swing-bounce-deimos_1035536/
its a swing and a bouncer! but hubby wants me to look for something on ebay...

went to my first nct coffee morning thing today, 3 other ladies from antenatal classes were going too and then there were 3 other people there. It was quite nice but ended up sitting with ladies from class (who were all suprised when i turned up with Dylan, as I was supposed to be last to give birth! lol) looking forward to going again and its quite nice too as it's only once a month so not too overwhelming.

Well I think we're in for the rest of the day watching football... so maybe will talk later, hopefully I'll be taking a nap soon though! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wanna- glad you got to talk to the community midwife team and that your in the book at least and they know you exist!! hope you don't have to get paramedics out! 

nb love the new house photos! i'm jealous too!

xxx


----------



## nb1984

Evening ladies!

Well I am a football widow tonight but I went to my Mums and she cooked me dinner and Buster came with me so at least he has had a nice evening out! I hate leaving him when he has been on his own all day so we try not too! 

MrsBB - We are very lucky that both our families are around, and we have friends falling over themselves to help us, my Mum is an absolute superstar with things like this so I know she will be over all the time helping me to pack when i finish work next week. It feels so odd, and now I am quite sad that I might not bring the baby home here, this is the first house we bought together and you might have seen my facebook photo album of all the work we have done. We live in a village and all our friends are just up and down the road and it has just been so much fun over the last 3 years, we got married here, conceived here, I just always thought the baby would live here for a while too, god listen to me, I am crying now!! Silly hormones!!!

I think my dislike of the Shopaholic movie was that I absolutely love the characters of her parents in the books, and of Suze and I felt all of that was lost a bit, but then you can't really cram 4 books into one movie!

Don't worry about postage at all! I can send things for free from work so take advantage of my last week! Drop me your address on my facebook inbox and I will bring them in on Monday, but they are very easy reading, I am the same with liking chick lit and crime novels, I love Harlen Coben! But that might be a bit heavy going for now!

Thanks for the advice on the couple dynamics, I cannot wait for a lovely cuddle that doesn't hurt my bump! We are really strong, I don't mean to sound cheesy when I say he is my best friend and I am a bit worried about us becoming disconnected so I think we just need to take care not to get too overwhelmed with visitors and take things at our own pace. We are lucky to have family close by but it's going to be a lot of people wanting to come by too!

Last night some of my BH were painful, but on the whole it was just bump tightening and has stopped now but I will bear that in mind! My tens machine came yesterday so I am looking forward to whacking that on if I get any tomorrow to see how I like it.

I really like that swing, is the perfect height for keeping Dylan off the floor! That is great news he is almost back to birth weight, well done Dylan, and you for all that good feeding you are doing!

Wana - thank yoU! I am just so excited that the baby will have it's own room and not just a corner of our spare room!

I am glad your massage went well, and I will be keeping everything crossed that all goes to plan for you in regards to your home birth and none of these blue lights rushing you in anywhere!!
I wouldn't have considered telling my home insurers anything either!

I am 36 weeks today, yay!! The baby is back to giving me some serious poking on the right side and so I think I was either wrong about it turning around or it has switched back!!

Well I am off to watch Greys Anatomy and Private Practice and for a cuddle with the dog, can't believe England drew again!! I suppose Wednesday will be more interesting now!

Justmarried - I hope today was a good day and not too difficult saying goodbye! Did you get anything nice from your pupils?

Have a fab weekend ladies, lots of love to all! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Phew, think I've managed to catch up with most of the goings on!! 
What a mega mad and busy week!!!!

Had such a fab weekend last weekend having the mummy to be massage, lovely food and just relaxing with our friends (we went away with another couple who we have known since school, so its totally relaxed when were together which I love!). It suddenly dawned on me on Sunday evening that it was my last week at work - SCARY!
Well, went to work on Monday and I have had the most emotional week of my life so far (well definitely takes a draw with the week leading up til our wedding)! I have came home with so many presents from my form class and other pupils that I teach. We wont have to buy ANY clothes for about 6 months!! I have been totally overwhelmed by their kindness. I have received cards from parents and students wishing us both good luck with the baby! 
So, Friday finally came around and I only actually blubbed 5 times (well 7 really if you count the 2 times to and from work in the car on my own! lol!) Was so emotional at the end of the day, I couldnt even say proper goodbyes......so silly because I am going back and also because I am leaving for something wonderful!! But still, I suppose work is a major part of my life!! 
Oh, I went to midwife yday too....baby is great. She is 3/5ths engaged which midwife said could mean anyday now, or also 5 weeks! Lol! So unpredictable this labour malark!! Haha!
Last but not least I had the most amazing baby shower at home last night. My close friends and family are so so so amazing....we had so much fun and baby girl is totally ruined! I was so emotional and overwhelmed!! God, these bloody hormones! Haha! 

So, today I am relaxing!!! I'm off to a hen do (meal only) tonight and Andrew is at work (trying to get us extra pennies for when Im off!) so I am going to chill out and then take my time getting ready for tonight!! 

Wanna - how exciting for your home birth!!!! Woohoo!!! I am sure things will go to plan, and if not, like you say, as soon as you have your little bubba, you will be overjoyed!!!! Eeee I cannot believe that we will all have our babies soon! And that MrsBB already has the gorgeous Dylan!!!!

MrsBB - hows things going??? Are you still in shock that you have your baby? Saw on your FB that the realisation of a year off work had set in....I guess that was a shock with you giving birth early!! What are the first few days at home like? Difficult, scary???

NB - WOW!! Your new home is fabulous!! It's amazing!! I bet you are so excited! I am so so happy for you that it is all happening, and fingers crossed that bubs can wait until you're a little bit sorted!!! I know what you mean about emotional attachment to an area or a home. Our first home was on the same estate as my family home and I loved having my mum around the corner and loved the fact that I knew all of the neighbours!! When I started teaching at the local sec school we decided that I needed a bit of space from the kids and the parents of the kids that I teach, as I would see them everywhere I went! So we moved house and to a diff area 18 months ago. It is still hard and strange at times, but we have made this our home now, and it is our family home so that means a lot too! We still own the other house and our friends rent it from us, so we can still pop and be reminded of our fab memories!! I'm hoping that once our family starts properly we will get to know people in our new area a bit better....

MM - how long til you finish work?? 

Right well after my war and peace entry I am going to leave it there! sorry if Ive missed any important announcements or forgot to say hello to anyone! 
I am going to have a nice bath and chill out! Might go for a little walk later as Ive been having BH and a walk def helps!!

Have a fabulous weekend lovely ladies, bumps and Dylan!! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend! only Nb left this week with work then we're all off on maternity leave! justm, bet your glad you've finished work now and can have some relaxing time before baby arrives!

Its been a busy couple weeks and we're just settling into home life. Have kept visitors away for now and its been a really enjoyable couple days since we've been home from hospital. Dylan has been a star, he's not been crying loads and he's been sleeping for good stretches of time which has given hubby and I time to spend together and time to spend tidying up the house etc. I'm a bit sad thinking he'll be going back to work next monday, he's got an extra week of holiday this week so hopefully we'll go out and do something fun as a family this week! One thing I didn't realize is how much time it takes now to leave the house! Dylan is quite unpredictable with his feeding at the moment, he can go anywhere from 30 mins to 4 hours between feeds, even when I think he's had a good feed, he might want another one soon after! but breastfeeding is going really well at the minute. I'm quite tempted to express and bottle feed sometimes but I'm really scared he'll lose interest in the breast if he gets ebm in bottle.

I'm just really besotted at the moment. Have more love for hubby if that is possible and hearts all full up with dylan too! life with baby is just amazing. Today I saw really preggo lady and felt a bit sad that I should still be pregnant, but on reflection I think I was just a bit sentimental at what a wonderful experience having a baby is and I've had mine now and when you see other people about to go through it too its really special. 

nb- your bound to be more emotional now, and moving is a significant life change! and so isn't having a baby! I love packing/moving! I've moved quite a bit in my life but we've lived in the house we're in now for the last five years! Its about time we moved, hubby is in RAF and getting promoted this year so watch this space as we might be moving in the next 6 months, but then again he could get posted on same base so might not move. and when you have baby... feel free to not answer the door or phone! people will understand, its been extra nice since we've kept everyone away and its been just the three of us. Make sure to get some time just the three of you!

Justm- how was your hen dinner? anything exciting planned for your first week of mat leave?

Wanna- how was your weekend?

Well just watching a bit of tv now, dylan fast asleep on my chest (I'm so in love). We're registering his birth tomorrow and then registering him at GP's and sending off child benefit paperwork.. One of the good things to come of this early arrival is that I think he'll be getting his child trust voucher... Then have to go get the car some new shocks (under warranty.. yay!!) so another busy day but we've had a really nice slow relaxing weekend. I love being a family!!

love to you all mummies and bumps!! its almost July, your all in last box!! I bet Donna is next.... no pressure! xxx


----------



## nb1984

Evening ladies!

I am so tired tonight, thinking I might crash soon ready for my last week at work, eek I can't believe it!

Justmarried - I am glad your spa weekend was fab and that you enjoyed your baby shower, I saw your pics on facebook and your little lady got so many lovely bits!

I see my midwife on Wednesday so I am excited to see if I am engaged at all, even though as you say it unlikely means anything is imminent!

Thanks for the reassurance on moving etc, I am so nervous about it yet excited at the same time. I really wanted to get Buster settled in the new place before the baby came along, or at least be in our house long enough that he got used to the baby before moving but I don't think either of those plans are going to work out, fingers crossed he will be ok.

MrsBB - Reading all about what you have been up too with your new little family makes me so excited, and I love the thought of you posting with a teeny baby on your chest! I am totally with you on the BF/bottle issue. I know hubby is going to want to be involved in feeding really early on but I am worried it will ruin it for me, I guess the time will just feel right for us.

Aww don't feel sad about missing your pregnant bump, my heartburn has been awful this weekend and my back hurts and I would love to be cuddled up with a little one right now! I am sure it won't be long until you get to enjoy it all again ;)

I think I need to be a bit stronger and just not answer the phone to anyone! Hubby will be very good at telling people to just leave us be, so I just need to rely on him a bit more and not worry about upsetting people. He is self employed so really can only take a week off work, then I will be needing my Mum and sisters!

Wana - I hope you had a good weekend! I have sent a few more bump pics off to Steph so hoping to get those back, I love the ones you posted in her thread of the Dad holding the baby in his hand, I am def going to try and re-create that too and get in touch with her, she is brilliant!

Right ladies, have a happy Sunday evening, I cannot believe tomorrow is my last Monday morning for a whole year, this is absolute madness!

Nat xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning ladies!!
Well, to start with MrsBB - I have just cried reading your lovely post....especially the bit about having so much love for your hubby and for Dylan....how beautiful!! Cannot wait to be the 3 of us in our little family! So amazing!! 
I am planning on doing NOTHING at all today! I am going to sit in the garden, read some chick lit (reading The Perfect Man by Sheila O'Flannagan at the min), might take some bump photos to send to Steph after my shower. But I just plan on relaxing! Health Visitor is coming tomorrow so making the most of lazy day today!
NB - my hearrburn is bad too, and keep getting lower back pain. Do you drink milk for the heartburn? I find it really helps, but only short term! I am the same as you about not opening the door thing, I am gonna discuss this with hubby tonight and make this part of his job.....to ask people to give us some space as a family before people visit - good idea MrsBB!
Wanna - hope you have had a nice weekend and you're feeling good! 
It's sooo excting that we're on the last box! NB - bet you cannot wait for Friday! It's a surreal experience tho knowing you dont have to work for a year!!! Strange but great too!!
Well, I am off to sit in the garden!! 
Lots and lots of love and hugs to all mummies to be, bumps and Dylan
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay for maternity leave Justm -must bring everything closer in your mind now.
Have a lovely day sitting in your garden relaxing - hope the weather is nice for you; it's a bit grey here -mega cloudy, but still warm. I cannot really complain though cos the pasy 4 or 5 days have been gorgeous. Our kids stop for their summer hols end of this week (well the youngest has til next Thurs -he's not going to be happy to know his big bro and sis are off lol ) and it will just be typical if the weather turns now!!!
AND definitley get those pics to Steph, baby could arrive anytime and you'll have lost your chance!!

nb - last week at work woohoo -you must be ready for it by now ,I get knackered doing nothing these days haha, nevermind going to work lol. Have a lovely week ,bet you get spoiled rotten -good for you!!

MrsBB -I am getting increasingly jealous of you as the days go by lol -I want my baby now haha -well anytime after tomorrow I should say really 
How's little Dylan sleeping? And still gaining weight I hope !

Militarymummy -how's things with you? Haven't heard from you in a while, hope all is well.

Well ,I am off to do a bit of tidying, after a weekend with a house full of kids, water fights in the garden and muddy footprints lol -keep thinking too, baby could come any time after tomorrow (bloody wishful thinking I know, I am just so sore with the spd these past few days) and I would have mw's in the house -so it NEEDS to be tidy. The kids are now banned from making a mess lol -their friends parents can put up with them all for the next few weeks instead. 

ttfn ladies -have a good day whatever you are up to xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

My god it feels so odd, but then also not, that I won't be here soon! I have rushed so much to get everything finished that I am at a bit of a loss today!

I have a new girl starting tomorrow who is a student to do some data input for us so that will keep me busy tomorrow morning to train her on the system etc.

I was due to go to Bristol tomorrow to see a client but thankfully have managed to get someone else to go to save me the drive.

Justmarried - Glad you are making the most of your maternity leave, you have the perfect weather! I cannot wait to start now! Hopefully our little ones will engage soon and relieve the heartburn! I hadn't tried drinking milk but I am going to give that a try tonight, it seems to be worse in the evenings for me?

Wana - I am hoping my last week will fly by, I am out on Wednesday morning for the midwife, got lunch with my manager on Thursday and then lunch with everyone from work on Friday so lots to look forward too!

I know how you feel about the tidying, I cannot wait to rip our house to bits and clear out all the rubbish we don't need/use. I am hoping to make a big pile of things to sell on ebay, or perhaps Mum and I will squeeze in another car boot sale before the baby comes!

Anyway ladies better crack on, enjoy that feeling of not dreading a Monday morning!!

xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

ooo car boot!! theres a car boot in our village on saturday, lets see if I can get my act together by then! I've got piles of stuff in our entryway that is for car boot and I need to clear it asap as it was/is supposed to be 'buggy parking zone'. I still have more to clear out too, but I'm going to do some on ebay and some in boot sale. but when I do ebay I get so mad at all the fees they take off you! But I'll get more money that way than from car boot.

Its really nice weather here today, been a bit crap at the weekend but i've still managed to get some laundry done! I think i've only got about 2 more loads to do before I've finished it! Registered Dylans birth this morning! no going back now on the name! and then I've sent off my child benefit paperwork and popped into the surgery to register him there. 

Thanks for all the love you guys have been sending my way lately. Dylans been doing really well. He sleeps for about 3-4 hours at night before waking us up. I've been setting my alarm on my phone for 4 hourly feeds at night but he seems to wake me up just before for a feed and bf'ing is going really well at the moment and it doesn't take him too long to get full up on milk! so after 10-20 minutes we're back to sleep. He's fast asleep again now, wrapped up in a little blanket on my chest again! I really can't put him down! Hubby weighed himself with dylan today and then without and he wreckons dylan weighs 7lbs now so we'll see on wednesday when health visitor comes.

good luck with the cleaning wanna! hubby had given me permission to get a cleaner for all the stuff I wanted done before baby came, but as I can now get around easier I think the offered expired! but his folks did come over and cleaned a lot of the house the first time we were in hospital. 

justm-not really read any sheila o'flanagan but heard of the name... any good?
I drank milk for heartburn, and then I also bought some little tablets 'rennie' I think they were called and they were chewable and those helped. 

nb-yay for last monday at work for a year! glad you got someone to cover your customer visit... but training someone is my least favourite thing to do so I wouldn't enjoy doing that tomorrow! 

so... football, I've found myself to quite enjoy the world cup, which suprised myself, but its been on while we were in hospital so started watching then, plus I think it helps i'm in a sweepstake at work and the winner gets £270! and I'm not doing too bad on that, plus I also find it easy to block out as well so hubby is happy watching and I could easily watch or fall asleep! 

well think we're off for a walk, need to keep the dog happy as think he's been feeling really left out lately. He's licked dylan a couple times and likes to sit near him but think he's a bit depressed at the minute so going to try to cheer him up and make sure he still gets some attention as before now he was our baby!

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

I wish I had some energy to have a huge sort out! We have totally gutted our house over the last 18 months, so I think I am all tidied and sorted out! The garage is a bit of a mess, but I tend not to go in there so think I've leave that to hubby! I have our box of 'paperwork' i.e post and bills that need filed away to sort, but apart from that I think I'm as sorted as I can be at the min! 

I love a good car boot, havent done one in a long time tho!! Might have to have one soon! I have just taken some bump piccies to send to Steph - I'll try and attach the 'before' shots on here to show you! Hehe!

NB - the milk really helps me, and mine is def worse at night! I get up 2 or 3 times in the night to have a little drink of milk. It has eased off over the last couple of weeks, but even tho she's a bit engaged, it still comes and goes! Love that I dont have a foot in my ribs anymore tho! That is a definite bonus!! Hehe! I bet this week flies by!! Mine did last week! And you sound like you're gonna have a nice week, especially Wed, Thurs and Friday!! 

Wanna - happy cleaning! I hope the nesting instinct kicks in soon!!! Everything is sorted as far as it can be, just need to give the house (mainly the floors downstairs) a good clean! There is some ironing to do, but Ill do that when hubby is watching match tonight! 

MrsBB - Sheila O'Flanagan is great. I love her! She is Irish and her books are nice easy reading, with some giggles and some tears at times! I also love Sophie Kinsella, Jill Mansell, Carole Matthews, Adele Parks and Marian Keyes! I am such a big reader! I go through at least a book a week usually!! That's great about Dylan sleeping for 4 hours at a time! Its lovely to hear a successful BF story, hope I have a smooth time with it too as I really want to give a go! Gosh, just reading about Dylan gets me SO excited! Sounds like youre loving it and that things are going really well! Ooooh registering his birth - WOW! Another milestone!!! 

Well, Im off to have an ice lolly and hang some more washing out! Even though I said I would do nothing, I thought I might as well take advantage of the fab weather!!

Love and hugs 
xxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Here are some of the 'before' piccies that I have sent to Steph!
Excited to see what she can do!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







SDC16583.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC16599.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## justmarried24

Tried to add a few more but they're not working! :nope:
Never mind! Hopefully Steph will upload the ones she manages to do!
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww they are lovely already, even without the magic editing from Steph -cant wait to see what the finished article will look like too xx :hugs: xx

Haven't managed to get any cleaning done -I have tried to get up ,but it's too sore!!! I have a docs appt this afternoon to get more painkillers ( really reluctantly as its getting so close to delivery and I dont want baby to have any breathing probs etc) but the paracetemol alone are just not doing it just now and I cant just sit here for the next 4 weeks :cry:

The thought of getting up to make some lunch is bad enough, nevermind cleaning floors and out cupboards - I'll need to put the kids to work when they get home haha

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Thanks Donna! Took your advice and took them now as you never know when little lady might arrive!! 
Poor you being in pain. What types of painkillers will doc give you? Hope they help sweetie. 
Def like the idea of getting the kids to sort the cleaning! Good plan! 
Hope the pain eases off hun
:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> Thanks Donna! Took your advice and took them now as you never know when little lady might arrive!!
> Poor you being in pain. What types of painkillers will doc give you? Hope they help sweetie.
> Def like the idea of getting the kids to sort the cleaning! Good plan!
> Hope the pain eases off hun
> :hugs:
> xxxx

Thanks Lori
Only codeine (cocodamol) but I hate taking them but I NEED to get on top of this or how the hell will I even get into my birthing pool?? lol -so needs must.

I try and only take one with a paracetemol, and only at bedtime to try and help me sleep but for the past few weeks have been resorting to paracetemol only, as codeine can cause breathing probs with newborns (in much higher doses ,I should add but still -very reluctant to take them) but typically I have ran out just when I really need them.

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nb1984

Ooh Lori I love your pics!! Can't wait to see what Steph has done with them for you!

I sent her 3 of my bump at varying stages for her to play around with, can't wait to see what she does. And I will def have to get her to do some for me once the baby is here. I ordered a frame from amazon that is plain silver and engraved with 'I love my Daddy' so I thought I could get a really lovely picture of Jody and the baby together and ask her to edit it for the frame.

Donna - You poor thing, and I totally understand about the codeine, when I was ill over Christmas I felt bad about the amount of paracetamol I was packing away so it is a worry!

Lori - I am so jealous, I am totally shattered today and with not a lot to do I could totally do with a day at home! Really tempted to ask to leave at 4pm, which I might do as I am whacked and it is my little sister's birthday tonight and we have a dinner at my Mum's so I need to be on form!

I still have 4 days unused holiday so hopefully they won't begrudge me an hour!

Quick question...I read in someone's birth announcement to take with your a lot more pairs of knickers and pads than you think you will need...how many pads etc have you got in your hospital bag? xxx


----------



## justmarried24

I'm sure it'll be fine to take a few more in low doses to help the pain hun. 
Hope they work soon. Just think, not long at all now until bump turns into baby and the pains should hopefully ease off! 
xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Ah thanks Nat! Loved doing the piccies! Took ages to get the angle right tho! Kept missing off my head or an arm! Hehe! Steph has emailed back saying she is really busy at the min but she will try and get them done by the end of the week! Cant wait to see them.

[/QUOTE] Quick question...I read in someone's birth announcement to take with your a lot more pairs of knickers and pads than you think you will need...how many pads etc have you got in your hospital bag? xxx[/QUOTE]

I have about 10 pairs of old / cheap black short style knickers in my bag....plus a pack of 10 maternity towels, and a pack of super Always towels too. Not sure if this is enough? Also have 2 black towels for after shower or bath. It's totally unknown how much to take as it depends on how long we are in for!!

Nat - hope they let you finish at 4! Enjoy your sister's bday dinner hun!

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies - well I am resigned to taking a few extra doses cocodamol to get on top of the pain -my GP has been encouraging me to take it regular for months but tbh I felt it affected my little one's movements so I wasn't keen and never did as I was told haha, so her advise today '' take the painkillers -you are prescribed ''lol - I bet she never did when she was pregnant!!!!And it makes me feel a bit drunk, I am no good with any kind of medication -I am hypersensitive lol and they knock me for six :haha::haha::haha:

Anyway baby probably wont arrive for another 3/4 weeks so I am hoping a couple of days of cocodamol and then I'll be fine.

AAaarrgghhh -at the moment I am directing my two older children to help out with small chores around the house and OMG they are so hard done by lol -my daughter is in a tizzy in the kitchen cos I have told her to clean the fridge AGAIN and PROPERLY lol -she has done it once, and it was not cleaned lol -her idea is if you can't see it it doesn't exist!!! She spent 5 mins with a sponge in her hand s'posedly cleaning the fridge and 25 minutes out the back chatting to my neighbour and then said ''I've been in here cleaning the kitchen for half an hour - God I am like Cinderella - strop huff moan complain - teenagers!!!!'' haha

Eldest son is clearing the cupboard under the stairs -So I can get my birthing eqpt (pool ,plastic sheets, old towels etc) in there, and oxygen and entonox to be stored there too yay!!!!! 

It's mentally harder work than doing it myself (but the heavy lifting, and bending would really kill me today) -I tell you. If nothing else ladies, learn from this -get your children doing a wee bit to help about the house as soon as able, because I have spoiled mine rotten and they are hopeless now - Took me 10 mins to get my son to switch the washing machine on the other day. I sorted out the wash etc, he only had to put in the powder an softener and press go - and he made it such difficult a request lol -or hanging out washing on the line, both of them hang things upside down, sideways etc lol totally useless haha. Well this next few weeks will be good training for them. 

They have for years, had one chore to do a day - to get their pocket money; but I must admit I give them easy things to do, cos if not I usually need to do it all again anyway.

Anyway I am away to do the fridge again lol -she still hasn't done it right ,well not to my standards lol but she has mopped the floor well, so one job done and half-a-job lol.

I have lost the will to fight with her anymore -I'll get her something really nice to do tomorrow haha.

Eldest son has done a grand job, with me sitting here telling him where to put stuff, what to bin etc, reminding him how to plug in the hoover lol.

Thank God, that's over for another evening haha

As for the knickers n pads question, I'd definitely take enough knickers to change several times a day (just in case) but hopefuly you'll not. With me, the first day was always heaviest, but by frequently changing pads I managed to avoid too many knicker changes too. Your hospital may supply pads, I'd check -mine does(or should I say DID, they might not now lol -was a while ago I had my last baby lol). Probably changing pads every 1-2 hrs initially -(sorry if TMI but initially there may be large clots and tissue material which does not absorb into the pad, so hourly may seem short its due to this too) , reducing to 2-4 hrs by day 2, so at least 3 -4 packets of 10 for a two day stay.

IMO -Thats the worst thing about having a baby -the lochia lol -not looking forward to that bit at all haha :haha::haha::haha:

xx Anyway sorry for the ramble :blush: -see, I told you what codeine does ,makes me a bit floofy xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies, so so sorry i haven't written in ages!!!!
Unfortunately i still don't have internet at home Grrrrrrrrr
And it is a real pain in the bum, so i can only access here while i'm in work!! hehe
Also i have been off work for a couple of days but all is ok.
I have been suffering from major bad back the last 6 days now and it just doesn't seem to want to go away :(
I finish work and start maternity leave next friday and it couldn't come any sooner, i am sick of being in work now... my new boss just doesn't understand sometimes and i just want to shout at him lol. (not the best idea when your in the military haha )
I haven't had a chance to read up on all the posts properly yet, but nb your house looks amazing i am so jealous... makes my house look like a shed :haha:
Loving everyones pics aswell, i so need to take me some, and i am so jealous that no-one seems to have any stretch marks!!! Mine are absolutely awful, they look like my belly is on fire the way they go up :cry:

Hope everyone is ok, and i will try and catch up on everything properly this week!

God i wish this little girl would hurry up and come out!!!! hehe. xxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

Well my stint of training is now done, yay! That is one part of my job I won't miss! I only had to show her a few bits for about an hour and a half so was not too bad, usually it's 3-4 days!

Lori - I had the same trouble with my pictures, I kept taking them wrong and missing off body parts! I didn't mean for the bottom of my face to be in mine but oh well, Jody loves them and ordered some copies last night from Snapfish as they are offering 20 prints for free and we had some other photos we wanted too, hoping they look as decent in print!

haha whoops! I have only packed about 3 pairs of knickers, I feel a trip to Primark coming on, and I hadn't thought about black/dark coloured towels either. Will get that sorted this weekend. So how is day 2 of maternity?! I bet it is lovely with this sunshine!

Wana - That really made me laugh reading your codeine induced post! When my hubby had a back operation he was on the stuff for over a year and he used to babble an awful lot haha! I hope it is helping today and you manage to get that fridge spotless ;)

Also, no way TMI, thanks for the info re the pads, I definitely didn't know that so will throw more in my bag than I have as I was leaving some at home. And as I said I need a lot more knickers in there too!

MM - Sorry to hear your back is still hurting, did you manage to get a band? I hope your last few days at work go nice and fast, I know I am totally ready for finishing now, my knees are hurting and so is my back so it is definitely time. Thank you for the house compliments, I just cannot wait to get in there now.

I have got really itchy fingers today, and an itchy nose, it is driving me nuts! Plus I slept pretty badly last night in the heat, our house is like an oven upstairs as we get full sun in the front all morning and the back all afternoon, which is lovely but not when trying to keep a room cool for sleeping! Has anyone any top tips for cooling the room down when baby comes?

A friend of mine is very kindly giving us her gro egg thermometor so I can monitor the temp but I have a feeling blasting the child with air con might not be the answer!! ;)

Liz - I brought your books in today! So will make sure I post those off to you.

Happy Tuesday all, 3.5 days left yay!!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MM I have loads of stretchies, from my previous pregnancies but still they are there lol; Steph just made a great job of editing them out!! All the wasy from thigh to navel lol
I know Steph is gonna start charging reasonable fees now, but if you were still looking for a freebie pic, cameragirl had said she'd do the same type of thing if anyone was interested -same thread as mummaofthree (need to search though ,I cant remember what page / or anything lol :haha:)
I would highly recommend Steph though :cloud9: , I am gonna get some baby shots done hopefully, if she isn't too busy with her own baby of course lol 

Well 37 weeks as from today yay!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
... and DH has started already '' any twinges, any plans to go into labour today?'' NO And prob not for several weeks aarrghh!!! And I'll let you know when it happens haha!!!

I slept for a few unbroken hours last night and feel so much better for it, so glad as I have loads on at my son's school this next few weeks and wasn't sure if I'd make it. School show tomorrow and Thurs, sports day on Mon, Teddy bears picnic on Tue, end of school service /award ceremony on Wed and talent show on Thurs morn; then school finishes thereafter. Busy week!! but good week!!

Hope everyone has a fab day whatever is planned, the sun is shining here just now, but the forecast is crap for the rest of the week-so I am frantically washing all the kids bedding and hoping it stays dry long enough to get it on the line lol.

Have a great day, hope the weather is good for you all, Love to all mummys, bumps and Dylan :kiss:

xxx :hugs: xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Well I don't think the budget was TOO awful yesterday, to be honest I expected a lot worse! Now to spend my last week at work taking calls to advise those who don't want to work that really that is their best option ;) oh joy!

I am off to see my midwife this morning, my ankles are HUGE! Even my flip flops are too tight on my and my hands and feet are still super itchy so hoping she can recommend something to use. How did everyone sleep last night? I didn't very well at all!

I attempted to put my feet up on the sofa beside me and it felt like I was crushing some kind of internal organ! I have not jumped up that quick in a very long time!! So I am hoping I didn't do anything bad to the baby, whoops! At least s/he lets me know when running out of room haha :wacko:

Seriously hoping England manage to perform a little better this afternoon, I will be at work but I am sure someone will be providing updates all afternoon!

3 more days at work, well 2.5 by the time I finish at the midwife, woop woop!!!

Liz - I posted your 3 books yesterday so you should have them by Friday.

I am so excited for someone to post on here they are going into labour!! Love to all xxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Really random question... does anyone have a blackberry? xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning girlies!! 

Nice to hear from you MM! Not long til you start maternity now! It's lovely being able to chill....strange not having to really do anything, but nice all the same!! How's you back feeling?
Wanna - you def do have a busy week coming up! All lovely things like you say!! Cant wait until I have all those types of things to look forward to!! 

The sun is shining here again today! Woohoo! Such a shame I cant sit in it for more than 15 mins, as my feet as so big and I get too hot and bothered! But its nice to have the patio doors open and sit in the kitchen....the fresh air is lovely! 

NB - my feet are still HUGE! They are showing no signs of going down. I try elevating them as much as possible, and it helps now and then, but not much!! They hurt towards the end of the day, even tho Im not really doing anything! MW said to just keep an eye on them.

MrsBB - hope Dylan and you are good! Hope the weather is nice for you!! 

Well, on a different note, I had the health visitor here yday....I am undecided whether I like her or not. Her 2nd question was "Was this a planned pregnancy?" Now obviously it was, but I couldnt help but think what happens if it wasnt?? Was she going to judge me?
She also asked some strange questions about our finances, how many hours I planned on doing when I return to work, who would be looking after the baby etc etc. I just felt like it was a bit of an invasion to be honest. Maybe I am hormonal and protective, but I didnt find it a really pleasant experience!! Also, she made me put my dog outside....which I didnt mind really but it was her tone about it "I cant stand dogs, he will have to go out everytime I visit!" Hubby was furious....he is part of our family and we have dog/child gates to seperate rooms, but she insisted he went outside....poor Charlie! 
Well thats my rant over! 
NB - yeah I think the budget was ok - at least we still get child benefit....not happy about public sector pay being frozen as teachers have a payscale that gradually goes up depending on experience and I am currently on M3 of 6 levels, god knows how long it will take me to make it to the M6 level now! I also have extra responsibilities which I get paid for (organising differentiated tasks for the special needs children for our whole dept, arranging trips, doing revision weekends, managing part of the dept budget) and I wont get any extra for those tasks either! Nevermind! I love my job and that's the main thing isnt it?

I cant wait to open this page and see "My waters have gone" Or "Off to the hospital" Oooooo its so exciting!

Love to all, Im off to put my feet in a bucket of water!
xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies -I just typed a whole page and then the stupid thing crashed lol, so I'll be back later to say hello properly

MW just sent me a letter saying I need iron tabs, so I thought I'd better phone and check what my Hb is, and what impact it could have on my home birth... and it's down to 9.7 -they'll not even let me deliver in the CMU with that low sob sob sob sob :cry::cry: -cant stop crying now -she is hoping that in a few weeks it will have risen enough, just need to wait n see - off to get me some heavy duty iron tabs and some steak lol

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Oh Donna...poor you. Hope the iron tablets help your levels go up!
Try not to get upset, I know its hard as you really want your home birth, but try to stay positive chiccie. Sending you lots of :hugs:
Enjoy your steak hehe! xxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hi ladies!

Back from the midwife but will update that in a sec!

MM - I used to have a blackberry for a few months but switched allegiance to the iphone and I could never go back, I love it!

Lori - My feet are still giant too! I put a cool pack on them last night and kept them up and they are a bit less this morning but after a day at work I am sure they will be swollen again! I look ridiculous cos I have pretty small feet anyway (size 3.5!) so now they are all chubby I feel like an oompa loompa!!

I don't blame you at all for the way your health visitor made you feel, I would be EXACTLY the same!!! That is a horrendous question to be asked by anyone, but as you say what on earth difference does it make to her anyway?!?!?! And re the dog I would have been mad too. Obviously my dog is a giant so I always make sure he is behing a stair gate before I let anyone in that hasn't been over before but I would be really irritated if they made a big fuss about it, you are totally correct that it is their house too!!

Sorry the budget means you have a pay freeze, fingers crossed it will all get reviewed again :(

Donna - So sorry to hear about your iron levels, I am sure you have looked already but this might be helpful? https://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthissues/irondeficiency/

Fingers crossed your levels are up nice and quick!

Well I mentioned my swollen and itchy hands and feet to the midwife this morning and she sent me for a liver and bile blood test to make sure it is not connected, she thinks it is likely the heat as my blood pressure and urine sample were both fine, I really hope so as if it isn't she said it means baby out between 37 and 38 weeks, I am 37 weeks on Friday and that does not work with the plan!!!

My fundal height has increased 2 cm so still withing range which is good, although I wouldnt have said no to another scan!

I see her again on Thursday next week when I am 37+6 so I guess if the liver tests show anything then I will get a call before that. I feel a bit bad as my Mum called me to see how it went and I didn't tell her but I just don't think it is likely and worth her getting excited about, I am a meanie really!!

Anyway ladies, off to attempt to while away an afternoon!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies 
Nat -glad they tested you, I was gonna mention worth telling your mw as could be cholestasis and to get your bloods checked, My feet have been so swollen too in the heat ,and this too can cause itchiness so hopefully just that. Seems to me that your baby is just destined to be next though lol. 
And last few days of mat leave yay!! You must be getting excited now.
:happydance::happydance:

Thanks for the anaemia link xx :hugs:

Lori -thanks xx :hugs:, Hope you are still enjoying the nice weather, lovely start to your mat leave; even if it is from the confines of the kitchen lol -I spent many days last week with my hippo feet in a paddling pool. Bliss!!!
As for your HV -I would be livid too -I will always make sure mine is behind a gate or in a diferent room for when MW or HV visits but to be told to put him outside, my poor wee poochy would wonder why she's being punished. Different if she had a serious allergy or soemthing ,but she just sounds like an arse tbh!!!!

Liz -hope you and Dylan are doing well, cant believe he's nearly 3 weeks already :kiss: Soon he'll be gurgling and cooing and giving you big smiles xx

Chelsie -sorry I dont have a blackberry either -you still having probs? Not long til your mat leave too, hope the rest relieves the back ache xx

As for the budget -yep could have been worse ,but as a public sector worker I too am getting a pay freeze, as well as losing my CTC and increase in child care costs too - Nat you didnt happen to hear anything about CB for children aged 13/14 and upwards. I know there had been specualtion about it stopping at that age?? I hope not, or I'll lose half my CB too; and looks like I am gonna have to return to work full time now as it is. Oh well at least they dropped that stupid HIP grant -yep it was nice and I did enjoy spending it, but it was a waste of money really ,I bought lil one's bedrrom furniture with it lol; and also the sure start grant -it should be first baby only - £500 can get a decent pram and cot etc and why not use it second time around.

Anyway, I have been to docs -cant get me my script for 48hrs -just aswell I know a lil bird who helped me out there:winkwink::winkwink: (one perk of working NHS lol) so I can start today but given the circumstances I am sure one of the doctors wouldn't have minded writing me a prescription aarrgghh
:growlmad::growlmad: Also have got some iron supplement drinks from Holland and Barratt -and gonna send DH to buy red meat and orange juice lol.Then I came home and stupid mutt of mine (yep in garden -punishment) has chewed EVERYTHING she should get her stupid teeth around, took books from a shelf, my peg holder, a bag of mine, DH's plastic tray from work -OMG -I was so mad, she knew shed' done wrong and then started whimpering and peeing all over the place. NOT TODAY!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: 

More tears from me, stupid dog cowering in the garden, pee to clean up and about a million bits of plastic and bits of wrecked books lying all over the place :cry::cry::cry: AND I am so sore, and cant even ask for an ealrier sweep now cos of my stupid iron levels. 

Sorry to bring the lovely happy nature of this wee thread down, and so sorry to moan to you girls but really need to get it off my chest :blush::blush:Been sobbing to DH on the phone already, and on my sis's shoulder -just so p*ssed off today -time for more codeine me thinks xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

donna... sorry it doesn't sound like your day today! tomorrow will be different, I'm sure you'll get your iron levels up now that you know that its an issue. do you think your dog is realising whats going on in the house? I'm assuming she doesn't always make such a mess when you leave the house? our dog is feeling a bit neglected at the moment and has wee'd on the floor when we know he didn't need to, its just a pain on top of all your other problems with cleaning and spd. Days almost over now though!

Lori- I'm a bit curious as to why health visitor came before baby? usually I thought they only came round after you were discharged from hospital? and even then they don't normally come until you've been discharged by midwife... how weird! How HV has been twice now and shes not asked any questions like that and certainly has not made a fuss of our dog but we have shut him in the kitchen both times. She was only concerned about me having people to talk to if I needed it or groups to go to if I wanted to. So I do think your HV might be a bit weird! sorry! 

Nat - thanks for sending the books! I'm really excited to get them. Just going to finish the 'love verb' first and then start them! I dont think your being mean by 'omitting information' from your conversation with your mum either. If you did tell her she might be asking you all the time about the upcoming labour or be over helping you pack now! Best take the relaxed approach, my mum just stresses me out most of the time. Shes planning to come visit soon but I've kindly asked her to give me a couple more weeks 'me' time before she comes. As when she does come to visit shes coming to stay for 2 weeks! Hope you don't hear anything about the blood tests, no news is good news!

So HV came today and weighed Dylan, 6lb 9oz! so he's over his birthweight by quite a bit now. Still just under the 50th percentile in the charts but he's moved up in the same proportion and HV very happy with his feeding and development. Yay! I went into work today for first time, cleaned out my drawers, well a little! (left a bunch of crap there still...oops!) They got me a nice card and gift certificate to boots so I'm going to buy that swing now!! hopefully its still on sale!

wishing all of you reduced swelling, not long now til mat leave nat! and don't you have some 'long' lunches the next couple of days anyways? Time will fly by!, can't wait to hear who will be next. Can't believe July is right around the corner and everyone will soon have their babies as well! Dylan is 3 weeks old tomorrow!! doesn't time fly by! we put him in his first outfit today! up until today we've just had him in babygros. Its been exciting, I feel he'll soon grow into and out of all the clothes we've got for him!

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey!

Well my goodness my feet are HUGE this evening!! I have had them in a washing up bowl of ice cold water for a good hour and now got them elevated so hoping they will go down a bit by the morning! Our air con unit has just stopped working :( it is a portable one we bought from Homebase when we used to live in a ground floor flat and couldn't leave windows open during the day, so tonight is not going to be fun!!

My hands are getting itchier but I think it might be a bit of mind over matter too! Donna I hope you are right I am next! Everything was going so well with the move...! Then today they have now said the completion date may be more like the 21st of July, so I am back to thinking early baby will work, get a little bit settled and Buster all ok and then move. I am so worried about him having to contend with not just a new baby but a new house too!

Especially with how your dogs are being Donna and Liz, does make me wonder how he will manage.

Donna - Did you have a nice big piece of steak for dinner?! At least it is perfect BBQ weather for you to eat lots of burgers etc.

I will ask around for you tomorrow about child benefit for 13/14 upwards, I deal with debt advice, so advising people on how to manage their money so usually they already know their income when they come to me, but there will be someone at work who knows, I will get back to you.

We are apparently worse off by a couple hundred a year but seeing as we have never had the child tax credits I guess we are fortunate enough that we won't miss them either. I totally agree on the HIP grant, and likewise for the child trust fund, although both of them I think are fab, when our country has far larger problems on their hands, it does seem rather unnecessary.

Sorry your day has sucked so far, I really hope tomorrow is a better day for you! And don't apologise for moaning, it is what we are here for!

Liz - No problem at all re the books, I hope you enjoy them! 3 books I bought from amazon for 1p each came today, roll on maternity leave and reading in the sunshine! Thank you for the reassurance re my Mum, in some ways she is an absolute superstar and I just wouldn't cope without her, but then she can be quite full on, when we went into hospital the other week when I hadn't felt the baby move I text her about 8am and asked her to call work for me, and despite me saying in the message that I couldn't talk so that's why I was asking her she than rang me 4 times in a row!! I just know that will drive Jody nuts so if we can at least get a few hours on our own at the hospital that will be great! I don't envy you having your Mum stay for 2 weeks, but hopefully she will still give you some 'you time' and you can take advantage of a babysitter to go on a few dates with hubby too!

Great news on Dylan's weight, that is fab! And I hope you get the swing you wanted too. 

Two more working days!! And yes my lovely lunches are today and tomorrow so I am very spoiled!

Hope your evening was better than your day Donna, love to all! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies :flower::flower:

Well I have managed to get some perspective on ydays' pity party lol :haha:

I am SURE baby wont arrive for another week (at least lol) and I know that I can bring my Hb up by at least 1g in that time - with my iron tabs, iron supplements and making sure I get plenty of vit c and natural iron too of course. And I am going to get them to check my bloods again on Wed (or if they wont ,know a lil bird who will lol :winkwink:) as my mw said they'll leave it a couple of weeks befoe checking, but I need to know it's working lol and have some solid figures to give the maternity unit if I do go into labour at 38 -39 weeks lol. 

Also, may still ask about a sweep or seeing a consultant cos I reckon if my bloods are better next week, they might still be able to get me a 39w+ sweep; wich could still be better than going to 40w+10d lol

Thamks for the support and well wishes :hugs::hugs:

As for the dog, she is only 2 y.o. and used to be terrible at chewing things, but as long as I made sure the remote control was away and nothing obvious lying about she'd be fine; but since I have been off sick/ maternity she has been great. Well she is only ever left for a few hours at a time anyway plus she' s a bit older now. So I dont know what happened yesterday, she actually pulled things from off of shelves etc to chew -think she has regressed to puppy again lol -maybe it's the stress of knowing a new baby is coming haha:haha::haha: Whatever it is/ was she is now being locked in the kitchen again when I go out, she has had the run of the place for months bcause she hasn't chewed anything. Stupid mutt lol :haha::haha:

Nat -sorry your moving plans have been moved back again :hugs: but at least you can relax about baby being a tad earlier and your friend getting to meet him/her before flying home lol. And like you had said previously, it will be nice to bring baby back to the home s/he was conceived in lol :haha::haha: -albeit only for a week or so. Baby's dont need much those first few weeks anyway, so the majority of baby things can still be packed away ready to go. 
Last 2 days yay!!!! Enjoy - I missed out on the last week at work frivolities this time around - but tbh I wasn't in that job that long, so prob would have been an anti climax for me lol. In my previous pregnancies though, I remember the last week/ days being so emotional and everyone was so kind and so thoughtful- I used to come home in happy tears a LOT lol :haha:

Lori - hope it's not SO hot for you today, and the feet swelling is under control and bearable. Have you any plans fro the next few weeks before baby or just realx, chill and enjoy your own time?

Liz- Brill news about Dylan's weight, glad to hear he is doing so well. I presume the b-feeding is going well? 

And yay ladies only 6 days left of June, then it will be July - the month where (if not before lol) we will all DEFINITLEY be having our babies lol :haha::haha:

love to mums bumps and Dylan - have a fabbie day -I am going to my sons school show -he is one of 'Take that' lol - I can't wait ,I love the school shows/ services etc -so cute espec watching the little tiny primary 1's :cloud9:
xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning ladies!

Hope you're feeling better today Donna - sending you lots of love! How was your yummy steak? Made me want one reading your post! Mmmmm! 

Liz - its standard procedure here for HV to make one visit before the baby arrives to fill in the basic paperwork. All of my friends with babies had one visit prior to the baby being born. She said it means she can just concentrate on me and the baby instead of filling in paperwork the next time she comes (when baby is a few days old I think). I definitely think she is weird, and I am going to give her one more visit to see if I gel with her...if I dont, then I will request someone else. 
To be honest, a friend of mine also found her HV's questions intrusive. Did yours discuss domestic violence, drug abuse or health problems? She discussed post natal depression and baby blues and asked about friends in the area too. I am curious to know what type of questions are standard and not standard....maybe it is dependent on the area you live in?? 

NB - only one more getty up!! So so exciting! Woohoo!! Hope you are enjoying your 2nd last day!! How is the itching and swelling this morning? My feet have gone down a little this morning after hubby rubbed them for ages last night....it def helps as it gets the blood circulating! Hope the swelling reduces soon!

I have been having major period type cramps since yday, on and off but they hurt like mad when they come! Woke up this morning and needed a big pooh (sorry TMI)! Thinking I might have eaten something dodgy that has disagreed with me!

Well I am off swimming with my friend from work who is also on maternity. Her little girl is almost 6 months old, she is gorgeous! Excited to experience swimming with a little one!

Enjoy your day ladies!

xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Oh, forgot to add - YAY for Dylan gaining weight! Bet you're over the moon Liz!! He is a superstar! Are you still breastfeeding? How long do you plan on BF for?
xxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Breastfeeding is going really well, except for today when I think he practically ate one of my nipples! but a little lasinoh and a little recovery time and I think it will be fine, he'll have to live off the other one for a couple feeds!! but tbh this is the first time its hurt, and I think its because he fell asleep but was still sucking. Dylan has been really good, I think he's getting enough in his feeds that he goes 3-4 hours in between each one, and I know I had loads of milk as when I was pumping there was loads! my freezer is full from those pumping days... haven't expressed since we've been home besides the one time that I was trying out the new pump. But at the moment I'm really enjoying it, even the couple of nightfeeds too... but I do want to get a chair!!! In mothercare they have really nice nursing chairs and they're sooo comfortable and I want one! we'll see though as I'm still going to be hit as I'm going to be missing out on a months wages since my maternity started June 4th when it was supposed to start July 1st! 

Lori, I really don't want to get you excited, but when they feel like period pains, and there is actual 'pain' it is more of a contraction than bh!! and your TMI... well apparently your body cleans itself out before labour. I had like three in a row right before we headed off to hospital and I was told the same thing from another friend who'd gone through labour... so watch those pains! But thinking back, I think I might have had them for a while before the big event, without knowing what they were I just continued on with my day, which I think is the best thing to do really... just keep moving around & keeping busy! I might change my mind and think Lori is next!

Donna- good luck with the iron. try not to od on it though!! ;) enjoy the 'take that' experience, hope it goes well! And dogs are weird, some days mine is fine and then some days he is feeling 'blue'. But I do think he likes me being home more since he follows me around all day!

Nat- one more full day!! Got the books today too thanks very much!! can't wait to start reading! Going to have a bath later and take advantage of hubby still being home (back to work on monday). I'm looking forward to him going back though so we can both get ourselves into routines. 

well dylan is routing around now so breast be off! haha ttfn xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

o and I hope to bf for 3 months... but maybe longer as I think at some point I'm going to make a transition into expressing and feeding with bottles....


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> I have been having major period type cramps since yday, on and off but they hurt like mad when they come! Woke up this morning and needed a big pooh (sorry TMI)! Thinking I might have eaten something dodgy that has disagreed with me!
> 
> xxxx


Oh Lori exciting stuff!! -I have to agree with Liz on this one, I had major abdo pain (period type cramp) for several nights before I actually went into labour -each time, think with my first it was from more than a week before; but with number 2 it was the few nights before and then baby yay!!!!!

Also the clear out is possibly a sign too

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keep us updated, if anything else happens lol

Liz -Dylan and you both sound like you are doing fab with the b-feeding, well done!! 

It has just started pouring down here - poor kids wont have much fun at sports day or teddy bears picnicif it doesn't brighten up again :growlmad::growlmad: - typical!!! Nice for a week before the schools stop and now its gonna rain.


xxxx take care everyone xxx

1 1/2 days to go Nat yay!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nb1984

Hello ladies!

Um excuse me...but WHERE DID JUNE GO?! Until you said that Donna I had somehow managed to ignore the fact that it is the 24th today!!!! This is absolute madness!

Well this morning I have been training the new girl on a part of my job I haven't done in ages and it reminded me how much I love it!! I am only having to show her the basics but it feels so odd I won't be doing it anymore, silly me I know! 

Donna - Glad you are feeling more positive today, and I hope you get your iron levels up, will keep my fingers crossed for you! I am just back from my lunch with my manager, where I work is a very large Korean population so we are spoilt with all the amazing restaurants, I had some yakitori chicken & rice, stuffed now! But so yummy! I work with a lot of ageing men, so I don't think I will be getting a very exciting send off tomorrow so don't feel too hard done by!! I am the youngest here by about 10 years I think!

Lori - Eek we seem to be having the same! I keep getting pains like a stitch and lots of period pains all of this week, and not sure if I have said this before but I hardly ever go to the loo, and I am being 100% honest when I say pre-pregnancy I could go 7-10 days before I did!! Yesterday I went 4 times, I don't think that has ever happened to me before!! So lets keep our fingers crossed this is something nice and positive for us!!!

My feet are not so swollen today, the ice water seemed to help last night but I might try my luck for a foot rub! :) My hands don't seem itchy today so hopefully that means my liver is functioning nice and normally.

Liz - Wow! I am super impressed with your breast feeding and really pleased it is going so well, makes me feel really positive about it, as I have no idea how it is going to pan out. I hope as well as it seems to have for you and Dylan. Glad you got the books, you will have to let me know what you think.

Right well only 1.5 days left, 5pm tomorrow just cannot come soon enough, I am desperate to start tidying and packing our house up!

Have a lovely afternoon all, and Donna enjoy the show! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

just curious now, lori/nat, have you had any mucous discharge?? like a show? I had clear mucous discharge for about a week before birth and then at the end there was a bit of blood in it - which is what made me realize something was really happening! :) 

and with bfeeding, I give Dylan my nipple, like flick it in his mouth, and I think thats really helped too with not having pain. They showed me how to do it in hospital when he wasn't strong enough to latch on but I even do it now as find if I always give it to him it always latches on in the right place and hardly ever gives me any pain... mabye worth keeping in mind when you guys are trying it out. 

well, off for that bath now, daddy is doing some babysitting! xxx


----------



## nb1984

mrsbeanbump said:


> just curious now, lori/nat, have you had any mucous discharge?? like a show? I had clear mucous discharge for about a week before birth and then at the end there was a bit of blood in it - which is what made me realize something was really happening! :)
> 
> and with bfeeding, I give Dylan my nipple, like flick it in his mouth, and I think thats really helped too with not having pain. They showed me how to do it in hospital when he wasn't strong enough to latch on but I even do it now as find if I always give it to him it always latches on in the right place and hardly ever gives me any pain... mabye worth keeping in mind when you guys are trying it out.
> 
> well, off for that bath now, daddy is doing some babysitting! xxx

Ok I am really trying to not get excited by what yuo are saying but, YES! I have had a fair amount for about 3 weeks I would say but yesterday and today there is def a lot more, almost had me reaching for the Tena lady hahaha!

So now I am going to be regressing to the early pregnancy days and be knicker checking all the time, haha! I haven't had many twinges this afternoon though, so maybe it was just braxton hicks after all!

Will def be asking for the 'flick trick' advice at the hospital, thank you! Enjoy your bath xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am going to be so jealous if ALL you ladies have your babies before me haha :haha::haha: -MM posted a similar thread earlier too, about increased BM and cramps too.

Do you think it something to do with the full moon on Saturday ???

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> I am going to be so jealous if ALL you ladies have your babies before me haha :haha::haha: -MM posted a similar thread earlier too, about increased BM and cramps too.
> 
> Do you think it something to do with the full moon on Saturday ???
> 
> xx :hugs: xx

Yes I replied to her post to say I have the same! And I saw the post about the full moon too, interesting!! My clary sage oil might arrive tomorrow, how exciting!!! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Ooooooh I have had a LOT of clear discharge for about a week or so....its not really thick or mucous like, but def lots of it! Have to change underwear two or three times a day and wear a pad!! 
Still having TERRIBLE pains too....woohoo could this be early labour then??? I have had no blood in discharge as yet, but like Nat I will not be knicker checking! Hehe!

Donna - how was the Take That performance?? Fun I hope!

Liz - thanks for the practical BF advice....will def be giving that a go once little lady arrives.

Nat - One of us could well be next???!!! Hehehe!!

Well, swimming was lots of fun! Got to meet some new mummies too!

xxx


----------



## nb1984

Well just thought I'd drop by to share my joyous news that I've just spent the last hour being so sick!!! It was horrible and now I just feel dizzy and yuck, think it might be a mixture of the heat and car sickness as we had just popped to the shops, anyway still very annoying!!

My discharge is watery too, ooh this is all very interesting!!

Hope you've all had a far more enjoyable evening than I have!

Xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning ladies! 

Oh NB! Poor you! How you feeling today? Hope the sickness has stopped! 

Enjoy your last day at work!!!!!! 

I have a few more pains today, and I feel really really tired! Not going to venture too far from home on my own today!

Love and hugs 
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies :flower:

Sorry your feeling sick Nat :hugs:- hope your last day at work goes nice n quick and smoothly for you. This month really has gone fast.. I remember counting down the days until we reached June lol... so I could say 'I am having my baby next month' lol - sometimes it feels like time isn't moving at all, and then a whole month passes haha :haha:
Congrats on reaching 37 weeks -officially term now woohoo!!! :happydance:

Lori - have a fab lazy day, and more period type pains - exciting!! at this stage hoping it will lead to something but hope they're not too uncomfortable I am having no twinges of any sort really - BH continue of an evening ; but then I have been having uncomfortable BH for weeks now -think they can be more pronounced with second and subsequent babies :shrug: - Still at the stage I think oh good another BH yay!!! :happydance: and get excited but not so uncomfortable that I think/ hope it might be somehting else lol :haha:

Liz - Good for Dylan, sleeping so well and glad to hear you are enjoying the b-feeding; I LOVED it - One of the best things about having a newborn IMO. I fed my first two babies for about 6- 8 weeks only, with DD I had to return to work when she was only 11 weeks -mat leave was crap back then lol and I could never have afforded unpaid. DS was so hungry all the time and I relented and gave him a top-up at 6 weeks, and he totally refused the breast after that -I remember feeling totally gutted. I was back to work sooner too though so probably would have stopped only a few weeks later. With DS 2 -I fed him for about 8/9 months -planned to stop at 5/ 6 months but bfed exclusively and by the time he was 6 months he refused a bottle lol :haha::haha: Can laugh now ,not funny at the time, I was back at work and working 12 hr shifts and then he was feeding for most of the next 12 hrs lol -I lost SO much weight and was like a zombie for 2 months -so this time, I am going to make sure to give this baby gets EBM from a bottle lol -after DS1 refusing to got back to the breast after his first bottle I was scared of it happening again, and still am a bit but that was never as hard as phoning home to check on my baby and hearing him scream because he refused to take any milk lol :nope::nope:or then staying up half the night on catch up feeds :sleep::sleep:

Chelsie - your last day today too yay!! Hope you have a good one 

I went to my sons end term show yday, it was fab!! :happydance:
It was called ' Dancing through the decades'and was sketches and music from each decade. They started in the 70's with music and performances from the kids portraying Donnie Osmond, Bay City Rollers etc, 80's - we had Michael Jackson doing Thriller amongst other things, 90's -introduction of house, garage music lol and the 'naughties' my son's class - Ben was one of Take That -he was so good, the choreography was brilliant lol and also he portrayed Bob the builder (Xmas number 1) dancing about the stage with his wee yellow hard hat on. There was loads of humour in it too - like in the 80's sketches; at the wedding of Lady Di and Prince Charles, they had someone dressed up as Camilla Parker Bowles shouting it should be me, and trying to woo Charles away lol -they had huge cut-out faces of the ppl they were playing haha. Then the primary ones done a bit on reality TV shows, a BB sketch, BGT -a wee p1 sang 'I dream a dream' (Susan Boyle) WOW she was fab, and one of the p2' s was Hannah Montana singing in the final of X-factor with Joe McEldrey -also brilliant. I had a tear in my eye watching my lil guy (soon to be big brother to my new lil guy) up there performing - it was so good!!
Seen a lot of the other mums who haven't seen me since going off sick and getting my crutches etc lol -and they were all OMG where did that come from??? pointing to my bump lol :haha::haha: 

Well I have rambled enough for now lol -waiting on my mw coming this morning to discuss my home birth -wish me luck!! 

Have a good day ladies xxx Love to mums, bumps n Dylan :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:happydance:Wee update ladies woohoo :wohoo:

My lovely mw has just been and we have the green light for home birth yay!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

She wasn't concerned about my Hb levels at all, as long as I was taking iron tabs and drinking OJ then she says they'll be fine in a few days - she says they may refuse to do another blood test at antenatal this week as its very soon, but even without a further blood test ,they'll be happy for me to deliver at home.. as long as I know the risks. 

So happy happy bunny now!!! What a difference a positive pro- homebith midwife can make to a persons frame of mind!!! So they are delivering my delivery pack over the weekend yay!!! So excited !!! 

woohoo!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Well I still felt quite off this morning, and a bit sicky but as it's my last day I soldiered on! I slept pretty well last night compared to the rest of the week so I think that helped.

Lori - Very wise not to go too far with those pains you're having, mine have definitely calmed down again now, grrr! Let's hope this full moon does something for us this weekend! ;)

Donna - Your son's school show sounds fab!! Our school plays were always pretty rubbish and not very good to watch at all! 

And that's brilliant news about your homebirth!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you!!! 

Well I have received a big bunch of flowers, a baby gro and some baby gap vouchers from work this morning, very spoiled!! I brought a cake in with me and going to the pub for lunch, yay!!

Should really be tying up loose ends but I couldnt resist checking in! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> Donna - Your son's school show sounds fab!! Our school plays were always pretty rubbish and not very good to watch at all!

Lol - once you have a child involved in one ,they seem SO much better lol :haha::haha::haha:. Funny how your perspective on things totally changes haha.

Chelsie -see from your FB status that you still have a week to go at work -sorry hun -I thought you were finishing today too :dohh::dohh:

I went to my sis's there and nearly did'nt make it home, physically could not stand up for ages and couldn't get my right leg to move. Oh no -looks like I am gonna have to stop going out, fxd' a few days rest solves it -the kids stop Thurs and Ben will drive me mad stuck at home ALL day EVERY day until baby arrives haha :haha::haha: -will need to get his big sis to take him out I think!! :flower::flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lori, Just wondering if I am just being abit OTT but my elder 2 kids school is driving me mad this past week.

Is this normal?? Should I jsut accept it happens and that's it?? :shrug::shrug:

Every year we get sent home letters saying basically -Please encourage your child to attend school right up until the last day of term, as regardless of what your child may tell you; we do teach right up until then and they will miss out on curricular work if they don't attend. Fair enough, thye have 'activity week' next week where there is NO teaching for the last 4 days of term as it is.

Anyway, my DD went into 5th year few weeks ago (?? year12 -dont know if that right -she has just sat SVQ's and is returning to do Highers / A-levels) and my son is end of 1st year (year 8 ?) 
For the past two weeks DD hasn't even had a class to go to on many occassions -she keeps getting sent to sit in other classes as there's no classroom or no teacher or something and they are just sitting watching World cup footie etc :growlmad::growlmad:. I wanted to phone and complain but she was mortified and said the rest of the class would kill her if she ruined it for them, so I never did.

Anyway, today my son was s'posed to sit his level E Maths test and when he got to the class there was no teacher, as they had decided to extend the lunch hour so the teachers could have a nice end of term lunch!!!! wtf??

Is this normal/ right?? Am I over reacting???


Sorry that this is totally off topic but thought you'd maybe have some inside knowledge -my sis's kids go to another high school and they are still working up until next Thurs. My two have finished today as they either didn't put their names down for activities /or weren't quick enough and all the places went.


xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Evening!

Well my afternoon dragged until 3.30 and then it was 5pm before I knew it and my mat leave started!! Absolutely crazy, I never thought in a zillion years that from December time I would be here now, it always seemed an eternity away! I also thought that knowing I was 37 weeks would make me feel desperate to get this baby out, but I am really not!

My hubby had a really bad back about 7 yrs ago, which lead to an op and him being off work for over a year :( he phoned me after work tonight and sounded so down, his back was killing and he had the sharp nerve pain in his leg again. So he is dosed up on pain killers as he has work again tomorrow for some extra baby cash.

I really hope an evening of rest and a chilled Sunday I'll do him good, but even so I'm going to book him an appointment with the Chinese doctor he used to see on Monday. If I went into labour now I'd be worried about him even driving! If he extends his foot the nerves in his legs go nuts!

I have been feeling quite sicky again tonight but luckily not actually, still lots of cm today and a few more BM but no more cramps so I don't think it is early labour for now. My clary sage oil cane today though!! No idea why but I'm scared to use it!!! Has anyone else used/considered it?

Well tomorrow I am hanging out with buster while jody works, we don't have any plans on sat night but have lots of friends over for the football and a BBQ on Sunday so looking forward to that, then no work on Monday, woo hoo!!

Lori - I'm wondering if you being quieter today is what I suspect bt I'm not going to tempt fate and type it!!

Donna - sorry to hear about the school stuff, that def doesn't sound right to me. Hope your SPD is better tomorrow :)

Chelsea - only one week left! This week actually flew by for me so I hope it does for you too!

Liz - I hope you enjoy your weekend with hubby before he heads back to work, and that Dylan keeps up the good feeding!

Off to watch greys anatomy now, lots of love! Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nat - I was thinking the same lol about Lori -let's not jinx it though haha

I keep checking back expecting to see something haha

xx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> Nat - I was thinking the same lol about Lori -let's not jinx it though haha
> 
> I keep checking back expecting to see something haha
> 
> xx

OOh well let's see what happens today!! Poor hubby has gone to work despite being in agony, we got up at 6.30 and took the dog out before it got too hot, I am going to pop to town ready for 9am when the shops open and try and find a maxi dress, I need to hide these ankles and get cool!
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ooh I am so jealous -our weather is rubbish!! All over Britain is to be nice, apart from one tiny spot in W of Scotland lol -with expected rain, definite cloud and as far not even a peep of sunshine lol -and its right where I live lol -should be used to it by now, but when I am on here it just reminds me lol.

Nat -hope you get your maxi dress -I bought one maternity one a few months back; and it was invaluable when the weather was hot, have worn it loads -the waist bands on everything else were so hot and sweaty yuk!!! lol Would be perfect to take to hospital in the case of me needing a c-section (perish the thought) too I thought- no pressure on abdo at all. Well your official first day of maternity -other than some retail therapy; any plans??

I can't walk today (seems to be a current trend -at least the end is near), DH had to practically lift me from the bed, so I could get to the toilet this morning lol.
So for me it will be a lazy day going from couch, to birthing ball, to toilet haha -probably a lot of BnB and FB and supervising DH laying the bathroom floor haha -God I am bored already!!!!

Lori -hope you are well, and having a good day.
Chelsie -Countdown t mat leave, wont be long
Liz- Have a fabbie w/end with your family -you'll be brill when DH goes back to work xxx

Enjoy your lovely weather ladies, wish it was me haha xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning all!

Sorry I was quiet yday, I was in a lot of pain on and off and just coldnt get comfortable!
I'm still getting the pains, but no show, waters etc so think its just my body playing tricks!! The pains start at the top of my bump, get really tight and tense then all the way down (then sort of hurt my private area!) if that makes sense. Strange sensation, painful and uncomfortable but not enough to make me scream but they do stop me in my tracks. Happening every 30 mins or so! Going to keep an eye today and maybe phone maternity unit for advice. 

Donna - that is completely shocking about your elder childrens school!!!! I would be sacked instantly if we went for a long lunch!!! Towards the end, year 12 students who have completed exams for their chosen subjects may be given permission to not attend a lesson, but I would never ever not turn up to teach a lesson! I am honestly mortified that this goes on!! We teach right until the end of term!! Ok, maybe the last week is less "teaching" and more getting sorted, asking kids to do little jobs, maybe play quizzes etc but I dont even allow kids to watch dvds (I do know teachers who do mind!)! I think I must be a witch! Haha! I would DEFINITELY phone and complain....its uncalled for for them to send a letter advising you to encourage your kids to go in, when theres no one there to bloody teach them!! 

Nat - YEY for maternity!!! Bet it feels great this morning knowing you are off for a year!! Woohoo!! Bet you feel strange on Monday...I did! Still not used to it!! Hope hubby feels better soon, bless him. I know youve probs already gone to town, but New Look have some fab maxi maternity dresses - I got one for only £24 for a hen do meal last week! Felt so comfortable in it!

Liz - Hope Dylan is good and BF is still going well! I can imagine it is the most amazing feeling knowing you are providing your son with everything he needs! Cant wait to experience it!! 

Chelsie - enjoy your last week at work!! It will FLY by!

Donna - Woohooo for home birth!! Bet you are so so happy!!

We FINALLY collected our pram last night.....I love love love it! Cant stop staring at it!! M&S are delivering (hopefully undamaged) wardrobe today! and that is the final thing we need sorted!! Such a nightmare - we ordered it in March, got a damaged one delivered MAy 1st, then had to wait 7 weeks for new one to come!! My complaint letter is HUGE! Hehe!

Well, happy Saturday ladies! The weather is lovely here! Hubby is off to the races for the day (he's decided not to drink because of the pains Im having - such a worrier!) so I plan on relaxing then maybe going for pub tea with the girlies later!

Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

hi all... bfeeding still going well. Bit of a pain at night as I'm getting really tired but I'm getting through. During the day its a lot easier! Went to a boot sale this morning and got a couple wooden toys for Dylan and a weaning book! 

I posted somewhere else but you should all check out sainsburys this weekend! really good deals on baby stuff, it was half price lasinoh (usually £10) and half price sudacrem and other nappies /wipes etc. We didn't buy any nappies as we have so many already but I'm really tempted now to go order some more stuff online. I've never shopped for groceries online but thinking if I order just baby stuff and some drink they can't really mess that up and I could get £10 off £50 shop if new customer...

well its LOVELY weather out. Going to do some cleaning while Dylan is sleeping and then maybe put up our paddling pool that I got 1/2 price at argos! 

Lori it does sound like contractions!! yay so exciting!! Glad your hubby is not drinking! they all should probably stop drinking now just in case so you don't end up like me driving myself to the hospital 8cm dilated because hubby had been drinking only 6 hours before the journey to hospital!!
Donna- take it easy today... sorry your getting so bored! the end is near!!
nat- did you like greys anatomy last night! we watch here too, so excited for the finale next week, wonder who's going to get killed off! hubby watched preview for next week in slow mo to try to suss it out! Do you have a baby gap near you? I love the baby gap trousers, got some while we were visiting fam in U.S. Enjoying your first day of mat leave? even though its a saturday! 

Dylans just over 3 weeks now and every morning I can tell he's been growing in the night, I still have a little tiny baby, but he's starting to outgrow some of his clothes already!! (the clothes he's outgrowing are like 'tiny baby' clothes and he's now in 'newborn' clothes but still!) 

love to all have a fab day! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Liz - did the pains come and go for you too? It is a strange feeling and I am starting to think they are maybe just really strong BH?? I have an ache in the bottom of my back too! I dont want to get excited, but I do hope they are the start of something!! Keep knicker checking to see if I have a proper "show". My discharge (sorry if TMI!) has been think and more mucous like for the past few days now, but no tinge of brown or red like all the books say! 
Hubby has just left for the races, he is convinced I am going to go into full blown labour while he's out! I mean, it would be something off a film if he had to jump in a taxi from the racecourse to the hospital in his smart waistcoat ensemble! Hehe! Tried to tell him all will be fine!! Still not drinking tho, just incase!!

Well, I have had a burst of energy and did 3 loads of washing this morning. Waiting on the 3rd load drying so I can crack on and try to get it ironed! Energy burst is starting to fade a bit now, so might have a little snooze while I wait for M&S, then I might tackle the ironing! 

xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

it came and went for a while which is why I was convinced up until my bloody 'show' that they were just bh! The tightening is what the midwife felt when I was at hospital and is the contraction(I think!), thats when your having the pain too right when its really tight on the stomach? like you can't feel baby's position because its just one big heavy balloon? (by balloon I mean smooth) 

I think your having contractions but my one baby doesn't make me an expert... Donna, what you think?

But just take it easy and try not to think about it! as impossible as that sounds. I think I had contractions for weeks and they just didn't get 'intense' every 3-5 minutes until just before labour. 

remember... dont think about it! and it might come on quicker! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Yeah really really tight. Like baby is pushing to come out of my bump! Its a very strange feeling!! My tummy goes solid when I have one!! I'll keep an eye on how many "contractions" I have and Ill now panic until they are close!
Yeah Im just trying to get on with things, my friend is coming round now to sit in the garden for a bit (me in the shade due to how warm it is!!) before we go for pub tea later! It is so warm today! Temperature in my kitchen is 25!! And its quite shaded! Poor dog cant get comfortable! Bless him!
M&S men are here assembling wardrobe so I will EVENTUALLY post piccies of the finished nursery once they are done!! How exciting!!! 
Hope everyone is having a nice day!
xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Thank you for the new look tip, I went there today and got two maxi dresses! One plain black and the other a sort of tie dye pattern, sounds hideous and 90's but I promise it isn't!!

Mum and I then went for a coffee which was nice, she was suggesting girls names for me as she is just desperate to know what we decided! I wish I could think of a few more girls names that I like but nothing is coming to me...any suggestions? Has to sound ok with Bourner!

First day of mat leave has been very nice, haven't done much since this morning but sit with my feet in cold water! Hubby and I are going forna BBQ at my parents tonight and then he is having all the boys over to watch football tomorrow.

Lori this is all very exciting!! My hubby is going light on the beers now just incase! I hope it does turn inti something for you, I think I am right to say it's a full moon tonight!

Liz sorry to hear you're tired but it does seem like you are doing a fab job with the feeding, I hope I have your dedication when I am knackered!!

Donna sorry to rub in how hot it is here but it's nuts, I am so hot and uncomfortable and vie had two showers today!!

Anyway, better go and get ready to go out, still trying to decide if I should use some clary sage or not!!xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello Ladies :flower::flower:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Bit of a TMI post this one - sorry lol :blush::blush:

I spent a lot of yday in the bath, lots of time with my heat pack and muchous painkillers and felt a bit better (although also a bit drunk :wacko:); so managed to persuade my DH to DTD :sex: haha :haha::haha: -he dooesn't normally need presuading lol but recently with my pain being so bad, he wont come near me. Anyway, upshot was NOTHING!!! :growlmad:-So my lil baby is not quite finished cooking yet I think. Previous pregnancy (the weeks before baby popped) , I was up half the night after DTD :sex:due to immense BH pain -really sore, is it?/ isn't it? 'real' labour type pain? but last night NADA!!! :nope

Didn't expect it to put me into actual labour (could hope though!!) but thought if things were getting closer, then I'd have some kind of reaction but nope :nope::nope:- disappointing really -although I got the best night's sleep I have had in ages lol :haha: 

Liz -it is really tiring during the first few weeks, days roll into nights and sometimes I felt I was a milking machine, but it will get easier :hugs::hugs:
Hope you had a better sleep last night x

Lori - back to knicker spotting haha :haha: - kind of reminiscent of first few weeks in first tri. At least it sounds like you are gearing up for something -I know it shouldn't take too much to get me going this time being number 4 but ANY sign that I am nearing the end would be nice lol :haha: Dont want to dash your hopes but I had weeks of cramps /increasing BH before my first was born -not quite as early as you though, but from about 37 w+ I had several false starts, where I was about to go to /or phone hospital and then it all stopped. BH and contractions are the same thing really -only once labour is established, the contractions become so much more intense and regular. All labours are different though, just read some of the birth stories and some ppl have it so much easier than others -look at Liz lol 8cm before she reached the hospital haha :haha:- thats' the way to do it!! :happydance:

Nat -any word on on your bloods? -if not can only think ; no news is good news' and and has the itching stopped?? Glad to see baby is continuing to grow well from your last fundal height.

Has any spoken to their mw about membrane sweeps? I mentioned it on Fri -and was told 40w + earliest; I want baby fully cooked but it's annoying when I keep reading about others gettting them at 38w etc :growlmad: - so my first sweep will be 14th July lol, if he's not here by then UNLESS I get a consultant appt -as I am sure the doc can either do or authorize it sooner. Although going by my ovulation /probably conception date I had my EDD worked out as the 14th July (LMP had 20th July; scan had 13th July) anyway so maybe baby just needs more cooking and is better staying where he is lol.

Have a fabbie day ladies,bumps n Dylan -how is he and everyone coping with the heat??? We aren't getting it but for everyone else enjoy lol 

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nb1984

Hey!

Well not a lot has happened for me today in terms of making me think I might go into labour soon! I have had a relaxing day just chilling in my mums garden with a book while hubby had friends over to watch the very depressing England game!

Lori - are you still having the same pains etc?

Donna - sorry to hear that your 'doing the deed' didn't help anything happen, but good that you slept well! We didn't today as hubby said he wanted to watch the football haha! Maybe I can convince him tonight ;)

It's a full moon so make sure you go and howl at it or something like that...!

Mum and I are off to ikea tomorrow to get a wardrobe for the baby now it will have it's own room, yay!

Re the house it turns out they didn't get the right permission to do an extension so they are having to take out an insurance policy while they make the correct application so it's held up our exchange last week, fingers crossed it will all be sorted by Tuesday at the latest as it's all so frustrating now and I know that our buyers are concerned it's not all going smoothly.

Right I am off to cook a burger on the BBQ as I'm really hungry today, going to brave the clary sage later and see if it does anything!

Happy Sunday all, no work tomorrow, yipeeeeeee!xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!!

Just popping by really quickly as we are busy sorting out little lady's room as I have washed more of her clothes today and sorted the wardrobe! I promise to add piccies tomorrow once its all done! It looks so lovely!

Cannot believe England are out of the World Cup - terrible! We're getting a takeaway tonight, my suggestion to cheer hubby up as he is gutted! Deary me!!

Donna - sorry to hear DTD didnt work like you hoped! Maybe trying it again might?? Hehe! I am scared to DTD even tho it might start labour....were both worried, even tho we know it cant harm baby! Stupid I know!! 

Having more pains again today, coming and going. I honestly dont think they are the start of anyting major, probs just by body preparing itself....just hope it gets a move on to the real thing sooner rather than later! Hehe!

Nat - I have a HUGE list of girls names on the computer somewhere...I will copy the names over tomorrow! Our current fave is Evie Grace or Grace Elizabeth! Also LOVE Isabella Grace or Annabella Jane!! I have about 20 on the list as there are so many we both like! Gonna be soooo difficult to decide...I am HOPING she just "looks" like a certain name....lots of people say you just "know"! So hopefully that will happen!!!!

Liz - hope Dylan and you are good and that you've enjoyed the nice weather this weekend! 

I havent spoken to midwife about membrane sweep, although I am there on Friday when I am 38 + 1 so I am going to speak to her then....hoping they might do one on due date! But I know someone who didnt get one til 10 days over!! Hopefully my midwife will sympathise that my feet are HUGE and I'm not really sleeping!!!

Love and hugs peeps

xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh yes please!! Your girls names list would be fab!! For a boy we like either Leo Edward or Olly Edward, I think I like Leo more but not sure!!

For a girl we luke Ruby Alice, that's my middle name & Edward is hubbys middle name. I LOVE the name Isabella too but my cousins little girl is called that and although I don't see her more than once every few years I feel like it might be frowned on! Silly I know.

Donna I forgot to say that I have never asked about a sweep either but I will do on Wednesday and see what the policy is! My midwife is quite old school though so I have a feeling she might say no until I'm overdue.

Lori have your pains been all like period cramps? I just got a shooting stab in my 'lady bits!' that made me jump up out the chair!! Look forward to seeing your nursery pics

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Nat - here is the list
Girls 

Savannah Grace Bennett
Skyla Grace Bennett
Scarlett Grace Bennett
Isabella Jane Bennett
Ava Jane Bennett
Summer Grace Bennett
Annabella Jane Bennett
Millie Jane Bennett
Gabriella Jane Bennett
Esme Grace Bennett
Skye Grace Bennett
Evie Grace Bennett
Amelia Jane Bennett
Esmerelda Grace Bennett
Eden Grace Bennett
Serena Grace Bennett
Harriet Grace Bennett
Elise Grace Bennett
Marrissa Grace Bennett
Sadie Grace Bennett
Ruby Grace Bennett
Keira Grace Bennett
Grace Elizabeth Bennett
Olivia Grace Bennett

And the boys ones too (just incase any catch your fancy hun!)

Alfie James Bennett
Owen James Bennett
Hayden James Bennett
Thomas James Bennett
Brandon Thomas Bennett
Jack Thomas Bennett
Aidan James Bennett
Jake Thomas Bennett
Joseph James Bennett
Oscar Thomas Bennett
Bradley Thomas Bennett
Harry James Bennett

Would love opinions on girls names as like I said we are struggling to make a decision!!! Oh and Nat they are a bit like cramps, but then they make my tummy go solid for about 30 secs or so, Start at top of bump, work there way down to private area and round my lower back! What are yours like hun?

Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies -

Well we have had a lovely relaxing day doing nothing, and my spd feels not too bad too, so may even persuade DH for some loving later -dont think it will do anything baby-wise lol -but god I've missed it recently lol - and he was so pleased when I wasn't in agony today; and infact got my best night's sleep in weeks haha.

Nat - I hope the house sale gets sorted out soon. And yay for more baby shopping tomorrow, have fun. And let me know if the clary sage does anything at all -may be worth getting some. So far today I have had 3 cups RLT and a whole pineapple lol -been bouncing on my ball, and the only way I can get upstairs is to crawl - so plenty of on all-fours action haha; gonna jump DH later too and see if the combo of all these helps haha

Lori - WOW, If I were you I;d definitley be jumping DH -your body sounds as though its gearing up nicely for baby coming, maybe a litle help from DH will be the thing to kick it all off haha -take his mind of the footie too.
Oh and please post nursery pics- cant wait to see what you've done for your lil princess xx

Evie and Grace were both on my girls list too, but if we had a girl I'd have loved to have called her Sienna Lillie; also LOVE Willow but we wanted Lillie as a middle name, after DH 's gran who recently passed and that would be too many ' L' s lol. Oh and also love Harlowe too. Boys name I haven't found so easy - well not true, I had a HUGE list but DH vetoed lots of them haha. At the moment we have Dawson, Callan, Calvin, Ethan, Lachlan on a kind of short list but nothing definite. Middle name will be David (after DH) unless we choose Dawson (cos this means son of David lol) , in which case he'll be Dawson John (after DH's grampa ). My daughter is really fighting for Dawson, she wants to call him DJ lol -which I love too so this could swing it haha. I LOVE Cole -but DH doesn't!

It's been a funny day today weather wise, whilst everyone else is having the hottest day of the year haha - it was raining all morning ,then got really warm but really windy -got three loads of washing dried (saddo me I know, excited about changing the beds lol) - now its really muggy and clammy and absolutely stoating down -feels like thunder type weather -that would be cool; I just love a thunder storm. Needs to be dark though ,to appreciate the lightning.

Anyway, I am off to chase my son to bed, he's playing up a bit cos his bro and sis are off school now and he still has a few days left lol -I should make them go to school , for telling him so haha

xx


----------



## nb1984

Thank you so much! I have left the ones that I like the most for you, and that I think sound fab with your middle and last name...x

Savannah Grace Bennett
*Scarlett Grace Bennett
Isabella Jane Bennett*
Ava Jane Bennett
Summer Grace Bennett
Annabella Jane Bennett
*Millie Jane Bennett*
Evie Grace Bennett
Amelia Jane Bennett
Harriet Grace Bennett
Elise Grace Bennett
*Ruby Grace Bennett
Keira Grace Bennett
Grace Elizabeth Bennett*
Olivia Grace Bennett

Ooh this is so hard, then I went and put in bold my favourites, I think my top 2 would be Millie Jane Bennett and Grace Elizabeth Bennett, that sounds really lovely! I have another cousin called Grace so that's off too for me haha!

My cramps have really worn off today, I had some last night when walking up the stairs but then nothing so rubbing in the clary sage did nothing! I am off to the cash and carry and Ikea with Mum today so hopefully all that walking will do something?! 

Mine make my tummy go solid too, but more around the bottom near my pelvis than at the top, its like something is pulling me from both sides! I haven't had anything go into my lower back, yours sound a lot more intense than mine, yay!! Go you!!

Donna - I'm glad to hear your spd has been better, very good news! Clearly doing the deed works well for ya! Sorry to hear your weather is not too fab, it was boiling here yesterday, hotter than Bermuda apparently!! Even with the air con blasting last night sleeping was not too fun, poor hubby is shattered for work today, they are saying we might have some showers today so it should cool it down a little for tonight. I tried to sit in the sun and read a book yesterday but it was just too warm! My hubby works outside and tans SO easily so I look very pasty next to him!

Well ladies, some of this for you all! Apart from you Liz ;) You can have this instead! :hugs:

https://img108.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/28/e19882384a16325e0b0c74f6b5cba001.gif


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Ladies

Well, spoke too soon haha - terrible night with spd, and need to go to my son's school today for sports day -there are two entrances, the first one has about 15 steps and second one has a steep hill. Joys!!! Oh well, sitting about isn't going to make this lil guy come out to see us I s'pose. :shrug:

Nat -I know how you feel about feeling pasty next to DH -my hubby tans really well too lol; I tend to go a shade of pink then white again haha -typical scottish skin ...and freckles yuk?? Luckily for me he doesn't work outside haha and his shifts at the moment are menaing he has missed out on any sunshine we have had during the week. Poor soul haha...NOT!! When we were in Turkey a few year ago, he kept getting approached by the Turks and being spoken to in their language -they were convinced he was a local haha -whereas they spot me as a Scot a mile off haha. :haha::haha:
Have fun shopping today.

Lori- lots of lovely names on your lists -it's really mush harder than you'd imagine pre-pregnancy isn't it? lol Such a huge decision giving someone a name they will have forever. With my other three babies I had names picked (boy and girl) by now; in fact by about 6/7 month I am sure haha -I think we are finding it harder this time due to knowing the sex already -which should make it easier really lol -but it hasn't been at all.


I am so jealous of everyone having holidays just now - my sis is off to London on Thurs, other sis Turkey on Saturday, other sis Spain the following week and most of all my dad - he is booking up to go to Rhodes next week. We got married :wedding: in Rhodes 2 years ago, and I had been looking at wedding / honeymoon pics and just finished saying to DH how much I wanted to go back, then dad dropped in to say they were gonna book up. Boo!!! I want to go too. And cheek of them all, planning hols and I am about to pop :pop:haha :haha:

Hope you had a nice w/end with DH and Dylan, Liz -and have a great week -will be strange not having hubby around at first xx :hugs: xx

Chelsie -last week at work, sure it will fly by and congrats on reaching 37 weeks too now, that's us all 'term' now lol -although most of my mw's are old school too and still adamant term is 40 weeks and not 3 weeks before, and that's that haha

Hope you are still enjoying the nice weather, looks dry here at least -better stay that way or I'll miss out on Ben's sports day 
Love n hugs to all mums, bumps n Dylan xxxx :hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

Well ladies I have had the most restless night yet! At about 9.45 last night I started getting really really bad pains that made me jump and my tummy was solid! Hubby and I decided to go for a walk and see if the pains calmed down. I felt like I was about to poop myself too, and I lost all control of my bladder....was just peeing constantly....on the toilet, then in a pad as couldnt help it! Was awful!!!
After the walk, the pains subsided a bit, but the big pain was coming every 10 mins or so, so we rang mat ward. Spoke to a lovely midwife who said it does sound like the start of labour but as my waters or my show hadnt appeared not to panic. Hubby was running me a bath at the time I was on the phone and she said to see if that helped. Well it did, so by about 12ish we managed to get me comfortable in bed. Pains still on and off all night, didnt get much sleep. They are still there today, but are more managable! I can honestly see me being in the SLOWEST labour ever if they keep coming and going! Haha!!!! 
Oh, and probs TMI, but I also woke up with two HUGE stains on the pillows (like and orangey yellow colour) whihc I think is book leakage but its the most Ive had so far!! Had little bit but this was loads!! Wonder if that means anything??

Phew!! Ive just ran myself a warm bath and that will hopefully help a bit this morning!

Donna - sorry SPD is playing up again chic....not long now for bubs tho!! Then the pain will hopefully go! It is mega hard choosing a name! Especially when there are so many lovely ones!! I am the same about holidays at the moment!! My bro has just come back from Greece and he is off to Rhodes in 10 days!!! He better not miss little lady being born! Hehe! We plan on hopefully having a holiday when little lady is about 10 months ish before I go back to work....so that will be something to look forward to!

Nat - sorry I didnt reply to FB email...not long after I sent you the list the "pains" started!! I think Ruby Marie Bourner is nice, or Ruby Isabella?? I know its your cousins little girl, but using Isabella in the middle is ok. I love Ruby but our neighbours 2 year old is called it and they will probs play together so it would be Ruby and Ruby! Haha! 
Walking may well move things on today!! Have a nice day! 

Well Im off for my bath and then going to occupy myself by doing some more sorting out and taking piccies, so I will be back later girls!!

Love and hugs to all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG Lori -sounding really promising now -this type of event occurred to me a couple of times right before baby arrived -think you're gonna be next now for sure

Cant believe our pregnancy journey is almost over haha -been counting down the days all month lol and cannot wait to meet my new baby; but now it feels like the end is nigh, it is kind of sad too. Prob cos it's my last time to experience it all too -the rest of you will be back on here in 2/3 yrs time, bump buddies with number 2 haha

Oh well boohoo, silly preggy hormones at work again; making me a bit emotional!! Bet I cry at school again today (and Wed) if my lil boy Ben wins anything -or even if he doesn't haha.

Keep us updated Lori -if you can; different for me, planning a home birth but I have already instructed DH to keep the lines of communication open on here when I am in labour haha. I am sure that will be the lastthinng on his mind at the time though, or better be haha -he'll prob be too busy playing PS3 lol

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well just spent 20 minutes on the phone trying to request a child tax credit claim pack, I was waiting forEVER! what a pain, and the thing is the phone call will probably cost more than what we're entitled to!

rant over... first day without hubby! its going well, dylan just having a snooze! he sleeps a lot! feeds every 3-4 hours and then sometimes stays awake for 30mins to an hour afterwards just staring! Dog sleeping on floor beside him its so cute! my small tempermental dog I think is becoming quite protective of his little brother!

Lori- yay yay yay! bet your well excited now! I like esme and evie best, and grace! I've always wanted to put Grace in little girls name, but I'm sure by the time if/when we have little girl I'll have a new favourite name! I like Keira too! its such a difficult decision, we only decided on Dylan as we thought he 'looked' like a Dylan and even then we didn't decide for like a day! wanted to be 100%!

Nat- have fun at ikea! hope you get something real cute! sorry your house is being held up, wow its really soon isn't it!

Donna- If I were you I'd get a wheel chair and go up the steep bit to the school!! hehe, but as you said moving around will probably get things going faster than staying still. hope you have a fab time!

Well, I've had a productive weekend of internet shopping! Just waiting for it all to come through now! I bought a babybjorn babysitter chair, a bumboo seat, babybjorn carrier (my third carrier now, think i'm obsessed!), a gro company blind, a mirror for the car to see lo in his chair, and a baby bag. Had fab deals on blooming marvelous, bumboo seat only £20! Now I'm trying to decide if I should go get dressed to go outside today as I'd like to go to sainsburys to stock up on some more baby wipes but tbh I've already got loads and I have trouble resisting a bargain!! I think I should just stay in the house and get things done. I didn't get the chance to 'nest' and I've got loads of stuff to get rid of. Didn't make it to the boot sale to sell (went to buy though hehe), I think I need to make two piles of stuff worth money to put on ebay and another pile of stuff just to send to charity shop or something. We'll see if I get any of that done today!

Can't believe July starts on Thursday, then you can all say you'll have your babies 'this month!' except Lori might be a June baby too! never thought I'd be one! hehe

Well can't wait for you all to experience the same thing! It still gets me a bit emotional thinking about it as it was so lovely!

And I'm really jealous you all can dtd!!! I really want to but had stitches, which I think have healed, but I was thinking of waiting til 6 weeks like they say too... but I'm not sure if I can wait that long!! ;)

well off to be productive while dylan is still sleeping! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls....

Well still getting pains on and off but I have managed to occupy myself all morning sorting and ironing (bedding of all things??!!) Think I might actually be nesting now, despite thinking that I had already done it! Haha! Think last night might have made me panic and think "Crap, Im not ready!!" Even though I know theres never a perfect time!!! 

Liz - we have a bumbo too, they look really cool! Cant wait to use it!! Glad day one without hubby is going well....sounds like your dog is smitten with Dylan! Hope our dog is the same!! I think I might need to pop to Sainsburys tonight to check out the bargains!!

Donna - emotions are a pain arent they! Mine have been up and down the past few days!! I bet watching your children do things (whether they win or lose) makes you feel emotional without the preggy hormones!! And as you say the end is nigh for us all, which is so exciting but also very emotional!!

Nat - hope you manage to get some bits and bobs when your out and that walking is making things move! We only need one more thing now - a nursing chair for the nursery! Due to the delay of the wardrobe we needed to wait and see how big of a chair we could get! There is a small gap that we could fit one in and Ive seen one in Ikea for £89 so we need to pop there at some point! 

Right Ive taken piccies so going to upload them now! Fingers crossed they work!!

Oh, and it is SO SO hot here today!! Poor dog is dying with this heat!!

xxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Here we go..... little lady's nursery! Love going in and just staring at it!!
xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00358-20100628-1242.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









IMG00359-20100628-1242.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG00361-20100628-1243.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG00362-20100628-1243.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG00363-20100628-1243.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## justmarried24

Oh, I forgot one!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00367-20100628-1244.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Lori your nursery is lovely - well done!!

I'd have loved a nursing chair but just dont have the room for one anywhere.

Just been to sports day -freezing cold but at least the rain stayed off until right at the end, and I was already in the car. My elder kids came to spectate so I left them to collect their lil bro and I went to the car, save getting crushed in the mass exodus lol and just got to the car as it started pouring down haha. Ben came third in his flat race -we all cheered and he glowered at us, wanted to come first obviously lol.

Nat -hope you had fun shopping
Liz -glad you and Dylan are getting on so well, sounds like the perfect baby

xx


----------



## nb1984

Morning all!

Sorry I didn't get back on to post yesterday, hubby has made a few comments about how I am attached to my iphone, bless him! So I am trying to be good and avoid the computer when he is home!

Donna- Glad the sports day went well, shame about the weather!! I could so take a holiday right now, it was pouring here this morning so I was hoping hubby would be home with me but I think it is just going to be on and off showers all day. With house moving I don't think we will be going anywhere next year, as there is a lot of things we want to do to the garden, plus he is self-employed so no work means no pay, so it might just have to be lots of long weekends spread over next summer before I go back to work :(

I feel exactly the same! I keep thinking oh my goodness in a couple of weeks the baby is coming, even though the actual concept behind that thought is totally alien to me! But equally I am sad to think I won't be pregnant anymore, and terrifed about how life is going to change. We were sitting in the garden last night and I said that although I know I am pregnant and that soon I will actually go into labour I cannot get my head around it at all, hubby agreed and said he can't imagine that soon a little one will join us!

Lori - I am so excited for you! Equally hoping that this doesn't just become a very slow labour for you, and that something has happened over night, sending lots of happy thoughts your way! Oh and about the stains, I have the same!! I have changed our sheets 3 times in a week due to my b00b leakage! haha it's lovely isnt it! And sorry to divulge even more but I can actually squeeze mine to produce more hahahaha, pretty much every morning now I wake up with a soaking wet arm!

I absolutely LOVE your nursery pics, I really wanted the Winnie The Pooh theme too but hubby won me over with Humphreys Corner and I thought I had better let him choose something at least! ;)

Liz - I am in absolute awe of you, could you please start writing me a handbook? You have coped amazingly well, I am incredibly impressed at how you have got everything so sorted, please expect lots of frantic messages from me in an hour of desperation at how on earth you got through!! Also, I am very impressed with all the shopping, there has been a severe lack of parcels arriving at my door this week, ahh yes that's cos I don't get paid until tomorrow!!! 

Ikea was good, I got some photo frames and a new dustpan and brush, my life is so exciting!! Was nice to have a day out with Mum, we did ikea first and had a drink and a chocolate croissant, mmm! Then went to Makro and did a big shop, stocked up on lots of bits and pieces so at least we have a full freezer for when baby comes. Also got all the drinks and crisps etc that hubby has for sandwiches for work each day so that will save us trips out shopping, just our dining room looks like a local Londis at the moment with all the boxes of toilet roll, drinks, crisps etc!! You have to buy in bulk to save the ££!

I had a few more twinges last night but nothing major, I have so much planned this week that I wonder if baby is holding on! I was supposed to get my highlights done last night, which are incredibly long overdue, badger is the term I would use! But my hairdresser had to re-arrange to Wednesday, then today I have lunch with two girls I used to work with, Hannah has a little boy called Noah who was born in December, so I can't wait for cuddles with him! Then tomorrow I am getting my hair done in the morning and off to see my friend who is due a week before me, and then I have refelexology in the afternoon!

Thursday I am seeing my midwife so going to ask her about a sweep and when I can have one, I read lots of conflicting things in the forum here, do the UK midwives not do internals? Or should I expect one before I go into labour?

Oh my goodness I just watched the first part of the Greys Anatomy series finale and balled my eyes out, about to go and watch the second half now!!

I have sent emails to our solicitor and estate agent this morning to say I want to exchange no later than Friday and I want to know what the completion date is, they signed a rental contract two weeks ago from tomorrow so surely they must know by now!! Slightly concerned this baby might plan on holding on until we move, no baby, it's fine to come out now so Buster and I can get used to you before we have new surroundings!!

Have a fab day all & wishing you lots of love and luck Lori xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

Morning ladies!!

There has been a change in the weather here, and as much as I cant believe I am saying this I am actually a little bit pleased as it is cooler!! Not a big fan of the rain, but I have no plans today so I am going to have a nice relaxing DVD day! All of little lady's things are sorted, housework is done so I think I deserve a little lazy day! Hehe! Think Charlie and me will just curl up in the living room with a bit of Sex and the City or One Tree Hill! 

Still getting the same twinges, but they are def jsut coming and going (nothing consistent) so think my body was is playing tricks - naughty body! Still using RLT (well capsules) and my friend is cooking me spicy pasta for dinner tomorrow (it is majorly hot so that might move things along) and I plan on bouncing on gym ball for a bit later! I know these things might not work, but Im willing to give them a go! Hehe!

Nat - I love your bulk buying thinking! Might have to get ourselves stocked up!!!! Im laughing at the thought of your dining room looking like Londis! Hehe! Hope you have a nice lunch today and that the solicitors give you some answers! Its such a pain waiting around! I have told hubby I dont plan on moving house for a long long time as it is such a pain organising everything and even more frustrating when the "professionals" can never give you the answers you need!! 

Liz - I second what Nat has said, you sound like you have taken to motherhood so well! A true natural! I really hope I am the same! Hubby and me are so excited, scared, and a whole load of other emotions! 

Donna - hope SPD is ok today! What are you plans for today? Any events at school? I am so excited to attend any events for my own little baby! I love all the things we do at school and I love when the parents get involved! Its fab! Cant wait for sports days etc!! 

I have started enquiring about nurseries etc for when I go back to work (way way way in advance I know, but some are already full for next June - I was shocked!!) 
My mum has recently been promoted so the plans for her to retire early have been put on hold as she loves her job and she is only 52 so I still think she has a lot to give in terms of her career! So, we are now thinking that she will go part time, maybe 2 or 3 days a week and then look after little lady the rest of the week. I think this option will work as bubs will get interaction and stimulation at nursery for 2/3 days per week and then do things like baking and walking in the park etc with my mum! And I get 3 months off a year so mum and me can do lots together with bubs when its the school hols! God, I hate having to think so far ahead but its scary how quick places at good nurseries get snapped up! Plus, there are a few that do "teachers" rates so you get discount and then have the choice to pay less in the holidays. Some expect you to pay a set fee each month (even in 6 weeks hols), so financially getting a teacher rate place works out better for us (and they are also limited!!)
What are everyone elses plans for childcare when they return to work? 

I am off to get myself comfy on the sofa with a cup of tea and some choccy biccies! Hehe!

Have a lovely day everyone. Love and hugs to all! 
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

First of all I need to get my daily moan out of the way lol - a fellow spd sufferer Nineena has had her baby ALREADY -5weeks early -poor lil tyke was only 3lbs, needed surgery, was in NICU, now going to SCBU; dont know when she'll get home.... but STILL I am jealous -sorry that makes me a total bitch doesn't it??? :blush::blush: Just want my baby NOW -and am convinced he'll be late!! DH says last night, he's getting fed up with the waiting hahaha -what about me??? -I reminded him that technically we still have 2 weeks to go and then some :growlmad::growlmad:

MOAN OVER!! :haha::haha: lol

Nat - Glad you had a nice day out with your mum; even if you never bought anything exciting -IKEA sale starts 1st July -well up here anyway, may be later in England! -Up to 75% off - maybe worth holding out for that wardrobe until then. 
Hope your email gets the solicitors etc moving - it must be frustrating just waiting :hugs:

Lori - I LOVE school activities too lol - nothing today for me to attend, but tomorrow is the end of school service and award ceremony, always an emotional one lol ,the primary 7's last day and all their mums cry and the kids too usually; plus there are awards for best achievements throughout the year, my Ben won in p1 (best improvement) and p2 (best effort) lol - he really struggled in p1/2 due to having glue ear and subsequent hearing loss /phonic probs as a toddler and worked SO hard to catch up /keep up with his class and he is now top of the class yay!! Dont think he'll get anything this year - but I s'pose that's only fair haha. Oh - he'll get his third place award for yday's sports day -not that he's happy to come third haha :haha::haha: 

As for returning to work -I do 12 hr shifts, and we self -roster so the initial plan was me to cut my hours to 10 shifts per month (currently on 13) - work 4 nights mid week, 2 days at weekend and 4 days mid week -with our son going into childcare for the one day shift per week (well 8.30 - 4.30). But am not sure if this is feeasable now - I am now getting more concerned about losing so much of my wage -will need to work out child care costs versus working and see what works our better financially -I know we could cope fine but its the extra things like holidays etc I'd miss - although maybe just doing extra shifts whenever they suit me would cover the extras. So I haven't actually looked into childcare as such yet -will maybe find it difficult to get somewhere that will take him only 1 day per week though, so should really get my finger out I s'pose :shrug::shrug:. 
Previously my kids were all cared for by my sis but she has done her bit and wants to enjoy her son solely this time -which I totally understand -she used to watch her three girls and my my three lol -double buggy and a sling, school drop offs/ pick ups, nursery drop off and pick ups and madness and mayhem lol :haha::haha: An dfor the past 18mnths prior to my sick time, my two bigger kids have been fine coming home and letting themsleves in for the hour til their dad was home and the youngest went to the breakfast club and after school care so it was dead cheap and no hassle at all -why did I start all over again? haha :haha::haha:

Anyways have a good day ladies xxxx Cant beleive there are 23 July babies already, and more today prob xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lori - just received this in an email - family card discount from IKEA -runs out tomorrow

https://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/sto...5cW5saGlyUE5qTU9xSFJuWXczS1J1R3BHYWdnZ25BTjQ=

Dont know if ots the one you were looking at but thought I'd let you know xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Well good morning ladies, i still don't have internet at home :growlmad:
I've spent this morning in work catching up on all the threads in here :thumbup: and seems like a lot has been going on....

Liz: i am so jealous of you and little Dylan. So glad that he is putting on weight well and that the BF is going brill :thumbup:

Lori: I hope that this is the start of things for you, although i am totally jealous of this fact :haha:. I hope that if this is a slow labour for you, it's not too slow and doesn't last too long! Keeping my fingers crossed for you \\:D/

Donna: How is your SPD?? Hope it isn't given you too much trouble! The concert and sports day things that you have been to sound amazing.. can not wait till it's my time to do all them things... must feel amazing. Also that's brilliant news about you being able to have your home birth :dance: i bet that made you over the moon :)

Nat: Got my fingers crossed for you also about the house! Sounds like there taking there time over it all! Hope they get it moving soon. I bet you must just be getting so impatient about more than one thing hehe.

Well i have not been too bad myself. I have had MAJOR backache like never before :grr: Also to add insult to injury, i fell backwards off of a chair on Sunday, landed flat on my back and smashed my head on the floor which seems to have caused me serious amounts of stiff neck ache to add to the even worse back ache hehe. 
I don't know how to handle this heat it's awful, and my feel and ankles are very very swollen and very sore :cry: OH the joys of pregnancy :winkwink:

I've been having some really mild like period pains the last couple of days, and also i keep getting this really horrible shooting pain that starts just below my belly button and straight down into my groin and it litterally makes me cry it is so painful :shrug: also i am having alot of increased mucous aswell ladies (Sorry TMI) sometimes it's quite watery and sometimes thicker, but never got brown or red in it.

Other than that we have everything for baby girl now, except the travel system which is getting delivered to MIL this week and she is brining it up at the weekend soooo excited... also... IT'S MY LAST WEEK IN WORK woop woop.

Well i think i've babbled for long enough :haha:

Lots of love to mums, bumps and Dylan xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

Well my e-mail clearly worked yesterday to spur everyone on!! Finally the people we are buying from put some pressure on the managing agents of their rental property and their contract is ready for them to go and sign today. So based on the solicitors all talking and getting sorted we should exchange tomorrow morning and complete on Monday the 19th of July!!

So 3 days after my due day, not totally ideal but thats ok, we have to move sometime!!

Lori - I hope you enjoyed your DVD day, I seem to be manic until Thursday of this week so looking forward to a relax after today. How are the pains now? I had a few last night but nothing exciting.

We are hoping to be able to afford to work 3 days a week each, so that would mean we would only cross over one day and need childcare then. My Mum is more than happy to do it and also Jody's Mum offered too. The only problem is that I think his Mum is going to charge us, she is a cleaner and then also has a little girl she picks up from school at about 4pm each day and looks after her until 6pm when her parents are home. And I think that if we asked her to have ours too once a fortnight she would probably charge us...so like you Lori I think our child would probably benefit more from being in a nursery and mixing with other children, but I have done nothing to find out costs!!! I had no idea that things would be booked up already so I had better start investigating!

Donna - It must be hard knowing that lady had her baby, just think you have done 38 weeks already, so this last little bit is nothing compared to what you have done so far! Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer either!

Chelsie - Oh my god you fell off a chair?! I hope you are ok!!! I did it once at school, and I can still remember the pain and the shock!! Fingers crossed your back is better too, since the baby has engaged mine doesnt seem to be as uncomfortable at all.

I am really worried about Buster yesterday and today so off to the vets we go tonight :( I am sure it is the heat that isn't helping him either but he is barely eating and won't move out of the bathroom. He has always had a bad skin condition, which cost over £10,000 in vets bills to diagnose 2 years ago! And he has a couple of sores on his neck which he was scratching yesterday and it was making him yelp in pain :( he usually follows me everywhere and is so happy and trots in and out of the garden etc but he is barely moving from the bathroom. Fingers crosed he is ok and just very hot. Unfortunately due to the amount we had to claim from the insurers for his skin condition anything to do with his skin is no longer covered under our policy :( so I am expecting a big bill tonight!!

Right better crack on with some ironing as off to get my hair done at 10am at my Mum's, then meeting my friend Hannah who is due 6 days before me for lunch, then reflexology at 4pm, cannot WAIT for that!!

Have a good day all! xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning all!

Pains still on and off, Im just trying to ignore them now! Def body just getting ready me thinks! Gonna talk to midwife on Fri and see if she can check down below and see if I am dilated at all!!

Thanks for the voucher Donna - that is the chair but in the cream colour....looked online and its only the black one thats on offer. Thanks for thinking of me tho :flower:

Donna - how is your pain today? I bet you are frustrated that that lady has her baby now, especially when you are in so much pain. I am dying to meet bubs and Im not in major pain, so goodness knows how you feel, especially now that the weather has cheered up for you! Enjoy the rewards ceremony at school today hun 

Chelsie - hope you are ok after your fall?? Did you get checked out? Not long now til maternity leave begins! Woohoo! Hope your last week is going well! 

NB - GREAT news about the house!!! Woohoo! I know the date isnt ideal, but like you say, you need to move at some point...bubs might arrive a bit early or a bit late anyway so things will probably work out!! So excited for you! What an exciting year this is turning out to be for you!! With regards to nurseries, it seems there has been a "baby boom" in our area over the past 6 months (I know of at least 7 people just from my work who have had bubs) so think this is impacting on nurseries! Plus, there are some that are excellent that people have recommended to us, hence the early searching! We're going to view our favourite one soon....seems surreal that we will actually have a child that we will be putting into nursery! Phew....reality of having a baby VERY SOON keeps creeping up on me! Hahaha!!

I am having a relaxing morrning pottering about, going to start making hubby's 1st wedding anniversary pressie - a scrapbook of our "first year". Got all the photos printed so now need to put them in the book and write comments....going to leave space at the end for piccies of bumps arrival! It's not until 9th August, but just dont know what will happen between now and then!! Hehe! 
Off to see a friend and her baby girl this afternoon! So excited!! Then going to join the new gym / pool that has fab opening offers. Main reason Im joining is because they do great parent and toddler things that are part of membership! Also, I love swimming so hubby can take bubs in little pool while I do lengths to get back in shape! The centre is fab, and they will freeze membership until after bubs arrives (but still allowed the opening discounts!)

Have a lovely day girlies, hopefully be back on later. Weather is nice here today, but a bit cooler so Im not melting yet!! 

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Ladies -right PMA -No moans today I promise lol xx thanks for the kind thoughts xx

Chelsie -OMG for falling off the chair, with having back pain already too - you poor thing. At least you finish for mat leave really soon now -last 2 days woohoo and should be able to relax a bit and take it easy for a while xx

Nat -Brilliant news about your house, bet your excited just to get in now. Are you packed and ready to go?
I hope Buster is okay - the heat is probably playing havoc with his skin condition or maybe he senses a big change about to occur and is stressed out. Hope the cost is reasonable -aren't vets bills a pain?? We need an animal NHS lol

Otherwise, sounds like you are having a fab day so enjoy your pampering and your lunch xxx

Lori - What a shame about the chair, I never even checked if it was available in the other colours too. Oh well!!
Your anniversary prezzie sounds great -what a nice idea lol -I would love to make one for this pregnancy lol -starting with my first BFP - which yes sadly we did photograph haha, the story of how I told DH the news, all my bump pics throughout and leading up until baby is born but as I never done it with the other three, it wouldn't be fair.

Liz - Hope you and Dylan are doing well, cant wait until we all have our babies and we can compare notes haha -have you started going into the baby forums ? If so which ones ? xx

So, we are missing out on the award ceremony toady, I really enjoy them too, but Ben is not feeling well, I have been up all night and the thought of sending him to school to get a phone call in an hours time to say he's been sick and subsequently needed picked up, was too much for me today. At least I dont need to worry about getting to the service, and getting out in time for my mw appt too, just sad I'll miss it.
I have my mw appt today, gonna hoepfully get referred to see a consultant; although know I have left it awfully late lol -like you said Nat only really 2 weeks to go now anyway, with 38 weeks gone already, its nothing really. Treatment seems to so depend on which mw sees me though, there is one I know of would definitely do a sweep at 40weeks but another who is dead against it and says 41w (would do 40w for first timers but not for me) 

Anyway, I'd better go see my big lil guy is okay, and get my even bigger one up -he's still asleep, lazy sod haha. Need to go and fill the car with diesel, realised yday that I am practically running on empty lol -not good considering labour could start anytime now haha -dont want to get caught out. Also topped up my phone yday and have decided I'd better write a birth plan- left all these a bit late didn't I? haha -if my home birth is smooth then none of them will matter hugely, but better be ready for any eventuality I s'pose.

Have a good day ladies xxxx Wonder how many more July babies we have now haha -whenver I check the July babies thread (third tri) there are more n more births now lol - up to 23 from yday (with a few more expected imminently too) . And only one more day of June, then we are having our own July babies yay!!!

xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

you guys will be great mothers!!! its a natural thing and i'm sure you'll all be fab!! But I'll be here too if you want to compare notes!! I'm not such a great mother today though! I feel in the car park outside our house while I had Dylan in a sling. All okay though, his head was tucked into it and I held it while I fell and scraped my knee, it still hurts :( Its quite bizarre though, before baby you'd outstretch your hands to break fall and today I just held Dylan and took it in the knee!

Got our new babybjorn babysitter seat, Dylan loves it! decided to go with this one instead of a swing for now anyways, plus this seat can last up until 2yrs old! so figured our money was better off with this chair! and then another delivery came today... so exciting! Then I took Dylan out for his first time without daddy! (well in the car anyways). I went looking for a new dress or skirt or something but found nothing that I felt suited, and ended up buying Dylan some jeans instead and a new blanket. I also picked up some of those eco nappies to try out as it will be cheaper to try them out now than in a bigger size! as the bigger the size the more pennies they cost!

Donna- how was your midwife? you know you can specify if you want to see a specific person. I've started perusing baby club and breastfeeding forums. 

Nat- good news your email sparked things on! you got lots of stuff packed yet? And where did you watch the greys finale??? Isn't it only on tv this week? Is buster ok?

Lori- I plan on having Dylan in nursery, we've not looked at the one on our doorstep yet, but it caters to RAF so I'm sure they'll be spaces. We did look at another one a couple weeks ago but it was pretty dirty so I wasn't impressed, it was attached to a gym though and relatively close to my work. They all seem to be in the range of £35 a day in this area for babies!!! However, he might not be in that long depending on child #2! But I plan going back full time and having Dylan in Nursery as neither of our families are close and I dont want Dylan getting close to just one person like if it was a childminder or family.

Chelsie, last week at work!! Sorry you fell off your chair, I'm sure bubs is fine, theres a lot of protective water/fluid around her!

I can't believe its wednesday! tomorrow Dylan will be a month old!!! where did the time go!!

Well I'm being bad and ordered pizza, can't be arsed getting the kitchen dirty as I'd just have to clean it and we've got health visitor tomorrow so want house a bit tidy!

love to all you mums & bumps!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG Liz -poor you, are you okay??

I know what you mean about the mothering instinct taking over the self preservation one lol -when my DD was a baby I fell on black ice whilst carrying her-right up in the air and landed on my coccyx OUCH!!! She was unperturbed by the ordeal - I was in agony for weeks lol 

MW appt was strange to say the least - everything fine with me, perfect with baby, made an appt for next week ( and the following week at mw advice as they are really slammed just now -big baby boom haha ggrrrrr better not still be preggers then haha)but asked about a sweep and was told that she's not be happy to do it to a mutilprim any earlier than 40+5 due to the baby not being engaged and due to risk of cord prolapse. Grrrrrrrrrrr -Oh well, can totally understand the logic but consultants WILL authorize it earlier, even when it is baby number 4!!!
Anyway -got home ,phone rang -it was the same mw, asking if I could go to CMU for my appt next week instead of them coming to me, cos they're so busy. FINE!! I have massage next week anyway so two birds one stone lol- and she says great, come in we'll do massage, full bloods and antenatal and get your induction / ?sweep sorted !!!!!! -An hour ago she wouldn't even consider a sweep at 40 w and now she is talking induction dates lol - not sure if she has actually had a change of heart, whether she has since spoken to colleagues about it and decided to try and put me out of my misery or whether she has me confused with someone else who will actually be 40w+ then haha. Can only hope that since if I haven't popped already that at 39+3 they'd consider a sweep. Oh please please please lol 

I know its only a few days before EDD but if not, I am convinced I could go 10 days over and cant stand the thought of being like this for another 23 days lol -only thing is my next appt is now 9th July and DD b'day is the 10th lol -Lou's lil brother is destined to come on her birthday haha. I tell you, I wont be refusing a sweep if offered just because of the date not really suiting-sorry Lou but I just can't lol - they dont always work straight away anyway, if at all -could still be 72 hrs 

In saying that -its still 9 days away lol - c'mon baby - any time now 

Liz cant believe that Dylan is 4 weeks already, I want my baby too lol - want the heartburn to stop, hippo feet to disappear, want to get comfy in my bed at night (whether I am feeding every 2 hrs or not lol) and want more than anything to see my lil guy and give him a cuddle. Oh I cant wait !!!!!

Love to all mums bumps n Dylan xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Hope everyone is well today, so far it seems a little cooler today so fingers crossed it will stay that way! I am off to the midwife at 9.30am, I am glad as my feet are even bigger (not that I thought that was possible) and they actually hurt on top, if anything touches them it is really sore :( so hoping she can recommend something today, and give me the results of my liver test too.

Lori - Your anniversary present sounds fab! We didn't exchange presents but I wish I had done something like that! Good on you for joining the gym, I am hoping I can too, my sister has recently joined one so would be fab to go with her and I think I can get a 6 month membership. How did you sleep last night? It seemed cooler here.

Donna - haha oh how I wish we were packed!! We have a very busy weekend ahead! I am going to spend this afternoon starting to empty drawers and throw away all the cr*p we have accumulated over the last 3 years. I have to admit that we do actually have boxes in our loft that we brought from our old flat and have never opened, :dohh: whoops! So we have a lot to sort!! 

How frustrating about your mw appointment, I really hope they havent got it wrong and you do get to arrange your sweep, that would be fab! We are off to a birthday party on Sat for their daughters who are 3 days apart and they love it so don't worry too much!

Thanks for worrying about Buster, I got myself all worked up yesterday and by the time i got to my Mums for my hair I was crying! He is usually my shadow and follows me everywhere, I was ironing and he usually would sit under the board but I couldn't get him to move out from under the bathroom sink, and he wouldn't eat or drink either :( it is so unlike him to be subdued like that and although I knew the heat would be bothering him it was not that hot yesterday. The vet tried to look at the sore on his neck but he wouldn't even let me or Jody go near it, but she gave him an antibiotic injection about 5.30pm and by about 9pm he was back to his old self, running around like a mad thing and harrassing us as usual!

He has to go back tonight for another, so fingers crossed this bill shouldn't be TOO horrendous!!

Liz - My god you poor thing falling over, and as you say, funny how your instincts have changed! Glad Dylan is ok and rub some arnica cream into those bruises, it will make them heal a lot quicker!

I cannot believe he is 1 month, happy birthday!!!

Chelsie - Only 2 days left at work!!

Well I cancelled my reflexology yesterday so we could get Buster to the vets, so that is after my midwife this morning, then I need to do a food shop before starting some packing. Some friends are having a private wedding ceremony this morning, only 6 of them and then drinks in a local pub. She is 5 months pregnant so didn't want anything too major! We are going to pop down for a few drinks after the vet so need to make myself look vaguely decent, thank god I have 9 hours to do it haha!

Anyway, I intend to be armed with questions for my midwife today, after seeing my friend for lunch yesterday she seems to be fully clued up on everything so I think I need to ask more!!

Have a good day ladies !xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning girls.

Just a quick hello as need to get dressed and sorted for a day down the coast with my friend and her baby! Gonna walk this baby out of me! Haha!

Liz - bless you falling over. Hope you're ok hun. I always fall over (seriously - I am sooo clumsy!!) and this is one this I am worried about when carrying baby! I suppose knowing the maternal instinct kicking in to protect baby will help me worry less!! Cannot believe Dylan is is a month old!!! That has completely flown by!! 

Nat - poor Buster! I know when Charlie is poorly it's awful. Glad the antibiotic worked and hopefully the injection will do the trick again too. Poor thing. Charlie once ate a sock and it got stuck in his bowel (at the time we didnt know he had done this!!)....he wouldnt eat or drink and one morning he just wouldnt walk when we were out. I ended up lying down on the field (just outside our house) and just hugging him crying until Andrew came looking for us. I honestly thought we were losing him. He had to be operated on and was poorly for a few weeks, but was sharp bac to his usual bouncy self!! You have a busy day today, all sounds like fun!!! Are you going to ask midwife about sweeps etc?? I plan on asking her these sort of questions tomorrow when Im 38+1. Really want to know how it all works!! 

Chelsie - One more getty up!! Bet you are so excited!! Hope you're enjoying your last week!!

Donna - really hope they sort it all out at CMU when you go!! Hope you get to meet your baby very soon! I hope you're next to be honest as you're in so much pain, I think you deserve to have your baby sooner rather than later! I wonder if any of our bubs will be born on the same date? Hehe!! 

Well, I am off to the coast and then to the Year 11 Prom tonight. It's at St James Park (Newcastle's footy ground) and its so lovely seeing all of the year 11s all dressed up. The girls have HUGE prom dresses, costs their parents a fortune! I wasnt going to go but thought it would be nice to go for a couple of hours to see people from work and some of the students I have taught who are leaving to get jobs etc! 

Have a lovely day ladies, bumps and Dylan (Happy one month bday cutie!!)

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Well! I could have the baby 2 weeks today!! How mad is that?!!

Once again I havent gained any weight and my fundal height has not increased so she wants to do a sweep on Wednesday and it that doesn't do anything I will be induced on the 15th, madness!

So um pro's are I know when the baby is coming (ish) potentially my best friend will still be in the country, and we can organise someone to hang out with Buster...

Con's we move on the 19th eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!

I went to see my reflexologist afterwards and she is now going to see me in the afternoon after my sweep to see if she can do anything to help it along, and if nothing has happened by the 14th I will see her again before induction, total, TOTAL madness!

I called Jody as I left and I couldn't stop smiling! I said to him I am not going to tell a soul so I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can keep it that way, the downside is that the 7th of July, which is when they will do my sweep, is my nephews birthday so I am slightly concerned that if it does do anything and start contractions etc I won't be able to avoid my family as I have to go to my sisters to do presents etc! Oh well, it will all work out somehow! I am sure the contractions are not going to start immediately.

Anyway, just booked in for my wax tomorrow, haha thought I had better be prepared! Oh my goodness, so now I have two weeks to pack our entire house, better get off the computer and get cracking!!!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay Nat - you could have your baby next week -OMG - The house/ move etc will be fine just you concentrate on your lil baby coming really soon; I am so jealous haha -sorry!!!
I would want to keep it to myself too lol, but dont think I'd be able to -so exciting that's only 1 week away; I could still have 4.

My mw was here dropping off my homebirth kit -loads of stuff, its like a hopsital under my stairs lol - really exciting; reality really hitting home lol, like I am having a baby soon but asked her about the other mw mentioning induction and she said this is normal protocol just becasue they are really busy just now and if they dont book me in early then I could petentially have to wait 14 days over or go to the hospital (rather than CMU). She asked if I was happy to still go ahead with my planned homebirth, even if it means going overdates; as any earlier sweep or induciton and they want me in hospital -so looks like I'll just need to cope. Keep looking under the stairs lol -it's funny as a nurse you'd think I'd have an insight into all the 'just in case' emergency stuff but there's loads haha -so excited!!! Cannulas, oxygen masks, needles, insulin, emergency airways, blood bottles, sphyg and stethescope, the syntometrin is in my fridge; they even brought the G&A -could be fun ? haha yay!


So happy for you Nat, and its great news that your friend will get to meet your baby before heading home xxx

Glad Buster is feeling better

Lori- enjoy your prom tonight, maybe some dancing will get your lil girl moving haha

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Woohooo Nat that is fab news but I am ALSO mega jealous!!! I want my baby now!! After spending most of the day with 3 fab babies (ranging between 6-8 months) I just want to meet my little girl!! 
Nat you will have to just take it easy with the move and do what you can in the time you have....everything will work out perfect!! I am so excited for you!!!! 

Donna - sounds like you have your own little hospital under your stairs! Hehe!! Bet its making it so exciting! 

Ive had a lovely day walking down the coast, even tho it was raining on and off, it was lovely and cool and my friend introduced me to some other mummies who she socialises with so that was nice! We went for yummy hot chocolates at the beach front cafe and they do the best muffins! 

I have midwife tomorrow so going to discuss what happens next!! I am still getting lots of twinges and pains on and off, but nothing major! do you think she might do an internal to check cervix or would this not be done until I go over??? Just curious to know if I am favourable for a sweep yet as I would happily have one! Its hubby's bday on Monday so would be a fab bday pressie for him!!!

Love and hugs ladies and bumps

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey!

I know it is unbelievable isnt it!! And in a way I am quite glad they are doing something as there has always been that niggle that the baby is small and they kept just putting it off, but here's hoping it all goes to plan! 

Lori - I would most def ask for a sweep, it seems to be different depending what hospital you are under but with all the contractions you are having I can't see why you wouldnt be favourable. My midwife said to me today that due to the baby's head being so low for so many weeks she thinks my cervix will be nice and thin and ready to go, so that's why she is saying a sweep on Wednesday, here's hoping the same for you!

I am glad you had such a nice day out, it is so lovely hanging out with newborns isn't it?!

Donna - Wow I can't believe how much stuff they deliver to you, that is mad, and so exciting at the same time! Sorry to tell you my good news with you left there waiting, but just think, they are obviously bringing it just in case so they must have some confidence that it could be soon!

I am now totally shattered after packing up most of the dining room. I did that in about an hour and just need hubby to move the dining table tonight so I can get into the other cupboards tomorrow. I have to go into work tomorrow morning for a conference call and then have my wax but will get on with some more packing in the afternoon.

Have a good afternoon all, hubby will be home soon so no internet for me ;)

Lots of love, Nat xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning all!

I have had hardly any sleep due to on and off pains! They are going all the way to my lower back now too and they really hurt, totally take my breath away!! 
I am at midwife at 11 so hopefully she will be positive about a sweep and maybe book it for next week when Im 39 weeks! Fingers crossed!!

Nat - glad you're getting things sorted, dont do too much tho! Are you still going into work even tho your on maternity? Our union are so strict about things like that!! I'm still so excited that you might have bubs next week!!! Woohoo!!

Well I am now hoping bubs stays put til Monday (well Sunday after 8pm lol) as Ive booked a table for hubby's bday at our fave restaurant - its for us and 12 of our friends and were all really looking forward to it, so hope bubs can stay in a bit longer...probably tempting fate, but you never know! Hehe!!

Weather is nice here today, a bit cooler again, but still sunny. 

Have a lovely day ladies and bumps, Ill update about midwife once Im back!
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lori - hope all goes well with your mw appt today, I am so jelaous of all your pain haha -sick or what? lol - but I want some indication that my lil guy is gonna come out soon haha - not even a twinge. It's still so early really I s'pose - its this forum and all the early babies arriving, making me think this way haha -I never overly expected any of my other babies to come before 40weeks, cos that IS actually term haha. 

Would be nice though, just a few days earlier at least.

Well 11 days til EDD -am going to make a list of things to do daily -mainly house bound ones lol as I cant get out now without help, and hopefully that will pass the time quicker.
So for today -make the list haha

Hope all other 'bonfire babies' mummies and bumps are doing well -and Dylan kiss kiss kiss

xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Last day today Chelsie woohoo -thats us all on mat leave, and soon we'll all be mummy's (well for me again lol)

How'd the mw appt go Lori ?-good news I hope!!

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> The next baby to be born to the bonfire babies will be .........
> 
> NB next - on 2nd July then
> JustM,very closely behind on 8th July then
> ME (Sorry MM but I want someone to come after me haha :haha::haha:) -15th July then last but not least,
> Militarymummy on 23rd July
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> My predictions are:
> 
> Wanna 4th July
> NB 10th July
> Me 12th July
> MM - 19th July
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Moi on 3rd July
> Just married 11th July
> Wana 12th July
> Military Mummy 18th JulyClick to expand...

Thought I'd have alook back and see what date we guessed lol

C'mon Nat -I had you down for today lol :haha::haha: -hope we haven't heard from you today cos your popping out baby lol; although i'd rather NOT wait until 15th thanks very much haha :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Can't wait to see which one of you is next and to hear your birth stories!! 

Went to a funeral today for godsons grandmother, just me and Dylan, and about half way through he started crying! eek, up until then he was sleeping. I was so embarrassed, I left straight away to go feed him in the car (as no toilets at the church) then got milk all over my dress so I went home! Guess the point is I went, it was about an hour away and I did know her from my friend's wedding and then all the baby related parties, lovely woman.

Anyways... now we're home. I got a gro black out blind thing this week and I put it up last night as was going to go to bed with Dylan at 8 and it was fab! I think i'm going to buy another one now it is so good, kept all the light out! then I can keep one in our room!

And my knee still hurts from falling!

well hubby just got home so gotta go... love to you all!!! xxx ps happy last day chelsie!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrsbeanbump said:


> Can't wait to see which one of you is next and to hear your birth stories!!
> 
> Went to a funeral today for godsons grandmother, just me and Dylan, and about half way through he started crying! eek, up until then he was sleeping. I was so embarrassed, I left straight away to go feed him in the car (as no toilets at the church) then got milk all over my dress so I went home! Guess the point is I went, it was about an hour away and I did know her from my friend's wedding and then all the baby related parties, lovely woman.
> 
> Anyways... now we're home. I got a gro black out blind thing this week and I put it up last night as was going to go to bed with Dylan at 8 and it was fab! I think i'm going to buy another one now it is so good, kept all the light out! then I can keep one in our room!
> 
> And my knee still hurts from falling!
> 
> well hubby just got home so gotta go... love to you all!!! xxx ps happy last day chelsie!

What a shame about your friends gran :hugs: 

And thanks for reminding me -need to get my blackout blind put back up -it fell down at the beginning of the year and since I have been off sick it's not really been an issue ( priceless when working nightshifts lol ) but it's so light at 3am I dont want my lil guy thinking its daytime -if he ever gets here haha :haha::haha:

Enjoy your weekend with your lovely wee family xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey girls!

Sorry for not posting yesterday but I had a busy day, no baby to speak of!

Lori - How did the midwife go?!!!! You have vanished...does this mean something exciting is happening?! I hope you got to have a sweep, mainly so you can tell me what to expect! 

Donna - How is the list going? Feel free to pop down South and help me pack if you havent got anything on! I am afraid you missed the 2nd of July but Lori's guess for me on the 10th could be spot on if my sweep works as that's on the 7th, how exciting!

Liz - I can't even imagine writing a birth story, that just seems so surreal! Sorry to hear about the funeral, but that was really good of you to go, it must be quite daunting with a little one! 

Yesterday I went to work and wrapped up the bits I needed too, it seemed so odd to be there but then not at the same time! Then I picked my nephew Jack up from nursery, that was really lovely as he was so pleased to see me! From there I hung out with him and my sister for a while before doing an hour's packing. I am trying to be really organised and only keep the things we need and pack them into boxes for them to end up in the correct destination to make it easier for me unpacking again, as I think I may have my hands full! :) But is is SO hard!

We went out to dinner with my parents, little sis and her boyfriend which was nice and today had a lay in until 9am, bliss! We took Buster out and then started on more packing, we got the living room done with the bits we don't need over the next fortnight and have just got home from our friends little girls 1st birthday party. 

So a busy day so far! I am totally shattered now so just chilling out, our two friends are coming over shortly so we can go over with them what they need to do for Buster when the 'time comes' it seems so mad to be having this conversation!!

Hope you are all having lovely weekends too and not melting as much as it is down here xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

where's Lori!!?? I even checked your facebook page to see if you were around! how's the midwife? 

Hope you all are coping with the heat okay... I got sun burnt yesterday! I never burn! I turn a nice colour of golden brown, but no, not yesterday!

I can't believe you went in to work Nat! so dedicated! I've got my work laptop at home now and I'm trying to avoid it! I should sign on and do some performance review work but I can't be bothered. I've been told I don't have to do it, but if I want a career with my company it will look a bit bad if I don't do a performance review 2 years in a row (this year/ next year).

Get in that birthing pool yet donna? get your blind up?

well, there is an airshow in waddington today so I'm trapped in my house, but that is okay as I'm going to do some cleaning. I went to the airshow yesterday but there was a lot less shop stalls than there has been in the past! 

have a nice day bumps and mummies!!! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ooh where is Lori ? Intriguing!!! Hope all is well - loads of labour dust coming your way if you are busy having a baby lol:dust::dust::dust:

Liz - I HATE sunburn - poor you :hugs: but still I AM a tad jealous haha :haha: - its raining here and the wind is actually howling outside -HOWLING winds in July haha!!!! :shrug::shrug: - at least its a bit cooler for me when/ if I go into labour haha and there shouldn't be too many ppl out the front if I need to open the windows . Was getting a bit concerned about the humidity and the fact that mw said that all windows would be open regardless of noise haha :haha::haha: as its more important to keep me cool in labour :blush::blush::blush: - imagine all the kiddies playing out front and me mooing/ wailing in the pool a few feet away with the windows open haha
:haha::haha: Got a fan yday to put on to help, just in case.
Happy 1 month to Dylan -to think you still haven't even reached your EDD and your wee guy is a month old already. Totally nuts haha

Nat - hope all the packing is going well, and that you are not overdoing it -Only a few more days until your sweep :happydance::happydance: -bet you're excited :happydance:

Chelsie - hope all is well with you too, enjoy your first official day of maternity leave tomorrow

My eldest DS is away today to Alton Towers with his friend + family, until Wednesday so he is hoping his lil bro doesn't arrive before he gets back - I am not decided lol - I want to see my lil guy / get rid of the pain / stop the boredom and constant anticipation and get off the damn crutches ASAP etc but would be a shame if Conor felt he'd missed out on the early days with his brother so ummmmmmmmmm don't know??? :shrug::shrug::shrug: Is it really bad of me to still hope baby arrives sooner rather than later ???? :shrug::shrug: Oh WELL -Still not even a twinge here, so doubt if anything IS happening soon.

Love n hugs to all mums bumps and Dylan xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

donna, I added you on facebook the other day incase you were wondering who it was... i just want to see pics of baby as soon as possible haha so thought fb might be a better source of info!

I cant believe you lot are ready to pop! how much has it flown over pls?? good luck girls ! x


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!!

Im here!! Just had a really busy couple of days so havent been online. Cant deal with BnB on my phone....too difficult! Haha!!
Midwife went well, not gonna do a sweep until I am at least 40+4!!! Arrrgghh!! Hope bump has arrived by then! So mega jealous that Nat is going to have hers next week!! Lucky thing Nat!! Hope the sorting of the move is going well!

Liz - sorry to hear you were at a funeral. Is the air show really loud above your house hun? Hope Dylan is managing to nap through it!! 

Donna - still no twinges? I have heard so many stories lately where labour starts with no warning whatsoever, so you could still be close to meeting your little man!! The weather is rubbish here today too! Windy and cold!!

Gossipgirly - 21 weeks already! Goodness that has flown by! Hope you're well hun!!

Chelsie - officially on maternity leave now! Woohoo!!!

Im feeling really good today. Have had a lovely weekend with hubby so far. Been shopping, relaxed at home. Double checked we have everything and then visited family this morning! It's hubby's bday tomorrow so there are 12 of us going out for food at 5ish! Lovely Italian meal...I am going to have something with chilli in it to smoke this baby out! Hehe!!

Sorry it's just a quick hello! Just wanted to check in, sorry I left you all thinking I was possibly in labour....I wish!!!! My little bro (well not really, he's 22) goes on hols on Wed, so would love baby to come before then so he can meet her....otherwise I will be same as you Donna....will I want to wait a WHOLE week from Wed so he can be here when she arrives, or will I just want her here asap!! AArrgghh!!

Well, lots of love to mummies, bumps and gorgeous Dylan!
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi -thanks for the add - as for the time flying thing - in a way I can't believe we are at July already (and you are already past the half way mark too lol) , but now time has stood still lol- and I just want my lil man here NOW !!!!

The weeks from 37 onwards feel like the longest ever haha -just waiting and anticipating and wondering when/ where its gonna happen lol 

But even if I go the full 10 days over then I'll have my baby in 3weeks tops, which on the grand scale isn't long at all I s'pose -but please NO - Dont want to wait another 3 weeks haha

xx

Ooh Lori -maybe you'll be the same as Liz and give your hubby the best birthday prezzie ever xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Evening!

Ooh Lori I was so excited to log on and see if you has posted, glad to hear you made it to your husband's birthday meal, I hope it was yummy and that the chilli works!

Donna - That really made me laugh about you having all the windows open, I am sure when the time comes you really won't be thinking about who is outside!! And how exciting that in less than 10 days you know you will meet your little man, this is so mad!

Liz - I hope you and little Dylan have had a good weekend and the air show hasn't been too much of a pain for you, I still can't believe he is a month old! Whenever you have a free moment you must put some new pics on facebook as I would love to see him.

Gossipgirly - Thanks for stopping by, feel free to add me on fbook too if you like, the time for me from 21 weeks until 3rd trimester went so fast, enjoy it while you can, I feel quite sad that I will lose my bump soon!

Well we did some more packing yesterday and then popped to a 1st birthday party before just staying in for the evening. We had hubby's 2 best friends over to run through with them 'the plan' for when we go in! We are so lucky that they both live within 1 minutes walk from our house so Buster will be checked on regularly and he just adores them. Chris is off work for most of this week so I am hoping my sweep works so he is around for Buster.

Today we did the same as you Lori and a final check that we have everything we can think of! We popped to Kingston and bought a little sun hat for the baby and a hair band for me whilst in labour! Our friend Chris's parents own our local pub and they have been there 20 years this weekend so we have just got home from a huge party there, it was great fun and a free BBQ which was delicious! 

I woke up about 3am and was wide awake until 5, nothing would send me back to sleep, it was so frustrating, thank god for games on my iphone!! So I am feeling really shattered now :( hoping for a good nights sleep tonight. We have both been saying we can't believe this could be our last weekend before the baby comes, that seems so surreal! Fingers crossed we have made the most of it!

Anyway, I had better get off the laptop and work my way towards bed and a good nights sleep, still can't believe I am having a sweep on Wednesday, just keeping my fingers crossed that she can do it as she said there is a chance she won't be able too, that will be SO annoying!!

Happy Sunday all, no work for any of us tomorrow!! Well apart from Liz ;)

xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Morning ladies... Well today is my 1st official day of maternity leave woo hoo!!!
Not that it's started that great haha. Have been awake since about 3 with an awful migrane and now am sooooooooo sleepy :(.
Sorry haven't been on for a while, we finished work early on friday due to a power outage to our building, and then i've had a busy weekend having my MIL up who brought our pram up :happydance: and then my BIL decided to come up for Sat evening wich was lovely.
So how is everyone???
xxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning girls! 

Hope everyone is good today! The sun is shining here today and I have a lovely day planned going to my cousins little girls end of nursery performance! So excited! My cousin is picking me up at 11 to go for some lunch then watch Saffron's performance at 2! She is oly 4 bless her!! 
Nat - how scary that this could be your last Monday before you become a mummy!! Woohoo!! Must be a fab feeling! 
Few more niggles last night, lots of BH. Had lots of chilli with starter and jalepenos on pizza in the Italians for hubby's meal! Got a bit of a sore tummy so hoping they are currently irritating my bowel and getting things moving! Hehe!!
It's just a quick hello as I've really overslept due to having a restless night. I am with you about games on phones Nat - I have a blackberry and LOVE word mole! It's fab! I was on there at 4 this morning!! Hehe!1

Have a fab day everyone! Hope we get another arrival this week!!! At least one more would be great!

Love and hugs 
xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Afternoon peeps
Still pregnant lol and I swear getting bigger every single day haha-Dont think i can stretch anymore.

DH is off sick tday with neck/back/arm pain - I gave some sympathy yday but tbh have ran out now lol -that's terrible isn't it? haha -poor soul, but he is off to the docs now and has not taken any painkillers as he wants the doc to see how sore he is - haha, no sympathy for the man who is crying out in pain but refusing pain relief!!

Lori - hope you had fun at your nursery performance - so cute at that age, aren't they?
And I agree ,would be nice to have another baby born this week -at least one lol - I am still not having any signs at all - think I am in for the long haul!!

Woohoo -1st day mat leave Chelsie - enjoy!!

I am visiting my sis tomorrow for lunch and to see her new engagement ring yay
Mum coming to visit me on Wed for lunch; need to go into my local town on Thurs for some shopping and MW and massage on Friday, then its the weekend again and my DD's 16th birthday, and practically full term so hopefully this week will pass nice n quickly and then I'll start thinking of my day to days for the following week. Soon baby has to come out, that's one thing for sure haha.

Have a good day ladies - hope you are not overdoing it Nat with all the packing etc xxx

And YAY!! I am down to single figures on my ticker lol xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Well yesterday was a busy day...and a hectic one! Hubby decided to take the day off and help me out bless him, I think really he fancied a day off knowing I was at home! We had a little lie in which was lovely before taking the dog out, I then had my lady area tended too, yay! I am all ready for my sweep tomorrow now haha! :happydance:

Then we started packing, a lady over the road from us works in Sainsburys so we asked her to grab us some boxes from work which she did, that has saved us a fortune and she said she can get more which is fantastic! Mum had the pushchair at hers which we still hadn't gotten out the box so we thought we could use those too. 

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_single

Now I know that this is TOTALLY our fault but we really thought that this pushchair was black and grey...the last time we saw one was when we went to London for our wedding anniversary on May 1st...so we got it out the box and it is brown and purple...god knows how we decided we liked it as now we hate it!! I called John Lewis and they have said that as it is still in the box provided they can re-sell it they will give us a full refund. So now we are thinking the Quinny. Which thankfully is available on next day delivery from Mothercare, I know, I know, who on EARTH changes their mind on a pushchair one week before their baby is due?! I swear I am an emotional nightmare at the moment! Thank god hubby totally agrees and it isn't just me being mental :)

So...after that we come home to be told that our buyers STILL can't exchange. I was so angry as we had said all along we only wanted to move either well before, or well after our due day. Now, in good faith, the people we are buying from have gone and signed a rental contract and our stuck and have to take on a rental property on the 19th of July and now it looks like we have let them down. My estate agents are fr*ckin useless and didn't even KNOW any of this had happened!! So thankfully I have our buyers email address and he has promised to keep me updated directly and thinks it may be Wednesday now, god I hope it is. Seeing as we are meant to move in 13 days, I don't want to book removals, or be unpacking everything again in a few days time. Argggghhhh!!

I knew this was too good to be true! So I had a good cry after talking to my useless estate agent, hubby was fantastic and suggested a dog walk to Londis for some bread and get me out of the house, so we did that bless him ;)

We also emptied most of our loft and he and his friend did a run to the tip, we got rid of so much stuff we were keeping for no reason! So at least most of what is up there now only needs to actually be moved into the new loft as it is Xmas decorations and photos etc.

So today I am hoping my Mum fancies a trip to John Lewis to return this pushchair so we can hotfoot it to Mothercare and order the replacement, well once I have had a good play with the Quinny, although I am sure I will then see something else I like too. haha it's ok, you can totally call me mental, I know I am!

Donna - How is hubby now? I hope he is feeling better! Mine always refuses painkillers, unless it is a hangover!! Enjoy all your plans this week, I hope it flies by for you!!

Lori - I bet the nursery performance was brilliant! I cannot wait until my nephew starts doing things like that!

Chelsie - Does it feel odd not going to work? I still feel like I am on a mini-holiday!

Liz - Have you found any good websites or anything about b'feeding? It dawned on me yesterday that I have no idea how long you are supposed to feed for each time? How on earth will I know when the baby has had enough! Feel like I might need to research into this a little!!!

Anyway ladies, I am off to start packing a few boxes, and hopefully get to JL for 9am and return this pushchair, and then hopefully a nice lunch with my Mum and a big sigh of relief if we get it sorted! It is my nephew's 2nd birthday tomorrow, I was at his birth with my sister and I cannot believe it has been 2 years already, how bizarre if my sweep works and they end up with the same birthday!

Have a fab day ladies, and apologies for the ramblings of a hormonal mad woman! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning all!!

I've slept late again today! Just not sleeping in the night so Im making the most of being able to sleep late!!

Oh Nat - what a nightmare hun!! I hope you get sorted! John Lewis are great at customer service so Im sure it will all be sorted out! Hope you get the Quinny (or whatever you decide on) on next day delivery! Oh and what a pain about the house!! Estate agents have a lot to answer for!!

Liz - hope you and Dylan are good! 

Donna - hope hubby is better. Hope your SPD is not giving you too much pain. Any twinges yet?

Chelsie - hope you're enjoying maternity so far!!! I still forget that I dont have to go to work for such a long time! Hehe!

I am having a relaxing day today after a busy one yday. The performance was great at Saffrons nursery! All the children were sooo cute! Bless them! Saffron is 4 and she is just so hilarious! She constantly makes me giggle! She was talking to my bump telling her to "hurry up and come out" So so sweet!! 
I am going to have a nice shower and get freshened up and then Im popping to a friends for a cuppa at 12ish then back home to relax some more! Few more twinges on and off, but still nothing concrete!!! Really hope something happens for one of us this week - Nat it looks promising for you hun!!! Bet you and hubby are SO excited!!

Have a lovely Tuesday mummies, bumps and Dylan
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

Oh Nat - that's a shame about your house, bloody estate agents bet you are really annoyed.

As for the pram lol - at least you found out this week and didn't wait until after you'd moved to get the pram out of the box haha. That's good that John Lewis' will accept refunds too, cos its a big expense the pram/travel system and you use it every day so need to be sure that you love it. Hope you get one sorted in time lol -maybe baby tomorrow haha!!!! 

DH is back to work today after seeing the doc yday, he has pulled his trapezium muscle and has subsequently trapped a nerve which is causing pain from his shoulder to thumb -so on a cocktail of co-codamol and ibuprofen and ow ow owing all round the house lol- I tell you we are some state just now haha- like a pair of geriatrics, hobbling about the house in pain. He is gonna be some help, assisting me in/ out of my birthing pool etc when the time comes -hope he feels better soon.

I am getting so fed up of STILL being pregnant now, and not even overdue yet!!!! Not even a twinge to speak of though, it is SO frustrating just waiting and anticipating soemthing happening -and every day DH says somethng along the lines of (tap tap on tummy) 'are you not coming out today lil baby - daddy wants his lil man' aaarrggh me too!!!! And says to me - c'mon babe, anytime now would be good lol. And ppl phone to see if I am having twinges or any 'feelings' about tday - NO and even if I did I wouldn't say haha -they'll all find out once baby is here and that's it haha.

We recorded the baby's heartbeat onto the computer last night, something I have been meaning to do for ages but I am not so good with gadgets haha and had to get DH to set it up for me, also got a breast pump over the weekend- so officially the last things I needed to do before he arrives - so NOW baby- anytime haha!!!

As for b-feeding, I always fed on one side until baby came off the breast naturally (and the breast feels empty) then offer the other side too. To encourage a full tummy, especially when little and they tended to fall asleep at the breast half full, it can be a good idea to change nappy in between sides to waken baby up again (can help prevent baby being hungry again in an hour lol) Whether or not baby takes a feed from the other side or not, this is the breast I would start with next time. This ensures a good mix of first milk and hind milk each feed and keeps your supply up on both sides lol, dont want lop-sided boobies haha.


Hope all you ladies have a great day, love n hugs to all xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi! Nat- sorry about your purshchair but I know what you mean, I took back our car seat and then when Dylan was born we didn't have anything but its okay as it was delivered the next day and we were in hospital longer anyways so it didn't matter. Remember, you only NEED the car seat. So don't rush into any pushchairs as its such a big purchase. Also, I recommend trying out pushchairs at john lewis / mothercare... and then call this shop in york where I got my pushchair/car seat. Its called ck buggies and they do next day delivery, but I've found they do really good deals and always throw in 'extras' like raincovers, and I got a FREE footmuff when I bought my maxi cosi from them. Just a thought.

About breastfeeding, you can feed on demand so as and when baby wants it. Dylan gets agitated and starts rooting around and then I know he's hungry. But it is frustrating when I just fed him like an hour before! But they say there is a growth spurt around 1 month and then again at 4 month mark where they need more food. So I think we're in the growth spurt stage... Make sure you take breast pads and probably some lansinoh creme with you in your bag. 

I really like the lansinoh breast pads which I bought from the baby show, so then I was running out and bought more from mothercare. come to find out the ones from the baby show were the 'new' version and then I bought crappy old version ones from mothercare. (the new version looks the same, but has a 'now softer' little icon thing on the box) So if anyone was going to get these on my recommendation make sure you get the ones that say 'softer' on the box. So I called Lansinoh yesterday to tell them what happened as what am I supposed to do now with £10 worth of breast pads that are horrible! well they're going to send me 2 new boxes of the newer version! 

The midwives should help you breastfeeding though at hospital. my hospital was well keen on it. They even had special bf advisors that came around. And then if your unsure of what your doing when you get home your local surestart/nct should have groups. I've not been to one yet but i planned to go yesterday but then Dylan was throwing up after his feeds so then he was hungry again so we didn't go anywhere!

well anyways... got a visitor shortly so have to run around and do a tidy up! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

ok so i'm a bit mad at the mo... dylan's middle name is thomas and we didn't know dylan thomas was a welsh poet, never heard of him! i really like the name dylan thomas and i'm sick and tired of people thinking i've named him after a freaking welsh poet!!! thomas was going to be a middle name and then we chose dylan when he was born. I feel like i have to keep explaining to people that we didn't know! but i still love his name!

i just needed to moan xxx


----------



## nb1984

Well I am back! My Mum has a cheap old buggy she has been using with the boys and thankfully the 2 boxes fitted on it perfectly! So we wheeled it into John Lewis who were fab and let me wheel around all the pushchairs and we have gone back to Plan A now and have the apple!! I had initially gone with the peach as it is ever so slightly easier to fold, but not enough to make me not want the apple as it is not complicated in the least! They had the frame and part of the pram in stock so we have that today, yay! In black too! And on Thursday we can collect the carry cot, seat adaptors for the car seat and the parasol and rain cover. Plus it worked out £85 cheaper too so I have a happy Dad, I text him to say thank you and it was all sorted and he replied to say he cannot wait to push it around :)

I feel bad as he is away tomorrow until Friday, I know he will come rushing back if baby arrives which seems silly just to see it for an hour and go home again, fingers crossed I can convince him to wait but I don't think he will.

Still don't think I have my head around having a sweep tomorrow!!

Lori - I hope you have a nice relaxing day, I am struggling to sleep well at the moment too, no position seems to be comfortable at all! 

Donna - Sorry to hear about hubby, fingers crossed he is fine again when you need him on hand! I am sorry to hear you are so fed up, I wish I had some ideas to keep you busy! I am lucky that no one is harrassing me yet to ask if baby is coming ;) Thanks for the b'feeding info too.

Liz - Thank you for all of that, I am pretty sure they will be fab and very pro b'feeding at my hospital too, so I know I will have plenty on hand for advice, just felt like I needed to know a bit more in my own mind first! Attempting to prepare myself!

Sorry to hear about the name issues, everyone always has an opinion don't they? If it is any consolation I have never heard of Dylan Thomas and I studied English Literature through to A-level!! I then took English Language at Uni and never heard the name there either!!

My nephew's intials spell JABA so my sister got a lot of grief at the time that at school people would take the mickey out of him, but what can you do, how many times in life is he going to introduce himself as 'Dylan Thomas' so I wouldn't worry about it, I am sure most of my friends don't even know my middle name!

We have firmly decided on Ruby Alice Bourner for a girl now and still a toss up on the day between Leo Edward or Olly Edward Bourner...eek so exciting!

Anyway, my best friend who is over from Sydney is on her way to me for lunch so I had better crack on, no news on the house, the agent called me this morning and I can't even be bothered to listen to her voicemail, I have my buyers email address so I will get in touch with him later if I don't hear anything via my solicitor.

Enjoy your afternoon ladies! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nat great news about your travel system, glad that all worked out -hoping her house does soon too but at the end of the day (annoying as it is!!!) you do have your new dream home to look forward to and you'll be in there with your little son /or daughter before you know it. 

Love the name Ruby and very apt for a July baby too ( birthstone - which I am sure you know). Olly was on our list too, but also like Leo too. We are more or less sure we are having Dawson John (I do prefer Dawson James but John is after my DH's grandfather and the other kids middle names are all after my grandparents so it's only right lol - we have Uncle James' on both sides though so would have been appropriate too). DH has named the baby's heart beat recording on the pc as 'baby beat by DJ Fox lol'.

Lori - have a nice relaxing day , I think I'll join you in that lol -was plnning going to visit my sis, but she has had to take her DD to the dentist, and I ran out of RLT so had to pop into town and am now sore and knackered haha -so sitting here drinking my RLT and no plans to move too much again -maybe for a bounce on my ball haha

Liz -I agree with Nat, how many ppl will actually call Dylan by his full name anyway. I love it; and there must be a reason why you chose Thomas so just re-iterate that if ppl ask; but there could be worse things for ppl to think you name him after than a poet lol - could've been a notorious axeman or something lol. 

Well off to peruse the July baby thread again, see if we have any advance on 33 lol

take care ladies xxx


----------



## nb1984

Well it is half 3 and I'm wide awake, again!!! So annoying!!

Our buyers emailed me last night to say they're renewed mortgage offer is back on!!! It is with their solicitor & we should exchange today, and still complete on the 19th, I'll believe it when I see it!

I have the midwife at 9.30, eek!!! It is my nephews birthday so mum, dad & I are going over to my sisters at 7.30 to do presents, then I'll go straight from there. Eek! I am hoping that she can firstly do the sweep, and secondly it doesn't hurt! She said that the baby has been low for so long that she can't see why it wouldn't have made my cervix thin so here's hoping she is right.

After that I'm collecting my other nephew from school and we will meet both my sisters & the birthday boy for a picnic lunch where my little sister works. I've got reflexology after that to see if she can help after the sweep, I hope so!!

A busy day ahead, so sleep would be nice please body!

Donna that made me laugh about DJ Fox! I love the name Dawson, the middle names we've chosen our ours & I like the idea of keeping them as 'family names' mine especially as it was my lovely grandmas name.

Anyway, hope everyone else is having a better day than me!! I will update should anything happen!xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning all!!

Oooooh sweep today Nat! How exciting!! Cant wait to hear all about it. Hope it's not painful hun!!!! Just think, you could have baby by tonight or tomorrow if it works!!! Great news about the house too. Keeping everything crossed!

Donna - thats a great idea to record baby's heartbeat to pc....might have to get hubby to help me!!

Liz - I think Dylan Thomas is fab, and like Nat I did Alevel English Lit and never heard of him so I wouldnt have known anything about the link to the poet!! 

Chelsie - hope youre enjoying maternity leave hun!!

I am having a day of doing nothing today as I havent slept well again and I also dont feel well. I have a headache (since yday afternoon) and I am all aches and pains!! Keep getting so many twinges which are starting to hurt too....but they never become anything more than slight twinges!

Hope you all have a nice day ladies!

Love and hugs 
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - OMG nearly 10am and I am just up haha :haha:-didn't sleep great either but mainly due to DH moaning and groaning and OW-ing all night -poor soul really is sore, normally never complains about anything -funny how empathetic he has become to my pain also lol; so when he left for work I had been awake for hours already and really COULD have got up but I am so glad I never -the best 2 hours sleep I have had lol:haha:

Nat -SO excited for you hun, hope the sweep goes well -or should I say has gone well haha - you could have your baby today OMG; or at least by the weekend. SO exciting, cant wait to see whether your baby is pink or blue- bet you are glad you stayed on team yellow now. :hugs:
Have a fab day after your mw appt, sounds like a nice busy afternoon to help the sweep along and keep your mind off the twinge spotting lol. :hugs: xx

Lori -hope you are feeling better, and hoping the twinges hurry up and come to something for you. I remmeber having lots of twinges with previous pregnancies and although desperate for some sign now lol -I am not wanting days / weeks of cramps and 'is this it???'' moments. Cant see you going overdue though, this has been going on for awhile now for you, hasn't it??
FX'd for you and loads of labour dust xxx

I have had nothing still - cant believe it!! I know that baby will come when ready and all the tricks to help start labour are all dubious at best, but c'mon baby -had a very spicy madras last night, a whole pineappple, 4 cups of RTL and even managed to get DH upstairs for an early night :winkwink:- through his and my pain lol -very sexy and romantic NOT!! haha; and not even a BH lol :nope::nope:
DH has been told he cannot be off work after 2nd Aug as there are too many assistant managers off in Aug so his paternity/ annual leave starts next week. Aaaaaaarrgghhhh :growlmad:-he is having 1 week A/L and 2 weeks P/L so he is officiallly on hols from next Monday and hoping desperately that baby comes by the end of next week so that he can have 2 full weeks paternity with us. I am SO pissed at his work, and him for not standing up to them - he is just glad to be getting the 3 weeks off!!! Originally he was told he could have 2 weeks paternity but NO hols as they couldn't spare him for 3 weeks in the summer, but no bloody good if baby is overdue and needs to be induced on 23rd July -he'd only have 1 week left then GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad::growlmad: :growlmad:

I s'pose even if baby is born by next mid-week lol then DH will have had a few days off to chill first - only fair I s'pose, since I have been off FOREVER!! (and hopefully give his pain a chance to settle) and then 2 1/2 weeks paternity leave. Sods law that wont happen now though, will it??? I will just need to DEMAND a sweep at 40w+1 (next Wed) and pray that it works -thats the same day as your planned induction Nat, isn't it ?lol - if your sweep doesn't work we could have babies on the same day haha :haha::haha:

My eldest DS is coming homw today yay!! glad baby held off for him - and so looking forward to seeing him -it's only been a few days but it's mad how much I miss him haha:haha: - even though he IS becoming a horrid hormonal teenager lol :haha:

Liz - hope you and Dylan are good
Chelsie - hope you are enjoying your maternity leave - am kind of expecting you to pop next now lol- just cos we dont hear the typical 'no symptoms' or ' 'OMG sypmtoms' threads from you and you'll be one of the lucky ones who just pops one night and has their baby haha :haha::haha:

Have a fab day ladies, hugs to all mums ,bumps and Dylan xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Well I am back!! 

I went to my midwife and had my sweep, I was expecting it to hurt a lot more than it did, it was more uncomfortable than anything. Ooh lets hope it does something!

She said I am already 1cm with my cervix nice and soft but I have lost another kilo and not grown in fundal height so now measure 34 weeks at 39 weeks! So here is the current plan, unless obviously the sweep does something in the meantime...

On Saturday at 6pm I go into the hospital and they put in a pessary and do a heart trace on the baby, then on Sunday at 7.30am it is back to the hospital, unless of course contractions start in the night, and then hook me up to a hormone drip to get everything going, so by Monday at the latest Baby Bourner will be here! I still cannot believe it, or get my head around it! very pleased to have a quiet day tomorrow that I can get everything sorted and move the crib into our room and pack a few more things, this is nuts!

Sorry to get to be so lucky and organised when you have the stress of not knowing what is happening Donna, fingers crossed something will just 'occur in the night' for you this week!

Lori - I am sorry to hear you are not feeling too well, I hope that changes soon, and changes into some pain that you don't mind having!

ANyway I am off to get my nephew from school now and then onto the picnic, hoping nothing happens while I am with my Mum and sisters or they will all go into mental overdrive and I will kill them, haha I am terrible I know!

xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies... So sorry i haven't been on for a while!!! Have had a very very busy weekend lol. And have not been very well the last few days :wacko:

Nat... Hopefully the house thing will be sorted soon for you, i can't believe there making out to be so much trouble! lol. Also GOOD LUCK hope the sweep today has worked for you although am very jealous hehe.. Great news about your pram aswell... glad they were so understanding!

Liz... Hope you and Dylan are good!

Lori... i really hope for your sake that all these aches and pains and twinges turn into something for you soon!

Donna... I hope something happens for you soon too.. just to release you of some of your pain. Hope DH is ok aswell. And defo fingers crossed that bubs comes so he has plenty of time with him before going back to work!

I haven't really had any twinges or niggles or anything, just suffering with the normal old backache which is horrendous and now my hips have started to play up! :cry:. Starting to feel your pain Donna.:cry: The lack of sleep is a nightmare isn't it???? Maternity leave is lovely... especially with the lack of sleep not having to get up in the morning is a god send :thumbup:
Well other than that not alot to say really, all baby's things are ready and her room and everything... very subtle and simple her room is! Not gone for pink, gone for neutral. We also now have her pram and have it set up with the carrycot on it ready. So glad we now have everything sorted.
Didn't really want the pram in the house before she was born but unfortunately MIL wont be able to get up again before she was born and she had the car seat so didn't want to risk being without that!!! :haha:

Hope you all have a fab day today ladies, i am planning on doing pretty sweet FA :winkwink:.

Love and hugs to all mums, bumps and Dylan xxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Well to update I have been to my reflexologist who is SO lovely and said she has done some moves to help the sweep.

I thought I might lose more of a plug than I have done but hey ho, I haven't had any BH today but I have had some pains in the top of my legs which is odd?! I just started to feel really sick while eating dinner so I'm going to have a bath & relax before pouncing on hubby later!!

Hope you've all had relaxing days & hope you feel better soon MM xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck Nat -hope labour starts soon for you and very soon you'll be holding your lil bubba xx


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck Nat fxd for you, post some pics on here and not just fb pls for us stalkers x


----------



## nb1984

Well it is 3am and I'm wide awake again!!!

After a bath & relaxing evening, doing the deed and off to bed I still got nothing!

No show, no broken waters, not even any braxton hicks!!!

So I guess I have until Saturday night now so it means I can get on with packing, I promise to post pics & an announcement here first as we won't put anything on fbook for a while. I have so many random people on there that I'd rather tell all our close friends & family first! So my sisters are under strict instructions not to post it all over!

Right I am going to hopefully fall back to sleep!! X


----------



## nb1984

My waters broke!! It was just before 6am and they really popped!! Will keep you updated when contractions start!!xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

OMG nat that's amazing.... keeping everything crossed for you!!!! Good luck babes. xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

MilitaryMummy said:


> OMG nat that's amazing.... keeping everything crossed for you!!!! Good luck babes. xxxxxxx

Thank you! My contractions are every 12 minutes now, but really mild still so just chilling in my rocking chair with my tens machine on, if you havent got one I really recommend it, it is def helping! xx


----------



## GossipGirly

oooo how exciting!!! :D good luck hope everything goes well for you! cant wait to see if you are pink or blue! x


----------



## MilitaryMummy

nb1984 said:


> MilitaryMummy said:
> 
> 
> OMG nat that's amazing.... keeping everything crossed for you!!!! Good luck babes. xxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you! My contractions are every 12 minutes now, but really mild still so just chilling in my rocking chair with my tens machine on, if you havent got one I really recommend it, it is def helping! xxClick to expand...

I dont have one but have heard there fab! what kind do you have?? xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Nat - OMG you'll have your baby by tomorrow latest, hope you aren't too uncomfortable just now and all the best.

I loved mt TENS with second labour, never got a chance with thrid and never got round to buying one this time -last one got broken some time down the line. WishI ahd bought one now, DH could use it jsut now, in fact I think I'll go get one jsut now -we have both been up ALL night with him in pain zzzzzzzz -back to the docs first thing this morning. OMG IF I go into labour in the next few days I am going to have to do it alone sob sob

Good Luck Nat xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Wow!!! Nat!!! So excited for you!!

Nothing to report here. Keep getting BH, but they never turn into anything else! Off to collect tens machine from a friend today. She bought one when she was pregnant so just going to borrow hers. Glad to hear its working hun!! Goodness me you will have your baby by tomorrow at the latest!!

I have a nice day planned with my SIL and nephew. He's almost 2 and very active so hoping running around after him in the garden might start something!! Haha! 

Nat I am so excited for you, but also SO jealous! I want a sweep!! Hehe!! Keep us updated!

Love and hugs all, have a nice day!
xxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wow Nat!!! the end is in sight!!! good luck with everything, are you going to wait as long as you can at home? omg you could have your baby by now!! (or it could be a day or so but here's hoping!)

yay yay yay yay! remember, don't stay on your back! the mw will try to get you there subtly 'let me just check baby' and then you'll end up staying on your back so remember to move!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Sorry ladies... what tens machine would you lot recommend??? xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MilitaryMummy said:


> Sorry ladies... what tens machine would you lot recommend??? xx

Lloyds chemist(in shop and online) have their TENS machines at half price just now -I just bought one for DH and I'll use it when in active labour -as its not a maternity one not recommended for pregnancy use, but would be fine in labour according to the pharmacist.

xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello! A very quick update! I was 4cm dialayed at 3pm contractions were over a minute with less than a minute in between so I rook the epidural at 2.30, after being up all night I was totally done!! They're confident baby B will be here tonight!! Will post again if/when I can!!

I hired a mama tens for £25 an it was brilliant highly recommend it!

Bythe way, gas and air is amazing!!!! Xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

yes gas and air is amazing nat!!! take care of yourself!! so excited for you, birth is sooooo AMAZING!! keep us updated!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eeeekkk! OMG SO EXCITING Nat!!! You' ll have your baby so soon.

All the best, hope it all goes well xxxx

Love the G&A too lol - looking forward to some myself soon -ish -well hopefully by the end of next week anyway.

Cant believe we are all coming to the end of our preggers journeys xxxxx

Keep in touch if you can Nat xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Me again!! I'm now on a hormone drip to speed things along as I only got to 5cm at 7pm since 3cm at 3pm and they're quite sure it will be here before midnight!!! I have got quite used to the epi now so hoping pushing doesn't hurt too much!!

Sending labour dust your way girls & thanks liz for the tip about my back!

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Brilliant Nat!!! I am so excited and I dont really know you haha- have my DD asking about you all day too haha -and I am back on here every hour or so checking in to see.

I cant wait, Go Girl!! You are doing fab, and the pushing will be a breeze- bet your ace at it !!!!!

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

well done nat keep going! hoping your holding your baby in your arms right now x


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Well Ruby Alice was born at 9.24pm and weighs 6 pound 6oz!! I am stunned, shocked, it is just nuts!! I was really sick at the end and since but just had a shower etc & I'm feeling more human!


Only 2 stitches yay!! Ruby is just so cute & tiny!

Thank you all so much for your messages, I will try and post a photo! Xxx


----------



## nb1984

I can't do a ic from my iPhone I'm afraid so Donna if you don't mind, pm me your mob number & I can text it to you to post!xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Congrats yay yay yay!!!! Just checking in as up with Dylan and so excited!!!! Thought I'd see some news on here and there was. Welcome to the world Ruby Alice!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Congratulations my dalring... so so happy for you!!!
Lots of love and cuddles to baby Ruby Alice xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG hun -so happy for you babe. WOW another baby and a lil girl -told you it was a pink bump haha. And she must be SO cute and tiny- cant wait to see her, I'll PM my mob now.


Congrats to you and hubby - well done xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Wow - congratulations Nat!! Well done!! Ruby Alice is a beautiful name!! I'm so happy for you and Jody! Can't wait to see a photo!! Xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

WOW!!!!! Huge congrats hun!! 
Welcome Ruby Alice!!! Cannot wait to see a pic!!! 

Bigs hugs to your both hun!! 

Make sure you get some rest my love!!!! Although, I bet all you want to do is stare at your gorgeous little girl!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lori -my stupid phone isn't accepting the media msg from Nat to get a pic of her gorgeous girl to post for her -maybe you'll have better luck trying to receive the pic to post - you could try PM- ing her your number if you dont mind. 

Well I have just been for my final massage therapy, and a mw appt too -all looking fab but baby still sitting comfortably lol and not looking like he is coming out any time soon haha. Massage was lovely, she used different oils today ,that she wouldn't use until practically fullterm as there is some evidence it CAN help get things going but I am not holding my breath haha. I asked about indcution dates and she told me as I am home confinement and low low risk then they are happy for me to go 13 days over, OMG -that's right up until 26th July -And DH is back at work on the 2nd of Aug - so you just know when my lil guy is gonna come now haha, Sod's law!!!! 

Oh well!

I was back at docs this am with DH too -got more drugs lol - and hopefully the right stuf this time, I went in with him and asked for them -because I know they are what he needs - all they have given him all week is cocodamol and brufen, then changed the brufen to diclofenac aarrgghh!! It is so frustrating sometimes!!! But DH is sleeping now -for the first time in days, and hopefully when he wakes up he is not going to still be suffering so much

Bet your next Lori , have a good day ladies -cant believe we now have 2 bonfire babies yay Dylan and Ruby xxxx 
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Scratch that idea Lori -as they have posted it on FB so here she is yay and wow so gorgeous -I want my baby now lol 

xxx :cloud9: xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!

I have had a lovely day today. Spent the morning with my lovely friend and she made us a lovely lunch of spicy pasta! Mmm! 
Then just chilled out all afternoon, had a little nap and I am currently sitting eating strawberries!
I feel relaxed today and have decided that baby is coming 2 weeks late....that way, anything else is a bonus. I am going to stop "non-planning" (i.e saying - oooh I might not be able to make it if baby arrives etc) and just get on with things....that should make the time hopefully go faster!!
Donna - Ill pm Nat hun, altho my phone is rubbish with piccies, my mum and hubby can never send them to me! Only accepts them at certain sizes! Think my settings are dodgy! I'll give it a go tho, want to see Ruby Alice!!
13 days over sounds so long, but I bet it will fly by hun, and you never know, he has every chance of coming earlier! Glad you enjoyed your massage, I could just do with one! Gonna try and DTD tonight, see if hubby will give in! So many people say it has worked for them when theyve been having niggles like me.....so fingers crossed! Then that's my last attempt at hurrying things along...just gonna relax about it!!

xxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

OH WOW!! Oh Donna, how gorgeous!!
Scratch all I have just said about being patient - I WANT MY BABY NOW TOO!!!!! Ruby Alice is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> OH WOW!! Oh Donna, how gorgeous!!
> Scratch all I have just said about being patient - I WANT MY BABY NOW TOO!!!!! Ruby Alice is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxxxx

Lol - feel exactly that way too haha :haha::haha::haha:
xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

justmarried24 said:


> OH WOW!! Oh Donna, how gorgeous!!
> Scratch all I have just said about being patient - I WANT MY BABY NOW TOO!!!!! Ruby Alice is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxxxx

hahahahaha that lasted a long time Lori! good self control!!

so excited for Nat!! you guys will soon be next, Donna - it might just all come on all of a sudden so it still can be anytime!! but in the end it will only be another 2 weeks! less than that!! and I'm sure if you pester the mw's long enough they might give in to some sort of induction for you!

so... when we all have babies (which will be very very soon) shall we move group over into baby groups to stay in touch!!?? I feel a bit of a cheat in here at the moment as I'm not preggo anymore! can't wait to talk to all of you about our babies!!!! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrsbeanbump said:


> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> OH WOW!! Oh Donna, how gorgeous!!
> Scratch all I have just said about being patient - I WANT MY BABY NOW TOO!!!!! Ruby Alice is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxxxx
> 
> hahahahaha that lasted a long time Lori! good self control!!
> 
> so excited for Nat!! you guys will soon be next, Donna - it might just all come on all of a sudden so it still can be anytime!! but in the end it will only be another 2 weeks! less than that!! and I'm sure if you pester the mw's long enough they might give in to some sort of induction for you!
> 
> so... when we all have babies (which will be very very soon) shall we move group over into baby groups to stay in touch!!?? I feel a bit of a cheat in here at the moment as I'm not preggo anymore! can't wait to talk to all of you about our babies!!!! xxxxClick to expand...


Yep definitely need to keep in touch; over in the baby forum -cant wait to get there haha. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

oh wow congrats nat she is gorgeous! soooo cute, well done xxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!!

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages & thank you for popping the photo on! I'm going to apologise now for the typing of this but I'm using my iPhone as hubby & Ruby are both sleeping! Buster is too, he is not quite sure who this new person is in 'our room!' but he is very good with her.

Well ladies here goes...get yourself a cuppa & Donna have some painkillers as this is gona be long!!!

I had my sweep on Wednesday morning, she said my cervix was thin and 1cm but to the back & left, I then had reflexology & she said she felt positive about it, went home & talked hubby into DTD!! 

He said it felt 'weird' but couldn't really give more of a reason than that! It wasn't the best I've ever had either hahaha ;)

went to sleep and at 3am I was WIDE awake, I tried everything to fall back asleep but nothing would work. So then it finally got to 10 to 6, our alarm goes off at 6.15 so I knew hubby would wake soon and then I felt a 'pop', I had NO idea it would be like that!! It felt mildly painful but even then the thought it was my waters didn't even cross my mind!

About a minute later I leaked some fluid & made it to the loo where it just kept on coming! I couldn't move without leaking!

Hubby was very awake by now so took buster out very reluctantly but I shooed him out thecdoor. By 7.30 my contractions hadn't started just very mild cramps so I said he was better off going to work than sitting and obsessing with me all morning. I think he was so stunned that he just went!!

By 8.30 they started so I popped on my tens, they were about 8 mins apart but only one in every 4 or 5 was strong enough to really pump up my tens.

I called the labour ward & explained and said my contractions are very mild but they said to take my tine & come in. I waited a while before calling jody as my mum had come over by this point, I was stripping the bed, sweeping, mopping!!! Haha saying 'i don't need to go in this is nuts!' 

We got there about 11 and my contractions in the car were worse sitting down than when I could walk around, they checked me & said I was 3cm at 12 and my contractions were way stronger by now!

I was confident to stay on my tens for a bit but the midwife came back 10 mins later & 'strongly advised' the gas & air, oh she was right!! It made me feel quite awful actually, I do not miss that horrid drunk feeling of the room spinning at all! I used the gas and air until 4pm when my contractions were 1 min 30 long and less than a minute apart.

They were so intense, I was pacing on the spot as I found counting my steps and lifting my knees while taking really deep breaths made them pass quicker! Hubby was superb and letting me squeeze the he'll out of his hand, getting me water & holding me up after as the g&a was making me so dizzy!

At 4 she said would I like pethadibe, I couldn't speak but hubby knew I didn't so I remember her saying to him I couldn't carry on as I would have no energy to push with how quick & intense the contractions are.

I agreed to the epi which they got in about 5pm and I was 5cm. Bit disappointed it wasn't more but hey ho!!

Right sorry to cut this off here but Ruby is awake and hungry, will update more later, sending lots of live and labour dust to all if you who need it!xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done Nat -so glad everything worked out so well -enjoy your precious little bundle- she is so adorable, really gorgeous - I am SO jealous, I want mine out too haha -and looke like they are going to let me go the full 13 days over -so could still be waiting come 26th July haha -PLEASE NO!!!

Wow cant believe we hae 2 Bonfire babies now -who'll be next???? 

love to mums, bumps , Dylan and Ruby xxx
xx


----------



## nb1984

Me again!! Miss Ruby has hiccups so we are awake!

By the time the anethatist came I was feeling the pain!! Jody said I was teLly doing 'the running man' by this point!! It felt painless going inwhich they did inbetween contractions & I could choose when it was topped up, provided it had been an hour since the last.

I'm not sure how many top ups I had but I managed the odd 10 mins doze here and there which really helped, I was checked at 7.45 and they said I was 9cm!!! We were so excited! I was worried how I would push as I was so tired but it was fine!

The midwife said to try a push on my next contraction as the lip was so thin around the babies head that she thought that it would get me to ten, it worked!!

So the pushing began, this all blurs into one now as I got very tired but the time between contractions was short so it was ok, ruby started to get a bit distressed after about an hour as she was looking off to the side slightly so couldn't come down the curve properly, so the midwife suggested a cap to pull her around the bend which again worked fab.

So another 30 mins or so and suddenly they said 'mygoodness that's a lot of hair!' to which both jody and I cried! Then soon after she was out, she was so grey and all caught up in the cord bur they soon got it off her and she was put on my tummy, they asked if they could tell us the sex to which they said she was a girl and I looked at jody and said 'oh my god, really!? Are they sure?!' we had both been so sure my bump was a boy!!

They got ruby cleaned up, I forgot to say halfway through pushing I threw up, I ha been feeling sick for a while, my body seems to do this with any pain killer stronger than paacetamol or nurofen! And I was still feeling really sick so unfortunately I was again.

The poor poor midwife who was trying to deliver my placenta, the force of me throwing up forced something to rupture and she was just covered in blood, little ruby was happily on my tummy without a care in the world!

The next hour or so was a blur as she was weighed etc and I had to be put on a drip as I couldn't eve. Sip water without being sick again. I felt so odd and tired and overwhelmed, the next few hours until morning were very hard and I didn't know what to feel, the modwife said I had a crazy amaoibt of colostum. She said she hasn't seen anyone with this much in years, I knew I had been leaking a lot in the night but didn't realise it was so much more than usual but ruby got a good feed from it at midnight then we went to our own room.

She slept terribly and at 4am she was so upset, jody had left around 2am after I showered, so I pushed the buzzer and asked if I should feed er and could I hve some help and the midwife said no she was fine from the midnight feed and just comfort her. She didn't want to be put down ad I was so worried I would fall asleep with her in the bed. We got some solid sleep from 5 til 7 and I asked the next midwife to help me feed and she was shocked I had been told no, she said they were changing shifts and someone would come by, finally about 8.30 they Did and she got some more milk but she was not latching well at all, she would take a lick and go to sleep!

In hindsight she must have been starving and warm and couldn't wake up bu I had no idea. They let us go home at 3 and mum came over which was lovely, my poor dad someone drove into the front of his car and wrote it off on his way to meet ruby!

He is fine thank god.

Anyway, it got to 2am this mronong and poor ruby was in such a state, we decided to give her 3oz which she took in a flash and then slept I would be surprised if she had had 0.5oz from me all day the poor tiny thing. Today the midwife came by and gave me a syringe and told me to hand express every 4 hours for 5 mins on each side, I did that tonight ad got so much out which my gorgeous girl happily took so I'm really glad I can do this and top up feeds too.

So today i feel like a new woman, I just adore her, can't kiss and cuddle her Enough and feel like I have a feeding plan in place too so that I can work with it tomorrow.

Sorry ifni just totaly rambled on I will try ad get on a pc tmrw and edit all my awful spelling fro. My phone!

Donna- really hope your lo is starting to play ball and not go overdue at all, keeping everything crossed for you.

Lori - can't wait to hear good news from your end and see some pics, you are in my thoughts!

Liz- thanks so much for your fab texts yesterday I was feeling so low and they really helped me, thank you!

Gossipgirly- thanks for dropping in. Feel free to add me on fbook if u want to see more pics of ruby!

Neen- I've been thinking of you today, sorry o haven't had time to check your journal, thank you for yournkibd congrats and I really hope all is ok with you, sending you a massive hug.

Chelsie- come on cupcake!!! Not long now!!

Right I have fed ruby and she is settled so hopefully sone sleep for me now, lots of love to all and thanks for Reading! Sorry for typos!!xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Ladies :flower:

Nat - I cant believe that mw told you NOT to feed her -stupid cow!!!:growlmad: Glad you are managing a feeding plan now, hope the breastfeeding gets established real soon. Good news about all that colostrum too, my milk supply has always been really rubbish the first few days and I am expecting the same again lol -I haven't leaked once haha. At least I know from prev experience that I should still be able to do it -I hope!!! As long as he's not a HUGE 10lb-er and comes out ravenous haha (which by the size of my bump looks likely haha :haha:)
I have been looking at all your pics on Fb and showing them off to anyone who'll look haha -Ruby is so gorgeous -I would be non stop kissing and hugging her too haha. I remember so clearly the first few weeks with Ben, DH and I used to just sit for hours looking at him in awe of how gorgeous and perfect we thought he was. :hugs:

Lori- hope all is well with you, are you having any more pain, twinges or anything to report??? :shrug::shrug:Had a show or waters breaking?? Anything? Wont be long now for any of us I s'pose -think I am going to be the last lol! :hugs:

Chelsie -hope your backache has eased off a bit, now you aren't at work. Yay for single figures hun - your lil cupcake will be here soon too. 
They do tell you that boys can be lazy haha and in no rush to be born (Dylan obviously the exception to the rule Liz haha) so both your girls will be here before my lazy wee sod, I am sure. Anything from your end either -twinges, painful BH, show etc? :hugs:

I am having NOTHING at all. My lil guy is waiting til the end. :nope::nope:

Liz -hope you and Dylan are doing well, and that b-feeding is going well. See he put on an other pound in weight - that really is great - well done mummy!
:thumbup::thumbup:

Nina -thanks for popping in, must be SO hard for you just now :hugs::kiss:; I am sure you'll have your BFP real soon babe. 

Gemma -thanks for popping in too- lovely little bump you are develeping there, the next few months will fly past hun, then you'll be at this stage haha -'when time stood still' haha :haha:-Only kidding- I think it's just me haha -So impatient to meet my little guy -I mean I am NOT even overdue yet!!!!! What the hell will I be like next week; or the week after haha. :haha:

So at least DH is feeling much better, he is still occassionally really sore and would rattle if I shook him due to the mountains of tablets he is now on haha, but he is getting some sleep and not spending hours on end going ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow -really couldn't have coped with that had I went into labour; I had already spoken to my sis about being my birth partner cos if he thought (or even jested) that his pain was in any way like /similar/ equal to mine in labour I may have killed him haha :haha::haha:

My dad goes on his hols tonight, so only a few hours left for his newest grandson to arrive before he leaves -oh well, I am just hoping he doesn't hold on the full week until he gets back tbh!!! DH is taking them to the airport at 1am, so hopefully that will guarantee I am in labour lol:haha::haha:

Well I'd better go get some b/fast, some painkillers and put some washing on etc -but it is SO wet here, cannot get anything out to get dried, I dread my house looking like a chinese laundry when the mw's come ,clothes hanging off every doorframe, radiator etc but I jsut cant get anything dry and its still too muggy to put on any heating -it'd be like a sauna in here lol

ttfn ladies, have agood day ,wonder if we hav enaother baby today??? love n hugs :hugs: to all mums, bumps, and the gorgeous Dylan and Ruby :kiss::kiss:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Fab story Nat, looks like you had a few hiccups but alls well in the end!! Sorry the midwife said no to feeding, you might want to think about complaining about that, are you on demand feeding? especially if she was just born and was hungry!! the journey must make babies work up quite the apetite!!! Glad your feeding well now, saw more pics of Ruby on facebook, so adorable!!! you must be very eager to get out to the shops and get some proper girly little outfits? or are they all arriving in little parcels?? Sounds like your settling in well at home, and I saw buster for the first time on fb, I didn't know he was HUGE!! glad he is okay with Ruby! You must be well chuffed! and if you need any help at all you know where I am!!

Donna, Lori, Chelsea... this is the week!! good luck, can't wait to hear all about your experiences!! 

xxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

fab story nat, I actually had tears in my eyes and then when u said about the all the hair I just bubbled.. must be hormones haha, horrible mw not letting you feed grrr who do they think they are? Il add you to facebook now :)

thanks donna :) I Cant wait to be at your stage!! I want to meet my little girl! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!

Just a quick one, sorry Ive been awol....not been able to get on computer and I hate using net on my phone as it takes a lifetime!!

Nothing more to report here!! Gutted! But nothing I can do apart from wait, and I suppose Im not actually due til Thursday!! 

Nat - hope all is well hun! I need to read your full birth story later on! Hope Ruby is doing well!!!! She is so so cute!!

Donna - not long now for us!!

Liz - hope Dylan and you are doing well!!

Chelsie - any twinges??

Well girls, Im off to go for some lunch and a drive in the countryside (over the hills and bumps hehe!) with hubby so will be back later on!

Lots of love and :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Lovely birth story Nat.... had tears in my eyes!!!! :blush:
I'm so jealous!!!!!
No twinges or anything at all for me, just worsening back ache which is really starting to get annoying.... had shooting pains from my lower back all the way up to my neck earlier got i was in agony lol.
But other than that nothing new this end!!!!!
Hope all Mums and bubs are good!
Lots of love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls

Just checking in....still nothing here....but got a lovely day planned having lunch with my best friends for one of their bdays! So Im off to buy a cake and some candles for our little party! Hehe! 

Hope everyone is well, hope Ruby and Dylan are good!! Cannot wait to meet my little baby now!

Chelsie - my back is the same hun! Agony! Especially at night! Hopefully it's a sign of something good to start!

Lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Still here too haha, who'll be next??

I quite fancy a birthday baby haha -so anytime after midnight lil guy, and my fave mw, Fiona is on call tonight and I would so LOVE for her to deliver my wee man -she is so pro home birth and just so easy going and friendly. She has been doing my antenatal massage the past few months so I really feel I know her better than the rest -in fact the other two I have seen regularly are both on their hols, so more likely it will be a complete stranger if not Fiona. So come on my little man -need to go bouncing on my ball again -its not working in the slightest lmao- but makes me feel like I am doing something haha :haha::haha:

Other than wishful thinking though, not even a twinge her still :shrug::shrug:

xxx :hugs:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies...

Well still no twinges or niggles or anything to suggest cupcake is going to make an appearance... :cry:
Suppose there is still 5 days till due date :haha:
Well the back ache is worse than ever and am now getting shootig pains from the bottom of my back all the way up to the top of my neck... god it stops me in my tracks!!!! Hips are also giving me quite alot of jip now especially during the night... and sleep deprivation is soooooo not good :haha:
They managed to get me an earlier MW appointment than what i was ment to have, so am now going to see MW on sunday (due date) and hopefully will be getting a sweep done aswell if baby has made no signs!!!! So fingers crossed :wacko:.

So how are you ladies... are we getting any signs from Lori or Donna??

Liz - hope you and Dylan are good?

Nat - how are you settling with Ruby??

God i'm so jealous... i want her out now!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love to mums, bumps, Dylan and Ruby xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning peeps!!

Well nothing at this end apart from (like you Chelsie) serious sleep deprivation!! I was up at 2am vomitting too! Not pleasant!! Feel so wrecked today, got no motivation for anything! I have friends coming round at 1ish so I need to get a wiggle on and get showered, tidy around etc!

Chelsie - I hope you get your sweep on Sunday!! My MW best do one on Friday (40+1) but I dont hold out much hope as the standard procedure is 41 weeks here!!! So not fair if they make me wait another week!!! 

Donna - Happy birthday hun!!! Hope your little man makes an appearance soon!!! I wonder who will be next!!

Liz and Nat - hope you're both good and your little bundles of joy are still fantastic! Cannot wait to meet my baby now!!!! 

Lots of love and hugs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

This is so exciting!

I read every morning to see if anyone has gone into labour! 

Sorry Donna but I have a feeling Lori will be next! LOL

Such an exciting time for you!

Thanks for worrying about me and popping to my journal - i'm doing ok actually! Onwards and upwards!

Loads of love to mums, bumps, Dylan and Ruby! x x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette said:


> This is so exciting!
> 
> I read every morning to see if anyone has gone into labour!
> 
> Sorry Donna but I have a feeling Lori will be next! LOL
> 
> Such an exciting time for you!
> 
> Thanks for worrying about me and popping to my journal - i'm doing ok actually! Onwards and upwards!
> 
> Loads of love to mums, bumps, Dylan and Ruby! x x x x x

Yep lol :haha:- me too Nina -Lori has definitley been having more labour looking signs that me anyways xxxx And now being sick too -GO Lori !!!! Good day to have a baby today xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi, Just popping in!!
Not long now for the next bonfire baby!!

Dylan and I are doing well, was going to go to the cinema this morning to see eclipse with Dylan as it was a special showing that allowed babies with lower sound and a bit brighter lights, but we had an awful night last night!! Dylan couldn't settle properly, woke up at 1am and then not back to sleep until 3am and then up again I think around 6 and then he wouldn't settle in the moses basket after his feed so he came into bed with me and fell asleep on my chest but he woke up like every 5 minutes with a little cry so mummy didn't get very good sleep. So by the time we woke up around 10 (after another feed at 8) I realised there was no way I'd be at the cinema for 11 and plus he is still being a bit restless.... So the sleepless nights don't stop Lori!! hehe

Hubby will be really dissapointed we didn't go to cinema as he knew I really wanted to go see the movie and this special screening was the only one this week, maybe they will do again next week and we'll be able to go. He's fast asleep on me now though, I think I fed him up and now he's passed out from being so tired... but he only likes to sleep on someone!! Bad habits already, I know I know.... o well...

Happy Birthday Donna!!

xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

wannabubba#4 said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> This is so exciting!
> 
> I read every morning to see if anyone has gone into labour!
> 
> Sorry Donna but I have a feeling Lori will be next! LOL
> 
> Such an exciting time for you!
> 
> Thanks for worrying about me and popping to my journal - i'm doing ok actually! Onwards and upwards!
> 
> Loads of love to mums, bumps, Dylan and Ruby! x x x x x
> 
> Yep lol :haha:- me too Nina -Lori has definitley been having more labour looking signs that me anyways xxxx And now being sick too -GO Lori !!!! Good day to have a baby today xxxClick to expand...

Hmmm I'm not so sure about me being next....nothing really happening today, apart from the mega tiredness! I havent got much of an appetite and have a few little BH but nothing major - AGAIN!!

Ah poor Dylan, glad he managed to get some sleep but sorry you missed the special showing of Eclipse Liz.

Nina - glad you're good chic!! And thanks for thinking Ill be next..... its good having positive vibes being sent my way! But I wouldnt put money on it hun! hehehe!!

Off to make spicy spag bol for tea....see if that helps!!

Love and hugs 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies - my mw has just phoned to say my iron levels are still low -wth?? been on iron 3 x daily, loads of vit c and making sure I am eating loads of haem iron too -I never took the call though, it was DH and he never asked about specifics so I'll find out exactly what tomorrow. It wont impact my homebirth though but may have an effect on me wanting a sweep tomorrow. Oh Shit -I hope not -really looks like I am going for the long haul now!!! haha AAAAAaarrghhhhh -want my lil baby now haha

xxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Oh no Donna! Do you think it may prevent the sweep being done? Ill keep my fingers crossed that your MW will still do it! Are you having a sweep at 40+1 due to SPD? Im going to ask for one on Friday.....what do you think my chances of getting one are? It seems most MW's make you wait til 41wks which I think is cruel as they're not even guaranteed to work! Hmmmmppphh!! Really hope your MW will do one today and it works so you get to meet your little man MEGA soon!!!

Nothing to report at this end. Had a really good sleep last night...only woke up twice for the toilet, so I feel good today! Still going to have a nice lazy day tho as the weather is pants - raining and foggy!!! 

Hope everyone is good today and that we might have another baby by the end of the day!! Hehehe!!

Love and hugs 

:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo a good sleep! a good sign! your body getting you prepared!! xx


----------



## justmarried24

GossipGirly said:


> ooo a good sleep! a good sign! your body getting you prepared!! xx

I hope so hun!!! Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

:cry: just back from MW - no sweep carried out as baby is sitting too high, wee sod was at least fixed at the brim last week, and is now free again -so cos of the risk of cord prolapse they'll not do it. I have an appt for Monday to have anoter looks see if he has come down any but tbh my last two never engaged until active labour so that's that by the looks of things.

I cannot believe how gutted I fell, have been sobbing since I came home :cry::cry: , DH is really disappointed too and that makes me worse cos I feel I have let him down. Baby SHOULD be here by now! :nope::nope:

Soon the phone will start ringing too- how'd it go? get your sweep? any twinges? are we having a baby today? and on and on :cry::cry: ... think I'll just unplug the phone. 

Lori -is your LO engaged, cos I was told today that national guidelines are 1st baby 40w as long as baby is engaged ,there is no risk of low lying placenta and that the cervix is forwards and thus favourable (which tends to be the case if baby is engaged as the cervix sits behind baby's head).
Hope your appt is more successful ladies 

xxx :cry:


----------



## justmarried24

Awww Donna. Sending you big hugs hun....hope that little man moves down by Monday!! Come on little man, get shifting!!! Head down and in position please!! 
Baby was 3/5 engaged at 36 and 38 week appts, and midwife thinks she will still be there til I go into active labour....do you think 3/5ths is enough for her to consider a sweep this week? I'm not getting hopes up as she did say 41 weeks when I last saw her!

I have had very few twinges today! Not sure what my body is doing! Little lady is quite quiet too, which always worries me, but maybe she is just relaxing! Hehe!

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> Awww Donna. Sending you big hugs hun....hope that little man moves down by Monday!! Come on little man, get shifting!!! Head down and in position please!!
> Baby was 3/5 engaged at 36 and 38 week appts, and midwife thinks she will still be there til I go into active labour....do you think 3/5ths is enough for her to consider a sweep this week? I'm not getting hopes up as she did say 41 weeks when I last saw her!
> 
> I have had very few twinges today! Not sure what my body is doing! Little lady is quite quiet too, which always worries me, but maybe she is just relaxing! Hehe!
> 
> xxxx

Yep Lori I am sure it is, last week my lil guy was' fixed at brim' and when I asked about the possibility of a sweep then, my mw said that was fine along as cervix was favourable and no low lying placenta -the mw today said baby was free again and she would be to scared to risk it, espec since it was in the Gp surgery only.
Mondays appt is at the CMU so fx'd lil guy is lower down. In fact C'mon lil baby -before Monday would be even better lol :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls.....I really hope things get moving for you asap! I will think 'contraction' thoughts for you! Loads of love x x x x


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

So sorry, I don't think I live on this planet at the moment, I feel bad for abandoning my girls!! Ruby will sleep for 3 hour intervals, and during the day she will feed, change and pretty much to back to sleep...but during the night she can stay awake for anything up to 2 hours between naps!!! I have got no idea how to switch this!

She is a lot more alert today, really looking around & studying our faces. She is just divine I could eat her! We both can't get enough of her! Tomorrow we are going to see our new house & show little Ruby Roo around, I'm so excited as we haven't been there in over a month!!

Packing is going well, almost done bar the kitchen & the shed which we are dreading! 

Donna - sorry to hear about your sweep, I really hope something changes before Monday, what did you get for your birthday?

Lori- sending positive thoughts your way, come on little lady!!! Fingers crossed you vanish on us tomorrow :)

chelsie- I hope you get a good sleep and the back ache let's up you poor thing :( 

Liz - so sorry I haven't text you back yet, I promise to tomorrow!

Gemma - thanks for adding me on fbook, you must be so excited! I lived 2nd tri it was such a nice time.

And finally the lovely Neen!!! You are such a star & I love to hear from you, I know I already said it but I'm loving your attitude and PMA keep going girl Ruby is sending you baby dust xxxxxx

right off to bed for me, lots of live! And any night time tips do let me know!!!xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning girls! 

Officially DUE today....and nothing happening yet! Come on baby, get moving! Hehe!

Lovely to hear from you Nat, dont apologise for not being on, I can imagine you're so busy and smitten with Ruby!!! She sounds fab! Hope you enjoy visiting the new house and that she loves where she is going to live and grow up!!

I'm off to a friends for lunch today, just having a normal day, hoping something might happen at some point, but Im not convinced!! At midwife tomorrow, wonder if she will do anything....probs not as Ill only be one day over! 

Hope you're all well today girls!! 

Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Ladies

I'll start again- had this all typed up ready to send haha and the computer decided to reconfigure windows and shut down - no option to save data or any bloody thing lol

So sorry now the shortrnrd version lol
Hi Nat ,nice to hear from you. Are you all ready for the move on the 19th still? 
Lori -congrats on EDD, hoping your favouarable for a sweep tomorrow and mw is accomodating -you could have your lil princess by the weekend
Liz - hope you and Dylan are well
Chelsie - any twinges hun, are we going to get one more 'early' bonfire baby; or are the threee of us left going overdue??

Nina - thanks for popping in hun, so nice to hear from you -glad you are sounding nice n positive. Hopefully this will be your month babe PMA PMA PMA - but you are right, try not and stress it too much, It WILL happen xxxxx

And nothing at all to report from me -nada, nil, zilch - baby still sittting up under my ribs lol - 2 days OVERDUE !!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies.... another one saying that there is nothing to report... can't see little cupcake coming before her due date!! She has given me no suggestion to say that she willl haha! Back is still really playing up and really suffering from tiredness with the anaemia, as the iron tablets don't seem to be working! :wacko:

Nat: i bet you can't wait to go and see the new house again! So glad everything is going well with Ruby! :)

Liz: How are you and Dylan?

Lori: Fingers crossed for MW tomorrow... i've got a MW appointment on sunday (due date) and hoping that they will help me along also fingers crossed.

Donna: sorry to hear that your having a rough time and they wont do anything for you! When have you got to go back again??? Keeping fingers crossed you'll go naturally and bubs start's making a move soon!!!! lol. 

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well, just had hv and lo is 9lb 7oz this week!!! weight gain of 1lb 6oz in one week!! I knew he liked the booby but didn't think we'd be this successful!! well off to my 6 week appointment this afternoon with the gp. hoping I dont have to get my who ha out....

tried to dtd the other night :sex: but wasn't very successful yet. going to try again soon as it wasn't too bad but I chickened out!! however, the funny thing is I mentioned birth control and dh said not to bother, and I was like, well I could get pregnant again, and he was like okay!! hahaha... but I'm sure we'll start using birth control when dtd again! 

Nat - dont worry about it!! hope bfeeding is going well and you're doing well. Hope your not getting to stressed with all the moving/packing stuff. I couldn't imagine doing that as well as looking after Dylan in the first few weeks!

well, watching and waiting for Lori, Donna, & Chelsie.... and Neen, still stalking you too, hope you have fun in London this weekend!!

Good Luck all!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow Liz -Dylan is a booby monster lol -good weight gain little man x

Cant believe its been almost 6 weeks since you had him - amzing how time passes so quickly on one hand and feels soooooooo sloooooooooooooooow on the other haha

Hope your postnatal check went well and re: hubby and birth control -is he thinking a bro/ or sis for Dylan already ?? Must be really enjoying fatherhood xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Yes Donna, Dylan is a little booby monster!!! he is starting to feed constantly in the day as we've not given him a dummy yet and I think he's using my breast for a bit of comfort.... still goes 3-4 hours in the night though.

my checkup went well, stiches all healed up have to go get a scan though at some point to check if my cyst is still hanging out on my ovary! And yeah I think dh is quite open to the idea of another one, but I'm not sure it will be that soon, but the gp told me exclusive breastfeeding (not expressing) is 98% effective method of birth control!! go figure, I was suprised!! 

any more twinges at all??? at least the weather is calmed down and is quite a bit cooler today!! well dh just made me some tea so I'm off xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrsbeanbump said:


> any more twinges at all??? xxxx

Nope haha -little guy is happy where he is I think haha:haha:

Although have been getting increased pelvis pain tday and shooting pain in my thighs - so either he is moving down slightly -yay for sweep on Mon; or more likely I have overdone it on my birth ball - bounce bounce bounce bounce haha 

I exclusively b-fed each of my kids and unfortunately for me would have been one of the 2% as my periods regulated like clockwork and therefore I was as fertile as ever -but if I were NTNP then I'd go for it lol -although this IS my last lol :haha:- would have loved two close together but after my spd experience this time, not a good idea lol xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

donna, who knows when lo#2 will come along! watch this space!

so gp just called and we have to go into hospital tomorrow for D to get blood tests done as gp called the hospital dr to discuss his yellowish colour and so off to hospital again!! not looking forward to going back for tests, didn't realise how traumatised I was by our whole hospital ordeal until the prospect of going back for more tests arose!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: poor dh didn't know what to do with me! I think I feel better now, It was initially the prospect of going to hospital on my own that was quite distressing, but I changed the appointment time and now dh going too. Its also distressing we'll prob be seeing some of the same drs that dealt with Dylan originally and I think one of them is prob in trouble for discharging us the first time as his weight was so low so we'll see what dr we see tomorrow that takes the bloods! so glad dh coming too!

wishing for an eventful night for you Donna, Chelsi, & Lori! xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies, just a quick one from me.... was in hospital earlier... nothing to worry about and no still no baby! haha....
I had a leak last night which was quite alot and another one this morning and had been feeling very wet all day so rung the community MW and they put me through to Triage... Triage asked me to go in and get checked out just incase it was my waters leaking.... was there for over 2 1/2 hours grrrrr... but no it wasn't my waters and they didn't say much else about bubs apart from she has a very strong heartbeat which is all good.
Got a feeling this little madam is in there for the long haul!!!! :(
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Liz -hope everthting goes okay tomorrow, and glad your DH is able to go with you 
xx be thinking of you then xxx

Chelsie- glad all is well hun, sorry it wasn't your waters - wont be long now though.. for any of us I am sure xx

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning ladies!!

Im still here!!

Liz - hope all is well with Dylan at hospital today. Im sure it will be :hugs: Glad hubby is going with you.

Chelsie - ah gutted for you it wasnt your waters!! Did they do an internal to check for dilation or anything? Hope it happens soon hun!!

Donna - any twinges??

Nat - hope you enjoyed visiting the house yday!!

Well, not much going on here! Had a lot of strong pains last night and early this morning then they went away! They are coming and going now but not as strong! Think they are probs just BH! 

At midwife at 10.30....praying she might do a little sweep....going to beg if need be! Haha!! My brother is taking me so his face will be a picture if she does one and anything happens on the way home! Haha!! Bless him! Wishful thinking that tho! Ha!

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday!! Come on you babies!!!

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck for tday Lori -tell her you are NOT leaving til she does it haha -seems to be the norm everywhere else btw - it's in the NICE guidelines -first time mums should be offered 1st sweep at 40weeks unless low lying placenta, baby too high in pelvis or cervix not favourable- i.e closed and posterior (but she'll not know this without examining you ).

I cannot believe I am going to spend another w/end without having had my baby boohoo- sore pelvis today as well -so just feeling miserable and fedup. I really overdone it yday (trying to help things along) and it obviously never done anything -bloody waste of time and effort and now I am bloody sore too. Sorry to moan, p*ssed off tday.
And I awoke at 3am and wa sup for hours as I was so sore and then jsut couldn't sleep, so am tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz now haha. Maybe a few hours back in my kip will help my mood lmao.

Liz I am sure all wil be well today hun, thinking of you xx
Nat Hope your lil princess slept better for you both last night xx
Chelsie -anything hun? xx

Have a good day ladies, love to mums, bumps, Dylan and Ruby xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Well, nothing to report! She wouldnt do the sweep or even an internal!!! Im so gutted! 

Booked in for sweep next Friday as no bloody appointments on the Thurs so Ill be 41+1 which Im not happy about either!! Also booked induction for 29th July....seems AGES away! 

So I am not a happy lady, feel p*ssed off, in pain with BH and just want to meet my baby!! 

Sorry for ranting girls!! Aaarrgghhhh!!!

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> Well, nothing to report! She wouldnt do the sweep or even an internal!!! Im so gutted!
> 
> Booked in for sweep next Friday as no bloody appointments on the Thurs so Ill be 41+1 which Im not happy about either!! Also booked induction for 29th July....seems AGES away!
> 
> So I am not a happy lady, feel p*ssed off, in pain with BH and just want to meet my baby!!
> 
> Sorry for ranting girls!! Aaarrgghhhh!!!
> 
> xxxx

I feel your pain hun -OMG 29th July!!! Aarrghhhhh, please hurry up babies!!!

I will honestly break down if they make me go the full 14 days over before induction -would be 27 th July for me NO!!!!! :cry::cry::cry: 

Good news about the BH though hun (as painful as they are - sorry!) as least it means your body must be gearing up for labour - I AM HAVING NOTHING !!And a sweep on the 23rd too- so hopefully (if you have not gone before)then that will work for you xxxx

Cant believe it, really thought he'd be here by now!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Take care and PMA PMA These babies cannot stay in there forever lol !!!!

I must admit I am worried about his size now though ,dont wont to give birth to a baby the size of a toddler -all my tiny baby stuff is NOT going to fit!!!!!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Chelsie -had her lil girl this morning I see from Fb - many congrats hun and Macie is a lovely name. Good weight too. Is it bad that I am getting more than a tad jealous lol?????

Bet mine will be last and a 10lber haha- all my wee gorgeous tiny clothes I have bought will be wasted -oh well there's always EBay!!!

Looking forward to the birth story and pics hun xxxx 

Just me and you now Lori to pop- can't be long now xxx

Lotta love to mums, Lori-bump, Dylan, Ruby and Macie xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

aww congrats chelsie!! hope everything went well, can't wait to hear about it!! :) xxx


----------



## nb1984

Evening girls!!

Lori I am so sorry to hear that they wouldn't even give you an internal :( if you fancy it & can find one I highly recommedna reflexologist, I really think that helped for me!

Donna sane for you my love, when is your next mwife appointment? Fingers crossed you get some baby signs very soon! I woke up at 3am on the ties, weds and thurs before going into labour on the thurs so I hope it means the same for you!

Chelsie how exciting congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics I an stalking you on fcebook!

Liz I really hope it goes ok at the hospital I don't blame you for not feeling comfortable about it.

Well Ruby gave us 7 hours sleep last night which was heaven! She seems to be in a routine of sleep for 3 hours, feed and be awake for an hour then back down again for 3 but this morning went back down for 4! Yay! She is a little superstar and we just can't get enough of her!

I'm still shocked at how relaxed we are about moving on Monday, we both got so excited about going to see it yesterday & did so much packing today that all I hav left is the kitchen now, I just cannot wait!

Anyway got to go eat before Ruby Roo wakes at 8ish, lots of love and serious labour thoughts to Lori and Donna! Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies -
Well still here, still no twinges , no increased CM, no clear outs, no nausea/ vomitting, no cramps, no plug/ show, no waters, no period pains, NOTHING haha -think my body may be broken!!! 4 days overdue!!

Liz -how'd the hospital appt go? Everything okay I hope.

My wee nephew was seeing a neursurgeon yday as his skull bones have fused prematurely and they were considering breaking and re-setting his skull.Ouch!!!
Anyway ,good news - the neuro guy decided that his head looked okay and would develop fine and that, although they are still keeping an eye on things, they dont think he'll need surgery at all. So relieved -poor wee tike has been through enough.

Lori -anything? Woke up this morning and told DH -bet Lori had her baby yday/ last night. Then it will only be little ol' me left in here. 

Liz -hope Ruby slept well for you again. Not long til the big move now -bet you are excited to get in there now. 

Chelsie -hope you are home and all well with Macie, feeding and sleeping well etc. Are you b-feeding or formula? How's it all going?

Anyway -off for a nice bath (once I've checked to see if there are more July babies lol -obsessed some haha) then need to go buy more RLT -ran out last night and then another day of waiting (not so patiently). Was going to go to the higland games today but at £10 per adult and £7 per child, I am NOT risking it- to have me go into labour and waste all that money haha -plus its mainly field based -so my crutches aren't the best mode of transport.

Have a good day ladies, love to mums ,Lori- bump, Dylan, Ruby and Macie xxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Donna, sorry your not having very much luck with your symptoms!! he'll be here anytime now!! Try pineapple juice, I had two pints the night before Dylan was born! never know, might bring something on.

Hospital went okay, were in and out in just over an hour and then they called us to say the results that had come back were fine but we need to call back on Monday for the full results. 

Well just got back from Next sale!! got loads of lil sleepsuit 3packs for £6 each! and then some other bits and bobs, was there for 5am!! its the only benefit of not getting anysleep is that getting up at 4 to go to next is a doddle!! I was already up feeding Dylan!

well off to make some lunch, take care all!! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol cant believe you were at Next for 5am haha -brilliant -glad you got some bargains -I had a look online but they had nothing really -and I am not in the mood for fighting my way through any crowds lol - not physically fit or mentally in a good place either tbh haha
Are you getting lots of smiles from gorgeous Dylan now? Such a sweet age he is at now!

Oh well -maybe will try some pineapple juice ,although I hve already tried fresh pineapples by the tonne too

have a good weekend

xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey all

Im still here too....had some mega pains last night and early this morning again and they have been on and off today but theyre not coming regular enough! My back is aching today! 
A friend from work who was due 20/7 had her little girl this morning. Im so happy for her, but also so sad for myself....isnt that awful!!! Hoping something happens for me soon!

Donna - sending you lots of labour dust too hun!!! Hope something happens soon for us both!

Liz - glad hospital was ok. And check you out being at the sale so early! Woohoo!

Nat - think Im just gonna wait it out now hun. Decided I just have to let her come when she is ready. Thanks for recommending the reflexology tho.

Chelsie - huge congrats! Cant wait to hear your story and see pics!

I feel so down today....cried all morning and Im not usually like this. I just feel so crap....like Im letting people down. Sick of the texts and calls even tho I know people are only getting in touch cos they care! "Any signs?" "Is she here yet?" NOOOOOOOO she's bloody not!! Aarrgghhh!!

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Know exactly how you feel hun - trying to put on a 'brave' face and smile when you just want to cry.

Sucks!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Lori- sorry to hear your feeling a bit down with all the 'pressure' to give birth. Maybe its worth tuning everyone out and turning off the technology for a bit to relax? 

Sorry your and Donna are waiting so long to meet your little bundles, but I'm sure you won't have to wait much longer!!

sending you both lots of labour dust!! xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey girls,

Oh Lori and Donna I am so sorry to hear you are both so down, it totally sucks! The only thing I would say is that I was totally right that despite being together 24/7 Jody and I keep saying how much we miss each other!

So if I were you I would just cuddle up to hubby and let him console you as it should not be long until you miss that!

It is our village fete today so we took Ruby along in the pram, she was a good girl and slept the whole time, we definitely seem to have this 3 hours sleep and 1 hour awake down to a tee! Very proud of her.

Swaddling has been the way forward for us, she loves it! I am just worried what I will do come Monday when they are saying it will be 30 degrees again!

So I know my hormones are in overdrive but the thought of Jody going back to work a week on Monday terrifies me, I am loving having him around and although I will be excited to be in the new house I am nervous of the first time he closes the door and it's just me and Ruby, and again on the hormone front I am totally not coping with his Mum! She claims to only ever be coming for a '10 minute cuddle' which always ends up lasting at least 2 hours, I have stressed as much as I can to Jody without blatantly saying 'your Mum does my head in' as he is quite over sensitive about her....argh I duno what to do. Once I am on my own I think she is gona be a nightmare! At the moment she always calls him etc but when he is back at work she will be calling me. I think I am going to have to claim to be sleeping but I know how she works and she will eventually call Jody crying and say she hasn't seen Ruby and feels left out, so really I guess the point I am making is when will my hormones calm down for me to be able to tolerate her again?! I hope soon!

I think Ruby has a blocked tear duct as her eye is very weepy and dries up with goo in the poor thing, it isn't red or inflamed or anything but I am still going to take her to the doctors on Monday while Jody is busy with the move just to be sure, as I need to register her anyway.

Well little madam is stirring in her moses basket so I had better go, really, really hope something happens for you both tonight, will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Liz I am so glad you hospital visit went well and I might go and check out the Next sale on line now!

xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Well hello ladies.... thankyou all for the congrats!!!
I am so so happy that my baby girl is here, i couldn't believe it! I had it set in my mind that i was going to go over due!!!!

Well i woke up at 00.52 on the morning of the 16th having what i didn't realise at the time as mild cotractions... left Stu asleep untill about 3am when they started to get a little stronger but still didn't realise what was happening and he made me ring the labour ward. They told me to just sit it out and see how i get on. So i sent Stuart back to sleep, but i obviously didn't manage too :(. It got to about 5am ant the contractions were about 6 mins apart lasting about a min each. Went into hospital at about 7am when they were only 3 mins apart lasting a min/more each.

So at the hospital a MW checked me at about 7.40am and i was 4cm dilated so off i went to labour ward. At about 9.30am they checed me again and i was 6cm dilated. This went on till i was ready to push and she was born at 12.49pm.

I had gas and air, and an injetion but i cant remember wot it was (it wasnt pethadine sp?). I only realised after that i hadn't used the gas an air the whole time i was pushing!!!! Why?? haha.

After that i had to be stitched up as i had torn, then get cleaned up and go up to a ward. We were back home by 8pm.

She's absolutely fine and breast feeding well! She was 7lb 2oz wen she was born! I just love her to bits. Stu was absolutely amazing the whole labour and birth and really kept calm... it was amazing.

Well i got to fly and try to get some sleep and my stitches are killing lol.

Sending out lots of labour dust to Lori and Donna.....Sorry i jumped the que!!!!! :)

Lots of love to all mums, bumps, Dylan and Ruby love Chelsie and Macie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Just a couple of sneakys for you all xxxxxxx

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Macie%20Brooke/38303_446249978452_648703452_598754.jpg

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Macie%20Brooke/38124_446251273452_648703452_598759.jpg

https://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy75/MilitaryMummy053/Macie%20Brooke/37496_1479302935474_1020807937_1388.jpg


----------



## nb1984

Oh wow! We have all been so lucky with our labours, well done you! Those pics are gorgeous, my stitches have really calmed down the last couple of days but I lived in paracetamol that first week, good luck hun!!

She is SOOOOOOOOOO cute!! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

What a cutie Chelsie!! Well done!!!!! 

Well girls I have lost my plug!! Woohooo! Hopefully a sign of something to come!! 

Jsut wanted to share!

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chelsie -well done again hun- your birth story sounds fab and Macie is gorgeous

Nat -you are so right about the bonfire babies all having nice labours so far, I hope I am not the exception to the rule haha 

Lori- woohoo -hope things progress a bit quicker for you now babe- Good Luck

Nothing here at all, STILL
Oh well xxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey peeps!

More plug this morning, big ball of goop! Eerrgghhh! Having pains on and off....coming every 12 mins or so....fingers crossed! Although I reckon my body is good at playing tricks so who knows!!

Hope every one is well!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> More plug this morning, big ball of goop! Eerrgghhh! Having pains on and off....coming every 12 mins or so....fingers crossed! Although I reckon my body is good at playing tricks so who knows!!
> 
> Hope every one is well!!
> 
> xxxxxx

Good Luck hun xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## nb1984

justmarried24 said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> More plug this morning, big ball of goop! Eerrgghhh! Having pains on and off....coming every 12 mins or so....fingers crossed! Although I reckon my body is good at playing tricks so who knows!!
> 
> Hope every one is well!!
> 
> xxxxxx

Ooh good luck Hun I've been thinking of you!!!xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!!!
Chelsie!!! Macie is gorgeous!! and what a lovely name, glad your labour went really smoothly, sounded like you were a pro at it!! well done!!! xx

Lori!! the plug!! woop woop... its getting very exciting now!! I'm so excited for you!! hoping the birth is moving along swiftly for you and you get the same labour dust that chelsie, nat, and I have had as it does sound like we're quite good at this birth malarky!!

Donna!! maybe lo is secretly staying in longer so you can enjoy being pregnant longer?? Know your not enjoying it as such with all the pain but its going to be anytime now thow!!

Nat! glad its all going well with you and Ruby! I can't imagine doing all that your doing at the moment with moving in the first couple weeks after giving birth! The pics you keep putting up on fb are gorgeous!!! how do you find the time to be so productive!! my house is a tip, can't imagine having to pack it all up too! good luck for monday!! hope you get the keys nice and early! 

well just relaxing at the moment with dylan and dh so best not type too much so we can spend some time together now! xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Hey gorgeous mummys and mums-to-be!!

Hope you are all well!!

Lori - good luck- I hope this is it for you flower!!

Donna - I can imagine you are soooooo fed up! But it'll all be worth it!! He can't stay in there forever! X

Chelsie - your baby girl Macie is just beautiful!! Well done you xxx

Nat - good luck with the move flower! I've been cooing over your Ruby pics on FB!! Beautiful! I could eat her!! X

Liz, so glad to hear how well little Dylan is doing!! He sounds like a booby monster!! What a good boy he is!!

Love to you all!!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Morning ladies!! 

Im still here but feeling more positive as keep having lots of pains (albeit irregular!) and losing more plug everytime I go to the toilet which I guess is a good thing. All the info says that it can still be a while for true labour to start when the plug starts to go....hoping it will be soon! Got a sweep on Friday so hopefully that will speed things up if need be!

Donna - how you doing hun? Hope youre ok! Sending you lots of labour dust!!xxx

Nat - good luck with the move hun!! Woohoo! Bet you cant wait! Ruby is so gorgeous!!! Hope she is excited for her new home! What a mental and amazing month you have had....new baby and new home! So fab!! xxx

Nina - lovely to hear from you hun? Have you recovered from your hangover chic? Sounds like London was fab! I love hen do's! xxx

Liz - wow! Dylan is doing so well!! Bless him! He is def a booby monster! Hehe!!

Chelsie - hope you're good hun!! Big hugs to you and Macie xxx

My friend is popping round for a cuppa later with her 6 month old so I will have a bit of company then Im gonna make hubby something nice for tea as he has been so amazing this weekend! Ive been a hormonal emotional wreck and he has been fab! He's done loads of work in the garden (putting decking down) as well as looking after me while I was in my moods at different points! Took me for a walk down the coast yday with chips and ice cream! Yummy!

I hope everyone has a lovely day....and I hope Donna and me are in labour VERY soon!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol me too Lori -today would be nice haha!! :haha:

TBH - I dont care now!!! :happydance::happydance:
My hubby has gone back to work today after having a weeks hols. His work had told him that they couldn't give him time off in Aug as they are too busy and kind of forced him into accepting his paternity starting from this week -He was SO sure that baby WOULD be here by now that he was nonchalent about it -I was furious :growlmad: -I wanted him to have the full 3 weeks with us (as in ALL of us , baby too) but he was adamant that this was the best way around it!!!! Anyway after a terribly low Saturday -where I cried ALL day and worried about the baby not coming ON TIME :cry::cry::cry:- and feeling like a failure for not fitting into the planned schedule etc - he sees the light haha
:haha::haha:

So he decides Sat night, that he IS going back to work today and they can just like it or lump it :happydance::happydance: -Dont know how all that went yet -haven't heard from him yet oo-er??? He is NOT going to be popular I s'pose. But you know what -they surely cannot legally enforce paterntiy leave when there is no baby yet? Stupid stupid people!!! :wacko:

So we are resigned (not happy about it and the prospect of hospital/ induction / possible c-sect etc fill me with dread :cry:) to the fact that baby Fox isn't coming until 27th July. But THEN hubby starts paternity leave!! 
So, I am a happy bunny... unless DH comes home with a flea in his ear in the next hour or so then I will be mad :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

By then, the sun may have decided to come out again haha :haha: -and DH can appreciate the baby and get some sunshine -it poured down all last week -serves him right haha (he should never have given in to them in the first place IMO); the older kids are still off (so plenty of whole family time) and it will be fab!!!! So whether lil foxy4 decides to be a cancerian or a leo now I dont care. I am still sore with spd,still bored out my mind, and would still rather have a newborn than a bump but all the pressure is off now and it feels great!!!! :happydance::happydance: I can just wait on him coming now and stop bloody crying haha :haha:


Nat - hope all goes well with the move today hun, so exciting!! 

Lori -sounding good hun -well not so much being in pain - but you know what I mean -C'mon baby - today would be good haha

Liz - thanks for the pep talk -I was so down on Saturday and it cheered me up just to know you were thinking of me; hope you and Dylan are doing well.

Chelsie -hope you nad Macie are enjoying getting to know each other, enjoy her hun, the newborn stage goes by SO fast!!

Nina -sounds like a mad weekend - I do miss those weekends haha :haha:... but NOT the hangovers. God I get the hangovers from hell , now I am older.
Hope you are feeling better today hun, take care xx

Have a fabbie day ladies, hope the sun is shining were you all are -its pouring down here AGAIN haha :haha::haha:

I have mw at 2 pm, so will get my induction date then probably. Dont think a sweep will be on the cards today, as lil guy is still sitting up high under my ribs but we'll see, and its not that long until 27th July now is it? Just another week and a day!! Going to go get some RLT, bounce on my ball and maybe crawl about on all fours for a bit haha. xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

come on baby fox & baby b!!! get a move on!! we're all waiting to hear about you!! Glad I could share some encouraging words with you Donna!! Thats what this is all about isn't it? supporting each other!! :) He'll be here soon! 27th is just around the corner, just over a week!

lovely weather here, was supposed to go on a sponsored walk this morning for the SCBU but didn't make it as he kept wanting to feed!!! so we didn't get to go in the end but I didn't raise any money as only decided last week that I was going to go and I hate asking people for money so I'm just going to sponsor a friend that went. O well what can I do, some things we're not going to make it to. 

on the plus side, take 2 on trying to go to the cinema!! eclipse is showing tomorrow again with a newbie session so going to try to make it to that!! I will be gutted if we miss it again!!

well the sun is out and we've got a date with the loungechair!!xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh lucky you -sunshine? what's that haha

It is torrential here, and forecast that way for all week too -with the occassional gale and thunderstorm haha -maybe clear up after the thunder I s'pose. I hope!!!!!

xxx Enjoy xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies just a really quick stop off to say i'm sending lots and lots of labour dust to Donna and Lori..... Come on babies we want to see and hear about you!!! :flower:

Lori... sounds hopeful!!! :) 

Hope everyone is well....
Breastfeeding is going really well and midwifes are happy :happydance:

Lots of love to all mums, bumps, Dylan and Ruby. xxxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay - had my sweep , really thought lil guy was still gonna be too high, but he was fixed at the brim and 2 - 3cm dilated (normal for mutipara) and waters bulging -all good signs seemingly haha - so come on baby lol

DH has texted me so many times haha -when will we know ??? lol

Prob wont work but at least cevix was favourable and baby wa slow enough -lost some plug on examination too so yay for losing plug -aren't we all mental haha? losing bodily fluid and gunk and we are happy haha. Midwife made me give her strict directions to my house too, she wasn't even going to bother booking my induction as she is sure I am going to go soon -ish. I made her make induction anyways lol -need that date to focus on at least. So induction booked for 27th July at 08:30 am -not for pitocin or anyhthin to augment labour just straight into labour suite and get waters broken as she said I dont need anything else -waters bulging just now and technically could have them broken now haha.

So exciting stuff -nothing happening yet though but at least there is some hope!!!!

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Wow - sounds promising Donna! Really hope your boy comes tomorrow x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beadette said:


> Wow - sounds promising Donna! Really hope your boy comes tomorrow x x x x

Thanx Nina - Or at least by Wednesday -please lil guy, daddy doesn't want to go to work all week haha

xxx :hugs: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Cant believe I am now a full week overdue haha -really expected with it being baby number 4 that things would happen much more quickly haha. Spoke to my mw yday ,and she reckons that its totally normal for para4 's(i.e ME!!) to go over due -she says the tone of the uterus is not as able to to start things off -(why the hell have I been drinking RLT like its going out of fashion ??haha) but once things get going , it tends to be quick. Here's hoping!!!!

DH says last night, worse case scenario : baby gets induced 27th -2 day labour :shock::shock: (thanks lovely hubby ) and then born on 29th haha, so end of next week :shock::shock: He is still really expecting something tday though I think- cos of my sweep yday ,but tbh -I feel no different at all haha :haha::haha:

So my dad came back his hols last night and my remaining 1 sis that is on hols is delighted cos she thought she was going to miss ALL the really newborn stage and she is now due back in only 10 days. Just a little too considerate baby boy :haha:, aunts uncles and papas can see you any time haha

Hoping Lori has had her lil princess by now -notice she's been AWOL from here and Fbook (although Fbook is hard in the last few days lol -everyone questioning all the time)

Have a fabbie day with your gorgeous little bundles ladies, sure I will be join gyou all sooner than later. Love to mums, Lori bump ,Dylan, Ruby and Macie xx :hugs: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Is it only me left now??? Has Lori popped haha?

MMmmmmmmmmm - I wonder!!

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I wonder too.... :)

I made it to cinema today but left after 1 1/2 hours as Dylan was hungry and the movie was a bit slow, so fed/changed him in the handicap toilet and decided my car park money was better spent hitting the shops so didn't go back into the movie!! 

Off to get some tea for hubby and I now, hoping to hear from Lori soon!! 

Hang in there Donna!! 

How is Macie and Ruby doing??
xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Anymews from Lori?? Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Just checking in lol -still here 41w +1d OMG!!! Baby is jsut toooooo comfy in there lol and nearly 48 hrs since my sweep, s odoesn't look like its worked. Hey ho!! there's always Friday for attempt two.

Hope everyone is having a good day, hope you had a nice retail therapy day yday Liz -buy anything nice??? Are you back in your regular clothes yet?? I am desperate to get buying some non preggie clothes but its going to take me months to get back to a size 8 and dont know what size to get in between lol; and there are great sales on too- what a bummer. I'll end up living in my maternity clothes still for the next few months haha. I did go up from maternity 8, to maternity 10 to maternity 12 lol so I can work my way back down again hopefully haha

How's the new house Nat -settling in okay I hope! 
Glad the breastfeeding is going well Chelsie - thats ALL booby monsters so far -well done ladies. xxx
Lori -yoohoo!! Are you okay hun???? I know its the most annoying question ever but I gotta ask lol????? Have you popped yet????? Been AWOL a while so fx'd for you hun.
Nina - nice to hear from you hun, hope this will be your month for a sticky BFP xxx

So last night I had regular BH, lower back ache and lost more plug yday -still nothing to write home about really but at least got me excited enough to think that I MAY go before Tues and still get my home birth. Poor DH was watching me like a hawk and saying will I fill the pool, put the mw's biccies in the fridge lol -I never let him do anything as I wasn't convinced, and I was right -nada overnight lol but hey there's still a few days.

Love to mums and babies -am sure Lori must have had her little one by now lol -only my lazy bump left xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Okay just been on Fbook and yay!!! Lori IS in labour -no baby that I saw as yet but posted an hour ago from someone saying she IS definitley in labour -Hope it s not long hun -you've had hard week with painful BH etc so come on baby Bennett -get out!!!!

Good Luck babe -let us know when you can xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

I am SO sorry, Lori sent me a facebook message last night to ask me to update here but we had such a bad night, only 3 hours sleep so I never did, I am rubbish I am sorry!

Her waters broke at 11pm and she had to go back in this morning if nothing had happened, she said to update here and she would try and get back on if she could but hopefully she hasn't been able too cos she went in!

Ooh and she said not to post anything on facebook, so hopefully she won't mind that someone has!!

House move is going well, pretty much unpacked, promise to update properly tomorrow! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Nat xx - hope you get to catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzz's today xx

What a shame that someone posted about her being in labour though, if she didn't want ppl knowing -some ppl !!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

I know I wouldn't want it on Fbook either, oh well- only thing that matters is that her and baby B are doing okay I s'pose but i'd still be annoyed.

And if /when I get induced then everyone will know I am in too haha -so I may not have a choice there. If I go into labour spontaneously before then, and get my home birth then I'll hopefully be updating on here (or getting DH to do so) but wont put it on Fbook until it's all over and done and all family have been informed of new arrival.

So officially, I am last boohoo :cry:

Little lazy man of mine lol :haha::haha::haha: 

Please come out xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello ladies!

Dad is having a cuddle & my mum has gone to Tesco for us so I'm sitting in the sun, I'm sure I should be sleeping but I don't want to ruin tonight!

Well it's been a really hard few days, as hubby has been stressing to get the house done and unpacked so he's been quite moody & sleep deprived, so I've been trying to not disturb him at all at night if I can which is really stupid cos I then feel awful all day, but he is back to work on Monday so need to vet used to it!

With moving me expressing went out the window and my milk dried up :( really gutted as I wa glad she wa getting about 5oz of breast milk a day but oh well, she got it for nearly 2 weeks so it's not too bad and it means Jody can help more which he likes.

Ruby had got into the habit of sleeping for 3 hours and being up for one during the day but in the night up for 2 or 3!! The midwives came yesterday & said she has swapped night for day so today we have made a bog effort to keep her awake more in the day so I have everything crossed for a better night tonight.

Lori- so sorry I was rubbish at updating! And I really hope all is going well for you! My friend was induced on Monday, 4 days early due to a large baby, she had a little boy this morning at 8lb 11!! I can't believe how much bigger he will be than Ruby and she is 2 weeks old tomorrow!

Donna- I am so, so sorry hunny! I know that's not what you want to hear but I never would have thought you'd be last, I hope as I type this you're starting something!

Liz- so sorry I haven't text or been in touch life has been mental! I really hope Dylan is still doing well, our Internet is connected next week & then I'll set us up a group over in the babies section as I can't from my phone, it seems so weird posting over there but the ladies have been really helpful.

Chelsie- hope little one is doing well, can't wait for more pics! Hope you've been getting more sleep than Ruby an I!

Right ladies got to go, lots of love to all and sending all my PMA tour way Donna!xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Hiya ladies,

Donna, I'm sorry he is taking his time - I bet you are soooo fed up! I hope he starts coming as soon as possible! I may have to come and give him a talking to, to hurry him up!! lol

Lori - Hope everything is going well and you have your little treasure screming in your arms right now!! Loves xx

Nat, don't be worried/gutted about the milk situation - it can't be helped, so don't beat youself up about it - you've had a really stressful couple of weeks! Its lvely that hubby can get more involved now too! Good luck with the sleeping situation! Just seen on FB you've had your first vino since Nov! Hope you enjoyed it babe x x x

Liz, how is Dylan doing? Is he changing everyday? He's so precious - I saw your most recent pics and I love him! Such a handsome boy! xxx

MM - how is Macie getting on? Are you geting to sleep or is she keeping you awake all night?

LOVE TO YOU ALL x x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Nat and Nina - It really is an emotional rollercoaster lol -I have moments of ' oh well -I'll just enjoy feeling him inside, wriggling and hiccuping and feeling for his little feet sticking out the sides etc' and knowing that he'll be here by this time next week and it doesn't really matter inthe slightest as long sa he is healthy; and then out of the blue I am all tearful and wailing and thinking I am broken and that I have done something to stop him coming, maybe he's never coming, maybe I am going to need induced or even c-setioned sob sob...

Had a few teary moments earlier but feeling better now lol.

I have another sweep to get on Fri, so one last attempt before my planned induction on Tues. Still hope!!! Still nothing happening though either haha.

Nat - sorry to hear about the breast feeding , but as long as baby Ruby is happy and you are too then that's all that matters hun. Hope you get Ruby's night /day pattern sorted out -its' really hard when baby thinks she should be up during the night - you must be really tired - try and rest when Ruby sleeps xx

Hope Lori is doing okay -looking forward to hearing her birth story and see pics of her little princess. Love to mums and babies - from me and my bump xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Lori -see she had her little princess jsut after midnight yay

Many congrats hun -hope you are getting a well deserved rest now !!!! Well done mummy

No name as yet, but weighed 7 lb 10 oz

Just me now -c'mon lil one!!!

I have phoned the CMU and made an appt for a sweep for today -was told to ring on Fri if nothing but I thought if I get one in tday, then I can possibly get another sneaky one on Sunday if still nothing haha - really dont want induced and its kind of looking that way!!! No real twinges of any sort yet!! And induction booked for Tuesday. My lovely little birthing pool is sitting here, jsut waiting to be filled and used too

Hope all you ladies and babies are well take care xxx


----------



## nb1984

Yay!! congrats Lori!! Can't wait to hear what name you decided on, really happy for you!

Donna great news about your sweep, I really hope it works tonight for you, that would be fab!!

Nina, thanks for your positivity, really kind of you, she is def doing ok on formula bless her, she is a milk monster!!

Gota run xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sweep couldn't be carried out lol - as two different mw's couldn't FIND my cervix lol - baby is 3/ 5 th engaged though so at least he is in the right region now haha.

Strange strange strange - so booked in for another attempt at sweep on Saturday at 2 pm - last ditch attempt before induction date.

Oh well!! xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh Donna! I'm so sorry Hun!! At least only 1 more day and they'll try again - get back on that ball!!!

Will keep everything crossed for you!!xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey Ladies sorry i haven't been on in ages....

Lori - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So happy for you babes. Pics hehe. xx

Donna - So sorry you're still waiting... Hope little man comes soon for you!!! Keeping my fingers crossed :hugs: xx

Liz - Hope you and Dylan are doing well xx

Nat - Glad the house move is going well, but sorry to hear about the breastfeeding! xx

Well things this end are good... still very sore and waiting for the stitches to completely disapear haha.... Macie is a little moo bag... She's very tempromental (sp?) with her sleep and sometimes sleeps like an angel and others like a little devil! lol.
She is sooooooo demanding for her food aswell.... she is a proper little bobie monster.... grrrr haha.
She is currently fallen asleep on me, and i am not brave enough to move her as she has been really restless this evening! lol.

Hope everyone is ok, and lots of love to all mums, Donna's bump, Dylan and Ruby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Still here lol - last man standing haha :haha:

Not a sausage happening either!!! :shrug::shrug:

Lori -picked a name for your little princess yet -cant wait to see her. Congrats again hun, well done!!!

Nat hope you are having success turning Ruby's night back to day and geting a bit more sleep.

Liz -Hope you and Dylan are continuing to do really well.

Chelsie -hun your most recent pics of Macie are so cute, hope you are bot managing to settle down into a nice routine together. Hope your stitches are healing nicely - very uncomfortable!!! :hugs:

All in all, I hope all of you ladies are enjoying your lil babies and managing some sleep /you time too. I really should appreciate my 'me' time a bit more jsut now shouldn't I? lol.

So Any of you lucky ladies back into regualr clothes yet lol? Bit too soon for you Lori yet probably haha -but then my sis left the maternity hospital after her first baby with her size 8 hipster jeans on haha -she was a bitch lol :haha::haha: -never got even one stretch mark either.

Cannot believe I am now 10 days OVER -1O DAYS!!!! OMFG -lol

Love to mums n babies from me and my gorgeous bump xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay for baby Grace!! Welcome to the world baby Bennett -lovely name Lori.

So thats Dylan, Ruby, Macie and Grace all here , present and correct! Where's the Fox baby - playing truant????? AWOL, MIA haha

Some day soon!!

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Congratulations Lori!!! can't wait to hear what happened and see pics of baby Grace!! I was a bit suprised to see all your facebook congrats messages before you'd properly said anything, are you annoyed or not bothered? Well your little bundle is here!! so happy for you!! hope you're out of the hospital now and settling in at home!! please come back soon and update us!!! :)

Donna- poor thing, didn't think you'd be last!!! you must be excited for your sweep tomorrow! not long now!! I hope you're coping well, almost over! And no I'm not in pre-preggo clothes!! :( I gained a bit of weight before got pregnant so I dont really have any clothes that fit at the moment!! I've got some nice gap maternity jeans that don't look maternity so I'm still wearing those at the moment!! I think my thighs retained too much water, so hoping that will go soon!! I'm not too bothered at the minute, hoping the breastfeeding will get rid of all this excess poundage!

Nat- no worries about being in touch!! you've got so much on your plate at the minute with new baby Ruby and moving house!! hope your finding it well and getting more sleep now, I know they all say to sleep during the day but its so hard! sorry to hear your milk dried up as well but at least you can both take part in the feeding now, I would love to hand over a night feed to dh to have a full nights sleep! but the other night dylan did only wake up once! So its getting better! 

Chelsie, glad the feeding is going well for you and that you and Macie are doing so well!!!

Neen- thanks for checking in on us! Dylan is growing so fast its incredible, he's a right heffer now! I'm keeping a close eye on you this month, let me know when its time to test so I can be excited! looks like you had a fab time in london!! and btw, I'm never drinking from a glass in a hotel again!! 

Dylan is 10lb 3oz now, so when they backdate it on the charts (subtract the 6 weeks prem from his 7 week old, he's in the 98th percentile, but for a 7 week old baby I think he would be closer to the 25th percentile. the HV weighed him and then that was it, I just keep expecting to get more information, the HV I had in the beginning that came to the house asked me questions as well as weighing him about his development and other bits and bobs, but now that I'm going to the clinic it seems like they want to get you in and out and I've been twice and they dont' seem that interested!! I'm going to go to the surestart weighing in clinic next week I think and see if thats any different than the GPs clinic.

And we had our 3rd session of baby massage today!! so great! Dylan did cry like the whole time but I think thats more because he just woke up and hadn't had a proper snooze... last weeks the last week!! I just love surestart! I've only been to baby massage but I plan on going to more as Dylan gets older and stays awake for longer! He's only now started sticking his tongue out, I dont think i've had a proper smile yet but I'm waiting patiently!!

well feeding time so gotta run!! have a fab weekend, think we're going to go to skegvegas tomorrow for the day!! 

Love to all mums and baby bump fox, Ruby, Macie, and Grace.... think some siggies need updating now!! xxxx

Ps. shall we just request to move this thread over to bnb groups once donna's popped??


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good idea Liz , about moving the whole thread;rather than starting anew. Only thing is it was started by charmed and she went AWOL so they may need the original threadmaker to make the request. But definitely worth asking, will be lovely to keep in touch; even if its less frequently with all the babies to look after haha.

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sweep today girlies -please have everything crossed for me -so NEED it to work this weekend -DH does not want to have to go to work Monday; and I dont want to go to hospital Tues lol

C'mon little man - enough is enough now, stop playing games and get out lol!!!

Officially having a Leo baby now -after almost 9 months of thinking I was having another Cancerian lol

Hope everyone is well, baby's sleeping okay and feeding well/ putting on weight 
Love to you all, kisses for Dylan, Ruby ,Macie and Grace xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck for today's sweep Donna!! I've got everythingcrossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

Good luck donna, congrats to all mums!! all lovely names :) I'm dying to see piccys of grace aswel. 

I can't believe all bonfire babies are nearly here! Whatever did happen to charmed? Did her pregnancy go ok? If so she will have also popped by now x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Nina -love the new siggy - Was going to say I shouldn't really be there yet but lol, I have been a mummy for 16 years already haha -am sure that must count lol
Your going to get your peak real soon ,dont let Bead out of your sight over the next few days/ nights lol. Everything crossed for you hun xx

Thanks Gemma - hope you are keeping well and DH gets that start date sorted soon xx

Not sure what did happen to charmed -but dont mean to sound horrible, but there are trolls on here and she did disappear at the same time we all exchanged Fbook profiles - sorry charmed if you ever come across this and were legitimate. Allegedly her family were none too happy with her good news too, so could even just be that she was younger than she was saying or something too.

Oh well, 2 hours til sweep- have been brushing the hall stairs on my hands n knees lol, drinking RLT like its going out of fashion and about to bounce on my ball again lol. Gotta at least feel like I am doing something proactive lol

Have a good day ladies -I'll hopefully be back updating something later this weekend at least xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well Donna! how did it go??? 
yup I love neens siggy too!!! you'll be coming over soon! have fun this weekend ;) ;) 

can't wait to see a photo of Grace!!

well just went for a long walk and am knackered!! sitting here feeding now, typing with one hand! so i'm done now!! bye! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Liz -well mw did manage the sweep but no change from last one on Monday. Still 2-3cm dilated, -2 station, cervix soft and mid anterior and still membranes bulging. MW last week found all these signs very exciting and had me thinking things were imminent, whereas today the mw was more reserved, and didn't sound too excited at all. In fact she wasn't very excited about anything, questioned why I wanted a home birth - kind of looked down her nose at the idea and went oh well looks like you'll be getting induced in hospital Tues but Good Luck anyway. She also said 'you've already been for a sweep on Thurs already???' and I said yes (she was reading my notes at the time lol- so knew exactly what had happened) but they couldn't reach my cervix so they made me another appt for today and she seemed a bit peeved -if I had phoned up today without the appt having been made, I think she's the type that wouldn't have done it for me. 'Baby will come when he is ready, not before 'she said -okay yep I do agree but if a sweep MIGHT help then please help!!! And being induced on Tues isn't exactly what I'd say baby coming when baby is ready means iykwim??? So a bit of a disappointment but hell- not long til Tues and then I'll have my baby one way or another.

And just had some sad news that kind of reminds me tp put things more into perspective - one of my dad's oldest running friends - has been to all family occassions, my wedding, kids christenings etc died yday -he was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer last year and so it was not a complete shock but still so sad. And why does it alwasys seem that someone close dies when a baby is born, or imminent (for me anyway) -it's like one out before another one can come in. :cry:

Thanks for thinking of me anyway hun -not be long now til all the bonfirre babies have arrived -almost spread over 3 different months haha xx


----------



## Beadette

Yes i did wonder about Charmed! Strange that she just completely vanished with no mention! Wasn't long after the thread was started either because I was still pregnant! Hmmm! I do remember her postng about her parents and boyf parents not being happy. If she is ligit I hope she's ok x


----------



## justmarried24

Hey lovely ladies!!

I really need to read through and catch up but also want to share birth story (without it being HUGE!) with you guys!!

Hope everyoone is well!!! We are doing really well, cannot believe Grace is here, she is just so adorable....I cannot get enough of her!

Ok, brief (as poss) birth story then I will add some piccies. Were not putting pics on FB so just gonna put a couple on this thread for my lovely Bonfire ladies!

Tuesday 21st July - normal day. Went to shop to buy magazine, kept getting the same pains I had had on and off for ages! Made pasta bake for tea. Phoned mam at 7ish to say no change, still pregnant etc. Had 2 really big close together pains at about half 7...really took my breath away, then NOTHING! AGAIN! Andrew on computer, so I chilled out watching tv. Had nice bath 9pm. Washed and dried hair. Lay down to read about 10pm. Andrew came to bed just after 10, chatted, got comfy. 10.45 - felt a pop and gush! Jumped up....ooooh think its my waters!!
Phoned hospital, went in to get checked out...pouring down with rain! Awful wet, miserable night like it had been since about 5pm here! Confirmed waters had broken, not having reg contractions so sent away at 00.20am (21/7) and to come back if reg contractions or at 11am on 21.7 to be given pessary to start labour.
Went home, Andrew in bed, me on sofa, trying to sleep. Contractions ever 12 mins or so, then every 15, then every 10 - pretty irregular!
Up 8am ish on 21/7. Had shower, checked bags, got sorted, went to hospital. Was monitored for an hour or so, and checked cervix....still closed!! Very soft but not dilated at all! Contractions about every 10 mins and regular at this point...not too painful. Went to hospital for 11am
At 1.20pm was given pessary to induce labour. Monitored for another hour, then allowed to wander around. Contractions began to get more regular. Went for chips to café using TENS machine  every 5 mins at this point. Painful but bearable!!
Was back in induction room and just relaxing when mam text to say she had arrived and was downstairs waiting until we had private room. Was expecting to have to wait til examination at 6ish but got moved to own room at 5ish. Was told I would be examined again at 6.30. Pains getting worse. Closer together. TENS still working but also used gym ball and did a lot of pacing! 
6.30  examined  only 1.5-2cm dilated!!! Really gutted as pains were coming stronger and contractions more regularly, every 2 mins! Was allowed gas and air now! Woohoo! Managing with gas and air ok. Pains were bad but ok. MW decided to give me Oxitocin (sp) drip as was concerned about me getting too tired if dilation was to be so slow throughout! I was also worried. Put on very low dose via drip. 
9.30  Examined by Anita  4cm dilated! So gutted!! Pains were agony, I was exhausted and could not see light at end of the tunnel! Was told to keep going and next internal would be 12.15am (22/7) Oxitocin turned down as my body appreared to be contracting too regularly.
Kept going, pains were awful! Felt I needed to push! Kept feeling like I needed a huge pooh!!! Told Anita.she said these were signs baby was coming but I wasnt ready yet. Still needed pooh, had a slight breakdown and didnt think I could keep going. Vomitted everywhere!! 
11.20pm Decided I wanted an epidural. Andrew ok with this as he could see how distressed I was. There was to be a wait for an epidural, so decided needed diamorphine as could be up to 2 hours before I could have epidural. 
11.35pm  injection of diamorphine given. On call anaesthetist came and said he could do epi in next 5 mins. Anita not happy, she wanted to examine me first due to all signs that I felt ready to give birth. Examined me.fore waters intact, she popped them, and within mins I was fully dilated and allowed to push!!!! So pleased she examined me as really didnt want to have epi if it could be avoided!! 
Baby Grace Elizabeth arrived at 00.01am 22/7 weighing 7lb10ozs  very alert as diamorphine didnt take full affect, however I was slightly out of it, but had 2nd tear so probs for the best I was a bit gone with the fairies as I needed a lot of cross stitching done dueto the shape of the tear! 

Breast feeding going well and we are so in love!! Long labour but so worth it!!

Got to dash as need to feed Grace! Will be back with pics later....:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done hun -long labour but definitley worth it in the end to have your gorgeous little Grace - looking forward to pics.

Hope your stitches aren't too uncomfortable and are healing well, glad the feeding is going well. 

Take care xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Congrats again Lori!! can't wait to see baby Grace!! Love the name choice!! glad breastfeeding going well and that you're home!! Sorry to hear about you getting stitches, it's quite uncomfortable in the beginning. I think walking around really helped me to heal quickly. many kisses to baby Grace!!! xxx

come on donna, get on with it already ;) xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Still here xx

2 days to go 

xx


----------



## Beadette

Love your siggy Liz!! Xxxx thank you! X


----------



## nb1984

Evening all!

Well I'm preparing myself for a bad night, Ruby Roo has slept pretty much all day as we went to a christening and then a BBQ at my mums for her birthday and we just haven't had a lot of 'awake time' and she hasn't Eaten much either so I don't hold out much hope!

Jody is back to work tomorrow so I really hope the night isn't too bad for him, although he is pretty drunk from today so I don't think anything will wake him!

Ruby is still a little angel and nothing really phases her, she has very bad wind which must be so uncomfortable for her and even infacol isn't really helping so I'm going to see tomorrow if she is allowed gripe water.

lori I loved your story!! Cannot wait to see photos! Chelsie I am glad macie is doing well & Liz very impressed at you still feeding Dylan after my rather feeble attempt. I'm still vaguely leaking, having tobwear Brest pads, do you think if I pumped it would force my milk back in?

I haven't pumped in a week so wondering if there's any point? But feel i ought to try!

Donna - I'm really hoping your silence on here tonight is due to something happening!!

Off to bed now, lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nope still here lol -looking more n more like Tuesday and induction..

Nat if you really want to breastfeed hun then you should be able to still stimulate production at this stage, but dont feel bad if formula feeding is working out better for you - as long as she gets milk then Ruby will be happy.

xxx


----------



## nb1984

wannabubba#4 said:


> Nope still here lol -looking more n more like Tuesday and induction..
> 
> Nat if you really want to breastfeed hun then you should be able to still stimulate production at this stage, but dont feel bad if formula feeding is working out better for you - as long as she gets milk then Ruby will be happy.
> 
> xxx

Oh hun i'm so sorry! Will they do anything tomorrow or just wait til induction? Fingers crossed that tonight is the night! I'm so sorry.

I just had a quick hand express and milk came from both, a tiny amount but it's there so I'm going to get my pump going as soon a Ruby goes down in the morning and see if I can encourage my supply, yay!! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nope nothing now until induction - then straight into labour ward to have my waters broken. NOT looking forward to that!!! Means my body wont have had time to build up any natural endorphins and moves directly into full blown labour pains - oh the joys!!!

Baby by Tues night anyway -that's all that matters at the end of the day I s'pose.

Going to go and stand in the moonlight haha -see if the powerful full moon can help lol

Good Luck wth the feeding hun xxx


----------



## Beadette

Oh Donna bless you flower! It can't be pleasant for you!! But you have got through this fortnight brilliantly! I'd have been pulling my hair out!!! Can't wait to see pics of your boy xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well that's it then I s'pose, induction tomorrow

Big fat failure


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies... aww Donna i am so so sorry to hear you are still waiting! 
And please don't think you are a failure!!!!!! Good luck for everything tomorrow babes!

Nat - got my fingers crossed for you that you get your milk going again. And hope the new house is going well too!!! :flower:

Liz - Glad that little Dylan is doing well and gaining weight!

Lori - Loving the name Grace, and what an amazing birth story... sorry it was such a long labour tho, and the stitches are hell arn't they?? All worth it tho :winkwink: Mine are near enough gone now... but still a couple of ones there that irritate :wacko:

Other than that all is good here, Macie is a proper boobie monster and a proper hungry baby lol. She's gained weight now and already passed her birth weight after loosing some after birth! she was 7.2 at birth, then lost weight and went to 6.13 and got weighed today and is now about 7.11.... what a little fatty haha. But yet, newborn clothes are still too big for her, grrr lol. 
she's just long and skinny haha. The sleeping is getting better now, just hope it stays that way. well i best shoot as she will be waking soon for a feed lol.

Love to all mums, bump fox, Dylan, Ruby and Grace xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S got everything crossed for you Donna xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls 

HUGE hugs to Donna - just think tomorrow you will have your baby - and please do not say you are a failure, he is just so cosy in the fab home you have made for him. Not long to go now sweetie :hugs:

Grace is doing well, only up twice between 12 and 8 this morning to feed (takes about 45 mins for her to get full and then nappy changed too) which means I had around 6 hours sleep...which means I feel great today! Andrew slept through one of her feeds too so he feels good too! He is in the garden doing the decking whilst Grace is sleeping and I am finally catching up on the world! It is a mad few days with visitors! We still have a rota going with guests each evening this week! Aarggghh! Keep thinking after the weekend things will calm down!!

Nat - how was your night with Ruby afterher awake time? hope it was ok hunni. Hows the new house? Do you love it! x

Chelsie - aw Macie sounds adorable! Good weight gain too! Woohoo! Hope some of her newborn clothes start to fit soon hun! x

Liz - its great to hear things are still good! Cant believe how quickly time has flown since you had Dylan!! Wow!! Quick Q about BF Liz - were your boobs solid when your milk came in? My milk came in on Sat night / Sun morning and yday and today they feel mega heavy and full and hard. Not painful but a bit tender! Hope its normal!! x

Neen - hope things are good my lovely!! x

Well, I'll upload a couple of pics now then Im gonna try have a little nap whilst all is quiet! Hehe! We have decided not to put any of FB at the min so you ladies are getting a peek on here! Hehe!

Lots of love and hugs to all

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Grace.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## justmarried24

Two more of Grace
xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Grace 2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









Grace 3.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Aww hun... Grace is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In answer to your milk coming in, mine were rock solid for a couple of days after the milk came in and now they dont get mega hard as i think they've worked out how much Macie wants hehe... and she feeds so bloody often hehe.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Grace really is precious - well done hun and a lovely size too - so hope my little guy is still a 'little' guy when he eventually makes an appearance too; and not toddler sized lol


----------



## justmarried24

Ah thanks ladies! I just love her so much! 
And thanks for the breast advice Chels! They are so so hard now, and she has fed twice since I wrote that last post. They did go soft after she fed, but now are growing harder! Ive read up a bit on engorgement and it sounds like that what it is....hoping in 48 hours they die down a bit! 
Not long now wanna! And Grace was a whole 7 days late and still a nice size (and considering they est weight at 4lb12 at 32 weeks, I was worried about her being huge!)

Little rest now, then just one set of visitors tonight, at 6ish...hoping they only stay til 7ish then we can get a bit of rest before the night begins! Hehe!

xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Ah Lori she is so beautiful! What a stunner!

Donna, please don't say you are a falure - you are under enough pressure without you feeling guilty over something you can't control flower! you are a fab mummy of 3 and a bump and he is just too darn comfy and doesn't want to leave you!! He'll be a true mummys boy! Wishing you lots of luck and love or tomorrow!! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

So excited for you tomorrow Donna!!! Less than 24 hours now and you should have your little bundle in your arms!!! (But heres everything crossed you might start today and get your homebirth) And not a failure either, he's just going to be extra special and then you'll have a story to tell him how he didn't want to come out when he gets older!!

Nat, I was thinking about you the other day when I read a post somewhere else about bringing dried up milk back and how you should pump every so often and its' known to bring milk back but I didn't want to mention it in case you are getting on well with the formula, but if you still want to bf, by all means pump pump pump!! I'm sure it will come back!

Lori- I looked like Jordan for about 24 hours and I remember thinking, jeez, I was looking forward to sleeping on my tummy and it was impossible with 2 huge watermelons!! but it only lasted like 24 hours... And Grace is GORGEOUS!!! you must be well chuffed and just in love with her!! When your rock solid I found holding dylan in the Rugby hold helped him latch on best, but I wasn't comfortable for a long time with that position until he got a bit chunkier... which he sooo is now!! sorry it seems you feel a bit overwhelmed with visitors, remember to make signals for them to leave so you get time to yourself, such as saying it is grace's bathtime or bedtime... hope it calms down for you soon!

chelsie- glad bfing going really well for you!! I find its such an enjoyable experience!

Neen- Yay for your peak!! I never got into the lingo with ttc, I dont understand it!!- when do you get to test??

Well, someone in another forum very nicely told me how to resize my pics so they can fit on here so I'm attaching one from Dylans first trip to the beach!! Rob had day off today so we went out to skegness, the beach is lovely there!!! and then you go towards the pier and the people and it gets a bit ghetto, but we had a lovely day!

Looking forward to meeting baby fox in piccie asap Donna!! best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you!!!

xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Liz, I love Skegness - its chav central!! Love people watching and seeing how many mobility scooters you can count (due to all the benefit cheats! LOL)

Bead's mum has a van in Chapel st Leonards and we often go!

The low, high and Peak you hear me ramble on about is because i've been using a Clear Blue fertility monitor this cycle to help me pinpoint O - after the MMC's I was a lttle messed up cycle-wise!

Hope all are well - big loves x x x x


----------



## nb1984

Oh I hope I have the Internet by the end of this week!! It's driving me bonkers not being able to use the laptop and posting from the iPhone is rubbish!!

So I'll keep it brief as it's 3.30 and I'm hoping Roo will settle quick as she was awake at 2.30 and an hour is usually her limit :)

Liz - thank you, I should have just text you!! That's so nice you were thinking of me! As soon as I get up, which is between 5 and 6, I'm going to sterilise my pump and bottles and get pumping! How's all your end? Love the pics of Dylan at the beach! I can't wait to take Ruby somewhere exciting!

Lori - Grace is gorgeous!!! How did you find choosing a name? Was it hard? Or did she just instantly match it? 

Chelsie - that's fab news about Macie regaining her birth weight, and some, well done you!! They didn't weigh Ruby when they discharged me last week so I've no idea but as she upped her bottles to 4oz a time I'm pretty sure she has gaine well ;)

donna - now none of this chat please!!! Why on earth have you failed?! You've had more to cope with than anyone or ever heard of! Your sickness was off the scale, then you've been housebound, signed off work and forced to wait longer than any of your bonfire buddies to meet your little man, on top of this you've also managed to run a house, decorate it AND look after 3 children, so come on then, which part of that is a failure?!!! You need to switch your take to being excited, the end is in sight! And proud of how well you have done to cope with everything that you've had too over the last 9 months!! Now there's motivation for you at 4am hahaha!

Nina- peak!! Yeah baby yeah!!! I'm still stalking, just useless at postog from my phone, thanks for stalking here too, very excited for all that I sincerely hope is coming your way this month, god I cannot think of a soul on earth who deserves it more!

Anyway ladies I think she is sparko so i'm hoping to be that way myself in about 5 mons! Less if i can!! My mum has leant me an ikea chair for he nursery so we've managed to do the whole night time routine and hubby is snoring contentedly next to me!! Hopefully he won't ve so tired tomorrow as his first day back on Monday was pretty difficult!

I typed too soon, she is still fussing and showing no signs of sleeping!

Have a happy Tuesday all and donna I have verything crossed that after this long wait your teeny tiny man pops out in a pain free 45 minutes!!

Lots of love ladies xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks ladies xxxx

Have to admit to being terrified this morning - the prosepect of having my waters broken BEFORE any contractions have started is really scary. I have been there before, and I know how intense the contractions can become immediately on breaking of waters. At least when my waters were broken for me previously in other labours, I had at least laboured - I had the chance to at least build up endorphins in my system and was thankfully already 10 cm and ready to pop; just dreading having to still get from 3-10 cm having had no endorphins there to help me cope with the pain. 

I know its worth it in the end, and I know its short lived on the scale of things but still absolutely shitting myself (sorry for the bad language a tthis time of the morning lol).

Plus I am SO tired, couldn't sleep last night, eventually got to bed about 03:30, then a couple of toilet breaks in between lol (be glad when they are over for sure) and now up and need to leave in 25 mins.

Poor DH was up with me too, as everytime he turned around yday, I was in floods of tears - I mean SO emotional, couldn't help it- absoltuely sobbed for Britain yesterday. I dont ever remember crying so much -now how silly is that???? -You are of course right Nat -I am getting my boy today, it should be a joyous and happy occasion and still I spent all day crying(????????).

Feel like I have let everyone down, the home birth team, my DH, the kids, ppl on here God!! even neighbours who heard that I was delivering at home and were so excited for me. Everytime I look at my birthing kit or birthing pool I cry lol.

Need to give myself one huge PMA pep talk -cos I know stressing, crying and fear of the birth are ONLY going to mke things worse and more painful lol.

ttfn ladies -will update as soon as I am able -wish I was doing it from here, in real time, excitedly telling you all about contraction timers, about my waters going and midwifes arriving etc; lol- getting to fill my pool and all the other little exciting things I planned for over the past 4 months.Oh well!!

I am bringing my baby home today ladies!!! Yay!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

that's only natural to be so emotional u have been pregnant for a awefully long time and havnt had the easiest of pregnancys and I'm sure u havnt let anyone down things just don't always go to plan with births and people now that. You must just be making too much of a lovely home for little man :) which just proves how much of a good mother you are.

Can't wait to here from and good luck I hope u get some endophones pumping, looking forward to see pics of the little monkey.

Will be thinking of you today xx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Donna! I'll be thinking about you and I can't wait to see your little man! x x x x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

thinking of you today Donna, sorry you've been so down yesterday. Its surely been a rollercoaster for you! I was hoping you went into labour last night! 

Do they have to break your waters straight away?? can't they give you something to start the contractions first?? (I'm not sure what it is but I'm sure they can bring on labour without breaking waters straight away?)

Well have a great day Donna!! It's going to fly by, update us when you can! xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Good luck Donna... i hope everything goes nice and smoothly for you today and cannot wait to hear about it all and see pics of the wee man!!!!

Wishing you all the luck from me and Macie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Any news from Donna? xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies! 

Just checking in, any news from Donna? Cant stay to chat, Grace is asleep so Im off to get a couple of hours!

Love and hugs to all

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

I hope she doesn't mind me posting, I'll leave off the details for her but I just got a text to say she has had her little man!!

Congrats Donna!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Oh I'm so glad!! Congrats Donna - can't wait to hear the story!!! Xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

Oh lovely :) congrats donna xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Yay!! Congats donna! Can't wait to hear all about it and see a piccie!!! Do we have a name yet?? Xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Awwww congratulations Donna!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it and see piccies and of course hear his name! lol. xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello Ladies

Well, as Nat let you know, thanks for updating Nat xx - yes we have had our little man.

Went into hospital yday morning at 08:30 but no beds, sent away and back at 13:00 to labour ward. Had my waters broken at 15:45, then little Dawson was born at 18:28.

Bit traumatic at the end ,he became bradycardic , there was meconium present and I was only 7cm so it was mad panic ,getting theatre staff paged and ready etc but thankfully I went 7 -10cm within a few mins and with the assistance of stirrups and foreceps (ouch ouch ouch with spd double ouch!!) he was out... at last -rushed away by the paediatricians for resus -longest 5 mins of my life I tell you -then heard him cry and was so glad. There were about 10 members of staff in the room at one point and they were struggling to get his heart rate to come up and trying to get me to move onto my alternate sides etc, at which point I was just screaming for a c-section to just get him out -And at least I was still kind of out of it with gas and air, poor DH says his heart was racing and it was really really scary - thought we were going to lose him for a minute. Yeah and after his head was out ,his blooming shoulder got stuck -and I tore, after going through the forceps delivery of head with nothing too- typical.

So so glad we were in hospital tbh, dont know what would have happened had we been at home -would hope spontaneous labour and water birth etc would have been completely different but with the brady, the meconium and the shoulder dystocia OMG!!! Any one of these and I would have needed blue lighted to hospital.

But you know what??? Totally worth every bit of pain - for the past 9 months with spd and the delivery.
I couldn't walk last night but feeling a bit better today, and home now - paeds are all delighted with him and he is breast feeding like a pro and he is so gorgeous.

My little Dawson John weighing at at 8lb 6oz, lovely dark hair and perfect!!!





xx


----------



## GossipGirly

oh donna he is so precious! congratulations and well done. i just cried at ur birth story, see you going this far over happened for a reason, you were in the best place. It must have been so scary like I couldnt imagine, im so pleased you and Dawson and doing fine :) love the name.

Hope for a speedy recovery, enjoy your long awaited little bundle, sending lots and lots of hugs xxxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Donna, massive congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dawson is lovely, i bet you are so proud already!
Glad you and him are home ad doing well,

Lots of love to you both from me, Stuart and Macie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well done you!!! Dawson is a lovely name choice!!! he looks absolutely perfect!! Know your a bit sore now but are you feeling better pain wise?? Glad your bfeeding is going well... soooo happy for you..

and thats it!! bonfire babies have all arrived!! xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh Donna! I loved Reading your story, I'm so sorry it was so frightening for you, the 10 seconds of the cord around Rubys neck was bad enough so I can't imagine what it must have been for you! As they say, everything happens for a reason so thankfully you were in the best place, so glad you're all ok and he us just gorgoues, his hair is do dark!! Does he look similar to DS?

Well it's half 8 and I'm in bed, we had a rough night after a very sleepy day yesterday but today Ruby has been a superstar & awake LOADS!! I hope it doesn't continue to tonight though as she doesn't seem to sleep more than 2 hours today. I had her 2 week check at the doctors today, she is all fine & such a little star as she didn't fuss once through the whole thing! Finally someone weighed her as they hadn't since leaving the hospital and she's 8lb, go Ruby Roo!! She was 6lb 6oz at birth and 3 weeks tomorrow (which is madness) so she's doing brilliantly. I'm gutted she isn't teeny tiny still as she's getting long but hey ho, she's getting the good stuff as I managed to express 1 oz for her today ;)

tomorrow we have the cranial osteopath at 11.30 so that should keep her awake again! It's so lovely in this sunshine to walk up to the doctors & the complemantary health clinic I'm going to tomorrow I can walk to as well! Mum came over this morning & I took buster out for 45 mins then walked to and from doctors & walked Bust again when hubby got home so I've done well on fitness today, the GP said I can start to use my exercise bike from tomorrow thankfully.

Liz- thanks for all your support with expressing etc I really appreciate it ;)

Lori - I hope Grace is allowing you lots of lovely sleep, and that all is going well your end and you don't have too many visitors!

Chelsie - Macie is to die for, I'm loving your fbook updates! Sounds like you've taken to everything like a duck to water!

Nina - stalking you and awaiting the news of that :bfp: so excited for you !

Anyway ladies, Ruby has stopped grumbling so I'm going to ZZZZZ while I can, and keep everything crossed for a very good night!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Oh Donna, he is absolutely gorgeous! A real stunner! Congratulations

You have all had such beautiful babies!!

Make sure you let me know which forum you are heading to so I can continue to stalk you and see pics of your gorgeous bubs xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Ah Donna!!!!! He is AMAZING!!! Well worth it like you say!! Sorry it was traumatic towards the end, but sounds like the medical staff were on the ball!!

I love his name, really unusual and trendy!!! I bet you are so over the moon and completely on cloud 9!!

Lots and lots of love to you and your gorgeous new baby boy!!
xxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!!

All is well in the Bennett household! Grace is doing so so so well!! She is feeding and sleeping well and she loves her bouncer chair and is wide awake when she is in there! We had our first little outing as a family yday, went to the local retail park! Grace slept nearly all the hour and a half we were out! 
Andrew back to work today as has a busy two weeks, so he is staggering his days off, also self employed so better to have a few days in per week to keep finances in order! Gonna be hard watching savings deplete rapdily....but so worth it!!
My mum is off work tomorrow so were going to go somewhere local for lunch which Im excited about!! 
Visitors have calmed down dramatically which is good! People are so generous when they have been visiting, I started to feel really bad for not wanting people to come, but I suppose it was because they were excited!

Nat - thats great about Ruby's weight and that you're managing to express! Well done! 

Chelsie - hope things are good hunni!

Liz - how's things? 

Donna - hope you are managing to rest a bit and enjoy some time with your fabulous family! What are the other children like with him?? I bet they are smitten!!

Nina - keeping fingers crossed that this is your month my love! Big hugs!!!

Well, Grace is sleeping and I have just been ordering some grandma, grandad cards on Moonpig - love personalising cards for people! And now I think I will have a little nap before I sort the washing and make something nice for tea for Andrew coming in! 

Lots of love to all mummies and babies!!
xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Hiya girls,

Lori, so glad to hear how well Grace is doing! I hope i'll be joining you in the mummy club soon! I'll keep you all updated anyway.

I just want to thank you for all your support to me! I was looking back at when this group was first started - how much has happened for me since then!

I certainly didn't plan that my first year of marriage would have had such heartache for us both but I think i've learned a lot from it and am much stronger now!

Anyway just wanted to send hugs to you and your precious babies! And ask that you keep in touch so that when I have my baby (which I will - PMA) I will have all you lovely ladies to get advice from! x x x x x x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Neen! stop making me blubber! of course we'll stay in touch and if you need anything just let me know, and remember I'm relatively close by so if you do need anything do let me know!!! I can't even start to imagine what you've gone through your first year or marriage, just makes it so much stronger! I'm positive your second year of marriage will be much rosier!! xxxxx

Dylan and I are doing well, we had a couple rough nights as he has started whinging in his sleep but last night he fell asleep from about 930 to 2 and then 3 to 7 so I'm feeling quite good this morning!! I got my hair done yesterday so I feel more presentable today too so I'm thinking of going into work. I need to finish cleaning out my desk ha hahaha!!! plus the boss mentioned about taking me out to lunch on company moolah so might take her up on it, but not sure if I can be bothered!! Plus I've got my last baby massage class today!! bit sad to be ending as I've sooo enjoyed it!

Dylan still hasn't smiled yet, its so frustrating!! I know all babies are different but I worry myself between him being an 8 week old or an adjusted age of 2 week old baby... his charts follow adjusted age, but I'm not sure what his development will follow as 6 weeks is quite a gap!! who knows when I'll get that first 'real' smile (He has the windy ones...)

Well my house is a tip today but I'm not that bothered!!! Dh has taken monday, wed, thur off and now has gone onto 7 day 12 hour shifts with work. we had some nice days together though, i got loads of bargains this week too for Dylan its so exciting... plus 2 new hot milk bras coming in the post anytime... hopefully today! I hate my mothercare bras - no support!

Donna- hope your having an amazing first couple days with little Dawson, lets see some more photos!!! hope he's settling in well!!

Nat- your crazy!!! I couldn't imagine getting on the exercise bike!! I can't be bothered, I'm so jealous you've got that dedication to sort it out so quickly, pass some this way pleasE!!! I can't stay away from cookies!!

Lori - glad the first outing is behind you!! it gets so much easier! Did you get anything nice?? I love a good bargain!!

hows the feeding going for you all'??, I think Dylan is having a growth spurt (again!!) I didn't get him weighed this week as have to get his injections next week so thought I'd get him weighed again then as I don't think your supposed to go every week.

and what you all doing during the night during feeds? I watch music videos on tv!! the light is dimmer than turning on the light and it keeps me up to date with all the top hits, I actually am better at knowing who sings what!! and I love the katy perry california gurls video!! I woke dh up last week to watch it when it came on, dont think he was that happy at like 3 am to be woken up to watch a music video hehehehe...

well, guess I should be productive and get something done, but I'm too busy watching the catch up of big brother, which is hilarious!!! 

love to you all!!! xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I've asked to move us to bnb groups...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all the well wishes

Well, Dawson an I are doing fine -I am totally shattered lol -he is feeding constantly and my milk supply isn't in yet so I have one hungry grumpy baby sometimes lol -slept for 3 hrs last night; which is better than the nigth before haha -but not much!!!!
And slept on my chest again -oops my bad!!!! A crib, a moses basket, a cot and a pram and he sleeps with me on the couch haha. Ohh well, hoping once my milk comes in, he'll settle down a bit -poor wee guy is just so hungry and alert and taking in loads of air too as he gulps away trying to ease his hunger haha -so then has terrible colic.

Means I get tonnes of cuddles lol -he's attached to me practically 24/7 haha; which I am loving -still cant get enough of him.

He is looking a bit jaundiced today ,and hasn't opened his bowels since yday early morning so am thinking of stopping taking my codeine -sure its constipating him. 

Have visitors up from London for a few days -staying at my sis's though -thankfully as I am not a great hostess atthe moment, as you can appreciate lol and a busy weekend of visitors expected too.

Liz -I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of smiles -like you say, Dylan is only 2 weeks adjusted and its still early days.

Nat- hope the pumping is going well, and you have managed to get Ruby into a night/ day time cycle a bit better -Dawson is the same haha -not fun when they are wied awake 1 am- 5am when all you want to do is sleep.

Lori- hope all is well with you and Grace

Chelsie -Likewise - hoping Macie is doing well too

Nina -fx'd hun -really hope this is your month and please keep popping by, and I'll be popping into your journal too, to keep an eye (if thats okay?)

I s'pose I'd better fix my siggy at some point lol- but not today -little guy is wanting more booby juice so better go and appease the wee guy.

Love to all mummies, Dylan, Ruby, Macie, Grace and of course Nina from Donna and Dawson xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo for booby milk haha- hoping my lil guy starts sleeping some now!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Love the new siggy Donna! xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey girls!!

Just a quick hello! Things still going really well! MW and health visitor happy with Grace so were pleased! Grace is generally only waking once thru the night, so we both feel great! Off to register Grace at nursery (for NEXT JUNE!) haha! and to see Andrews mam. Andrew is off work today so its lovely! He is also off on Friday so its nice to have some family time!! 

Hope everyone is well lovely ladies and babies!

Lots of love 
xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Glad to hear hv is happy with Grace!! and only once during the night!! thats a success in itself!! can't believe your registering for nursery already!!

We've not registered Dylan yet as dh might be posted soon as he's in RAF and being promoted soon. So not sure what the future holds for us, dh is convinced we're moving down Oxford way but I really hope we stay put for my jobs' sake. I've got a nice job to go back to and it would be perfect to just go back for a bit and then have lo#2. So if we have to move I don't know what will happen!! might just have lo#2 straight away as dh would be away more if we moved, so not looking forward to that. we'll find out any day now hopefully!

Dylan is waking 1 or 2 times depending when he gets down for sleepies! Last night we put him down at 930 and he woke at 1230 and then again at 5. Yesterday and today have been fun, he's been having explosive poos right out the side of his nappy!! I even just threw one of the onesies away!! He's in size 3 nappies now!! such a big boy!! and we're really close to getting a smile, I am getting a grin, especially when I was giving him a talking to about his poo, he just looked at me and grinned!!! 

Well, he's asleep now, going to try to clean a bit then off to the post office! I've made a yummy bbq pork in the slow cooker, so I can't wait for that to be done!!

what's everyone else up to?? any baby issues? problems?? excitements!!?? 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello, hello, hello!

Sorry...still no Internet over my way so typing on my silly phone again which drives me nuts!

I apologise if i've already told you some of this, blame the baby brain! I opted to go to a different hospital & my GP surgery have royally screwed it all up, Roo had her 2 week check at 3 weeks and the first time the HV came was tdoay!! And she's 25 days old! She had the hearing test and is now 8lb so still slightly underweight but he said nothing to worry about. 

Last night we had a fab night as she slept 10-1.30 then 2.30-6.45 and has our alarm not gone off she may have slept longer! 

Expressing is going well, it took a few days but it's back, yay! So she gets a good 4oz feed in the morning and evening so I'm dead chuffed about that. Hubby went out Sat night to 'wet her head' and i stayed at my mums, thank god as he didn't get in til 1am!

Otherwise all is good, house is sorted, I sort of feel like I know what I am doing & the day just whizzes by until hubby is home around 4pm.

Donna- how's Dawson doing? I hope you're getting lucky on the sleep now the milk is in! That's fab!

Liz- yay for smiles! We haven't had any either & I cannot wait! We have made a tentative plan for number 2 as well, and thinking June/Juy next year we would like to conceive, so I'll be back to work in the July but only until Feb/Mar 2011, fingers crossed! Have you got a time frame in mind? Have you managed to pick up any books yet?

Lori- so happy for you that Grace is sleeping well too, doesn't it make the whole world brighter?! Sounds like you have a fab week ahead, I tried to get hubby to take Fri off but he's too busy at work :(

Chelsie- loving your pics of Macie Moo she is SO cute!! How's it all going?

Well we are off to bath Roo now, have a fab evening all and keep your fingers crossed that this darn home hub comes tomorrow so I can post more & get back to my former Internet shopaholic self!!

Xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Bought some books today!! (well actually bought a couple last week but thats a diff story!! took one back today because of bad grammer!!! the book kept repeating the phrase, 'mama can have been', and I bought the book at asda, so took it back but they didn't seem to care, gave me my money back but were not going to take the stock off the shelf like I told them to!! hahaha)

Bought some julia donaldson gruffalo and monkey puzzle and then aliens love underpants and dinasaurs love underpants. have some baby touch and feel ones too!!

I just typed this and then wondered if you meant adult books hehehe... but I wanted to tell you I'm half-way through guilty pleasures and I LOVE it!! sooo enjoyable and its not predictable either!

we don't have a time frame for lo#2 but need to keep in mind something I learned today is that you need to go back before the 25 weeks to get full maternity again... or something like that, I've not read up on it proper but heard rumours... but who knows if I'll have a job to go back to if we move!! and if we're moving, we might as well through caution to the wind and start ttc lo#2 straight away! birth control at minute is condoms so its easy to change our minds!

dylan is 8wks + 5 (adjusted 2wks+ 5) and weighs 12lb 9!!! got our 8 wk injections tomorrow!! o no! wish us luck!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Liz -love your siggy -I was trying to think of some way to incorporate the babies names too; but I wasn't very successful lol- may need to steal your idea. LOVE LOVE it!!!!

Can hardly believe Dylan is 2 months old and Dawson is just a week lol -they were due 1 day apart haha. I had Dawson weighed on Sunday and he was down to 7lb 15oz,getting weighed again Friday so will be interesting to see how much he has re-gained since my milk has come in. I had NO milk at all until night 4 (colostrum only) and then hardly anything for the next few days either, my wee guy was hungry ALL the time; both day and night and I was so exhausted. I have had a few days of constant feeding over the past 2 days, wee hungry hippo has been feeding constantly; hours and hours at a time. I was almost for giving up and giving him some formula -was beginning to think my milk making days were numbered (and have to admit to being really upset about it all last night -bit of a melt down tbh) but awoke this morning to lots and lots of milk and one very happy and contented baby today, thank goodness. Think it was probably the codeine and diclofenac I was prescribed for my spd and birth trauma combined with him being a biggish sized baby and just really hungry haha.
So hoping he sleeps better tonight now.

I had to take Dawson to the docs beginning of the week too. He has a lump on his cheek, which I thought felt like a fatty cyst but wanted to get it checked out. Anyway Doc agrees - feels like a fatty cyst so she was not concerned at present but it seems to be getting bigger :-( so I may need to take him back next week to see the paediatrician as it is a bit concerning. Doc told me it was (probably) fine and to wait until his 6 week check to see paed then but I am not so sure.

Can't believe you and Nat are both planning number 2 already lol - I know I was sure that this was my last one already but even if it wasn't (and I hadn't had severe spd lol) then I am still a bit raw from the labour lol - still at the 'never ever again' stage. 

In saying that lol, in all seriousness, if I was planning anymore I would have loved them close together in ages :-( but not to be -spd and having a toddler /infant doesn't go well together.

Hope getting Dylan's jabs went okay Liz -I used to get so upset for my LO's when they had to go haha -used to hate seeing their little faces crumple lol

Nat -hope Ruby continues to sleep better, and glad the expressing is going well - Are you back to breast feeding or are you expressing only? As it has taken my milk so long to come in, I am going to wait a few weeks to make sure my milk is totally established and then start expressing too,so daddy can have a shot with feeding EBM too.
Hope the new house is fab and you are enjoying it -are you all unpacked and sorted now. What a busy busy time you have had, with new house and new baby lol.

Lori - Cant believe you have registered Grace at nursery already haha -I really need to look into childcare myself. I already know there are limited places for babies under 2 years so better get my skates on I s'pose. Really still in denial about having to go back to work lol -hoping for a lottery win haha, really am dreading it already -I worked when all my others were small and loved working AND being a mum but this time I just feel sick about it all- would so love to be able to afford to be a SATM this time.

Chelsie - Hi, hope all is well with you and Macie Moo

Well , I am feeling much better -even ventured out to the park without crutches for the first time in 6 months yay!!!! Was a bit sore the next day as I overdone it a bit but still was great just to get out there haha.
We registered Dawson's birth on Monday, so now officially Dawson James
We are (weather permitting) planning a trip to the safari park tomorrow with all the family, taking a picnic and driving round seeing all the animals, going to the sea lion show and letting the boys let off steam at the adventure playground. So looking forward to that, as long as my mw comes early enough (she has promised me first visit -as she forgot me yday and is a bit embarrassed about it all haha) and of course, if it stays dry lol.
Otherwise, just looking forward to continuing to feel better and to getting back to normal.

Love to all mums and babies
Hoping for fabbie news from Beadette real soon.

Take care everyone, and kisses to Dylan, Ruby Roo, Macie Moo and Grace (Goo?? lol haha -sorry!!)


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Well I got all excited today that my home hub arrived in the post, only to receive a call from BT to say they haven't connected our phone line yet & they're unsure how long it will take!!!

Liz I did actually mean adult books haha! Glad you're enjoying it, is that the one about the cousins & handbag company? If it is I loved it too!

Well Roo did very well last night and slept 9-12 then 1-4 then 5-7!! So I felt human today as really I only lost out on 2 hours sleep in all which I can totally handle!

Last week l was a bit crazy and spent every day doing something whilst also trying to settle her into a routine, which was stupid as I was just on my knees by the end of each day so now this week we are taking it easy and just chilling and taking it slow in the day times to try and sort our lives out!

Right I am off for a cuddle on the sofa with hubby, have a good evening all!xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Feel free to copy my siggy Donna! glad you like it! I wish I was creative enough to do some type of picture one but I'm afraid I'm not that technologically able! Glad to hear your milk is come in and that your perservered! And it sounds like your getting better too but take it easy!! Don't go overstretching yourself and getting injured!

Dylans jabs went ok... he was asleep and then he got jabbed and he screamed and had little tears and everything! but I was ok, with all the bloods and stuff that have been taken and with his time in hospital I was kind of used to him being prodded by now. But after both legs were done he went back in the pram and fell back asleep, so all in all not too tramatic! but he has been a bit more whingy this evening after sleeping most of the afternoon. heres hoping for a successful sleep tonight!! meeting some antenatal class people tomorrow for coffee! I dont want bags under my eyes!!

Nat- the book is about the bags and such, I'm one chapter from finishing and I started that one first because your note said that one was your fav! I've not bought any other books lately, been reading the kiddie ones I got for Dylan hehe quite cute they are! Dh even reading them to him tonight and it was so cute!! sorry your being sent around and around with BT, I'm sure you've given them an earful already, hope they sort it out soon!

well just watching big brother and hoping to go to sleep soon!! Can't wait for Dylan to sleep through, that day comes eventually doesn't it!!!???? ;) But I'm so in love its worth it!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well - last mw visit tday. Dawson's back to his birth weight of 8lb 6oz, feeding well (although still 2 hrly zzzzzzzzz, he did manage one 4hr stint last night from 11pm - 3am, so that was great but I never went to bed until just after midnight - I knew I should've gone with him at 11pm but me and DH were enjoying a wee snuggle and some well needed us time lol) and looking great so that is us both signed off. HV on Monday.

Sitting here, anxiously awaiting the postman - aaarrrggghh. DD gets her standard grade results today. Hope she has done well, although I could seriously be out of pocket if she does lol - be worth every penny though tbh

Have a fabbie day ladies - love to all xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Well how weird not to be celebrating it being Friday! I could her used to this 'staying at home' business, but sadly not an option! 

Donna how did your daughter get on? Fab news about Dawson, clearly the feeding is going well!

Liz I keep meaning to ask, where did you fond your baby massge class?

Hope both Lori & Chelsie are getting on ok?

Ruby turned 4 weeks old yesterday, the time has flown by!! I'm a bit sad actually as she is too big for all her 'early baby' clothes now :( so she is in newborn and will probably be on her way to 0-3 months soon! 

Hubby finished work at 1 today so we did some DIY and got a black out blind up in her room, so i'm going to have all her daytime naps in there from tomorrow and use the crib as at the moment she only uses the Moses basket in our room and i'm worried she won't handle the transistion once she gets too big for it.

I have become the Nazi baby whisperer!! It works so well for her to nap and be awake for an hour, just she would like to nap for 3 hours at a time and I only let her do 2 so sometimes the staying awake is a struggle! Honesty it is hilarious, nothing phases her, she really never ever cries and just happily stares at you or she is out like a light, there doesn't seem to be an inbeyween phase but that's fine with me! We went to visit my friend on Tues whose baby is 10 days younger & if she isn't feeding she cries constantly, he said from 7-10pm she cries until she goes purple!!

Anyway, Roo is allowed to nap until 6pm then it's up for food & bathtime and then dinner for us before her dream feed at 8 and then 10. Last night it took me 20 mins just to get the bottle in her mouth for then ten pm feed hahaha!! I was laughing so much! She is a nutter.

The book says by day 3 they should be in the swing of it and tomorrow is day 4 so keep your fingers crossed!!

Have a fab weekend all xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi 

Well Loren passed all her exams so she is well pleased; but tbh I expected a bit more :-(- she got 2 x2's, 5x 3's and 1 x 4. I expected at least one or two 1's and more 2's.
At least I am not hundreds of pounds out of pocket lol- well 200 but could have been 800 lol. And she really expected a fail for her physics and got a 3, so that was good. She is staying on to get higher biology, chemistry, english, maths and PE; although still not sure what she wants to do with herself in the long run.

Nat, what is the baby whisperer thing? I am totally clueless haha- and what is a dream feed? Not that it would work with Dawson just yet, I dont think - he feeds all the time- a right wee grubber lol. He was in bed with me and DH all night last night too -oops lol. I was too tired to keep trying to settle him in his basket lol and we had been out all day yday so I was sore too. I just let him feed and fall asleep lol then change sides haha - am gonna regret this action I know.

Hope your baby whispering is a success, let us know how it all goes.

Hi to everyone else - hope all is well xxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

I got my BFP!!! X


----------



## nb1984

Well it is almost 3am and after an awful evening & huge rows with hubby what absolutely brilliant news to wake up too!!! I'm absolutely thrilled for you!!

Sending anything sticky I can think of in your direction!!!xxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks Hun! Xxx

sorry about the rows flower! Saw that you had a drunken hubby yesterday evening on FB! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG What fabbie news hun, so pleased for you and your hubby xxx
sending tonnes of sticky dust, love, hugs, kisses, all best wishes for your lil poppy seed -c'mon baby STICK STICK STICK!!!! 

Take care hun and brilliant news xxxxx

Nat, sorry you n DH have been arguing hun, its hard work this first year with new baby, change to family/ couple dynamics etc xxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies sorry i havent been on for so long!!! Been a very busy week!

Congratulations Beadette!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of sticky dust to you!!!

Well Macie is poorly at the min, and unfortunately i suspect its colic :cry:
i feel so sorry for her and so useless as i feel like i cant do anything to help her!!!!!!!!! [email protected] started to give her Infocol! Hopefully it will start kicking in soon.

Hope everyone is ok.
Sorry its short and sweet

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!
YAY Beadette, I know I already posted in your journal but want to RE-EMPHASISE how excited I am for you and how much I look forward to following your pregnancy!! Sending you lots of sticky dust!!

Chelsie- sorry Macie is a bit poorly, heres hoping for a swift turnaround back to her baby self!!

Nat- I don't know how you are coping with the schedule!! My schedule changes from day to day!! ;) Some days he's really sleepy and can sleep all day, and then days like today where he is up most of the day feeding every 1-2 hours!! (he normally did 3-4)

Donna- glad you had exam success in your house! how is the feeding going?

Lori- how are you??

Well think I had mastitis sat night / sunday... had fever, chills, sweating, dizziness, headache, o it was awful!! I seem to be better today though, called gp but they didn't want to give me anything as I was feeling better now. Also, Dylan has gone 6 hours in the night 2 times in the last week!!! yay!!!! So I feel a bit more rested at the minute. And dh was soo good to me yesterday when I was poorly and did all the nappy changes and took care of me too!!

well, dh home now, i'm off to have a bath! and start another book you sent me Nat - Thanks again!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!! 

Sorry Ive not been on in a while...been so busy and just not managed to get laptop out! 
Beadette - WOW!!!!! So so so so happy for you!!!

Not had a chance to catch up on previous pages but I hope everyone is good!
Grace now weighs 9lb5 so is doing really well! I am good also! 

Nat - sorry about rows hun, hope all is good.

Donna - hows you?

Chels - hope the Infacol works!! 

Liz - hope the mastisis (sp!) stays away. A friend had it and it was awful...she was so poorly!!

Well, peace is short lived, Grace is awake and looks hungry! Greedy girl!!

Lots and lots of love and I promise to be online more often or to ctach up via FB!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi ladies

Lori- wow 9lb 5oz already hun - Grace is doing well lol- I get Dawson weighed tomorrow, am really interested to see how much he has gained - feeds all day and night long haha. I can't believe he is 2weeks old already, where did the time go??

Liz - Oh poor you with mastitis, glad you are feeling better hun. Glad you had DH there to look after you. My DH went back to work yesterday and I admit to being a bit lost without him lol- really miss having him about lol. He still came home last night and ended up making the dinner and doing the dishes etc as everytime I tried to start something Dawson wanted fed or changed or something. Paternity leave should be MUCH longer haha, just to look after the mums 

Chelsie- hope Macie is ok, colic is horrrible isn't it? Poor wee tyke, hoping the infacol is doing the trick. Might not be relevant but many breast fed babies are diagnosed incorrectly with colic and it can sometimes be an oversupply problem -too much foremilk, and not enough hind milk - its to do with the letdown reflex being a bit slow and baby constantly gets loads of foremilk -I am sure there are a few threads about it in the breast feeding forum - might help  xx

Nat -hope you are okay today and Ruby doing fab too.

Nina -YAY!!! Just needed to say that again lol woohoo!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I agree Donna!! Paternity leave should be much longer! I kept thinking thank goodness I was ill on a sunday!!

Just had Dylan weighed, 13lb 5oz, at 3 weeks adjusted age, so he's off the chart!!

Well this is a flying visit, haven't had lunch yet and have our antenatal class reunion tonight! Should be fun! 

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Is it totally crazy :wacko: that ????? ...

- Despite mad crippling SPD, which is still problematic and I am still on painkillers and NSAIDS's/ months of crutches, isolation and total boredom etc...

-Despite hourly breast feeding, no sleep and still being 2 stone above my 'normal' weight lol and ...

-Despite a horrid labour, induction, stirrups, forceps, fetal distress, meconium and shoulder dystocia ...

I am so thinking how nice it would be to have another one haha OMG -Would never have said that this time last week lol haha

Even DH jested last night -seems a shame we are giving up on having more babies -when we seem to do it so well lol -sure we are totally biased of course, but our little guy is just SO perfect haha :cloud9::cloud9: .


Maybe I am just SO sleep deprived, I have gone a little nuts haha :wacko::wacko:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrsbeanbump said:


> I agree Donna!! Paternity leave should be much longer! I kept thinking thank goodness I was ill on a sunday!!
> 
> Just had Dylan weighed, 13lb 5oz, at 3 weeks adjusted age, so he's off the chart!!
> 
> Well this is a flying visit, haven't had lunch yet and have our antenatal class reunion tonight! Should be fun!
> 
> xxxx

Good weight gain Little Dylan -well done mummy!!

Enjoy tonight Liz xx

Nat -I have been looking into the EASY thing / baby whisperer -going to give it a go myself -is it working out okay for you??

xx


----------



## nb1984

Evening!!

So sorry for going AWOL, after 3 hours arguing with them yesterday we still don't have any Internet!! I'm going to my mums tomorrow to have my highlights done so I will do a proper post & update but in the meantime Donna I am loving the EASY routine, have you got the baby whisperer book?

It's a fab read but if you'd like me to email you the main valid points and the forum website seems to be fab, I can't wait to get on line and navigate it properly not on my phone!

It really started to be easier when she turned 3 weeks as she is able to stay awake for an hour now, so we do up at 7 for an hour, nap 8-10 awake til 11, sleep 11-1 then awake for an hour and nap 2-4. Then awake til 5/5.30 when she has a 'catnap' til 6pm when you start bedtime routine, so bathtine at 7pm and in bed for 7.15pm. Then at 8pm she has a 'dream feed' with another 'dream feed' at 10pm. She then usually sleeps til about 1.30/2am and then sonewhere between 6.30/7am.

Hope that makes sense! Hubby and I had a huge chat yesterday & things are a lot better :) sorry to not reply to anyone individually, I promise I will tomorrow! Xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Nat - any tips on baby whispering / EASY gladly accepted hun. I don't have the book, have just been perusing babywhisperer forum for tips. I am only looking to follow the principles at the moment , not actual strict regime as I am still feeding on demand as such, but did manage to get Dawson to go 3 hrly yday on a couple of occassions... and he slept 3hrly ALL night too- that was prob a fluke lol but yay for sleep haha

Only thing is, Dawson tends to be awake for ages early evening lol - last night was awake from 5pm til about 9pm lol- not sure how that can fit in lol but he would NOT go to sleep lol.

Waiting patiently on HV coming this morning then off school clothes shopping with the kids. Oh fun lol!!! Can I get??? Can I get??? Can I get????

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

oh yeah, nearly forgot -what is a dream feed????

xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

its giving baby a top up feed when they dont wake naturally for it, so there kind of still asleep and in theory should sleep for longer periods, I dont think you can do it breastfeeding tho I think you need to express or bottle feed x


----------



## nb1984

Evening ladies,

I'm really sorry I never posted yesterday but my hairdresser was late to my mums so it all turned into a mess as I didn't have enough bottles with me or Nything!

Anyway...sorry not to give any baby whisperer info yet, I'm still only on my phone...I just wanted to see what you all think about how I am feeling (sorry to be self indulgent!) 

I feel a bit down, not too bad but a bit, really only towards my hubby, a lot of things can make me well up & I know I'd I let myself I would most likely have a really good cry. This seems nuts as Ruby is such a good baby & hardly fussed or anything but I'm wondering if it is baby blues or just the sleep deprivation getting to me?

Anyway, your thoughts on it just being at te 5 week mark so a bit emotional or something more? Thank you and sorry to bang on! Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nb1984 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I'm really sorry I never posted yesterday but my hairdresser was late to my mums so it all turned into a mess as I didn't have enough bottles with me or Nything!
> 
> Anyway...sorry not to give any baby whisperer info yet, I'm still only on my phone...I just wanted to see what you all think about how I am feeling (sorry to be self indulgent!)
> 
> I feel a bit down, not too bad but a bit, really only towards my hubby, a lot of things can make me well up & I know I'd I let myself I would most likely have a really good cry. This seems nuts as Ruby is such a good baby & hardly fussed or anything but I'm wondering if it is baby blues or just the sleep deprivation getting to me?
> 
> Anyway, your thoughts on it just being at te 5 week mark so a bit emotional or something more? Thank you and sorry to bang on! Xxx

Hi Nat - :hugs::hugs: Sorry you are feeling down hun - to be honest I think it's probably just a combination of hormone fluctuations, sleep deprivation and the huge change of couple dynamics that is playing its part on you hun. But talk to yout Health visitor about it just incase it is developing into something more serious. Post natal depression can affect ANYONE and not jsut ppl with fussy babies or bad labours etc so please speak to your HV who can assess this properly - you'll be due your 6 week poatnatal check soon too, so the GP should be assessing for pnd too.

However, As good as men can be when babies come along; it no way changes their life as much as the mums!!!!!! You have gone from being an indepenedant working woman to fulltime carer /mum, being at home fulltime, probably spending more n more time with baby talk rather than adult conversation and revolvong your life around baby feeds, nappy changes and sleep routines.Whereas daddy goes back to work, back to social interventions with colleagues etc and it IS hard in the first few months. Hope you are okay hun, speak to your DH about how you are feeling, and your friends, mum, family - you are needing a wee bit tlc just now :hugs::hugs:

Hope you have a better day today xx


----------



## Beadette

:hugs:Oh Nat,

I'm sorry you are feelin a bit down! I know i'm not speaking from experince but lots of my friends felt just like you after the birth of their first babies.

I echo what Donna said!

Sending massive hugs your way flower x x x x x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

sending you my love Nat! your bound to be more emotional anyways post-baby!! You might just be letting out your frustration from BT on dh?? I know I'd be disgruntled if I wasn't online properly for more than a week or so!! It is like our connection with the outside world when we're not out and about, and if you don't have it you might feel a bit stranded in your lovely new house while dh goes out to work etc!! Hope your feeling better today!!! x xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

For those of you still breastfeeding -are you still demand feeding? And when did you start trying to incorporate some routine? - or did it happen itself?

I find DJ will feed every hour still, if I let him lol; even through the night I am lucky if I get 2 hours without him looking to be fed.

I had problems getting my milk supply established so dont want to do anything to discourage my supply plus I think I may of been having an oversupply problem (too much foremilk, due to letdown of hind milk being slow) - as DJ was having lots of baby acne, frothy explosive pooey nappies and seemed to be hungry or feeding all the time.

I done block feeding for a few days and it seemed to help(DJ even went 3 hrly) , then my HV advised me against it as she still thought both breastss at each feed was better so I listened to her... and went back to square one with a very hungry disgruntled baby , frothy nappies baby acne again aarrgghh!!!! Just don't want to do it wrong lol- any advice ladies?? 

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I'm still demand feeding Donna, we have not really got a schedule at the minute and I feed when does the woodpecker head bob ;) It tends to be anywhere from every 1-3 hours during the day and then every 3-6 hours at night. It used to be every 3 hours during the day but recently he's going through another growth spurt!! xx


----------



## nb1984

Thank you so much girlies, I really appreciate it, I feel we have made some progress today, we had a big chat & I said he was making me feel like he didn't even like me anymore, he apologised & said he knows he has been off but he's tired.

This is what is grating on me as I never wake him in the might so apart from the silky foxes waking us one night this week he has been fine with a solid 8 hours! I asked him yesterday if he would do the feed middle of Sat night & he said no, I explained this makes me feel like I have no support so I think he's realised!

My Mum hit the nail on the head today when she said had anyone asked me up to 6 weeks ago I would have said he would win father of the year, and so it's been a shock to the system that it hasn't gone that way.

He is watching the Arsenal game on Sunday & promises me that's his last drunken Sunday in the pub so I hope he stays to his word!

I spoke to my friend whose baby is 10 days younger & my parents & I feel a lot better, thanks girlies to you as well!

Donna sorry I can't help with b'feeding. I hope you get it sorted!

I'm chilling in my first bath since Roo was born, it's lovely!!

Nina thanks for the support, good to know I'm not alone in cracking up!

Liz - you are so right with the Internet thing! It makes such a difference, they claim I will have it by Wednesday!!

Lori & Chelsie hope you & your gorgeous girlies are ok xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies, sorry i haven't been on in a while again!
Ad i haven't managed to catch up on the thread yet as only just got home.
Feeling a little blue at the moment :(.
Me and hubby keep arguring for no reason and i know alot of it is to do with the fact that i feel so so so lonely. I moved camps when i was 8 months pregnant so didn't really get a chance to meet people when i got here and don't really have many friends as all my friends are still over at High Wycombe.
I've been going home down to my parents alot just purely to get some company from friends and family down there. Makes me feel alot better when i'm around people.

Sorry to bitch ladies. Macie is doing well and i am still breastfeeding woop woop, and feeding on demand :). She is sometimes sleeping better at night hehe. Got HV on monday and can't wait to see how much weight she has gained. :)

Hope all mums and bubba's are all good. I will take some time out this weekend to catch up on everything :)

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi my beautiful Mummy friends,

How are you all? Hope your babies are all thriving!

And I hope you've all still got your fingers tightly crossed for me x x x x


----------



## nb1984

Beadette said:


> Hi my beautiful Mummy friends,
> 
> How are you all? Hope your babies are all thriving!
> 
> And I hope you've all still got your fingers tightly crossed for me x x x x

hello my lovely! I do check in with you daily from my phone, Wednesday can't come soon enough so I'm on line!! Got absolutely everything I can crossed for you & Ruby & I wished on a star for you last night!!

Hope you are all good too ladies xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi! We're good here! Hubby on night shifts now so I'm all alone with sleeping Dylan!! He's doing 7pm to 7am until thurs night/ fri morning. We've started co-sleeping at the moment and theres plenty of room in the bed for just me and little dyls! he's just outgrown his moses basket and his rooms not ready for him!! need to set up his angelcare monitor and we still need to get some bedding for the cotbed as I think I prefer bedding to the sleep cosy things. 

so please vote, which one should we get!! theres 20% off at mothercare at the mo online so going to make use of it!!
humphreys corner to match our changing mat https://www.mothercare.com/Humphrey...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=339185031&mcb=core

or new adventures, think its a new line? not sure... https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=435191031&mcb=core

love the bright colours on both so thinking humphrey to match the changing mat, but my first adventures doesn't have a changing mat!?

xxx


----------



## nb1984

I'm gona vote Humphreay but only cos I'm biased as that's what Roo has!!

Liz- have you & hubby DTD yet? We did yesterday morning & now I've got a little but of pink bleeding?xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

:blush::blush: yup hehe, around week 7 we took the plunge after trying unsuccessfully in week 6! Didn't get any spotting, or maybe I did, I'm not sure as I was spotting for a couple days but now forgot when that was in relation to dtd... but I'm sure thats normal when things go poking around up there :haha::haha:

O and I forgot to say I had an ultrasound yesterday to check my cyst!! Its still there :cry::cry::cry: so will prob get referred to gynae and get scanned again in six months.... but it was a bit surreal getting scanned again, and there was a moment when I thought she was going to tell me something.... she was scanning around and taking measurements, and then she was like, 'so how long since you've given birth', ' have you had your period yet'.... I was like omg, theres another one in there already!!! lol, but I guess she was just making small talk!! 

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hehe don't blush, it was so what we needed after 5 weeks!! I was terrified I must admit! 

Thanks though, glad it's normal! Any idea when to expect the dreaded AF? Oh it's been so nice nit having a period in so long!

Fab news about not having any more cysts, you poor thing! I don't blame you for worrying!

Well it's all go tonight...at 1pm today a mans body was found in a house in my parents road!! Ronnie Wood rents the old semaphore tower there too, a 56 year old woman has Been areested which we are speculating could be his wife. It looked like a CSI scene all cordoned off & forensics etc! I hope it isn't anything to do with his wife, he has been exceptionally cruel to her over the years so it would be a real shame to have resulted in this.

Anyway, must sleep! Love to all xx


----------



## Beadette

nb1984 said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Hi my beautiful Mummy friends,
> 
> How are you all? Hope your babies are all thriving!
> 
> And I hope you've all still got your fingers tightly crossed for me x x x x
> 
> hello my lovely! I do check in with you daily from my phone, Wednesday can't come soon enough so I'm on line!! Got absolutely everything I can crossed for you & Ruby & I wished on a star for you last night!!
> 
> Hope you are all good too ladies xxxxClick to expand...

Aw I love that you and Rubes wished on a star for me! That's so lovely :hugs:

kisses :kiss: to Ruby Roo x x x x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nina -everything continues to be crossed for you hun, and I too check up on you daily- even if sometimes I dont get the chance to post, Really hoping everything goes brilliantly this time around hun -you deserve it xxx

Liz -I have to agree with Nat, I love Humphreys corner too, I looked at this for DJ's room but my DD has always loved elephants and collects them so as is's kind of her thing I decided against it -didn't want her feeling like I'd stolen her elephant thing from her lol.
How does having the cyst impact in your decision for LO#2? I presume it is not causing any pain or problems just now hun??

Nat - congrats for getting back in the saddle (so to spk lol) - I must admit to being really nervous about it this time around too - sutures are still sore and I am still bruised and swollen from the forceps so am not thinking about it too soon (and still having slight lochia too :-() , but would like to think it wont be too long- we need that closeness and I miss it!!! After Ben it was only a few weeks before we DTD again but no stitches or anything that time around; and tbh cant remember whether there was spotting or not but seems logical that there would / or could be some.
I do hate condoms though, and I'll not get my coil until 6 weeks PP so will need to lol

Drreading AF too- it's been lovely not seeing that witch every month haha

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

look at you Donna with your new ticker!!! I think if I put one on it would be too 'real'. I really want to order pizza every night!! 

Thanks for the humphrey corner vote, at least could use it for lo2 room if boy or girl! I don't know how the cyst will impact lo2, which is something I need to bring up pronto if we plan to try again soon. But then I think I'd like to loose weight too so do I just want to pile it on again if I put in the effort to lose it? I'm still undecided, I think dh would just go along with whatever I want :) I hope the cyst doesn't give us any problems, and I too dread the arrival of AF, its been sooooo nice having a year off!! ;) xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mrsbeanbump said:


> look at you Donna with your new ticker!!! I think if I put one on it would be too 'real'. I really want to order pizza every night!!
> 
> Thanks for the humphrey corner vote, at least could use it for lo2 room if boy or girl! I don't know how the cyst will impact lo2, which is something I need to bring up pronto if we plan to try again soon. But then I think I'd like to loose weight too so do I just want to pile it on again if I put in the effort to lose it? I'm still undecided, I think dh would just go along with whatever I want :) I hope the cyst doesn't give us any problems, and I too dread the arrival of AF, its been sooooo nice having a year off!! ;) xxxx

Lol :haha::haha: I am still eating all the usual crap lol -chocolate, pizzas, chippy food lol but thankfully feeding DJ every hour or so has it's benefits haha -can almost get into my size 8 maternity jeans lol -not quite the same as my regular clothes haha, but it's a start, right??? 

I am desperate to get on my Wii Fit, still waiting on clearance from the physio about my torn abdo muscles and spd though, so still have to be really careful just now. In fact went to the park yday and was really sore last night with just pram pushing, so maybe that shows me that I need to take it easy lol. DH should have been pushing the pram but he ended up in the pub :-( with his stupid alcoholic uncles, his brother, dad etc - What is it with men??? Sunshine and going to the park HAS to encorporate a beer garden!!!! 
lol - dont really mind them going to the beer garden lol... but did mind being expected to chauffeur every one around afterwards (DH - '' Donna will drop you off later, wont you honey?? She doesn't mind, she can't drink anyway!!')- I didn't do it but just being expected to do it was bad enough lol. He'll pay today!!!! Stupid man:haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi ladies 

self indulgent thread lol-pics of my little Deej aged 3 weeks -lol - where has the time gone?

hope everyone else is well xx:hugs:xx







xx


----------



## Beadette

He's beautiful xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

gorgeous xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Lovely photos Donna!! He's very adorable, I like how he's watching the camera in the third pic and he is very alert!!

So I've gone with Humphreys corner!! I've got some stuff being delivered today, I went into mothercare with dh to have him help me choose (didn't help!!) but they didn't have the humphreys stuff, I asked someone about it and she said she could order it in store and I was like, 'o no, gotta order it online as I've got a voucher code!!'. And she was like, 'depending on how much you want to spend I can use your voucher code and do you a better deal with more money off' me, 'ok then!!!' So I got loads of money knocked off and I'm sooo happy, I can't wait to get it on the bed, have to go into town today and get a curtain rod as bought the curtains too!! yay!!

xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Ah Humpreys Corner is cute! xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh i agree its sooo sweet and have u seen the new bear stuff range in mothercare replacing please look after me?? so adorable


----------



## justmarried24

Hey lovely ladies!!!!

I am so so so sorry I have been missing for a long time!!! Been so so busy and only been on FB via my phone - cannot handle BnB on my phone! Its torture! Haha!!

Had a quick catch up on the thread and its great to see how people are doing! 

Wanna - DJ is adorable in those piccies!! What a cutie! Hows he doing? With the breast feeding, we still do on demand but Grace can go 2-3 hours through the day and 4-6 at night! She slept from 11pm til 5am the other day! Record!! Hehe! Oh and I do alternate boobs each time although if she does decide she wants to feed again within an hour I tend to use the same boob. I am also expressing and she is happy to take a bottle from Andrew - allowing me to get some sense of normality of having a social life! Haha! Went out for friends bday for 6 hours on Sunday afternoon! No alcohol but lots of girlie giggles!!

Nat - hope youre feeling better hun. The dynamics of a r'ship definitely shift when baby arrives, and sleep deprivation will just be adding to the changes! Lots of big hugs hun! And well done on DTD! I have been mega horny (TMI) lately but were gonna wait til 6 weeks! Hubby also horny as hell! Haha!!

Liz - so pleased you got all of the Humpreys Corner stuff!! And at a discount too! Woohoo!! Baby shopping is so much fun!! 

Chelsie - big hugs hunni! Hope you feel better soon! Lots of love!

Nina - how you feeling chic? I need to catch up on your journal!! Lots of love!

Well, Grace and me are doing so well! She is such a good baby! I love being a mummy! We have a diary full of things to do each week which is fab! Been to baby group today and made more new friends! Lovely! We're donig baby massage soon and a swimming course when she is 8 weeks! She is at a bday party (our nephew) on Sat! Got her party dress at the ready! Hehe!
Grace now weighs 9lb14! Such a good eater! And the breast feeding is going so well. I originally said I would stop at 6 weeks but Im just going to keep going until I decide to stop! Hope to do 3 months if possible! I only have a stone to lose now to be back to pre-preg weight....BF and walking loads with the pram is deffo helping! Can get my jeans on again, which feels great. 

Im off to watch a bit of tv and have a cuppa while Gracie woo is sleeping! 

Lots and lots of love ladies and babies (and bumps!)

xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Nina -fx'd all is well hun thinking of you xxx

Well, my lil chunky monkey is 10lb 7oz already haha -up from 9lb 2oz last week -wee grubber. I knew he was much bigger, as all his newborn stuff doesn't fit anymore lol but was expecting about the 10lbs mark haha. Haven't weighed myself yet this week -am hoping that as he gains the weight, I am also losing it lol. I am in no real rush to lose it, but is nice to see my shape returning to normal on my Wii lol -last week I was back down to within my ideal BMI range (top of the range right enough lol) already but still 2 stones heavier than I started out.

Good weight gain from Grace too Lori -its good news but tinged with a touch of sadness for me lol - glad DJ is gaining well but am quickly losing my last ever newborn stage - know I am going to be so broody again in a few months time lol -if spd could be cured / or pre-determined that it wouldn't be so bad this time then I'd definitely have another lol 

Deej is having a litle snooze- he only ever really catnaps -and then we are going out for lunch with my sis and nephew -my nephew is a bit jealous of DJ haha -he has been the baby for the past year and now there is another little person stealing the limelight lol -I am sure they'll be best of pals in future years though. 
Oh and yep - 4 hours last night of sleep AGAIN yipee!!!! WOW how wonderful is four little hours when you are sleep deprived haha. Please let it continue!!!! That's only 2 nights in a row so too early to be counting my chickens I s'pose haha

Lori -when did you start expressing? And how? I am worried about expressing and then Deej needing fed and not getting satisfied iykwim??? I meant to ask HV this morning but got so caught up chatting about his weight gain etc that it totally went out my head.
Liz -do you express also, and if so -same question to you please hun - I never expressed with my others and really need to make sure Deej takes a bottle as Ben was terrible when I went back to work - refused milk from cup or bottle for months and then I was on catch-up allnight and back to work next day zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nat and Chelsie -hope your lil princesses are doing well, and both of you gorgeous mummies too of course! Hope you got another reasonable sleep too Nat -makes such a difference doesn't it??


Gemma -congrats on reaching 28 weeks hun - to think my lil guy will be another 3 mnths older once your baby arrives is scary - Want to keep him a baby for as long as possible but at the same time am excited about how he'll develop, what type of person he'll be, when he'll sit up, cut his first tooth, take his first step etc lol

Have a good day ladies and babies and love to Nina and Gemmas bumps, Dylan, Ruby , Macie, Grace and all lovely ladies from me and Deej xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!

I'm baaaaackkkk!! Well I have never missed typing on a keyboard so much in my life! I do love my iphone but not THAT much.

Well the photogrpaher has just left, she came over to take some photos of Ruby, fell is love with Buster and did some of him too! Jody doesnt know about it, I have no idea how I am going to keep it a secret until Christmas but I am so excited! She said I will get the thumbnails in about a fortnight so I cannot wait to show you all!

Roo did another good night last night, she slept 10pm-2am and then 3am-7am so I am a happy bunny today! She seems to be a total nightmare about going down in her cot at nighttime though, it takes anything up to 2 hours to settle her, despite her doing it all day absolutely fine! It is a little frustrating but I have moved the chair next to her crib now and my practically being in the crib with her patting and sssshing seems to help!

Anyway, I am off to FINALLY change my signature, god isn't having the internet a wonderful thing?!

Donna - love the pics of Deej, he is SO cute and so alert! Great news on his weight gain, Roo has her 6 week check on Tuesday and I cannot wait to find out what she weighs, she has outgrown all her 'early baby' stuff and is into 'newborn' now so I imagine she is around 10lb too.

Liz - Hope all is well with you and Dylan, have you still got him in your room? 

Lori - it sounds like you have some fantastic things on offer for new mums, how on earth do you keep going?! I can barely last 2 hours without needing a nap!!! Would love to see some new pics of Grace if you have the time!

Chelsie - I hope you are still getting good nights from Maisie and that things are better in your house too. 

Nina - Sending bucket loads of PMA your way lady xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gemma - You must post some bump pics on facebook so we can see!

Right ladies lots of love to all! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nat -great idea for xmas prezzie for Jody - I want to get some family shots done professionally -but want to wait until Deej is a bit bigger and maybe get some smiles or giggles.
You'll need to show us the pics definitely,

well done roo for being a good girl and sleeping for mummy xx

Loving your new siggie, espec the PMA for our Neen xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well -knew I was counting my chickens lol -night from hell last night.

Deej just couldn't be settled, really windy and dentonox colic drops doing nothing to help. Wee soul was screaming and obviously in pain, then wanting more milk, taking it and being sick and then having more colic aaaaaaaaaarrghhhhhhh!!!

So tired today!!

But good news too yay!!! -Was talking to my sis about my childcare options when I return to work (only 35 weeks away sob!!!) and she was like 'Well I will watch him D'oh!!!!' She watched my other kids when they were small but hasn't since she fell pregnant with Aiden (Ben went to breakfast club and latchkey at school and the other two didn't need a babysitter by then) and I didn't want her to feel obliged to help out again. So yay!!! So glad - really was getting worried about getting a nursery place or childminder as I plan to only need care 1 day per week and understandably childminders would prefer to have a fulltime child rather than part timers. And also, makes going back to work less daunting knowing my lil man will be with his auntie and cousin. Still hoping for a lottery win lol -dont want to go back at all -feel physically sick at the thought to be honest, want to spend the early years with Deej. Have never been a SAHM before (and maybe it would drive me mad lol) but I dont want to miss anything with his development. 
I hate my job though (only started it last July, and its not for me, staff are all weird and the job is boring)- so I am sure that has a lot to do with my reluctance to go back too; but at least we self roster so I should be able to make sure I only need child care 1 day per week. Damn damn damn, maybe DH can get another job haha. Problem is, if I decide to get another job, it will be near impossible to get the same pay for 10 shifts per month and only 4 midweek day shifts per month that require child care. 
Definitely NEED a lottery win lol!!

I know Lori was looking into nursery placements but what is everyone else doing when they go back to work? and when are you all due back? - I am due back end April. Are you all going back same hours or reducing them at all? I currently do 13 shifts per month (fulltime) but want to go back 10 shifts only -which is 2 x 2 and 2 x 3 per month.

Deej grumbling so better go get a cuddle with my gorgeous wee man.

xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

glad dj is doing so well Donna and cant offer any advice about going back to work as I had to leave my job to move for hubbys job so I dont have a job to go bk to, would love to finish uni but it would mean leaving hub in north west while we moved north east, it would kill him and i would miss him so much. I cant believe how quickly all bonfire babies are growing! My pregnancy is totally dragging, we are pretty organised and have most things so im ready for her. I would love to post bump pic and nursery pics Nat but my camera has dissapeared off the face of the earth since we moved :( need to invest in a new one i think, love to all xx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, thank you so much for all your well wishes! And Nat I LOVE the siggy! You are so lovely! And all the PMA you've been sending me seems to be working as I'm feeling very positive despite the brown watery spotting the other day! It has now stopped thankfully!

Thank you for all your support, especially at a time which is so hectic for you all! I do really appreciate it and am so glad of your friendship! Love you all lots!!

Love to mums and babies!! Xx

ps - early scan at EPU on Thursday - will keep you updated! Wish on everything you can for me!! Xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, thank you so much for all your well wishes! And Nat I LOVE the siggy! You are so lovely! And all the PMA you've been sending me seems to be working as I'm feeling very positive despite the brown watery spotting the other day! It has now stopped thankfully!

Thank you for all your support, especially at a time which is so hectic for you all! I do really appreciate it and am so glad of your friendship! Love you all lots!!

Love to mums and babies!! Xx

ps - early scan at EPU on Thursday - will keep you updated! Wish on everything you can for me!! Xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I just wrote loads and lost it all, i'm devastated!! grrrrrr and Now i can't be bothered to retype it all!!!

Neen- glad you decided to spill the beans on the date, we will have everything crossed for you!!

Donna- going back to work prob july 2011 full time, don't think they'd let me go part time so useless exercise me thinks. Will put him in nursery, there is one five minutes away so need to go check it out! I started expressing with Dylan straight away as he went to NICU and needed the milk in a tube. Since getting home from hospital I dont express as much but started up again doing it in the morning trying to get 5oz to freeze. expressing boob he's just finished feeding from and starting on the other one until I get 5 oz.

Dylan went 8 hours friday night, 10pm to 6am and then 7 last night 930 to 430, we've had him in his own room in his cotbed since thursday so think that is really working for us! hope I'm not jinxing it too!! well it looks like its going to be a lovely day so going to have another coffee then get outside and do something! xxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Evening!

How are we all? No problem at all on the siggy Nina, I am glad you liked it!

Gemma, whoops I knew I would miss someone, will get it edited pronto, please excuse my brain of mush!

Well I am doing very well as my whole family is on holiday...I usually HATE it when they are all away and I am the only one here but I am doing ok! Hubby helped massively last night as we had a bad night with Roo, so I feel not so bad tonight which is fab!

Today we popped her back to bed at 7am and had a lie in until 9am which was lovely! Wednesday and Thursday we had two great nights, I write down everything from the time she woke up, to when she sleeps and how much she eats each time and both those days between 1pm and 10pm she took 12oz of milk. So Friday she only had 8 and same for yesterday. She has had 11.5oz today!! So I am going to go and give her a 'dream feed' in a few mins and hopefully that will help for tonight as I could sure do with at least 4 hours sleep!

Our oven has broken :( so dinners can only be on the hob or in the slow cooker! A friend of ours is a Hotpoint technician so knows all about appliances and says he will come and look at it tomorrow, fingers crossed he will! And on top of that our bed is broken! I think it is actually just not been put together properly since we moved, as the slats have started to pop out! One by one last night on Jodys side this 'pop' would happen and by this morning he was far closer to the floor than me, it was quite funny!

So we went bed shopping today as our matress is 8 years old anyway, so about time we replaced it! So fingers crossed we don't need a new oven too as we don't have the funds for that right now. If only it were BBQ weather and it wouldnt be a problem, instead we have severe weather warnings! Trust it to be the one summer we all dont have to work and they suspect floods!

Roo is doing fabulously, her neck control is superb and she can stay awake for about an hour and 45 mins now between naps, she is starting to smile and is so sweet as whenever she hears my voice she looks for me! I could literally eat her!

I feel so much better, I think I was actually suffering with the baby blues a bit more than I realised and things seem a lot easier, and far more enjoyable. One thing I am finding hard is having anyone in the same boat, both my 'mummy friends' have babies 5 and 7 months old so they are at totally different stages to me. My two friends whose babies are literally within days of me both live over an hour away so although we text and email I just wish I had a baby group or something like that which means I could meet some local mums.

I have tried to find a local baby massage group but there doesn't seem to be one, only people that will come to my house, for a one to one. How have you guys met people? Or did you know people before who were due around the same time?

Right, I had better get moving on sorting out Roo's bits for bed time.

Hope you have all had fab weekends, how lovely not to have work tomorrow!!

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

have u checked the NCT website Nat for things in your area? Iv started going to a bumps, babies and beyond group and met some pregnant mums through there. Sorry to hear about your bed and your oven, hope its fixable.. although i hope it doesnt come in 3's for you as they say it should. Sounds like Ruby is thriving :) loving that she looks for you so sweet, I cant wait for that, you made me all excited to meet my little girl xx

oo and thanks for adding me in your siggy :) x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Nat, one word - SURESTART!!! all the stuff there is free and there is an assortment of people that go to the groups so there is bound to be someone there to 'chat up' ;).... 
and I agree with Gemma too, NCT!! I just joined the NCT a couple weeks ago (dont think you need to be a member to go to groups though) but if you go on the NCT website you can find groups near you!!

Also... Dont forget we're here for you too!!!!! so whenever you need anything just let me/us know!!! Good luck with the sleep tonight!! Dylan went to sleep around 830 tonight so he's bound to wake up earlier than the 430/6am we've had last couple days, but I'm still hoping for a hat trick!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

hi gorgeous girlies!!!! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Liz - thanks for the expressing advice xx I managed 4 oz between last night and this morning, so Dave can give him that later tonight and we can see how he takes to the bottle - hope he doesn't get nipple confusion!!! 

Also, well done on Dylan sleeping so well. Brilliant, good boy Dyls. I am tempted to try Deej in his own room as he is such a noisy sleeper, and I am sure that half the time I actually disturb him when checking to see if he's actually awake or not lol. Once he has been disturbed then he ultimately wants fed again lol. I am just thinking if it doesn't work, then I could be walking back n forth all night - but I s'pose I can always take him back into mine.
Cant believe Dylan is nearing 3months already - where has the time gone?

Nat -how'd Ruby get on at her 6wk assessment /check-up? I need to phone up and make an appt for my postnatal check -I keep forgetting to do it D'oh!! Baby brain!!! And also haven't claimed my child tax or child benefit either- keep forgetting that too. You'd think with being home all day I'd have loads of time but I really dont lol!!!!
Can hardly keep up with the washing, housework etc -in fact tbh an NOT really keeping up lol -but nearly haha.
Glad you are feeling a bit better hun and hope Ruby Roo sleeps abit better for you and Jody -sleep deprivation is really hard, I know that feeling really well, not fun!!!

Nina -All the best for Thursday, I'll have everyhting crossed and will be thinking of you then babe, really hope that it all goes really well, and that your lil sweetpea is growing beautifully. This MUST be your time!!!! xx

Gemma - Hi babes, hope you are well!!! And lil bump too of course. Hope you are enjoying your new house and meeting neew friends at your bumps and beyond meetings. I am contemplating taking Deej to baby massage soon -the classes run here between age 6 and26 weeks and I think he'd enjoy it but I am not sure yet. It is done on the floor and at the moment I am still not allowed to get down on the floor due to my pelvis so need to see what the physio says; I have a physio appt on Fri to check my torn abdos and re-assess my spd situation.

Lori - WOW you are a busy new mum lol!!! Where do you find the energy and time?? haha, Little Grace must be getting so big now too -any more pics to share? What weight is she now?

Chelsie -how are you and Macie Moo getting on? -see from FB you had a not so good night hun, hoping you catch up on the lost sleep today... and welcome to the club haha, haven't had a decents night sleep in 4 weeks haha.

Love to all mums, babies and bumps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey,

I'm just coming on to moan really, so that I don't cry!! After last nights succes of Roo sleeping 10.30-4am tonight she decided to do 10.30-1 awake til 1.40, up again 2-3 and now 4am!!! So as you can imAgine I haven't had much sleep!!

Hope everyone else is having a better night, sitting here think if you Nina & sending you all the love & luck I have!xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

oo sorry you have had such a crap night Nat, hope its just a one off and she will go back to sleeping as well as she did the other night xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh poor you Nat -hope little Roo went back to sleep not long after your last post xx

And also, that you get some catch up zzzzzzzzzzzzz's today.

Deej is still so unpredictable too -had 2 nights of a 4 hour sleep then up all night the next two nights and then regular 2 hrly last night -but not wakening in between; just wanting fed, burped, nappy changed or whatever and back to sleep -but still in with me oops!!! I dont get up with him though, I keep him in the darkened room, dont speak to him at all -only hush when really upset. I know that just as I do start getting some kind of routine going that the teething will start lol and put a stop to it again.
Is Ruby still confusing day and night? Deej is still a bit out of sync with what is what -but I find that by keeping him in the same room (sorry DH but you need to go elsewhere if you are getting too disturbed ), keeping lighting to a minimum and no noise including talking of any kind for night time and kept downstairs with lots of noise and light, even when sleeping (or cat napping in his case) and lots of chatter seems to remind him that upstairs and dark is bedtime and not for playing.It does get easier, hope you are feeling okay. xxxx

All the best to Nina for today -really hoping and praying for a positive outcome for you hun- you really do deserve some happiness after all you have been through. Everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you all day. Love n hugs xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope things are well with you all, need to go and see to His Highness now lol -grumping away lol

love n hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

hello ladies!!! Yay for Neen and her wonderful little hb today!!! ItsN just made my week really!!!

Hows the expressing going Donna? 

Nat - hope you got some sleep today!!! Sounds like you had a rough night!! I've been extra tired recently, I think this weekend would be a good weekend for dh to try to do a bottle feed of ebm at night so I can get a full nights sleep!! 

Dh family coming to visit this weekend but staying in bnb close by so at least they're not staying here and we can still have our routine!! (which isn't much of one really!) But after Nat was talking about baby routines I started to try to make an effort of a routine. I think its working, at least at night, he is doing minimum of 4 hours at the moment, and then wakes for 30 mins or so then back down for at least 2 hours to 4 hours and then if I need it, another sleep for 2-3 hours! But last couple of days I've been trying to get him into bed earlier as for weeks his bedtime has been our bedtime and now I'm trying to make more of an effort to get him down for like 8ish. He went down at 9pm tonight, (oops did food shop so was late!) but he fed for like an HOUR!!! before going down to sleep so fingers crossed he goes for 8 hours tonight!! please please please!!

well I'll report back in the am!!
xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay for Nina xxx -So pleased hun xxx

Liz -Good luck for tonight- hope you get your 8hrs -I'd be glad of 3 or 4 lol

Well expressing went fine for two days - 4 or 5 oz expressed and taken well by Deej but last night was terrible and today too with my lil guy having awful colic - dont know if its coincidence or not but never got the chance to express today as he was so grumpy and I dont want to make matters worse, so I'll start again once I have the colic under control.
But no nipple confusion and took the bottle really well for his daddy too 

Deej is still awake now, hoping he'll go down soon and sleep for at least afew hours cos I am absolutely shattered, as is Dave -and he is working all weekend too

xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Oh I hope the routine works for you Liz!! I'm just dream feeding Roo now in the vain hope it means a good night ahead!

Donna sorry to hear that Deej has colic :( I hope you get it under control soon.
And great news he took to the bottle so well!

Liz did I send you any Louise Bagshawe books? I'm Reading one now which I can't put down!! If you like her I'll send it over for you, it's fab!

Right I'm off as left handed typing on my iPhone drives me bonkers!!

Good luck everyone for tonight!!xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi ladies

any nice weekend plans anyone?

my two elder boys are away to the football with both grandfathers, dd off to the cinema and me, dh and deej will have some nice 'us' time so yay. No plans yet but the sun is coming out and the poochy loves a swim in the loch, so may be a nice day for a walk up the park. As long as dh does all pram pushing lol - my stupid car broke down yday nd i ended up walking for what seemed miles n miles, so i am sore today. Although just general aches n pains from muscles I haven't used in months; pelvis feeling much better every day... even after some bedroom aerobics ;-) so TMI, but soooooooooo great lol- really missed it haha - a whole month, that's the longest ever haha

I have lost another 4lb this week - yipee, nearly half way back to my pre-preg weight.AND still munching haha, ate a whole bag of M &M s yday the large share bags lol- mmmmmmm

Nat - hope Ruby is better hun, poor wee soul.
hope everyone else is good too, wee deej is going 3hrly practically all the time between feeds now so I am feeling so much less tired and less like a milking machine lol

have a good w/end mummies xx


----------



## nb1984

Well hello all!

It is crazy how we have all gone from manic 3rd trimester posting to barely once a week! These busy babies we have ;)

Well this weekend was hard, hubby had said he was going out on Saturday night - I could have gone too but my whole family was on holiday & i wasn't about to take Roo to a pub! - anyway, turns out it was quite a boring evening and he was home by 11 and quite sober.

On Sunday my parents were home from their holiday, J had done the first night shift & was shattered so said he was going to meet 2 of his friends while I went to see my parents. That was about 4pm...I had said to him that it was cool to go but don't get drunk so we could have dinner & watch X factor without him falling asleep!

He promised...come 7 he isn't home, neither by 8. Finally he texts me back about 8.30 & says he's on his way, I was very good & only text once to ask where he was!! He rolls in absolutely steaming, knowing full well I'd be peed off so is on the defines before he gets in the door.

In hindsight it was stupid rowing that night cos he didn't remember any of it.

But I was so upset that we did anyway. So 'we went to bed about 10, not really talking & then in the morning he was full of remorse. I'm usually a complete pushover & never let a row continue but everything is different now.

I said to him that neither of us ever grew up with passed out drunk parents on the sofa & neither is Roo, he agreed & I'm 99% certain that he took it all on board.

Part of me is still skeptical as we had this row 2 weeks ago & here we are again but it does feel different now.

So anyway, otherwise everything is fab with me, I had Roo weighed last week & she was 9lb 15oz so doing well!

Her sleep patterns are still fairly erratic with her taking ages to settle between 7&8, sometimes I have to go back upstairs 3 or 4 times until she goes off, last night I gave her a dream feed at 10pm but she only took 1oz so I set my alarm for 11.30pm & she took 1.5 and slept til 3am! She usually wakes between 1&2am so that's pretty good!

Today my friend came to visit with her little boy who is 2 weeks younger than Roo which was reall nice, she had an emergency c section under general so it was interesting to swap birth stories!

Tomorrow my friend is coming to visit whose little girl is 5 days younger, I went to see her a few weeks ago so i can't wait to get another pic of them together!

Anyway, would love to know how we are all getting on?

Chelsie - good luck with the feeding & pumping, I hope someone has the answer for you!

Liz- how's Dylan? I'm going to text you after this to catch up!

Lori- I hope your hubby is ok after his accident & you & Grace are getting lots of nice sleep!

Donna - I'm so sorry about your car hun, that's the last thing you need! And alone time with hinny & Deej sounds lovely, we went for lunch just the 3 of us on Tuesday & it was so nice.

Nina- keeping a watchful eye on you missy & Roo is rooting for your little bean!

Gemma - saw your nursery pics, it looks fab & I love the butterflies!

Love to all,

Nat xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Yes I agree we've slowed down here quite a bit!! and then have to spend ages catching up!! I need to make more of an effort to type more 'shorter' messages more frequently!!!

Nat- Yeah you sent me a bagshawe book but I've not read it yet as read the one Tasmina one and then not had time for any more reading!!! 

Donna- glad the expressing was going well, saw some pics u uploaded to latch on britain, well done you!! 

Lori- sorry to see hubby was in an accident, hope everything is okay with you!?

Well dh family here last weekend.... it was alright, they stayed at bnb so wasn't too intense, but we did have some baby snatching and pram snatiching incidents..... I'm way overprotective. and for some reason when granny calls dyls her baby, it upsets me! But enough of that I'm not going to dwell, they've left now and don't live locally so it will not be a frequent occurance.

Had dyls weighed last week at 11w+5 days and he was 14lb 15 oz! so he must be a bit over 15 lbs now!! I heard once you hit the 3 month mark the weight gain starts to slow down! and the teething has started I think, the past two nights we had inconsolible crying, but not for too long so I can't complain. Tonight he seemed to go down well, had to resettle him a couple times but I think he's down now for the count. He's been sleeping to about 4am every morning. Lucky me!! I am kind of catching up on sleep!

I had an awful headache today but its gone now. Had to call hubby home from work at 3pm to watch dyls as I was a mess!! had thrown up like 4 times and massive head splitting headache. Then I got to sleep til 530 and feel loads better now. And one of the worse things is I had to cancel dylan's second lot of injections as it was at 250 today around the time I was hugging the porcelain throne!!! And we can't reschedule until 2 weeks as next wednesday we're in london registering his birth and getting him a US passport at the US embassy in London. (still searching out a reasonable place to stay as going to make a mini hols of it)

Hubby is out tomorrow on the piss so I'll report back to you Nat as to how we get on with it. But he's out with work to celebrate his promotion which he got last week (dont' know if I mentioned??) But its all good news as he's staying where he is and changing jobs in the same building so we get to stay here for at least another 5 years and can start looking for a house now if we decide to!

Well, even though I got a nap in today I think I'll go to sleep now!! Tomorrow we have our first swimming lesson!!! I'm so looking forward to it!! Hope Dylan likes it!!!

well talk soon, and more often!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi ladies

Aren't all our bonfire babies doing so well? Can hardly believe Deej is over 5 weeks already - time really really goes fast this side ofthe fence; my pregnancy seems ages ago now.
Had the lil chunky monkey weighed today and he is 11lb 12 oz now

Liz many congrats to your hubby on his promotion - does this mean house hunting??. Hope Dyls enjoyed the swimming today.
Nat - our sleep patterns are still crazily erratic too, I am so delighted if I get 3hrs between feeds at the mo' and 4 or 5hrs would be bliss haha.
As for the car- mysteriously started again when hubby went down to get it lol and has been running fine ever since lol - the walk done me good though haha - i lost 4 lb last week.

Nina- hugs n kisses to you and blueberry and hope your real life bump buddy is okay xxx
Lori - hows you and Grace getting on?
Chelsie- hop you and Mcie are well.
Gemma - lovely bump hun and gorgeous nursery too xx

Its freakishly HOT here today. Where did that come from? I went to the park yday too lol- and it rained and today i have been stuck in with one poorly child (although seems to have recovered very well since i got him home lol- the 13y.o)and waiting on HV. Typical.

xx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls - just droppin by with some love and hugs for you and my BnB nieces and nephews!! xxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

we might go house hunting Donna, but tbh, we have really cheap rent atm so might just stay where we are for now, but who knows!! We should prob get on the property ladder, but not sure if its best for us as not sure if we'll want to move to America at some point sooo.... its been the 'housing debate' for the last five years. we'll see if it continues 5 more hehe but if something amazing came up I think we'd consider it!

Hi Neen!! glad your mw went well today, it always makes it soooo much nicer if you get on with them!!

Our swimming lesson today was really good. I'm still so excited by it. In like the first 10 minutes they were like, ok when I clap my hands all the babies will go underwater, and I was like omg already!!?? but then the pool lady came over to me and said it would be alright so under dylan went and he didn't look too traumatized by it and he didn't cry so guess he liked it!! then we did some movement to music and some jumping off the edge. They were impressed that dylan was so chillaxed.... 

soo anyone been to chessington world of adventures???? I booked our 4 night stay in north outskirts of london but now I feel I should book near epsom where dh parents have just relocated to, but dh said he's happy not staying near them...... o who knows! I'm glad I'm still breastfeeding though, it will make the packing for our 4 night journey so much easier!

nat- have you read jane green girl friday or beach house? If not have a look on amazon or something and see if they're up your street, if so I'll send them your way!

well girlies, hubby is out and I'm here trying to plan the family holiday, figures!! (not really holiday, point is to go to the US embassy)

my dog is laid beside me on sofa and I think he's having dreams of running as his paws are moving hehehehe

well I'm off xxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Liz I have been a few times as Chessington W of A is a 5 min drive!! And your in laws live in Epsom, that's about 10 mins from me!! Chessington is a really nice day out, the animals etc are fab & everyone loves a ride on the bubbleworks!

On a clear day, the woods I walk in with Buster, we can see all the rides on the hill whizzing around!

Epsom is really nice, but you might get a little bored staying there for 4 days, there is a Holiday inn next to Chessington but we actually call it 'Chavington' for many reasons so...AVOID!

Cobham is lovely, home to most of the Chelsea footballers, right on the M25 & about 15 mins drive to Epsom, so that could be an option? Then you can meet Ruby & I for coffee in Esher which is millionaireville!

Donna it is so funny how being pregnant feels like it happened to someone else! Just the belly leftover to remind me! The weirdest thing is for me, is that it feels like I knew all along that Roo was a girl, to think I called her a 'he' for 9 months seems most odd, poor thing!

Nina- I'm off to stalk you now my lovely!

Liz i meant to say, I can't remember on those books so I'll go & check out amazon now and let you know x


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!!!

I've finally got a spare 5 min to catch up with you all!!!! Woohoo!! So busy lately, I never get a chance to get on the laptop!

Liz - ocongrats on hubbys promotion!! And congrats on Dyls weight - wow!!! He is doing so well!! Are you still breast feeding exclusively? We've introduced one formula feed at night and its working a treat!! Grace sleeps almost thru the night now!! 

Nat - hope hubby has listened to your concerns and that the next time he goes out all is well! Have you had a night out yet?? I have a big girly nght planned for 9th October!! Ive been out but not had a drink due to BF! Looking forward to a proper girly night!! Hows Ruby doing? What weight is she now? 

Donna - wow!! DJ is thriving with that weight! Woohoo! Are you still BF? Weve had some lovely weather here this week too, its been lovely!

Chelsie hows things hun?

Neen - lots and lots of love to you and the bean! x

Well a quick update from me! Grace is doing really well. Now weighs 10lb13 and is now 6 weeks old! Scary how time has flown by! We are so full of busy doing different things...baby social, sing and sign, bumps and babies etc....Surestart here is fab and Ive made lots of lovely new friends, as well as doing things with my friends who are already on maternity. Off to the coast for lunch and a stroll today.
As you know, Andrew was in a crash on Friday....he is so lucky to just have soft tissue damage. It was my brother driving as they were travelling home from work. My bro has a broken nose and a sprained thumb...he is away on hols to New York today, with a big fat nose bless him! My bro only has a Citreon C2 and it was completely crushed....I almost passed out when I saw the car....honestly dont know how they werent seriosuly injured! Andrew has went back to work and do basic admin tasks (timesheets, ordering materials etc) at a reduced wage as he is self employed and we cant afford to be down 2 incomes! To be honest, hes not a poorly person and he hates being off work unless we have a holiday, family events etc!

Grace is sleeping ~(usually) for 6 hours at a time at night....so pleased! She went down 9-3 last night then 3.30 til 9! Cant complain as it means I feel normal!! We usually let her nap downstairs til we go to bed, but last night we gave her a bath, a formula bottle, read her a story then left her in her crib with the monitors! I was so nervous, but she lay awake for a while making noises then within 20 mins she was flat out!! Let's see if tonight is such a success! Hehe!!

I had my 6 week check yday, all good! Although I wasnt told to keep taking iron tablets as I am anaemic after losing a lot of blood in labour! So I took iron tabs for 2 weeks (thats all hosp gave me) but I need to take them for 6 months! Ive had a few dizzy spells but put it down to being tired or missing a meal with being busy....so pleased the doc mentioned it and gave me more tablets!! Hubby and I DTD last night! It was a bit strange and uncomfy at first, but then we both enjoyed it! I know it will be better once I relax more and now I know there is no pain involved! I was so worried it would really hurt! 

Well, I best go get Grace and me ready! She is on her activity mat at the min having a great time! She started to smile last weekend, and she sticks her tongue out when you do it to her! I'll try and get some piccies on soon.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies -well what a good night we had last night -know I am a bit premature at saying this and have probably totally jinxed myself lol but SO hoping that this is going to be the start of better sleeping habits haha -Deej slept in his moses basket for the first time at night.He still needed fed every 3 hrs (exclusively breastfed) but at least I got him to go in his own bed in between times lol. I fed him at 11pm, then again at 2.30am and then 6 am -when I brought him in with me for a cuddle and then we both slept until nearly 10 am. 

Liz , baby swimming lessons sound great -I wish our area done them -there's a 6month queue to get the older kids on a waiting list for swimming lessons here just now but I would love to go to baby lessons with Deej, sounds fab. And it really is the best time to get them used to it , whilst they are tiny still. Did you wait until Dyls had had his first jabs before taking him? or not -there seems to be a lot of difference in opinion on that one nowadays.When are you off on your London trip? I would love to go! We have relatives in london and want to take Deej down and show him off and it's so much easier whilst he's little and breast feeding- no sterilisers, bottles etc and he still sleeps a lot (in between feeds, etc) but with the kids at school and Dave working it's not so easy. Maybe October school week would work!

Nat - I agree with Lori - about time you had a girly night out and left hubby at home with Roo lol ;-) although I am the worlds worst at doing it -cant drink as breast feeding and would worry about how he was settling without me there haha -Dave is great with him but I must admit to being a bit of a clingy mummy -no-one can sooth my baby as good as me and I tend to take over a bit lol. I do leave him to go to the shops etc but only between feeds haha. We are going to a wedding reception at the beginning of October and are taking him with us ; and the older kids too of course (and the couple dont mnd) but hubby had suggested us going alone and having an us night and I said no!! It is only 4 weeks away and I am still enjoying every little minute with Deej just now, and dont feel the need to leave him (just yet haha).

Lori, nice to hear from you hun -wow you are busy !! I am thinking of going to baby massage but my pelvis is still giving me pain and I am not allowed to sit on the floor yet -they tend to do the baby massage on big mats on the floor so I may missout! Other than that, there is nothing else here that I know of -in saying that, I only manage to keep on top of the house, the bigger kids, Deej and hubby without adding anything else into the mix too haha. Deej has started copying faces too now, sticking out his tongue etc and have had the first few smiles too- so cute!! Haven't managed to catch any on camera yet!!

Love in hugs to you too Auntie Neen xx

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Oooo nat, I didn't realize it was that close to you!! well, I've scoured the web for a decent place to stay and nothing really compares to the deal I got at the witham abbey marriott so we're going to stay there this time and try to avoid dh parents or meet them in london. With staying in witham abbey I think there is another zoo type thing north london near there so might check that out. When Ruby and Dylan get a bit older we'll have to meet up at chessington!! (or just for coffee) as I'm sure we'll make it down to epsom soon. mind you plans could change and we might end up in epsom, dh hasn't told his parents that we're actually NOT staying with them as they think we are!! oops, I have until 4pm to cancel on sunday which is the day we're going down. Dylans been a right wingebob today so kind of not looking forward to the travel. He'll be fine in the car, but 4 days not at home, not so sure this was the best idea!!
or a bonfire babes meet up in london??

Donna, Dylan had his first set of jabs before we had swimming but only because it happened that way, I would have taken him without the jabs. Have to rebook his second lot now, forgot to do it yesterday

Lori, yeah we're still bfeeding exclusively... got a bit daunting last night, probably the first time I've been v. frustrated. he kept throwing up all the milk and then was still hungry and crying and crying.... I'm sick at the minute, I think I have a little cold developing which didn't help and I think Dylan is starting to get it too :(

Plus I think we're teething now!! argh! 

and I went to the local boots ytday and got his highchair!!! got a m&p one which was half price!! they're getting rid of a lot of baby stock to make room for christmas stuff!!! so absolute bargain!!! set him in it today and he doesn't seem too bothered, the seat reclines quite a bit so he looked quite cosy.

well, must be off now, there is a local car boot on I want to go have a wander and we're going to witham abbey tomorrow so have some packing to do today!! just booked sea life tickets for monday and have a bogof for tussauds.... so hitting up london monday and wednesday I think. will be nice to get away, yay!

xxxxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies.... hope you are all well as i haven't had a chance to catch up on all the posts as of yet!
Been so busy... been spening alot of time at home with my parents!

Well i was planning to start expressing last week but was having MAJOR difficulty! I had a health visitor come round to try and help me and it seems that i am purely unable to express.... so i planned to compliment, but Macie now doesnt latch to me so she is purely on formula now!
I dont mind at all though as i had always said that i want to do exclusive for 6 weeks and anything after that was a bonus! So she is now a formula baby hehe.
She got weighed last week tuesday and was 9lb 2oz!!!! WOW lol. But yet she is still wearing newborn clothes and doesnt fit into any of her 0-3's. which is a shame as she has some beautiful outfits that i can't wait to put her in lol.
She's just so skinny and long hahahahaha

Well hope you are all well ladies 
Lots of love me and macie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Sorry for going AWOL for a few days, I just have not had time to sit down with the laptop and catch up! I have been reading everyone's posts though.

Lori - great to hear how well everything is going for you, I am so envious of all this socialising you are doing, I had a mad week of it last week which then totally throws Roo's sleep patterns out of sync and everything goes to pot! Do you do anything like a 3 hour feed cycle or specific nap times? Or do you just let Grace take the lead?

Donna - well done you on still b'feeding, thats fantastic! I haven't had a girly night out yet but I am having a half and half on Saturday night! It is one of Jody's friends birthdays, and a friend of mine is having a leaving party as he is off to do his 3rd tour of Afghanistan :( so I am going on my own to his party, and then I will go onto where Jody is later, I am quite looking forward to just rocking up when I fancy it!! As I know he will be wondering when I am going to show, ooh look at me being all independant! I am the same about leaving Roo & worrying about her routine for bedtime but my Mum is just fab and will do everything as I ask her too so it's brill. Mother in law on the other hand just ignores anything we say and says 'I have raised 4 children of my own!' very frustrating!

Liz - I hope you are enjoying your trip down south! And that you get to stay in the lovely hotel! I have not gotten around to posting your book yet, I am sorry, I will try and do it this weekend. Thanks for the offer of those titles, I will go and check out on Amazon which they are as I love Jane Green and I know I have read some of hers.

Neen - going to check now on how you are!

Gemma - I see your countdown on facebook and I cannot believe how the weeks are flying by, I hope it is for you too!

Chelsie - How was Macie getting her ears pierced? I can still remember the pain of getting mine done when I was 13!! 

Things are much better at home, Jody finally had a no drinking this weekend, and we have had a lovely week. Tuesday night was awful and Roo was up every 40 minutes, so I re-read my Baby Whisperer book and it answered all my problems, she had her jabs and felt ill so I had been letting her do her own thing and ignoring her signals of being tired etc as I was feeling down so going out a lot and the whole thing just went to pot! So we got back into it all yesterday of her doing 1 hour 30 mins awake, then 1 hour 30 mins sleeping, she does it like clockwork! And then last night she finally went off at 8pm but woke at 9pm for a quick top up feed, I dream fed her at 10.15pm and she slept until 3am! She woke briefly at 5am for a feed until 6.45am so all in all a fairly decent night.

The thing I struggle with is getting her to sleep! We do a night time routine, of feed, bath time, cuddles in her nursery & then meltdown! She goes to sleep then wakes crying again 10 mins later, it takes anything up to 90 mins for her to be so tired she crashes, by day I can settle her in 2 minutes so I don't know why the evening is different?!

I started Slim Fast on Monday, I was going to do weight watchers but I just dont have the time to plan food, let alone calculate points and write it all down!! So Slim Fast is proving to be a very good option! I do already feel like I have lost a bit of my belly but I will go and weigh myself at my Mums tomorrow to see if I really have!


Anyway, best go as Roo will be up soon, lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

im so pleased you had a decent night sleep, really hope this is things to come for you.

I think that countdown is making it slower for me haha its sooooo dragging!


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

My scan went great today.

Here is my little mister or missus....

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/scan83.jpg

xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey all!

Just a flying visit! Grace is still sleeping so I've caught up on last nights Eastenders! I love Sky +! Hehe!! Then thought I'd pop on to catch up with my lovely girlies!

Hope everyone is well! Its a miserable day weather wise here today, it's been really sunny lately so Im not a fan of this rain!

Liz - hope London was good!! Hope you did lots of shopping!

Donna - how you doing?

Chelsie - Grace weighs 10lb13 and almost none of her newborn clothes fit!! Enjoy Macie being in them before you have to box them all up! Im having a huge sort out at the weekend!! Scary how quickly they grow!!

Nat - saw on FB youve been having some dodgy nights! Poor Ruby and poor you!! Glad things are perking up tho!! With regards to patterns, routines etc....we dont have any really! Grace usually wakes up between 7-8 and has a feed, we then usually have a class to go to in the morning or a walk or something. She will usually need a little feed (2oz expressed) at about 10.30ish then she has a 30 min (ish) nap then she stays wide awake wanting to play / be occupied til 1ish (usually have something planned on an afternoon too)....another feed....followed by 10 min nap (20 if shes mega sleepy) then shes back awake to play! Another feed at 5ish once were in for the day. We then bath / feed / bed anytime between 7-9 depending on how tired she is. She then usually wakes once during the night for a quick feed and then is back down. She sleeps for a minimum of 5 hours at a time through the night now! Grace doesnt sleep a lot through the day (she has no set nap times etc as we are out and about at different times each day and she's so nosey she wont sleep if we're with her friends!!) so I think she sleeps so well at night because she is really tired! Haha! 

Gemma - hope time starts to fly by for you hun!! Its so exciting!

Neen - wow!! Fab scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo! 

So were all good at this end! Starting a new class today - baby sensory!! Its an underwater experience today....seaweed etc! Should be fun! Hehe! Then were off for lunch! 

Hope everyone is good and you have a lovely weekend!! I'm off on a night out tonight with people from work, no alcohol tho! But Im still very excited! Then having a girly night in with alcohol tomorrow night!! Andrew has a full weekend off so we're doing some family things through the day and he's excited to spend 2 nights just him and Grace! I'm looking forward to a little bit of me time! Treat myself to a new outfit for tonight too! 

Lots of love and hugs!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies - nice to hear from you all and glad things are mainly going well, still a few sleepless nights here too Nat!!! Lucky you having a hands on (and helpful granny). Neither my mum nor Dave's are any good when it comes to babysitting etc- wouldn't trust Dave's mum with any of the kids, she is so scatter brained and my mum is out of the country a lot as she owns a house in Spain, then when she is here she is not bothered really :-( :-(
She is home today from Spain, so wonder how long it will take her to come and see her newest grandson, never mind the rest of them!! Ben my 8 y.o has to ask every time we mention grannies who they are again -the one who lives in Spain sometimes or the one with the cats haha

Lori , I know what you mean about cherishing the times with tiny clothes lol -my lil chunky monkey is now outgrowing all his 0-3 month stuff too- Due weighed again this week but will be over 12lbs anyways cos he was 11lb 12 last time. I have started expressing a bottle a day too -just to make sure he takes to the bottle okay and he takes 4 oz per feed - wee greedy man!!! Last night he was feeding every 2 hrs again -hoped that once we reached 6 weeks he'd have calmed down a bit lol -but think he must be having a growth spurt again.

Liz - hi how are you and Dyls getting on? Hope you had a fab time in London. Are you still exclusively bf -ing? When are you planning on stopping? I was planning 4 months - so that I could have a few drinks at Xmas lol but times going so quick lol -may leave him to 5 or 6 months instead.

Nina -WOW Brilliant news babes -so so happy for you and your scan pic is great xxxxxxxxx

Gemma - the last few months did feel slower for me too, but believe me when I say it - time flies this side and I miss my bump, my belly moving with kicks etc and generally hubby doing everything for me haha -now its business as usual except I now have an extra passenger to care for haha

Chelsie - glad you are doing well and lil Macie thriving. You done really well with the breastfeeding and my second child was exactly the same, as soon as I introduced the first bottle of formula. He decided that he wouldn't take the breast anymore too, and he was perfectly fine on the formula too- in fact slept great for me -the only baby of mine that did haha xx

Well, as I mentioned -Dawson is doing fabbie -getting bigger every day it seems and smiling and laughing too now. Still not the best sleeper in the world and I still spend more time carrying him or holding him than doing anything else haha, but so cherishing every minute. My paediatrician is on hols for 2 weeks so his 6week check is going to be done at 8 weeks instead and first jabs then too- dreading that!!! Hate to see them getting them. I had my 6 week check yday and all well although except bloody hell got a new coil insitu and it bloody hurt - felt like labour pains as they opened my uterus and I nearly fell off the examining table. Ouch!!!!! Have had the coil three times before too and it was never sore like that. Thats it in for ever now though lol - not planning anymore babies and its active for 10yrs and then there will be no point having it removed unless clinically indicated.

TTFN all -have a fabbie weekend and hope to hear from you all soon xxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hiya! well back from our little mini holiday and hubby has gone off to his training today.... 4 weeks away! he might come back at the weekend but its like a 4-5 hour train journey for him. So its just me and Dylan at least til Friday! :(

I'm still exclusively breastfeeding, I don't know how long I'll keep bfeeding for but for now it seems to be coming easily to me and I feel quite lucky about that so we're going to keep it up. Might switch to bottle bfeeding at 5-6 months but not exactly sure. I'm enjoying it at the moment :)

London was great, the hotel was lovely and they even upgraded us to a room witha jacuzzi bath and super king bed! (I think they wanted the baby away from all the other rooms hehe) and they provided a nice travel cot for us to use. We went into london on the train and had a couple days there, only used the bus as we took the pram with us and the buses were a lot easier for travelling around with prams! really enjoyed it and Dylan was really good, slept a lot of it and then woke up every so often for photos! 

Dylans been a star with his sleeping too, look I've gone and jinxed myself now!!, slept 9-2 and then 230 to 9am last night and has been quite consistent on going anywhere between 5 and 8 hours at a time at night.

I'm well jealous of Lori and Nat, going out this weekend!! hope you ladies had a fab time!! None of my friends seem to go out anymore with several of them being preggo at the moment, so if I did want to go out I'm not sure who I could get to come with me that would be any fun!

well anyways, going to get to sleep now!! Dylan has just fallen asleep, he's in the bed with me at the moment but we've been quite good with him sleeping in his cotbed, I hope I dont regress and get him used to sleeping in our bed while dh is away, but its just so convenient!! 

Hope you all had a fab weekend, hope to write more tomorrow as I should have lots of time on my hands these next 4 weeks!

Neen- love the blueberry, soooo excited for you!!!

xxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Dylan was laying on my chest as I was writing that and just after had the hugest burp and threw up LOADS on my top!! just had to share!! hope everyone elses night is a success!! Dylan doesn't want to settle! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry Liz but LOL @ Dylan spitting up on your top haha - Dawson does that all day to me, I am one big baby sick cloth haha - hope he settled soon after!

Dylan does sleep well- espec for a b-fed baby. wish my wee guy slept zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Last night I got a three hour stretch ONCE and that was a very good night for him; and he slept 3 hrs but I was up poking him just to check he was okay haha

We are getting so many coos, gurgles and smiles now; it is so cute!!! I just love this age so much; except for the sleep deprivation lol

Hope everyone else is well xxx
xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Thanks Donna lol!!! I do feel really lucky Dylan goes for such long stretches of sleep, part of me thinks it might have to do with his time being tube fed as he was going every 3 hours from birth, then they took it to every four hours when in hospital!

well had 2nd lot of jabs this evening!! biggest mistake to get them so late in the day!! Dylan hasn't settled yet! had a couple 30 minute sleeps but wakes up SCREAMING which is sooo unlike him. I've just given him some baby paracetamol which was prescribed which I hate doing but I hope that helps my little man... just seems like he's still in pain. Needless to say I think we're going to be co-sleeping tonight! good thing Rob's away or else he'd be kicked out of the bed!! hehe

Going to get Dylan weighed tomorrow, wonder how much he weighs now!!?? Can't believe how fast the time is going!!

well heres to a good nights sleep for everyone!! xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Hey guys!

Liz that's exactly how Roo was after her jabs! I stupidly got them done at 3.30 and it ruined the whole evening poor little thing, I have the same appointment time for her 12 week jabs so I need to call & ask for a morning one. It is horrid isn't it?! Roo never wakes up screaming either but she did too!

I think you may be right about the feeding as I have been making a huge effort these last few days to only feed her every 3 hours and it seems to have made a difference to her naps I think! Roo had a dream feed at 10pm last night & slept til 2am, had a quick feed, slightly stirred at 3am and slept through til 7!

I actually had to wake her up this morning and I have not had to do that in ages! I am glad you had a good trip to London, did you venture to Epsom at all?

Donna - Sorry that Deej does not sleep that well, I would say hitting 8 weeks was a turning point for us, had she not had her jabs things would have been better too! I am loving the smiles too! when I go into her when she wakes in the night she just beams at me, it is so lovely.

Lori - Thanks so much for your help with sleeping etc, I really appreciate it, I find it fascinating how different all the babies are. I had my night out on Saturday and was so drunk by 9pm after 2 drinks that I moved onto water after that! You can probably see from my fbook pics that I was a little worse for wear!

Nina - loving stalking you, this is all so exciting! I had an early scan at 7 weeks and that wait until the 12 week scan was killer, but at least you have Xmas to look forward to, it should hopefully make the time fly by!

Gemma - I saw on fbook you had been to hospital, I hope everything is ok?

Well ladies I have been letting Roo do what she likes these last few days and it seems to be working for us, I have been following the baby whisperer in terms of it helps you to reasd their signals etc and now I know exactly when she is over tired, hungry etc etc and our nights have been so much better! All I stick to is awake at 7am, feed every 3 hours from 7am, bath at 6pm and bed at 7pm and everything in between is up to her and it seems to be working great, eek, famous last words!!

My sister is coming over this morning & we are taking Buster for a walk with my nephew Tedd and Roo in the pram. I am going to 'buggy fit' on Thursday morning so looking forward to meeting some other Mums!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Nat 
Glad to hear you are getting Roo settled, I am hoping that 8weeks will be the turning point for Deej too, sleep wise -not holding my breath though haha - how long do they recommend 'demand feeding' anyway?? Cos I was thinking today- if I forced Deej to go 3 hrly ALL day would it help or hinder at night time do you think??? Can't remember how long we demand fed for with the other three. Half the time, I reckon I could force him to go the full 3 hrs rather than giving in at the first sign at 2hrs -I mean I know he's not starved lol -wee fatty haha!!!! But scared t ospend all day forcing him to go 3 hrly for us to pay at night time with hourly catch up feeds or something ;-(

Liz how'd the weigh in go?? Dawson is getting weighed on Thursday, I am always amazed at how much he has gained lol.

I done 10 mins on the Wii the other day and it near killed me :-( So so unfit :-(
need to get into shape - my sis and I have been walking daily with the babies in their prams so that's a start I s'pose 

DJ grumbling so i'd better go xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hi nat glad roo is settleing on a night time now, yeh im ok thanks just a little scare was leaking a lot of fluidy stuff and had bright green discharge which they were worried was meconium so had to go in for an internal and a trace of baby's hb.. all seems fine, neck of womb still closed so waiting to hear if i have a little infection xx


----------



## nb1984

Donna - I most definitely think that since I have swapped Roo to 3 hour feeding she sleeps a lot better, it seems to give her a little routine as she feeds, which takes about 20-40 mins and then we have some 'activity time' so in all she is awake for about an hour and a half, then she has an hour and a half nap and then feed again, and at night time she has a feed at 7pm, then I give her a dream feed at 10 and she can then go 3 hours minimum until she wakes again, so I would most def recommend it! It has worked for us!

Gemma - glad to hear all ok with you, hopefully you don't have an injection.

I took Roo to get weighed today, she is 11lb 6oz! Clever girl! She is on the 50% line so totaly average! yay! I asked about what goes on at the centre from the Sure Start Activities and wait for it...drum roll please! They hold a coffee morning on a Thursday from 10.30 til 11!!! So I asked if there were any local groups they knew of and they said 'no not really!'

So I have found a buggy fit class which I am going to do on Thursday which I am looking forward to and I am off to see my friend whose little girl is 10 days younger than Roo tomorrow, very excited!

I feel so much better in myself and things with Jody which is great, makes life a whole lot brighter! Have a lovely evening & good nights sleep everyone! xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies, still haven't had a chance to catch up on posts as if yet but managed to have a little nosie haha. 
Liz: sorry to hear about Dylan being grouchy after his jabs!
Nat: sounds like Roo is getting so so much better at sleeping of a night!!!! Yay lol
Donna: I hope dawson starts sleeping better for you soon!!!! Lol.

Well Macie has her first set of injections tomorrow and I'm bait worried now as her appointment is at 14.50 so from whatbive read she won't settle tomorrow night lol.
Macie's sleeping is getting so so much better. She has her last bottle any time between 9-10.30 depending in what time she's been feeding in the day, and sleeps through till about 3/4 then back to sleep till about 7/8. During the day she goes 4 hours between each feed and has just gone up onto 6oz but doesn't always finish it and sometimes needs a little bit of water in between the feeds lol.
She was absolutely brilliant getting her ears done, I didn't go in with her my sister did but she didn't cry at all!!!! 
She's still wearing her newborn clothes lol but there starting to get a little small. Mire to the fact that there getting too short but are still pretty baggy on her! She's just long and pretty skinny!!! Haha. Although she weighs 10lb 4oz now as of last week at her check up!

Well best shoot as I'm typing this on my iPhone... Appologys for dodgy spelling!

Lots if love to all... Me and Macie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I like how this thread has had more action today!!! Should we re-think moving to bnb groups??

SOOooooo Dylan is 14 weeks + 5 days and weighs 16lb 14 oz .... he is on the 99th percentile!!! So yes I can say it, I have a little fatty, and yes I made him that way!! :thumbup::haha:

We're still doing demand feeding so I just feed him during the day but if we are out and about and busy he tends to go longer between feeds. I don't really keep track of timing on feeds, but I do try to get him down for naps at 10am and between 1 or 2pm. and then down for the night at 8pm.

Nat- we didn't make it to epsom this time, we met his parents in london one of the days.... and trust me, that was enough. mil continued to say 'pass me MY Baby' and steal the pram off us and constantly tells us she wants to take him home and 'we can make more babies'!!! I know it is all with good intentions but its starting to grind on me, plus fil kept moving his chin pretending he was talking.... and that is just annoying, Dylan is NOT a puppet!!

Neen- so sorry to hear about your friend, I wish things could be different for her. I hope she has all the support she needs to go through it again and know she is lucky to have a real life friend like you to comfort her during this awful time....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and your friend

well I'm off to bed, alone again! but it is secretly quite enjoyable to get a bit of time to myself. Hopefully dylan will sleep quite a bit, put him down on his belly, he seems to sleep longer when he's on his front!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow !! Liz what a big boy indeed haha - do they still go by his actual or adjusted age now?? He is doing really well isn't he? well done to you xx DJ has been between 75- 91 percentile consistently since birth.

Dont mean to be a worry -wort (and I would LOVE to do it too, as DJ always sleeps on my chest on his front and sleeps much better there) but SIDS advice is still very anti -tummy sleeping. I know millions of us survived sleeping on our tums but not sure I'd take the risk - sorry. Says me who co-sleeps I s'pose (and also not recommended by SIDS guidelines either).

Nina -so sorry your friend has has bad news -life is so unfair at times -hugs to you both xx

Chelsie, Nat, Lori , Gemma -sorry to cut this short- wanted to say hi to everyone but my wee man is STILL awake lol and grumpy so it's bed time now for both of us night night xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

yeah I was a bit dubious at first but we have the angelcare movement monitor so I feel quite comfortable with him either on tummy or back and he can lift his head. And we co-sleep sometimes too and I actually feel more uncomfortable with the co-sleeping as he isn't sleeping on the monitor, but he enjoys both so much!

His weight is on adjusted age of 8 weeks now, but even with non-adjusted he's on 91st percentile. I do have such a big baby!!!

well hope you all had good night sleeps, we slept 8-330 and then 4 to 7. We are getting a jumperoo today and I can't wait to see if Dylan likes it, he so enjoys jumping on my legs!!! xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good point Liz -If I had an angel care monitor I may have tried it too if I am honest as I am sure my lil guy would be a much better sleeper if he was put down on his tummy -I mean how many of us actually sleep on our backs.

Well last night was a bit more successful lol - after the initial wakey period between 10pm - 11.30pm. I eventually just put him in his moses basket then cos he was refusing to go to sleep in with me and was just cooing and gurgling and babbling away (so cute but not so much at nearing midnight haha).Anyway -he went to sleep!!!!!!!! In his moses basket. For 3 hrs then fed and went back in for another 3 hrs too. Am sure it was a once off fluke though but yay feel good for it this morning.

Am giving the strict three hrly feeds a go today too -well trying to haha -I fed him 8:45 am then 11:30 am ( not quite there, but we were at baby music group and I didnt want him screaming there lol)- and its now 2pm and he is really grumpy - by the time I change his nappy and play for a while I might get to half past 2 -although doubt it haha.

Better go see to him - thanks for the feeding tips, hope it works and I am not feeding him every hour tonight lol xxxx

Love the jumperoo thingies -will maybe be asking santa to bring one ;-)

Oh and great weight either way Liz -my little nephew -who was 9 weeks premature and tiny - was weighed today at nearly 13mnths real age and is only an itsy bitsy 19lb and on the 9th percentile lol.I reckon in a year or so him and Deej will be the same size and in the same clothes lol -which could be handy for if there are any accidents but not so good with the hand me down stuff lol.

xx


----------



## nb1984

Donna- we have a 'nanny' which works in the same way as the angel monitor, but Roo sleeps on her side, not a tummy time fan!

Liz - we had almost the same sleep!! I dream fed her at 10 & she slept til 2.20am then 2.45-6am!!! Seriously hoping for a repeat tonight!!

Well off to buggy fit in the morning, I'm worried it's going to totally screw her nap & feed times as unless I'm physically entertaining her she justfalls right back to sleep! So the car ride & being pushed around in the pram is not going to do anything but aid her sleep!!

Anyway, hopefully I can sort it out later in the day as MIL is babysitting & the 2 times so far have been a total disaster! Tonight she went to sleep at 6.40pm & we never heard from her once but that's very rare & MIL seems to be incapable of settling her (which I think is more of a case of wanting her awake!!)

Anyway, dream feed almost done so good luck tonight all!! Xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Nat- hope you have fun with buggy fit! they have that in our area too but I've not tried it yet, do let me know how it goes!!! ps, when you asked about surestart did you ask your health visitor or the surestart people?? I can't believe they've got nothing on!!! Did you check your councils webpage?? If not that is so bizarre, there are like 5 surestart centres within a 10 minute drive to me...

so most exciting thing ever, Dylan slept 9pm to 6am!!!!! no dream feed no nothing!! I woke up and I thought the clock said 4 but then I was wondering why it was a bit brighter outside and had to check the clock again!!! then we slept 630 to 9!! yay for lots of sleep, I feel sooo good today!! and we've got baby swimming today too!!

We got Dylans US passport yesterday but what I didn't realize is that we need a british one too for him to get back in the UK!! oops!!! so we're going to get that on saturday in peterborough! then I will probably going to the US in a weeks time, just me and Dylan for about 3 weeks. As Rob is still on a course its the best time for us to go while he's still away. I'm getting so excited, I'm going to go outlet shopping!! but unfortunately, smp means I might not be spending as much!! eek! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done Dylan and Ruby for sleeping so well for their mummies. Must have been something in the air lol -as DJ slept much better too - two nights of him sleeping in his moses basket ( side sleeper too -have discovered if I wedge him in he sleeps great) not quite the length of sleep that you ladies have had but 3hrly so great for us lol and more so cos I had my own bed back for most of it haha.

Been keeping up with the 3hrly feeding regime too, and its been working so far - fingers crossed it continues then I'll go 4hrly in a few weeks time (hopefully) -although DJ is due another growth spurt by then probably haha and back to square one.

Got him weighed today and he is 12lb 14oz, and 60 cm - so thats 9cm since birth. Between the 75th and 91st percentile for weight and 98th for height/length. So proud he is doing so well, but so sad that I am losing my lil baby -before we know it, they'll be sitting, walking, then nursery and school lol.
LOL @ Dyls falling asleep in the swimming pool haha -laid back baby or what? haha so cute!!!

Well, in other news -my DD is planning a girly holiday next summer with her pals EEEEK!!!!
She'll be 17, so not much I can do really, except make sure she is safe and knows how to keep herself safe, and what to do in an emergency etc. Cannot believe I have a daughter old enough to be going on hols herself haha , and a babe in arms haha.
Still trying to talk them into going somewhere in UK, just incase; but I am sure the allure of nicer weather will tempt them away (it would have with me )

DJ awake and wanting me so spk later xxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning!

Well buggyfit was FAB! But I am going to pay for it tomorrow! My arms hurt a bit today but it will be so much worse on the second day, eek! Thank god it is a Saturday so Jody is home to help haha :dohh:

Liz - I popped into the office after I got Roo weighed & asked the Surestart team leader and she said 'there isn't much going on right now, but we are holding a first aid day in December!' So I am going to keep up buggyfit on a Thursday morning and try and find something to do on a Tuesday. I quite like having the other days to chill & get things done!

Donna - Yay for Deej sleeping well! Really glad the 3 hour feeding worked well for you, I dropped it around when she had her jabs and since being good about it again her sleep has massively improved. No idea why I stopped!!

We went out last night as my Auntie and Uncle are up from Kent - they are the ones I go to visit in Dymchurch - and so Jody's mum babysat again. She is SO much better after our 'practice' on Tuesday and watched me 'sssssh pat' Ruby to sleep so did the same when she stirred later, finally!! I think cos Jody's sister never really did anything with her son as he had such bad reflux so never slept anyway really she couldn't see the point in what I was doing! Now she does yay! Today I am going with her to Reading to visit Jody's cousin who had a little boy a few weeks ago.

Last night was an ok night, she had an unsettled evening which was totally my fault as she wanted to nod off at 6pm and I stopped her, and so by the time she did at 6.30pm she was so overtired and it was a disaster from there really! But she wokr once around 1am and then for a quick 10 mins about 3am and slept til 6 but I brought her into my bed and we slept in until 7am, bliss!

Anyway, I had better crack on as I need to get all her bits sorted for going out today, have a lovely day all! xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

How is everybody?

I just had to check in and tell you how excited I am, the internet shopaholic within me is back, with a vengenance hahaha!

I have finally ordered Roo a new wardrobe, matching changing unit and lots of other little Humphrey's Corner things to finish off her room. My sister had given us a changing unit but it is HUGE and a bit broken and just looks totally out of place in her room so hopefully it should all be sorted now.

Ruby has still been sleeping a lot better which is great, I hope everyone else is well! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

ooo I love internet shopping!! I recently made a photo album on boots for only p&p charges!! just got an email today to say its in the post!! actually I just love shopping full stop, which might actually be a bad thing as I'm now officially on smp :( 

How is everyone?? Dylan is doing well, he's slept through from 8pm to 7 am 5 of the last 6 nights which is sooo exciting, but we're off to america soon so I'm sure his sleep will be disrupted!! I've decided to go sooner on my own (with dyls) rather than at christmas with dh so we can have our first christmas here as a family....plus it will be easier while we are still breastfeeding.. soooo stressed about it though, dreading the plane, plus it will be the first time my mother will see him and tbh she kinda stresses me out too, and that was pre-baby!! We're just waiting for his british passport to come in the post this week and then I'll buy the plane tickets.

well I'm off to bed now, we have a walk in the morning with some people that spent time on the icu/scbu ward at the local hospital where Dylan was born. Will be nice to meet some other mums. 

Nat, I still can't believe your surestart is poo!! 

and I've got a weaning session on friday!! can't believe he's growing up sooo fast!!! And we've just moved into 6 to 9 clothes!!! He's so long his 36 sleepsuits just don't fit anymore!!! :(

xxx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies.
Hope you are all well??
Things are really good with me and Moo!! she's starting to sleep really well now. She still wakes once in the night but it's slowly starting to get later so hoping soon it will be gone lol.
She's slowly but surely growing out of newborn stuff but only just!!!!!!! She hasn't movers up Into 0-3 yet as that still drowns her! She's 9 weeks old now!!!! Haha. Getting her weighed on Thursday, can't wait as she hasn't been done for 2 weeks. Last time she was weighed she was 10.4.

Well best shoot and get my head down.

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Just posted this in shop til you drop but though you lot might be thinking of a jumperoo soon too?? I've only been up 30 minutes and already have shopped online, you'd be proud Nat!!

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-5841.aspx

Just ordered mine!! and you can get £10 off that with TDX-RTHK!!

but I had to pay £5 delivery, but overall I couldn't complain!!

xxx


----------



## nb1984

mrsbeanbump said:


> Just posted this in shop til you drop but though you lot might be thinking of a jumperoo soon too?? I've only been up 30 minutes and already have shopped online, you'd be proud Nat!!
> 
> https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-5841.aspx
> 
> Just ordered mine!! and you can get £10 off that with TDX-RTHK!!
> 
> but I had to pay £5 delivery, but overall I couldn't complain!!
> 
> xxx

Oh my! You are a woman after my own heart! I was shopping on ebay at 4am hahahaha! God I love my iphone apps! I am trying to get a bouncy chair for Mums, but I think this may be the answer! love it!

Well I just had to stop my post and accept my DHL delivery, all of Roo's nursery stuff has arrived, woooo hooo! In her room the previous owners had built a bed into the room and we were going to keep it there, but have now decided it's just not worth it as eventually where it is would be where we would likely put the stairs for a loft conversion! So I spent yesterday morning ripping it out, I ended up having to take an axe to it! And I actually ache more today than I did after buggy fit last week hahaha :haha:

I found a seller who sells stock of the Humphreys Corner Brompton range on ebay that has never been opened. So this is what we have now:



In all I have saved myself £425 on the whole range as I got the cot in the sale in Mothercare months ago too, I am so chuffed! So finally she has all the bits for her room, and I also got a Humphreys Corner light switch from ebay so that, along with the clock and toybox I have ordered her she is all set! hahaha, oh god, Jody is going to actually kill me when all this stuff arrives and then I ask him for some petrol money, whoops! :dohh:

My Mum is coming over this morning so she can hang out with Roo while I put some stuff together, I will take some pics later!

Roo is smiling and giggling all the time now, it is so lovely!! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

oooo nat! that sounds fab, well done on bagging yourself such a bargain!!!

the only reason I had to buy a jumperoo is I bought one on ebay and then apparently some of it was 'broken' and I've been waiting now over a week for some 'mysterious' vouchers for a new one but I can't be bothered and decided just to get this new one.... thats what I get for bidding on someones ebay that has no real feedback!! I had asked her beforehand on the condition and she had said it was all working, turns out 3 parts were broken!!!! only found this out AFTER I paid her... grrrr well waiting on a refund now as I've asked for one today ;)


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Sorry for jumping in again ladies.... Does nearly 10 weeks sound too young for a baby to be starting to teethe??? 
It's just Macie has started to proper chew her hand, drool alot and has been abit wingy the last couple of days and she's not a wingy baby!!!!!! Xx


----------



## nb1984

I think it is possible hun!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh i would say proberbly... every baby is different x


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hey ladies, just jumping in again hehe.
For Macie weighed today and she is 11lbs now!!! Yet she us still in newborn clothes... What the he'll??? Lol. She also has a mild reflux booooo haha. Hope you're all well xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Love the jumperoo Liz - hope Dylan enjoys it. Glad to hear he enjoys the swimming too -I am planning on taking Dawson along to the swimming pool soon, he loves splashing in the bath so I cant wait to see how he takes to the the pool. When are you away? Have you booked your flights yet? I am so jealous lol -I am so needing a break away. If I could afford somehting now, I'd definitely be going now whilst still breastfeeding -it does make travelling so much easier.

Good weight gain for Macie, Chelsie and teething can occur anytime, so not unusual for 9weeks at all. Poor wee tyke,must be sore; cutting teeth. Am not looking forward to the teething bit, espec if I am still breastfeeding lol -my DD had her first tooth at 5months. DS1 4 months and DS2 not til 8mnths but I remember them all teething for months prior to the arrival of the first tooth.

Nat, your nursery is going to look so gorgeous - Well done on your EBay bargains. Ruby is so lucky to have such a beautiful bedroom. And isn't it fab- all the smiles and giggles. It doesn't matter how tired or anything I am, as soon as I hear DJ giggle or coo and my heart just melts lol:cloud9: Make sure you have these very special early sounds and laughs on video ladies, as I dont have the other children's first sounds and giggles recorded and you forget how cute it is.

How are you ladies going with the weight loss yourselves? I lost nearly 2 stone in the first 5 weeks and now nothing for the past 3 weeks - and my thighs are SO huge.:cry: I NEED to get into some exercise regime but I am still sore and it is pi**ing me off lol. I am going to a wedding next weekend and I have nothing to wear, am gonna buy something but am planning on leaving it until the very last minute haha :haha:, to lose as much weight as possible.

Had DJ's 8 week assessment today and he was a wee star! Cooing away to the doctor and smiling away- he was due a feed too so I thought he was going to be fretful and scream but he was fab. He has an umbilical hernia but it should fix itself over time and other wise is doing brilliantly. We even managed a 9:30pm -3am stint sleeping last night. A record for us lol- dont expect it to last though. I went to bed at 11pm so got nearly 4 hrs sleep interrupted. Blissful!

Anyway going to go now and get his bath ran and get him to bed, so speak later, take care ladies and babies and hope both Gemma and Neen's bumps are doing well xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

we're off on sunday to america, just me and Dylan!! eek!! Staying for 2 and a half weeks but dont be jealous, It never really feels like a holiday as such because I just spend time catching up with friends and family where I grew up.... it will be good for everyone to meet Dylan though for the first time.

I've not lost loads of weight besides the initial drop, and my thighs are HUGE too!!! grrrr I've been trying to walk every morning or get some sort of exercise and at least my weight is stable and on the slight decrease but I'm not losing as fast as I'd like. When I get back from america I'm going to start doing this video by Jillian, one of the 'biggest loser' trainers called shred, its been on my shelf for a while now... some friends in the states have been doing it and have been raving about the results, its called 30 day shred so I'm assuming something exciting happens at the end of the 30 days.

well, I said I was going to make some time for myself this evening and not waste time online again! Dylans asleep and I'm going to go relax in the bath!! 

take care everyone... maybe tomorrow I'll dig out the suitcase and start packing... O I almost forgot, we have a weaning session tomorrow! can you believe little dylan is almost ready to WEAN!!?? where has the time gone seriously! I've had to put him in 6-9 sleepsuits now as his 3-6 ones were a bit snug in the length/arms! 

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Omg- 6-9 month sleepsuits!! Thought my chunky monkey was getting huge lol.

Have a fab time when you are away Liz -know what you mean though about it not being like a holiday! When we go to London visiitng relatives it is hard work lol -making sure we see everyone and dont miss anybody out etc but well worth it. I love showing my lil guy off.

xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Omg... 6-9 months??? And there's me still waiting for Macie to grow out of newborn lol xx


----------



## charmed

Beadette said:


> Yes where is charmed??
> 
> I'm feeling a tad better but just not myself!I feel like I've got the worst hangover in the world!! x

babe im back, i lost my bean :( x


----------



## wannabubba#4

charmed said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Yes where is charmed??
> 
> I'm feeling a tad better but just not myself!I feel like I've got the worst hangover in the world!! x
> 
> babe im back, i lost my bean :( xClick to expand...

Hey charmed - bet you were surprised to see this thread still going lol :haha:

sorry to hear of your loss hun and :blush::blush: sorry for thinking you were possibly a troll. When you never came back... well... sorry I thought the worst :blush::blush: 

Congrats on the engagement, when is the wedding???


----------



## charmed

wannabubba#4 said:


> charmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Yes where is charmed??
> 
> I'm feeling a tad better but just not myself!I feel like I've got the worst hangover in the world!! x
> 
> babe im back, i lost my bean :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey charmed - bet you were surprised to see this thread still going lol :haha:
> 
> sorry to hear of your loss hun and :blush::blush: sorry for thinking you were possibly a troll. When you never came back... well... sorry I thought the worst :blush::blush:
> 
> Congrats on the engagement, when is the wedding???Click to expand...

thanks its sept 2011!!! and yes its great spent a poorly afternoon readin all birth stories, lovely all doing so well n not forgot me!!! 

how is baby?? xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

Well I am not looking forward to today -DJ getting his first set of immunisations this afternoon. I hate seeing them getting jabbed lol, tried t otalk Dave into taking the day off and taking him bu the couldn't lol. Upside, I am going to my sis for lunch beforehand as her lil one is getting his MMR today too ,so we are going together. Fun day out? NOT!! Lol.

Well done Ruby roo for sleeping SO well last night, my wee guy is only managing 3hrs between feeds still, and with us up feeding for 20-30 mins, I only actually get afew hrs in between zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. We were both still asleep when DH was leaving this morning until he he comes barging into the room cos he has forgotten the online bank details and wakes up not only me but the wee guy too grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Now DJ is asleep on the floor under his play gym -so sweet awwwwwwww! and I am up, blearyeyed and gonna be grouchy later haha; could snooze too, but there is so much to be done in the house I just couldn't settle.

Was thinking about you ladies and ttc babies number 2 lol - could end up being bumpbuds with our charmed again lol - really wish it could be me :-( :-( bloody stupid pelvis!!

Better go and get some housework done whilst his majesty sleeps lol, spk later ladies

Love n hugs to all xx


----------



## charmed

wannabubba#4 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Well I am not looking forward to today -DJ getting his first set of immunisations this afternoon. I hate seeing them getting jabbed lol, tried t otalk Dave into taking the day off and taking him bu the couldn't lol. Upside, I am going to my sis for lunch beforehand as her lil one is getting his MMR today too ,so we are going together. Fun day out? NOT!! Lol.
> 
> Well done Ruby roo for sleeping SO well last night, my wee guy is only managing 3hrs between feeds still, and with us up feeding for 20-30 mins, I only actually get afew hrs in between zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. We were both still asleep when DH was leaving this morning until he he comes barging into the room cos he has forgotten the online bank details and wakes up not only me but the wee guy too grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> Now DJ is asleep on the floor under his play gym -so sweet awwwwwwww! and I am up, blearyeyed and gonna be grouchy later haha; could snooze too, but there is so much to be done in the house I just couldn't settle.
> 
> Was thinking about you ladies and ttc babies number 2 lol - could end up being bumpbuds with our charmed again lol - really wish it could be me :-( :-( bloody stupid pelvis!!
> 
> Better go and get some housework done whilst his majesty sleeps lol, spk later ladies
> 
> Love n hugs to all xx

hi not sure when gonna try dan not really coping that well n still too raw to talk about it at moment.... who knows what future holds!
im having some health tests done at moment as i maybe celiac n have been told im aneamic ... also got have a kidney scan... so least im getting healthy at moment!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!!! we've made it to the US in one piece! just wanted to pop in and say hi! Dylans a bit poorly at the minute, has the sniffles, coughing.. and I have it too, got it a couple days before we left so hopefully its almost gone now! got a few cute clothes the last couple days and hope to get some pictures taken of Dylan while we're here.

I was actually in one outlet and someone commented about my sling and where to get one and I was like 'england' and turns out the lady was from leeds! In US visiting her family too, small world as I'm just an hour from leeds and then an hour from where her family is here too....

well will pop back at some point to write a bit more, hope everyone has good sleeps tonight!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Have a fabby time Liz - hope you and Dyls are both feeling better and looking forward to some more piccies xx


----------



## nb1984

Hello!

Liz- so glad you're having a good time & that you're flight was uneventful! Can't wait to hear about all this shopping!!!!

Donna- how did Deej's jabs go? I managed to move Roos to next week so that we can have them at 11.30am rather than 3.30pm!

Well I have had my dearest Aubt Flo with me for 16 days now, yes, that's right SIXTEEN days!!!!! So frigging fed up with it now!!!! My periods never lasted more than 5 before & were so light so this is not fun at all!!!!

I suppose the only blessing is that I haven't had any cramps or anything at all.

Well Roo did another fab night last night but she's been taking 6oz at her feed between 6&7pm & tonight only taken 3 so I'll have to top her up about half 8 and hope she takes some more at ten, eek!

Otherwise not much else to report apart from I started Xmas shopping today!!!xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Nat, glad to report Deej's jabs went okay- ish (lol!!). After an initial scream -the whole building heard him lol, all the other wee babies were so quiet and maybe had a wee sniffle or a petted lip on but Deej SCREAMED lol. Dave says its cos he's a wimpbecause I mollycoddle him lol. Poor wee tyke!! Then we had a few unsettled hours of tears and snuffles and after some calpol and a wee sleep then he obviouly felt much better and is back to being his jolly wee self today. I was dreading last night, was sure he'd be up screaming through the night but he was fine; still awake every 3 hrs for feeding but fine nonetheless.

Well done you Nat starting Xmas shopping ,I have too. I do most of mine online, love receiving post haha and hate trailing around stores - so have had my first few packages arrive already -so exciting. As well as Xmas, I have been shopping for our annual Halloween party -I cannot wait!!! Dave and I are going as Ninjas, Loren (DD) is Little Red Riding Hood /or a sailor (she has both costumes and has not decided yet!)Conor (DS1) wants to be a gangster -haven't got his yet. Ben (DS2) also now wants to be a gangster and it's causing upset lol, and Deej is being a skeleton as the party is past his bedtime, so he'll make a guest appearance for a few mins in his skeleton pyjamas and then go to bed (hopefully haha- famous last words eh??)

Bloody Hell!! AF for 16 days- have you been taking a new BCP or something Nat? I always bfed and it took a while for AF to return but when it did it was never that long, hope you are coping okay -if you are getting excessive bleeding maybe worth getting your Hb checked for anaemia xxx Or if prolonged any longer a wee word with yout fam planning clinic of GP maybe?

Hope everyone else is well, love to all xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hi all - just checking in to send hugs and than you all for checking up on me! 

Bgs loves to you all and extra special squeezes for the babies xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Day 17!! Donna you know the worst thing? I only have 4 days left of my pill packet, and then I am meant to take a break for 5 days for yet another period!!

I am gona make a mortgage payment in bloody tampons this month!

I started back on the microgynym which is what I discussed with my GP at my 6 weeks check...that's the same pill I have been on since I was about 16 so not sure why it would cause me a problem now...this is most odd! I did post a question in the baby forum last week and a few people came back and said that their's lasted ages too, but I might see if anyone has had it this long!

Great news his jabs were ok, hopefully with Roo's being in the morning this time it should be a little easier.

Your Halloween party sounds fab! My sister got Roo a gorgeous halloween outfit in New York, I cannot wait to dress her up in it! I actually think it's going to be miles too big but never mind! I cannot believe she is 12 weeks today, in fact 10 mins ago she was born 12 weeks ago, total madness.

The time has just flown by and I just love hanging out with her more and more every day. When i go in to get her from her nap, or when she wakes in the night she is SO smiley, its just heavenly!

You might have seen on facebook a while ago that our video camera deleted the DVD :( well I have found a company to restore it, its £150 but no fee if they cant recover anything, a heck of a lot but so worth it as I didnt do any filming on my normal camera thinking we had all of that.

So I think that may have to be on my Xmas list this year! Also, the professional photos I had of Ruby done are back, oh my god I am in love! I picked them up on Thursday and they are just brilliant!

I won't post them on fbook as I don't want anyone to know, but I will take a pic of some of them them put them on here, I cannot believe how much she has changed in the 9 weeks since they were taken, she could barely stay awake haha :)

Anyway, here is hoping for another good night tonight, we had a lovely 3 hour nap today! I usually only let her sleep for 2 hours but I passed out and didnt know the time, whoops! Hopefully it won't affect my night too badly tonight.

Have a fab evening all, Liz I hope you are doing me proud with all that shopping! xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

aww sorry Nat about AF!! I'm not looking forward to that!! I've heard the first one is a bit of a nightmare!! can't wait to see some of those pics!! hope to get some done while we're here! haven't bought anything today as had a little reunion with some ladies I went to school with, so much fun!! and another friend is on her way to come stay with us for the weekend! and speaking of halloween, the costumes here are amazing! I bet Roo has a great one, can't decide what to buy for dylan, I've seen a lion, hot dog, dinasuar, elmo, frog.... maybe I'll get him a couple!! well I'm so tired but I have to stay up now as friend won't be here for 2 more hours.... hope to get some shopping in tomorrow!! I've only bought 6 to 9 stuff but i'm starting to think I should stock up on like 9 to 12/ 12 to 18 as at dylans speed we'll be there in no time!! eek!!


----------



## nb1984

Hello ladies!

Liz- how's the shopping going?! I'm so jealous! My parents friends have just asked them to go to Vegas with them in April so I'll start saving now!!

Donna- how's your little man? I'm hoping to get an appointment to get Rubes weighed today so be interesting to see where she's at! How was lunch with your sis?

Lori - I hope you and Grace are well!

Chelsie- how is The teething going? I'm dreading it!

Ruby is still sleeping well, she only wakes once usually between 3.30 and 5 so I can handle that! The only downside is that I always wake about 2.30 for the loo so I somehow need to get out that habit!

Ok so I have a confession, I was a but rubbish at pelvic floor exercises towards the end of my pregnancy and I still can't stop my wee and sneezing can be a problem!!!! Any ideas?!?!?!?!

Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Nat -pelvic flor exercises every hour, until you feel things getting better and then keep it up as often as you can - you dont want to be an incntinent wee old lady do you haha? I try t oremember to do mine everytime I feed Deej, but also sometimes doing dishes, ironing etc, even driving the car - majorly important for everyone but great for spd recovery too.

Deej was up all night last night, and in my bed in between cries and grumbles -been great for the past few weeks too :-( Dont know if it was wind, colic, maybe gums, constipation -hadn't been in 4/5 days (but did go majorly this morning sorry TMI lol) or what but he was SO miserble and sad and giving it big sobs! Poor wee man, felt so sorrry for him but he seems better today. Fx'd for tonight.

DH driving me mad grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr- we both stopped smiking before Deej was conceived but he has lapsed and now trying to stop again... and is crabbit and grumpy grrrrrrrrrrrrr. Bloody stupid man - I know its hard to give up smoking but if he hadn't have lapsed in the first place grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Finding it hard to be supportive lol, espec with sleep deprivation 

Better g and get some washing out and tidied a bit whilst Deej is sleeping, ttfn xxx
Well done Roo on sleeping so well now, enjoy your shopping and meeting old friends Liz and hugs n love to everyone xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I'm on a shopping spree.... somebody stop me!! eeks! I think I bought out the whole carters outlet on sunday!! I had an extra 20% off my purchase and everything is already on sale and stuff so I bought loads, I've been buying 6-9, 9-12, & 12-18 clothes!!! whatevers on sale!! Plus Dyls and I have been meeting up with old friends, its been a pleasurable visit so far, until last night when my mum has started driving me mad!!! I have 2 cousins visiting and they came yesterday for 2 nights and my mum was just being silly... I told her she should get a new car, the nissan rogue, like the nissan qashqai in england and my friend was visiting last weekend and she had one and so my mum took it out around the block and came back all serious and said I really like it but the gas tank is on the wrong side!!! who says that!!?? plus in the time I've been here she has changed 1 nappy!! well my great aunt very just popped in, I'm off!! xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Baby Bead pop in to say HIYA *waves*

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/12weekscan-2.jpg


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi baby bead - gorgeous pic mummy Neen xx hugs to you hun, so so pleased for you xxxxx Bet all the family are so excited . Gonna pop over to your journal for all the details xxx

LOL @ your mum Liz haha xxx


----------



## nb1984

Hi baby Bead!! It's very lovely to see you!

Well Jodys brother is coming tomorrow to meet Roo, he lives in Dublin & it's a surprise...well a surprise that absolutely everyone apart from Jody knows about! I feel sorry for him as everyone else is getting to be excited about him coming over & experiencing the anticipation but poor Jodes is clueless! 

His brother was going to walk out on his 6 week pregnant girlfriend last time we saw him, but he seems to have decided to do the decent thig and try and make a go of things. He did actually quit his job without telling her & planned to come here for a holiday & just never go back but she told him the night he left that she was pregnant. Don't get menstarted!!!! She's due on the 19th of December, it has come around so fast!

Anyway, in more nicer news! Roo had her jabs today so has been totally off her food, she usually takes 20oz a day and has only had about 12 today poor thing, hopefully she will wake upfeeling ok tomorrow. Giving her calpol just before defo helped.

Anyway, must go get some sleep now the dreamfeed is done, Donna lots of love and kisses to Deej and you, Liz!! I want to hear a out this shopping!!! Lori hope you're ok?!

Ninaaaaa you're having a babyyyyyy so excited!!!! Xxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi!!! I made a new thread for us to continue general chatter/ parenting....

check it out!!! ( thought it might be about time ;) )

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/432856-bonfire-babies-drmgd.html#post7215037

xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

so annoyed at dh..... have been out this morning to see 4 day old baby!! (sooo cute) and came home to find a 'you were out' parcel slip... the thing is, I have a note on my door to say leave in shed, and silly dh LOCKED it when he went to work, I had left it unlocked and now they need to try to redeliver on monday... grrrr and on the slip it says (SHED LOCKED!!) like the guy was annoyed!! well so am I!!

on positive note, i'm off to work this afternoon for a charity meeting and will get 1/2 kit day paid! but I dont want to go to work... I wish I didn't say I'd go, but yay to get paid a little more than smp!!


----------



## nb1984

Oh no Hun that sucks!!!!

Jody would do that to me haha!

We took Roo swimming for the first time today, she loved it!! Going to try & find somewhere we can do swimming lessons.

How is everyone?

I had her weighed at baby clinic on Wednesday and she was 14lb 3oz at 20 weeks, so proud of her! She's still under the 50th percentile so they want me back in 2 weeks, the lady that did my weaning talk saw me and was SO helpful about her bowels and suggested lots of things & said to come back to see her personally so I'm glad I've got someone on the Case now! She went yesterday so I'm hoping she will go tomorrow as she didn't today :(

Anyway, must dash, I'll try & post a full update later x


----------



## GossipGirly

this is the ttc thread lol wondered why i started getting updates for it again xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

I'm confused lol xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi mad baby brain ladies haha :haha::haha::haha::haha:
glad I am still subscribed to this thread too, or I'd have missed out on some chat lol

Glad your getting good advice on Roos bowels Nat. Dawsons bowels only move 1-2 times per week, but then they are soft and not at all constipated. Have you tried massaging her tummy; and moving her legs gently in a cycle motion ? -helps with bowel motility. 
Glad she enjoyed the swimming, we have taken Deej twice only and planned to make it a regular occurrence but have had car trouble and it has not transpired unfortunately :nope:

Liz -I would have been annoyed too lol, hate it when my plans are ruined :growlmad: and espec since you have to wait in on Monday now grrr. Enjoy your KIT day, I really need to arrange at least one of these for next year before i return, just to get me back to speed with everything, but I am in denial at the moment haha -I really dont want to go back :cry:

Hi Chelsie and Gemma too :flower::flower: lol xxx

So back to parenting forum????? See you all there xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

ooopsss!!! baby brain!! I didn't have the other one in my user CP so clicked, subscribed threads and just started typing at the first one I recognised.... silly me!! back to parenting I go, thanks Donna for writing in it as its now come up on my user cp with updates... lol :)


----------

